# A New Henna Thread



## Platinum

I noticed that the other Henna thread was getting really long. I hope you all don't mind if I start another.

What brand of Henna are you using? Where do you purchase it? *I'm using Jamila Brand. I purchased my first two boxes from a vendor that's no longer in business. I purchased my last two boxes from another member of LHCF. I'm still working on perfecting my henna mix.*


Please feel free to share your tips and don't be afraid to ask questions. We're all here to help each other.

Here are a few links to some highly recommended vendors:

Henna For Hair
Henna Sooq
From Nature With Love

A few helpful links:

Frequently Asked Questions

Warnings

I hope this helps! 

*Special thanks to Victorious!*

ETA: Here's a link to the last thread. (Lots of wonderful info)

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=87256&highlight=henna


----------



## girlcherokee

i just started using reshma henna and i love the color and i love that it releases very quickly.


----------



## Platinum

I saw that in the Indian grocery store a few weeks ago but I didn't buy it. I may try that one next time.


----------



## Mandy4610

subscribing....I need to learn more about Henna.


----------



## BeautifulFlower

I use Karishma Herbal Henna. I purchase at the indian grocery stores. It is body art quality and 100% safe for relaxed hair. I use after every relaxer (about a week apart). You do not need to let this one sit overnight to release the dye. Just apply and sit under a hooded dryer. I love that it does that. However, I am a black hair freak so I indigo.


----------



## mj11051

I use jamila henna summer 2008 crop and I purchase it from here 
www.mehndiskinart.com/hair_henna_dye.htm, He sells the same henna as hennaforhair and his prices are cheaper. I got 500 grans of henna today for 38.11 and that included shipping.

This is my mix. First i make a tea of chamomile and lavender flowers and let it sit overnight to get very strong. Then the next day I clarify my hair with a herbal tea infusion and baking soda, while my hair is still damp I mix my henna and apply to my damp hair, then wrap with saran wrap and cover that with plastic caps. I don't wait for dye release, because I leave my henna in overnight, so when the dye releases it release all in my hair. If I decide to use lemon juice it's only a capful as lemon juice can be drying. I don't add oils and honey because them can interfer with the dye uptake. HTH someone.


----------



## Jetblackhair

I use the Body Art Quality (BAQ) Henna for African Hair from HennaForHair.  I buy the bundle that includes Indigo. I have a box of Jamila henna that I bought locally to give it a try. 

My mix is simple, henna, water & some conditioner.  I use it immediately and then I follow up with indigo.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

Platinum said:


> I noticed that the other Henna thread was getting really long. I hope you all don't mind if I start another.
> 
> What brand of Henna are you using? Where do you purchase it? *I'm using Jamila Brand. I purchased my first two boxes from a vendor that's no longer in business. I purchased my last two boxes from another member of LHCF. I'm still working on perfecting my henna mix.*
> 
> 
> Please feel free to share your tips and don't be afraid to ask questions. We're all here to help each other.


 
I'm back on my henna kick now that I've figured out what I did wrong in relation to my texture today and the old technique I used in the past.  Anyhoo, I found a product named *Karishma *at the Indian market yesterday.  Since I bought half her stock, she gave me a 50cent discount per pack!!!  I love this one because it's 5.5 ounces and has amla, bhringraj,shikakai, aritha and other herbs unnamed(???) in the ayurvedic treatment mix.  I couldn't find bhringraj locally...not yet, so I'm delighted that I've got something cheap with all the ingredients I wanted in it.


----------



## Amerie123

my first time using henna was this past saturday with the reshma brand. and i liked it a lot. and i only saw the color for a few seconds because then i did the indigo, and boy, talk about some rich looking black hair. I liked, I liked a lot. However, after doing some more research, for my next batch (which will be 6 weeks from that sat), I will add a little amla powder to it just for the "moisture". but i still want to try the jamila brand that everyone speaks about, not to say that the reshma didn't do its job, because i guess it did (being my first time and all). but it's always good to have that comparison.


*ETA: I have a question, do you guys dry your hair before putting the henna on? or do you apply to damp hair. I saw that the directions said apply to clean dry hair, so for the first time in ages, i pulled out the blow dryer, and set it on low to dry my hair prior to applying the henna. but i wanted to know what were u guys doing?*
**also, great idea platinum for this thread!!!


----------



## victorious

I usually buy Jamila brand henna from an Indian grocery store in Manhattan. I've also purchased from Henna Sooq & Henna too. I do hennas every 1-2 months.  I plan on doing another one tomorrow night.

My routine:


Mix 4 oz henna w/enough black tea in large container for a thick yogurt consistency
Let henna sit 12+ hours for color release
Add about 2 tbsp coconut oil and 2  tbsp light conditioner
Apply to clean dry/wet hair and cover with a plastic cap/bag.
Leave for an 1 hour with heating cap or a few hours without heat
Co-wash twice leaving second conditioner in longer before rinsing. (I rarely dc)
Apply a little oil sheen and roller set

Great thread Platinum!


----------



## deniseloc

I use reshma henna that I purchased from the indian store for 2.99.  I love this henna.


----------



## Jetblackhair

deniseloc said:


> I use reshma henna that I purchased from the indian store for 2.99.  I love this henna.



Do you apply your henna on dry clean hair per the instructions?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Good thread!

I use Henna for Hair and I used the Nupr brand the last time. The best thing I did for my henna mixes is to use chamomile tea as my liquid.  I add a tablespoon of grapefruit juice as my color twerp, a little coconut oil and a couple tablespoons of conditioner. That's all. I clarify my hair then I pre-oil my hair with coconut oil, that helps with the rinse out. I also put it on, in sections and then I twist the section because I have bushy cottony 4 a natural hair this helps keep it under control.  I am getting great results with henna... (which reminds me, I need to order some indigo :scratchch )


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

This is a great thread! For the first time, I let my henna (Jamilla) sit overnight after adding boiling hot water. Then I mix evoo, honey, conditioner (whatever I have on hand), and yogurt. I put a little bit of oil on my hair before applying. When I left the yogurt out of my mix, my hair was dryer/crunchy than with it in. I got soooo much color release that it looks like I dyed my hair! My hair hasn't been this color since I was a little girl (my hair would turn red when I was in the sun). You have to experiment until you get it right for YOUR hair. 

 Now if I could just find my rosewater and perfect my rollersets I'd be on point...


----------



## deniseloc

I apply it to dry hair


----------



## AllieCat0817

An Indian friend of mine recommended Reshma brand to me.  So I have some on my head right now.  I mixed it this morning with tea (chamomile & nettle mixed) and paprika.  I'ma quit using acids in my mix (I used to use lemon juice or ACV) since so many here say that you DON'T need the acid.  I also ordered some Karishma that I can't wait to try- maybe next week or week after. 

I had been using henna from Yemen from mehandi.com since Dec 2007.  But so many RAVE about the Indian boxed henna that I had to try it, esp since it is mixed with the other hair herbs (amla etc).  And the Indian boxed henna is WAY WAY WAY cheaper.  The Reshma was like $3 for 200g.  WAY cheaper.


----------



## LoveLiLi

You know, I got so caught up with Dominican products, SMB and growth aids that I forgot about my henna & indigo.

I was getting very interested in BKT because of the benefits: shine, strength, stretches curl etc. I was even contemplating spending $400+ to get it at a salon that I like when I remembered, I can get a-lot of the same benefits from henna - duh .

So I just started back up with the henna. I was especially inspired to start again after seeing curly Nikki's page.

I'm using Reshma henna now, but I get whatever henna is available at the local Indian market, as long as it says herbal. The last 3-4 times I used henna first and then did indigo as a seperate step, but it's so dark that I may start mixing the henna and indigo together for a more natural look.

I don't make a paste; I make a very smooth gel by using pectin. The guy at the checkout counter at the Indian market told me to add sesame oil to my henna mix to get a darker color that lasts longer. He also said it makes hair silkier. I told him I only had vatika, coconut and amla and he said amla will work as well. I do have to say that adding amla oil to my henna mix made the red color noticeably darker.

Oh yeah, making a gel instead of a paste stretches the henna so I freeze the rest and just thaw it out when I'm ready to use it.


----------



## Orissa081

I love henna, especially the fact that it loosens my curl pattern and makes it easier to stretch between relaxers, I use BAQ henna which I get super cheap at the indian store-I get 500 grams for $9, and it lasts for about 4 uses and I have thick touching apl length hair. My mix constist of- well I'll tell you what I used in my last mix-and it turned out great! I used Henna with a dash of paprika( for color) warm red tea, and a little bit of lemon juice, I let it sit overnight and before I applied it I added some amla oil and a little herbal oil.


----------



## Buttercreme

AtlantaJJ said:


> Good thread!
> 
> I use Henna for Hair and I used the Nupr brand the last time. The best thing I did for my henna mixes is to use chamomile tea as my liquid. I add a tablespoon of grapefruit juice as my color twerp, a little coconut oil and a couple tablespoons of conditioner. That's all. I clarify my hair then I pre-oil my hair with coconut oil, that helps with the rinse out. I also put it on, in sections and then I twist the section because I have bushy cottony 4 a natural hair this helps keep it under control. *I am getting great results with henna*... (which reminds me, I need to order some indigo :scratchch )


 
What kind of results are you getting?

I have never used henna before, but this thread has me excited to finally try


----------



## nurseN98

I just did henna for the first time. I ordered from Texas Natural supply, it was a good price but they didn't provide a brand name. I'm not doing it for the color but for the conditioning effects. My hair still looks black but in the sun you can see some color. I applied it on dry hair but next time i'm gonna try damp hair. I loved the effects, it made my hair stronger and it slowed down some of the horrendous shedding i've been having. My hair was and has been easy to detangle too. I don't think it loosened my texture noticeably but it did something. i'm gonna do weekly treatments a couple more times because i've heard you should do at least 3 to see what the lasting effects are gonna be.

As far as my mix, i just used water and let it sit for a few hours...before applying it I mixed in some yogurt and honey. Next time i'm gonna try conditioner and honey and see if it makes it easier to rinse. That was the only thing I didn't like was the rinsing. I rinsed at least 5 times and went through a whole bottle of VO5. I'm hoping that applying it on wet hair and using conditioner will make it easier to rinse out.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

nurseN98 said:


> . i'm gonna do weekly treatments a couple more times because i've heard you should do at least 3 to see what the lasting effects are gonna be.



Henna is very drying and you should only do a treatment every 3-4 weeks and intensively moisturize after each and in between.  Be careful with it.


----------



## LaBella

Hi!
Question! My natural hair color is brown. I don't think red or black will suit my skincolor. Any advice? Or can I then better stay away from henna?
Is the color actually permanent or does it fade away?
(sorry if these are question were aswered before already, but I have been lurking for a long time, and it will take just a little more time, to get trough all the posts on the board  )


----------



## HealthyHair2007

Hey Ladies,
I use the Jamila brand. I mix mines with hot water. Once that is mixed, I add a whole egg. Mix that up and then add Suave Conditioner(which ever one I grab first), and coconut oil. May add a squig of lemon juice. I section my hair and slap it on. Put on my baggie, either get under the dryer for about 45 min or do things around the house to kill time.
I never have a problem washing it out. I use a clarifying shampoo for two washes and then a moisturizing shampoo( maybe because I do long washes). It always rinses out well. I then DC for 45 min and roller set the top. It turns out great every time.
I have been using henna almost 2 years now and the strength of my strands is my greatest accomplishment so far. I know once the hair is strong, it will then start gaining length......


----------



## oooop2

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> Henna is very drying and you should only do a treatment every 3-4 weeks and intensively moisturize after each and in between. Be careful with it.


 
I do a henna treatment every 12 days and a henna gloss every 7.  Thus far, I haven't had an issue w/ dryness.  However, I think the key is I cowash 4x/wk, herbal spritz hair 2x/day, and apply a very rich moisture to my strands daily.


----------



## Platinum

I think I'm going to take out my braids this weekend. Do you think it's too soon for me to henna or should I wait a while? I think I still have 4 more weeks before I end my 6 month stretch.


----------



## LoveLiLi

LaBella said:


> Hi!
> Question! My natural hair color is brown. I don't think red or black will suit my skincolor. Any advice? Or can I then better stay away from henna?
> Is the color actually permanent or does it fade away?
> (sorry if these are question were answered before already, but I have been lurking for a long time, and it will take just a little more time, to get trough all the posts on the board  )


 
There are ladies who use henna, but don't wait for the color to release since they don't want to alter the color of their hair and some use cassia for its conditioning and shine enhancing properties instead of henna. You may want to do a search for their tips or you can go to the hennaforhair site.

The color of henna does change, it takes a couple of days to oxidize/ settle into the way it will look long term. The initial color does fade over the next few months, but not completely. I believe that if you want to completely get rid of the henna color you have to grow it out. I'm not sure if you can successfully color over henna'd hair; I'm sure some of the other ladies know.

It is possible to get a red, deep burgundy red, chocolate-y brown or black by combining henna with amla, indigo , red wine or a variety of other ingredients. You can go to the color chart on Hennaforhair and look at the recipe of those who have a color you'd like.


----------



## LoveLiLi

Platinum said:


> I think I'm going to take out my braids this weekend. Do you think it's too soon for me to henna or should I wait a while? I think I still have 4 more weeks before I end my 6 month stretch.


 

I don't think it's too soon. It may actually be a good time since henna adds strength to the hair.


----------



## hurricane

*I made a Henna Herbal rinse awhile ago:*

*6 oz water*
*Henna*
*Honey*
*Evoo*
*Coconut oil*

*Yes it dripped everywhere but after I rinsed my hair it felt like silk.*

*This was for conditioning purposes.*


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

oooop2 said:


> I do a henna treatment every 12 days and a henna gloss every 7.  Thus far, I haven't had an issue w/ dryness.  However, I think the key is I cowash 4x/wk, herbal spritz hair 2x/day, and apply a very rich moisture to my strands daily.



It's like anything else, what works for you should be a keeper.  For relaxed hair, fully developed henna in application can be very drying.  It's  diff. for natural hair.


----------



## Nightingale

I use henna from fromnaturewithlove.com. It works great for me and in the light makes my hair appear a deep burgundy. 

I henna every 10 weeks now. When I got started I did it once a month for 6 months, just until I got the color I liked.


----------



## Jhuidah

Does anyone know if you still get the full benefits of henna if you don't wait for full dye release? I get some red (I can see it in the sun when I go outside), but I use Jamila--I have not mixed it up far enough in advance or left it on long enough for it to hit the 12-hour mark. But I can definitely see the difference in my hennaed hair--my wave/curl pattern seems to be more defined, and I'm seeing a bit less breakage.

I guess I'm wondering if it would be more beneficial if I waited for the full dye release. Especially in terms of gaining strength in my strands.


----------



## Platinum

I'm thinking about doing a henna/indigo treatment this weekend. I'll post pics if I do.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Platinum said:


> I'm thinking about doing a henna/indigo treatment this weekend. I'll post pics if I do.


Me too but I forgot to buy the indigo, so it will just be henna...I'm not straightening my hair this weekend tho....


----------



## biancaelyse

I am recovering from my henna addiction.  I did it so much that I started losing my natural curls in places so I have cut back.

I buy Jamila Henna for $1.49/100 gram box or Reshma Henna for $2.49/200 gram box.  The Reshma is a little bit better in price but sometimes I prefer to make it in smaller batches.

I mix 100gs of henna with about 7 oz of hot (not boiling tea) and atout 3 tbs of ACV and let it sit out all day.  I then add a generous squirt of honey and apply to my dry, unwashed hair.  I wrap in plastic, leave on all night and rinse out in the morning.  I co wash with VO5 and let airdry.


----------



## EMJazzy

I am thisclose to making my first purchase of Henna!!  My strands can sure use the strength.


----------



## veggiegirl314

I use Reshma henna, and I love it. The dye release is so quick! 

I mix it with green tea and honey and let it sit on my hair for a few hours. 

I need to henna soon. I might do it this weekend or the next.


----------



## Lucky's Mom

I use Lavendar's Henna Gloss Recipe -
slightly modified.

100 g henna
20 g alma
1/3 c Lustrasilk
1/3 c homemade condish
coconut & olive oils...

Amazingly soft wonderfully conditioned hair. this was 1000 times better than the 1st time I henna'd..


----------



## prettywhitty

Subscribing to thread. Will try henna in two weeks after another amla treatment. I have the Karishima henna from the Indian grocery store. My plan was to mix with green or chamomile tea, plain yogurt, and vatika oil. Does that sound okay or should I add conditioner to it as well?


----------



## HealthyHair2007

Jhuidah said:


> Does anyone know if you still get the full benefits of henna if you don't wait for full dye release? I get some red (I can see it in the sun when I go outside), but I use Jamila--I have not mixed it up far enough in advance or left it on long enough for it to hit the 12-hour mark. But I can definitely see the difference in my hennaed hair--my wave/curl pattern seems to be more defined, and I'm seeing a bit less breakage.
> 
> I guess I'm wondering if it would be more beneficial if I waited for the full dye release. Especially in terms of gaining strength in my strands.


 
I think it's perfectly ok. The dye isn't want makes the hair strong, it's the Henna itself. I usually use my mix as soon as I mix it and only leave it on maybe an hour most times. There has been times I left it on for a few hous, but most times it's just an hour. I think this is the best "growth aid" I have tried thus far...... My hair is soooo much thicker than what it was. My sides would always break off and now they are just about collar bone. I use henna once a touch up an my hair is liking it a lot.


----------



## Platinum

I henna'd last night. I used:

75 grams Jamila Henna
2 tsp Amla powder
3 tsp Brahmi powder
Maka powder (forgot how much I added)
Some Amla oil
Suave Humectant Condish 

The mixture sat for 12 hrs before I applied it and I slept in the mixture. My hair ended up being much softer than the first time I henna'd. DC'ing now but I have to go pick up a load in a few hours. If it doesn't take long, I may come home and do the Indigo. I plan to henna more often. My last treatment was 6 months ago.

I was surprised that the mix washed out very easily this time as well.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I hennaed last night too, Platinum and I are about to get onto the same henning schedule 

My henna details are here

The color came out fabulous and my hair feels wonderful.  The Nupur brand is a keeper for me!


----------



## Angelicus

Karishma Brand Henna is the BOMB! Nuff said!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I think putting the Alma in the henna stops the relaxing of the curl.  Our Canadian henna friend (I think her name is Kadisha)posted about Alma and curls in the big long henna thread once.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Angelicus said:


> Karishma Brand Henna is the BOMB! Nuff said!


I'm going to try this one too, I think Karishma and Nupur are a very simular blend.


----------



## exubah

I just did my second henna (Jamila brand) yesterday and I totally LOVE the results!!!  I want to go black but I made the mistake of ordering Henna for Black Hair instead of Indigo ....now I have enough henna to last me over a year.......gatta try ordering the indigo again


----------



## EMJazzy

exubah said:


> I just did my second henna (Jamila brand) yesterday and I totally LOVE the results!!!  I want to go black but I made the mistake of ordering *Henna for Black Hair instead of Indigo* ....now I have enough henna to last me over a year.......gatta try ordering the indigo again



To the bolded...was there a problem with it other than you ordering too much? Is 200grams too much (that's what I am going to purchase)


----------



## PhiLee

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> Henna is very drying and you should only do a treatment every 3-4 weeks and intensively moisturize after each and in between.  Be careful with it.



I'm natural, but I've not found this to be true at all.  I do weekly hennas and my hair is as moisturized as ever. But I keep it super- simple: henna left at room temperature 3-4 hours (or in a jar on my vent!), water. 

No lemon juice, no tea, no paprika, no oils.. no amla, no honey, no cinnamon--just henna and water. I leave it on overnight and DT with whatever's available for a half hour after rinsing.


----------



## PhiLee

Oh, and speaking of henna-- I have it in right now!

The only downside is that it can build up, at least briefly.  I have a TERRIBLE curls-day the day following a henna. That day I wear my hair pulled back or in a loose twist- out. But the next day, usually after a bit of water and a co- wash, my curls are gorgeous. I'm experimenting with shampoo to see if this helps (I was previously CG-- no sulfates, no silicones, no shampoo). 

Henna gives my hair this crazy glossy shine and thickens my baby- fine hair. No loosening, though.


----------



## exubah

EMJazzy said:


> To the bolded...was there a problem with it other than you ordering too much? Is 200grams too much (that's what I am going to purchase)


 
I have not used it as yet since I have about 8 boxes of the Jamila Henna as well.  I use 100g of the Jamila henna every time I do a henna application and I find that amount to be quite sufficient.  My hair is almost BSL but it is fine and thin.

200g should be enough for at least a couple of applications (it usually depends on your hair length and density)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I purchased the BAQ Henna from Mehandi.com and also the Indigo.  I did my first Henna/Indigo Treatment this past week and I love the color.  I have a considerable amount of grey and since I had/have damage, I wanted to cut down on the use of chemical treatments i.e. semi-permanent color, stretching relaxers etc....and the Henna/Indigo was a God-send.  It beautifully covered my grey and my hair was shiny and moisturized and did not have that dull cast of color that semi-permanent/permanent color can sometimes give off.  So far, I love the results and will continue to use it.


----------



## Eisani

PhiLee said:


> I'm natural, but I've not found this to be true at all.  I do weekly hennas and my hair is as moisturized as ever. *But I keep it super- s**imple: henna left at room temperature 3-4 hours* (or in a jar on my vent!), *water*.
> 
> No lemon juice, no tea, no paprika, no oils.. no amla, no honey, no cinnamon--*just henna and water*. I leave it on overnight and DT with whatever's available for a half hour after rinsing.


This is me too. I started off putting other things in the henna, but plain ol' warm water does the trick. I stopped adding amla oil right before application when I saw it was making my hair darker. I don't let it sit up for 8-12 hours either and I only leave it in my hair for about 4 hours. I'm too impatient for all that extra however, this last time I followed boo's advice-more like his sisters' advice and let the henna dry on my hair so that means I took the plastic off after a while to let it dry. It was easier to rinse out but I was petrified of losing hair because it became so hard so needless to say, I won't be doing that again.

As far as henna types, I started w/Dulhan, then started using Jamila and Yemen. I always use 200g. I recently bought Reshma and something else, can't remember so I'll try those out. I'm loving henna on my hair. I get good color release too w/o all the extra stuff.


----------



## EMJazzy

exubah said:


> I have not used it as yet since I have about 8 boxes of the Jamila Henna as well. I use 100g of the Jamila henna every time I do a henna application and I find that amount to be quite sufficient. My hair is almost BSL but it is fine and thin.
> 
> 200g should be enough for at least a couple of applications (it usually depends on your hair length and density)


 

Thank you!!


----------



## Platinum

I'm thinking about henna'ing again today. My hair is a weird sandy color (the same color I had when I was little and I hate it). This time, I'm going to add Indigo. Do you think it's too soon to henna again or does it matter?


----------



## baddison

Did my monthly henna this weekend.

60g Jamila Henna
4oz. black coffee
4oz. Tresemms Moisture E conditioner
2oz. EVCO
2oz. honey.

mmmm....the mixture was soooo smooth & creamy!!  I loved applying it.  Did not wait for any color release.  I applied it to parted hair, and then slept overnite with my mixture.  In the morning, I had BEAUTIFUL color release...it was awesome.  A little too red for my liking though.  My few greys were all coppery red....good thing there's not too much of them...LOL!  This recipe is a keeper.


----------



## Aggie

Cherokia-Rose said:


> i just started using reshma henna and i love the color and i love that it releases very quickly.


 
Thanks for the review on this henna Cherokia-Rose. I am thinking about trying this one along with the Karishma henna. Has anyone ever tried the Hesh Mehandi powder? If so, what were the results like?


----------



## baddison

Aggie said:


> Thanks for the review on this henna Cherokia-Rose. I am thinking about trying this one along with the Karishma henna. Has anyone ever tried the Hesh Mehandi powder? If so, what were the results like?


 

...YES......I would be interested in this answer as well...


----------



## hurricane

Aggie said:


> Thanks for the review on this henna Cherokia-Rose. I am thinking about trying this one along with the Karishma henna. Has anyone ever tried the Hesh Mehandi powder? If so, what were the results like?


 ___________________________________________________________

*Bumping that Hesh mehandi*


----------



## missnk

I used Hesh Mehndi last time combining it just like the instructions said on the box.  I had great results, and similar to what I get from using Jamila.  I think out of the two, however, I would stick with Jamila.  Maybe its because Im just used to it and I feel more comfortable with it...but I suggest people try at least once.

I purchased it online at www.theindianfoodstore.com because I couldnt find it locally besides at one place where it was expired!!  On a good note, however, I got it fast and it had a long expiration date so I guess it worked out in the end.


----------



## Aggie

missnk said:


> *I used Hesh Mehndi last time combining it just like the instructions said on the box. *I had great results, and similar to what I get from using Jamila. I think out of the two, however, I would stick with Jamila. Maybe its because Im just used to it and I feel more comfortable with it...but I suggest people try at least once.
> 
> I purchased it online at www.theindianfoodstore.com because I couldnt find it locally besides at one place where it was expired!! On a good note, however, I got it fast and it had a long expiration date so I guess it worked out in the end.


Thanks missnk for chiming in. By the way, what did you have to combine the mehandi with?


----------



## Sheababy

Hello Everyone,

I am a lurker and am coming out of lurker mode to ask a question concerning dying my hair with indigo.

I have did the henna / indigo two step treatment several times and love it. I henne'ed my hair today but did not have time to dye with the indigo. Can I dye my hair with the indigo within 24 hours without having to henna my hair again?

Thanks for your help ladies, I do appreciate it!

Blessings to all!

Brenda


----------



## Pooks

Sheababy said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am a lurker and am coming out of lurker mode to ask a question concerning dying my hair with indigo.
> 
> I have did the henna / indigo two step treatment several times and love it. I henne'ed my hair today but did not have time to dye with the indigo. Can I dye my hair with the indigo within 24 hours without having to henna my hair again?
> 
> Thanks for your help ladies, I do appreciate it!
> 
> Blessings to all!
> 
> Brenda


 
Hey Brenda

I've read at least a couple of times that you are able to effectively dye with indigo within a few days of a henna treatment, so have a go it should 'take'.  Sareca used to do indigo only treatments if I remember correctly.  HTH!


----------



## Angelicus

I just did a henna/indigo two step process last night and my hair is so dang black. This is the fourth time that I have done this. My hair is the blackest it has ever been. OMG I can't wait to style my hair and take a picture. 

Karishma!!! You all have to try it! I paid 1.99 for it at my Indian Grocer. That crap feels so good on my hair and you don't have to wait for the dye release! No waiting! aaaaaaahhhhh I'm addicted!


----------



## taz007

Angelicus said:


> I just did a henna/indigo two step process last night and my hair is so dang black. This is the fourth time that I have done this. My hair is the blackest it has ever been. OMG I can't wait to style my hair and take a picture.
> 
> Karishma!!! You all have to try it! I paid 1.99 for it at my Indian Grocer. That crap feels so good on my hair and you don't have to wait for the dye release! No waiting! *aaaaaaahhhhh I'm addicted!*



You ain't neva' lied!  I do a henndigo treatment 2-4 times per month.

Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## Aggie

pookiwah said:


> Hey Brenda
> 
> I've read at least a couple of times that you are able to effectively dye with indigo within a few days of a henna treatment, so have a go it should 'take'. *Sareca used to do indigo only treatments if I remember correctly. HTH*!


 
Yes she did, but only after she had initially stained her hair with henna first. Indigo does not properly adhere to hair that has not been dyed with henna first. However, if one has already used henna and would like to indigo their hair a few times (ie once a week or every 2 weeks for 4-6 weeks or so), then yes, this is possible. After the henna start to wear off, one would have to apply henna again if they want to continue to use indigo to accomplish extraordinary results every single time. HTH!


----------



## Lucky's Mom

Thanks Aggie. I actually hate my purple/aurburn hair!!!! 

But - I do like Henna - I did the 2nd treatment - and liked it it very much.

It takes a few days for the softness to return. I will presume that is normal...

I will be doing a henna/indigo treat soon.


----------



## Aggie

Lucky's Mom said:


> Thanks Aggie. I actually hate my purple/aurburn hair!!!!
> 
> But - I do like Henna - I did the 2nd treatment - and liked it it very much.
> 
> It takes a few days for the softness to return. I will presume that is normal...
> 
> I will be doing a henna/indigo treat soon.


 You're quite welcomed LM.


----------



## vkb247

I just got my first order of henna! I ordered 20 boxes of Jamila and 1 kg of Rajasthan henna in 100g packs. I also got a sample of Yemen and Henna for African hair. I am definitely going to do it once a week for awhile.

I am hoping it will take me from this  to this 





:woohoo:
:woohoo2:


----------



## anniev2

I used to rinse my hair jet black and it seemed like the texture/thickness improved as a result.  

Will henna provide similar results?


----------



## vkb247

Henna actually binds itself to your hair so it can definitely improve thickness. Some ladies report that it makes their hair feel like doll hair or relaxes their curl a bit (sometimes temporarily).


----------



## Pooks

Aggie said:


> Yes she did, but only after she had initially stained her hair with henna first. Indigo does not properly adhere to hair that has not been dyed with henna first. However, if one has already used henna and would like to indigo their hair a few times (ie once a week or every 2 weeks for 4-6 weeks or so), then yes, this is possible. After the henna start to wear off, one would have to apply henna again if they want to continue to use indigo to accomplish extraordinary results every single time. HTH!


 
This is what I meant, thank you for explaining it a lot more effectively!


----------



## hurricane

vkb247 said:


> Henna actually binds itself to your hair so it can definitely improve thickness. Some ladies report that it makes their hair feel like doll hair or relaxes their curl a bit (sometimes temporarily).


 ____________________________________________________________

*This happened to me. My hair was soooo soft after 2 days of co-washing. And my new growth was relaxed. I could have stretched my relaxer but I'm not one to stretch.*

*I LOVE HENNA!!!!!*


----------



## Aggie

vkb247 said:


> *Henna actually binds itself to your hair so it can definitely improve thickness.* Some ladies report that it makes their hair feel like doll hair or relaxes their curl a bit (sometimes temporarily).


 
For this same reason is why I intend to increase henna'ing my hair from once every 4-6 weeks to once every 2 weeks for conditioning purposes if my hair is not in a protective style like braids/cornrows, etc.


----------



## Platinum

My hair feels stronger since I henna'd. I was thinking about doing it once a month but I may try using it more often (like every two weeks).


----------



## ~*Tigget*~

I will re-henna next week.  I started my DD and her hair has improved a lot.  Its time for a re-ap for her too


----------



## sunbubbles

Ok ladies 2 questions?

1st I didnt know that you could use henna on Relaxed hair. Ive heard that it only for natural hair. Do you have to use a special brand if your hair is Relaxed or any brand? Im not relaxed, but I was just pondering.

And is the general census that you put it on wet hair or dry? 

Im very interested in trying this!


----------



## Aggie

sunbubbles said:


> Ok ladies 2 questions?
> 
> 1st I didnt know that you could use henna on Relaxed hair. Ive heard that it only for natural hair. Do you have to use a special brand if your hair is Relaxed or any brand? Im not relaxed, but I was just pondering.
> 
> And is the general census that you put it on wet hair or dry?
> 
> Im very interested in trying this!


 
Yes henna is great on both relaxed and natural hair. I think many of the ladies with relaxed hair use a henna gloss (ie, henna with conditioner mixed in it). I know I do. Anyway, you want to make sure that you use henna that body art quality (BAQ henna) nad there are many brands out there that you can use, simply go through this thread to get some of the ones we're using here like Jamila, Karishma, Hesh Mehandi, Reshma, etc...

It is best that you clarify your hair a day or so before you henna your hair and you want to put the henna mix on pre oiled hair and scalp. Scritch your scalp for about 10 minutes also before applying the henna to your hair. This helps the henna to penetrate it for good conditioning and growth. Good luck sunbubbles.


----------



## sunbubbles

Aggie said:


> Yes henna is great on both relaxed and natural hair. I think many of the ladies with relaxed hair use a henna gloss (ie, henna with conditioner mixed in it). I know I do. Anyway, you want to make sure that you use henna that body art quality (BAQ henna) nad there are many brands out there that you can use, simply go through this thread to get some of the ones we're using here like Jamila, Karishma, Hesh Mehandi, Reshma, etc...
> 
> It is best that you clarify your hair a day or so before you henna your hair and you want to put the henna mix on pre oiled hair and scalp. Scritch your scalp for about 10 minutes also before applying the henna to your hair. This helps the henna to penetrate it for good conditioning and growth. Good luck sunbubbles.



OH! Thanks so much or the info!


----------



## LushLox

I would love to try indigo, but I'm rubbish at these kind of things and I'll probably end up with green hair or something!


----------



## 1QTPie

I henna'd just this weekend.  

I used 100 grams of Jamila (in cellophane wrapper, not super sift but it was not clumpy anything) from my local Pakistani store.  

I mixed in 1 tablespoon of table sugar for the sucrose and fructose (I wanted my mixture to be smooth and easy to rinse out, and it was.)  

Then I used 1.5 cups of warm green tea and 1 tablespoon of lemon juice. 

I let that sit in my bathroom, unsealed for about 5 hours. Then I left it on my washed damp hair from midnight until 2:30pm.  I meant to rinse it at noon, but I fell asleep again. LOL.

I used half of my HUGE jug of Tresemme to get it out. About 4 rinses total.

Then I deep conditioned as usual. 

So far so good. 

I might do it again this weekend or the next. Next time I think I will just use yogurt to bind and keep it creamy. 

OR I might do a henna rinse. Not sure yet.


----------



## hurricane

sunbubbles said:


> Ok ladies 2 questions?
> 
> 1st I didnt know that you could use henna on Relaxed hair. Ive heard that it only for natural hair. Do you have to use a special brand if your hair is Relaxed or any brand? Im not relaxed, but I was just pondering.
> 
> And is the general census that you put it on wet hair or dry?
> 
> Im very interested in trying this!


___________________________________________________________

*If you are relaxed even with BAQ henna, wait two weeks after your relaxer as a precaution. Just to be safe. *

*And*

*Do not use BAQ henna two weeks before.*

*If there are other henna heads that do this differentely let me know.*


----------



## Platinum

hurricane said:


> ___________________________________________________________
> 
> *If you are relaxed even with BAQ henna, wait two weeks after your relaxer as a precaution. Just to be safe. *
> 
> *And*
> 
> *Do not use BAQ henna two weeks before.*
> 
> *If there are other henna heads that do this differentely let me know.*


 
Uh oh...

I henna'd (Jamila) immediately after my last relaxer. I haven't had any problems so far. I used alot of condish to rinse it out and I DC'd like crazy to prevent that "straw" feeling I got the first time I henna'd. I've also been cowashing with Suave Humectant every other day. I'm not saying that it's the right thing to do so hopefully some of the other Henna ladies can chime in to help with this.


----------



## january noir

sunbubbles said:


> Ok ladies 2 questions?
> 
> 1st I didnt know that you could use henna on Relaxed hair. Ive heard that it only for natural hair. Do you have to use a special brand if your hair is Relaxed or any brand? Im not relaxed, but I was just pondering.
> 
> And is the general census that you put it on wet hair or dry?
> 
> Im very interested in trying this!



No, henna and indigo are fine for relaxed/texlaxed/natural.

I'm relaxed and I apply my henna/indigo on clean, deep conditioned (moisturizing conditioner) _*damp*_ hair.   

Applying to dry 4a/b hair dries the hair out more and will cause brittle, straw-like results.


----------



## Angelicus

I have also applied henna and indigo immediately after my relaxing and conditioning process with great results. As Platinum stated, I'm not saying that it's the best thing to do but I do it  I think that we should all take precautions with any application to the hair. I suggest waiting but if you can't wait, rinse your hair very well before applying henna.


----------



## vkb247

I have been doing as much searching about henna as I could leading up to my first henna and I am amazed by all the different and sometimes mistaken information there is out there. I just henna'ed for the first time yesterday. Here are some interesting things I learned-

I mixed my henna with a metal spoon/fork. Some sites say never do this, some say it is ok. I think it depends if your henna is pure and what type of metal you are using. I didn't have any problems.

It is hard to get the clumps out of henna. Only the sample of Henna for African hair that I had got smooth easily. The clumps made me realize that I was better of mixing it with a fork.

Henna absorbs lots, loads, huge amounts of water. I don't know how much water everyone else is using but I mixed 6 - 35 gram boxes of Jamila henna to do me and my mothers heads (SL and APL) and I ended up filling up a 907g yogurt container after I was done mixing it as smooth as I could get it. That's 210 grams of henna with almost 700 grams of water and my mix was still pretty thick. I am wondering if it's hennas ability to hold so much water that causes it to be drying for some people. I think if you don't add enough water than the henna will absorb the water from your hair.

They say freezing henna can help make the dye more intense. My pre freezing color release was the same as post freezing but freezing the henna definitely made it less clumpy.

Maybe because I added so much water, but I had no problem getting the henna out of my hair. I stood under the shower and let the water run over my hair as I kind if smoothed it for a couple of minutes than I rinsed for several minuted and all the henna was out from this alone. I cowashed and then proceeded as normal. No whole bottle of conditioner used, no dcing, and no dryness!!

I can wait to henna again!


----------



## honeisos

Glad  you had good results V  !    I use a lot of water in mine too.. and have no problem rinsing


----------



## Sunshine_One

I joined the Henna club this past Tuesday.  I used Jamila Henna I purchased from an Indian market in Takoma Park, MD.  I used Curlynikki's recipe of green tea and honey.  I mixed and let it sit for over 12 hours. It went on very smooth and was very easy to rinse out.  I used almost a whole bottle of V05 Herbal Escapes Freesia to rinse and deep conditioned for 30 minutes with a mix of Pantene R&N Mask and Biolage Ultra Hydrating balm.

I almost changed my mind (I have commercial color treated hair) but finally decided to it.  I only left it on for 90 minutes but I like the results.  My hair felt very smooth and sleek after I rinsed.  I plan to try out the Karishma Henna I bought from the same market over the weekend.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~

I have a Henna question....is ACV or some type of acid necessary?  I've been sitting on two boxes of Jamila Henna because of this question.  I've read numerous threads and I see it mixed with and without the acid.

Also, I have another brand Neha Herbal Mehandi- Ingredients: Henna, Harad, Behera, Amla, Shikakai, coffee, katha, brahmi, bhringraj
Directions say to add water let sit for a couple of hours then to apply as a paste and let sit for 3-4 hours...

I want to try this weekend, but I don't know if I should go with the Jamila or the Neha....Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## SouthernStunner

mrsrobertson2005 said:


> I have a Henna question....is ACV or some type of acid necessary? I've been sitting on two boxes of Jamila Henna because of this question. I've read numerous threads and I see it mixed with and without the acid.
> 
> Also, I have another brand Neha Herbal Mehandi- Ingredients: Henna, Harad, Behera, Amla, Shikakai, coffee, katha, brahmi, bhringraj
> Directions say to add water let sit for a couple of hours then to apply as a paste and let sit for 3-4 hours...
> 
> I want to try this weekend, but I don't know if I should go with the Jamila or the Neha....Any help would be appreciated.


 

To answer your first question the answer would be NO and say that in caps because I did use acv the first time and it made my hair dry like hay.  If it is BAQ henna you dont need a terp for color release water is fine.

Your next question is which one to use (Neha or Jamila) I cant answer that one cause I have never used either.  I get mine online frome Hennaforhair.com or Hennasq ( I think that is right).  Hennasq is owned by a member her Kadija ( I think that is how you spell it) and I like that one the best.


----------



## january noir

mrsrobertson2005 said:


> I have a Henna question....is ACV or some type of acid necessary?  I've been sitting on two boxes of Jamila Henna because of this question.  I've read numerous threads and I see it mixed with and without the acid.
> 
> Also, I have another brand Neha Herbal Mehandi- Ingredients: Henna, Harad, Behera, Amla, Shikakai, coffee, katha, brahmi, bhringraj
> Directions say to add water let sit for a couple of hours then to apply as a paste and let sit for 3-4 hours...
> 
> I want to try this weekend, but I don't know if I should go with the Jamila or the Neha....Any help would be appreciated.



No, acid (vinegar, lemon, lime, etc)  is *not necessary or desirable.*   You only need warm water, some oil like Amla or Olive and maybe some moisturizing, non-protein conditioner to make a mix.

Acids (or as some ladies might refer to as Terps) an not needed unless you want to risk dry crunchy hair.  Some ladies might have been successful using acid, but most would do better without it.


----------



## Platinum

I have to admit that I think I'm addicted to Henna now. I love what it does for my hair! I think I may try to Henna again this weekend.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~

I told you ladies I couldn't wait!  I doing my first Henna now, I'm sitting with my plastic cap on, I'm going to wrap my head scarf around the plastic cap and throw on one of my DH baseball caps for my DD's softball practice this morning.

I mixed 100g Jamila Henna w/ water, 1tbsp of Maka, and a few drops of Amla Oil.....

I'll report back later.


----------



## vkb247

january noir said:


> No, acid (vinegar, lemon, lime, etc) is *not necessary or desirable.* You only need warm water, some oil like Amla or Olive and maybe some moisturizing, non-protein conditioner to make a mix.
> 
> Acids (or as some ladies might refer to as Terps) an not needed unless you want to risk dry crunchy hair. Some ladies might have been successful using acid, but most would do better without it.


 
I henna'd for the 3rd time in 8 days on Thursday and I used ACV. It wasn't drying at all but I have read that using something acidic will make the color lighter so I plan on using only water in the future. You only need water to make henna develop. Using oil or conditioner will give you less color and because the color binds to the hair I am assuming you will also get less conditioning mixing it that way.

Terps are essential oils that Henna artists use to develop the henna for tattoos. It isn't recommended that you use them when hennaing hair.


----------



## january noir

vkb247 said:


> I henna'd for the 3rd time in 8 days on Thursday and I used ACV. It wasn't drying at all but I have read that using something acidic will make the color lighter so I plan on using only water in the future. You only need water to make henna develop. Using oil or conditioner will give you less color and because the color binds to the hair I am assuming you will also get less conditioning mixing it that way.
> 
> Terps are essential oils that Henna artists use to develop the henna for tattoos. It isn't recommended that you use them when hennaing hair.



It is drying for some, but not all as I stated.  I use henna as the first step for indigo application; to coat the strands, not for the red stain.  Be careful with vinegar or any acid.  You may not experience drying yet, but with the frequency that you are doing, it's increasing your chances.


----------



## baddison

Just had another awesome henna application experience. 

Here's my review.....
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=7756689&postcount=41

 I am soooo grateful for all that I have learned from you knowledgeable ladies!!!  My hair thanks you all too....hehehe....


----------



## vkb247

I figured you guys might question why I think that oils or conditioner stops the henna from conditioning as much as possible. Everything I have read said that it inhibits color but the following charts suggest that the color and conditioning effects both happen when the henna bonds to the hair.












So it just makes sense to me that if you add something that will block some of the color you will also block out the same amount of potential conditioning.


----------



## vkb247

I plan to only use water from now on but I never had any concerns about the ACV because I do ACV rinses (without rinsing it out) with no problems. The owner of RenaissanceHenna.com has done many expirements on henna and she determined that when you use something acidic to develop the henna the stain is lighter than it is without an acid. I want as much color as possible to show on my dark hair so I am going to stop using ACV.

Here is what that website says:

*About the lemon juice .....I started out thinking that acid was a must for henna dye release. Henna is acidic and so what some henna experts said about lemon juice or other acidic stuff being used to “trigger” dye release seemed to make sense, despite the fact that many people throughout the Asian sub-continent and elsewhere were managing just fine to get dye release from henna into their hair with just plain water (cold, warm,and hot) and they’d never heard of such absurdity as adding lemon juice and the like. Since setting up this website, I’ve carried out my own trials, largely inspired by Henna Cat, and spurred on by others at hennatribe.com who have also conducted their own trials or been using henna and plain water for years and been openly sour to the lemon juice acid theory. 

My conclusion is that henna does not need acidic liquid of any kind added to it to trigger dye release ! Plain water works just fine, and in fact my trials show that plain water works better and stains better than lemon juice ! You can add something acidic such as lemon juice, lime juice, orange juice (* do not squeeze or handle oranges yourself if you are allergic to PPD as the dye in orange peel is high in PPD ), or organic cidar vinegar if you want to lighten the henna colour, but for a henna rich, deep, colour you need only water. My own trials have shown that the addition of acidic liquid lightens the colour and you’ll notice the difference in colour just from a comparison of pastes mixed with plain water and mixed with water/acid - have a look at these photos *:





*henna paste mixed with plain hot water*





*henna paste mixed with hot water and cider vinegar*


----------



## Aggie

vkb247 said:


> I figured you guys might question why I think that oils or conditioner stops the henna from conditioning as much as possible. Everything I have read said that it inhibits color but the following charts suggest that the color and conditioning effects both happen when the henna bonds to the hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it just makes sense to me that if you add something that will block some of the color you will also block out the same amount of potential conditioning.


 
Everyone is doing what they feel their hair can handle and you are free to do what you like if you know your hair can hndle it vkb. We will support whatever you decide to do no matter what. I personally like the conditioning powers of both the henna and other conditioners on my hair. I'm  getting enough from each of them when mixing them together.


----------



## Aggie

vkb247 said:


> I plan to only use water from now on but I never had any concerns about the ACV because I do ACV rinses (without rinsing it out) with no problems. The owner of RenaissanceHenna.com has done many expirements on henna and she determined that when you use something acidic to develop the henna the stain is lighter than it is without an acid. I want as much color as possible to show on my dark hair so I am going to stop using ACV.
> 
> Here is what that website says:
> 
> *About the lemon juice .....I started out thinking that acid was a must for henna dye release. Henna is acidic and so what some henna experts said about lemon juice or other acidic stuff being used to “trigger” dye release seemed to make sense, despite the fact that many people throughout the Asian sub-continent and elsewhere were managing just fine to get dye release from henna into their hair with just plain water (cold, warm,and hot) and they’d never heard of such absurdity as adding lemon juice and the like. Since setting up this website, I’ve carried out my own trials, largely inspired by Henna Cat, and spurred on by others at hennatribe.com who have also conducted their own trials or been using henna and plain water for years and been openly sour to the lemon juice acid theory. *
> 
> *My conclusion is that henna does not need acidic liquid of any kind added to it to trigger dye release ! Plain water works just fine, and in fact my trials show that plain water works better and stains better than lemon juice ! You can add something acidic such as lemon juice, lime juice, orange juice (* do not squeeze or handle oranges yourself if you are allergic to PPD as the dye in orange peel is high in PPD ), or organic cidar vinegar if you want to lighten the henna colour, but for a henna rich, deep, colour you need only water. My own trials have shown that the addition of acidic liquid lightens the colour and you’ll notice the difference in colour just from a comparison of pastes mixed with plain water and mixed with water/acid - have a look at these photos *:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *henna paste mixed with plain hot water*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *henna paste mixed with hot water and cider vinegar*


 
let us know how your hair turns out honey.


----------



## january noir

I did a 2-step - henna gloss then indigo.  I sat under my steamer with the henna gloss for 30 minutes and then rinsed.  My grays were covered nicely and then I applied the indigo for 2 hours.  Rinsed and viola!   No more letting my henna sit on my head for hours.

No fuss, no muss in much less time.   I used to spend the whole day with my treatments and now I know I can do all the applications in 3-4 hours.  Nice.


----------



## january noir

vkb247 said:


> I plan to only use water from now on but I never had any concerns about the ACV because I do ACV rinses (without rinsing it out) with no problems. The owner of RenaissanceHenna.com has done many expirements on henna and she determined that when you use something acidic to develop the henna the stain is lighter than it is without an acid. I want as much color as possible to show on my dark hair so I am going to stop using ACV.
> 
> Here is what that website says:
> 
> *About the lemon juice .....I started out thinking that acid was a must for henna dye release. Henna is acidic and so what some henna experts said about lemon juice or other acidic stuff being used to “trigger” dye release seemed to make sense, despite the fact that many people throughout the Asian sub-continent and elsewhere were managing just fine to get dye release from henna into their hair with just plain water (cold, warm,and hot) and they’d never heard of such absurdity as adding lemon juice and the like. Since setting up this website, I’ve carried out my own trials, largely inspired by Henna Cat, and spurred on by others at hennatribe.com who have also conducted their own trials or been using henna and plain water for years and been openly sour to the lemon juice acid theory.
> 
> My conclusion is that henna does not need acidic liquid of any kind added to it to trigger dye release ! Plain water works just fine, and in fact my trials show that plain water works better and stains better than lemon juice ! You can add something acidic such as lemon juice, lime juice, orange juice (* do not squeeze or handle oranges yourself if you are allergic to PPD as the dye in orange peel is high in PPD ), or organic cidar vinegar if you want to lighten the henna colour, but for a henna rich, deep, colour you need only water. My own trials have shown that the addition of acidic liquid lightens the colour and you’ll notice the difference in colour just from a comparison of pastes mixed with plain water and mixed with water/acid - have a look at these photos *:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *henna paste mixed with plain hot water*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *henna paste mixed with hot water and cider vinegar*



She's seen the light!   Most old time henna heads 'round here have figured this out a while ago.


----------



## Mz.Shug

This may be a stupid question but here goes...

Does all henna color the hair or no?


----------



## Aggie

I have my last bit of henna that I added a big gob of Loreal Mega Moisture Conditioner to on my hair right now. I will be letting my stylist give me another trim tomorrow and can't wait to see what I'll look like. I'll follow up this henna treatment with some AO HSR mixed with a little honey and hot EVOO and will keep it in overnight, wash out in the morning and will be going to my stylist with a wig over shower cap on wet hair and all she has to do is give me a color rinse and trim and I'll be outta there.

My gray hairs are really resisting color now so we'll see what happens tomorrow. I think my henna might be a little old so I'll throw it out and buy some more. I don't think it's wise to buy the amount of henna I did the last time (5lbs). I didn't go through it fast enough obviously so next time I'll just buy a kilo at at time which is about 2.2lbs. That should be enough for about a year providing I'm henna'ing my hair at least once every 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Aggie

Mz.Shug said:


> This may be a stupid question but here goes...
> 
> Does all henna color the hair or no?


 
No. Cassia Obovata is a henna that does not leave a color deposit on the hair but it has good conditioning power.


----------



## Muse

I just download the 'How To' on Hennaforhair and it said to apply henna to clean dry hair. Does this mean that I am suppose to shampoo and dry w/o using any conditioner? Does anyone apply henna to hair that isn't freshly washed? Also does the hair have to be dry? I think I am ready to try it this weekend because I need the strength. I found a local place that sells Jamila henna.

TIA!


----------



## Aggie

Muse said:


> I just download the 'How To' on Hennaforhair and it said to apply henna to clean dry hair. Does this mean that I am suppose to shampoo and dry w/o using any conditioner? Does anyone apply henna to hair that isn't freshly washed? Also does the hair have to be dry? I think I am ready to try it this weekend because I need the strength. I found a local place that sells Jamila henna.
> 
> TIA!


 
What I do is clarify and deep condition my hair as normal, wait for it to dry completely, (but I have applied henna to damp pre-oiled hair before with good results) oil my scalp and hair, scritch my scalp, then apply my henna.


----------



## Muse

Aggie said:


> What I do is clarify and deep condition my hair as normal, wait for it to dry completely, (but I have applied henna to damp pre-oiled hair before with good results) oil my scalp and hair, scritch my scalp, then apply my henna.



Thanks Aggie! I think I will just clarify and oil really well the night before and the next day apply to my dry hair. Can't wait for super strong strands!! Thanks again!


----------



## Tarae

Does anyone have Lavendar's henna recipe?
I really like hers but never saved it and I think her Fotki is closed.


----------



## Platinum

mrsrobertson2005 said:


> I told you ladies I couldn't wait! I doing my first Henna now, I'm sitting with my plastic cap on, I'm going to wrap my head scarf around the plastic cap and throw on one of my DH baseball caps for my DD's softball practice this morning.
> 
> I mixed 100g Jamila Henna w/ water, 1tbsp of Maka, and a few drops of Amla Oil.....
> 
> I'll report back later.


 

How did it turn out?


----------



## Aggie

Muse said:


> Thanks Aggie! I think I will just clarify and oil really well the night before and the next day apply to my dry hair. Can't wait for super strong strands!! Thanks again!


 
You're quite welcomed Muse.


----------



## Pooks

Couple more weeks in this cornrow style and I'm unleashing my hair to give it some hendingo lovin!  I'm thinking about getting some pectin for my indigo though (plan on doing a 2 step) - does anyone have a recipe for when they used pectin in their indigo mix?  Did it help with rinsing out the indigo as well as ease of application?


----------



## baddison

Anyone try henna + amla ONLY?  What was the result?  Did you get LESS REDS???


----------



## Aggie

pookiwah said:


> Couple more weeks in this cornrow style and I'm unleashing my hair to give it some hendingo lovin! I'm thinking about getting some pectin for my indigo though (plan on doing a 2 step) - does anyone have a recipe for when they used pectin in their indigo mix? Did it help with rinsing out the indigo as well as ease of application?


 
I know that Sareca did at one point. Perhaps you could send her a quick pm and then don't forget to come back and update us on it


----------



## destiny616

pookiwah said:


> Couple more weeks in this cornrow style and I'm unleashing my hair to give it some hendingo lovin!  I'm thinking about getting some pectin for my indigo though (plan on doing a 2 step) - does anyone have a recipe for when they used pectin in their indigo mix?  Did it help with rinsing out the indigo as well as ease of application?




*DO NOT MIX INDIGO WITH PECTIN!!!!* 

Indigo and pectin does not mix well.  I ended up with semi hard rubber-like chunks in my hair.   Carboxyl Methyl Cellulose aka CMC can be used with indigo without any problems.


----------



## Aggie

destiny616 said:


> *DO NOT MIX INDIGO WITH PECTIN!!!!*
> 
> Indigo and pectin does not mix well. I ended up with semi hard rubber-like chunks in my hair. Carboxyl Methyl Cellulose aka CMC can be used with indigo without any problems.


 
Thank you, thank you, thank you so much for this useful post destiny. you just saved our hair.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

I'll be doing my hendigo treatment/color tomorrow evening.

Tis all.


----------



## Muse

I plan on doing my 1st henna tonight. I washed my hair last night with Alaffia Shea and Henna poo and con and just used coconut oil as my leave in. I'm trying to keep my hair clean for the henna application. I'm just going to mix henna and water, not waiting for dye release because I don't want color just strength (and hoping it will loosen my curl pattern a bit). I'll leave it in for about 3 hours, rinse and DC with Aubrey HSR. I am using Jamila Henna and will report back with results.


----------



## destiny616

Muse said:


> I plan on doing my 1st henna tonight. I washed my hair last night with Alaffia Shea and Henna poo and con and just used coconut oil as my leave in. I'm trying to keep my hair clean for the henna application. I'm just going to mix henna and water, not waiting for dye release because I don't want color just strength (and hoping it will loosen my curl pattern a bit). I'll leave it in for about 3 hours, rinse and DC with Aubrey HSR. I am using Jamila Henna and will report back with results.



if you leave the henna on for three hours you will get some color release.


----------



## Lucky's Mom

january noir said:


> I did a 2-step - henna gloss then indigo. I sat under my steamer with the henna gloss for 30 minutes and then rinsed. My grays were covered nicely and then I applied the indigo for 2 hours. Rinsed and viola! No more letting my henna sit on my head for hours.
> 
> No fuss, no muss in much less time. I used to spend the whole day with my treatments and now I know I can do all the applications in 3-4 hours. Nice.


 

Thanks for this. 
Next week will be my last Henna - only becasue I need to indigo....

After that - I am saying good bye forever to Henna...It is MUCH too drying.
I think I will add even More water to my current concoction.

Thanks ladies for these tips!


----------



## baddison

Lucky's Mom said:


> Thanks for this.
> Next week will be my last Henna - only becasue I need to indigo....
> 
> After that - I am saying good bye forever to Henna...It is MUCH too drying.
> I think I will add even More water to my current concoction.
> 
> Thanks ladies for these tips!


 

Hey Sam....I agree with you about henna being drying.  What I do to assuage that is to whole-head baggy for two consequtive nites after doing my henna treatment.  That includes the nite of henna'ing.  After baggying with moisturizer/oils/butters for the next two nites...my hair doesn't evern REMEMBER what dryness is!!  LOL!!...

Just an idea.  Its really working for me, and the benefits of henna are amazing as you already know.....


----------



## Platinum

Lucky's Mom said:


> Thanks for this.
> Next week will be my last Henna - only becasue I need to indigo....
> 
> After that - I am saying good bye forever to Henna...It is MUCH too drying.
> I think I will add even More water to my current concoction.
> 
> Thanks ladies for these tips!


 

I mixed Suave Humectant into my Henna and that made a BIG difference (I have very dry hair). Maybe you can try that.


----------



## Muse

Well I am officially a hennahead!! I did my first application yesterday afternoon. I found a local Middle Eastern store a few weeks back that sells Jamila henna. At the time I didnt know what Jamila was so when the lady showed me the box I thought to myself 'now what can this cheap looking henna do for my hair?!' little did I know... I bought the box anyway and came back home to check it out here. It had good reviews so I put it away in my closert for another day. Why did I wait so long to try henna!!!

Yesterday I mixed up the box of Jamila with plain water only, no acids, oils, yougurt, eggs, etc. just plain old TAP water. My hair was a bit dry and tangly before starting but I sectioned my hair into 2 parts and started to apply to one side. I didnt preoil or anything. I got one side applied and only had about 25g or less for the other side! I only had the one box and the store is 35 min away from my house, it's by my job. I just took what was left and tried to spread it as beast I could which wasnt much.

I let it sit for 2 hours in my hair. I didn't wait for dye release because I just wanted the conditioning effects this time around. I was worried about rinsing but Jamila rinses out VERY well and my hair (4b transitioning with more natural hair) started to detangle even before the conditioner. I have to admt I got kinda tired of standing there rinsing in the shower so I sat on the tub floor and let the water hit my head as I parted my hair in small sectionsThe fact that I could sit made me WAY more patient and thorough with the rinsing. I did 2 cowashes with my Himilaya Hair Detangler (great stuff!) and DC'd for 20 min with Aubrey HSR. My hair was fabulous!! So soft, thick, stronger, and detangled! I was not expecting this from some of the experiences I had read. I'm the girl who will jump on every miracle bandwagon and not have one of them work for me, but this does!!!

I know they say that the Indian girls have genetically strong and thick hair but come on, henna HAS to help.


----------



## january noir

Muse said:


> Well I am officially a hennahead!! I did my first application yesterday afternoon. I found a local Middle Eastern store a few weeks back that sells Jamila henna. At the time I didnt know what Jamila was so when the lady showed me the box I thought to myself 'now what can this cheap looking henna do for my hair?!' little did I know... I bought the box anyway and came back home to check it out here. It had good reviews so I put it away in my closert for another day. Why did I wait so long to try henna!!!
> 
> Yesterday I mixed up the box of Jamila with plain water only, no acids, oils, yougurt, eggs, etc. just plain old TAP water. My hair was a bit dry and tangly before starting but I sectioned my hair into 2 parts and started to apply to one side. I didnt preoil or anything. I got one side applied and only had about 25g or less for the other side! I only had the one box and the store is 35 min away from my house, it's by my job. I just took what was left and tried to spread it as beast I could which wasnt much.
> 
> I let it sit for 2 hours in my hair. I didn't wait for dye release because I just wanted the conditioning effects this time around. I was worried about rinsing but Jamila rinses out VERY well and my hair (4b transitioning with more natural hair) started to detangle even before the conditioner. I have to admt I got kinda tired of standing there rinsing in the shower so I sat on the tub floor and let the water hit my head as I parted my hair in small sectionsThe fact that I could sit made me WAY more patient and thorough with the rinsing. I did 2 cowashes with my Himilaya Hair Detangler (great stuff!) and DC'd for 20 min with Aubrey HSR. My hair was fabulous!! So soft, thick, stronger, and detangled! I was not expecting this from some of the experiences I had read. I'm the girl who will jump on every miracle bandwagon and not have one of them work for me, but this does!!!
> 
> I know they say that the Indian girls have genetically strong and thick hair but come on, henna HAS to help.



Nice!  Thanks for sharing and I am delighted you've joined the Henna Heads!   I swear by my shower seat too!


----------



## Muse

After conditioning my hair was so soft I let it air dry for a few hours with NO product just to see how it would feel, and it felt great! I couldn't believe it. I did end up using my leave in out of habit (coconut oil, avocado butter and Knot Today mix) and now the next day my hair feels great! 

I will say this though the right side feels even better that the left side (the left side is the one I ran out of henna on) The right side is softer and less tangled today than the left-oh well now I know it takes 2 boxes! 
Also when I applied it to my hair I didn't use gloves my hands were stained orange but when woke up the next day my nails were stronger!!! Next time I will wear gloves though because what good are strong nails if they are an ugly orange

What I have learned:

1. Jamila is a good brand, especially for beginners-very easy to work with.
2. Don't mix up a bunch of things in your mix-it could be the other things causing the dryness but the henna gets blamed for it most of the time
3. Patience when rinsing -here's where things can go wrong again if it's not all rinsed out and since we have highly textured hair it takes more rinsing
4. Enjoy the benefits (I hear it just keeps getting better)

I have naturally fine hair and it just breaks easily no matter what I do or don't do. I believe the coating that henna does will help me maintain my growth even better so I can reach my goal in no time now. I believe the coating also is what's keeping the tangles at bay, since the cuticle is smoother it doesn't tangle and break. I will do this weekly for a while and see where it goes. Thanks ladies for sharing your stories-that has allowed me to be successful at my first henna!!!


----------



## Muse

january noir said:


> Nice!  Thanks for sharing and I am delighted you've joined the Henna Heads! *  I swear by my shower seat too!*



Thank you JN! Good to see I am not the only one doing this!


----------



## Muse

destiny616 said:


> if you leave the henna on for three hours you will get some color release.



Yikes I mixed it by an hour last night, darn. For my second app. I plan on letting the dye release and keeping it in for at least 4 hours. Now that I know henna dosen't dry my hair out at all I feel a lot more comfortable playing around with the color.


----------



## january noir

Muse said:


> After conditioning my hair was so soft I let it air dry for a few hours with NO product just to see how it would feel, and it felt great! I couldn't believe it. I did end up using my leave in out of habit (coconut oil, avocado butter and Knot Today mix) and now the next day my hair feels great!
> 
> I will say this though the right side feels even better that the left side (the left side is the one I ran out of henna on) The right side is softer and less tangled today than the left-oh well now I know it takes 2 boxes!
> Also when I applied it to my hair I didn't use gloves my hands were stained orange but when woke up the next day my nails were stronger!!! Next time I will wear gloves though because what good are strong nails if they are an ugly orange
> 
> What I have learned:
> 
> 1. Jamila is a good brand, especially for beginners-very easy to work with.
> 2. Don't mix up a bunch of things in your mix-it could be the other things causing the dryness but the henna gets blamed for it most of the time
> 3. Patience when rinsing -here's where things can go wrong again if it's not all rinsed out and since we have highly textured hair it takes more rinsing
> 4. Enjoy the benefits (I hear it just keeps getting better)
> 
> I have naturally fine hair and it just breaks easily no matter what I do or don't do. I believe the coating that henna does will help me maintain my growth even better so I can reach my goal in no time now. I believe the coating also is what's keeping the tangles at bay, since the cuticle is smoother it doesn't tangle and break. I will do this weekly for a while and see where it goes. Thanks ladies for sharing your stories-that has allowed me to be successful at my first henna!!!



 
Thank you for confirming (yet again) that water (and maybe a little dash of oil or conditioner (optional)) is all you need to have superior results with henna.   Thank you!


----------



## Muse

Lucky's Mom said:


> Thanks for this.
> Next week will be my last Henna - only becasue I need to indigo....
> 
> After that - I am saying good bye forever to Henna...It is MUCH too drying.
> I think I will add even More water to my current concoction.
> 
> Thanks ladies for these tips!



Oh no LM! I just started and your leaving! Do you think it could be anything else you may have added and not the henna itself? Could it be the brand or not rinsing it out all the way?

I was kinda thinking last night that if no one got the drying effects this could be the key to a lot of AA women reaching their goals quicker cause it strenghthens so well! I could tell a big difference after my first app. and if it just keeps getting stronger...

I wish they would offer this service in shops along side the relaxers, press n curls, etc. If I were a beautician I would.


----------



## SouthernStunner

Has anyone used a cellophane like sabastines clear with the henna or do you use it after and how did you do it (the process)?


----------



## january noir

SouthernStunner said:


> Has anyone used a cellophane like sabastines clear with the henna or do you use it after and how did you do it (the process)?



I don't know if I would.   Why do you want to use the Sebastian's?  For shine?   Educate me! 

If you are just using henna to condition that's one thing - I would recommend Cassia instead if you just want conditioning and shine and no color.


----------



## SouthernStunner

With henna I am getting good color deposit and strenght but not so much shine so I was thinking to do a clear cellophane to give my hair that glossy look.


----------



## january noir

SouthernStunner said:


> With henna I am getting good color deposit and strenght but not so much shine so I was thinking to do a clear cellophane to give my hair that glossy look.



OK.  I see.  I hope someone else will chime in.
I use indigo after I henna and the shine is just fine.   I realize that my hair will only shine but so much, not like the ladies in the hair commercials.


----------



## baby42

SOMEBODY PLEASE HELP i did my first henna last night i really like it but..... my hair was dry and not soft . what did i do wrong? i mix it with water and a little cond. i wash it out 3 times with cond and i deep cond did i leave it in too long  [ over night] or could it be cause i left in a hair rinse more then 2 min? it didnt knot up or any thing just kind of dry even after i deep con and sat under a dryer. i think i am on the right track but this dry hair is a no no need some helpmy hair looks fuller and feels fuller beside the hair being DRY its a keeper


----------



## baddison

baby42 said:


> SOMEBODY PLEASE HELP i did my first henna last night i really like it but..... my hair was dry and not soft . what did i do wrong? i mix it with water and a little cond. i wash it out 3 times with cond and i deep cond did i leave it in too long [ over night] or could it be cause i left in a hair rinse more then 2 min? it didnt knot up or any thing just kind of dry even after i deep con and sat under a dryer. i think i am on the right track but this dry hair is a no no need some helpmy hair looks fuller and feels fuller beside the hair being DRY its a keeper


 

What I usually do the day of, or the day after I wash out my henna is a whole head baggy with my moisturizer or oils or butters.  I prefer to baggy with my butters and seal with Vatika Coconut oil.  Nonetheless, whatever you choose to baggy with, the moisture goes into the hair and the dryness is simply gone.  Hope this helps.  I know other will chime in with what works for each.  Two consequtive days of whole-head moisture baggy'ing, and I'm ready for my next henna....LOL!!


----------



## Muse

baby42 said:


> SOMEBODY PLEASE HELP i did my first henna last night i really like it but..... my hair was dry and not soft . what did i do wrong? i mix it with water and a little cond. i wash it out 3 times with cond and i deep cond *did i leave it in too long  [ over night]* or could it be cause i left in a hair rinse more then 2 min? it didnt knot up or any thing just kind of dry even after i deep con and sat under a dryer. i think i am on the right track but this dry hair is a no no need some helpmy hair looks fuller and feels fuller beside the hair being DRY its a keeper



I am new to this so I have no answer but I always wondered about leaving it in over night...I am curious if this could be the culprit.

Also what brand of henna did you use? I'm kinda thinking now that even if a henna is BAQ it has different effects on different heads from brand to brand.


----------



## baby42

baddison said:


> What I usually do the day of, or the day after I wash out my henna is a whole head baggy with my moisturizer or oils or butters. I prefer to baggy with my butters and seal with Vatika Coconut oil. Nonetheless, whatever you choose to baggy with, the moisture goes into the hair and the dryness is simply gone. Hope this helps. I know other will chime in with what works for each. Two consequtive days of whole-head moisture baggy'ing, and I'm ready for my next henna....LOL!!


 lol lol you know i was thinking of dong this cause it do feel like i have to much protein. well here gos a rollar set thanks


----------



## mstar

I did my first henna treatment on Monday, and it was quite an adventure!

I used Lush red henna (Caca Rouge) because it is easy to use, and comes pre-mixed with cocoa butter, lemon juice, and rosemary. So I didn't have to add anything. I let it sit overnight, then applied with a tint brush while wearing gloves. I left it on for 5 hours. 

Washing it out was the hardest part--I bent over the tub and rinsed with water several times. Then I co-washed with AO Honeysuckle Rose, then shampooed five times (twice with Elasta QP Creme Conditioning shampoo, then 3 times with Cocoa Pink's Princess Poo). The Princess Poo is scented with Pink Sugar Noel, so it completely masked the nasty scent of the henna (thank goodness! That smell was nuttin nice.) Then co-washed again with AO HSR. Henna was still coming out with each wash, but I had been bending over the tub for almost an hour at this point, and I just couldn't do it anymore. 

Finally, I DC'd with a mixture of SheScentIt Banana Brulee, Redken Smooth Down Butter Treat, coconut oil, and honey. Left it on for five hours, no heat. When I rinsed it out, more henna came out! I hope I have not damaged my hair by leaving henna in...I shampooed two days later, and I think a tiny bit more henna washed out. 

My hair felt good afterwards, but a little less soft than usual. I only lost maybe 10 hairs while detangling, and I am a 4b natural!! I didn't get much color, but I will do it again as soon as I take my twists out. I desperately want thicker hair, and I hope henna can help me out. I also hope to get a deep, rich color after a few applications...I hate having plain black hair.


----------



## baddison

Muse said:


> I am new to this so I have no answer but I always wondered about leaving it in over night...I am curious if this could be the culprit.
> 
> Also what brand of henna did you use? I'm kinda thinking now that even if a henna is BAQ it has different effects on different heads from brand to brand.


 
I henna overnite 2x's per month, and although I am aware of the drying abilities of henna, I have found a solution that works for me.  I have absolutely no issues with drying hair & henna.  I am enthralled with the benefits my hair is receiving from regular use of henna.  My hair is soooo strong, so thick, it doesn't break, shedding is minimal.  And the repeated use of henna has given my black hair a beautiful auburn/burgundy color in the sunlight, and my greys are simply beautiful.

Hopefully this will help others too.


----------



## baby42

Muse said:


> I am new to this so I have no answer but I always wondered about leaving it in over night...I am curious if this could be the culprit.
> 
> Also what brand of henna did you use? I'm kinda thinking now that even if a henna is BAQ it has different effects on different heads from brand to brand.


 I got it from henna hut but you could be right about that over night thing  NEVER AGAINit may not be for me LOL


----------



## SouthernStunner

Has anyone used a cellophane like sabastines clear with the henna or do you use it after and how did you do it (the process)? 

My goal is to have glossy hair. I have done the henna glosses and it was not so glossy. I love the color deposit I get with henna but no shine. 




SOMEONE ANSWER ME PLEASE, I HAVE POSTED THIS EVERYWHERE!


----------



## balancegoals2009

Hello Everyone I am  ready to tried the henna today , to help me restore my thin black and gray hair.  I  purchased my black Henna power for from an India store, The slaes person gave me Indica Herbal black hair color not Indigo that I asked for, my glasses was in the car. So I not able to do my Indigo after my henna on tomorrow ,  I will tried the Henna tomorrow and hope I can find the Indigo another time.  
Also I purchased Shikakai , Aritha , and Amla , I may mixed the Alma with the henna since it help permotes black hair wish me luck, and thanks for all of the information.


----------



## january noir

balancegoals2009 said:


> Hello Everyone I am  ready to tried the henna today , to help me restore my thin black and gray hair.  I  purchased my black Henna power for from an India store, The slaes person gave me Indica Herbal black hair color not Indigo that I asked for, my glasses was in the car. So I not able to do my Indigo after my henna on tomorrow ,  I will tried the Henna tomorrow and hope I can find the Indigo another time.
> Also I purchased Shikakai , Aritha , and Amla , I may mixed the Alma with the henna since it help permotes black hair wish me luck, and thanks for all of the information.



I have thin and fine graying hair.  

Might I suggest you just use the henna (mixed only with water and a dash of oil to really moisturized, clean, damp hair) and save the Amla until your hair has more strength and then do your indigo.  

Remember that these treatments, especially Amla powder, though natural, can be drying to the hair unless the hair is prepped properly.  

We want your experience to be better than good.


----------



## balancegoals2009

january noir said:


> I have thin and fine graying hair.
> 
> Might I suggest you just use the henna (mixed only with water and a dash of oil to really moisturized, clean, damp hair) and save the Amla until your hair has more strength and then do your indigo.
> 
> Remember that these treatments, especially Amla powder, though natural, can be drying to the hair unless the hair is prepped properly.
> 
> We want your experience to be better than good.


 
Thanks for the advice I will only mix with water , and you have very pretty hair , I love the dark color Thanks


----------



## Pooks

Aggie said:


> I know that Sareca did at one point. Perhaps you could send her a quick pm and then don't forget to come back and update us on it



Sareca said she used liquid pectin with no problems and suggests that if you are using powdered to mix well before adding it to the indigo. I don't know if I'll be able to find liquid, so may have to explore other options or mix my pectin very well before adding to the indigo as she suggests.


----------



## baby42

baddison said:


> I henna overnite 2x's per month, and although I am aware of the drying abilities of henna, I have found a solution that works for me. I have absolutely no issues with drying hair & henna. I am enthralled with the benefits my hair is receiving from regular use of henna. My hair is soooo strong, so thick, it doesn't break, shedding is minimal. And the repeated use of henna has given my black hair a beautiful auburn/burgundy color in the sunlight, and my greys are simply beautiful.
> 
> Hopefully this will help others too.


thanks so much baddison i bag over night with my roller set in with my hair butter and seal end and when i took out mY roller boy  my hair was so soft again baggie WORKS AFTER A HENNA TREATMENT.I EVEN LEFT MY ROLLER INJUST LAZY CAUSE THE CURLS LOOK SO PRETTY BEFORE JUST DRY. NOW ITS A KEEPER THANKS AGAIN


----------



## Muse

baddison said:


> I henna overnite 2x's per month, and although I am aware of the drying abilities of henna, I have found a solution that works for me.  I have absolutely no issues with drying hair & henna.  I am enthralled with the benefits my hair is receiving from regular use of henna.  *My hair is soooo strong, so thick, it doesn't break, shedding is minimal.*  And the repeated use of henna has given my black hair a beautiful auburn/burgundy color in the sunlight, and my greys are simply beautiful.
> 
> Hopefully this will help others too.



This is what I can't wait for! Super strong hair!!! How long have been doing henna treatments?


----------



## balancegoals2009

Hi Everyone 

Since my last post I mixed up my Henna and allow it to sit over night for about 13 hours  As well I  shampoo with a mixer of Alma , Arthia and Shikakal a teaspoon of each mixed in hot water. After that I condition with profective and wash out and then I put in mango butter overnight. This afternoon  I put the henna on dryed hair I forgot to damp my hair, I notice some tangling up in my hair , so I not sure of what  happen, I sat under my dryer for an hour , hoping this will untangle my hair. I still have two more hours before I  wash my hair I want to keep it on for about 4 hous because of my gray.   I praying my hair did not tangle much.  Take care , be blessed


----------



## baddison

Muse said:


> This is what I can't wait for! Super strong hair!!! How long have been doing henna treatments?


 
My first attempts at henna'ing were HORRIBLE....I started in November 2008.  I could never get the mix right...LOL!  It was always too thick & muddy, and washing it out was a veritable pain!!

But I continued to research and kept trying.  I read up on what other successfull "henna-heads" were doing and tried to emulate them.  Finally I found a mix that works well for me.  This is my staple henna mix now.  I use NUPUR henna and RESHMA henna.  I didn't like Jamila....it was entirely too RED for my black hair.  And my greys were an awful orange that I couldn't stand.  I started henna-ing once per month, but since I am using different growth aids and hairgrowing techniques, halfway thru the month, I would notice the growth of my hair.  One day I plucked a strand of my grey hair and it was a pretty auburn/burgundy all the way down, EXCEPT THE 1/4 inch or 1/2 inch of new growth.  That was a phenomena to me.  I was like......WWHHHHOOOAAAAA...

It occured to me that if my hair is growing so fast, I need to make sure my henna'ing is on par.  I really only need to address my roots twice per month, but I am enjoying the benefits of henna soooo much.  I just slap it on my entire head (paying SPECIAL attention to those new roots) every 2nd and 4th friday of the month.  Repeated use has made my hair so very dark...with an deep auburn/almost burgandy tint in the sunlight.  Indoors, it is totally un-noticeable...just the way I like it!!

I have read where indian some indian women henna weekly....too much for me, but I love my biweekly treatments. To me, its like all other treatments that I give my tresses...my weekly DC's....my weekly washes...my daily moisturizing....my nightly baggyings.....etc.

Hope this helps.


----------



## vkb247

mstar said:


> I also hope to get a deep, rich color after a few applications...I hate having plain black hair.


 
Henna dye is translucent so it only gives black hair a "glow" in the sunshine or light. I henna'd 3 times in eight days and I have a nice burgundy glow but I swear only I can see it.



SouthernStunner said:


> With henna I am getting good color deposit and strenght but not so much shine so I was thinking to do a clear cellophane to give my hair that glossy look.


 
I am not seeing the type of shine I have seen some get with henna either. I think that maybe it has more obvious effects on finer hair than on coarser hair. I also think that more of the henna shine shows with some sort of set as opposed to a wash n go. I have been contemplating a cellophane for months. Maybe I will give it a try.



january noir said:


> I have thin and fine graying hair.
> 
> Might I suggest you just use the henna (mixed only with water and a dash of oil to really moisturized, clean, damp hair) and save the Amla until your hair has more strength and then do your indigo.
> 
> Remember that these treatments, especially Amla powder, though natural, can be drying to the hair unless the hair is prepped properly.
> 
> We want your experience to be better than good.


 
I have actually read that Amla is very moisturizing...


For anyone who is contemplating using Cassia...it is simialr to henna but not permanent like henna so you will have to keep up with it to keep the effects.


----------



## balancegoals2009

Update on my first henna wash out it went really well , I wash with warm water for about 10min and then condition with phytorelax condition I got from Ross for 6 dolllar twice and it was all out , I also shampoo twice with cream of nature to ensure the henna was  out of my hair. At this time I am DC with coconut oil and profectiv deep condition.  No tangle or loss hair  .  As for the color I cant really tell , but my gray is somewhat dark. I wish I had the Indigo , I will tried this next time.


----------



## january noir

balancegoals2009 said:


> Thanks for the advice I will only mix with water , and you have very pretty hair , I love the dark color Thanks



Thank you! 

Let us know how everything goes with your treatment.


----------



## january noir

balancegoals2009 said:


> Update on my first henna wash out it went really well , I wash with warm water for about 10min and then condition with phytorelax condition I got from Ross for 6 dolllar twice and it was all out , I also shampoo twice with cream of nature to ensure the henna was  out of my hair. At this time I am DC with coconut oil and profection deep condition.  No tangle or loss hair  .  As for the color I cant really tell , but my gray is somewhat dark. I wish I had the Indigo , I will tried this next time.



Great!   Your grays will be bright red, but will oxidize in 24-48 hours and darken a little.
Until you indigo, your red highlights will be bright in sunlight.  Don't be shocked!


----------



## balancegoals2009

Thanks for all of your help


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

WOW, a new thread! k.

I apply onto damp hair. I find it goes on smoother.


----------



## baby42

how long do you have to wait too henna before  a ralaxer or after to do a  henna  treatment? thank you


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

I believe some people wait a few days or at least a week, just to have your hair settle down a bit.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

PS * BUT *the henna must be 100% pure and not a mixed box of henna and herbs because it may contain other ingredients that have bad reactions with chemicals. The marketing term sometimes used for this type of henna is body art quality.
(Even though not ever type of hair quality henna is even used on the body for professional henna artists. I don't use any henna as a body artist other then jamila summer crop, and rajasthani indian fall crops only)


----------



## honeybadgirl

i saw the website to buy the henna but where can i buy indigo? i want to dye my hair black sooooo badly however, i just dont want to use chemicals in my hair. henna looks like a very good alternative. 
thanks!!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

honeybadgirl, which site or who are you referring to?

It depends on the site as suppliers all have it in different spots.


----------



## honeybadgirl

theindianfoodstore.com
which do u recommend?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

I've never shopped there, but I suppose the Hesh products would be okay. Just try to get it at 100% pure and not one of those mixed boxes if you use chemicals or relaxers or anything else.

The indigo doesn't look like it's there. You'll have to find a henna supplier online who specializes in indigo and natural hair care specifically and not someone who sells a tons of other stuff. Like they sell a lot of food items. and you can contact them directly for your questions, as they would know best about their own site.


----------



## honeybadgirl

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> I've never shopped there, but I suppose the Hesh products would be okay. Just try to get it at 100% pure and not one of those mixed boxes if you use chemicals or relaxers or anything else.
> 
> The indigo doesn't look like it's there. You'll have to find a henna supplier online who specializes in indigo and natural hair care specifically and not someone who sells a tons of other stuff. Like they sell a lot of food items. and you can contact them directly for your questions, as they would know best about their own site.



ok...is the site you have where you order? and yes, i do have a relaxer. i really want to do this henna thing but now i'm getting a little scared


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Our recipe and tons of other stuff:
http://hennablogspot.com/how-to-use...ye-your-hair-reddish-to-brown-to-black-tones/


----------



## balancegoals2009

Hi *Khadija Dawn Carryl*

*I looking for indigo as well, so I will check out your site. *


----------



## honeybadgirl

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> Our recipe and tons of other stuff:
> http://hennablogspot.com/how-to-use...ye-your-hair-reddish-to-brown-to-black-tones/



thanks sooo much. i'll check it out!! hopefully i can get this together cause i really want to use it!


----------



## Muse

Has anyone used BOTH types of Jamila henna (foil and cellophane packs)? I used the hair quality one with great success but I hear you can get even better results with the BAQ Jamila. Is this true?


----------



## balancegoals2009

Hi Everyone 

Day 2 of my henna result , my hair is soft and shine , the henna soften my kicten in the back , I had no problem putting my hair back in my phony pny tail., no heat was use at all, just comb and brush. My color is black with cooper highlight, which is my gray., I only use black henna power by Minar company that  purchased at Indian store in Georgia.  I will never buy BSS hair dye ever again or oils, I will contiue to henna as long as I can and use Indian hair products , I hoping to get healty hair. Sorry no picture, I want to compare my results 3 months from today.


----------



## vkb247

Muse said:


> Has anyone used BOTH types of Jamila henna (foil and cellophane packs)? I used the hair quality one with great success but I hear you can get even better results with the BAQ Jamila. Is this true?


 
Which one is which? I use the one in the foil pack and I was wondering which one it was.


----------



## Muse

vkb247 said:


> Which one is which? I use the one in the foil pack and I was wondering which one it was.



The one in the foil pack is the BAQ (for body and hair). It's suppose to be even better than the one in the clear package (for hair only). Someone on another henna thread said that the one in the foil pack is the one that gives you consistently soft hair and the clear pack is kind of a gamble. I have only used the clear pack because it's what I can find locally and I have had great results with it but if it can get even better...

I am thinking about ordering one applications worth of the foil pack to compare.


----------



## Muse

Hey January Noir,

I was reading an older henna thread where you said Catherines instructions for applying henna to dry hair wasnt for our hair type and you recommended applying to pre-deep conditioned DAMP hair. I understand why you would want to apply to conditioned hair but why damp? Does it help prevent it from hardening making it even easier to rinse out?

Thanks!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

What was the reasoning behind not applying onto damp hair for our hair type? What was the reasoning or experience in this situation.

There really is no real straightforward hair type even amongst black hair that is all the same either, so the reference would be a bit to general to me. Not all black hair types are even the same anyhow either.

I hope my statement makes sense. I'd say try it on damp hair for an easier application and compare to a dry application and do what works best for your hair type. 

Sorry, it just REALLY bothers me a lot when people recommend ONE set way to do your hair or WHAT is supposed to be best for you, when we have to do WHAT WE WANT and know is best for us. We can use the general guidelines but they are not set in stone. 

Just like the whole lemon juice thing. I mean, how many people would have turned away from henna a LONG time ago if they thought they HAD to use lemon juice. Thank goodness for alternatives, and for the open minds of people who figured out this realization of other options.


----------



## january noir

Muse said:


> Hey January Noir,
> 
> I was reading an older henna thread where you said Catherines instructions for applying henna to dry hair wasnt for our hair type and you recommended applying to pre-deep conditioned DAMP hair. I understand why you would want to apply to conditioned hair but why damp? Does it help prevent it from hardening making it even easier to rinse out?
> 
> Thanks!



Hey Muse!

I found that applying henna (or indigo, cassia, etc.) goes on easier when the hair is damp, especially if you have some length, at least for me.
Khadijah, owner of Henna Sooq also agrees.   

The hair is easier to section, by using clips or your hands and makes the whole process less messy. 

When I henna'ed on dry hair, the mix would slide off the hair too much.  With damp hair, the mix clings to the hair and goes on smoother.

I can now henna and indigo without any drips, splats or messes of any kind in my bathroom.  When I first started doing henna, I would cover my bathroom floor, sink, countertops, every inch of the bathroom because I heard it was so messy.    Not anymore!    No need.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

January Noir, well said! Now hence, your gorgeous hair!!


----------



## baddison

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> What was the reasoning behind not applying onto damp hair for our hair type? What was the reasoning or experience in this situation.
> 
> There really is no real straightforward hair type even amongst black hair that is all the same either, so the reference would be a bit to general to me. Not all black hair types are even the same anyhow either.
> 
> I hope my statement makes sense. I'd say try it on damp hair for an easier application and compare to a dry application and do what works best for your hair type.
> 
> *Sorry, it just REALLY bothers me a lot when people recommend ONE set way to do your hair or WHAT is supposed to be best for you, when we have to do WHAT WE WANT and know is best for us. We can use the general guidelines but they are not set in stone.*
> 
> Just like the whole lemon juice thing. I mean, how many people would have turned away from henna a LONG time ago if they thought they HAD to use lemon juice. Thank goodness for alternatives, and for the open minds of people who figured out this realization of other options.


 

KUDOS!!!    well-said, Khadija!!  As always, you are right on par. *I* do not use lemon juice in my henna mix.  *I* do not henna on damp hair.  *I* henna overnite. This is what *I WANT* and this is what WORKS for *ME*....


----------



## balancegoals2009

*Hi Khadija*
*Please help*
I want to do weekly henna  to help strenght my hair , but not sure if it will hurt my hair , I found my black henna in a India store over the weekend call Minar, I not sure if this was the right henna  , this was the first and only time I have ever henna, so please let me know , if I not on the right track.


----------



## vkb247

Muse said:


> The one in the foil pack is the BAQ (for body and hair). It's suppose to be even better than the one in the clear package (for hair only). Someone on another henna thread said that the one in the foil pack is the one that gives you consistently soft hair and the clear pack is kind of a gamble. I have only used the clear pack because it's what I can find locally and I have had great results with it but if it can get even better...
> 
> I am thinking about ordering one applications worth of the foil pack to compare.


 
Interesting. Maybe this is one of the reasons that I haven't experienced any drying with henna.


----------



## Platinum

january noir said:


> Hey Muse!
> 
> I found that applying henna (or indigo, cassia, etc.) goes on easier when the hair is damp, especially if you have some length, at least for me.
> Khadijah, owner of Henna Sooq also agrees.
> 
> The hair is easier to section, by using clips or your hands and makes the whole process less messy.
> 
> When I henna'ed on dry hair, the mix would slide off the hair too much. With damp hair, the mix clings to the hair and goes on smoother.
> 
> I can now henna and indigo without any drips, splats or messes of any kind in my bathroom. When I first started doing henna, I would cover my bathroom floor, sink, countertops, every inch of the bathroom because I heard it was so messy. Not anymore!  No need.


 
Thanks for your post. I had the exact same experience when using Henna. I prefer appying it on damp hair as opposed to dry hair.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Clear package VS foil packaging: ONE Henna Brand. This henna brand is Jamila created and packaged by Abid and Co. 

The cellophane clear packaging is henna powder for hair. The latest boxes have the writting henna for hair written in black on the inside of the box which should be sealed with plastic so you know it is not tampered with.
Yes this henna is not as great as some henna powders, I find it to be definetely a hair quality henna, meaning I would never use it for body art. It's okay.

The foil packaging, latest one has the writting in red that says premium quality JAMILA henna. This is the cream of the crop, best henna powder ever. This henna powder is used by professional henna artists and is true to the term BODY ART QUALITY. It is smooth, creamy, washes out well, and the freshest best henna leaves are chosen for this product. Color is really rich.
This one also comes inside boxes with plastic wrap around it. 

Balancegoals2009, be careful with the black henna product. Read the ingredients and see how pure it is. Do a hair strand test to be certain. It might have additives or PPD, please check. It depends on your level of how natural with henna and herbs you want to be. It might not work well because of the sift and because we cant tell how fresh this product is. But hair strand test is your best bet. PM me if you want more help.

Baddison, right on sister! Right on.  Merci beaucoup!


----------



## balancegoals2009

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> Clear package VS foil packaging: ONE Henna Brand. This henna brand is Jamila created and packaged by Abid and Co.
> 
> The cellophane clear packaging is henna powder for hair. The latest boxes have the writting henna for hair written in black on the inside of the box which should be sealed with plastic so you know it is not tampered with.
> Yes this henna is not as great as some henna powders, I find it to be definetely a hair quality henna, meaning I would never use it for body art. It's okay.
> 
> The foil packaging, latest one has the writting in red that says premium quality JAMILA henna. This is the cream of the crop, best henna powder ever. This henna powder is used by professional henna artists and is true to the term BODY ART QUALITY. It is smooth, creamy, washes out well, and the freshest best henna leaves are chosen for this product. Color is really rich.
> This one also comes inside boxes with plastic wrap around it.
> 
> Balancegoals2009, be careful with the black henna product. Read the ingredients and see how pure it is. Do a hair strand test to be certain. It might have additives or PPD, please check. It depends on your level of how natural with henna and herbs you want to be. It might not work well because of the sift and because we cant tell how fresh this product is. But hair strand test is your best bet. PM me if you want more help.
> 
> Baddison, right on sister! Right on.  Merci beaucoup!


 
Hi *Khadija*

*I read the ingredients it stated henna plant , but they sttaed on line that in some courtry you dont have to put all ingredients.  I going to trash the rest and start over, I henna this past  weekend , my results was good my hair turn black with copper highlights, and soft. I going to order from your sight . One last question how often can I henna *


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Balance2009, Oh I did forget that I wanted to say something about how you wanted to henna every week. You don't have to do it so often, especially since herbal hair treatments can be drying. So every 2-4 weeks is okay but the average is done every 4-6 weeks, but the lesser time doesn't hurt. Just watch your budget, and see what your needs are, such as to possibly cover greys or not, do you want any color, things like that, etc....


----------



## Muse

january noir said:


> Hey Muse!
> 
> I found that applying henna (or indigo, cassia, etc.) goes on easier when the hair is damp, especially if you have some length, at least for me.
> Khadijah, owner of Henna Sooq also agrees.
> 
> The hair is easier to section, by using clips or your hands and makes the whole process less messy.
> 
> When I henna'ed on dry hair, the mix would slide off the hair too much.  With damp hair, the mix clings to the hair and goes on smoother.
> 
> I can now henna and indigo without any drips, splats or messes of any kind in my bathroom.  When I first started doing henna, I would cover my bathroom floor, sink, countertops, every inch of the bathroom because I heard it was so messy.    Not anymore!    No need.



Ahh, makes sense. LOL, I did get it all over my bathroom sink and a little on the walls. I'm gonna try it on damp hair this weekend to see which I prefer. Thanks!


----------



## Muse

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> What was the reasoning behind not applying onto damp hair for our hair type? What was the reasoning or experience in this situation.
> 
> There really is no real straightforward hair type even amongst black hair that is all the same either, so the reference would be a bit to general to me. Not all black hair types are even the same anyhow either.
> 
> I hope my statement makes sense. I'd say try it on damp hair for an easier application and compare to a dry application and do what works best for your hair type.
> 
> Sorry, it just REALLY bothers me a lot when people recommend ONE set way to do your hair or WHAT is supposed to be best for you, when we have to do WHAT WE WANT and know is best for us. We can use the general guidelines but they are not set in stone.
> 
> Just like the whole lemon juice thing. I mean, how many people would have turned away from henna a LONG time ago if they thought they HAD to use lemon juice. Thank goodness for alternatives, and for the open minds of people who figured out this realization of other options.



Hi Khadija,

I don't know why a lot of the sites say to apply to dry hair. I always assumed that it had something to do with the henna adhering better to the hair strands but now that I see a lot of women are applying to damp hair and getting great results I don't feel so stuck having to do it one way only. You are so right about the lemon juice, if I didn't do my research first I would've used it and possibly would've been turned off to using henna. Thanks for all the great info!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Muse, no problem! For sure everyone has their own opinion. Mine just happens to be open ended. I know I am not perfect, and I don't think one way is the best way. My life is about being balanced, and being moderate in everything you do. 

Much love to all. Have a blessed day!


----------



## vkb247

Muse said:


> Ahh, makes sense. LOL, I did get it all over my bathroom sink and a little on the walls. I'm gonna try it on damp hair this weekend to see which I prefer. Thanks!


 

I also apply to damp hair, I tried it once on dry hair and didn't like it as much. I use a more liquidy mix like yogurt, not a paste, and I apply it with the applicator/condiment bottle in my siggy. Zero mess! I wouldn't henna with out it.


----------



## Garner

Khadija, can marshmallow root powder or something else be added after dye release to assist with decreasing the drying effects of Henna?  I have used honey and it helped until last week.  (I did use somewhat less honey w/ 2 boxes of BAQ Jamila).  Thanks


----------



## kittenz

I have some henna that's been in my closet for at least a year.  I need to see what kind it is and if it's expired.  I planned on using it a while back but I got scared.  I think I'll try this weekend if the brand is approved by the ladies of LHCF. 

Question: What's the tea some ladies are using in the mix for?


----------



## kittenz

^^^I checked...it's Uttam.  Anyone use this brand?





This one?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Kittenz I'm not sure about that brand. But remember when its been mixed use the Fool Proof testing to see if any color came of the henna:


http://hennablogspot.com/fool-proof-testing-of-your-henna-paste/


----------



## kittenz

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> Kittenz I'm not sure about that brand. But remember when its been mixed use the Fool Proof testing to see if any color came of the henna:
> 
> 
> http://hennablogspot.com/fool-proof-testing-of-your-henna-paste/


Hadn't heard of that.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Welcome!

it's a little test I do because I also do henna body art so I have to make sure my henna paste is at top notch color.


----------



## LuyshuZ

Still reading through the first page.... Is Indigo sold at the Indian supermarkets also?


----------



## BSL2008

LuyshuZ said:


> Still reading through the first page.... Is Indigo sold at the Indian supermarkets also?


 

Yes, it is.


----------



## LuyshuZ

BSL2008 said:


> Yes, it is.



Thank you.


----------



## Platinum

kittenz said:


> ^^^I checked...it's Uttam. Anyone use this brand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one?


 
I've seen it but never tried it.


----------



## RoseGolden

Hey guys,

Does adding amla to a henna mix have any effect on the color the henna will produce? Does it cool or darken tones?


----------



## balancegoals2009

LuyshuZ said:


> Still reading through the first page.... Is Indigo sold at the Indian supermarkets also?


 
I check the indina store here and I could not find it in the store, unless it under another name. Sorry I could not help you


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

sometimes but it's a box marked as black henna, and the thing with that is that it is not 100% pure usually and haven't heard such great results with it. About 25% of the time it can be found, and maybe even in Arab markets.


----------



## BroadstreetBully

Guys, I haven't read through the entire old thread and I'm working on this one, but I have a question.

I was given Henna by a friend and I want to make sure it's BAQ. Now there isn't a brand name on it, it's in a bag. What I found a little odd was that it's a bag of the 'henna' and a separate packet of some red powder. I wonder what this is? Do I have to mix them together? I'm going to test this out on a section of hair but is it normal for BAQ Henna to come pre mixed like that?


----------



## january noir

redRiot said:


> Guys, I haven't read through the entire old thread and I'm working on this one, but I have a question.
> 
> I was given Henna by a friend and I want to make sure it's BAQ. Now there isn't a brand name on it, it's in a bag. What I found a little odd was that it's a bag of the 'henna' and a separate packet of some red powder. I wonder what this is? Do I have to mix them together? I'm going to test this out on a section of hair but is it normal for BAQ Henna to come pre mixed like that?



Not to my knowledge.  Did you ask her what the red powder is for?


----------



## BroadstreetBully

january noir said:


> Not to my knowledge.  Did you ask her what the red powder is for?



She told me it is for more color I think. She says they use this henna back home on their hair, so I do hope it's BAQ. I wonder if it's a spice or something to give an extra red boost. I got a little on my finger and boy did it stain bright red something serious.


----------



## skatergurljubulee

redRiot said:


> She told me it is for more color I think. She says they use this henna back home on their hair, so I do hope it's BAQ. I wonder if it's a spice or something to give an extra red boost. I got a little on my finger and boy did it stain bright red something serious.


 

With BAQ henna, you don't need anything else but the actual henna. If you're not sure, please do a strand test first. The last thing you need or want is to put henna on your head and for your hair to turn green or melt because it's a compound henna. 
I've heard of people spicing up their color, but usually they use natural ingredients like paprika and herbal tea (I use this on occasion). 
HTH!

It's late so please excuse any misspellings! heh.


----------



## fyb87

Muse said:


> Hey January Noir,
> 
> I was reading an older henna thread where you said Catherines instructions for applying henna to dry hair wasnt for our hair type and you recommended applying to pre-deep conditioned DAMP hair. I understand why you would want to apply to conditioned hair but why damp? Does it help prevent it from hardening making it even easier to rinse out?
> 
> Thanks!


 
That's weird.  I read Catherine's e-book and it said to use on freshly washed hair.  Maybe I missed it somewhere!


----------



## Muse

fyb87 said:


> That's weird.  I read Catherine's e-book and it said to use on freshly washed hair.  Maybe I missed it somewhere!



I always thought that meant freshly washed dry hair. In the pics the girl's hair is dry as the henna/cassia/indigo is being applied.


----------



## fyb87

Muse said:


> I always thought that meant freshly washed dry hair. In the pics the girl's hair is dry as the henna/cassia/indigo is being applied.


 
You are right.  It does say washed/dry hair.  I printed out two different things the Hennaforhair Ebook and Expressions with Henna-Coloring Hair Naturally.  It was the latter that stated to do on wash/wet hair.  Sorry!


----------



## january noir

LuyshuZ said:


> Still reading through the first page.... Is Indigo sold at the Indian supermarkets also?



I've only purchased indigo online from Henna Sooq or Mehadi.com.
Whenever I went to a store they didn't know what I was talking about!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Yeah it's odd how they don't always understand what the indigo is, but they don't specialize in natural hair care, so I am not really surprised.


As for the red powder. I am familiar with it. It is something they had said to add to the henna for more color, like usually when it came to body art though. I had some of this before and played around with it years ago.

For hair no don't use the red powder stuff. I don't even know exactly what it is still to this day.

But it sounds like this is from Sudan right? If so henna from Sudan is very good. The sift won't be great but the henna should be pretty good. So give it a shot and do your hair strand test just to be 100% certain 

Let us know how it comes out


----------



## BroadstreetBully

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> Yeah it's odd how they don't always understand what the indigo is, but they don't specialize in natural hair care, so I am not really surprised.
> 
> 
> As for the red powder. I am familiar with it. It is something they had said to add to the henna for more color, like usually when it came to body art though. I had some of this before and played around with it years ago.
> 
> For hair no don't use the red powder stuff. I don't even know exactly what it is still to this day.
> 
> *But it sounds like this is from Sudan right? If so henna from Sudan is very good.* The sift won't be great but the henna should be pretty good. So give it a shot and do your hair strand test just to be 100% certain
> 
> Let us know how it comes out



Thank you! She is Egyptian so it's possible that the henna could be from around that region. She placed it in a bag for me and threw the little red packet in there. I will be doing a strand test in a bit and if it works out I'll be back to update everyone on my first henna experience.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Welcome 

Egyptian henna is pretty good to. But I believe they mostly import it in from somewhere else, but they do LOTS of henna there.


----------



## Eisani

Khadija is right about the Sudanese henna (my quote function isn't working for some reason). My SO is from Northern Sudan and he kept telling me his sisters use it and its really good. His mom sent some over in preparation for a wedding and he gave me some. I used it last week for the first time and I liked it a lot. As far as the sift, I sifted it again myself before using and I was able to get it a bit finer. It took a while to wash out, but not nearly as long as the henna from Yemen! HTH!!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

It's be nice to get my hands on some Sundanese henna. The sift is an issue for me, but really glad to hear, Eisani, that it washed out better then yemeni  henna. I agree the yemeni can be a pain to wash out at times, especially when you are used to the smoother henna powders.


----------



## honeybadgirl

ok so i did the henna and then the indigo. i didnt get the results from the indigo like i expected. the hair darkened but it was far from that raven black hair i wanted!!  what can i do to make it black??
if i wanted to indigo again to try to get it darker/black, do i have to henna again too?


----------



## hurricane

*I got my first henna tattoo. I loved it. Sorry off subject. *


----------



## baddison

*pics???  *


----------



## jerseygurl

I hennaed for the first time today and I really like the results. Here are before and after

before:
http://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr209/nkeuche/SDC10040.jpg
after:
http://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr209/nkeuche/SDC10045.jpg

Sorry it's the best i can do. Can't seem to copy and paste like I usually do


----------



## Aggie

honeybadgirl said:


> ok so i did the henna and then the indigo. i didnt get the results from the indigo like i expected. the hair darkened but it was far from that raven black hair i wanted!!  what can i do to make it black??
> *if i wanted to indigo again to try to get it darker/black, do i have to henna again too*?


 
No you do not. The henna is already deposited on your strands so you can go ahead and apply indigo again if you wish.


----------



## Jetblackhair

honeybadgirl said:


> ok so i did the henna and then the indigo. i didnt get the results from the indigo like i expected. the hair darkened but it was far from that raven black hair i wanted!!  what can i do to make it black??
> if i wanted to indigo again to try to get it darker/black, do i have to henna again too?



Also, try adding a pinch of salt to your Indigo to help deepen the color.


----------



## Platinum

Any transitioners using Henna? Does it help make the transition easier?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

oh I've been busy. Missing everyone here. Let me know if I've missed anything


----------



## wheezy807

Platinum said:


> I noticed that the other Henna thread was getting really long. I hope you all don't mind if I start another.
> 
> What brand of Henna are you using? Where do you purchase it? *I'm using Jamila Brand. I purchased my first two boxes from a vendor that's no longer in business. I purchased my last two boxes from another member of LHCF. I'm still working on perfecting my henna mix.*
> 
> 
> Please feel free to share your tips and don't be afraid to ask questions. We're all here to help each other.
> 
> Here are a few links to some highly recommended vendors:
> 
> Henna For Hair
> Henna Sooq
> From Nature With Love
> 
> *A few helpful links:*
> 
> Frequently Asked Questions
> 
> Warnings
> 
> I hope this helps!
> 
> *Special thanks to Victorious!*


 I wonder why those links aren't working? I've never used henna before but i think i wanna give it a try after 3-4 failed attempts of black with my beloved color showers.erplexed


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Not sure, but I know the first 3 are working. 

Actually just double checked. 

If you look up top at the heading of the URL you will http twice. remove any excess http and stuff like that and it should work when you load it again


----------



## wheezy807

Sorry for the dumb question, but i dunno. So if i want to dye my hair black i should use the indigo henna? Or does this jamila henna come in different colors?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

For dyeing your hair black, you need to do a two step process such as this:
http://hennablogspot.com/how-to-use...ye-your-hair-reddish-to-brown-to-black-tones/


Yes you use henna first like jamila (henna dyes only red tones naturally) and then you would use indigo powder (which is not henna, but another plant) and then you would have black tones


----------



## Muse

jerseygurl said:


> I hennaed for the first time today and I really like the results. Here are before and after
> 
> before:
> http://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr209/nkeuche/SDC10040.jpg
> after:
> http://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr209/nkeuche/SDC10045.jpg
> 
> Sorry it's the best i can do. Can't seem to copy and paste like I usually do



That looks good! Which henna did you use?


----------



## honeybadgirl

Aggie said:


> No you do not. The henna is already deposited on your strands so you can go ahead and apply indigo again if you wish.


 
ok, great, thanks!!! 
also i did add salt the 1st time
i want black hair and like i said it got dark but its not black. i even separated a same section of hair in the front from the indigo process just to add some flair to my outcome. thats how i can see the difference in color but again, its not BLACK.
thanks again ladies!! i will try, try again


----------



## Angelicus

Hello everyone. 

I have tried at least 4 brands of henna, with Karishma Henna being the best I have ever used. It glides on my hair and leaves it very silky-- even after washing it out.

Unfortunately, yesterday, I used one of the other brands that I have used before-- Mumtaz. Although it's good, I will only being using Karishma from now on. I have become spoiled by the way it makes my hair feel. Mumtaz felt like coarse dirt on my hair, but the color is quite amazing.

I also did an indigo dye application immediately after rinsing out my henna (I do not detangle with conditioner, just slap the indigo. Of course, the result is beautiful, jet black hair.


----------



## jerseygurl

Muse said:


> That looks good! Which henna did you use?



Thanks Muse I used Dulhan Henna. This is 100% henna and it's BAQ. It started releasing color like 10 minutes after rinsing, I kid you not. I only added water and used a lot of conditioner after rinsing out the henna. I love it and will be using it until I find Jamila henna.







Here's another view:


----------



## hurricane

Platinum said:


> Any transitioners using Henna? Does it help make the transition easier?


________________________________________________________

*I'm thinking about using it to stretch my relaxers. I did this once. I used henna about 2 weeks before my relaxer and my new growth was "relaxed". I could have gone longer but I'm a slave to my beautician.If I don't keep a regular appointment, I have to be fitted in.*


----------



## Platinum

hurricane said:


> ________________________________________________________
> 
> *I'm thinking about using it to stretch my relaxers. I did this once. I used henna about 2 weeks before my relaxer and my new growth was "relaxed". I could have gone longer but I'm a slave to my beautician.If I don't keep a regular appointment, I have to be fitted in.*


 
Cool! I'm transitioning in braids. I plan to do this atleast a year so I'll Henna when I take breaks. I know that after 6 months, my hair becomes wild and out of control. I don't want to use anything like BTK because I want to get to know my natural texture.


----------



## Muse

Angelicus said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I have tried at least 4 brands of henna, with Karishma Henna being the best I have ever used. It glides on my hair and leaves it very silky-- even after washing it out.
> 
> Unfortunately, yesterday, I used one of the other brands that I have used before-- Mumtaz. Although it's good, I will only being using Karishma from now on. I have become spoiled by the way it makes my hair feel. Mumtaz felt like coarse dirt on my hair, but the color is quite amazing.
> 
> I also did an indigo dye application immediately after rinsing out my henna (I do not detangle with conditioner, just slap the indigo. Of course, the result is beautiful, jet black hair.



I can't wait until my Karishma henna comes in, it should be here this week. This past week I used BAQ Jamila and it was soooooo much better than the Jamila for hair that I had been using. I can see a difference in color and conditioning. My hair was very soft after conditioning and before putting any leave ins in. I can find Jamila for hair locally for $2 but I think it is well worth the extra $$$ to get the BAQ one. I'm guessing the hair one I was using was outdated as well. 
I can't wait to compare the BAQ Jamila to Karishma. I hope Karishma wins because it will be a lot cheaper than Jamila.


----------



## Muse

BTW, if any of you ladies are finding it hard to combat any dryness after henna try Qhemet leave ins. They work so well! I did a henna treatment this weekend, used shampoo to wash it out and only did a quick 5 minute DC in the shower after and the Qhemet leave ins have kept my hair soft and moisturized for days! I am a transitioning 4b with the dryest hair ever(well I use to-not any more). It's good stuff! I used the Burdock cream and the Honey & Olive Hydrating Balm to seal.

I also think it helped that I used BAQ Jamila instead of the hair quality one.


----------



## january noir

Muse said:


> BTW, if any of you ladies are finding it hard to combat any dryness after henna try Qhemet leave ins. They work so well! I did a henna treatment this weekend, used shampoo to wash it out and only did a quick 5 minute DC in the shower after and the Qhemet leave ins have kept my hair soft and moisturized for days! I am a transitioning 4b with the dryest hair ever(well I use to-not any more). It's good stuff! I used the Burdock cream and the Honey & Olive Hydrating Balm to seal.
> 
> I also think it helped that I used BAQ Jamila instead of the hair quality one.




It's best not to use shampoo to rinse out our henna.  It's super drying and you are washing out the coating on the hair strand.  All that work for nothing.

If you have a Trader Joe's near you, buy the Nourish Spa Moisturizing Conditioner.  It works wonderfully.  It's all natural and very, very inexpensive and moisturizes like an expensive product ($2.99).


----------



## Muse

january noir said:


> It's best not to use shampoo to rinse out our henna.  It's super drying and you are washing out the coating on the hair strand.  All that work for nothing.
> 
> If you have a Trader Joe's near you, buy the Nourish Spa Moisturizing Conditioner.  It works wonderfully.  It's all natural and very, very inexpensive and moisturizes like an expensive product ($2.99).



Hey JN, thanks for letting me know! I actually use TJ Nourish Spa conditioner to rinse henna normally but it takes sooooo long. I am not going to use shampoo anymore because I certainly don't want to wash away the progress especially after all the work it takes to get it in. Thanks again!

PS. How long after a henna treatment do you wait to shampoo?


----------



## january noir

Muse said:


> Hey JN, thanks for letting me know! I actually use TJ Nourish Spa conditioner to rinse henna normally but it takes sooooo long. I am not going to use shampoo anymore because I certainly don't want to wash away the progress especially after all the work it takes to get it in. Thanks again!
> 
> PS. How long after a henna treatment do you wait to shampoo?



You should allow 48 hours for the treatment to oxidize.  After that you can shampoo, but you really shouldn't need to unless you exercise and sweat on your scalp profusely.   Even then, condition wash using a product that is for color-treated hair.  It helps to maintain the vibrancy of your color deposit.


----------



## Muse

january noir said:


> You should allow 48 hours for the treatment to oxidize.  After that you can shampoo, but you really shouldn't need to unless you exercise and sweat on your scalp profusely.   Even then, condition wash using a product that is for color-treated hair.  It helps to maintain the vibrancy of your color deposit.



Awesome, thanks! I will go back to using conditioner to wash henna out. I want to make sure I'm getting the very best results. Now i can't wait for the weekend so I can henna again!!!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

I miss Trader Joe's ....  they have such amazing prices


----------



## kaykaybobay

hey all -

just wondering what could I add to my henna mix to get a more burgundy type color or a purplish type color?


----------



## LadyD

This is a distress call. 

I just CAN'T seem to get this right.  I have quite a bit of gray in the front of my hair.  The first henna I did a one step with henna and indigo.  It did not cover the gray.  The second henna I did a two step process with henna and then indigo.  The grey covered and about a week later the grays turned an brownish orange color.  I ordered Katam and tried again by mixing half katam and half henna, it STILL did not cover the gray.

Is there any hope?  Is there anyone else having trouble covering gray?  Can someone help?  I really don't want to go back to box dye because it is so drying to my hair and I always have breakage when I try to use it but I can't deal with the two tone look I have going on now.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

It sounds like your greys are really giving you a tough time, and you aren't the first person I have heard have trouble. It's usually the short tiny ones around the edges. But are they all of your greys?

Tell me more about your indigo and henna mix? What henna were you using? Did you use at least 60% indigo to 40% henna? Did you try adding any amla to your recipe to darken further?

Maybe we can figure something out.


----------



## LadyD

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> It sounds like your greys are really giving you a tough time, and you aren't the first person I have heard have trouble. It's usually the short tiny ones around the edges. But are they all of your greys?
> 
> Tell me more about your indigo and henna mix? What henna were you using? Did you use at least 60% indigo to 40% henna? Did you try adding any amla to your recipe to darken further?
> 
> Maybe we can figure something out.


 
Thanks for helping.

It's the short ones in the front but I also have long stands throughout the front and crown.

I use Nupur Henna.  I used 2 parts Indigo to 1 part Henna.  I also added amla to it.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

hhmmmm how about a touch of salt to your indigo part of the recipe? That might help it stick better. Make sure the coverage is really good and thick. Some times some greys are just really stubborn. I still know some people toughing it out, and battling their greys. Sometimes the indigo doesn't stick as well when the strands change (grey hairs change from our regular hair). and they don't always grasp color as well. But don't give up. We can dry again. Do you think another henna might help better? It sounds like the Nupur is working well though


----------



## LadyD

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> hhmmmm how about a touch of salt to your indigo part of the recipe? That might help it stick better. Make sure the coverage is really good and thick. Some times some greys are just really stubborn. I still know some people toughing it out, and battling their greys. Sometimes the indigo doesn't stick as well when the strands change (grey hairs change from our regular hair). and they don't always grasp color as well. But don't give up. We can dry again. Do you think another henna might help better? It sounds like the Nupur is working well though


 
I did add salt to my indigo.  So are you saying use the henna and katam and then do indigo?  Or leave the katam out?
Thanks


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

The katam can be used if you want reddish brown tones.

But usually you can use either katam or indigo. I don't usually hear of others using both at the same time. But it might be an interesting combination. Not sure how effective it would be.

Are you doing a one step process or two step? If you do a two step, with the indigo, you may get better results.


----------



## LadyD

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> The katam can be used if you want reddish brown tones.
> 
> But usually you can use either katam or indigo. I don't usually hear of others using both at the same time. But it might be an interesting combination. Not sure how effective it would be.
> 
> Are you doing a one step process or two step? If you do a two step, with the indigo, you may get better results.


 
I will do a two step.  I tried it before and it didn't work.  I will try a different henna this time and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## january noir

LadyD2u said:


> I will do a two step.  I tried it before and it didn't work.  I will try a different henna this time and see if it makes a difference.




How long are you leaving the henna on your hair?  
When I do my 2-step process, I leave my henna on for at least 3-4 hours; with 4-5 hours max.  Some people keep it in overnight, but I've never had to.


----------



## LadyD

january noir said:


> How long are you leaving the henna on your hair?
> When I do my 2-step process, I leave my henna on for at least 3-4 hours; with 4-5 hours max. Some people keep it in overnight, but I've never had to.


 
I left the henna on for 2 hours.


----------



## january noir

LadyD2u said:


> I left the henna on for 2 hours.



Leave the henna on longer; try doubling the time to 4 or 5 hours. Leave your indigo on for 3 hours.

Doing a henna and indigo takes the better part of a day if you want to be sure and cover the grays especially if you have resistant grays.


----------



## LadyD

Thanks so much.  I'm going to do it tomorrow and I'll be sure to leave it on longer.


----------



## joytimes10

I'm officially in the henna "club".  After reading this thread completely, I can see the things I did wrong.  

1.  I mixed my Karishma with pure filtered water on Wed. night planning to henna on Thursday night. I didn't have a chance to use it until Sunday.  I know now that I should have frozen the concoction on Thursday.

2.  I did not leave the henna on my hair long enough.  I left it on for about 2 hours (45 min w/ heat under a hooded dryer

So, my results are wonderful in terms of added strength of my strands.  I rinsed out the henna w/ VO5 Strawberry Moisture Milks condish.  It came out very easily.  I then DC w/ AO HSR and WC mixed w/ EVOO and coconut oil w/ heat.  I added too much oil to my mix so I had to do a quick rinse w/ some Giovanni tea tree poo (mistake #3). I then saturated my hair w/ Hairveda 24/7, did a quick cold rinse, leaving in most of the 24/7, squeezed out the excess moisture and air dried in a pony.  I sealed my ends w/coconut oil and shea butter also. 

Two, days later, today I'm loving how strong my hair feels. My hair isn't dry either.  It's soft and moisturized.  I took down my bun last night and comb though my hair throughly.  I lost maybe 10 strands.  That is huge for me.  I usually shed/break 50 hair/day. I'm not so pleased with the color deposit.  My grays are a cooper color. I want more auburn/burgundy.  So I will henna again in 2 weeks to improve on the color.  Any ideas for achieving a deeper redish tinge, for those of you who use Karishma?  TIA


----------



## january noir

LadyD2u said:


> Thanks so much.  I'm going to do it tomorrow and I'll be sure to leave it on longer.



Good luck!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

joytimes10 said:


> Any ideas for achieving a deeper redish tinge, for those of you who use Karishma?  TIA



I believe the longer you leave it on the more color gets deposited into the hair strand. So If I were you I would try sleeping with the mixture in my hair overnight then rinsing in the morning.


----------



## Charz

Hey,

This thread is so long! Can someone tell me how to achieve a more brown color in regards to henna?

Thank you


----------



## DecemberBaby

I don't use Karishma, but I use Jamila, mixed with paprika, on me and my daughters hair.  We both have a deep burgundy color.  It's very pretty in the sunlight!


----------



## Muse

joytimes10 said:


> I'm officially in the henna "club".  After reading this thread completely, I can see the things I did wrong.
> 
> 1.  I mixed my Karishma with pure filtered water on Wed. night planning to henna on Thursday night. I didn't have a chance to use it until Sunday.  I know now that I should have frozen the concoction on Thursday.
> 
> 2.  I did not leave the henna on my hair long enough.  I left it on for about 2 hours (45 min w/ heat under a hooded dryer
> 
> So, my results are wonderful in terms of added strength of my strands.  I rinsed out the henna w/ VO5 Strawberry Moisture Milks condish.  It came out very easily.  I then DC w/ AO HSR and WC mixed w/ EVOO and coconut oil w/ heat.  I added too much oil to my mix so I had to do a quick rinse w/ some Giovanni tea tree poo (mistake #3). I then saturated my hair w/ Hairveda 24/7, did a quick cold rinse, leaving in most of the 24/7, squeezed out the excess moisture and air dried in a pony.  I sealed my ends w/coconut oil and shea butter also.
> 
> Two, days later, today I'm loving how strong my hair feels. My hair isn't dry either.  It's soft and moisturized.  I took down my bun last night and comb though my hair throughly.  I lost maybe 10 strands.  That is huge for me.  I usually shed/break 50 hair/day. I'm not so pleased with the color deposit.  My grays are a cooper color. I want more auburn/burgundy.  So I will henna again in 2 weeks to improve on the color.  Any ideas for achieving a deeper redish tinge, for those of you who use Karishma?  TIA



I love Karishma! I will be using this over Jamila now. I got a nice dark burgundy color from it, not orange at all. I just mix water with mine so that I don't inhibit dye uptake on the hair. Also the more you use it the darker and richer the color will become. You will probably get the darker color in another treatment or two.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

To get more brown tones from your henna, add amla powder or indigo to your recipe.


----------



## dcprdiva

vkb247 said:


> I just got my first order of henna! I ordered 20 boxes of Jamila and 1 kg of Rajasthan henna in 100g packs. I also got a sample of Yemen and Henna for African hair. I am definitely going to do it once a week for awhile.
> 
> I am hoping it will take me from this  to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :woohoo:
> :woohoo2:


 

I haven't gone thru this entire thread yet but do you have an update on your weekly henna?


----------



## vkb247

I used henna 3 times in 8 days and had no dryness and I got a great burgundy color using Jamila BAQ henna. Than I got really busy and started braiding my hair so I just did my fourth henna. 

My hair felt great after this application. I don't know if it because of the henna building up or because I mixed it a little differently. The first 3 times I mixed room temp. water with ACV, mixed my henna and ltt it sit for a few hours, froze it, defrosted and applied.
This time I mixed with only room temperature water, applied after a few hours of sitting, and slept with it in overnight. I also used Rajasthani henna this time.

My hair definitely felt bigger after this last application. I want to henna again but I just got my hair flat twisted into an updo that I am going to try to keep for atleast 2 weeks.


----------



## vkb247

There is nothing wrong with shampooing after applying henna. It won't make the henna come off and for some people pooing after henna is the best way to get rid of the drying residue that is left over.


----------



## baddison

vkb247 said:


> There is nothing wrong with shampooing after applying henna. It won't make the henna come off and for some people pooing after henna is the best way to get rid of the drying residue that is left over.


 

YUP!!  Here! Here!  I do one pass of shampoo with my C.O.N. ultra moisturizing (discontinued green label...) right after I rinse my henna.  My hair is soo moist, its simply amazing.  The more I do it, the more I love henna'ing... :heart2:


----------



## sweetnlow06

Bought Nupur Henna about a week or two ago, just now able to try it. Will sleep in it and see how it works for me. I was using Dulhan from my local Indian store, but after the good reviews on Nupur, I decided to try it out since they also sold this brand. When I first started using Henna I bought from Hennaforhair.com, so it was nice to know the local store sold BAQ henna. I am relaxed w/ some grey hair in there so I will be doing Indigo right after.


----------



## baddison

Please come back & let us know your results.  NUPUR Henna is da bomb-diggety!! 

:heart2:


----------



## Pandora1975

SatRa said:


> I don't use Karishma, but I use Jamila, mixed with paprika, on me and my daughters hair.  We both have a deep burgundy color.  It's very pretty in the sunlight!




How much paprika?


----------



## sweetnlow06

Found my new henna love w/ Nupur Henna. Loved it! The consistency was very smooth, unlike the previous kinds I have used. It was easy to rinse out and my hair came out soft. I added a little conditioner and a little of the Ojon restorative hair treatment. I also used Indigo afterwards. I still have quite a few boxes of Dulhan that I will use if I am unable to get Nupur.


----------



## baddison

sweetnlow06 said:


> Found my new henna love w/ Nupur Henna. *Loved it!* The consistency was very smooth, unlike the previous kinds I have used. It was easy to rinse out and my hair came out soft. I added a little conditioner and a little of the Ojon restorative hair treatment. I also used Indigo afterwards. I still have quite a few boxes of Dulhan that I will use if I am unable to get Nupur.


 
This is what I've been been saying..LOL!!  NUPUR HENNA is the best henna on the planet...

I have purchased some RESHMA, and its good too...but NUPUR is my   :heart2:


----------



## sweetnlow06

baddison said:


> This is what I've been been saying..LOL!! NUPUR HENNA is the best henna on the planet...
> 
> I have purchased some RESHMA, and its good too...but NUPUR is my  :heart2:


 

Thanks for the reviews!!! I love when I find a product that works. Would not have known about a lot of them if I had not found this site. Gotta love LHCF!!


----------



## HealthyHair2007

Do yall think it would be cheeszy to ask my doctor to bring me some henna back when she goes home to India? I really want to ask her.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

No way, HealthyHair2007, not crazy at all! Do it


----------



## deusa80

Ok, this is a really long(and informative) thread and I read through most of it. Seems like most people here are using henna but I'm thinking of trying Cassia Obovata and saw some $1 samples from mehandi.com...has anyone ever used these? Is Cassia Obovata just as easy to find as henna?
I don't wanna try the henna because I don't want to add any color to my hair at the moment(though it's not guaranteed that I'll get color with henna right..?). Anyway,  I just want it more for the conditioning effects and making my hair thicker...


----------



## fyb87

deusa80 said:


> Ok, this is a really long(and informative) thread and I read through most of it. Seems like most people here are using henna but I'm thinking of trying Cassia Obovata and saw some $1 samples from mehandi.com...has anyone ever used these? Is Cassia Obovata just as easy to find as henna?
> I don't wanna try the henna because I don't want to add any color to my hair at the moment(though it's not guaranteed that I'll get color with henna right..?). Anyway, I just want it more for the conditioning effects and making my hair thicker...


 
I liked Cassia.  Only used it once then started doing Henna 100g and Cassia 220g Treatments.  I absolutely love it and will continue to do them.  So far it's been once or twice a month.  Covers the 10 or so grays I have wondefully too I might add!!


----------



## cookie1

I've been lurking in the Henna threads to learn what I need to know so that I can give it a try.  PrettyfaceANB has helped me out alot.  I've ordered my first batch of Henna (Karishma) and other Ayurveda (rinse) products.  I'm going to see how my color turn out with just using the Henna before I decide if I'll actually use Indigo (which I ordered).  

*Question:* I've ordered Cassia and would like to know if I can use it after the Henna, for the shine, and if so, how do I incorporate it into the Henna?


----------



## Aggie

Sorry but I just had to take those braids down. Even with the hairline redone, I realized that it they would still look crappy so I took them out last night, henna'ed my hair and slept with it in my hair all night. I cowashed the henna out this morning with Suave Humectant and Porosity Control Conditioner. I then deep conditioned with Joico Color Endure and Jason Naturals Jojoba Conditioner to protect my henna color. I will keep the DC in all day so I can get the suppleness back in my hair.

ETA:  I made my henna without adding conditioner this time and realized something - the henna washed out a whole lot easier this time then when I used the gloss. I still like the gloss mind you, but the easy removal has somewhat altered how I will be hennaing my hair moving forward. When I want to use a henna cowash mixed with other powders and lots of conditioner, I will make it a gloss then for conditioning only and not necessarily for color deposit.


----------



## cookie1

After reading 4 pages of post here are my Henna (Karishma) questions:
1. Is it recommended not to use lemon juice?  If small amounts is okay, what do you suggest?
2. Should I be mixing the henna w/ tea?  If yes, do I make it like I would drink it (a cup) and pour it in?
3. Do I have to let the Henna sit overnight (I want the color)?
4. How long do I let it sit on my head?  Do I have to use Saran wrap?  Can I use a plastic cap? 
5. Should I use heat? 
6. Should I clarify first?  Do I wash it out with Poo or Con?


----------



## Aggie

I'll answer the ones I know about from my own experiences...



cookie1 said:


> After reading 4 pages of post here are my Henna (Karishma) questions:
> 
> *1. Is it recommended not to use lemon juice? If small amounts is okay, what do you suggest?*
> African Americans have naturally dry air and it is recommended to hold the lemon juice but if you are anxious for the color to release quickly add just a little bit of it to your henna mix. (personally, I do not add lemon juice because of an extremely drying experience I've had with it. I even had breakage so for me, this is a . My hair is wayy too fine for this anyway.
> 
> *2. Should I be mixing the henna w/ tea?* I
> f yes, do I make it like I would drink it (a cup) and pour it in? You may or may not mix with tea but if you do, it should have the consistency of a yogurt-like paste. I do not use tea but many ladies do. I am uncertain of the actual benefits of adding tea to henna.
> 
> *3. Do I have to let the Henna sit overnight (I want the color)?*
> There are differnet ways you can do this. For example, I just henna'ed my hair last night. What I did was made the henna, allowed it to sit for only about an hour applied it to my hair and slept in it overnight. The color released while it was in my hair and I washed it out this morning to save a whole lotta time.
> 
> *4. How long do I let it sit on my head? Do I have to use Saran wrap? Can I use a plastic cap?*
> I feel that if you do not wrap it tight enough, air gets to it and it starts to dry up and this would make it harder to wash out, hence breakage might result. So what I do is wrap my hair first, then put a plastic cap over it to secure it better. Now in refernece to how long you let it sit: You can also let the color release a few more hours (6-10 hours) to overnight and apply the henna the next morning and let it sit on your hair for about 2-4 hours, cowash and DC as usual.
> 
> *5. Should I use heat?*
> You can use heat if you like but this is not absolutely necessary for the color to deposit into your hair. I do it if I don't have too much time on my hand and I want quick results, however, I found a way around that by sleeping with it in my hair now.
> 
> *6. Should I clarify first? Do I wash it out with Poo or Con?*
> In order for the henna to deposit color really well, it is recommended to clarify the hair first just in case there is some product buildup on the cuticle. I would recommend deep conditioning since henna is pretty drying, although you'd need to DC again afterwards as well to restore the suppleness of your hair.


 
Hope this helps a little bit and that others would chime in with their experinces as well.


----------



## cookie1

vkb247 said:


> *They say freezing henna can help make the dye more intense. My pre freezing color release was the same as post freezing but freezing the henna definitely made it less clumpy.*


 

So did you freeze it right after mixing it?  How long did you freeze it and how lond did you let it thaw?  How long did you let it sit on your hair?


----------



## cookie1

Angelicus said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I have tried at least 4 brands of henna, with Karishma Henna being the best I have ever used. It glides on my hair and leaves it very silky-- even after washing it out.


 

Please share your recipe for Karishma.

*Also Ladies,
As for conditioners to use after I henna, should I look for the ones for color treated hair?*


----------



## cookie1

BUMPING...


----------



## vkb247

cookie1 said:


> After reading 4 pages of post here are my Henna (Karishma) questions:
> 1. Is it recommended not to use lemon juice? If small amounts is okay, what do you suggest?
> *You don't have to use an acid to develop and an acid will make your hair dry (or more dry than it would have been without). My hair loves ACV so I used that in my first 3 hennas and had good results.*
> 
> 2. Should I be mixing the henna w/ tea? If yes, do I make it like I would drink it (a cup) and pour it in?
> *You can if you want. Some ladies have been using tea rinses to reduce hair loss (I think) so it can probably do double duty this way.*
> 
> 3. Do I have to let the Henna sit overnight (I want the color)?
> *Longer = More intense color but you can get some color in just an hour*
> 
> 4. How long do I let it sit on my head? Do I have to use Saran wrap? Can I use a plastic cap?
> *I use a plastic cap, paper towel (twisted and put around the edges), a trash bag (tied like a scarf), more paper towel, sometimes another plastic cap, and then a wave cap, bonnet, or knitted cap in that order to keep it all in one place. I keep it in about 4 hours.*
> 5. Should I use heat?
> *It seems like heat would kill the henna but I really don't know.*
> 
> 6. Should I clarify first? Do I wash it out with Poo or Con?
> *I think that if you clarify first you will end up with super dry hair. I cowash first after learning that Curly Nikki does hers this way and she cowashes with a conditioner that has cones and still gets great results.*


 


cookie1 said:


> So did you freeze it right after mixing it? How long did you freeze it and how lond did you let it thaw? How long did you let it sit on your hair?
> *I mixed with room temperature water and a little ACV. Let is sit for a couple of hours (the color developed in this short amount of time), then I put it in the freezer overnight and took it out to defrost when I woke up in the morning. It shouldn't take that long to freeze I just left it that long because of when I mixed it. It takes a couple of hours for it to defrost but I have made it defrost faster by placing my container in another container filled with hot water.*


 


Aggie said:


> ETA: I made my henna without adding conditioner this time and realized something - the henna washed out a whole lot easier this time then when I used the gloss.


 
That's really interesting. I never would have thought that condititioner made it harder to rinse out.



deusa80 said:


> Ok, this is a really long(and informative) thread and I read through most of it. Seems like most people here are using henna but I'm thinking of trying Cassia Obovata and saw some $1 samples from mehandi.com...has anyone ever used these? Is Cassia Obovata just as easy to find as henna?
> I don't wanna try the henna because I don't want to add any color to my hair at the moment(though it's not guaranteed that I'll get color with henna right..?). Anyway, I just want it more for the conditioning effects and making my hair thicker...


 
I have used cassia before and it did give me great curls right after doing it but its effects are only temporary. Because it is only temporary it can't thicken hair like henna. If your hair is naturally dark than henna won't give you much color.


----------



## Aggie

vkb247 said:


> That's really interesting. I never would have thought that condititioner made it harder to rinse out.


 

Remember now, this was MY experience but it may not be the same for everyone. It was not hard to rinse out, it simply took longer to do so with conditioner in it. I did post my responses to Cookie1's questions according to my own experiences with henna, not anyone else's. I believe that Cookie1 can get a lot of advice from us but in the end, her hair may not respond well to any of them. She will have to by trial and error, use different methods to see which one is best suited for HER hair. She is of course, doing the right thing by seeking advice from many of the veteran henna users on this board. In a lot of cases, no 2 cases are exactly the same because of the many hair textures, strengths, length, health, thickness, natural, chemically enhanced, etc.

ETA: By the way, I would always clarify my hair about 2-3 days before using henna on my hair just like I do before a relaxer. Heat never stopped or altered the results of my henna color depositing on my hair. In fact, it deposited a lot faster. But now I sleep with henna on my hair to save on a lot of day hours. Ayurveda hair care to me, is not an exact science. You have to play with a bit to see what your hair can and cannot handle.

*If you have to do patch tests Cookie1 to make sure, then do that. You can learn what your hair needs that way before going all the way.*


----------



## Platinum

Henna'ing with Nupur right now. I usually use Jamila but I wanted to try this one. I plan to continue using henna to help me transition.


----------



## ceebee3

I used the Henna and Indigo from Mehandi a few weeks ago and I love the results.

I mixed my henna with water and let it sit for 12 hours before applying to my slightly damp hair.  I rinsed with conditioner and applied the indigo for an hour.

The color and the shine is incredible, not to mention the strength.  I noticed right away that my hair felt thicker.

I will be sticking to this routine to keep my hair jet black, shiny, and strong.

Thanks to you all.


----------



## deusa80

vkb247 said:


> That's really interesting. I never would have thought that condititioner made it harder to rinse out.
> 
> 
> 
> I have used cassia before and it did give me great curls right after doing it but its effects are only temporary. Because it is only temporary it can't thicken hair like henna. If your hair is naturally dark than henna won't give you much color.


 

Thanks. My hair is naturally dark but I have natural light brown highlights that I like...would the henna change the color of those?
Is the henna color permanent?


----------



## ladylibra

So, I am probably the only one who adds a ton of lemon juice to mix henna with...  I also add cinnamon, and right before I put the henna on my hair I mix honey in to help combat dryness.

Can't wait for next week, when I defrost my henna and do another application!


----------



## Aggie

I can't wait to henna my hair again this weekend. I will be doing it without conditioner again but I will be adding some oils to it. I think I will do one weekly until I put in my extension braids around the middle of next month.


----------



## Aggie

deusa80 said:


> Thanks. My hair is naturally dark but I have natural light brown highlights that I like...would the henna change the color of those?
> Is the henna color permanent?


 
Yes the highlights color would be enhanced with the henna and as far as it being permanent, I'd say it washes out over time but not quickly at all. It really stays on very long but in my experience, it does wash off after quite a few months. That is why I redo it every 4-6 weeks. I haven't had permanent results with it and that is why I'm increasing the frequency of using it (every 2-3 weeks) seeing that it's natural and won't really harm my hair. It is afterall a conditioner and strengthener as well.


----------



## charmtreese

Question:  Can you henna one week and then Indigo a week later with good results?

I've read through this entire thread, and I'm very excited! This weeked will be my first henna application!!! Yayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bun Mistress

I know this has probably been asked before or at least brought up in the forum but here is my henna issue.  It really dries out and tangles my hair for weeks.  I henna overnight and then rinse, rinse, rinse, half a bottle of Conditioner, then shampoo, more conditioner, and then DC.  And my hair a tangled HAM for weeks later.  I did have a successful Cassia pre-poo with tons of oil/conditioner one time (and that was just ok).   The worst part is now I have breakage so I had to use protein on my ends to stop this!  I think this stuff just doesn't work for me.  Which is a same.  I don't even want to tray it again.  I'm going to have to stick with protein treatments I guess.  Anyone have any suggestions or should I just throw in the towel??  Whoever has the best answer can have my 5 boxes of Jamila BAQ henna (new crop).


----------



## vkb247

^^^^^  What are you mixing your henna with? What is your henna process?


----------



## vkb247

deusa80 said:


> Thanks. My hair is naturally dark but I have natural light brown highlights that I like...would the henna change the color of those?
> Is the henna color permanent?


 
No problem! Everything I have read says henna is permanent and very hard to remove if you don't want the red color anymore. It will definitely change the color of your highlights.


----------



## Bun Mistress

vkb247 said:


> ^^^^^  What are you mixing your henna with? What is your henna process?



Last time henna, green tea, glycerin (replaced honey) overnight.  Then I did what I stated before.  I have washed my hair three times since then and it is still straw like and tangled.


----------



## vkb247

I would try to change your mix if it isn't working for you. Maybe just try water and then add one thing at a time. I don't know how much liquid you are adding to your mix but try adding more water than normal. When I mix up my henna I notice that it can soak up a lot of water so I have a theory that not mixing henna with enough will make it dry water from the hair instead.

It is hard for me to give more suggestions without knowing how you henna. Do you wash/cowash before you henna? Do you wash or cowash right after and what do you use to that?

You said you have washed three times and your hair is still tangly? Stop washing! Especially if you are doing it with poo. Try dcing your hair or just cover it in conditioner and wear a shower cap for a little while to let it soften up and take it from there.


----------



## hurricane

Kiffany said:


> Last time henna, green tea, glycerin (replaced honey) overnight. Then I did what I stated before. I have washed my hair three times since then and it is still straw like and tangled.


______________________________________________________________

*Idunnoerplexed. Did your hair stay moist over night or did the henna dry in your hair?erplexed What was your hair like before you hennaed? Did you pre-poo? I'm curious. I think that it is more to your hair story.*


----------



## Bun Mistress

Ok I'll start from the begin.  This was my 3rd henna since Feb.  I always (except once) clarify wash then apply, for a few hours to overnight, rinse, con, shampoo, DC, twist.  First time with lemon juice and water.  I got a nice color but had the same problem very tangle took at least a month to go away.  I did it again in March with water and Cassia and had a similar problem that went away in a few weeks.  The gloss I did in June was not that bad applied on dry hair as a pre-poo, but I really didn't see any great results.  This past henna was two weeks ago.  Same process used green tea this time and same problem.  I wash twice a week to today was my three wash since then.  I usual don't poo but I did last week because I though maybe there is some henna residue left.  That didn't seem to help.  I think I got the break because of the tangles, and the tangles are definitely worse since the henna treatment.  I think I'm just going to stick with protein.   I'm just not getting this awesome conditioning and it is making my hair worse.


----------



## vkb247

I usually don't poo either so I cowash before I henna and I only use conditioner to wash it out. Maybe all that pooing is causing the problem.


----------



## hurricane

Kiffany said:


> Ok I'll start from the begin. This was my 3rd henna since Feb. I always (except once) clarify wash then apply, for a few hours to overnight, rinse, con, shampoo, DC, twist. First time with lemon juice and water. I got a nice color but had the same problem very tangle took at least a month to go away. I did it again in March with water and Cassia and had a similar problem that went away in a few weeks. The gloss I did in June was not that bad applied on dry hair as a pre-poo, but I really didn't see any great results. This past henna was two weeks ago. Same process used green tea this time and same problem. I wash twice a week to today was my three wash since then. I usual don't poo but I did last week because I though maybe there is some henna residue left. That didn't seem to help. I think I got the break because of the tangles, and the tangles are definitely worse since the henna treatment. I think I'm just going to stick with protein. I'm just not getting this awesome conditioning and it is making my hair worse.


_____________________________________________________________

*Hmmm. Sorry to hear this. If you would like to try this again, I would suggest this. Make a tea out of methi ( fenugreek), brahmi, and hibiscus these are moisturizing powders. Use the strain tea and mix it with your henna. Honey is good and some coconut oil. *

*If someone else has another moisturizing recipe please post.*


----------



## Aggie

charmtreese said:


> Question: *Can you henna one week and then Indigo a week later with good results?*
> 
> I've read through this entire thread, and I'm very excited! This weeked will be my first henna application!!! Yayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Yes you can Charmtreese. As long as henna has been deposited on the hair, you can indigo afterwards, whether immediately or a week even 2 later.


----------



## Aggie

vkb247 said:


> No problem! Everything I have read says henna is permanent and very hard to remove if you don't want the red color anymore. It will definitely change the color of your highlights.


 
In my experience it isn't. I know this because of my gray strands. They do not stay copper, Eventually it washes off over a few months and the entire gray strand is evidnet and is no longer copper if I don't reapply henna on a regular basis. Maybe it's just my gray strands that doesn't keep the henna color in over time, I dunno. They are what I have been using as a mark on how long the coloring lasts.


----------



## Bun Mistress

hurricane said:


> ______________________________________________________________
> 
> *Idunnoerplexed. Did your hair stay moist over night or did the henna dry in your hair?erplexed What was your hair like before you hennaed? Did you pre-poo? I'm curious. I think that it is more to your hair story.*



My hair never dired out overnight, I always pre-poo'ed and my hair really was better before I henna'ed.  Which is why I'm asking myself why am I mkaing my hair worse?  I transtioning now but before I wasn't so I don't think that was it either.  I don't use cones anymore (or rarely).  I have not idea what the problem is.


----------



## halocj

Can somebody please tell me where to get indigo from?is this also a product frm India or is it any indigo brand. I got very confused when I seen mood indigo n the BS it was very blue. I don't wanta mess up my 1st henna. Thanks n advance


----------



## charmtreese

Aggie said:


> Yes you can Charmtreese. As long as henna has been deposited on the hair, you can indigo afterwards, whether immediately or a week even 2 later.



Thanks, that's good to know.  I was able to find Karishma henna at my local Indian store, however I didnt have as much luck with the indigo. I may have to order this.  

Where is a good online store to get indigo from?


----------



## Jetblackhair

I usually order my indigo online from:

*www.mehndiskinart.com* or *www.hennaforhair.com*

You can also order from *www.hennasooq.com* or *www.ruchita.mybisi.com*
 
Check the LHCF discount thread before ordering.


----------



## MsEllie

I think this Saturday will be my forth time using henna. My mix is.

1 tbs lemon juice
Water 
Jamila Henna
2 tbs coconut oil

I let that stew over night for color release then I put it on my hair (just cowashed) - didn't like the feel on dry hair.  I leave it on for about 5 hours

Then I Indigo and leave that on for at least 3 hours. I am using this for strength, thickness and to hide the gray hairs I have..

One day I'm going to get brave and leave the Indigo alone and try for the burgundy color... not just yet though. 

My hair has never been dry after using henna.  I love it. Its a staple in my hair regimen.


----------



## charmtreese

Ive mixed my henna and Im gonna put it in my hair later tonight and sleep with it on.  However I wanted to know do you keep it sitting out on the counter or put it in the refrigerator until Im ready for it?


----------



## Platinum

charmtreese said:


> Ive mixed my henna and Im gonna put it in my hair later tonight and sleep with it on. However I wanted to know do you keep it sitting out on the counter or put it in the refrigerator until Im ready for it?


 
It will be okay if you leave it on out on the counter.


----------



## charmtreese

Platinum said:


> It will be okay if you leave it on out on the counter.



Okay thanks!!!...Let me go get it out of the frig!


----------



## charmtreese

My first henna experience turned out Great!!!! My hair is so soft, shiny and strong, even my NG got smoother.  I used Karishma Herbal Blend and I’m so happy I did.  

This is what I did:

1)	I mixed the Henna with a lot of water. The consistency was a little runnier than yogurt.    I let the mixture sit for about 2 hours (Next time I will let it sit longer, but I was too excited to wait)
2)	I washed my hair (once with JASON dandruff shampoo and once with lavender WEN), towel bloated it and then oiled my hair and scalp (with Black & Bossie Natural Hair and Scalp oil).
3)	I applied the henna one section at a time with my gloved hands. – I was a little nervous at this point because I thought that the henna might dry my hair out because of the way the wet henna made my hair feel (kinda rough).  However, I pushed forward.  The directions on the package instruct you to comb the henna through, but I decided against this and just smoothed it through my hair instead.
4)	I let the henna stay on for 5 hours
5)	I rinsed for a few minutes, then washed out (with  Lavender WEN). – When I was rinsing it out I noticed that my hair was a lot smoother and silkier feeling.  I couldn’t believe how my hair felt.  It felt so good for one second I contemplated not DC.  
6)	I DC overnight (with Lavender WEN and Jessicurl Weekly Deep Conditioning Treatment). – After I rinsed out my DC my hair still felt amazing.  I then put in my leave-ins and commenced to rollersetting.  My hair dried with a gorgeous shine and it feels awesome. 

I am so surprised at my results. Normally my hair is an oddball and things that work for most on this board don’t really work for me!  But in this case, I am soooo on the henna bandwangon!  I plan to henna every two weeks for here on out!


----------



## Aggie

halocj said:


> Can somebody please tell me where to get indigo from?is this also a product frm India or is it any indigo brand. I got very confused when I seen mood indigo n the BS it was very blue. I don't wanta mess up my 1st henna. Thanks n advance


 


charmtreese said:


> Thanks, that's good to know. I was able to find Karishma henna at my local Indian store, however I didnt have as much luck with the indigo. I may have to order this.
> 
> Where is a good online store to get indigo from?


 
I order mine from www.mehndiskinart.com. I usually order them wholesale because it's much cheaper to that way along with a few other items. We get a 5% discount there now as LHCF members I think.


----------



## Aggie

charmtreese said:


> My first henna experience turned out Great!!!! My hair is so soft, shiny and strong, even my NG got smoother. I used Karishma Herbal Blend and I’m so happy I did.
> 
> This is what I did:
> 
> 1)    I mixed the Henna with a lot of water. The consistency was a little runnier than yogurt. I let the mixture sit for about 2 hours (Next time I will let it sit longer, but I was too excited to wait)
> 2)    I washed my hair (once with JASON dandruff shampoo and once with lavender WEN), towel bloated it and then oiled my hair and scalp (with Black & Bossie Natural Hair and Scalp oil).
> 3)    I applied the henna one section at a time with my gloved hands. – I was a little nervous at this point because I thought that the henna might dry my hair out because of the way the wet henna made my hair feel (kinda rough). However, I pushed forward. The directions on the package instruct you to comb the henna through, but I decided against this and just smoothed it through my hair instead.
> 4)    I let the henna stay on for 5 hours
> 5)    I rinsed for a few minutes, then washed out (with Lavender WEN). – When I was rinsing it out I noticed that my hair was a lot smoother and silkier feeling. I couldn’t believe how my hair felt. It felt so good for one second I contemplated not DC.
> 6)    I DC overnight (with Lavender WEN and Jessicurl Weekly Deep Conditioning Treatment). – After I rinsed out my DC my hair still felt amazing. I then put in my leave-ins and commenced to rollersetting. My hair dried with a gorgeous shine and it feels awesome.
> 
> I am so surprised at my results. Normally my hair is an oddball and things that work for most on this board don’t really work for me! But in this case, I am soooo on the henna bandwangon! I plan to henna every two weeks for here on out!


 
Awesome review Charmtreese. You did the right thing by not combing the henna through your hair. I never ever do that. Dcing afterwards was also a very great idea. I don't recommend skipping this step especially if your hair is proned to dryness.


----------



## Aggie

Platinum said:


> It will be okay if you leave it on out on the counter.


 

I agree. It is recommended to apply to the hair while warm.


----------



## charmtreese

Aggie said:


> I agree. It is recommended to apply to the hair while warm.




Really?  I froze the left over henna that I had.  When i go to use it how should I defrost it?  Should I just let it sit out on the counter over night or heat it up in the microwave???


----------



## Muse

charmtreese said:


> My first henna experience turned out Great!!!! My hair is so soft, shiny and strong, even my NG got smoother.  I used Karishma Herbal Blend and I’m so happy I did.
> 
> This is what I did:
> 
> 1)   * I mixed the Henna with a lot of water*. The consistency was a little runnier than yogurt.    I let the mixture sit for about 2 hours (Next time I will let it sit longer, but I was too excited to wait)
> 2)    I washed my hair (once with JASON dandruff shampoo and once with lavender WEN), towel bloated it and then oiled my hair and scalp (with Black & Bossie Natural Hair and Scalp oil).
> 3)    I applied the henna one section at a time with my gloved hands. – I was a little nervous at this point because I thought that the henna might dry my hair out because of the way the wet henna made my hair feel (kinda rough).  However, I pushed forward.  *The directions on the package instruct you to comb the henna through, but I decided against this and just smoothed it through my hair instead*.
> 4)    I let the henna stay on for 5 hours
> 5)    I rinsed for a few minutes, then washed out (with  Lavender WEN). – When I was rinsing it out I noticed that my hair was a lot smoother and silkier feeling.  I couldn’t believe how my hair felt.  It felt so good for one second I contemplated not DC.
> 6)    I DC overnight (with Lavender WEN and Jessicurl Weekly Deep Conditioning Treatment). – After I rinsed out my DC my hair still felt amazing.  I then put in my leave-ins and commenced to rollersetting.  My hair dried with a gorgeous shine and it feels awesome.
> 
> I am so surprised at my results. Normally my hair is an oddball and things that work for most on this board don’t really work for me!  But in this case, I am soooo on the henna bandwangon!  I plan to henna every two weeks for here on out!



Congradulations on a successful henna! I love Karishma henna I just did one yesterday and it turned out great! One reason I believe it turned out so great for you is because you kept it VERY simple, henna and water. That's all I ever use. A lot of people start off by throwing in everything (including the kitchen sink!) and they get dryness and wrongfully blame it on the henna-instead of the loads of lemon juice they used.

LOL, I tried to follow the directions one time and combed it through a section of my 4B NATURAL hair, never again. Good call on smoothing it through with your hands!


----------



## Aggie

charmtreese said:


> Really? I froze the left over henna that I had. When i go to use it how should I defrost it? Should I just let it sit out on the counter over night or heat it up in the microwave???


 
Whatever you do, do not put in the microwave. It will destroy the properties of the henna and it will not be as effective as it should. I recommend using a double boiler(sp?) if you have one.  I don't have a double boiler so what I do is fill a large skillet with hot water, allow to boil, then wrap the refrigerated bowl of henna in a large hot wet towel and sit it in the large skillet of boiled water. Turn the stove down low and allow to slowly heat the henna until warm enough to put on my hair. I know it sounds wierd and my family get a big kick out of it, but it really works for me.


----------



## Stella B.

Aggie said:


> Whatever you do, do not put in the microwave. It will destroty the properties of the henna and it will not as effective as it should. I recommend using a double boiler(sp?) if you have one.  I don't have a double boiler so what I do is fill a large skillet with hot water, allow to boil, then wrap the refridgerated bowl of henna in a large hot wet towel and sit it in the large skillet of boiled water. Turn the stove down low and allow to slowly heat the henna until warm enough to put on my hair. I know it sounds wierd and my family get a big kick out of it, but it really works for me.


Thanks, Aggie for the info on heating henna slowly after removing it from the freezer. I actually took some henna out of the freezer early today, and let it defrost slowly on the kitchen counter. It didn't take too long to defrost because its pretty warm here today. I'll try your method next time! I hennaed first, rinsed, and indigo'd about 40 minutes ago. I normally combine my henna and indigo together, based on mehindi.com's instructions. Today I decided to  do the 2 step method, and I'm sitting here with my head wrapped up in indigo.  I plan on leaving it on for about 2-3 hours, then rinsing, and on to a moisturizing DC before the end of the evening. Do you think 2-3 hrs of indigo'ing is long enough? I'm trying to cover my gray edges!


----------



## Aggie

Stella B. said:


> Thanks, Aggie for the info on heating henna slowly after removing it from the freezer. I actually took some henna out of the freezer early today, and let it defrost slowly on the kitchen counter. It didn't take too long to defrost because its pretty warm here today. I'll try your method next time! I hennaed first, rinsed, and indigo'd about 40 minutes ago. I normally combine my henna and indigo together, based on mehindi.com's instructions. Today I decided to do the 2 step method, and I'm sitting here with my head wrapped up in indigo.  I plan on leaving it on for about 2-3 hours, then rinsing, and on to a moisturizing DC before the end of the evening. Do you think 2-3 hrs of indigo'ing is long enough? I'm trying to cover my gray edges!


 
You're welcomed SB. In answer to the bolded, yes 2-3 hours is enough for the indigo to deposit color on your strands/gray hairs. That's all I do and it colors my grays very well.


----------



## halocj

jetblackhair said:


> I usually order my indigo online from:
> 
> *www.mehndiskinart.com* or *www.hennaforhair.com*
> 
> You can also order from *www.hennasooq.com* or *www.ruchita.mybisi.com*
> 
> Check the LHCF discount thread before ordering.


thanks for the responds and will check those sites out.i was still wondering can indigo be brought from the store? or does it have to be ordered online??


----------



## keluric

I just ordered some Karishma henna after reading all of the positive reviews.  I can't wait to receive it.

halocj:  I've never seen indigo in a market, but that's not to say it can't be found.


----------



## Ozma

REPOST from another thread:

I need some advice. My mother was impressed with the results I've gotten from henna, so I started applying treatments to her hair, too.
She is not satisfied with her results after three treatments. She has very coarse, resistant gray hair which is now deep burgundy and rust color. the first treatment was just henna+coffee. The second two were henna+indigo, one-step process, because she doesn't want black, she wants brown hair. 
So what can I do now? She is ready to give up and use a permanent chemical color over the henna. Is this safe? Should we do another henna+indigo?

If it makes a difference, I ordered the henna and indigo from henna sooq, so Khadija if you have any suggestions, I'd love to have your expertise.


----------



## january noir

mtmorg said:


> REPOST from another thread:
> 
> I need some advice. My mother was impressed with the results I've gotten from henna, so I started applying treatments to her hair, too.
> She is not satisfied with her results after three treatments. She has very coarse, resistant gray hair which is now deep burgundy and rust color. the first treatment was just henna+coffee. The second two were henna+indigo, one-step process, because she doesn't want black, she wants brown hair.
> So what can I do now? She is ready to give up and use a permanent chemical color over the henna. Is this safe? Should we do another henna+indigo?
> 
> If it makes a difference, I ordered the henna and indigo from henna sooq, so Khadija if you have any suggestions, I'd love to have your expertise.



Do another henna+indigo with less indigo.  Ask Mom to have some patience.   It takes multiple treatments to naturally tone color-resistant, gray hair; 3 is just the beginning!  

Remind her that the good thing is that it's natural!  If she really doesn't want to continue with the henna (I hope she does ) then coloring it with a chemical color would be fine a week or more after her latest henna.

What's her percentage of gray?  Hairline or all over?


----------



## Ozma

*What's her percentage of gray?  Hairline or all over?

*She is 80% gray at this point. All over.


----------



## january noir

mtmorg said:


> *What's her percentage of gray?  Hairline or all over?
> 
> *She is 80% gray at this point. All over.



Try again - she has a lot of gray.   The trick is getting the ratio of henna to indigo to get the right shade of brown she wants.

ETA:  How long are you letting the mix sit on her hair?  She should let it sit on her hair for 4-6 hours.  Some people don't leave it in long enough and wonder why it doesn't work.


----------



## Ozma

I let the color release overnight and she has been leaving it on for about 5-6 hours each time.


----------



## january noir

mtmorg said:


> I let the color release overnight and she has been leaving it on for about 5-6 hours each time.



That sounds right!  Well give it another shot and see what happens.


----------



## Whisper

I see that some relaxed heads choose to henna after a touch up...I am considering a henna treatment tomorrow (gloss).  Has anyone experienced a negatie difference hennaing first and then relaxing , like a week later?


----------



## january noir

Whisper said:


> I see that some relaxed heads choose to henna after a touch up...I am considering a henna treatment tomorrow (gloss).  Has anyone experienced a negatie difference hennaing first and then relaxing , like a week later?



I have henna/indigo'd 2 weeks before a touch-up relaxer and I've also done it 1 week after.


----------



## Whisper

Thanks J Noir!, I will henna tomorrow with Rajasthani, mix with Amla, honey , olive oil and conditioner.  I want to add as much strength and thickness prior to my texturizer.


----------



## Pooks

Hey all

I hendingo'd yesterday, this time excluding EVCO from my mix, leaving just Jamila henna, indigo, horsetail tea and a small amount of honey - left the mix on for about 4 hrs.  I found it rinsed from my hair quite easily this time, just one cowash with AO HSR, and then I DC'd with a mix of HSR and WC for 2 hours no heat.  

My results were mixed - I think leaving the oil out worked in my favour as it rinsed out so quickly and easily - a marked difference from my previous hennas, however I know that I didn't DC for long enough afterwards because I started the whole process later than I should've - my hair is strong, but dry today, need to DC again.  Also I didn't oil my scalp with anything prior to the application, and my scalp was very sensitive last night.  So for me, I think I will scritch prior, and DC longer, and possibly add more liquid to my mix in future, go for a yoghurty texture.  Its all a learning curve...


----------



## Ms_CoCo37

I tried henna for the first time yesterday. The mixture stank like heck (probably the coffee and acv). DD walked by as I was mixing it and said, "hmmm...that looks like poop and it stinks...are you actually gonna put that in your hair?" Of course I gave her the "death ray" her and kept right on mixing. 

I let it sit for two hours. Applied it to my dry hair and left it on for 3 hours(I couldn't wait any longer).

Based on many of the posts I read in this thread I anticipated having a hard time rinsing it, but it rinsed right out. I co-washed and oh my goodness! It combed out like a dream with very little hair loss! I didn't DC and I think I should have because it looks dry and feels soft.

I'll co-wash again tonight and maybe do a full head baggy.

Next I'd like to try the indigo. It looks like I'll need to order it online because the indian market didn't have any. :-(


----------



## baddison

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I tried henna for the first time yesterday. The mixture stank like heck (probably the coffee and acv). DD walked by as I was mixing it and said, "hmmm...that looks like poop and it stinks...are you actually gonna put that in your hair?" Of course I gave her the "death ray" her and kept right on mixing.
> 
> I let it sit for two hours. Applied it to my dry hair and left it on for 3 hours(I couldn't wait any longer).
> 
> Based on many of the posts I read in this thread I anticipated having a hard time rinsing it, but it rinsed right out. I co-washed and oh my goodness! It combed out like a dream with very little hair loss! I didn't DC and I think I should have because it looks dry and feels soft.
> 
> I'll co-wash again tonight and maybe do a full head baggy.
> 
> Next I'd like to try the indigo. It looks like I'll need to order it online because the indian market didn't have any. :-(


 

Congrats on your successful henna.  Yup , I usually do a whole head baggy for one or two nites after my henna.  Dryness-no-more!!


----------



## heyfranz

I plan to relax this weekend after a 16 week stretch and i'm doing henna tonight.  Can i do a protein on Wednesday and relax on Friday or can my henna treatment substitute for my pre-relaxer protein treatment?


----------



## Aggie

I will be using mehandi and karishma henna soon...


----------



## Aggie

heyfranz said:


> I plan to relax this weekend after a 16 week stretch and i'm doing henna tonight. Can i do a protein on Wednesday and relax on Friday or can my henna treatment substitute for my pre-relaxer protein treatment?


 
I don't recommend using the henna as a substitute for protein. Use an actual protein treatment and henna 2-3 weeks after the relaxer. That should suffice.


----------



## Pooks

I've seen a couple of fotkians henna on their braided hair (no hair added). Anyone in here do it?


----------



## Pooks

pookiwah said:


> I've seen a couple of fotkians henna on their braided hair (no hair added). Anyone in here do it?


 
Anyone?


----------



## SouthernStunner

Whisper said:


> I see that some relaxed heads choose to henna after a touch up...I am considering a henna treatment tomorrow (gloss). Has anyone experienced a negatie difference hennaing first and then relaxing , like a week later?


 


I was always told to color your relaxer not to relax ur color.


----------



## Aggie

Okay ladies, I am so excited that I have to post this in all the ayurveda threads I can think of. It's a response email I got from Ekua at http://ayurnaturalbeauty.ecrater.com...keywords=henna, is this service or what? 

*Here it is:*

Hi Agatha,

I'm back in town and have been busy with fulfilling the orders that came in the past few days while I was away. I see your order delivered. I hope all was satisfactory!

*Good news (and you should spread the word) ... I should have indigo, cassia, and pure henna (100% henna, no blends) by the end of this month. I received the samples and they are all very finely sifted -- very powdery. This first order is a smaller one as I want to be sure of how well it will be received. If response is favorable, then I will increase the supply.*

*As for the discount, I know I was going to offer free shipping over a certain amount ordered and I was thinking of 10% off across the hair boards. Still working it all out.*

I appreciate you being willing to promote me across the boards.* I need the support as there is no AyurNatural Beauty without the support of customers! Any and all feedback is welcome!
*
Please stay in touch and also, I'm working on my blog for store updates and announcements -- http://ayurnaturalbeauty.blogspot.com -- feel free to join!

And I was recently interviewed by Kinky Rhonnie on her blog. See here -- http://kinkyrhonnie.blogspot.com/2009/07/ekuas-ayurnatural-beauty.html

Again, thank you for your support!

~ Ekua

************************************************** *****

This email was in response to an email I sent her earlier in the week. Everyone feel free to visit her blog spot. I am so excited about the indigo. That was costing me an arm and 2 legs in shipping charges coming from Canada and I just don't want to pay those anymore.


----------



## Angelicus

I am itching to do a henna+indigo two step treatment but I don't even need to do it. I just colored my hair a month ago.

But Karishma Henna is so effective and softening... I want to use it all of the time.  And it's so cheap... only 1.49-1.99 USD at my Indian store. I'm trying to be frugal and only color my hair every three months but I love henna!


----------



## SweetNic_JA

Can someone recommend a brand of Henna that is good for leaving dark/black markings on the skin?


----------



## Aggie

SweetNic_JA said:


> Can someone recommend a brand of Henna that is good for leaving dark/black markings on the skin?


 

I can't help with this one as I don't use henna on my skin but maybe other ladies who do will chime in soon.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

I have never heard or usually recommend that anyone use henna on their face. At least not natural henna. It is safest on skin for body art (not face really), and for hair usage. I've had requests to do henna on people's face before but I usually decline.


----------



## SimplyBlessed

ok so I see it says to leave henna on for like 6 hours...but if I just want to use henna for conditioning purposes and stregthen purposes (maybe a little color) whats a good amt of time 2 leave it on...


----------



## january noir

SimplyBlessed said:


> ok so I see it says to leave henna on for like 6 hours...but if I just want to use henna for conditioning purposes and stregthen purposes (maybe a little color) whats a good amt of time 2 leave it on...


2-4 hours is fine.


----------



## mkd

I used cassia for the first time today and I LOVE it!!!  Is henna much better?  Are the results similar? I keep reading that cassia does not compare.  I think I am going to have to try henna next


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Henna works a bit better as it is more long term and permanent. You can do it every 4-6 weeks (henna), but with cassia for condition and protective results you may need to do it every 3-4 weeks. We can see this because with cassia on light hair it fades out, whereas henna doesn't fade, it has to grow out


----------



## morehairplease

Good morning ladies,
I had a quick question regarding henna usage and sulfur mixes. Does anyone here use henna and apply sulfur based growth mixes frequently? If so, have you experienced any ill side effects? 
tia,
tishee


----------



## baddison

Good question.  I use Growth Specifics Revitalizing Hair Balm pretty regularly - 'bout 3 or 4 times per week. (http://www.growthspecifics.com/ ) I still henna faithfully every 2nd and 4th friday of each month.  I have noticed absolutely NO ill side effects whatsoever.  The only thing I do specifically for "henna week" is to make sure I DO NOT oil my scalp on the Thursday nite, since I am sleeping with henna on the Friday nite.  That's it.  Nothing special what soever.  Matter of fact, that same nite (Saturday nite....), after my freshly henna'd head is dry, I do a whole head baggy, and I oil my scalp with my hair balm!!  Yup...works like a charm for me, and I never skip a beat.

Hope this helps.


----------



## vkb247

Bumping...


----------



## nymane

I have a quick question:

I received some opened henna from hennaforhair.com (it's still in the package, but it's opened) I called customer service and they're sending me a new pack, but I was wondering if its too late to freeze the opened powder? It's been exposed to air for almost a week...should I just throw it out? TIA


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

It should be okay. I wouldn't throw it away. What crop year is it? Does it have any writting on it. I'd say you could still use it, as I am sure they always sell relatively fresh henna powder


----------



## Lebiya

Quick Question:

After a henna treatment, would it be safe to do a Aphogee protein treatment right after?...or should I do it before the aphogee treatment?


*Of course I will follow up with a Deep conditioning treatment after everything*


----------



## nymane

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> It should be okay. I wouldn't throw it away. What crop year is it? Does it have any writting on it. I'd say you could still use it, as I am sure they always sell relatively fresh henna powder



Thanks for responding...its BAQ 3 Henna from Yemen: NEW CROP, I just put it in the freezer


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

So from Yemen it came in a green bag right? The new crop meaning summer 2009? It should be good. I noticed too with this order there were more faulty henna bags from Yemen then usual. So it's not their fault but the manufacturer in Yemen that has some packaging issues. It's hard to catch the openings some times because you have to press down on them and then see some powder leak out. Is that what happened?


----------



## Sapphire_chic

hi, henna ladies. i've been using henna once a week but lately i've been feeling lazy, last week i applied henna to the last third of my hair only (basically the ends) and left it on overnight. the breakage that i had been getting (when i'm due for my next treatment) stopped immediately. so i've decided to do full head henna treatments only every 2-3 weeks and ends every week as i use henna mainly to stengthen my line between relaxed and natural hair. 
any one else ever try this or anything similar?


----------



## RedVelvet310

I use a Henna I bought at the Indian store it's called "Atul Henna" and there is Shikaki, Katha and Amla powder in it . One bag costs me $2.99 and that is good for about 2-3 applications. 

I use it once a week everytime I wash my hair I mix it with plain full fat yogurt, hot water, olive oil and castor oil.  I base my hair and scalp with coconut oil so my hair won't dry out as quickly and my hair is freshly washed (with shampoo) before application. I LOVE the colour and my hair feels super healthy. 

I've only done this twice (I used to do it before, but that was only once a month) weekly, I'm doing more often to see if I can get a growth spurt. I'm hoping to be FULL APL by this Christmas (right now the longest part of my hair passes APL)


----------



## morehairplease

Bri505 said:


> I use a Henna I bought at the Indian store it's called "Atul Henna" and there is Shikaki, Katha and Amla powder in it . One bag costs me $2.99 and that is good for about 2-3 applications.
> 
> I use it once a week everytime I wash my hair I mix it with plain full fat yogurt, hot water, olive oil and castor oil.  I base my hair and scalp with coconut oil so my hair won't dry out as quickly and my hair is freshly washed (with shampoo) before application. I LOVE the colour and my hair feels super healthy.
> 
> I've only done this twice (I used to do it before, but that was only once a month) weekly, I'm doing more often to see if I can get a growth spurt. I'm hoping to be FULL APL by this Christmas (right now the longest part of my hair passes APL)


thanks for sharing! do you mind me asking how much yogurt you use in your mixture? I purchased a bag of Karishma henna locally and it states to use yogurt & egg(for extra body) for the conditioning treatment. ETA: is this the henna that you use:
http://cgi.ebay.com/2-Pack-ATUL-INS...nk-MEHNDI_W0QQitemZ350100037995QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## RedVelvet310

morehairplease said:


> thanks for sharing! do you mind me asking how much yogurt you use in your mixture? I purchased a bag of Karishma henna locally and it states to use yogurt & egg(for extra body) for the conditioning treatment. ETA: is this the henna that you use:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/2-Pack-ATUL-INS...nk-MEHNDI_W0QQitemZ350100037995QQcmdZViewItem



The one I buy looks like this: http://new.punjabfoodcenter.com/images/Picture 1451.jpg it doesn't say it on the front but on the back it says it has Shikaki in it.  I would say that I use a pretty decent amount of Yogurt in my mix (I add the Yogurt and the oil in before I add the water and the water is used only to thin the paste). I never actually measured how much, but a pretty hefty amount of yogurt, a 1:4 ratio perhaps?  I add a lot because the henna can be really drying and it really helps with moisture.


----------



## nymane

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> So from Yemen it came in a green bag right? The new crop meaning summer 2009? It should be good. I noticed too with this order there were more faulty henna bags from Yemen then usual. So it's not their fault but the manufacturer in Yemen that has some packaging issues. It's hard to catch the openings some times because you have to press down on them and then see some powder leak out. Is that what happened?



Yes, the Yemen is in a green bag and I thought it was just leakage, but when I looked it was completely opened. I bought two and the unopened one is sealed air tight.


----------



## SimplyBlessed

Ok I know I asked how long to leave henna on if your mainly doing it for the conditioning purposes/stregthening purposes, BUT if you are only doing it for these purposes how long should u let ur mix sit before using it??

Does it have to set out overnight or do u just mix and apply??

Thanks ladies...thinking about trying it this weekend but still a little  b/c it seems like A LOT of work!! and i'm a KISS kinda girl lol


----------



## Bun Mistress

So a month ago I said henna didn't work for me on this thread.  But I tried it again and it worked greeeat!  I used Jamalia henna 2009 crop, added ION light protein treatment, oil (I don't remember which one), green tea, and a heaping tablespoon of my powder mix (amla, maka, shikakai, and brahmi).  I think the key was I rinsed my hair out using in a several sinkfuls of water. then DC'd with aveda moisture dc.  Doing it again at the end of the week. YEA!


----------



## vkb247

SimplyBlessed said:


> Ok I know I asked how long to leave henna on if your mainly doing it for the conditioning purposes/stregthening purposes, BUT if you are only doing it for these purposes how long should u let ur mix sit before using it??
> 
> Does it have to set out overnight or do u just mix and apply??
> 
> Thanks ladies...thinking about trying it this weekend but still a little  b/c it seems like A LOT of work!! and i'm a KISS kinda girl lol



You can leave henna in for an hour if you like but 2-4 hours is optimal. Henna takes different amounts of time to develop I usually leave mine out for 2 hours but have applied it immediately. You are waiting only for the color to release and you can see this happen when the top layer starts to turn reddish brownish but underneath will be the original henna color. Some ladies apply it right after mix to avoid the color but I don't know how well that works.

You can make henna easier by using plenty of water in your mix (prevents drying aftereffects) which makes it easier to use an applicator bottle to apply the henna. When you do it this way it is as easy as applying hair color.


----------



## LaShanne

I'm henna-ing my hair right now.  I'm sitting under my Pibbs to speed up the dye process.  how long should I sit here since I'm using heat?  Its been 90 minutes so far...


----------



## Skiggle

So, I'm finally going to do
a henna treatment tomorrow
and I need a few clarifications..


Do I use cool, lukewarm or hot water?
Is it okay to put some conditioner in the henna mix?
If I add oils to the mix, will my hair come out greasy?


TIA!


----------



## baddison

Skiggle said:


> So, I'm finally going to do
> a henna treatment tomorrow
> and I need a few clarifications..
> :congratulations:Congrats on your forage into the henna world.
> 
> 
> Do I use cool, lukewarm or hot water?
> *I usually try to use room temperature water.  For my nupur henna mixes, if the water is too hot, I get color release right away....don't ever want that.  If the water is too cold, I have to stir forever to get out the lumps...don't want that either*.
> 
> Is it okay to put some conditioner in the henna mix?
> *I always add a natural/no-cone conditioner to my henna mix, because I sleep with it over nite.  I also combat the drying effect of henna. So I guess I'm dc'ing too....LOL!*
> 
> If I add oils to the mix, will my hair come out greasy?
> *For me, I add a few squirts of Dabur Amla Oil to my henna mix.  This helps the mix to simply rinse right out like nobody's business...*
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!


 
Good Luck. I know you won't be sorry.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Using a warm liquid is really good so it gets the henna to wake up and start having dye release, not too fast, and not too slowly. Then you allow it to sit for the right amount of time (depending on which henna powder you are using, as each one varies)

Using a conditioner is fine with your mix especially if you have dry hair, but also keep in mind if you use conditoner, the reddish results will be less then with full strength henna paste/powder

A hair oil would be an ideal choice right into the henna paste recipe, or to use afterwards. If you choose the right hair oil, it shouldn't be too greasy. Argan oil is light and amazingly mositurizing. It keeps frizzies down big time.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

PS, it keeps frizzies down big time, and WITHOUT looking greasy.


----------



## AfroKink

For the natural 4Bs, how do you get the little henna particles out? I have to wash my hair in twists otherwise I'll get tangles. Are you guys taking the twists down one at a time or something?

Lys


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Sometimes a good soaking really helps, but really using Jamila henna powder makes a big difference, as it is so smooth and washes out really easily.


----------



## yodie

This question has probably already been asked, but can I mix henna and apply immediately if I don't want the reddish color? I only want the strengthening/conditioning properties. 

Will it still be effective this way? 

Thanks.


----------



## jamaraa

yodie said:


> This question has probably already been asked, but can I mix henna and apply immediately if I don't want the reddish color? I only want the strengthening/conditioning properties.
> 
> Will it still be effective this way?
> 
> Thanks.


 
Yup...this will work perfectly fine. You'll get the conditioning w/o the color if you use it that way.


----------



## jamaraa

MissAlyssa said:


> For the natural 4Bs, how do you get the little henna particles out? I have to wash my hair in twists otherwise I'll get tangles. Are you guys taking the twists down one at a time or something?
> 
> Lys


 
I don't wash my hair in twists, but I find that mixing my henna w/ cheapo conditioner works wonders for getting out all the grittiness when you rinse it out. The conditioner added to the dye released mixture seems to create a nice texture for the henna by killing the gritiness.

If you're doing a 2 step, you have to deal w/ the indigo grit unfortunately, but I find the coniditoner works fine when you're doing a hendigo (1 step).

Hope this helps.


----------



## jamaraa

Lebiya said:


> Quick Question:
> 
> After a henna treatment, would it be safe to do a Aphogee protein treatment right after?...or should I do it before the aphogee treatment?
> 
> 
> *Of course I will follow up with a Deep conditioning treatment after everything*


 
As a fellow lover of Aphogee, I'd space doing a henna and one of the protein treatments (esp. the one that completely hardens, the kind I use). Henna can have a protein-like effect for some people and you can potentially OD on protein which can cause breakage. erplexed

I'd do a Aphogee at least 2 weeks before or after a henna and probably longer than that, just to be safe.


----------



## a_shoe_6307

Question...

Somebody probably already asked this but, can you mix henna and indigo and do a one step process instead of two & it come out ok?


----------



## baddison

yes, you can.  It may not be pure black like the two-step process gives, but it will be dark.

you can see some pretty mix examples on www.hennaforhair.com


----------



## a_shoe_6307

baddison said:


> yes, you can. It may not be pure black like the two-step process gives, but it will be dark.
> 
> you can see some pretty mix examples on www.hennaforhair.com


 

Thanks.  I just don't know if I have the patience or time for a two step process.


----------



## yodie

My next question was about mixing henna and indigo. Think I'm gonna try this next time.

Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## january noir

I gave myself a treatment (henna & indigo, 2-step process) and I got the best results!  

*My hair is sooooo jet black!*   Every single resistant gray strand is covered too!

What I realized is that I was too busy cutting corners and not using enough indigo which meant less coverage.  I was using only 75g when I should have used the full 100g bag.  I know now!


----------



## Nouvelle

How long are you supposed to leave henna on? I'm thinking about getting some from fromnaturewithlove.com after I take my micro braids down.


----------



## Bun Mistress

I leave my henna mix in over night.  BTW are any brown haired girls seeing a lot of red with repeated henna?  I have been hennaing every 2 weeks for about two months, I had a blot out the past weekend and my hair was REALLY red.  I need to up load the pics but if you looks at my siggy (its from several months agos after 2 henna treatments) it too looks very red.  I'm not going to stop henna'ing.  My hair has STOPPED breaking for the first time probably in my life.


----------



## january noir

Kiffany said:


> I leave my henna mix in over night.  BTW are any brown haired girls seeing a lot of red with repeated henna?  I have been hennaing every 2 weeks for about two months, I had a blot out the past weekend and my hair was REALLY red.  I need to up load the pics but if you looks at my siggy (its from several months agos after 2 henna treatments) it too looks very red.  I'm not going to stop henna'ing.  My hair has STOPPED breaking for the first time probably in my life.



Uh Kiffany darling... 

That's what henna does.  It colors your hair red.


----------



## january noir

Nouvelle said:


> How long are you supposed to leave henna on? I'm thinking about getting some from fromnaturewithlove.com after I take my micro braids down.


Anywhere from 2-6 hours.  It's your call.  The longer you leave it on, the more intense the tone and condition.


----------



## mstar

Lebiya said:


> Quick Question:
> 
> After a henna treatment, would it be safe to do a Aphogee protein treatment right after?...or should I do it before the aphogee treatment?
> 
> 
> *Of course I will follow up with a Deep conditioning treatment after everything*


I had a not-so-good experience from using Joico K-Pak (similar to Aphogee) a few days before my henna. My hair was BONE dry after the I did henna...too much protein, I think.

I have found that LeKair Cholesterol Plus is great to use with henna. LeKair is not a keratin reconstructor, but it is a nice strengthening treatment, and it seems to be compatible with henna, at least on my hair. 




Nouvelle said:


> How long are you supposed to leave henna on? I'm thinking about getting some from fromnaturewithlove.com after I take my micro braids down.


I've left mine on anywhere from 6-24 hours. The time I left it on for 24 hours, I got a great burgundy color...it looked really nice.


----------



## mkd

Kiffany said:


> I leave my henna mix in over night. BTW are any brown haired girls seeing a lot of red with repeated henna? I have been hennaing every 2 weeks for about two months, I had a blot out the past weekend and my hair was REALLY red. I need to up load the pics but if you looks at my siggy (its from several months agos after 2 henna treatments) it too looks very red. I'm not going to stop henna'ing. My hair has STOPPED breaking for the first time probably in my life.


 
Interestingly, I am getting a lot of red color with cassia.  It is not as burgandy looking as yours but I thought cassia was supposed to be colorless.  Any insight ladies?


----------



## morehairplease

Hey ladies,
I don't know if this question has been asked already but can you use a clear rinse over a henna/a henna gloss? I did my first henna gloss a couple of week ago and the results were awesome but the color is not as vibrant. Would it be okay to use a clear rinse to liven it up a bit? 
tia,
tishee


----------



## january noir

morehairplease said:


> Hey ladies,
> I don't know if this question has been asked already but can you use a clear rinse over a henna/a henna gloss? I did my first henna gloss a couple of week ago and the results were awesome but the color is not as vibrant. Would it be okay to use a clear rinse to liven it up a bit?
> tia,
> tishee


 
I would suggest you henna again, just use more henna in your gloss or just do a regular henna.


----------



## mstar

I found a great method to get more moisture into my stands after a henna treatment: caramel. In the past, the caramel treatment hasn't been too effective for me (partially because my strands are so fine), but this time, I mixed it with Elucence conditioner (50/50), and my hair has never felt better!

I steamed for 45 minutes with the Elucence/caramel treatment after my henna, then let the mixture stay on my head for another hour. I can feel the strength from the henna, and the moisture from the DC, and it feels fantastic.


----------



## Bun Mistress

I don't know if it's my hair.  I don't let the color release when I henna my hair.  I should have made that more clear.  I mix the henna water or some times (rarely green tea) conditioner, a home made powder mix, and oil.  And I thought that the amla would cool down any red color.  BTW the pic you see is old, my hair really is turning RED. I may have to start adding indigo just to tone it down.


----------



## glamchick84

i want brown hair! which kind of henna should i get?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Moroccan henna blends well to make brown to black tones. Try that one out, as it isn't too intense red like other henna powders


----------



## january noir

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> *Moroccan henna *blends well to make brown to black tones. Try that one out, as it isn't too intense red like other henna powders



Moroccan henna is my baby's daddy! 

Seriously, Moroccan is easy to mix and rinse out and it is awesome when using it with indigo after.    I will only buy Moroccan.


----------



## Bun Mistress

Khadija I think I read somewhere that Jamila henna did release a more red color.  Do you think that is true??  Anyway, it doesn't matter, I love henna and I'm not going to stop.  My hair has never been better.


----------



## charmtreese

Where do you get Moroccan Henna from?


----------



## Bun Mistress

charmtreese said:


> Where do you get Moroccan Henna from?



Khadija sells it on her site, hennasooq.com.  great service btw.


----------



## a_shoe_6307

charmtreese said:


> Where do you get Moroccan Henna from?



Yeah I got mine from Hennasooq too.


----------



## vkb247

Henna all stains red. There is very little variation in color.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Non-real hair strands are not very acurate (all those tests are done on mohair, when in reality hair strand testing, should be done on real hair. Buy a real hair weave and do the testing on it).
I did the same testing myself (with mohair, and it's not very truthful compared with real people), and everyone's hair is different and unique, so after doing this for over 10 yrs and having Moroccan henna actually as the first henna I have EVER used, I can say 100% for sure, that Moroccan henna blends very well with indigo to give not such a deep red tone. Otherwise I'd have a lot of people upset with me, and especially men.

Men do not usually want red hair. They want their natural hair color, usually varying from brown to black tones. 

Some henna powders are known to color richer tones, why is Jamila (sometimes call PP henna) so popular then? How can people say and promote certain things if it isn't true. People love Jamila for its deep red tones. People love yemeni for its deep red tones, and amazing grey coverage and it washes out EVEN BETTER then any year's I have ever seen. They finally made that sift so much better!!
Rajasthani indian henna is a rich, red henna as well. Even for body art we can certainly see plenty of differences. Phew, I could go on!!  lol!

Another thing is Moroccan henna has a QUICK dye release. So easy to work with and exactly every word, I agree on, with January Noir. She has been doing this for a LONG time.


Also THANK YOU!! 

My thanks is this: check out the discount thread...something special going on there from you-know-who.


----------



## jamaraa

^^^Continuing what *Khadija* says above....testing on purely white thread is also deceving because relatively few people have solid white hair and the hair isn't human. LOL...she shoulda used human weave hair (now there's a good use for it  ) in various hues, but I know she wanted to show the "card color".I initially tested on shed hair from my head and the other I do. I ask for a brush sample to show them what it'll turn out like. I advise others to test it using their own hair.

Yes, Morocco is QUITE lovely. I've always wanted to try Sudanese and Egyptian. It's a shame so little African henna is easily available. *Khadija* have you ever tried these two?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

exactly, well said.

Personally testing your own hair is always the most acurate way to go. Luckily it's possible to get samples nowadays without having to spend too much money and waste any herbs you may not want or need. 

If I could only get my hands on more African henna powders....Moroccan was tough enough. They don't even have the capabilities to package it for you. It has to come in bulk and then we have to re-package it ourselves. 
One henna powder I'd like to get is Sudanese henna for sure. I am going to try. Also would have to make sure they can sift it really well. Because usually a lot of these loosely imported henna powders are not as finely sifted and can be coarse.

I have tried Sudanese henna a LONG time ago. Very long but not Egyptian. I have a friend living in Egypt, maybe I can ask her...  The best way to get African henna powders is to have a hook up, otherwise forget it, it's SO HARD.


----------



## jamaraa

*Khadija* you remember that henna from back in the day w/ sticks in it! LOL.  It used to be like that even in boxes if you had the bad luck to get the wrong box. Get your friend to bring you some "off the market" just for your own use and tell us about it. 

What was the Sudanese like? I imagine is goes more brown like Morocco and will look very good on darker skin and hair than Indian.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

I remember playing around it just for body art though because the Sudanese women I know, love their henna and got deep, rich results with it on their hands. So it has really good color, and that's mostly what I remember. But yes they don't always sift it so well, and you would have to get someone on the "inside" to hook you up. 

I remembering WHEN I JUST HAD to go to this certain shop in NJ to get Moroccan henna. It was always the top of the line, and what a find!!! It used to be SO CHEAP too.  But with shipping it in from overseas, and duties with imports, it really raises the price, when you try to be "legit"  haha!

I do remember though...


----------



## MysteryMe

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> .....If I could only get my hands on more African henna powders....
> 
> I have tried Sudanese henna a LONG time ago.....


 
I've been trying to get my hands on some Sudanese henna for a minute also. Maybe I need to take a trip over there.





SweetNic_JA said:


> Can someone recommend a brand of Henna that is good for leaving dark/black markings on the skin?


Henna itself does not dye your skin black, so be careful with any that claims to be black henna.  The Sudanese, Moroccans, etc add stuff to the henna to get it to come out black.  A couple of Moroccans I know add gasoline to the henna to get it black, and some other folks from overseas add black shoe polish to the henna.  Needless to say, both are a bad idea.  You can find some qualities that tent the skin orange, brown or reddish, but I can't recall the names.  I'd check with some of the henna artists for info.


----------



## jamaraa

You can add indigo to henna to get black for hands/feet. OR you can just buy some body paint called Temptu in black. Catherine Cartwright-Jones offers it. It's safe and comes off in about 1 wk.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

It can't be hair indigo though. Crystilized indigo is what will color the skin black tones, or blue-black really. 

Temptu you can actually get a palette for much cheaper if you shop around. There are youtube videos that talk about ways and deals for temptu and Bill Nye body art paints and such. I bought mine locally in Toronto to save on shipping and such. Even on the temptu website it's a bit cheaper but you can really get it for like $55.00 I believe, when I last saw that video on youtube.

personally for black I like the temptu palettes because they are alcohol based, and don't come off easily at all. They are what is used in the professional industry.


----------



## naijamade79

I finally used henna yesterday!!!!! i'm in love:reddancer:
this is what i did.. i used Jamila henna 100gm, 1 tsp of honey, water, and 1tsp of lemon. I mixed it up to a cake batter consistency. I let it sit for 8 hrs, then applied it on clarified hair and went to sleep. The next morning i washed it out with plenty of CON green label and some  vo5 conditioner. Rinse out was easy, i then deep con with ORS olive oil with honey and 1 tbsp of olive oil for 45 min rinsed out and rollerset. My hair is stronger, fuller and softer. the best part is this pretty color i have. I don't see the enhanced shine but i'll update you guys on that after my third application in the next two weeks....I'm sold ya'll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Amazing!!


----------



## Platinum

I'm taking my Senegalese Twists out tonite. Should I wait a while or is it okay for me to henna this weekend?


----------



## january noir

Platinum said:


> I'm taking my Senegalese Twists out tonite. Should I wait a while or is it okay for me to henna this weekend?



I don't see why not.  Why do you think you can't?
Go for it


----------



## jamaraa

*Platinum* go 'head and henna. It'll probably be even better that you do so to keep your hair strong while you're doing the braid thing.


----------



## SouthernStunner

Platinum said:


> I'm taking my Senegalese Twists out tonite. Should I wait a while or is it okay for me to henna this weekend?


 

Hey Platinum I do it all the time.  I have been doing the C&G method for a year now and as soon as I take I my braids the first thing I do is henna my hair then I wait about three weeks and do a hard protein and the next day I am back in my braids.  This has helped thicken my hair, keep it strong, and because of the protein I am able to keep moisture in my hair.

NOTE***  While I am in my braids I do a moisture DC with steam 2x per week and I co-wash every day alternating moisture and a mild protein (mane and tail).

Because of all this I am in love with my hair!


----------



## ~CurlyNikki~

I use and *heart* Jamila and Punjabi Prime from hennaforhair.com.  I've been using Jamila for two years and it has never done me wrong!


----------



## Aggie

I henna my hair immediately after removing extension braids all the time. That's a critical stage in my regimen when I need the extra strength so yeah, Platinum, go ahead and henna your hair.


----------



## curlicarib

I just hennaed this weekend and had the same issue I always have -  I urinated green.  Does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## Whisper

I applied my Henna last month with coconut, olive, amla and a moisturizing conditioner.  My hair was dry for at least a week or 2, but next time i will add more conditioner .  My paste wasn't relaxer texture, it was a little drier.  It definitely added strength to my hair and my silver strands turned brownish.  I only left it in for one hour.


----------



## Aggie

I will be trying Hesh Mehandi Henna Powder today with some hibiscus, amla and brahmi powder mixed in to see if I'll like this one. I don't want a henna gloss today so I won't be adding any conditioner to it this time.


----------



## baddison

Ensjg598 said:


> I just hennaed this weekend and had the same issue I always have - I urinated green. Does this happen to anyone else?


 
It happens to me all the time, but I don't make a big deal.  I just completed another henna this weekend.  I used RESHMA instead of my beloved   NUPUR Henna.  I usually sleep with mine on my head all night, so my first urine in the morning is definitely funny-colored, but it goes away rather quickly.  And I drink tons of water throughout the day anyway to constantly flush my insides.

I have read previously a few ladies that have experienced this discoloration, but its nothing to worry about.  Do you sleep in your henna like I do?


----------



## kandigyrl

Hi ladies,

I am a newbie who wants to try some henna. My question is I am 4 weeks post and I plan on relaxing at 8 weeks post, how close to relaxing is it ok to henna (ie. no more than 2 weeks).


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

As long as you use 100% pure henna powder, like from a well known supplier who carries BAQ (body art quality, which is a marketing term for pure henna powder that is good to use for body art, which is not always true...that's a whole other story though...because some hair qualities cannot be used by profeesional henna artists as the sift isn't good enough and the quality is not always the same. Most henna artists use the latest crops available, not BAQ3, BAQ2...etc)

Yemeni gives the deepest red results. It has a really good sift this year. So much so that even some henna artists are starting to use it more this year then previous years. Which is a good sign. It's really improved which I am happy about.

Jamila is a good choice as well. Here is some information on that type and the different qualities:
http://hennablogspot.com/giving-back-to-the-community-jamila-henna/


----------



## jamaraa

kandigyrl said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am a newbie who wants to try some henna. My question is I am 4 weeks post and I plan on relaxing at 8 weeks post, how close to relaxing is it ok to henna (ie. no more than 2 weeks).


 
Yes, about two weeks before, I'd say. I do my mother this way and she had no problems.


----------



## Platinum

I didn't Henna this weekend. I did an Aphogee treatment instead. I'll probably Henna in about 2 weeks. I'm not sure which one I'll use, I have Nupur, Jamila, and Reshma.


----------



## LoveCraze

Ok so I bought two different hennas. One is the Reshma which I plan to try first tomorrow. I'm going to mix it with hot water and allow to sit overnight. I'm also considering adding a little olive oil to it.
 The other is one that I haven't seen mentioned here yet called Dulhan Mehandi. It's in a gold foil package that has Supreme Shahnaj on the front. Its made from herbs Amla and Shikakai. Has anyone heard of this brand and do you know if it is a good brand of henna to use? I plan to try it out at later date if your responses are favorable in regards to this brand.
Thanks.


----------



## jamaraa

Platinum said:


> I didn't Henna this weekend. I did an Aphogee treatment instead. I'll probably Henna in about 2 weeks. I'm not sure which one I'll use, I have Nupur, Jamila, and Reshma.


 
LOL *Platinum*...you are my most fav PJ around here, ya know that?! Why not just mix them up 1/3 of each! LOL...it won't hurt anything and it'll help you use up some of your GINORMOUS stash. 

I use plain henna and mix in my herbs separately (I'm a herb PJ, sue me  ), but if you mix these three, you'll get the same results I do by adding my herbs/hennas (Nupur has herbs, IIRC). The henna color and texture turns out nicely too.


----------



## Bun Mistress

Lately I've been mixing the Aphogee 2 step (the smelly stuff) in with my henna.  Its been great.  I dont have to worry about protein till the next treatment.  Also it's one less step later and its isn't as strong so I dont get the straw like feel in my hair.


----------



## jamaraa

Kiffany said:


> Lately I've been mixing the Aphogee 2 step (the smelly stuff) in with my henna. Its been great. I dont have to worry about protein till the next treatment. Also it's one less step later and its isn't as strong so I dont get the straw like feel in my hair.


 
Wow! I wouldn't recommend this generally, BUT if it's working for you....tell us how you moisturize afterwards. I've never heard pf anyone mixing Aphogee 2 steap and henna (which CAN act like protein for some), so your mositure routine is def of insterest.


----------



## Aggie

I will be sleeping with some Mehandi henna in my hair tondight. I don't think the color released completely even after 8 hours. Hence the reason why I'm sleeping with it in my hair. Hopefully it will release and bond with my hair by morning because I have to add indigo to it when I get up.


----------



## jamaraa

*Aggie* why do you think it didn't release properly? This may be a different crop that looks diff OR it's a bit cold where you are (put it close, but not on a heat source)? Of course, leaving it on all night will negate the dye release issues, but I'm just curious.


----------



## Aggie

jamaraa said:


> *Aggie* why do you think it didn't release properly? This may be a different crop that looks diff OR it's a bit cold where you are (put it close, but not on a heat source)? Of course, leaving it on all night will negate the dye release issues, but I'm just curious.


 
It released, but it's not as red as the henna I bought from www.fromnaturewithlove.com. It was manufactured this year and does not expire until 2012. I think it's a lot like Jamila. It simply takes forever for the color to fully release.  

Even the Karishma henna released color pretty quickly to me, but this Hesh Mehandi, I won't use for color deposit anymore but for conditioning only because I have 5 more boxes of it to use up. I live in the tropics (Bahamas) so cold weather is not an issue.

I knew I should have gotten the Nupur henna instead. Anyways, no use crying over spilled milk. I have about 6 packs of Karishma henna, 1 box of Reshma henna and some henna from www.FNWL.com left over that I can use for color if this does not come out as planned.


----------



## Aggie

Tezza30xx said:


> Hello, all please check out this website...it's like facebook only it's about black hair. Feel free to add me as a friend. Thank You & God Bless.
> http://beautyshopfive.ning.com/profile/Tessa


 
Tezza, I'm not sure you are supposed to advertise like this. Did you get clearance from the mods to do this?


----------



## jamaraa

LOL..cold weather is NOT your problem *Aggie*...lucky girl, I'm so jealous! 

I've never used Hesh or Nupur's, so thanks for the headsup.  Yeah, just use it for condish if you can't get a decent dye release after 8+ hrs in the Bahamas. :/ FNWL has very nice henna, I must say, and you can get it in very large quanitites for a semi decent price (compared to Catherine's). 

Are you able to purchase any henna/indigo locally in the Bahamas? If so, where? I have a friend in the WI (TnT) I'm trying to find a closer source for.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

I think what Tezza put up was a social network for barbers and salons right? That's all I noticed....

Aggie are you using only henna now, and not indigo anymore?


----------



## Aggie

jamaraa said:


> LOL..cold weather is NOT your problem *Aggie*...lucky girl, I'm so jealous!
> 
> I've never used Hesh or Nupur's, so thanks for the headsup. Yeah, just use it for condish if you can't get a decent dye release after 8+ hrs in the Bahamas. :/ FNWL has very nice henna, I must say, and you can get it in very large quanitites for a semi decent price (compared to Catherine's).
> 
> Are you able to purchase any henna/indigo locally in the Bahamas? If so, where? I have a friend in the WI (TnT) I'm trying to find a closer source for.


 
Jamaraa, this morning when I washed out the henna, I saw that the color did take pretty well. It just took too long to release. I guess I was a little impatient too, lol. 

Yeah I am lucky to be living here in the Bahamas and no we don't sell henna here. I sure wished we did though. Bahamians are not really into the henna or ayurveda thing unfortunately.


----------



## Aggie

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> I think what Tezza put up was a social network for barbers and salons right? That's all I noticed....
> 
> *Aggie are you using only henna now, and not indigo anymore*?


 
Oh no Khadija, I have indigo in my hair right now and will be rinsing it out hopefully in an hour or so. I am doing the 2-step henna and indigo treatment because I want really dark results today. My grays are pretty fierce now and need to be tamed.


----------



## LoveCraze

Aggie said:


> Oh no Khadija, I have indigo in my hair right now and will be rinsing it out hopefully in an hour or so. I am doing the 2-step henna and indigo treatment because I want really dark results today. My grays are pretty fierce now and need to be tamed.


 
So Aggie tell me, if one was to only use the henna without the indigo on grays, would you say they would come out more reddish or bronze like?  I was wondering because my mom is using it on her gray right now and I would hate for it to be a HAM color! :burning:  If I need to get indigo to tame it please advise. At any rate, I guess I'll see her results when I get home :crossfingers: the whole time.


----------



## jamaraa

Henna w/o the indigo tends to produce VERY ORANGEY RED hair...think I Love Lucy red. Indigo gives it a nice "Irish setter" red as I like to call it. IMHO, it looks much better on dark hair to also do indigo.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

...but if you use yemeni henna and have henna build up (for some that need this) then the results on greys are very reddish and beautiful. Similar to highlights.

Yemeni has great grey coverage. But to tame any red or orangey down your choices from mildest to strongest would be: amla, katam (buxus), and indigo.


----------



## Aggie

StephElise said:


> So Aggie tell me, if one was to only use the henna without the indigo on grays, would you say they would come out more reddish or bronze like? I was wondering because my mom is using it on her gray right now and I would hate for it to be a HAM color! :burning: If I need to get indigo to tame it please advise. At any rate, I guess I'll see her results when I get home :crossfingers: the whole time.


 
The henna would definitely leave a reddish copper tint on gray hair *without* indigo added to it. If your mom would like dark brown hair then I would recommend adding indigo to the henna, perhaps in a 60:40 or 70:30 henna to indigo ratio. It would tone down the red copper color and still not be so dark that she would look gothic, ya know? 

As Khadija indicated, amla powder would add some mild brownish coloring to the henna as well. I liked using amla but it wasn't getting my hair as dark as I usually like it. When I get older, then I may go back to adding just the amla powder to my henna treatments for a slightly darker effect than using henna alone or switch to doing a one step hendigo treatment.

I had wayyy too many grays showing and wanted them black again. I love the results so far. As I get older, I will switch to using a 60:40 or 50:50 henna to indigo mixture to keep my hair dark but not black.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

These new pics of you Aggie in your siggy are really gorgeous. Your hair is so long!


----------



## jamaraa

*Aggie* I'm glad you got the color you wanted. Dye release times can be some impatient going!  When I put mine on to brew, I can't resist peeking every so often. 

*Khadija*
do ya thang girl....hip 'em to khatam (ie buxus).  I've never used it before, so do you use it in 1 step or 2?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Thanks! Will do 

Katam well, people have tried experimenting with it in a 2 step for brown results, but it varies between people. I haven't used it on my hair hair because I like henna alone at this time. Usually the katam is used as a one step along with the henna. It's pretty good as an alternative choice, but you can't get black from it. It does cover grey really well, and the only thing is that the sift is not as good as indigo is. 

It's like how yemeni used to be in previous years. Now yemeni this year for 2009 is really a much better sift and quality. (They finally listened!)


----------



## Aggie

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> These new pics of you Aggie in your siggy are really gorgeous. Your hair is so long!


 

Thanks Khadija but those are extension braids in my siggy. I usually wear them quite long. My next hair style may be cornrows again. I don't know for sure yet though.


----------



## jamaraa

I've never used amla in my mixes because it's supposed to reinforce the curl pattern. Have you guys found this to be true (in henna only...not in oils)?


----------



## Aggie

jamaraa said:


> *Aggie* I'm glad you got the color you wanted. Dye release times can be some impatient going!  *When I put mine on to brew, I can't resist peeking every so often. *
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I know this feeling all too well.


----------



## naijamerican

SouthernStunner said:


> Hey Platinum I do it all the time.  I have been doing the C&G method for a year now and as soon as I take I my braids the first thing I do is henna my hair then I wait about three weeks and do a hard protein and the next day I am back in my braids.  This has helped thicken my hair, keep it strong, and because of the protein I am able to keep moisture in my hair.
> 
> NOTE***  While I am in my braids I do a moisture DC with steam 2x per week and I co-wash every day alternating moisture and a mild protein (mane and tail).
> 
> Because of all this I am in love with my hair!



I just had to say, what a fantastic braid regimen.  That sounds very managemable and not too time-consuming. Since I'm contemplating going into kinky twists, I might need to try something like what you're doing. 

Quick question (and please forgive me if it's already been answered): today I purchased henna from Whole Foods. I was told, by someone at Mehandi.com (I think) that if you buy the blonde colored one (Cassia) that the color wouldn't appear on my hair because it's too dark. Just wanted to confirm that this is indeed the case for those of you who have used it.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aggie

jamaraa said:


> I've never used amla in my mixes because it's supposed to reinforce the curl pattern. Have you guys found this to be true (in henna only...not in oils)?


 
Yeah, the amla powder, not the oil, really does tighten the curl pattern a bit. Henna loosens it but amla tightens it right back up.


----------



## Aggie

naijamerican said:


> I just had to say, what a fantastic braid regimen.  That sounds very managemable and not too time-consuming. Since I'm contemplating going into kinky twists, I might need to try something like what you're doing.
> 
> Quick question (and please forgive me if it's already been answered): today I purchased henna from Whole Foods. I was told, by someone at Mehandi.com (I think) that if you buy the blonde colored one (Cassia) that the color wouldn't appear on my hair because it's too dark. Just wanted to confirm that this is indeed the case for those of you who have used it. Thanks in advance.


 

I believe Jamaraa has some experience with cassia. I have never used it myself so I couldn't say for sure. I would like to know too and hope she answers.


----------



## naijamerican

Aggie said:


> I believe Jamaraa has some experience with cassia. I have never used it myself so I couldn't say for sure. I would like to know too and hope she answers.



Thanks Aggie! I know that I should trust what the person from Mehandi said, but I just want to be careful. Platinum blond is not a good look for me!


----------



## LoveCraze

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> Thanks! Will do
> 
> Katam well, people have tried experimenting with it in a 2 step for brown results, but it varies between people. I haven't used it on my hair hair because I like henna alone at this time. Usually the katam is used as a one step along with the henna. It's pretty good as an alternative choice, but you can't get black from it. It does cover grey really well, and the only thing is that the sift is not as good as indigo is.
> 
> It's like how yemeni used to be in previous years. Now yemeni this year for 2009 is really a much better sift and quality. (They finally listened!)


 
So if I wanted to tame the reddish color that was achieved from henna alone, can I go back (or rather my mom) and add the amla powder or the Katam in a second step?  Is it only advisable to do either of these combined with the henna? If no, what would be the best way to tame the henna color in a second step?  I'm thinking indigo may be the way to go but if there are other suggestions it would be nice to know.
Thanks.


----------



## Aggie

naijamerican said:


> Thanks Aggie! I know that I should trust what the person from Mehandi said, but I just want to be careful. Platinum blond is not a good look for me!


 If I remember correctly, the lady from mehandi was right. If your hair is dark, it won't leave any color on your hair but if your hair is like a lighter shade of brown or bleached, then it would stain it a little copperish. 

I was going to use cassia last year, but I learned that it doesn't leave a color deposit on dark hair and I wanted to have the slight reddish color deposit from regular henna on my gray hair, so I decided against the cassia for that reason.


----------



## jamaraa

StephElise said:


> So if I wanted to tame the reddish color that was achieved from henna alone, can I go back (or rather my mom) and add the amla powder or the Katam in a second step? Is it only advisable to do either of these combined with the henna? If no, what would be the best way to tame the henna color in a second step? I'm thinking indigo may be the way to go but if there are other suggestions it would be nice to know.
> Thanks.


 
Yes, you can add either amla, indigo, or khatam to your henna and make it a 1 step process. You can do any of the above in a 2 step process (ie henna 1st and your darkening agent imeediately afterwards). It all depends on how dark you want the hair to be whether you choose 1 or 2 steps (the latter will produce daker hair).

Personally, I'd do the indigo. It darkens most of all of the 3 choices. Amla, from what I understand, can tighten the curl pattern of the hair and I have no experince w/ khatam.


----------



## naijamerican

Aggie said:


> If I remember correctly, the lady from mehandi was right. If your hair is dark, it won't leave any color on your hair but if your hair is like a lighter shade of brown or bleached, then it would stain it a little copperish.
> 
> I was going to use cassia last year, but I learned that it doesn't leave a color deposit on dark hair and I wanted to have the slight reddish color deposit from regular henna on my gray hair, so I decided against the cassia for that reason.



Thank you so much, Aggie. I really so appreciate your feedback. I'm going to read through the thread and see what others put into their henna mixes. I'm keeping mine very simple; I purchased some coconut oil and castor oil, and I already have olive oil. I have some wonderful conditioners I can use (including our beloved Elucence ) so I'm very, very eager to try this out.


----------



## poookie

kandigyrl said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am a newbie who wants to try some henna. My question is I am 4 weeks post and I plan on relaxing at 8 weeks post, how close to relaxing is it ok to henna (ie. no more than 2 weeks).



hi there,

the ladies here have all given great advice to your question.  i'll share my personal experience with henna.

henna is 100% natural, so it's totally OK to henna anytime after your relaxer.  some people have even put in henna the same day of a relaxer.

what i wouldn't personally recommend is henna-ing right before a relaxer.  the pH of the relaxer cream will open up your cuticles, and a portion of the color the henna deposits in your hair will be released.  in november of 2007, i did a henna treatment, then relaxed my hair about a week after.  (my hair was all black then, with a reddish tint from the henna) while i was rinsing away the relaxer from my hair, i noticed that it was rinsing away a brownish reddish color.  this was some of the henna color deposit rinsing away.  after i blowdried and styled, i realized that my hair's reddish tint wasn't nearly as red.

so basically, i'd recommend doing your henna treatment as far away from a relaxer touch-up as possible; after your touch-up being the best time.

hope that helps


----------



## jamaraa

*Relaxers and henna* I say not before a relaxer because of the rinse out process leaving some potential irritation to the scalp. Henna, even when mixed w/ conditioner, can be the dickens to rinse out. You don't wanna go to get your relaxer on a scalp that's just been henna'd in order to avoid relaxer burns. If your scalp is fine after your relaxer, go for it....but I say don't henna at least 10 days before tho.


----------



## Aggie

naijamerican said:


> Thank you so much, Aggie. I really so appreciate your feedback. I'm going to read through the thread and see what others put into their henna mixes. I'm keeping mine very simple; I purchased some coconut oil and castor oil, and I already have olive oil. *I have some wonderful conditioners I can use (including our beloved Elucence* ) so I'm very, very eager to try this out.


 
You are quite welcomed Naijamerican. , the bolded is definitely one of my favorite conditioners. I just ordered 2 litre sizes of it from www.sleekhair.com when they sent me a 20% off coupon. I just couldn't resist that offer. 

I do keep my henna treatments very simple now and I use the not so simple one when I feel like having a long ayurveda day with my hair. I only use hot distilled water, a little each of amla and brahmi powders and some brahmi or amla oil. I don't even put in the essential oils anymore like I used to with every henna treatment. I can handle the odor now.


----------



## Aggie

jamaraa said:


> *Relaxers and henna* I say not before a relaxer because of the rinse out process leaving some potential irritation to the scalp. Henna, even when mixed w/ conditioner, can be the dickens to rinse out. You don't wanna go to get your relaxer on a scalp that's just been henna'd in order to avoid relaxer burns. If your scalp is fine after your relaxer, go for it*....but I say don't henna at least 10 days before tho*.


 , I totally agree with the bolded.


----------



## jamaraa

Aggie said:


> You are quite welcomed Naijamerican. , the bolded is definitely one of my favorite conditioners. I just ordered 2 litre sizes of it from www.sleekhair.com when they sent me a 20% off coupon. I just couldn't resist that offer.
> 
> I do keep my henna treatments very simple now and I use the not so simple one when I feel like having a long ayurveda day with my hair. I only use hot distilled water, a little each of amla and brahmi powders and some brahmi or amla oil. I don't even put in the essential oils anymore like I used to with every henna treatment. I can handle the odor now.


 
If you think henna or indigo smells bad, try cassia. Good Lawd, I was NOT prepared for it. Pee---ewww!


----------



## Bun Mistress

Protein doesn't both me (although the two step came close).  after a rinse out the henna/rotein mixture I do my usual.  Coconut milk/con/oil mix shampoo, then d/c with AO jojoba/aloe or Aveda dry remedy I just finished with this)  and that's about it.  



jamaraa said:


> Wow! I wouldn't recommend this generally, BUT if it's working for you....tell us how you moisturize afterwards. I've never heard pf anyone mixing Aphogee 2 steap and henna (which CAN act like protein for some), so your mositure routine is def of insterest.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

aaahh no way, indigo smells the worst. That one, shikakai gets up into my nose....not my faves to smell. I have a nice bottle of sweet orange oil handy for all of that


----------



## sharifeh

jamaraa said:


> *Relaxers and henna* I say not before a relaxer because of the rinse out process leaving some potential irritation to the scalp. Henna, even when mixed w/ conditioner, can be the dickens to rinse out. You don't wanna go to get your relaxer on a scalp that's just been henna'd in order to avoid relaxer burns. If your scalp is fine after your relaxer, go for it....but I say don't henna at least 10 days before tho.



10 days, good looking!
I'll wait 10 days before I next relax then because I just henna'ed


----------



## LoveCraze

Cherokia-Rose said:


> i just started using reshma henna and i love the color and i love that it releases very quickly.


 
 I concur. I too use Reshma henna.
My first mix consisted of water, about a tbsp of olive oil and some conditioner. I let it sit overnight for the color to release.  I then froze what I didn't use. The second time around after defrosting, I added honey. It seemed to help out alot with dryness. This henna also colored my grays wonderfully.


----------



## Meridian

I have a question. I bought some Jamila henna (the one with the cellophane packaging)and was wondering if I can use that on Relaxed hair or do I have to use the Summer 2009 (foil package) Jamila Henna? Different sites say that its BAQ, just not as finely sifted as the Summer 2009 crop and others say it's not BAQ, just good for hair.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

If this is the same question I just got on my blog, then I just responded. Hope the answer helps


----------



## ActionActress

oooop2 said:


> I do a henna treatment every 12 days and a henna gloss every 7. Thus far, I haven't had an issue w/ dryness. However, I think the key is I cowash 4x/wk, herbal spritz hair 2x/day, and apply a very rich moisture to my strands daily.


 
Depending on my grays, I have every once in a while do a henna treatment one week then the week after that.  The trick is to moisturize well and seal with oil.  I haven't come up with dryness yet, been doing this for a while.  But I also do a conditioner marinade prior to my treatments.  I use VO5 or some other conditioner from the Aubrey Organics line, drench my hair with it(on dry  hair), seal with amla oil, place plastic processing cap on and marinade for a few hours.  Then I attend to whatever Ayurvedic treatment (powders) I am going to  use for the day.


BTW I don't rinse the conditioner out, I simply apply over the henna or whatever treatment I'm using over the already conditioner drenched hair.


----------



## Okay

How much does the texture change?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

It varies between people. Usually most say at least from curly to looser curls. Numbers would be more helpful, what do you all think?


----------



## Okay

bumping !


----------



## Platinum

I've been in braids for the last 6 months but I still do the Henna treatments everytime I remove my braids. I'm transitioning and I believe that Henna really helps with retention. I tried transitioning almost 2 years ago but got discouraged because I had a lot of breakage. I think I'll be able to do a successful long term transition if I continue Henna'ing.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

That's great to hear that you keep up with it. Keep it up


----------



## Loves Harmony

Can you use henna on dye hair?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Yes you can as long as you use 100% pure henna powder, such as body art quality henna


----------



## CaliDiamond

I will be trying Jamila henna for the first time next week. Can't wait! I usually use Karishma, and I hope Jamila is just a good..better be..considering Jamila means beautiful in a few languages!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

agreed! What a perfect name for a henna brand


----------



## Meridian

I henna'd and indigo'd last week and just washed my hair out, is it normal for some color to wash out? Or do you think it was particles that never washed out originally?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Usually with the first and second wash you may see some more color coming out, and it's mostly a little bit of leftovers, and the extras, even if you henna alone this happens at times. It always happens for me.


----------



## Meridian

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> Usually with the first and second wash you may see some more color coming out, and it's mostly a little bit of leftovers, and the extras, even if you henna alone this happens at times. It always happens for me.



Thank you. It happened the first time I used henna and indigo also.


----------



## Skiggle

Hi!
If i mix henna and indigo together will the
result be a dark brown or black color?
And is this safe to do?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Welcome Meridian!

Skiggle, yes you can mix them together as a one-step process to create a dark brown tone, but your proportions should be at least 70% indigo and 30% henna for dark brown. It is completely safe 

For black you'd need to do a two-step process of first henna and second of indigo. Here are are the instructions on my blog:
http://hennablogspot.com/how-to-use...ye-your-hair-reddish-to-brown-to-black-tones/


----------



## Platinum

I'm removing my Senegalese Twists tonight and I'm thinking about Henna'ing tomorrow. I haven't decided if I'm going to use Jamila or Nupur. I think Henna gives strength to my hair (I'm transitioning) so I'll continue to Henna between braid installs. I'll post my recipe when I do the process.


----------



## sleek

Bookmarking


----------



## Platinum

I Henna'd the other day and my hair was so strong and soft afterwards. 

1 box of Jamila Henna (100 grams)
1/2 box of Hesh brand Brahmi Powder (50 grams)
1/2 box of Maka Powder (25 grams)
3 oz coconut oil
Approx. 4 oz Suave Humectant Condish

I'll use this mix again after I removed these braids in a few months.


----------



## vkb247

I forgot about this thread!

I have started alternating my henna treatments with Kalpi Tone treatments and my hair is so wonderfully black and dark! IDK if its the combination but my hair is noticiable darker and a few people have asked me if I dyed my hair black. (My hair is naturally very dark but henna + relaxer gives me plenty of red).

I was adding up the percentages of different herbs on the back of the box and noticed that a large percentage is unaccounted for and I wonder if it is henna. Either way I love it.


----------



## mstar

Now that I've done my BKT and I'm wearing my hair straight, I can really see my henna color...and it's gorgeous!  It's just a slight tint, but the color is so pretty--right in between red and burgundy. Love it.

I did a henna gloss for my December treatment, and I really didn't like the results. It didn't loosen my curl at the root, the color didn't take well, and it didn't boost my shine. I didn't even get any extra softness or moisture from mixing in the conditioner and oil. The gloss did succeed in making my hair strong, but I'm much happier with the results I got in January, when I went back to doing a regular henna treatment with water only.


----------



## catgurl

Bumping!
This thread is great, lots of useful info!

Are you guys still Henna-ing?  

I've used Cassia and Alma before but I want to try Hendigo for the first time for my birthday in May and I've been searching the forums.  

I have very dark brown hair that tends to turn reddish in the sun naturally.  However, I prefer my hair to stay deep dark brwn almost black without reddish highlights.  I am thinking of 1-step hendigo due to time issues.  I have a young DS and can't get with these 2 day processes! 

I plan to use 70% Indigo, 15% Henna, 15% Alma. Let the Henna+ Alma mix sit for 2 hours then add Indigo mix. Apply to hair for 4-6 hours, rinse then DC. 

Ideally I would do a Hendigo gloss since I found Cassia very difficult to rinse out, but I've read that Indigo does not mix well with condish.....

What do you guys think of this plan?


----------



## nymane

I have a quick question...

I purchased Indian Henna from henna sooq and I accidentally brought the 2008 instead of the 2009 crop...will the 2008 crop hair a lower dye content because it's older? How does the company keep it fresh for a year? I read that both the powder and the paste should be kept frozen to preserve the potency. TIA


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

You could always email Henna Sooq to find out about their methods of keeping henna powder and paste fresh.

They have cold storage and freezer. The packages are double sealed and inside foil packages to keep out light, air and moisture.

The suppliers usually say up to 3 yrs but Henna Sooq only keeps their powder for 2 crops max. One gets sold as henna for hair once it is over 1 yrs old, and the fresher can be used for both body art and hair usage. 
The 2008 is still very good to use, but if you wanted very deep red results using 2009 crops would have been better.

I hope this helps


----------



## MizzBrit

i did henna for the first time last week..didn't get any color release but i think that cause i used alma oil..i believe i read somewhere alma makes hair darker...and it did..shinier too!..my avi is actually the henna freshly washed out


----------



## Ruby True

I tried henna  from Lush ( don't  judge me , I know) their  caca noir. Downtown Toronto so it  was easy to get. It  was  alright, it  did  give me  some colour , strength and  the  courage to  try a "real"  henna


----------



## Angelicus

I can't wait to henna my hair with my 99 cent Karishma pack! Yea baby!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

MizzBrit said:


> i did henna for the first time last week..didn't get any color release but i think that cause i used alma oil..i believe i read somewhere alma makes hair darker...and it did..shinier too!..my avi is actually the henna freshly washed out


 

Even so you should have gotten some red highlights or something in the light. A bit of it at elast. Was it fresh 2009 henna powder that you were using?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Ruby True said:


> I tried henna from Lush ( don't judge me , I know) their caca noir. Downtown Toronto so it was easy to get. It was alright, it did give me some colour , strength and the courage to try a "real" henna


 
At Green Instead they sell fresh henna powder. It's at 200 Spadina Ave. (near Queen)


----------



## Ruby True

thanks i will do that


----------



## Platinum

I'm still wearing my Senegalese Twists but I'll be removing them in a few weeks. I will Henna after taking them out. I'll also give my self a break from braids for a while. In the meantime, I'll try to do Henna treatments every 2-3 weeks for strength. I'm a long-term transitioner so I think Henna treatment will really help with retention.


----------



## MizzBrit

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> Even so you should have gotten some red highlights or something in the light. A bit of it at elast. Was it fresh 2009 henna powder that you were using?




idk really. i purchased it from a member here..i believe she said it was Egyptian henna.its from floweringtreebotanicals.com


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

I have a couple of friends who live in Cairo, Egypt who went there from the States, and they said they weren't exactly happy with the henna they got there, so that's what I can say from what they mentionned to me. I don't think they were making it up just because they were speaking to me, since they specifically wanted better henna powder regardless. Maybe if you try out some 2009 henna, it would give better color results. Yemeni is pretty darn strong!


----------



## Zawaj

I just received my Nupur henna in the mail. I'm going to give the henna one more chance. My already dry, now overprocessed hair was hating henna for a while. I will add a bit of oil to the mix and DC maybe overnight after doing the henna. I think I will do it on the weekend.


----------



## Ruby True

Hi Khadija,
I  got  my henna  today, thanks. I  bought the  Yemeni  because I  don't  want  by  hair  black as a cat. I want my  hair  dark/ black with  red  highlights/undertone. Should I buy indigo as well? My  hair is the colour of my  siggy.

TIA


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Yemeni really should give you the tone you want unless you have a higher percentage of greys. But it's hard for me to see cause your siggy is small. Do you have any shots of your hair in your profile?


----------



## Ruby True

Oops sorry about that. Hope this helps. I just highlights in the sun.
TIA


----------



## CaliDiamond

I used *Hesh Heenara Hair Pack *(which is mainly henna combined with other herbs) last night. I mixed it with additional amla, brahmi, and maka powders. It brightened my color and "silkened" my hair. The only thing I don't like is the smell. It smells kinda like curry, but the benefits are worth it.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Ruby True said:


> Oops sorry about that. Hope this helps. I just highlights in the sun.
> TIA


 

I think it looks great! Only if you want it darker then you could add indigo but it looks really beautiful!


----------



## babayred_86

I just my first two step henna indigo treatment to get black hair. My question is, do i have to do this two step process every time now or can i just use the indigo?


----------



## babayred_86

bumpity plz


----------



## Platinum

babayred_86 said:


> I just my first two step henna indigo treatment to get black hair. My question is, do i have to do this two step process every time now or can i just use the indigo?


 
It depends on how often you plan to do the two-step. I believe if you don't Henna often (like every 3-4 months), you will need to do it. The last few times I did the two step, the jet black effect from the Indigo lasted about two months and when I retouched, I did the two step. Some of the ladies make it a one step process by mixing the Henna and Indigo together. I'm not sure of the ratio of the mix. Hope this helps.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Platinum said:


> It depends on how often you plan to do the two-step. I believe if you don't Henna often (like every 3-4 months), you will need to do it. The last few times I did the two step, the jet black effect from the Indigo lasted about two months and when I retouched, I did the two step. Some of the ladies make it a one step process by mixing the Henna and Indigo together. I'm not sure of the ratio of the mix. Hope this helps.


 
I second this


----------



## Aggie

Platinum said:


> It depends on how often you plan to do the two-step. I believe if you don't Henna often (like every 3-4 months), you will need to do it. The last few times I did the two step, the jet black effect from the Indigo lasted about two months and when I retouched, I did the two step. Some of the ladies make it a one step process by mixing the Henna and Indigo together. I'm not sure of the ratio of the mix. Hope this helps.


 


Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> I second this


 
I third this. If your new growth grows out fairly quickly, you may find that you'd need to perform the 2 step process even sooner than 2 months. 

Like Platinum, the dark color lasted about 2 months on my hair before I actually saw a need to re-apply the dye. I really liked that seeing that I was changing my regimen to a very low manipulation regimen. 

I do need to do a 2-step treatment at the end of this month in preparation for my individual extension braids next month.


----------



## NappyDesma

WOW!!! I haven't done a henna  gloss in a while until this past Saturday........and MAN! I don't know why I stopped!!! My hair feels WONDERFUL!!!! I have a huge stack of henna, cassia and amla that I wanted to use before I re-deploy, but didn't think I would be able to do it until now. I was so stuck on trying to get a natural color tint, that I forgot about the other benfits of henna. Well, I won't forget it now......Henna for life!!!!


----------



## Aggie

Since this thread keeps popping up as of late, I decided to mix my henna this afternoon a couple of hours ago and now I am waiting for the color to release. 

I won't have time to apply it until tomorrow night though. I will refrigerate it tonight and take it out tomorrow after work, put it on some slow heat and apply it before bed. 

Of course I will be sleeping with it in my hair and washing it out on Wednesday morning followed by indigo for a couple of hours, wash out and wear my hair bunned for a few days. I can't wait.


----------



## babayred_86

Platinum said:


> It depends on how often you plan to do the two-step. I believe if you don't Henna often (like every 3-4 months), you will need to do it. The last few times I did the two step, the jet black effect from the Indigo lasted about two months and when I retouched, I did the two step. Some of the ladies make it a one step process by mixing the Henna and Indigo together. I'm not sure of the ratio of the mix. Hope this helps.



Well I'm new to henna in general, but i was planning on doing this at least once a month.Mainly because my hair got black in the front but the back is still brown


----------



## Platinum

I henna'd the other day with with Nupur brand Henna. I only used water, a little olive oil, and added some Brahmi & Maka powders. After rinsing it out with VO5 moisture milk condish, I did an overnight DC. It was a little dry in the morning so I cowashed with Suave Humectant. My hair felt so strong and soft. I plan to continue Henna treatments atleast once a month. I  Henna!


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~

I've Henna'd before and had great results, but I'm wondering since no part of my house is ever truly warm, could I sit my mixture on my window seal, or on my back deck, or would the direct sunlight be too much?

Also, I normally use Jamila, but I have a package of Neha Herbal Henna that's been sitting under my cabinet, I'm scared to use it because I haven't seen any posts about it, have any of you ladies heard or triend it before?


----------



## Vintageglam

I have bought but not yet used the LUSH Cacoa Noir Indigo Henna as it seems pretty convenient and another LHCF'er (thanks MStar) said she had real success with it.

Anyone else used this Henna and like it?


----------



## Vintageglam

p.s. does anyone steam their Henna in?  Does this help with faster colour uptake?


----------



## LoveCraze

PositivelyRadiant said:


> p.s. does anyone steam their Henna in? Does this help with faster colour uptake?


 
I haven't had the opportunity to steam my henna in just yet, but I certainly plan to. Bumping for more responses here. 
Also, how long do you keep it in if you do steam your henna? Would 3 hours be long enough? Or could you get away with a shorter time?


----------



## Ballerina_Bun

I just had a Henna mishap with Nupur. I couldn’t find indigo anywhere here , so that I could correct it .  I had to order some from Canada …. from Sooq(sp??) with some other goodies.  I can’t wait to get my package.  

How do you ladies that use Henna regularly not end up looking like Lucille Ball …lol ?


----------



## Ruby True

I used Caca Noir  from Lush. It was not  bad and not as  messy as  regular henna. there was no dye release per se. Just make sure to  use  a moisturizing deep  conditioner  after.

I have also used Yemeni henna from Henna Sooq .I loved the colour my  greys  were turned into nice  red  strands ( see attached pic). I did not  use any indigo.I also liked that  I could email Khadija from  recommendations.  I also bought other goodies like  the shikakai hair powder, cocoveda and  amla  oils. She has  other products  that  I want to try  but I must  use up my excess products from my  product junkie  dayserplexed. Right  now Im into ayurveda and  oils. HTH


----------



## Vintageglam

Good to know I think I will add some Henna Indigo when I melt down the Lush Cacao Noir as well as some Amla powder and steam it in for 2 hours and then  let it sit and cool for a further 2 - 3 hours before co-washing it out with cheapie cholesterol and then shampoo and then DC'ing again with a moisturising DC.


----------



## Aggie

~NanCeBoTwin~ said:


> I've Henna'd before and had great results, but I'm wondering since no part of my house is ever truly warm, could I sit my mixture on my window seal, or on my back deck, or would the direct sunlight be too much?
> 
> Also, I normally use Jamila, but I have a package of Neha Herbal Henna that's been sitting under my cabinet, I'm scared to use it because I haven't seen any posts about it, have any of you ladies heard or triend it before?


 
NCBT, I sit my henna out in the sun every single time I henna, so it should be okay if you decide to put it outside in full sunlight. I usually have it wrapped real tight in plastic and foil and all wrapped up in a hot wet towel for good measure. I leave it out there for about 8 hours or so before applying to my hair.

In fact, I have henna on my hair right now and will be doing the full 2 step henna/indigo treatment because my grays are fierce. I haven't henna'ed since November and my hair is crying out to be henna'ed, so it's high time I do it.


----------



## Aggie

Ballerina_Bun said:


> I just had a Henna mishap with Nupur. I couldn’t find indigo anywhere here , so that I could correct it . I had to order some from Canada …. from Sooq(sp??) with some other goodies. I can’t wait to get my package.
> 
> How do you ladies that use Henna regularly not end up looking like Lucille Ball …lol ?


 
If that's your henna pic in your avi, WOW! I am sorry that happened to you. But I have very dark hair so henna would not lighten it the way it did yours in your avi. In fact, henna doesn't lighten dark hair at all, it anly leave a little tint of a reddish-copper color on the strands, mostly seen in bright sunlight.


----------



## Ballerina_Bun

Aggie said:


> If that's your henna pic in your avi, WOW! I am sorry that happened to you. But I have very dark hair so henna would not lighten it the way it did yours in your avi. In fact, henna doesn't lighten dark hair at all, it anly leave a little tint of a reddish-copper color on the strands, mostly seen in bright sunlight.


 
  No, that's not my REAL Henna picture in my Avatar.  I wore my Pippi Langstrømpe wig out to dinner (i'm "slightly" quirky).  My real henna mishap wasn't that bad ....   But it was still bad, because if I relax again, it will lighten even more, add that to the approaching summer sun 


Can you believe it .... My package was already in the mail today from Henna Sooq.  I have a "care package" on the way from the states and that's stuck in customs by the Norwegian KGB ….. They let a package with powders come through, but a package with my dirty, old cannibalized Pointe shoes, Oprah magazine and 4 Met Rx gets stopped.  ....


----------



## Aggie

Ballerina_Bun said:


> No, that's not my REAL Henna picture in my Avatar. I wore my Pippi Langstrømpe wig out to dinner (i'm "slightly" quirky). My real henna mishap wasn't that bad ....  But it was still bad, because if I relax again, it will lighten even more, add that to the approaching summer sun
> 
> 
> . ....


 Whew! Thank goodness!


----------



## Aggie

I finally washed out my henna and now I have the indigo in my hair. I will keep it in for about 2.5 hours before washing it out. I sure it comes out as black as the last one. 

I used diluted flour water to thicken and add consistency to the indigo this time. I ran out of cornstarch so I hope it comes out as good as it did in November when I used the cornstarch. 

I know that I will have to wash it out with coolish water to avoid the flour gunking up on my hair. Hot water to wash it out today is a .


----------



## guudhair

Does any color residue get on your clothes or pillow afterwards?


----------



## Aggie

guudhair said:


> Does any color residue get on your clothes or pillow afterwards?


 

Only if it is not properly rinsed out.


----------



## guudhair

Thanks...think I'll buy some today...is it okay to do a light protein treatment (Keraphix)?...or is there really no need?...I already use the standard powders about twice a week


----------



## guudhair

and what color will my hair be if I henna without indigo?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

What color is your hair naturally? Henna also dyes and tints the hair reddish tones to varying degrees depending on freshness and crop year of henna powder used


----------



## guudhair

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> What color is your hair naturally?


 
It's a very dark brown color...almost looks black except in sunlight...I've been reading about how henna gives a red color but I do not want a red/reddish color in my hair

How much am I suppose to use?...I went to a few stores today to compare prices but didn't see any mixing measurements on boxes.

Is it okay to do a light protein treatment (Keraphix)?...or is there really no need if I use the standard powders two times a week?

Lastly, where can I find indigo in the store?...I went to six stores today and none of them knew what I was talking about.

sorry about all the questions ...


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Oh indigo is usually sold online only. It's a very hard herb to get hold of in shops, for some reason...and then again it's not that fresh anyhow. Same as their henna powders (usually). Find a good supplier online, and some of the ladies here can make a recommendation, I'm sure.

I am not really familiar with keraphix. Suppose I need to catch up 

If you don't want red tones in your dark hair, as they might slightly tint them, you could use cassia obovata instead but it isn't as long term as henna can be.

But yes to avoid red tones you could use indigo, or even amla powder, as some people like that amla powder helps them maintain their curls, or if not then henna does loosen curls for some. So just decide what henna hair care regimen will be perfect for you.


----------



## Aggie

guudhair said:


> Thanks...think I'll buy some today...is it okay to do a light protein treatment (Keraphix)?...or is there really no need?...I already use the standard powders about twice a week


 It's not really necessary after a henna treatment. I'd say give yourself a protein treatment about a week after the henna application.


----------



## guudhair

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> But yes to avoid red tones you could use indigo, or even amla powder, as some people like that amla powder helps them maintain their curls, or if not then henna does loosen curls for some. So just decide what henna hair care regimen will be perfect for you.


 
Thanks...I have amla powder but I want the henna to loosen my new growth so I can stretch my relaxers longer...is there another powder that can be purchased in a store to counter the redness?


----------



## Angelicus

Hey y'all! Yesterday I had a cosmetology student come over to my house to learn about henna + indigo application. She was told by her teachers that henna and natural products are bad!  I let her watch Youtube videos on henna, then had her skim over the Henna Book provided by Catherine Jones. Finally, I *gasp* let her apply henna then indigo on my hair, guiding her through the process.

The result... OMG this was the best BEST BEST henna + indigo application on my hair EVER in my life. My hair is black as a raven's wing. I will try to post pics tomorrow. 

I know I say this a lot but Karishma really is the best henna. It glided on my hair like conditioner. my hair even felt detangled after I rinsed it out. 

The indigo was another story. I warned her that sometimes the indigo clumps up and that speed would be her friend. I give her an 'A+' in color application. My hair feels UBER-conditioned thanks to the Henna. After sitting with V05 in my hair for two minutes, my hair was detangled. I can't stop playing in it!


----------



## keykee

PositivelyRadiant said:


> I have bought but not yet used the LUSH Cacoa Noir Indigo Henna as it seems pretty convenient and another LHCF'er (thanks MStar) said she had real success with it.
> 
> Anyone else used this Henna and like it?



I've used CACA Brun and Rouge from Lush and I like them.


----------



## Platinum

Angelicus said:


> Hey y'all! Yesterday I had a cosmetology student come over to my house to learn about henna + indigo application. She was told by her teachers that henna and natural products are bad!  I let her watch Youtube videos on henna, then had her skim over the Henna Book provided by Catherine Jones. Finally, I *gasp* let her apply henna then indigo on my hair, guiding her through the process.
> 
> The result... OMG this was the best BEST BEST henna + indigo application on my hair EVER in my life. My hair is black as a raven's wing. I will try to post pics tomorrow.
> 
> I know I say this a lot but Karishma really is the best henna. It glided on my hair like conditioner. my hair even felt detangled after I rinsed it out.
> 
> The indigo was another story. I warned her that sometimes the indigo clumps up and that speed would be her friend. I give her an 'A+' in color application. My hair feels UBER-conditioned thanks to the Henna. After sitting with V05 in my hair for two minutes, my hair was detangled. I can't stop playing in it!


 
I haven't tried Karishma henna yet. I still have about 4 boxes of Jamila and 2 boxes of Reshma. Did you mixed your henna with anything?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

guudhair said:


> Thanks...I have amla powder but I want the henna to loosen my new growth so I can stretch my relaxers longer...is there another powder that can be purchased in a store to counter the redness?


 

Yes you can use katam or indigo.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Angelicus said:


> Hey y'all! Yesterday I had a cosmetology student come over to my house to learn about henna + indigo application. She was told by her teachers that henna and natural products are bad!  I let her watch Youtube videos on henna, then had her skim over the Henna Book provided by Catherine Jones. Finally, I *gasp* let her apply henna then indigo on my hair, guiding her through the process.
> 
> The result... OMG this was the best BEST BEST henna + indigo application on my hair EVER in my life. My hair is black as a raven's wing. I will try to post pics tomorrow.
> 
> I know I say this a lot but Karishma really is the best henna. It glided on my hair like conditioner. my hair even felt detangled after I rinsed it out.
> 
> The indigo was another story. I warned her that sometimes the indigo clumps up and that speed would be her friend. I give her an 'A+' in color application. My hair feels UBER-conditioned thanks to the Henna. After sitting with V05 in my hair for two minutes, my hair was detangled. I can't stop playing in it!


 

Sounds like my kind of good time


----------



## guudhair

I bought a pack of Karishma Herbal Henna...it's 150g...do I use the whole pack?...is it okay to henna a few days after relaxing (or the same day)?...or should I do it a few days before relaxing?...I'm suppose to relax Wed (still debating)...


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

using 150 grams depends on your hair length and thickness. What is it?

I'd probably say it'd be better to henna before relaxing, just to make sure you get your hair the texture you want it to be. But I'd really like to hear other people's experience with this.


----------



## guudhair

my last length check is the pic in my avatar and it was taken in Jan so I guess about an inch or so longer...and it's pretty thick.


----------



## Anonymous1

I just received my cassia in the mail. I'm going to try it tomorrow. I have some henna and indigo too but i think i'm still afraid to go there.


----------



## nymane

guudhair said:


> I bought a pack of Karishma Herbal Henna...it's 150g...do I use the whole pack?...*is it okay to henna a few days after relaxing (or the same day)?*...or should I do it a few days before relaxing?...I'm suppose to relax Wed (still debating)...



The first time I used henna I did it the day after I relaxed...I loved the results

I always use it after I relax (last time I waited a week).


----------



## Angelicus

guudhair said:


> I bought a pack of Karishma Herbal Henna...it's 150g...do I use the whole pack?...is it okay to henna a few days after relaxing (or the same day)?...or should I do it a few days before relaxing?...I'm suppose to relax Wed (still debating)...


Hey! Usually, I am able to use one pack of Karishma on my hair but when the stylist did it, she needed 1 1/2 packs (my hair is very thick).  Also, it's cool to use henna whenever. Personally, my hair likes henna right after a relaxer... the color sticks better when my cuticles are up. If I were you, I'd just wait until after you relax.


----------



## Aggie

I always wait a week or two after my relaxer before using henna on my hair, but please remember that henna is natural and can be used anytime after the relaxer but if you wnat to avoid reversion, then I'd say, wait at least 3 days after relaxing.


----------



## Summer79

Just got a box of Reshma in the mail today and can't wait to henna for the first time tomorrow........provided the hair test comes out normal. I've been in the henna threads for a few weeks trying to learn all I can!


----------



## babayred_86

I seem to hear ppl talk about reshma, karishma, and jamilla alot in this thread. Is there a vast difference between these brands... like is the color deposit stronger or weaker in one?


----------



## Anonymous1

I just finished my cassia treatment. I'm under the dryer now in rollers. Can't wait to see how my hair will turn out once it's dry. It does feel stronger.


----------



## Angelicus

babayred_86 said:


> I seem to hear ppl talk about reshma, karishma, and jamilla alot in this thread. Is there a vast difference between these brands... like is the color deposit stronger or weaker in one?


Hi! Karishma Brand is a mixture of different herbs. Jamila is 100% henna. For me, Karishma washes out better and leaves my hair feeling more conditioned as Jamila.


----------



## Snuckles

babayred_86 said:


> I seem to hear ppl talk about reshma, karishma, and jamilla alot in this thread. Is there a vast difference between these brands... like is the color deposit stronger or weaker in one?



I too came confused between the various brands.  It would be great to see a list of brands (most talked about here) and there "best" qualities.


----------



## guudhair

Since the Karishma has herbs in it all ready, do I still need to add more amla?

Is adding the tea water used to make a darker hair color?


----------



## guudhair

For those of you who order from Mehandi, am I suppose to get the Body Art Quality Henna for African Hair?


----------



## nymane

guudhair said:


> For those of you who order from Mehandi, am I suppose to get the Body Art Quality Henna for African Hair?



When I order from them I get the Punjabi Prime...I get the the brightest/most red tint from this henna. I heard the the one for African hair is a little easier to rinse out, I've never tried it though.


----------



## Platinum

I henna'd about 2 weeks ago but I'll probably do a henna and indigo treatment this weekend. I'm almost a year post now and I'll probably get a sew-in so I'll henna for added strength.


----------



## Aggie

My vitamins are gowing my hair so fast that I think that I would need to add a hendigo treatyment to my front hairline to cover my grays. I just hendigo'ed my hair 9 days ago. I noticed that the grays were coming in 2 days ago, but only deep at the root. 

When I was finished with my henna treatment 9 days ago, I thoroughly inspected it - looking for gray hairs and I had complete gray coverage. The last time I henna'ed my hair, my grays stayed covered for much longer - more like a whole month it seemed.

Wow, I really  my PhytoSpecific Cap Energy but looks like I will need to henna my hair more often than previously planned. This is a good problem to have. Believe me!


----------



## Platinum

Aggie said:


> My vitamins are gowing my hair so fast that I think that I would need to add a hendigo treatyment to my front hairline to cover my grays. I just hendigo'ed my hair 9 days ago. I noticed that the grays were coming in 2 days ago, but only deep at the root.
> 
> When I was finished with my henna treatment 9 days ago, I thoroughly inspected it - looking for gray hairs and I had complete gray coverage. The last time I henna'ed my hair, my grays stayed covered for much longer - more like a whole month it seemed.
> 
> Wow, I really  my PhytoSpecific Cap Energy but looks like I will need to henna my hair more often than previously planned. This is a good problem to have. Believe me!


 
Congratulations on your progress, Aggie. What vitamins are you taking?


----------



## Aggie

Platinum said:


> Congratulations on your progress, Aggie. What vitamins are you taking?


 Thanks Platinum. The vitamins responsible for my fast hair growth now is PhytoSpecific Cap Energy.


----------



## Summer79

Here are a few pics of the first henna I did back on 4/13/2010. LOVE the color and the heavy feeling it gives my hair.  I think I get more a sheen than shine.....but my hair has never really been shiny though. Henna is a keeper for me for sure, have some on right now.  Wish I would not have waited so long to try it. After I did the henna, I DC for about 2hrs, air dried over night in 2 braids, did a light press with my flat iron, then a caruso set.


----------



## Curly Lee

HealthyHair2007 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> I use the Jamila brand. I mix mines with hot water. Once that is mixed, I add a whole egg. Mix that up and then add Suave Conditioner(which ever one I grab first), and coconut oil. May add a squig of lemon juice. I section my hair and slap it on. Put on my baggie, either get under the dryer for about 45 min or do things around the house to kill time.
> I never have a problem washing it out. I use a clarifying shampoo for two washes and then a moisturizing shampoo( maybe because I do long washes). It always rinses out well. I then DC for 45 min and roller set the top. It turns out great every time.
> I have been using henna almost 2 years now and the strength of my strands is my greatest accomplishment so far. I know once the hair is strong, it will then start gaining length......


You may have answered this already, but why do you add an egg to your henna mix?? What does it do different fro a traditional henna mix??


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva

guudhair said:


> Since the Karishma has herbs in it all ready, do I still need to add more amla?
> 
> Is adding the tea water used to make a darker hair color?


 
You dont' need to add more amla if you dont' want to. Amla tends to tone down the reds in the henna. Karishma henna (imo) doesn't turn the hair the brightest. It's the only henna I use by the way.


----------



## Zawaj

I'm considering hennaing again. I'm a little scared because my hair is soooo dry but I'll give it another go.


----------



## Platinum

Zawaj said:


> I'm considering hennaing again. I'm a little scared because my hair is soooo dry but I'll give it another go.


 
Have you tried adding a moisturizing condish to your mix? Also, I DC overnight with a moisturizing DC and that works for me.

I may try to henna this weekend.


----------



## demlew

Hello everyone. Thank you for all of the valuable answers here. I'm considering HIN for the first time, but I have two questions. First, does anyone use Porosity Control after the final DC or is that unnecessary? Second, does anyone know where I can purchase both Karishma and indigo in the Dallas-Fort Worth area? I'm too anxious to order online lol. TIA!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Zawaj, have you done the conditioning, oiling and/or shampoo bars as part of your henna/herbal regimen? That would help a whole lot


----------



## Zawaj

Platinum said:


> Have you tried adding a moisturizing condish to your mix? Also, I DC overnight with a moisturizing DC and that works for me.
> 
> I may try to henna this weekend.



I think I'll try the DC overnight after! Thanks! Did you do the henna ?



Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> Zawaj, have you done the conditioning, oiling and/or shampoo bars as part of your henna/herbal regimen? That would help a whole lot



I am an avid oiler. I pre-poo with EVCO typically overnight prior to my washes but this is a newish addition to my routine since I stopped henna-ing. This may help a lot though. I don't use any other ayurveda powders. I just ordered some henna so I will post my results as soon as I do it!

sidenote: Khadija I feel like I've been stalking hennasooq's website and flickr! I wish you were close because I would love to have my henna done by you!


----------



## sharifeh

Yes Zawaj, henna is really drying, next time I do it, I'm going to DC for a while with an uber moisturizing conditioner like aubrey organics...
I also heard that adding coconut milk to your mix can help counter the drying effects, I have yet to try that though...


----------



## DrC

1.) Can Henna be used for transitioners??
2.) What are benefits of Henna ( besides changing your hair color?)
3.) Does it really make your curl pattern easier??
4.) How many TYPES of henna are there?


I'm a transitioner who would like to try Henna and change my hair color to Red (any type of natural shade red). Uncertain as to what Henna to use since there is a variety out there.  So far, I know compound Henna is not good.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Thanks Zawaj! You are in Washington State right? Anywhere near Vancouver at all? My cousin lives in Seattle. I am trying to get to Vancouver for August around the 8th...





Zawaj said:


> I think I'll try the DC overnight after! Thanks! Did you do the henna ?
> 
> 
> 
> I am an avid oiler. I pre-poo with EVCO typically overnight prior to my washes but this is a newish addition to my routine since I stopped henna-ing. This may help a lot though. I don't use any other ayurveda powders. I just ordered some henna so I will post my results as soon as I do it!
> 
> sidenote: Khadija I feel like I've been stalking hennasooq's website and flickr! I wish you were close because I would love to have my henna done by you!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

THEDONROSSCOLLECTION said:


> 1.) Can Henna be used for transitioners??
> 2.) What are benefits of Henna ( besides changing your hair color?)
> 3.) Does it really make your curl pattern easier??
> 4.) How many TYPES of henna are there?
> 
> 
> I'm a transitioner who would like to try Henna and change my hair color to Red (any type of natural shade red). Uncertain as to what Henna to use since there is a variety out there. So far, I know compound Henna is not good.


 
The benefits of henna are that they strengthen, and thicken your hair. Brings shine to it. Gorgeous! Makes your hair soft. It can be drying so do moisturize and balance your hair regimen out to include henna. It stops dandruff. 

it is fine to use if you are transitioning in my opinion.

It does loosen the curl pattern for a high percentage of people, about 85% of people have this happen to them

How many types? hhmmm well there are MANY brand names, but really going by the country of origin gives a better idea on what the henna might be like. 
There is henna from Morocco, yemen, indian, and pakistan and those countries have the best henna on the market. Some are better then others of course. brand names vary, and next sift, and freshness would be important things to factor in.


----------



## Platinum

Hi Zawaj, I didn't Henna this weekend because I just got home a few hours ago. I'll probably henna in about 2 weeks. I like Jamila Henna but I may try Reshna brand next time.


----------



## DrC

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> The benefits of henna are that they strengthen, and thicken your hair. Brings shine to it. Gorgeous! Makes your hair soft. It can be drying so do moisturize and balance your hair regimen out to include henna. It stops dandruff.
> 
> it is fine to use if you are transitioning in my opinion.
> 
> It does loosen the curl pattern for a high percentage of people, about 85% of people have this happen to them
> 
> How many types? hhmmm well there are MANY brand names, but really going by the country of origin gives a better idea on what the henna might be like.
> There is henna from Morocco, yemen, indian, and pakistan and those countries have the best henna on the market. Some are better then others of course. brand names vary, and next sift, and freshness would be important things to factor in.



thank You.

Wooow, didnt know there were that many varieties of it.  Okay since I have that information down, wheres the best place to buy it?? Online or at the store??


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Unless the store specializes in henna and natural hair care, I wouldn't recommend it as my number 1 choice. as henna powders can be sitting on the shelf for a long time, out in the open and not in cool conditioners for freshness, but some do get from the local indian shops. The sift is usually not as great as the body art quality henna powders. Body art quality means and applies to ONLY henna powder, where the henna powder is fresh enough and finely sifted enough for henna artists to also use for body art, and the color is usually the best in those henna powders.

Online a few members I am sure can recommend a good henna shop.


----------



## DrC

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> Unless the store specializes in henna and natural hair care, I wouldn't recommend it as my number 1 choice. as henna powders can be sitting on the shelf for a long time, out in the open and not in cool conditioners for freshness, but some do get from the local indian shops. The sift is usually not as great as the body art quality henna powders. Body art quality means and applies to ONLY henna powder, where the henna powder is fresh enough and finely sifted enough for henna artists to also use for body art, and the color is usually the best in those henna powders.
> 
> Online a few members I am sure can recommend a good henna shop.


----------



## jamaica68

Here are two places I've ordered my henna from, both have quality henna.

http://www.ayurnaturalbeauty.ecrater.com/ I believe she's a member of this site and http://www.mehandi.com/shop/index.html


----------



## balancegoals2009

Hello I just started henna back again , I purchased rajasthani from the Indina store , I usually get NUPRE but they were out. I add my conditioner , alma oil , coconut oil, and two other oil. My question have anyone used this brand rajasthani. My hair is finally growing so I dont want any set back. Please give me a review on this brand , I did check internet I did not find any bad review . Thanks


----------



## Zawaj

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> Thanks Zawaj! You are in Washington State right? Anywhere near Vancouver at all? My cousin lives in Seattle. I am trying to get to Vancouver for August around the 8th...



Yep I'm in Washington State! I'm about a 3.5 hour drive away from Vancouver. Will you be here on business ? #plottinghenna


----------



## Billygirl61

balancegoals2009 said:


> Hello I just started henna back again , I purchased rajasthani from the Indina store , I usually get NUPRE but they were out. I add my conditioner , alma oil , coconut oil, and two other oil. My question have anyone used this brand rajasthani. My hair is finally growing so I dont want any set back. Please give me a review on this brand , I did check internet I did not find any bad review . Thanks



I have used rajasthani henna from hennasooq and it worked fine ,washed out really easy


----------



## Creatividual

I used to use Reshma with great results but now I use Nupur and luv it even more. It has tons of the conditioning ayurvedic herbs already added to it like amla, bringhraj, shikakai, arithra, hibiscus, etc. I buy my henna from local Indian groceries. 

I was doing full henna treatments but my hair was getting too thick so now I'm back to henna glosses. I use henna every 1-2 months. It has done nothing but great things for my hair. I'm a lifetime user. 

My fav full henna treatment recipe:
* 1 cup (depends on how much hair you have) henna
* coconut milk (till pudding consistency is achieved)
* 1 tbsp EVOO and/or coconut oil
* quick squirt of honey
This was extremely conditioning and had my hair feeling like silk and my curls would be POPPIN. The dye releases pretty fast with both hennas I listed. I don't care about color so I use immediately after mixing. If I have any leftover, I freeze till my next use. 

My henna gloss recipe: 
* 2 tbsp henna
* water (till a paste consistency)
* conditioner or coconut milk - I'm experimenting with both one to see which one I like better. I add enough till the mix becomes creamy
* 1 tsp grapeseed oil
* quick squirt of honey

This mix is lighter and I get just as good results without the thickening.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Zawaj said:


> Yep I'm in Washington State! I'm about a 3.5 hour drive away from Vancouver. Will you be here on business ? #plottinghenna


 
I am trying to be there for business, a meetup in particular that I've been wanting to have for a long time. But I've never been on the west coast so that should be fun.


----------



## NJoy

I've never tried henna or indigo and I want to do both.  I have a big weekend coming up.  Should I try it before the weekend or should I wait.  I don't want to mess up and look crazy.  Whadya think?

(subscribing)


----------



## mizzy247

Ensjg598 said:


> I just hennaed this weekend and had the same issue I always have -  I urinated green.  Does this happen to anyone else?




Yes I had the same problem.. Quite bizarre!! Scary....


----------



## balancegoals2009

Billygirl61 said:


> I have used rajasthani henna from hennasooq and it worked fine ,washed out really easy


 Yes I used it over the weekend great result easy wash out


----------



## balancegoals2009

Like your recipe, yes I used Nupur it was great , but the store was out. Rashma came out great as well thanks





AGrlCanMAC said:


> I used to use Reshma with great results but now I use Nupur and luv it even more. It has tons of the conditioning ayurvedic herbs already added to it like amla, bringhraj, shikakai, arithra, hibiscus, etc. I buy my henna from local Indian groceries.
> 
> I was doing full henna treatments but my hair was getting too thick so now I'm back to henna glosses. I use henna every 1-2 months. It has done nothing but great things for my hair. I'm a lifetime user.
> 
> My fav full henna treatment recipe:
> * 1 cup (depends on how much hair you have) henna
> * coconut milk (till pudding consistency is achieved)
> * 1 tbsp EVOO and/or coconut oil
> * quick squirt of honey
> This was extremely conditioning and had my hair feeling like silk and my curls would be POPPIN. The dye releases pretty fast with both hennas I listed. I don't care about color so I use immediately after mixing. If I have any leftover, I freeze till my next use.
> 
> My henna gloss recipe:
> * 2 tbsp henna
> * water (till a paste consistency)
> * conditioner or coconut milk - I'm experimenting with both one to see which one I like better. I add enough till the mix becomes creamy
> * 1 tsp grapeseed oil
> * quick squirt of honey
> 
> This mix is lighter and I get just as good results without the thickening.


----------



## Zawaj

I just mixed my henna! I used Earl Grey tea  and honey! I oiled my hair last night for a pre-poo but my hair drank it all! There literally was no oil residue today when I touched it. I put a little more oil on tonight and I will henna after prayer service tomorrow. I plan to then deep condition overnight !


----------



## baddison

balancegoals2009 said:


> Like your recipe, yes I used Nupur it was great , but the store was out. Rashma came out great as well thanks


 

Yup...NUPUR henna is the bom!!!


----------



## Zawaj

Sitting with henna on my hair now! The dye release judging from my hand is quite nice. I'm planning to deep condition overnight to combat post-henna dryness!


----------



## apemay1969

I want to henna/indigo my husbands hair and moustache/beard.  Is it safe to use near his mouth?  

I feel dumb asking because it's know it's not poisonous but he made me ask you guys.    He trusts the LHCF bunch.


----------



## baddison

apemay1969 said:


> I want to henna/indigo my husbands hair and moustache/beard. Is it safe to use near his mouth?
> 
> I feel dumb asking because it's know it's not poisonous but he made me ask you guys.  He trusts the LHCF bunch.


 
Wow...really?!?  When the indigo wears off, is he gonna be OK with red whiskers???  LOL!!


----------



## MelodicVessel

Zawaj said:


> I just mixed my henna! I used Earl Grey tea  and honey! I oiled my hair last night for a pre-poo but my hair drank it all! There literally was no oil residue today when I touched it. I put a little more oil on tonight and I will henna after prayer service tomorrow. I plan to then *deep condition overnight* !


 
I just did a henna/indigo treatment and now I'm deep conditioning overnight. I love how this safely covers my white (not gray, WHITE) hairs!


----------



## Tiye

balancegoals2009 said:


> Hello I just started henna back again , I purchased rajasthani from the Indina store , I usually get NUPRE but they were out. I add my conditioner , alma oil , coconut oil, and two other oil. My question have anyone used this brand rajasthani. My hair is finally growing so I dont want any set back. Please give me a review on this brand , I did check internet I did not find any bad review . Thanks



^^ Yes - I mostly use this brand. I pick up a few packs every time I go to the Indian market coz I like to keep it in stock. It's finely sifted, makes a nice smooth paste that is easy to rinse out and overall works well. I believe it also has a date packed on it so you know how fresh it is which is good. You shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## Platinum

Zawaj said:


> I just mixed my henna! I used Earl Grey tea  and honey! I oiled my hair last night for a pre-poo but my hair drank it all! There literally was no oil residue today when I touched it. I put a little more oil on tonight and I will henna after prayer service tomorrow. I plan to then deep condition overnight !


 
Hey Zawaj! How did your Henna treatment work for you? I'm thinking about Henna'ing this weekend. I'm not really concerned about the coloring, I like to Henna for strength and conditioning. I may try to use Reshma this time.


----------



## Minty

Hey girls, I'm back on henna....we broke up, but I got over my issues with it. I'm ordering from Henna Souq. Any suggestions? Using I get what I need in the neighborhood so this is another experience for me.


----------



## ZkittyKurls

hey ladies, just lurking with a few questions...which brand of henna gives off a deeper/brighter red highlight? (hope that wasnt a contradiction)erplexed. and i am transitioning and my hair is thick so will it become more thicker?...will it become thicker after multiple uses?like from this to this ...has anyone done it on thick hair and found the thickness to be unbarable?...and lastly, does the curl loosening effect depend on the hair texture or does it just completely varies?  thank you. ive tried searching through the thread but may have overlooked a few pgs.


----------



## dollface0023

Hey, I tried to look up this info with no results....Do they have a henna that lightens hair? Or gives the hair a kind of honey colored highlight?


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

dollface0023 said:


> Hey, I tried to look up this info with no results....Do they have a henna that lightens hair? Or gives the hair a kind of honey colored highlight?



  henna does not lighten hair.


----------



## Platinum

Henna'ing today with Reshma. I only used the henna, nettle tea and chamomile tea mixed, olive oil, about 10 drops of Rosemary oil and 10 drops of Peppermint oil. I didn't wait for the color to release and I will probably keep it in for a few hours.

This my first time henna'ing as a natural and my first time using Reshma. I usually use Jamila or Nupur.


----------



## frizzy

I'm doing a hendigo right now.  My red cellophane was a big fail last week.  I ended up with 1/2 inch of red roots and black hair.  The red did not show on the lenghth at all.


----------



## Platinum

Reshma henna is a keeper! It rinses out easy and makes my strand feel strong!


----------



## Pink Pearls

Platinum said:


> Any transitioners using Henna? Does it help make the transition easier?


 
I tried henna at five months post and my thick hair did seem less tangled. However, I'm not sure if the henna made it less tangled or the new products.


----------



## Duchesse

Pink Pearls said:


> I tried henna at five months post and my thick hair did seem less tangled. However, I'm not sure if the henna made it less tangled or the new products.


 
I looked in your fotki, your hair is so pretty!

I haven't hennaed in almost 8 months...time to go back.


----------



## Guitarhero

Since I don't have any separate Indigo to blacken my hair after henna, could I put in Surya to get the same black effects?  I mixed the Indigo powder with the henna a few months ago and I'm tired of reddish hair, which is my natural color scheme anyway.  I want black locs right now.  Would the henna make the Surya stick better? I'm trying to cover some edge greys.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

you probably could but be careful with it, as it's already pre-mixed right? It's chemically based then? you can do a hair strand test to be 100% sure.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva

Platinum said:


> Reshma henna is a keeper! It rinses out easy and makes my strand feel strong!


I have some of this~ 

I usually use Karishma (me 1st love) and I"ve been nervous to use anything else. I'll check it out sometime this week.


----------



## rastapretty

Ok .... I have intended to put henna in my hair so about 2-3 months ago I mix it and decided  to wait for color release ... but unfortunatly i got caught and never got the chance to apply to my hair. Its been seating in my fridge ever since  .... can i apply to my hair now or is it no good?


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva

rastapretty said:


> Ok .... I have intended to put henna in my hair so about 2-3 months ago I mix it and decided  to wait for color release ... but unfortunatly i got caught and never got the chance to apply to my hair. Its been seating in my fridge ever since  .... can i apply to my hair now or is it no good?


I wouldn't use it. Now, if it was in the freezer..then yeah you would've been good to go.


----------



## omachine

i heart karishma...it makes any red tones in your hair POP....i add black tea and yogurt to it and then allow it to sit all day until i return from work....it feels like a conditioner going on and rinsing off...and it's less messy if you use a color brush to apply it...i order from.......http://www.ayurnaturalbeauty.com/products/Karishma-Herbal-Henna.html...


----------



## rastapretty

I will go ahead and throw it out ... just went to my local Indian store to get some new powders, just in case. Lesson learned. I wouldn't definitely freeze next time I don't use it in time.


Nasdaq_Diva said:


> I wouldn't use it. Now, if it was in the freezer..then yeah you would've been good to go.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva

So, I used Reshma henna for the first time last night. I left it covered overnight (12+hrs) and applied last night around 12am! Around 11am, I rinsed out and I can barely see any red. My curl pattern looks very loosened too (not to happy about that). 

Co-washed with Suave Mint/Rosemary and now I'm DC's with AOHSR. 

This is my first time using a henna other than my beloved Karishma..Karishma wins...hands down!


----------



## Platinum

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> So, I used Reshma henna for the first time last night. I left it covered overnight (12+hrs) and applied last night around 12am! Around 11am, I rinsed out and I can barely see any red. My curl pattern looks very loosened too (not to happy about that).
> 
> Co-washed with Suave Mint/Rosemary and now I'm DC's with AOHSR.
> 
> This is my first time using a henna other than my beloved Karishma..Karishma wins...hands down!


 
I haven't been able to find Karishma in my area. I may have to asked the Indian store that I buy my Ayurvedic stuff to order it for me. I usually get more "red" when I use Jamila henna. I think Reshma works for me because I've haven't been wanting red lately.

I noticed that with Reshma, my grays are an Auburn whereas, Jamila would make them a red/burgundy color.


----------



## godzooki

Question, guys.

I'm due for another henna/indigo treatment but I'm also due for a touch up. Should I do the henna/indigo first or go on and do the touch up first? How long of a wait between the two would you advise? 

Also, I'm ready to change relaxers because I did not like the way the last one (Dr. Miracle) left my hair feeling. Too Hard and stiff. This was before I hennaed so that was not a factor in the difference. I've since hennaed/indigoed twice with great results as far as the health of my hair and I'm now 12 wks post relaxer. Is there a good relaxer brand that you henna/indigo users prefer? I don't want to use Dr. Miracle again.

Ok, one more question since I'm here...My hair still "bleeds" a bit of color when I wash (squeeze the hair strands). Is this normal? I'm not staining my pillowcases or anything but I do notice slight color bleed in the water when I wash my hair and I've noticed some of my grays have gone from the indigo black to the slight coppery red from the henna...Is it normal to bleed color from a henna/indigo for so long? I did my last one about 4 weeks ago. It was actually my 2nd henna/indigo. My first one, I mixed the two together thinking I'd get brown and the indigo color was nil. My grays were bright henna red! The second one I did I kept it in a 2 step and had much better success with my grays turning black...Or at least for a while. 

Thank you for your input and help!


----------



## Day Dreamer

To all the long time henna users, has henna helped your hair to grow?


----------



## Day Dreamer

bumping for responses. no takers?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

maybe everyone's on vacation or away, since it's the holiday weekend. A herbal hair regimen with henna and even with amla powder, really does help promote hair growth. Becuase you are protecting each and every hair strand, and making it stronger, healthier and shinier.


----------



## lavaflow99

I have some leftover henna that I put in the freezer.  How is the best way to dethaw?  Thanks!!


----------



## lavaflow99

Khadija, I see that you have relocated to Maryland...yeah!!  Is your store here open for business?  I am in need of indigo.  Please PM the address.  Thanks!!


----------



## Flor

I'm going to texlax in 2 weeks. How long before/after my touch up is it safe to use henna/indigo?


----------



## Platinum

godzooki said:


> Question, guys.
> 
> I'm due for another henna/indigo treatment but I'm also due for a touch up. Should I do the henna/indigo first or go on and do the touch up first? How long of a wait between the two would you advise?
> 
> Also, I'm ready to change relaxers because I did not like the way the last one (Dr. Miracle) left my hair feeling. Too Hard and stiff. This was before I hennaed so that was not a factor in the difference. I've since hennaed/indigoed twice with great results as far as the health of my hair and I'm now 12 wks post relaxer. Is there a good relaxer brand that you henna/indigo users prefer? I don't want to use Dr. Miracle again.
> 
> Ok, one more question since I'm here...My hair still "bleeds" a bit of color when I wash (squeeze the hair strands). Is this normal? I'm not staining my pillowcases or anything but I do notice slight color bleed in the water when I wash my hair and I've noticed some of my grays have gone from the indigo black to the slight coppery red from the henna...Is it normal to bleed color from a henna/indigo for so long? I did my last one about 4 weeks ago. It was actually my 2nd henna/indigo. My first one, I mixed the two together thinking I'd get brown and the indigo color was nil. My grays were bright henna red! The second one I did I kept it in a 2 step and had much better success with my grays turning black...Or at least for a while.
> 
> Thank you for your input and help!


 



littleja said:


> I'm going to texlax in 2 weeks. How long before/after my touch up is it safe to use henna/indigo?


 
I think some ladies used to wait about a week after relaxing before they Henna. I used to Henna right after relaxing with no problems though. I would recommend Henna'ing after relaxing because henna may not allow the relaxer to "take" as well as you like (especially if you like bone-straight hair). Also, relaxing after indigo'ing may cause your color to "bleed".



deediamante said:


> I have some leftover henna that I put in the freezer. How is the best way to dethaw? Thanks!!


 
I usually let it thaw out on its own. I've never added heat or microwaved frozen henna.


----------



## Harina

Woooh! I'm officially back into the ayurveda game after finding an Indian store minutes away from me. Just pre-pooed my hair with Parachute coconut oil, applied henna, left it on for a about two hours with plastic cap/towel, and co-washed it out with garnier triple nutrition conditioner.  My hair is soooo frekaing soft. I was about to apply my Kid's Organics Shea Butter leave in, but I've decided to just seal my dampness with some avocado oil.

I was planning on deep conditioning after the henna, but I didn't see the point. Is that always necessary? Is this softness a temporary thing? Btw, my henna mixture was Supreme Mongney henna, water, olive oil (more), coconut oil (less), and a few spoonfuls of Yoplait's greek yogurt.


----------



## TopShelf

okay i'm up to page 15 and i can't figure out where in the dmv people are buying their henna. i really would prefer to go to a store. i hate ordering things and then having to go to the post office or have it delivered to my job.

my hair is breaking really really badly and this is my last resort. any assistance is greatly appreciated.

(will continue to read)


----------



## Quita

TopShelf said:


> okay i'm up to page 15 and i can't figure out where in the dmv people are buying their henna. i really would prefer to go to a store. i hate ordering things and then having to go to the post office or have it delivered to my job.
> 
> my hair is breaking really really badly and this is my last resort. any assistance is greatly appreciated.
> 
> (will continue to read)


 
Try to find a local Indian grocery store, they will have Henna and other Aruvedic powders (and they're a lot cheaper then buying online). But if your hair is breaking I'm not sure if the Henna will be your final answer, how's your protein moisture balance?

My hair was breaking a while ago and I couldn't figure out why until I DC'ed for the first time in along time and realized my hair was dry and needed moisture since then no breakage and my hair is soft. When you do Henna, make sure you DC with a good moisturizing conditioner b/c henna can dry your hair. 

I'm DC'ing now after 4hrs of henna, my hair was rough after I washed out the henna but I'm under the heat cap with AOHSR mixed with honey and EVOO. this is my first time trying this mix so I'm excited to see how my hair feels after I wash it off. I'll baggy tonight just for additional moisture; I'm a 4b natural with very thirsty hair.


----------



## Quita

Quita said:


> Try to find a local Indian grocery store, they will have Henna and other Aruvedic powders (and they're a lot cheaper then buying online). But if your hair is breaking I'm not sure if the Henna will be your final answer, how's your protein moisture balance?
> 
> My hair was breaking a while ago and I couldn't figure out why until I DC'ed for the first time in along time and realized my hair was dry and needed moisture since then no breakage and my hair is soft. When you do Henna, make sure you DC with a good moisturizing conditioner b/c henna can dry your hair.
> 
> I'm DC'ing now after 4hrs of henna, my hair was rough after I washed out the henna but I'm under the heat cap with AOHSR mixed with honey and EVOO. this is my first time trying this mix so I'm excited to see how my hair feels after I wash it off. I'll baggy tonight just for additional moisture; I'm a 4b natural with very thirsty hair.


 
Sorry to qoute myself but if you search your local area and still can't find an Indian grocery story PM me and I'll send you a pack of my Henna. I just stocked up from last trip to Atlanta (that's the PJ in me)


----------



## TopShelf

Quita said:


> Sorry to qoute myself but if you search your local area and still can't find an Indian grocery story PM me and I'll send you a pack of my Henna. I just stocked up from last trip to Atlanta (that's the PJ in me)


 

thanks.........


----------



## Majestye

I first time hennaed at 16wks post and have had detangling issues ever since, whereas before I didn't have detangle problems.

Any ideas why, and how to stop the issue and go back to tangle-free hair?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Which henna powder did you use? and did you oil afterwards? Oiling helps especially with argan oil


----------



## NJoy

Ok, so I'm preparing for my first henna/indigo for tomorrow. I mixed up my jamilla henna powder with lemon juice in preparation.

I cowashed my hair, moisturized and sealed with oil and air dried as usual today. So tomorrow, do I wash, dry and apply my henna mixture to naked hair, wrap, let it sit for a couple hours, rinse it out, let it dry, apply the indigo, wrap it, let it sit a couple hours, rinse it out and then dc? Does that sound right? Am I missing anything? Oh, and I'm adding salt to the indigo mix and letting it sit on extra long because I have a few gray strands in the front that I want to cover. Does this sound right? Just trying to get my game plan in order for the main event. I'm so excited!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Absolutely sounds about right. The thing is that I wouldnt wash your hair again tomorow as that is drying it out a bit. I'd mist it a bit and apply onto damp hair so it goes on a bit easier. That should help. Then oil afterwards. Don't strip out your natural oils too much or else the henna and herbs will really dry you out.


----------



## Aggie

NJoy said:


> Ok, so I'm preparing for my first henna/indigo for tomorrow. I mixed up my jamilla henna powder with *lemon juice in preparation.*
> 
> I cowashed my hair, moisturized and sealed with oil and air dried as usual today. So tomorrow, do I wash, dry and apply my henna mixture to naked hair, wrap, let it sit for a couple hours, rinse it out, let it dry, apply the indigo, wrap it, let it sit a couple hours, rinse it out and then dc? Does that sound right? Am I missing anything? Oh, and I'm adding salt to the indigo mix and letting it sit on extra long because I have a few gray strands in the front that I want to cover. Does this sound right? Just trying to get my game plan in order for the main event. I'm so excited!


 

I like your plan, except for me, lemon jiuce would dry my hair something fierce. If this happens, then you might want to skip the terp/lemon juice and just let your mix sit an extra hour or two for the color to release.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Aggie's right and I missed that part in the post


----------



## Guitarhero

Well, I used the Kali Mehendi which has ppd in it but amla, henna and shikakai as well.  It covers well and didn't damage my hair like Bigen did.  I have some slight grey on the hairline I'm trying to cover.  I think I'll go back to Indigo and try the 2-step method rather than what I was doing, mixing them together.  I also will invest in some good quality indigo.

Has anyone seen the pre-mixed henna paste?

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-HENNA-INSTANT...BROWN-USA-/160334575623?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0


----------



## Poutchi

Hello Ladies, 
I just have to share this with you. I hennaed my hair on sunday and for the first time i used a steamer. I didn't cover my hair just put a cotton coil around my face for drippings. I sat under the steamer for 60min and then put a plastic cap and kept the henna in for another hour. When I was rinsing the henna out, i was sooo scared because my hair was incredibly soft after henna only, no dc nothing after. I t shirt dried for like 5 min and i couldn t believe how soft my hair was. It was butter Island in my head lol. I almost didn't DC afterward but I chickened out and did a 30min moisture DC after. But next time, I won't be DCing. My hair was just beautiful
HHJ to all


----------



## NJoy

Poutchi said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I just have to share this with you. I hennaed my hair on sunday and for the first time i used a steamer. I didn't cover my hair just put a cotton coil around my face for drippings. I sat under the steamer for 60min and then put a plastic cap and kept the henna in for another hour. When I was rinsing the henna out, i was sooo scared because my hair was incredibly soft after henna only, no dc nothing after. I t shirt dried for like 5 min and i couldn t believe how soft my hair was. It was butter Island in my head lol. I almost didn't DC afterward but I chickened out and did a 30min moisture DC after. But next time, I won't be DCing. My hair was just beautiful
> HHJ to all


 
Hmmm.  Sounds interesting.  How much dripping did you get?  Was it messy or was the cotton coil enough.  I'm gonna henna today.


----------



## Poutchi

NJoy said:


> Hmmm. Sounds interesting. How much dripping did you get? Was it messy or was the cotton coil enough. I'm gonna henna today.


The dripping was ok, 
The cotton coil actually took it all. It turned orange  and that is it. I did have a towel handy as well just in case and of course i was wearing henna clothings lol
HTH


----------



## Pompous Blue

Poutchi said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I just have to share this with you.* I hennaed my hair on sunday and for the first time i used a steamer.* I didn't cover my hair just put a cotton coil around my face for drippings. I sat under the steamer for 60min and then put a plastic cap and kept the henna in for another hour. When I was rinsing the henna out, i was sooo scared because my hair was incredibly soft after henna only, no dc nothing after. I t shirt dried for like 5 min and i couldn t believe how soft my hair was. It was butter Island in my head lol. I almost didn't DC afterward but I chickened out and did a 30min moisture DC after. But next time, I won't be DCing. My hair was just beautiful
> HHJ to all


I've been using my steamer to do my henna every since mid-June. There's nothing like using the steamer. My hair is nice and soft, too. But I aways DC afterwards.....I guess I chicken out, too...LOL......But henna and the steamer is an excellent combination! 

I love not having to sit around for hours with henna on my head and hours afterwards with DC. It used to be an all day process. Not anymore, though. I do it Friday after work and in 3 hours I'm done, start to finish. 

I, also, use my steamer to do a Kalpi-tone treatment. Dream and a breeze!


----------



## NJoy

Poutchi said:


> The dripping was ok,
> The cotton coil actually took it all. It turned orange and that is it. I did have a towel handy as well just in case and of course i was wearing henna clothings lol
> HTH


 


Pompous Blue said:


> I've been using my steamer to do my henna every since mid-June. There's nothing like using the steamer. My hair is nice and soft, too. But I aways DC afterwards.....I guess I chicken out, too...LOL......But henna and the steamer is an excellent combination!
> 
> I love not having to sit around for hours with henna on my head and hours afterwards with DC. It used to be an all day process. Not anymore, though. I do it Friday after work and in 3 hours I'm done, start to finish.
> 
> I, also, use my steamer to do a Kalpi-tone treatment. Dream and a breeze!


 
Thanks ladies.  I'm on it!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Poutchi said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I just have to share this with you. I hennaed my hair on sunday and for the first time i used a steamer. I didn't cover my hair just put a cotton coil around my face for drippings. I sat under the steamer for 60min and then put a plastic cap and kept the henna in for another hour. When I was rinsing the henna out, i was sooo scared because my hair was incredibly soft after henna only, no dc nothing after. I t shirt dried for like 5 min and i couldn t believe how soft my hair was. It was butter Island in my head lol. I almost didn't DC afterward but I chickened out and did a 30min moisture DC after. But next time, I won't be DCing. My hair was just beautiful
> HHJ to all



Amazing to hear!!! Sounds gorgeous


----------



## Majestye

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> Which henna powder did you use? and did you oil afterwards? Oiling helps especially with argan oil


 
I used Henna for Hair - Ancient Sunrise Cinammon kit.  100gs of Henna and Buxus each.   I used lemon juice for the dye release overnight, then just before application added 4 tblspns of honey and some tea tree oil to help with the scent.   
I sat under the dryer with a plastic cap for about an hour..so total time on my head was about 1.5 hours.  I followed with EVOO, EVCO, Jojoba, Almond oil, castor and Vit E mixture, and banana for about another 30-40 mins, then used Elasta QP DPR-11.  My hair still seemed strange and hard to comb, so I followed with ORS Replenishing pak (which helped a bit).

As the weeks went by, my hair became super soft, but still has detangling issues.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

It sounds like it kind of got dried out. Like rough a bit. 

I'd skip the lemon juice part. It's not something I personally recommend. Maybe a shot of lemon juice but mainly warm water is your best friend, and just oil or use a shampoo bar afterwards so you can keep it simple and make sure it's not overdoing it. Because then it begins to be difficult to narrow down the culprit in the regimen/recipe you just did. I hope this helps


----------



## Platinum

Poutchi said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I just have to share this with you. I hennaed my hair on sunday and for the first time i used a steamer. I didn't cover my hair just put a cotton coil around my face for drippings. I sat under the steamer for 60min and then put a plastic cap and kept the henna in for another hour. When I was rinsing the henna out, i was sooo scared because my hair was incredibly soft after henna only, no dc nothing after. I t shirt dried for like 5 min and i couldn t believe how soft my hair was. It was butter Island in my head lol. I almost didn't DC afterward but I chickened out and did a 30min moisture DC after. But next time, I won't be DCing. My hair was just beautiful
> HHJ to all


 
Sounds good. Glad it worked out for you. I may consider purchasing a steamer soon.


----------



## Majestye

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> It sounds like it kind of got dried out. Like rough a bit.
> 
> I'd skip the lemon juice part. It's not something I personally recommend. Maybe a shot of lemon juice but mainly warm water is your best friend, and just oil or use a shampoo bar afterwards so you can keep it simple and make sure it's not overdoing it. Because then it begins to be difficult to narrow down the culprit in the regimen/recipe you just did. I hope this helps


 

Next time, I'll try to keep it simpler... I was just so worried about ensuring dye release to cover my grays at my hairline.  I used a *LOT* of lemon juice...no water at all!  It's time for me to touch up my hairline.  Will the dye release with just water, and no acid?


----------



## NJoy

Majestye said:


> Next time, I'll try to keep it simpler... I was just so worried about ensuring dye release to cover my grays at my hairline. I used a *LOT* of lemon juice...no water at all! It's time for me to touch up my hairline. Will the dye release with just water, and no acid?


 
I henna'd and indigo'd my hair last night. I made a big batch of henna using only lemon juice. Don't quote me but, I thought the how-to ebook at mehandi's site mentioned acid is necessary in the mix and if lemon juice was too much, then oj was a substitute. I think there were a couple other suggestions but my head's hurting too much to look it up. (Major sinus headache)

Just want to say after I used my henna mix and followed up with indigo, my hair felt a little rough (might've been just the gritty indigo) but, I used some PC (porosity control) and then cowashed my hair and it was fine. I wanted to follow up with a dc w/steam but after both those processes, I was too tired so I dc overnight and my hair feels good --strong and moisturized.

Oh and the indigo coverage of my grays is heavenly! I added a little salt to the indigo mix to make sure it took well and it really did. I'm VERY pleased. (Uh, except for the huge mess I made dealing with that messy indigo)


----------



## Aggie

Majestye said:


> Next time, I'll try to keep it simpler... I was just so worried about ensuring dye release to cover my grays at my hairline. I used a *LOT* of lemon juice...no water at all! It's time for me to touch up my hairline. Will the dye release with just water, and no acid?


 I never use acids and I have the most amazing dark results with my henna and indigo treatments ( see my fotki album for my henna color results). I simply let my henna mix sit a while before adding to my hair.


----------



## mahogany66

Hi this is a great thread.
I have Jamilla Henna sitting in a bowl in my kitchen waiting for me this 
very moment. I am excited and I can't wait to apply it but since I've been reading this thread I have concerns because I used diluted lemon juice, and judging from this thread lemon juice may cause drying, so I would like some suggestions on what else I can pick up on my way home that would combat any type of drying on my hair. 

Shoud I add honey or oils? or just give a nice deep conditon afterwards?


----------



## Pompous Blue

mahogany66 said:


> Hi this is a great thread.
> I have Jamilla Henna sitting in a bowl in my kitchen waiting for me this
> very moment. I am excited and I can't wait to apply it but since I've been reading this thread I have concerns because I used diluted lemon juice, and judging from this thread lemon juice may cause drying, so I would like some suggestions on what else I can pick up on my way home that would combat any type of drying on my hair.
> 
> Shoud I add honey or oils? or just give a nice deep conditon afterwards?


I have never used the henna/indigo in the picture. What other ingredients are in there? 

I use lemon or lime juice in my henna mix and I henna twice a month. I never have a "dry hair" problem 'cause I deep-condition immediately after co-washing the henna out of my hair. My favorite DCs to use after hennaing is Hairveda's Sitrinillah, Shescentit.com's Banana Brulee or Beemineproducts.com's BEE•U•Ti•FUL Moisturizing Deep Conditioner. I add moringa oil, JBCO, argan oil and whatever else I'm in the mood for.

Before I got my steamer, I would leave the DC on overnight. Now that I have my steamer, I steam for 1 hour. My hair is so soft and moisturized afterwards.


----------



## Majestye

Pompous Blue said:


> I have never used the henna/indigo in the picture. What other ingredients are in there?


 
That's the new packaging from Henna for Hair.  My Ancient Sunrise kit came in a similar box.  There are no other ingredients, the kit contains a pair of gloves and a disposable applicator.   

NJoy... The book did say acid (lemon, etc) which is why I didn't use any water.  Maybe next time I'll try the Roux Porosity control and reduce the amount of lemon.   I'll definitely henna again.  I'm loving my gray coverage too!   I'll have to do my leave out soon, I see those gray roots!

Mahogany66....I would definitely add some honey, and absolutely DC afterward.  I probably should have used heat when I DC'd, but was tired of the process.   That reminds me. time to order more henna...

Question:  I bought BAQ henna from an Indian grocer, can I use that or is the quality suspect?


----------



## mahogany66

*Pompos Blue-* I went on the site and I found this information listed,
_100g of body art quality henna, 100g of pure fermented indigo powder (vashma), nitrile gloves, a piping bag, and instructions to dye hair black._

_I'm new to hennaing so I  have no idea if this is a good brand or not.I plan to keep it in for at least 6 hrs (which will include 2-hrs sitting under the dryer)  followed by the Indigo for a couple of hrs. After that I will deep condition. I will definitely look into a steamer for my next treatment.. Thanks_


_*Majestye-* I will definitely add the honey to my mixture. Thanks_


----------



## NJoy

Just wondering if anyone has experienced or know of anyone who have experience sinus-related allergic reaction to henna/indigo? I'm asking because I've had a crushing sinus headache for the past 2 days. I do have seasonal allergies that give this sort of headache but, this came outta nowhere and started the morning after I henna'd/indigo'd my hair. It may be a coincidence but, since it's herbal and sat on my head for hours the previous night, I just thought it might be worth asking.

In the meantime, can I get some prayers to lift this sinus headache? Wowie owie. With a board full of sistas, I know we have some prayer warriors here.

Side note: My hair looks and feels fabulous. Now if only I could get up long enough to luxuriate in the mirror, I'd have pics up by now. Owie.


----------



## halee_J

Hi ladies, I did my first henna almost a week ago and I am in love with the results . I kept it really simple; just  mixed with warm water, let it sit for a few hours and applied to my hair. 

The next time I would like to add some black walnut powder. It is supposed to increase the dye release and darken the henna stain. check out this video 

Does anyone have any experience using it?

P.S. Hope you feel better NJoy


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Majestye said:


> Next time, I'll try to keep it simpler... I was just so worried about ensuring dye release to cover my grays at my hairline.  I used a *LOT* of lemon juice...no water at all!  It's time for me to touch up my hairline.  Will the dye release with just water, and no acid?



yes absolutely with water you are good to go. Using an acid is not a must in henna recipes. I know people offer different opinions but really water is fine, and if everyone used lemon juice, we'd have mountains full of breakage from hair, and dry scalp. Some people/companies make recommendations based on only one hair type as well. Updates should be made so that it can be applied to all hair types, since every hair type has different needs. We all don't follow the exact same regimen.


----------



## NJoy

Ok, for the record, it wasn't a reaction to the henna/indigo.  Just regular seasonal allergies in Atlanta.  A few other friends had sinus issues the same days and symptoms went away after it rained.  I feel 100% better and my hair feels great!


----------



## mahogany66

Hi all, I hennaed my hair friday and  the results were amazing. I was soo afraid of having hard hair and diminished curl definition but the opposite happened. My hair is amazingly soft and my curls are still there. Prior to the henna, I lightly pooed and DC'd my hair with my regular conditioner plus honey. I kept the henna on for at least 6hrs, I rinsed and  did another DC with conditoner and honey and kept that on for a couple of hrs. 

My hair is super soft and the color is so pretty that I decided to not use the Indigo. Thanks Everyone for your advise.


----------



## HennaRo

Does anyone have a favorite brand of henna? I've been hennaing off and on for over a year now and have just stuck with either Jamila or Dulhan. I do like the red tints though...my hair is very color resistant!


----------



## Fhrizzball

I get my henna from Henna Sooq and Mehandi. I try to get the henna that gives the brightest red so I get either Yemeni or Rajasthani from Sooq and from the other I get Yemen, Celebration, and Purity Henna. The henna for african hair doesn't have as high a lawsome content as those three but I find it still compliments my black hair. The jamila and others dye content isn't as consistent as these so I go with those three.

Out of all of them though I am partial to Yemen/Yemeni.


----------



## grow

hi ladies!

i'm getting ready to perm saturday and usually have permed with Dark and Lovely.

but i just noticed that on the box, one of the warnings says:

"TO AVOID HAIR LOSS AND BREAKAGE, DO NOT USE ON HAIR TREATED WITH HENNA OR METALLIC SALTS"

i noticed many other brands of perm say the same thing. (for example, Optimum Care)
i've never used henna before now, but my question is:

how are you ladies using the henna with permed hair when these types of precautions are on the boxes?

i would really like to use henna after i've permed, but i'm cautious that if i use henna in the  next month, when i go to touch up my perm, it will damage my henna'ed hair.

what do you ladies think?


----------



## NJoy

i've answered you via pm but, for the recore, you have to use Body Art Quality (BAQ) henna


----------



## grow

NJoy said:


> i've answered you via pm but, for the recore, you have to use Body Art Quality (BAQ) henna


 
thanks sugar! 
your pm explained well the metallic salts pertaining to the hennas that ARE NOT baq., and i will definitley not use henna that is not baq.


BUT what about the part that doesn't refer to metallic salts, but henna in general.
i wrote down what the box has on it verbatum, exactly as it is printed, so this still has me perplexed.

not ALL perm boxes have that on them, so is the trick to avoiding damage JUST using the perms that don't have that written? (although, the perm boxes that don't say that on them strangely enough, have the same ingredients in their perms i'm sitting here reading 3 different perm boxes...erplexed unfortunately, my favourite perm HAS that precautionary phrase on it....)


----------



## CaliDiamond

I just tried Reshma henna mixed with hibiscus powder last week. I LOOOOOve how it turned out! I will add Reshma Henna to my favorite Henna list.

In order from most fav to still fab:

1. Karishma Herbal henna
2. Reshma Henna
3. Heenara Herbal hair color
4. Jamila Henna


----------



## demlew

Cali,
How did the hibiscus powder affect your mix? Does it add more red? And I agree...Karishma is great! It's the only brand I've tried, but I haven't looked at others since I had great results.


----------



## CaliDiamond

demlew said:


> Cali,
> How did the hibiscus powder affect your mix? Does it add more red? And I agree...Karishma is great! It's the only brand I've tried, but I haven't looked at others since I had great results.


 
The hibiscus powder gave my mix a little moisture boost and gave my hair a slight wine tint. I really like it though


----------



## Aggie

grow said:


> thanks sugar!
> your pm explained well the metallic salts pertaining to the hennas that ARE NOT baq., and i will definitley not use henna that is not baq.
> 
> 
> BUT what about the part that doesn't refer to metallic salts, but henna in general.
> i wrote down what the box has on it verbatum, exactly as it is printed, so this still has me perplexed.
> 
> not ALL perm boxes have that on them, so is the trick to avoiding damage JUST using the perms that don't have that written? (although, the perm boxes that don't say that on them strangely enough, have the same ingredients in their perms i'm sitting here reading 3 different perm boxes...erplexed unfortunately, my favourite perm HAS that precautionary phrase on it....)


 

Hmmm, I'm wondering if the relaxer you are using is a no-lye relaxer and this phrase may have something to do with it, because I have used Lye relaxers and I have: 

1)never seen this phrase on the jar and 

2) Used Lye relaxer with great success in tandem with using henna on my hair.

Just speculating on why this phrase is on the box of your relaxer.


----------



## Angelicus

So something strange happened with my henna / indigo application.

I relaxed on Friday. On Saturday morning my church member (cosmetologist) applied Reshma Henna. It was the first time I ever used it and it had so many twigs and berries... not as good as Karishma had. After she rinsed, she applied AyurNatural.com Indigo.  While the indigo was in my head, the dye in the front started turning a metallic purple color. That had never happened before so me and my church member were a little concerned.

I had no burning, I rinsed out my hair and of course it had that rich, black color that I adore!  but was there any reason why the dye started turning purple? TIA


----------



## Minty

Used the Indian rajas. henna mixed w/juice of 1 lemon and hibiscus. 

I love that Indian henna from hennasooq. It rinses so clean, I love it. 

DC w/Rolland Una Reconstructor mixed Sunflower oil and I'm a happy camper.


----------



## grow

Aggie said:


> Hmmm, I'm wondering if the relaxer you are using is a no-lye relaxer and this phrase may have something to do with it, because I have used Lye relaxers and I have:
> 
> 1)never seen this phrase on the jar and
> 
> 2) Used Lye relaxer with great success in tandem with using henna on my hair.
> 
> Just speculating on why this phrase is on the box of your relaxer.


 

Aggie, one can really see the voice of experience in your words!

without even knowing anything about my perming, you hit it on the button!

yes, i've only used no-lye all my life and am terrified of lye relaxers.

i'd really like to find a way to use no-lye relaxers and safely henna my hair, too. 

can you believe, i was even ready to try indigo and cassia, too?!

glad i read that fine print BEFORE i tried all of this!erplexed

ladies, any suggestions for no-lye permed heads?


----------



## StarFish106

Can anyone suggest a good online retailer of Karishma henna? Ayurnatural Beauty is showing that she doesn't have it (been saying that for a minute) and  I don't like Jamila as much. Karishma is sifted better. I only have a 1/2 a pack of henna left and I am in braids but they will be coming out soon.

Can anyone help!


----------



## Sherae

Can anyone tell me if the Reshma Henna is difficult to rinse/wash out? I went to a local Indian store and they had a lot of Reshma Henna. I've used Jamila before and have no problem getting it out.


----------



## Meridian

Can I indigo about 24hrs after I henna? I forgot I had run out of indigo, but I should get my indigo today. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Aggie

Sherae said:


> Can anyone tell me if the Reshma Henna is difficult to rinse/wash out? I went to a local Indian store and they had a lot of Reshma Henna. I've used Jamila before and have no problem getting it out.



I have used it with no issues. It was easy for me to wash out but I usually do henna glosses (ie,. mixed with a cheapie conditioner).



Meridian said:


> Can I indigo about 24hrs after I henna? I forgot I had run out of indigo, but I should get my indigo today. Thanks for any help.



Yes you can. As long as henna has stained the hair, you can use the indigo afterwards, whether 1 day or 7 days. The indigo will only work on henna-stained hair.


----------



## balancegoals2009

I love to henna I use Jamilla , Nupur or karishma , my favorite Nupur love the colors, I get it from a india store around my house cheap . I ually use every two weeks on coarse  hair , very soft and wash with no problems. I mix with water , oil and little cheap condition makes my roots soft . My results on my grey are copper colors tint ,  I love it , but now I want to Indigo for darker colorer to blend with my half wigs. i order some indigo but I never received , so I planning on ordering from another  vendor. Henna is so much better then regular color from beauty salon. Thanks


----------



## Meridian

Aggie said:


> I have used it with no issues. It was easy for me to wash out but I usually do henna glosses (ie,. mixed with a cheapie conditioner).
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you can. As long as henna has stained the hair, you can use the indigo afterwards, whether 1 day or 7 days. The indigo will only work on henna-stained hair.


 
Thanks! I found the answer on another site and went ahead with the indigo. It's still nice to know for future reference.


----------



## LushLox

I've decided to take the plunge and give henna a try as I think this is what I need to really give my hair the strengthening boost that it needs - that and I'm addicted to shiny hair!

I have a few questions though:-

In the e book it says that you need to use 300 grams of henna to sufficiently cover hair that's shoulder length - that's like three boxes isn't it? I've seen people using smaller amounts on here though so I'm slightly confused by this. What is the amount that I would need to cover my hair?

For those that use henna regularly, do you still fit in protein treatments, if so how often do you do it, has it has any negative effect on the hair?

I'm planning to clarify, deep condition for about 30 minutes and then apply the henna to oiled hair (probably coconut) is there any issues in applying henna to oiled hair?


----------



## Aggie

Cream Tee said:


> I've decided to take the plunge and give henna a try as I think this is what I need to really give my hair the strengthening boost that it needs - that and I'm addicted to shiny hair!
> 
> I have a few questions though:-
> 
> In the e book it says that you need to use 300 grams of henna to sufficiently cover hair that's shoulder length - that's like three boxes isn't it? I've seen people using smaller amounts on here though so I'm slightly confused by this. What is the amount that I would need to cover my hair?
> 
> For those that use henna regularly, do you still fit in protein treatments, if so how often do you do it, has it has any negative effect on the hair?
> 
> I'm planning to clarify, deep condition for about 30 minutes and then apply the henna to oiled hair (probably coconut) is there any issues in applying henna to oiled hair?


 
This is how I henna my hair. It is always damp and pre-oiled. I find that when it is damp, it seeps into my hair strands a lot better than when it's dry.

I'm relaxed so yes I do a weekly mild reconstructor/protein treatment. When I was natural I did the same thing but it was always with a mild protein treatment.


----------



## chebaby

my hair is apl and i use one box, jamila, and then i have enough left over to feeze and reuse. so i dont think you need 300grams.

im still in love with henna but i think i prefer the pre mixed henna with other powders way more than jamila. jamila loosened the front ove my hair the very first time i used it and it was only on for 2 hours. and i didnt feel as much strength as i did with dulham brand. but i do have nupur 9 herbs and nupur regular so i will be trying those too.

this weekend i will use the rest of the jamila i have in the freezer and next week i will do a paste using amla. brahmi, and hibiscus, vatika oil, cocasta oil and water. cant wait. i will follow with a deep treatment of curl junkie hibiscus and banana deep treatment.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Cream Tee said:


> I've decided to take the plunge and give henna a try as I think this is what I need to really give my hair the strengthening boost that it needs - that and I'm addicted to shiny hair!
> 
> I have a few questions though:-
> 
> In the e book it says that you need to use 300 grams of henna to sufficiently cover hair that's shoulder length - that's like three boxes isn't it? I've seen people using smaller amounts on here though so I'm slightly confused by this. What is the amount that I would need to cover my hair?
> 
> For those that use henna regularly, do you still fit in protein treatments, if so how often do you do it, has it has any negative effect on the hair?
> 
> I'm planning to clarify, deep condition for about 30 minutes and then apply the henna to oiled hair (probably coconut) is there any issues in applying henna to oiled hair?


 

300 grams is a lot to use. You can use this guideline to follow: Henna Blog Spot 

Did you get any answers for your other questions as yet?


----------



## LushLox

Aggie
chebaby
Khadija.D.Carryl

Thanks so much ladies, that's answered my questions perfectly! I'm off to order now.


----------



## Aggie

I am so in need of a henna treatment right about now but I don't have the time I need to give myself one and I won't until maybe the middle or end of next month.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Aggie I am so with you on this one. Since our move to Maryland and settling in, I still haven't had any time to do a henna treatment at all. But I did give my son a cassia treatment the other day. and my mother in law came by and I mixed hers up. My son has a lot of flakes right now and I am trying to get on top of treating it. Weather changes are harsh for us, and my eczema has also been acting up.

Hope we get to henna soon!!


----------



## JC-Junkie

My friend who is relaxed wants to henna her hair. She can do it right ? Just making sure  But will it mean that she would not need to do a protein treatment, because henna is like protein ? Can some ladies chime in and see what ingredients she should use, and your methods please ? It's just that I've been raving about henna for quite some time now even though I am yet to try it, because of the positive reviews, but I don't want it to be a disaster for her when we don't know what we are doing 

TIA and HHG Ladies !


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Yes she can use henna if she relaxes her hair as long as her henna is 100% pure, such as the body art quality that henna artists use for skin. I haven't personally come across a lot of women that use protein along with henna treatments. It does vary from person to person, from hair to hair  I'd recommend starting with the henna and herbs part, along with a good hair oil/conditioner. 
I'd also recommend she ask some questions directly, it might help us guide her to what she would need. There are a few good posts on natural hair care such as this one, that I wrote:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/bl...ns-mistakes-tips-henna-natural-hair-care.html


----------



## nymane

I'm a relaxed henna user (100% henna of course  ) but henna is not a substitute for protein, at least not for me. I still love my Aphogee 2 step


----------



## JC-Junkie

Thank you ladies !


----------



## JC-Junkie

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> Yes she can use henna if she relaxes her hair as long as her henna is 100% pure, such as the body art quality that henna artists use for skin. I haven't personally come across a lot of women that use protein along with henna treatments. It does vary from person to person, from hair to hair  I'd recommend starting with the henna and herbs part, along with a good hair oil/conditioner.
> *I'd also recommend she ask some questions directly*, it might help us guide her to what she would need. There are a few good posts on natural hair care such as this one, that I wrote:
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/bl...ns-mistakes-tips-henna-natural-hair-care.html



She not actually a member on here    But do you have any ideas and tips to give her ?

TIA !


----------



## NJoy

I could use a henna/indigo treatment too.  Someone said that a local store sells Mehandi and Karishma.  I've only tried Jamilla.  Anyone have any experience or preferences to share with these?  I mean, if I can buy them locally and not have to wait and pay for shipping, that would be great!  TIA!


----------



## NJoy

So I went and they had one box of Hesh Mehandi left.  I wanted at least 2 boxes so she suggested afshan mehndi henna.  She said all the hennas there are pure henna.  I saw on the box of Hesh 100% henna but I didn't see anything on the afshan box, which is Pakistanian  Can anyone comment on this brand?  Is it ok to use on texlaxed hair?  And is it ok to mix the 2 boxes?  The woman said that it is but uh... yeah, I'll ask my sistas. What say you?


----------



## choctaw

NJoy said:


> So I went and they had one box of Hesh Mehandi left.  I wanted at least 2 boxes so she suggested afshan mehndi henna.  She said all the hennas there are pure henna.  I saw on the box of Hesh 100% henna but I didn't see anything on the afshan box, which is Pakistanian  Can anyone comment on this brand?  Is it ok to use on texlaxed hair?  And is it ok to mix the 2 boxes?  The woman said that it is but uh... yeah, I'll ask my sistas. What say you?



Afshan received good reviews on Long Hair Community. I bought several different BAQ hennas at an Indian grocer and did a search for review. I have not used Afshan yet. You could try search feature on LHCF but its not always reliable at the moment ...


----------



## NJoy

Yep.  I've been searching.  You used to be able to go to posts in your search result.  Now it just takes you to the thread and you have to read thru.  *sigh*  I've been reading...  I guess I really need to know if Afshan is BAQ.


----------



## choctaw

NJoy said:


> Yep.  I've been searching.  You used to be able to go to posts in your search result.  Now it just takes you to the thread and you have to read thru.  *sigh*  I've been reading...  I guess I really need to know if Afshan is BAQ.



You can always sift henna to get closer to BAQ quality. The real question is which color range will it produce? red? burgundy? and does the shade produced match the shades produced by your other box of henna? Hope an expert sees your post because I am curious ...


----------



## NJoy

I'm not so worried about the color.  I plan to follow up with indigo (messy, messy, messy!  But beautiful results.)  And BAQ henna doesn't contain metallic salts that will damage my texlaxed hair.  That's my  main concern. Yikes!


----------



## Bigmommah

I have a question. Have any of you noticed a significant loosening of your curl pattern when you henna? I am currently at week 14 of a 22 week stretch and I used henna about 8 weeks post. I've noticed that the hair that has henna on it blends fairly well with rest of my texlaxed hair and the ng that does not have henna is much curlier. 

I plan to henna next week and I will take before and after pic's to try and show what I mean. Thanks in advance for the replies.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

JC-Junkie said:


> She not actually a member on here    But do you have any ideas and tips to give her ?
> 
> TIA !


 
Okay sure, but could you list some questions so we could address them directly because the tips above is a good start, the one I posted already but there would need to be more info and questions asked, because everyone is so unique I'd just hate to generalize.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

choctaw said:


> You can always sift henna to get closer to BAQ quality. The real question is which color range will it produce? red? burgundy? and does the shade produced match the shades produced by your other box of henna? Hope an expert sees your post because I am curious ...


 
the sifting is not the thing that really makes the henna body art quality. Body Art quality is seeked out by henna artists which gives it the term body art quality, and because this henna powder usually has a higher dye content and of course the sift is one part of it, but really high quality henna powder has to be really fresh, and really good with dye content.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Bigmommah said:


> I have a question. Have any of you noticed a significant loosening of your curl pattern when you henna? I am currently at week 14 of a 22 week stretch and I used henna about 8 weeks post. I've noticed that the hair that has henna on it blends fairly well with rest of my texlaxed hair and the ng that does not have henna is much curlier.
> 
> I plan to henna next week and I will take before and after pic's to try and show what I mean. Thanks in advance for the replies.


 
Absolutely an aspect of using henna is that it loosens the curl pattern so if you like it then you are fine but if you prefer to tighten up your curls again then you'd need to add amla powder into your regimen.


----------



## NJoy

Well, I'm getting no concrete responses on the Afshan henna so, I'm going to go ahead and use the Hesh brand henna and just hold on the the Afshan for now.  I really just want to be able indigo my hair afterwards.  (messy as it is)


----------



## ntm103

I have done a lot of research on lhcf about henna, weighed up the pros and cons and decided to try it this weekend. I mixed my 100% herbal henna with lime juice for dye release and left it overnight, I then added jojoba oil and garlic puree before applying it on Friday night. I left it in my hair for 7 hours as I was hoping to get some colour. When i was rinsing it out I noticed a lot of shed and broken hair. I also struggled to get all the henna out of my hair, after cowashing thoroughly 3 times, I sill had some tiny herb remains in my hair. I shampooed until the water was clear and DCed overnight. When I rinsed the DC this morning there still red colour coming out of my hair and lots of shedding and tangling! I think I lost three times as much hair as I normally do when I detangle. My hair also felt rough as it was airdrying. I am disappointed it didn't work out as I hoped but struggling to identify what exactly has caused the problems, is it the henna, lime juice or garlic puree?

My hair does feel and look thicker and stronger though, so not sure whether to give another try in the future or drop it like a hot potato!


----------



## learningandgrowing

ntm103 said:


> I have done a lot of research on lhcf about henna, weighed up the pros and cons and decided to try it this weekend. I mixed my 100% herbal henna with lime juice for dye release and left it overnight, I then added jojoba oil and garlic puree before applying it on Friday night. I left it in my hair for 7 hours as I was hoping to get some colour. When i was rinsing it out I noticed a lot of shed and broken hair. I also struggled to get all the henna out of my hair, after cowashing thoroughly 3 times, I sill had some tiny herb remains in my hair. I shampooed until the water was clear and DCed overnight. When I rinsed the DC this morning there still red colour coming out of my hair and lots of shedding and tangling! I think I lost three times as much hair as I normally do when I detangle. My hair also felt rough as it was airdrying. I am disappointed it didn't work out as I hoped but struggling to identify what exactly has caused the problems, is it the henna, lime juice or garlic puree?
> 
> My hair does feel and look thicker and stronger though, so not sure whether to give another try in the future or drop it like a hot potato!


 

I think it was the lime juice that broke your hair off. Also, what was the brand of the henna? Was it BAQ?


----------



## chocolat79

NJoy said:


> Yep.  I've been searching.  You used to be able to go to posts in your search result.  Now it just takes you to the thread and you have to read thru.  *sigh*  I've been reading...  I guess I really need to know if Afshan is BAQ.


 
I just used Afshan yesterday and I  it! I've used Jamila and Hesh in the past and I'm an Afshan user now! I don't particularly like the Jamila because it's too hard to wash out. Afshan was a lot smoother and a lot easier to wash out! HTH.


----------



## ntm103

This is the Henna I used;



It does not specifically states that its BAQ but the ingredients are 100% henna and its for use on skin and hair. I kinda suspected the lime juice might be the culprit. I used the juice of one lime


----------



## chocolat79

ntm103 said:


> I have done a lot of research on lhcf about henna, weighed up the pros and cons and decided to try it this weekend. I mixed my 100% herbal henna with lime juice for dye release and left it overnight, I then added jojoba oil and garlic puree before applying it on Friday night. I left it in my hair for 7 hours as I was hoping to get some colour. When i was rinsing it out I noticed a lot of shed and broken hair. I also struggled to get all the henna out of my hair, after cowashing thoroughly 3 times, I sill had some tiny herb remains in my hair. I shampooed until the water was clear and DCed overnight. When I rinsed the DC this morning there still red colour coming out of my hair and lots of shedding and tangling! I think I lost three times as much hair as I normally do when I detangle. My hair also felt rough as it was airdrying. I am disappointed it didn't work out as I hoped but struggling to identify what exactly has caused the problems, is it the henna, lime juice or garlic puree?
> 
> My hair does feel and look thicker and stronger though, so not sure whether to give another try in the future or drop it like a hot potato!


 
Probably the lime. Lime and lemon juice are for dye release but they're also very drying to the hair, as is henna in general. You needed to add more moisturizers to it.

When I mix my henna (like I did yesterday), I use castor oil, hemp seed oil, moisturizing conditioner, aloe vera juice, and lemon. I've used honey and yogurt in the past as well. 

Try using something more moisturizing in your mix and it should come out softer and no breakage. Also, what brand are you using?


----------



## Sherae

Are any of you ladies doing a half-half method with Henna? I am 5 months post and the post Henna detangling session is becoming more and more time consuming - it took two hours yesterday .

I wondering if it would be a good idea to Henna half my head on alternating weeks to save time. Any suggestions?


----------



## DarkandLovely

Ok ladies I need your expert advice.  I really want to start using henna b/c of all of the benefits (especially strengthening and thickening of the hair) but I don't want the red color.  Is using the cassia obovata the only way to avoid that or can you also achieve it with regular henna?  Also, is cassia obovata as good in terms of the strengthening benefits as the regualr henna?  Any reccs on specific brands of henna's/recipes would be greatly appreciated.  Oh and one more question.  I have been using an egg/condish mix for my protein treatments, which I love.  If I start using henna should I cut this out? or is it still ok to do protein treatments when you henna?


----------



## ntm103

tayflea said:


> Ok ladies I need your expert advice.  I really want to start using henna b/c of all of the benefits (especially strengthening and thickening of the hair) but I don't want the red color.  Is using the cassia obovata the only way to avoid that or can you also achieve it with regular henna?  Also, is cassia obovata as good in terms of the strengthening benefits as the regualr henna?  Any reccs on specific brands of henna's/recipes would be greatly appreciated.  Oh and one more question.  I have been using an egg/condish mix for my protein treatments, which I love.  *If I start using henna should I cut this out? or is it still ok to do protein treatments when you henna?*



I am also interested in the answer to the question in bold.

I think I will continue to DC my hair regularly and see how my hair behaves over the next month then decide whether to give henna another try (without the lime). 

Has anyone tried the Lush Henna? It comes premixed and has cocoa butter and other oils in it but also has lemon. Would this be a good alternative?


----------



## ntm103

chocolat79 said:


> Probably the lime. Lime and lemon juice are for dye release but they're also very drying to the hair, as is henna in general. You needed to add more moisturizers to it.
> 
> When I mix my henna (like I did yesterday), I use castor oil, hemp seed oil, moisturizing conditioner, aloe vera juice, and lemon. I've used honey and yogurt in the past as well.
> 
> Try using something more moisturizing in your mix and it should come out softer and no breakage. Also, what brand are you using?


 
I used a brand called Top-Op, I wont be using using one again. It was very difficult to wash out. Thank you for your tips, I definitely use these if I give henna another go.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

ntm103 said:


> I have done a lot of research on lhcf about henna, weighed up the pros and cons and decided to try it this weekend. I mixed my 100% herbal henna with lime juice for dye release and left it overnight, I then added jojoba oil and garlic puree before applying it on Friday night. I left it in my hair for 7 hours as I was hoping to get some colour. When i was rinsing it out I noticed a lot of shed and broken hair. I also struggled to get all the henna out of my hair, after cowashing thoroughly 3 times, I sill had some tiny herb remains in my hair. I shampooed until the water was clear and DCed overnight. When I rinsed the DC this morning there still red colour coming out of my hair and lots of shedding and tangling! I think I lost three times as much hair as I normally do when I detangle. My hair also felt rough as it was airdrying. I am disappointed it didn't work out as I hoped but struggling to identify what exactly has caused the problems, is it the henna, lime juice or garlic puree?
> 
> My hair does feel and look thicker and stronger though, so not sure whether to give another try in the future or drop it like a hot potato!


 
The amount of time you left the henna and herbal mix in your hair is a bit too long. The average time that's good enough is 4-5 hours. With heat, less time is needed as well.

First I'd focus on which henna and herbs you used. Which brand? use a brand that is finely sifted like Jamila and some herbs (maybe even organic) that will be easier to wash out. That'll benefit your hair, and save time. 

It also sounds like you need extra moisturization so use a richer hair oil, such as argan oil, or cocoveda for hair strengthening or a straight coconut oil. You can add that direactly to your henna mix, and use a bit afterwards as well. Even a conditioner right into the recipe is a good idea as well.
If you play around with your regimen, that should help, figure out exactly what your hair needs and still be able to use henna and herbs. I hope this helps!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

ntm103 said:


> This is the Henna I used;
> 
> View attachment 98741
> 
> It does not specifically states that its BAQ but the ingredients are 100% henna and its for use on skin and hair. I kinda suspected the lime juice might be the culprit. I used the juice of one lime


 
Shoot I missed that ingredient. Yes drop the lemon juice and/or lime juice you use, and this applies to anyone who has this happen. It's drying. and you should use warm water instead.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

tayflea said:


> Ok ladies I need your expert advice.  I really want to start using henna b/c of all of the benefits (especially strengthening and thickening of the hair) but I don't want the red color.  Is using the cassia obovata the only way to avoid that or can you also achieve it with regular henna?  Also, is cassia obovata as good in terms of the strengthening benefits as the regualr henna?  Any reccs on specific brands of henna's/recipes would be greatly appreciated.  Oh and one more question.  I have been using an egg/condish mix for my protein treatments, which I love.  If I start using henna should I cut this out? or is it still ok to do protein treatments when you henna?


 
Cassia is a good alternative to henna, for sure. It has all the benefits of henna, and you can even add other herbs to promote hair growth, hair strengthening etc... as well. The only thing with cassia is that it is NOT as long term as henna, so you can do your cassia treatment every 3-4 weeks, rather then with henna every 4-6 weeks.


----------



## DarkandLovely

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> Cassia is a good alternative to henna, for sure. It has all the benefits of henna, and you can even add other herbs to promote hair growth, hair strengthening etc... as well. The only thing with cassia is that it is NOT as long term as henna, so you can do your cassia treatment every 3-4 weeks, rather then with henna every 4-6 weeks.


 
Thanks for the info!


----------



## JC-Junkie

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> Okay sure, but could you list some questions so we could address them directly because the tips above is a good start, the one I posted already but there would need to be more info and questions asked, because everyone is so unique I'd just hate to generalize.


 
Thanks ! 
-What henna mixes do you use for relaxed hair ? Natural hair ? Or is it the same ?
-How often can she use henna and how often can I use henna ? (I'm natural)
-Does she have to do a protein treatment, even though she has done a henna treatment ?
-Do we have to do a moisture treatment afterwards ?

Any tips in general ? 

Do you heat the henna to mix it or do you just melt it with water at room temperature, because there are diffrent ways  Do some of you ladies leave your henna in over night and does colour release mean that you allow your henna mix to sit for a bit so that the dye releases ? I know a bit about indigo, when your about to wash out your henna you make your indigo mix, wash out the henna and then put your indigo in straight afterwards, leave it in for about 3-5 hours and then wash it out 

Sorry for all the questions we're a bit nervous TBH lol 

TIA and HHG Ladies !!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Natural and relaxed hair can use the same types of recipes. What sets recipes apart is individual hair, and dry to oily scalps. The extra additions and care varies as drier hair would need more moisturization. So the general recipe can be the same but the extra additions needed vary and this depends on your friend's hair type and scalp.

You can use henna every 4-6 weeks on average and some have faster hair growth so 3-4 weeks is fine as well, or root touch ups in between if the person is covering grey.

Not everyone needs a protein treatment but some ladies do use it as well, so this again depends on your/their hair type.

Yes more then likely you'll have to do a moisture treatment either use natural shampoo bars that have extra added oils, and/or a good hair oil/conditioner afterwards. 

Henna and herbs usually come powdered unless they are in another form, but most use it powdered. You warm up your liquid and add it to the henna and mix it. Henna directions are found here:
Henna Blog Spot 

So start reading articles with directions and then let us know if there are questions.


----------



## JC-Junkie

Thank you ! When you say natural shampoo bars do you mean that we should shampoo our hair after the henna treatment and then deep condition ? Or can we wash our hair with normal conditioner until all the henna is out and then deep condition ?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Welcome. Some shampoo bars that are handmade and natural contain extra oils that are actually really moisturizing rather then using a shampoo that might contain SLS and other chemical ingredients, if you'd rather focus on being as natural as possible. 
But if you don't have that, then yes a deep conditioner would work great. You can use both. Yes you can condition and then deep condition afterwards as well. Even some leave-in cream conditioners are great. I have a big thing for Curls brand, but I want to head over to Oyin Handmade since it's actually near me, and they have handmade hair goodies!


----------



## JC-Junkie

Thank you !


----------



## ntm103

Just an update on my hair post-henna. I DCed twice this week and now my hair is well moisturised and strong. The shedding is back to normal and my hair feels silky. I can definitely see the benefits of the henna now and will be doing it regularly!


----------



## Bigmommah

Congratulations ntm103 on your successful henna experience.

My simplified henna mixture (nothing but warm water & henna) worked very well. I will have to add the pictures to my hair album at some point this week. The color is a richer red than it has been in the past but I'm not bothered by it. I kept the henna on for 3 hours or so, rinsed and then applied my dc, put in 2 braids, put on a plastic cap and my granny cap. When I woke up this morning I rinsed put all my products on and came to work.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva

I think I'm going to hop onto my weekly henna treatments again. I did one last week, I think another is in the works for tomorrow!


----------



## Pompous Blue

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> I think I'm going to hop onto my weekly henna treatments again. I did one last week, I think another is in the works for tomorrow!


 
Great idea! I now henna weekly since I found out using the steamer shortens the process and I still get the same benefits. I now henna on a Wednesday or Thursday which is way more convenient for me and frees up my weekends!

My hair loves me for it!


----------



## Majestye

Ok, so I did my second ever henna today to touch up my grays. I am so pleased that it came out much better this time. I listened to you ladies and used mostly warm water with a bit of ACV and Lemon juice, added some lavender oil for the scent and honey for moisture. 

I realized that the instructions say to use *diluted* lemon juice not full strength! Which was my error last time. Interesting how missing one word can make such a BIG difference. I also added suave conditioner to the little bit of leftovers and made a type of 'gloss' for the rest of my hair and ends.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva

Am I the only one who does full head henna? Or do some of you just apply to NG kinda like a relaxer touchup?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

I do a whole head of henna everytime. If a person does root touch ups, they should still put in a full head application every 2-3 times they do a root touch up, so that the coverage is all equal as possible, and so the ends get re-protected as well.


----------



## Bigmommah

I put it on my entire head.


----------



## Aggie

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> Am I the only one who does full head henna? Or do some of you just apply to NG kinda like a relaxer touchup?


I always redo my whole head of hair also ND. I prefer to layer the henna on my hair strands for extra protection and thickening.


----------



## Majestye

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> Am I the only one who does full head henna? Or do some of you just apply to NG kinda like a relaxer touchup?


 
My main purpose for using henna is as a natural alternative to coloring my 'starting to show' gray hairs.  I'm new to Henna and only apply between installs (about every 3 months) so I made a type of gloss to cover the rest of the hair and in particular my ends.  It just didn't seem right to leave them out!


----------



## Platinum

I haven't Henna'd in a few months but I'm using Nupur Henna right now. I noticed that during the time that I stopped using Henna, I started having more split ends and SSKs. I need to start Henna'ing regularly for strength.


----------



## Aggie

^^Yeah I notice this too Platinum. Henna really keeps the splits a little under control for me. I use it mixed in with my other powders to condition with now too.


----------



## IslandDiva08

I  am using Jamila, Moroccan, and Yemen and i get all my henna products from Henna Sooq. Sometimes i mix my henna powder as well.

My mix is really simply:
100g of henna 
1 cup of warm green tea
and 1 tbsp of honey

I don't let my henna sit for more than on hour anymore. I found out that i get the same results if i mix and apply the henna paste to my hair within on hour of mixing. So this is what i do, after mixing i hop in the shower and wash my hair. After washing my hair i use an old t-shirt to dry out most of the water and then i apply the mixture to my hair. I always mix in the honey right before i use the mixture.

I guess i should also mention that i do overnight henna treatments.


----------



## IslandDiva08

Aggie said:


> I always redo my whole head of hair also ND. I prefer to layer the henna on my hair strands for extra protection and thickening.


i always do a full head application once per month, i am thinking that i might go back to my bi-weekly applications.


----------



## Lex_Artis

Thanks to all of the "henna ladies," I think I'm ready to take the plunge. I've ordered samples to test for allergies, etc., but was curious about ordering henna in bulk (just in case everything goes as planned).

This company - Monterey Spice Company - popped up, and on their site, they list "Henna Neutral" (Lawsonia inermis 95%, and lichen 5%) at a cost of $4.50 for 1 lb (453 grams).

After a search for reviews (of the henna), I ran across mzmillion, from YouTube, who uses it for a Henna Melt/Henna Gloss, but not really for color.

Has anyone here used the Monterey Spice Company's henna for color? I plan to mix it with indigo or katam.

Thanks so much.

ETA: The samples are from another vendor, but I think I'll send an email to Monterey Spice to ask if they'll send out a small sample for testing.


----------



## Tolle

Sooo I finally tried Henna (Karishma herbal) and I LOVE IT!!!!! I did a mixture that gave no color release (thanks kinnikakes) because I love my black hair. I knew immediately after using it that my hair was stronger and thicker. The deal was sealed after my BF noticed the results (yaaaay) and he barely notices anything I do to my hair. He said it looked thicker and shinier, I d*mn near did a cartwheel b/c that was my sole reason for using Henna. A new staple for sure!


----------



## Hersheygurl

I just hennaed with my favorite, Nupur and am sitting under the dryer now ( ponytail rollerset). I tweaked my mix, and added an egg and Greek yogurt this time. This was BY FAR the easiest henna rinse-out i've ever had. I am not sure how much color I have, but will try to add pics later. My hair is not the least bit dry, rough, or tangly like it can be sometimes on henna day. I will definitely add the egg and yogurt to my henna from now on. Here's what I used this time.

200-300 grams henna
honey
splash of lemon juice
yogurt
egg
coconut oil
Raspberry Zinger tea
cloves 

I really wanted to get more red for the holidays.


----------



## motherpopcorn562

This is my 5 time using henna. I used Nupur before and I really like it because it is easy to rinse out and it does condition well. I wanted more color release so I tried Karishma. VERY HARD TO RINSE OUT BUT It is a gorgeous color. It looks like I spent hundreds of dollars in the salon for lowlights and highlights lol.  ( will post pictures later)

I used apple cider vinegar to dye relase
yogurt (plain nonfat)
Paprika for color
olive oil
rosemary oil

Left overnite on top of the fride and overnight on my head.
Rinsed with condish and DC with Lekair under dryer for 20 minutes


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

I'm thinking of buying either Jamila or Napur from ayurnaturalbeauty.com. Can someone give me the pros and cons of both, if you've used them?

Thanks.


----------



## motherpopcorn562

motherpopcorn562 said:


> This is my 5 time using henna. I used Nupur before and I really like it because it is easy to rinse out and it does condition well. I wanted more color release so I tried Karishma. VERY HARD TO RINSE OUT BUT It is a gorgeous color. It looks like I spent hundreds of dollars in the salon for lowlights and highlights lol.  ( will post pictures later)
> 
> I used apple cider vinegar to dye relase
> yogurt (plain nonfat)
> Paprika for color
> olive oil
> rosemary oil
> 
> Left overnite on top of the fride and overnight on my head.
> Rinsed with condish and DC with Lekair under dryer for 20 minutes



Here is a pic but the color didnt come out well. Its almost like a glow or an aura. 

 2nd Bantu knot out on flat ironed hair.


----------



## chebaby

i henna once a week for the most part. i missed two weeks because i was trying other ayurvedic mixes but i am going back. this sunday will be a mix of dulhan henna, amla, bhringraj, hibiscus and of course water lol.
im going to leave it on for 6 hours and then twist my hair up.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

I don't have a steamer. I'd like to start doing henna treatments again but I want to shorten the process.  Is it ok to use a soft bonner dry instead?


----------



## 1krzypraz

I have been doing henna glosses mostly for almost a year. I have 3ish type hair at the crown or 1st half of my head and 4ish on the remaining part. I did a full head henna last night and it seemed to relax my curl pattern so much that I am now thinking about not using any more relaxers/texlaxes. 

I don't know how it will turn out, but that is my plan starting today. Has anyone had any of these same results or have the same combination of hair textures and use henna instead of a relaxer? If it works, I may as well transition right?

All of you henna experts please chime in. Any input would be greatly appreciated. TIA


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

When using 100% henna in your recipe, or any other herb for that matter, you get the full affects of that herb, as it isn't being diluted. That is probably why you had noticed such a change then before.

See how it goes with full head applications and if it does keep on loosening your curl pattern as you'd like then it's a plus, since you won't need to go back to any chemical treatments. hopefully  I hope this is some of the input you were looking to get.


----------



## 1krzypraz

Yes it is, thank you so much.


----------



## Pompous Blue

pinkchocolatedaisy said:


> I don't have a steamer. I'd like to start doing henna treatments again but I want to shorten the process.  Is it ok to use a soft bonner dry instead?


I have a table-top dryer and never thought to use it before I got the steamer. So, I don't know if it would work. 

I believe the steamer infuses heat and moisture to speed up the processing of the henna. I don't know if dry heat would do the same.

I just did a henna/katam last night for 1.5 hrs (steaming). My grays were covered! I love the steamer.

I also use the steamer for a Kalpi-tone treatment.

And DH loves the shortened process, too! I do the 2-step henna/indigo treatment for him (turns his grays jet black).


----------



## lamaria211

i dont no for some reason i feel like henna is to far advanced for me like i havent done enough experimenting to use it i need like a henna for beginners class


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

There are a lot of mini classes on mixing on youtube, and if you're more hands on then you can look at those and look at videos by other youtubers. THere are some that teach classes as well. I just did a lecture on henna and nontoxic hair coloring in Toronto last weekend


----------



## 1krzypraz

I am going to try this method for the next 6 months. I just ordered A Cocoveda shampoo bar from hennasooq.com to help me in my transformation. I would love not to have to use chemicals to straighten my hair.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

1krzypraz said:


> I am going to try this method for the next 6 months. I just ordered A Cocoveda shampoo bar from hennasooq.com to help me in my transformation. I would love not to have to use chemicals to straighten my hair.



Henna does not straighten your hair. It make temporarily loosening the curl pattern of some, but not all, people.


----------



## NJoy

I'm trying to figure out a way to henna my hair without removing my hair from these perfectly detangled twists.  Can it be done?

The last time I henna'd, I took down perfectly detangled plaits and clumped my hair together to henna.  Um, detangling after my hair was henna'd was a TRIP!!  What to do?  What to do?


----------



## 1krzypraz

I stated I did not want to use any more chemicals to straighten my hair. Henna has made my curl pattern very, very lose. I would still have to use a flat iron to straighten my hair if I want it that way.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## 1krzypraz

Have you done a henna gloss? Do you add a lot of conditioner to remove the henna? I find that it makes my hair tangle less, but I use it with conditioner to strengthen only.


----------



## motherpopcorn562

1krzypraz said:


> I have been doing henna glosses mostly for almost a year. I have 3ish type hair at the crown or 1st half of my head and 4ish on the remaining part. I did a full head henna last night and it seemed to relax my curl pattern so much that I am now thinking about not using any more relaxers/texlaxes.
> 
> I don't know how it will turn out, but that is my plan starting today. Has anyone had any of these same results or have the same combination of hair textures and use henna instead of a relaxer? If it works, I may as well transition right?
> 
> All of you henna experts please chime in. Any input would be greatly appreciated. TIA


I use a henna and yogurt gloss as a sort of textalexer 2x a month. It seems to loosen my curl pattern and give me more managable hair. I have a mixture of 3c in the back 4a in the front and 4b zigzags in the middle LOL so henna was a GOD send for me


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva

lamaria211 said:


> i dont no for some reason i feel like henna is to far advanced for me like i havent done enough experimenting to use it i need like a henna for beginners class



1. Bowl
2. Plastic or Wooden spoon
3. Warm Water
4. Package of Henna 

Stir it up, and apply it to freshly washed hair in small sections smooshing it as you go towards the front of your head.. Make sure you use gloves as to not stain your nails and hands.

I promise, it's nothing advanced about it!


----------



## Aggie

I did a deep ayur-cowash with henna(no color deposit - used as a conditioner only), kalpi tone, bhringraj and some other powders I have mixed in a bag for one hour then I did a wonderful deep conditioner under my steamer for another hour with Alterna Hemp Hydrate conditioner. I am still here sitting with it in my hair. I don't think I will be washing it out until morning though because I'm too tired to jump back in the shower at this hour.


----------



## Pompous Blue

Aggie said:


> I did a deep ayur-cowash with *henna(no color deposit - used as a conditioner only), kalpi tone, bhringraj and some other powders I have mixed in a bag* for one hour then I did a wonderful deep conditioner under my steamer for another hour with Alterna Hemp Hydrate conditioner. I am still here sitting with it in my hair. I don't think I will be washing it out until morning though because I'm too tired to jump back in the shower at this hour.


Was this a paste? What were the ratios? This sounds interesting.


----------



## NJoy

motherpopcorn562 said:


> I use a henna and yogurt gloss as a sort of textalexer 2x a month. It seems to loosen my curl pattern and give me more managable hair. I have a mixture of 3c in the back 4a in the front and 4b zigzags in the middle LOL so henna was a GOD send for me


 
@motherpopcorn562, So you add yogurt to the henna right before using it?  Sort of like you'd add honey before using?


----------



## Aggie

Pompous Blue said:


> Was this a paste? What were the ratios? This sounds interesting.


 
I used 2 Tbsp of all the herbs mentioned and added quite a bit of water to it. It was not as thick as yogurt but not too watery either. I did drain a bit while it was on my hair however so I had to secure my hairline with a towel.


----------



## Pompous Blue

Aggie said:


> I used 2 Tbsp of all the herbs mentioned and added quite a bit of water to it. It was not as thick as yogurt but not too watery either. I did drain a bit while it was on my hair however so I had to secure my hairline with a towel.


Thank you. Will add this to my hair book. 

You got me interested in going ayurvedic and doing henna. I stalked your Fotki and copied your recipes. They're great!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Adding yoghurt or anything perishable before use is a very good idea. Also take into account some of the ingredients you add towards the end before use, are also liquids and will make your henna paste or herbal hair treatment have more liquid so I'd recommend just to mix it up thick, and then add the yoghurt, honey etc at the end, and then if you need you can add more water, herbal tea etc... 

Tip of the day


----------



## Cheekychica

Hi ladies, I have a few questions before I do my first henna this weekend- I hope they aren't silly.

1. Mixing bowl- does it need to be metal? I saw that some people use plastic. If you use a plastic bowl, can you ever again use that bowl for food?  Or will it forever be your "henna" bowl.

2. I know henna is permanent- is Indigo permanent as well or does it fade away? I've never heard of people just applying indigo to their new growth.

I was hoping to get away with using only 50g per app as my hair is still short. Hopefully that will stretch out my 200g into 4 applications.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

No question is ever too silly CheekyChica.

I really recommend a stainless steel metal bowl or glass. You can use plastic but it's porous, and will smell like henna, and if you do so yes you'll have to keep it as your henna bowl. Don't mix its use with food use (for plastic).

Both are pretty permanent except for some people the indigo can fade off or if you have grey hair they can be resistant so need more care. But people don't do root touch ups or apply just with indigo alone as the new virgin growth has no henna on it, and without henna, indigo won't cling properly and won't color properly. You may have green hues on those pieces of hair that have not gotten henna onto them.

50 grams usually can cover a full head if it's about a few inches long, like less then ear length. 75 grams does about ear length hair, and up to shoulder length 100 grams. This all does also depend on how thick your hair is.

Have fun henna'ing!


----------



## Cheekychica

Thanks for the quick reply! I have another question  this time about storage. The instructions that came with my henna (from your site hennasooq.ca) said that I should keep my henna powder in the freezer and the indigo in the fridge or a cool dark place. Did I understand that correctly?

I hadn't heard about people putting their henna in the freezer until that moment.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Yes actually storing it in your freezer is the best to keep it as fresh as possible BUT if you don't have space then it's okay to put it in your fridge. Some people's freezer had messed up their indigo so be careful that the freezer spot you put it in is in good condition and does not have freezer burn/ice around it.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT

motherpopcorn562 said:


> Here is a pic but the color didnt come out well. Its almost like a glow or an aura.
> 
> 2nd Bantu knot out on flat ironed hair.



how about i just sent you a mesg for these pics

ignore that if you will 

where did you order??  looking for the best (CHEAPEST) BAQ HENNA online (bulk order)


----------



## motherpopcorn562

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> how about i just sent you a mesg for these pics
> 
> ignore that if you will
> 
> where did you order??  looking for the best (CHEAPEST) BAQ HENNA online (bulk order)


I was ordering off amazon for approx. 4.50 + 3.99 shipping or ebay( cost varied)  until I found out about little india over in artesia. They sell henna for 1.99 or even some for 1.00.


----------



## babayred_86

I always wondered if it was possible to do the two step process with Cassia and Indigo if I wanted a blue tone?


----------



## Vintageglam

^^^ I have the same qu also as Red Henna can get quite messy for me - waiting on the response from our resident expert Khadija .....


----------



## babayred_86

bumping dis up


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

I was out of town in Toronto. Just got back. What were the questions I've missed? I have some swatches someone tested out with cassia and indigo. I have to review them as it's been a while since I've had them. They are hair strand tests and with cassia and indigo as far as I remember some were blue but some more purple toned. So kind of fun! I will blog about it for sure soon, as I get things back in order after this break we just had. 

Let me know what questions I have missed and will get back as soon as I can. Thanks!


----------



## wednesday

can i get the same benefits of henna without waiting for the color to release? I'm not interested in the color. So if  i mix up some henna, leave it for 2 hours then keep it in overnight will it still work. My last henna was a month ago, it was my first henna and i used Nupur. I didn't really notice any difference, only a slight change in color. This time i'm using Jamila Henna but i don't want a very 'red' result because i'm putting in yarn braids in a few weeks. I also have some amla powder. Can i mix hennas?????


----------



## BGT

Hey, considering doing my first henna treatment. If I wanted to use henna just for its strengthening and thickening qualities and not to color my hair, do I have to let the mixture set overnight?

My hair is BSL. How many grams do I need?

This is my proposed recipe:

- henna
- plain greek yogurt
- olive oil
- coconut oil


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

wednesday said:


> can i get the same benefits of henna without waiting for the color to release? I'm not interested in the color. So if  i mix up some henna, leave it for 2 hours then keep it in overnight will it still work. My last henna was a month ago, it was my first henna and i used Nupur. I didn't really notice any difference, only a slight change in color. This time i'm using Jamila Henna but i don't want a very 'red' result because i'm putting in yarn braids in a few weeks. I also have some amla powder. Can i mix hennas?????



You can mix henna and herbs for sure. But the chances of getting no color especially with good henna powder are slim. WHat I mean is that good henna powder will retain color or dye for awhile. So the amount of red you get does depend on your hair tone as well. But it's hard to kill dye release in some henna powders. It'd be better just to use cassia then. OR since you have the henna powder already just add at least 25 to 50% amla powder to tone it down and get the benefits of the amla as well. Keep it  mind henna can loosen curl pattern for some, and the amla keeps the coils tighter.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

BGT said:


> Hey, considering doing my first henna treatment. If I wanted to use henna just for its strengthening and thickening qualities and not to color my hair, do I have to let the mixture set overnight?
> 
> My hair is BSL. How many grams do I need?
> 
> This is my proposed recipe:
> 
> - henna
> - plain greek yogurt
> - olive oil
> - coconut oil



No you can let the henna powder as a paste sit for less time then if you aren't concerned with color results. 

The recipe sounds really good. Just make sure to add the yoghurt at the end and make sure to mix it thick until you add the yoghurt so that it isn't too runny.

Let us know how it comes out


----------



## lwilliams1922

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> No you can let the henna powder as a paste sit for less time then if you aren't concerned with color results.
> 
> The recipe sounds really good. Just make sure to add the yoghurt at the end and make sure to mix it thick until you add the yoghurt so that it isn't too runny.
> 
> Let us know how it comes out





Does this mean make the mix WITHOUT water?
could you use Olive oil and coconut oil instaed of water?   What about coconut milk & coconut oil??


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

The yoghurt you use might be liquid enough but this is actually how I would recommend you mix it personally.

Add your henna powder and warm water to a bowl, and then add your oils. Mix well. When ready to use it then add your yoghurt to make it the consistency you want it to be. If you need more liquid you can also add a bit more water as desired. I hope this helps


----------



## VirGoViXxEn

I henna'd my hair last night. I do not like how dark the indigo makes my hair. I went to my local indian grocery (NYC) and purchased 100% Natural Dark Brown Henna.
My Mix:
1/3 Frozen Nupur Henna
2/3 Dark Brown Henna
1 Cup Hot Water.
Oils: Pure Coco, JBCO, Lavender, Rosemary, Evoo, Brahmi-Amla and another indian oil i can not pronounce. 

I am under the dryer with Rollers. But as I rollerset my hair was so soft and easy to detangle. My hair looks very brown as well. I am anxious for my hair to dry...


----------



## Sherae

Does anyone have porosity issues after Henna?

I did a two step yesterday. I rinsed very clean with conditioner. After DC'ing my hard was tangly and rough. After spending all day detangling by hand my hair is soft today.

This did not happen the last few times I did the 2-step so I'm wondering about porosity. Any ideas?


----------



## NikStarrr

Henna'd my hair last night. First time in about a year. My hair feels awesome. Going to do this every 1-2 months from now on.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## My Friend

Can u henna once a week?


----------



## Angelicus

My Friend, I don't recommend it but if your hair can take it, by all means go ahead and try.

OT: While on my lhcf addiction hiatus, I finally tried the Nupur brand of Henna. I was quite brand loyal to Karishma for a long time (it's awesome and cost 1.49 at my market) but wanted to finally try what you all have been raving about.

The red tone my hair got was not as bright as the Karishma, which was good because I usually put indigo on immediately afterwards.

I also tried the Reshma brand... too many sticks and stones for me but it did give a good, natural color. 

Karishma always gives me a magenta look that I actually adore... sometimes I wish my hair wasn't permanently dyed with indigo... I'd rock this magenta all day long.


----------



## Guitarhero

Mods:  Can this thread become a sticky/official since there are so many on henna?   
__________________________________________________________________________


Henna/Indigo...I do the two-part and dread the Indigo step because it's gritty and doesn't paste up nicely like the henna.  Indigo is definitely clumpier even though I use a cake mixer and hot water.  My hair is raven black now so I don't like to add henna to the indigo mix.  I tried boiling flax seeds and adding the goop and it worked ok to help it all hold together.  Today, I mixed in LeKair Cholesterol (orange) because of its texture after initially mixing the indigo/water and it worked great.  Held together well and not a lot of water is running down.  The next time you indigo, try it.


----------



## Cheekychica

Volver_Alma_Gitana said:


> Mods:  Can this thread become a sticky/official since there are so many on henna?
> __________________________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> Henna/Indigo...I do the two-part and dread the Indigo step because it's gritty and doesn't paste up nicely like the henna.  Indigo is definitely clumpier even though I use a cake mixer and hot water.  My hair is raven black now so I don't like to add henna to the indigo mix.  I tried boiling flax seeds and adding the goop and it worked ok to help it all hold together.*  Today, I mixed in LeKair Cholesterol (orange) because of its texture after initially mixing the indigo/water and it worked great.  Held together well and not a lot of water is running down.*  The next time you indigo, try it.



Thank you, I hate the indigo part for the same reason you mentioned- messy as hell! I didn't know I could add conditioner, I will do that next time.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

I wouldn't recommend someone henna once a week. It's a bit too much and there is no need since henna will last at least 3-4 weeks in your hair, unless you are covering greys. Then in that case, you can do a root touch up. Plus you'll save money this way too.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

When the indigo was added directly to the conditioner and applied, did you find it diluted the color at all?


----------



## nubiangoddess3

Quick question for the Heena Queens 

  Can you use Cassia then Indigo or do you have to use Henna


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

if you have grey hair and use cassia and then indigo your hair will probably turn green or some off color. Cassia is not as long lasting and may not hold onto the indigo as long. Henna is longer lasting and it'll put a base of red on the hairs as well. SO it'd probably be a better choice if you want brown to black tones. just to be safe.

BUT you can use cassia and indigo to do a hair strand test to be sure of the results


----------



## lavaflow99

Did a henna-indigo (2-step) session yesterday with Jamila henna.  Hope it helps strengthen my hair and minimize the breakage issues I am going through.  My greys are now a deep red.  The indigo didn't take as well as it has it has in the past  But it's better than the glaring white strands that I had.  But overall I am pleased with my henna-indigo session.


----------



## Aggie

Cheekychica said:


> Thank you, I hate the indigo part for the same reason you mentioned- messy as hell! I didn't know I could add conditioner, I will do that next time.


 I use a mixture of 1 - 2 tablespoons of corn starch diluted in some room temperature water and add it to the indigo and complete with hot water. The corn starch mixture keeps the indigo together very well. I have even used flour this way the last time I used indigo because I had run out of corn starch and it works just as well. I had no muss no fuss. Try it, you'll see.


----------



## Sherae

Aggie said:


> I use a mixture of 1 - 2 tablespoons of corn starch diluted in some room temperature water and add it to the indigo and complete with hot water. The corn starch mixture keeps the indigo together very well. I have even used flour this way the last time I used indigo because I had run out of corn starch and it works just as well. I had no muss no fuss. Try it, you'll see.


I read about someone using xanthan gum which is supposed to work well. Anyone try this?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Anyone ever henna on transitioning hair? I want to henna so bad but I'm scared to do it because of the textures...but I have a feeling I won't be fully natural until summer 2010. Also, after your first time, do you re-henna your whole head or just your roots? I'm gonna read this entire thread but if anyone wants to jump in and answer my questions feel free! TIA


----------



## ParagonTresses

Add me to the Henna-Head list!  I've done two full treatments and one gloss so far.  I am hooked y'all!  I love how smooth and moisturized my hair feels.  I used some brand I got at my local Indian grocer but have an order of Jamila body art quality coming soon...should be here tomorrow!  I don't know why I didn't do this sooner!  The worst part is the rinsing but henna's benefits totally out-way this.  I'm hoping the Jamila will be a smoother rinseout since it's supposed to be a finer sift.  Thanks for all the info on this thread, y'all are great!  Happy Henna-ing!!


----------



## Aggie

Sherae said:


> I read about someone using xanthan gum which is supposed to work well. Anyone try this?


I heard that too but I haven't used it. It was too expensive for me to buy here in the Bahamas. The corn starch was cheaper anad work amazingly.


----------



## NJoy

Anyone apply henna to your hair while hair is still damp? Seems the original instructions that I read online somewhere said to apply to dry hair and I've been doing that since. But, can I apply henna to my hair while it's still wet. And if not, why not? TIA


----------



## bride91501

I find that I _have _to apply it to damp hair....my hair becomes a horror to part when it's dry.  I a[p[plied my henna mix to dry hair the first time I ever henna'd- won't ever do this again.  My scalp was SOOO sore (I'm very tender-headed lol).

I normally do a clarifying wash, co-wash/mini DC with VO5 MM (basically leave the condish on for about 10-15 mins), rinse, then apply the henna mix.  It's much easier to apply the henna to my hair when it's slightly damp and soft.

Since you're relaxed, you may not have these same issues, especially if you're not that many weeks post-relaxer.

HTH!


----------



## NJoy

bride91501 said:


> I find that I _have _to apply it to damp hair....my hair becomes a horror to part when it's dry. I a[p[plied my henna mix to dry hair the first time I ever henna'd- won't ever do this again. My scalp was SOOO sore (I'm very tender-headed lol).
> 
> I normally do a clarifying wash, co-wash/mini DC with VO5 MM (basically leave the condish on for about 10-15 mins), rinse, then apply the henna mix. It's much easier to apply the henna to my hair when it's slightly damp and soft.
> 
> Since you're relaxed, you may not have these same issues, especially if you're not that many weeks post-relaxer.
> 
> HTH!


 
Ok, good.  That's what I was hoping for.  I usually block off a whole day to pamper myself when I'm doing henna.  I wanted to wash and DC, then henna, indigo and DC again just to get some moisture in there before and after.  Sounds like what you're doing too.

BTW, I'm 29 wks post.  Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## bride91501

NJoy- I didn't realize you're still stretching! I assumed you relaxed at the beginning of December.  

Are you transitioning?


----------



## NJoy

bride91501 said:


> @NJoy- I didn't realize you're still stretching! I assumed you relaxed at the beginning of December.
> 
> Are you transitioning?


 
I haven't officially made that decision but it seems I'm inching towards it.


----------



## Aggie

NJoy said:


> Anyone apply henna to your hair while hair is still damp? Seems the original instructions that I read online somewhere said to apply to dry hair and I've been doing that since. But, can I apply henna to my hair while it's still wet. And if not, why not? TIA


 
NJoy, I only apply henna to damp hair now. I found that the henna stains my damp hair wayyyyy better than on dry hair. My grey hairs are fierce contenders and need to be damp for a really good stain. HTH!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

HEy ladies so I went to the store and there was only one BAQ Henna. IT was by Mehendi and the whole thing was actually in hindi! Should I search for something in english or do you ladies have experience with that brand?


----------



## reeko43

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Anyone ever henna on transitioning hair? I want to henna so bad but I'm scared to do it because of the textures...but I have a feeling I won't be fully natural until summer 2010. Also, after your first time, do you re-henna your whole head or just your roots? I'm gonna read this entire thread but if anyone wants to jump in and answer my questions feel free! TIA


 
I am 6 1/2 months post and did my first henna this weekend.  I am so hooked!!!  I was getting so frustrated with my hair, all the breakage.  I ordered 400 grams of Jamila super sift summer crop 2010 off ebay after reading many posts on different forums that recommended it.  I mixed with raspberry green tea (only tea on hand), acv and ground cloves. It felt so good putting it on and it was a breeze washing it out!

After dc I instantly had positive results. It was so much easier to detangle my hair.  The henna covered my grays better than the semi-permanents I was using and I love the color. If only I had tried henna sooner


----------



## NJoy

I'm pretty sure I've asked this before but, I'm gonna ask again anywho.  Does anyone have experience with Afshan Mehndi Henna?  I picked some up locally and don't want to try it until someone gives me some feedback.  In the meantime, I have some Jamila that I intend to use tomorrow...or soon, depending on what tomorrow looks like around here.


----------



## lavaflow99

Is it possible that henna and/or indigo can lose its effectiveness if it's "old"?  The reason I ask if I have bought several boxes of Jamila Henna back in Aug 2010 and have kept in the freezer till it is time to use.  And the indigo I keep in the refrigerator.  After my last 2 henna/indigo sessions (in October and January), my gray hairs aren't picking up the indigo so are now are deep red.  Just curious and thanks in advance!


----------



## Addy3010

I am seriously considering using henna.  I really want to get the conditioning effects.  I can do with out the color but it doesnt bother me either.  Some patches of my hair are somewhat copper-ish. lol   I am such and impulsive person that if i could get my hands on henna it would have already been done.  Anyway i am sitting on my hands and trying to do some research.  I have read through most of this thread, and read curly nikki's henna experience and some other forums.  

I have a question,  I have been looking for something that would help with manageability.  My hair tangles a lot, (i had to trim to get rid of splits and knots) even if its been moisturized.  Does henna help hair become a little less prone to tangle?


----------



## SimplyLeesh

Has anyone used colora henna powder? I just bought it from my local beauty supply store and the box says "natural organic haircolor conditioner". The ingredients say(henna, indigo, centaurea, rhubarb, beetroot).  Also the box says it will give a natural brown color. I want to henna tonight, but I would like some feedback on the brand I bought.


----------



## grow

has anyone ever put aloe vera juice in their henna mix?

oh, and SimplyLeesh, i don't know about henna with all those extra things in it.

it seems to me that the indigo would turn your hair black, not brown, but maybe some more experienced ladies can chime in.

oh, and another question:

has anyone ever henna'ed in braids?


----------



## Fhrizzball

SimplyLeesh said:


> Has anyone used colora henna powder? I just bought it from my local beauty supply store and the box says "natural organic haircolor conditioner". The ingredients say(henna, indigo, centaurea, rhubarb, beetroot).  Also the box says it will give a natural brown color. I want to henna tonight, but I would like some feedback on the brand I bought.





grow said:


> has anyone ever put aloe vera juice in their henna mix?
> 
> oh, and @SimplyLeesh, i don't know about henna with all those extra things in it.
> 
> it seems to me that the indigo would turn your hair black, not brown, but maybe some more experienced ladies can chime in.
> 
> oh, and another question:
> 
> has anyone ever henna'ed in braids?



From my understanding henna mixed with indigo at the right ratios turns hair brown, while indigo on top of henna turns it black. I could be wrong

I never heard of that brand before though. I would be sure to make sure it's BAQ especially since you're relaxed. What I do know of it is to make sure to sift well before store bought henna usually isn't as finely sifted as it could be.


----------



## ericajoy

I use Jamila henna from mehandi.com, most recently the "Celebration" variety. I mix it half and half with cassia (also from mehandi) b/c I like the color to come out more brownish-red and less burgundy (though I haven't found a way to stop the burgundy altogether).

My process: 
I mix about 50g of each (henna and cassia) with strong green tea in separate bowls, with a squeeze of lemon. 

Cover and let sit overnight OR in a warm oven (200 degrees F) for a couple of hours. 

Apply to hair, let sit for one hour with heat (I do it for only one hour to keep it from getting too burgundy, and b/c I'm lazy).

Rinse/cowash out with cheap conditioner. 

Put in a DC and leave overnight (I usually do the whole process at night).

This has definitely made my hair thicker and stronger with more shine and a deeper color.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT

reeko43 said:


> I am 6 1/2 months post and did my first henna this weekend.  I am so hooked!!!  I was getting so frustrated with my hair, all the breakage.  I ordered 400 grams of Jamila super sift summer crop 2010 off ebay after reading many posts on different forums that recommended it.  I mixed with raspberry green tea (only tea on hand), acv and ground cloves. It felt so good putting it on and it was a breeze washing it out!
> 
> After dc I instantly had positive results. It was so much easier to detangle my hair.  The henna covered my grays better than the semi-permanents I was using and I love the color. If only I had tried henna sooner



What do the ground cloves do?

Wow looks like I'm the only one adding conditioner to my henna


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT

reeko43 said:


> I am 6 1/2 months post and did my first henna this weekend.  I am so hooked!!!  I was getting so frustrated with my hair, all the breakage.  I ordered 400 grams of Jamila super sift summer crop 2010 off ebay after reading many posts on different forums that recommended it.  I mixed with raspberry green tea (only tea on hand), acv and ground cloves. It felt so good putting it on and it was a breeze washing it out!
> 
> After dc I instantly had positive results. It was so much easier to detangle my hair.  The henna covered my grays better than the semi-permanents I was using and I love the color. If only I had tried henna sooner



What do the ground cloves do?

Wow looks like I'm the only one adding conditioner to my henna


----------



## grow

reeko43, yes, i'm curious about the ground cloves, too!



ericajoy, thanks so much for the details!
when you put your henna to sit, is it important for it to be covered in something that is airtight (like tupperware) or can it just sit in an open bowl?

and for anybody who knows:

how much time is the max that can pass after the henna wash out to the indigo application if the desired effect is jet black hair?

i was thinking of doing the two step process in two days, since they've told me the henna has to stay on 4 hours if i want the indigo "to take".

thanks ladies and hhj!


----------



## lavaflow99

grow said:


> *has anyone ever put aloe vera juice in their henna mix?*
> 
> oh, and SimplyLeesh, i don't know about henna with all those extra things in it.
> 
> it seems to me that the indigo would turn your hair black, not brown, but maybe some more experienced ladies can chime in.
> 
> oh, and another question:
> 
> has anyone ever henna'ed in braids?



I use AVJ as the main liquid in my henna mix.  It is great!  I think it helps eliminate dryness usually associated post henna treatment.  Once I'm done, my hair actually feels soft.


----------



## NikStarrr

I just re-upped on Karishma henna. Can't wait to do another treatment. I've been back on the henna kick. Trying to thicken up my hair as much as possible since I know I will encounter some postpartum shedding later this year.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT

[USER=35545 said:
			
		

> NikStar[/USER];12900729 ]I just re-upped on Karishma henna. Can't wait to do another treatment. I've been back on the henna kick. Trying to thicken up my hair as much as possible since I know I will encounter some postpartum shedding later this year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



wear do u buy your karishma?


----------



## NikStarrr

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> wear do u buy your karishma?



I get it from an Indian grocery here in Atlanta.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## grow

NikStar, how often are you planning to henna nowadays?

i didn't know it was good to stop shedding, too, thanks!

all these benifits!

besides the potential dryness, are there any other drawbacks i should watch our for ladies?

deediamante, thank you for the avjuice tip!

i will henna and indigo for the first time ever in 3 days and am super excited!


----------



## NikStarrr

I'm henna'ing once a month.  I'm not sure if it stops shedding, I'm using it to try to thicken up my hair a bit, before the postpartum shedding hits after I have my baby in July!


----------



## grow

NikStar said:


> I'm henna'ing once a month. I'm not sure if it stops shedding, I'm using it to try to thicken up my hair a bit, before the postpartum shedding hits after I have my baby in July!


 
gosh, and your hair already looks soooo thick!

once a month sounds like a good plan and i hope to do something like that too!

july is right around the corner....Congratulations on your pregnancy!


----------



## Platinum

I haven't Henna'd in a while but I will probably do it this weekend. I still have a few boxes of Reshma and a few packets of Nupur. I still haven't been able to find Karishma in the stores. I would love to try it since I hear so many rave reviews about it.


----------



## NikStarrr

Addy3010 said:


> I am seriously considering using henna.  I really want to get the conditioning effects.  I can do with out the color but it doesnt bother me either.  Some patches of my hair are somewhat copper-ish. lol   I am such and impulsive person that if i could get my hands on henna it would have already been done.  Anyway i am sitting on my hands and trying to do some research.  I have read through most of this thread, and read curly nikki's henna experience and some other forums.
> 
> I have a question,  I have been looking for something that would help with manageability.  My hair tangles a lot, (i had to trim to get rid of splits and knots) even if its been moisturized.  Does henna help hair become a little less prone to tangle?



For some, henna loosens the hair's natural curl slightly after a few treatments--so that _could_ help reduce tangles.

Thx! grow!


----------



## pookaloo83

Where are you all buying your henna from? I'm in henna more for the color than the thickness. Which one should I buy and which mix do you think would make me get more color? TIA!


----------



## grow

ladies, i henna'ed for 5 hours yesterday, then i put indigo on with 1 tsp of salt for 2 and 1/2 hours right after the henna while my hair was still a bit damp and thus, easier to part.

when i rinsed it all out, i had grey hairs right in the front, on top of my head laughing at all that work, looking just as silver grey as usual!

i dc'ed all night and just rinsed that off hoping the color would have changed.

my greys are still laughing at the henndigo!

will it change to black or should i re do the whole thing just on that part of my head?

since henna and indigo are all natural, how quickly can a person repeat the process?

thank you for helping sistas!


----------



## Platinum

grow You don't have to repeat the entire process since you Henna'd last night. I believe you can reapply the Indigo immediately.


----------



## grow

i appreciate that idea @Platinum, and just wish i had gotten more indigo!

they only shipped 100 grams per order, so that's all i could get and already used it all.

i suppose this also indirectly means that if i were to order it today, by the time it got here 2 weeks from now, i would still have to start with the henna again, since it would no longer be a newly, freshly applied base stain for the indigo.

ladies, is this correct?erplexed

thanks ladies and hhj!

ETA: overall, i definitely like the henna and indigo treatments and will now place them in regular rotation within my reggie!


----------



## JJamiah

www.Mehandi.com Grow I gave you the link Mam.
LOL

Anywho it says you can do the INdigo in between Henna to make the Black color stronger.

I didn't know Indigo was Temporary. Yet they said you can do the indigo again after the oxidation period if your not happy with the outcome so no harm no foul. 

I ordered 400  because they said for my length I need 500, well not the case my hair is thin and I only needed 100  I TOLD YALL my hair is FIne and low density don't let the pichas fool yah! It is very volumous but THIN as a pin!


----------



## pookaloo83

I dyed my hair with a box dye. Can I henna on top? And could someone please answer my post upthread?  I think I asked before though.


----------



## grow

pookaloo83 said:


> I dyed my hair with a box dye. Can I henna on top? And could someone please answer my post upthread?  I think I asked before though.


 

pookaloo83, i am by no means an expert so please do not take my word for it, but one of the main reasons i chose to henna/indigo is because i had been told it can go over other dyes because it is natural.

i say, take some hair left over in your brush or comb and do a strand test.

i had color rinse (black) in my hair before i henndigo'ed 2 days ago and i saw from the strand test that my hair was fine with it all on there.

JJamiah, girl i saw that link (and thanked u sugar!) but did not see anything about what you wrote.
i will check again, thanks.....especially because this "oxidation thingy" is something i do not at all understand.
never delt with any oxidation using the black color rinses.....erplexed


----------



## Guitarhero

I'll post this is 2 different threads...but I bought a pack of Desi brand henna (it's BAQ) form the Turkish grocer and that stuff is red as hell!  I dyed the soles of my feet (lends softness to callousy areas and soothes my feet as they're in boots all day) and that booger was red as a bright cherry within minutes.  I'm doing the raven indigo now but I want to go back to red and thought I couldn't.  I'mma try it.  Desi release the dye very easily and it's kinda slimy like the Yemeni one.


----------



## Guitarhero

grow said:


> ladies, i henna'ed for 5 hours yesterday, then i put indigo on with 1 tsp of salt for 2 and 1/2 hours right after the henna while my hair was still a bit damp and thus, easier to part.
> 
> when i rinsed it all out, i had grey hairs right in the front, on top of my head laughing at all that work, looking just as silver grey as usual!



Do a spot henna with the red first...allow the dye to release well for a few hours before you apply.  Give it 2 hours at least.  Then mix your indigo and after 15 min. when the dye starts releasing, apply to the spot area and leave for a few hours.  You have to stain the grey with regular lawsonia first, then the indigo.  That used to happen to me until somebody mentioned the two-step process.


----------



## JJamiah

grow said:


> @pookaloo83, i am by no means an expert so please do not take my word for it, but one of the main reasons i chose to henna/indigo is because i had been told it can go over other dyes because it is natural.
> 
> i say, take some hair left over in your brush or comb and do a strand test.
> 
> i had color rinse (black) in my hair before i henndigo'ed 2 days ago and i saw from the strand test that my hair was fine with it all on there.
> 
> @JJamiah, girl i saw that link (and thanked u sugar!) but did not see anything about what you wrote.
> i will check again, thanks.....especially because this "oxidation thingy" is something i do not at all understand.
> never delt with any oxidation using the black color rinses.....erplexed


 
grow print out the booklet and page six talks about what I was saying. But read the whole thing it's a good read.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

pookaloo83, yes you can used henna over dye. Be sure to DC afterwards.


----------



## chebaby

i did an overnight henna treatment last night using napur henna mixed with evoo, water and kbb hair mask. thats the first time i did over night. i usually do 2-6 hours but didnt feel like rinsing it last night.
my hair was dyed black a month or so ago and do you know i still got a red tint. anyway my hair feels sooooo good. i cant wait to do a wash and go this weekend because lately they have been looking a mess but the henna bought my hair back.


----------



## shaun0822

I currently use Jamila henna.  The kind for your hair not BAQ.  Does it help with porosity issues or do no I need to use a separate product for that?


----------



## Shadiyah

I have been using this henna I think for a year now. Purchase Ancient Sunrise ® Celebration Henna batch # 041610: 3.4% lawsone content: covers even the most resistant gray hair http://www.mehandi.com/shop/purity/index.html This is the best quality I have found yet. I am so in love with my hair right now it gets better and better everytime I apply it. and I see no grey at all. I love red so I don't add anything to my henna except lemon juice and I let it sit over night for color release and apply and then I let that sit over night in my hair. I wash it out with deep conditioner.


----------



## janda

Home sick this afternoon with cold. So, I decided to henna, drink tea and relax. I used Rajasthani Henna, Indigo and Amla powder all of which I bought from AyurNatural Beauty.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Feel better soon! I know it's been going around. Sounds like an ideal afternoon


----------



## davisbr88

Okay, this thread is uber long and I tried to read it all but... yeah. Anyway, I planned to henndigo my hair next week (1/3 henna, 2/3 indigo) because I was interested in the conditioning of henna, but don't want the color, so I was going for the dark brown color Henna for Hair said that would come from this ratio. But I saw earlier that someone just mixed their henna and applied it straight to the hair without waiting for the color to release and left it on for 2 hours. Did no color at all release? If that's the case, I guess I won't need to use indigo. I know I could get cassia, but I got henna... so I just need to know if I can use that method of applying it right after mixing to not get the color.
I guess if I end up getting color anyway, I can always follow up with indigo, but I really don't want to go through all that.


----------



## An_gell

I know this thread is for Henna, but I did a cassia trt about 2 weeks ago and I was wondering how long does it take to usually see the conditioning results for these processes? I'm asking cuz it seems that my hair has definitely thicken up and is nice supple and I have less shed hairs as well.  I'm thinking it's the effects of the cassia trt...at least I hope


----------



## Shadiyah

I know this link was posted in an earlier page http://www.hennaforhair.com/freebooks/ clink on the free ebook and it will tell you all about henna and indigo and cassia. what you need to do to get the color you want how much to mix of what.


----------



## grow

shaun0822 said:


> I currently use Jamila henna. The kind for your hair not BAQ. Does it help with porosity issues or do no I need to use a separate product for that?


 
shaun0822, please explain the difference between the henna for hair as opposed to BAQ henna? also because i always thought it was important for henna to be BAQ in order to be appropriate for the hair, too.
(i have a perm) thanks!



janda said:


> Home sick this afternoon with cold. So, I decided to henna, drink tea and relax. I used Rajasthani Henna, Indigo and Amla powder all of which I bought from AyurNatural Beauty.


 
janda, i hope you feel better soon! for sure, taking good care of yourself helps! sounds like you made the best of it and had a "spa day"!
p.s. how did it turn out?



An_gell said:


> I know this thread is for Henna, but I did a cassia trt about 2 weeks ago and I was wondering how long does it take to usually see the conditioning results for these processes? I'm asking cuz it seems that my hair has definitely thicken up and is nice supple and I have less shed hairs as well. I'm thinking it's the effects of the cassia trt...at least I hope


 

An_gell, it's great that you aalready feel the good results of the cassia! what's the "trt" stand for?

ladies, can a permed head use henna/indigo then between those treatments, also apply the cassia for the conditioning effects, or would that be too much on the hair?

thanks alot!

hhj!


----------



## An_gell

@ grow, hello! "trt" just stands for treatment.  I didn't feel like spelling it out. lol!


----------



## SimplyBlessed

hey ladies I plan to Henna tonight...how long should I let my henna sit out before applying it?!? i plan to leave it in over night, so should I only let it sit for like an 1 hr?!? its been a while since I used henna


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva

SimplyBlessed said:


> hey ladies I plan to Henna tonight...how long should I let my henna sit out before applying it?!? i plan to leave it in over night, so should I only let it sit for like an 1 hr?!? its been a while since I used henna


It will be releasing while you sleep in it over night. Happy Henna-ing


----------



## Guitarhero

Henna Removal:


Just dropping by to let you know I happened upon a discovery.  If you use your red henna and don't like it, you can remove quite a bit of it with a hair mask.  This wasn't my intention.  What I was trying to do is deep condition post-henna with a homemade mask of 1/2 c. real mayonnaise, 2 tsp. olive oil, 2 tsp. melted coconut oil to which is added 1 tsp. dry amla powder, 2 raw eggs with yolk.  Melt the coconut oil then mix in the amla, then mix oils together, beat in eggs until smooth, add mayonnaise.  Apply to dry detangled hair from scalp and heavy on the ends (great for splits).  Cover in plastic or heating cap. Keep in hair for at least 2 hours.  

Results?  Very moisturized and protein-enriched strands feeling very strong.  This is a strong protein treatment that lifts matter off your scalp as well.  What I hadn't expected was to lift up my darned henna color!    So, after applying this protein mask, you apply a very moisturizing conditioner (no protein) or mask then steam that in a few times.  When you rinse out, you will see all sorts of orange lift-up.   

Now my problem is trying to get more red henna application over this darned raven black henna+indigo...eh.  I want to continue the mayonnaise masks but don't know how I will keep in the henna.


----------



## Fhrizzball

Guitarhero said:


> Henna Removal:
> 
> 
> Just dropping by to let you know I happened upon a discovery.  If you use your red henna and don't like it, you can remove quite a bit of it with a hair mask.  This wasn't my intention.  What I was trying to do is deep condition post-henna with a homemade mask of 1/2 c. real mayonnaise, 2 tsp. olive oil, 2 tsp. melted coconut oil to which is added 1 tsp. dry amla powder, 2 raw eggs with yolk.  Melt the coconut oil then mix in the amla, then mix oils together, beat in eggs until smooth, add mayonnaise.  Apply to dry detangled hair from scalp and heavy on the ends (great for splits).  Cover in plastic or heating cap. Keep in hair for at least 2 hours.
> 
> Results?  Very moisturized and protein-enriched strands feeling very strong.  This is a strong protein treatment that lifts matter off your scalp as well.  What I hadn't expected was to lift up my darned henna color!    So, after applying this protein mask, you apply a very moisturizing conditioner (no protein) or mask then steam that in a few times.  When you rinse out, you will see all sorts of orange lift-up.
> 
> Now my problem is trying to get more red henna application over this darned raven black henna+indigo...eh.  I want to continue the mayonnaise masks but don't know how I will keep in the henna.



Are you sure that's just not the henna paste that didn't rinse completely out? I find that I can't get all the henna out even after doing rinsing, cowashing, and dcing. So I just live with it until my next washday.


----------



## Divafied3

I got some henna in right now...I love this stuff!!!


----------



## Guitarhero

Fhrizzball said:


> Are you sure that's just not the henna paste that didn't rinse completely out? I find that I can't get all the henna out even after doing rinsing, cowashing, and dcing. So I just live with it until my next washday.




Very sure.  This was days after the henna.  Mine comes out easily with a watery conditioner applied to break it up.  Something about that oil mask just lifted a lot of the color out, esp. my little bitty grey temples.   I wanted to start building it up to turn it back reddish.


----------



## davisbr88

I am sooooo happy I bit the bullet and decided to do henna!
I did a gloss: 100 g henna, 1/2 c organic cholesterol, 1/4 c V05, 1/4 c passionfruit oil.
My hair definitely feels much stronger and heavier, and the color actually darkened my natural tint, so I am ALL smiles!
Next time, I think I am going to use yogurt instead of the V05.


----------



## An_gell

Just did cassia, and steamed for the first time with Joico Intense hydrator.  My hair is really smooth and soft.  Can't wait for it to air dry, the recipe I used for my cassia is distilled water, coconut milk, and coconut oil.  I applied it and suran wrapped my head for 4 hrs, as I was rinsing the cassia off my hair I noticed that it was very soft and moisturized.  I then used white rain conditioner to help me get the excess out of my hair.


----------



## grow

LADIES, I AM IN LOVE!!!!

i just did my second henna in 2 weeks and it is a definite keeper!!!!!

gosh, i'd like to do this weekly, i love it THAT MUCH!

it has given my hair new life and body like it never had before....all this while also loosening my curl pattern!!!

I AM AMAZED!!!! now why did i take so long to try it?!


question: have any permed or texed ladies ever done all 3?

the henna, the indigo AND the cassia?


i've heard people say weekly henna could be too much, so i was thinking of alternating with cassia. then using the indigo once a month just to touch up the roots.

would this work?

thanks ladies and hhj!


----------



## grow

bumping......


----------



## Ruby True

I went all out this  weekend. I did a henna, then indigo and chased it with a cassia  obvata  rinse. My  hair  feels  super  strong and I  just  waiting for it to  "settle". Luvin it.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Anyone who buys their henna locally for less than the online prices willing to ship me some? The indian stores here only sales henna for hair and we are supposed to use BAQ henna right?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

davisbr88 said:


> I am sooooo happy I bit the bullet and decided to do henna!
> I did a gloss: 100 g henna, 1/2 c organic cholesterol, 1/4 c V05, 1/4 c passionfruit oil.
> My hair definitely feels much stronger and heavier, and the color actually darkened my natural tint, so I am ALL smiles!
> Next time, I think I am going to use yogurt instead of the V05 since it has cones.



davisbr88 Vo5 doesnt have cones


----------



## davisbr88

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> @davisbr88 Vo5 doesnt have cones



Oops! 
Got it mixed up with my Suave.


----------



## Fhrizzball

So I got my sister on the henna bandwagon who is also transitioning on the way so yay me for not being the only natural in my family. But even though it hasn't been a month yet I want to henna again so I have a batch in my hair. It came out so smooth this time. 

I think Rajasthani is a keeper for me. I much prefer it over Jamila but I hear such good things about mixing the two together so I may try that next time. For those who buy in bulk where do you get the best deals of those at? I'm thinking of using Hibiscus powder to intensify the red tint. For those that use that does it provide that much of a difference?


----------



## grow

hey ladies, i have a question:

has anyone ever made a henna oil infusion?



i was wondering if putting it on the scalp (roots of hair) would be good in a similar way that the pastes are good.


thanks for any feedback!!!


hhj ladies!


----------



## LadyMacgyver

I refused to buy from the Indian stores here in Greensboro NC.. At least one of them the woman is rude and really don't care if she gets my business or not.. So I order from http://www.ayurnaturalbeauty.com/ Yea the prices cost more than the Indian but why should I give her my money she don't want it.  I rather pay shipping with great customer service and get treated fairly.. This is where I get my Henna (Jamlia), Cassia and Indigo and not I started ordering my auyverda powders from her.  Just put a big order in Friday..I will have my order by this Friday..

I do a Henna Gloss followed by Indigo.. Next go around I plan to do Henna/Indigo gloss where I don't have to do the Indigo after the Henna.. My hair was dry after the Indigo.  So soft after the Henna treatment.  I do let my wait over night for color release.


----------



## davisbr88

grow: I think Vatika oil has henna in it... not sure, but I think it does. If so, I guess you know it is possible and is okay to apply. Not that that helps you in terms of going about the infusing, but at least knowing it's possible means you might not suffer from it maybe? Lol. I tried.


----------



## Guitarhero

Decided to do a henna this past weekend and used a little mayonnaise in the mix along with an egg and a little lemon.  I don't usually use lemon as it's drying to my hair.  I didn't even steam conditioner into my hair post henna this time.  It's still so glossy and soft.  I guess the mayo is the culprit.  I killed 2 birds with one stone because I'm into doing the egg-mayo-olive oil conditioner but last time, it took henna color out.  This way, for some reason, it kept the color in and the proteins helped the henna stick during the curing process.  Go figure.


----------



## Guitarhero

Oh, another.  Where does anyone here get Yemeni henna?  I cannot find it anywhere.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT

Guitarhero said:


> Oh, another.  Where does anyone here get Yemeni henna?  I cannot find it anywhere.


http://www.hennasooq.com/usa-store/index.php?searchStr=yemeni&_a=viewCat&Submit=Go

she's a member here as well


----------



## LadyMacgyver

grow said:


> ladies, i henna'ed for 5 hours yesterday, then i put indigo on with 1 tsp of salt for 2 and 1/2 hours right after the henna while my hair was still a bit damp and thus, easier to part.
> 
> when i rinsed it all out, i had grey hairs right in the front, on top of my head laughing at all that work, looking just as silver grey as usual!
> 
> i dc'ed all night and just rinsed that off hoping the color would have changed.
> 
> *my greys are still laughing at the henndigo!*
> 
> will it change to black or should i re do the whole thing just on that part of my head?
> 
> since henna and indigo are all natural, how quickly can a person repeat the process?
> 
> thank you for helping sistas!


 
I feel your pain.. When I 1st did mine I mixed it with other thing instead of doing it simple and my grey laughed at me too.. 2nd time same thing but this time my greys turned copper or auburn.. The 3rd time my greys did darken a little but I still see the hi-lites coming in.. Also did not know you could use indigo again after you henna. I might have to do that I have another bag left from my order.. For me Indigo is drying.. I did a henna gloss and with the gloss my hair was sooo soft...

Has anyone tried henna/indigo rinses.. I been researching on that. its 1 part henna/indigo to 2 parts water.. For more intense color simmer in a pan for 30 min to 1 hr the longer you leave it the more intense it will be. Also can be left overnight until you are ready to use it.. Add salt to help fix the dye. I got this info from Revive Holistic.. She has good u-tubes not sure if this was on her you tube video or website..


----------



## lavaflow99

grow said:


> ladies, i henna'ed for 5 hours yesterday, then i put indigo on with 1 tsp of salt for 2 and 1/2 hours right after the henna while my hair was still a bit damp and thus, easier to part.
> 
> when i rinsed it all out, i had grey hairs right in the front, on top of my head laughing at all that work, looking just as silver grey as usual!
> 
> i dc'ed all night and just rinsed that off hoping the color would have changed.
> 
> my greys are still laughing at the henndigo!
> 
> will it change to black or should i re do the whole thing just on that part of my head?
> 
> since henna and indigo are all natural, how quickly can a person repeat the process?
> 
> thank you for helping sistas!



I had the best henna/indigo experience on Thurs/Fri!  My hair has never been blacker!  And every last gray was covered.  I had the same problem my last henna/indigo session where my greys were red and never picked our the indigo.  That was so annoying!  

What I did differently this time that I think that helped was that I didn't used conditioner until the very last wash.  So I started by clarifying my hair was Phyto Organics Kelate.  I didn't follow with a conditioner.  Then I did my henna on damp hair (mixed with AVJ overnight and water/honey the next day), washed out with water after 4 hours then did my indigo (water with 1tsp of salt) then washed out with water.  Then I cowashed a bunch of times with VO5 conditioner.  Then I DC overnight.  Very very happy with the outcome. 

Regarding how soon you can repeat, I have heard about ladies doing it weekly but I would be a little hesitant on drying out your hair.  I do mine 1-2 weeks after my relaxer (about every 12 wks).  Hopefully those who do henna/indigo more frequently will chime in.  HTH!


----------



## tmkersha

I did my first Cassia treatment yesterday and I love it.  My hair feels much stronger and I have less breakage than I did before.  It also relaxed my curls just a little bit. The cassia picked up all the blonde strands in my hair and made them golden though.   I didn't realize how much blonde hair I had .   I think I will be doing this monthly for now on.


----------



## Bajanmum

deediamante said:


> I had the best henna/indigo experience on Thurs/Fri!  My hair has never been blacker!  And every last gray was covered.  I had the same problem my last henna/indigo session where my greys were red and never picked our the indigo.  That was so annoying!
> 
> What I did differently this time that I think that helped was that I didn't used conditioner until the very last wash.  So I started by clarifying my hair was Phyto Organics Kelate.  I didn't follow with a conditioner.  Then I did my henna on damp hair (mixed with AVJ overnight and water/honey the next day), washed out with water after 4 hours then did my indigo (water with 1tsp of salt) then washed out with water.  Then I cowashed a bunch of times with VO5 conditioner.  Then I DC overnight.  Very very happy with the outcome.
> 
> *Regarding how soon you can repeat, I have heard about ladies doing it weekly but I would be a little hesitant on drying out your hair.  I do mine 1-2 weeks after my relaxer (about every 12 wks).  Hopefully those who do henna/indigo more frequently will chime in.  HTH!*



Curlynikki (Scroll down pass the pics) used to henna 2/3 times a week. The affects of henna is cumulative so the more you use it, the more apparent the results. You just have to DC after each and everytime you henna/indigo.


----------



## Shadiyah

all this talk about henna made me put mines in now to sleep in. I have to do my mothers today so now I don't have to worry about mines I will just leave it in until I am finish with her.


----------



## SouthernStunner

On Monday I just did a hard core protein rx is this friday too soon to henna?  I know the two are not the same but henna a mimick the effects of protein and can be drying but I would ovenight dc.

someone tag me with the answer pls. and thank you


----------



## leiah

I did my first henna last weekend and I am in love.  I can't wait to do it again.  I love the color it gave me.  I have dark brown hair and now it has an orange glow to it.  It's sooo thick too i'm really in love with it and i'm mad that I haven't been doing this all my life

I did a gloss but next time i'm doing just henna and water.


----------



## Fhrizzball

It seems each time I do a henna batch my mix is always different. I should just find one routine and stick to it. I'm taking out my yarn braids (next time I'll jjust do yarn twists) but I made the batch already. I hope the dye doesn't demise. I put it in the fridge as I don't want it to be too cold when I do it.

My batch this time is:
rajasthani and yemeni henna
two caps of lemon juice
canful of beet juice
and some hot water
Then I let it dye release and added:
 some oil mix
protein filler
aphogee 2 min
AO GPB glycogen conditioner

That may be a tad protein heavy but I like to treat my henna as a protein treatment.


----------



## Fhrizzball

SouthernStunner said:


> On Monday I just did a hard core protein rx is this friday too soon to henna?  I know the two are not the same but henna a mimick the effects of protein and can be drying but I would ovenight dc.
> 
> someone tag me with the answer pls. and thank you



SouthernStunner

It depends how well your hair agrees with back to back protein I suppose. With a heavy protein I wouldn't risk it and would wait 2 weeks or so before attempting. However if your moisture balance is really on point then it may not be so bad. I never done a hard protein before only light and mediums and my hair did fine. Yours may react differently though. If you do then I may try to do an intensive DC after moreso than usual. Of course you can always strand check and see if you're still concerned.


----------



## Louisex3

i done a cassia gloss on sunday, i used 100g, mixed with 2 tps of EVOO, about 300ml of water and a tbs of honey
it was hard to wash out, and after washing out, my curls did look more defined
i d/c'd and my hair was notty and unmanageable "/
i didn't get all of the gritty bits out 
now my hair seems less receptive to retaining moisture
what did i do wrong? :'(


----------



## Louisex3

also, what makes a henna or a cassia a 'gloss'?
thanksssss


----------



## Fhrizzball

Louisex3


Louisex3 said:


> i done a cassia gloss on sunday, i used 100g, mixed with 2 tps of EVOO, about 300ml of water and a tbs of honey
> it was hard to wash out, and after washing out, my curls did look more defined
> i d/c'd and my hair was notty and unmanageable "/
> i didn't get all of the gritty bits out
> now my hair seems less receptive to retaining moisture
> what did i do wrong? :'(


What DC did you use? Did it have any protein in it? Perhaps the cassia bits left in your hair may be preventing your hair from getting moisture if that makes sense? I find I have to use a cheapie conditioner on top of rinsing to get everything that.



Louisex3 said:


> also, what makes a henna or a cassia a 'gloss'?
> thanksssss


From my understanding and I can be wrong a gloss is when you add conditioners and/or to the batch to make it more diluted. And there are different degrees of glossing depending on the ratio of henna/cassia to oils/conditioners.


----------



## pookaloo83

Louisex3 said:


> i done a cassia gloss on sunday, i used 100g, mixed with 2 tps of EVOO, about 300ml of water and a tbs of honey
> it was hard to wash out, and after washing out, my curls did look more defined
> i d/c'd and my hair was notty and unmanageable "/
> i didn't get all of the gritty bits out
> now my hair seems less receptive to retaining moisture
> what did i do wrong? :'(


 
I thought a henna gloss was henna mixed with conditioner?


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy

When henna's mixed with conditioner, it's a gloss - not a full henna.


----------



## Shadiyah

just did my monthly henna on the 5th and I am really loving the deep reddish orange color that I have and it has really darken up my natural hair color with a nice shine. it is sure worth the 15.00 I pay for qah, it is not gritty and the only thing I mix mines with is lemon and I keep the heat in by plastic cap and silk bonnet and then my silk beanie so nothing comes off in my sleep.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn

for those of you using coconut milk in your henna, are you boiling the milk before adding it to your mix? I usually boil hot water and add to my mix b/c i read the color releases faster. Im wondering if i should do the same witht he coco milk.

Henna'ing next Thursday.

Thanks.


----------



## coyacoy

question for anyone that has used a steamer during their henna treatment......do you use a plastic cap or not?  i know there is some debate about whether to use one in general under a steamer  - i generally do not, but was interested in whether anyone else has experience steaming while henna'ing?  thanks


----------



## Guitarhero

VirGoViXxEn said:


> for those of you using coconut milk in your henna, are you boiling the milk before adding it to your mix? I usually boil hot water and add to my mix b/c i read the color releases faster. Im wondering if i should do the same witht he coco milk.
> 
> Henna'ing next Thursday.
> 
> Thanks.




If you boil coconut milk, it will become unstable and separate.  Add the coconut milk after you've mixed the henna with water and have allowed it to cool.


----------



## Guitarhero

coyacoy said:


> question for anyone that has used a steamer during their henna treatment......do you use a plastic cap or not?  i know there is some debate about whether to use one in general under a steamer  - i generally do not, but was interested in whether anyone else has experience steaming while henna'ing?  thanks




Steam without a cap.  How else will the particles enter the hair?  I don't have a steamer machine, I use a hot wet towel.  Maybe the steamer emits lots of heat?  If not, don't use a cap.


----------



## Fhrizzball

For those who oil rinse after hennaing, do you find that the oil takes out your henna more? I'm considering doing it after I dc but I don't wouldn't want to come to find that the oil may take out some of the color. Also what types of oils do you find work best?


----------



## coyacoy

I am also interested in responses to this question.  not so much because of the impact on color but more so in regards to whether an oil rinse makes rinsing out the henna a little easier.  anything i can do to speed up the process  - thanks!




Fhrizzball said:


> For those who oil rinse after hennaing, do you find that the oil takes out your henna more? I'm considering doing it after I dc but I don't wouldn't want to come to find that the oil may take out some of the color. Also what types of oils do you find work best?


----------



## Louisex3

Fhrizzball 
I used Aubrey Organics honey suckle, and yeh i see what you mean with the gritty bits.
I'm gunna try it again next week, maybe do a 'gloss' this time

pookaloo83 
my bad, at the time i wrote that post i didn't know the difference between a gloss and normal cassia.


----------



## drmuffin

What happened?! lol Did everyone stop henna-ing? *I type as I have henna in my hair at this very moment*


----------



## chocolat79

^^^^ LOL, just henna'd yesterday!


----------



## faithVA

Fhrizzball said:


> For those who oil rinse after hennaing, do you find that the oil takes out your henna more? I'm considering doing it after I dc but I don't wouldn't want to come to find that the oil may take out some of the color. Also what types of oils do you find work best?


 
Doesn't look like anyone answered this question. 

The first time I henna'd I filled the sink with water and put oil (almond oil because I had a lot of it) in the water. I then rinsed my hair in the water. It felt good and the hair didn't tangle and the oil soaked into my hair. I then followed that with just a clear water rinse for a few minutes.

I did notice that henna came off in my towel and when I applied my leave-in and moisturizer henna came off in my hands. Not a lot but some.

I thought about the oil, and I thought about the effect oil has on my finger nail polish and thought the oil could be hindering the henna from completely coating my hair.

The second time I didn't put oil in my water and I just rinsed my hair with water. I didn't have the henna on the towel or on my hands when I moisturized. My hair still rinsed easily but it didn't have that wonderful feel of the oil rinse. But after applying my leave-in my hair still felt wonderful. I didn't put any oil on my hair for 3 days afterwards to allow the henna enough time to take.

For most of my hair I don't think it is an issue with the oil but with my gray hair I think the oil prevents the henna from coating it as well because my gray hair is harder to coat.

If you don't have the gray or your gray is easily covered then you may not have an issue with the oil.


----------



## january noir

drmuffin said:


> What happened?! lol Did everyone stop henna-ing? *I type as I have henna in my hair at this very moment*



drmuffin  Nope!  If some folks are like me, they do it, they just don't post much about it anymore.  I've been using henna and indigo since 2007.    I'm going to give myself a treatment tonight as a matter of fact! 
My grays are overrunning my hairline!


----------



## greenandchic

drmuffin said:


> What happened?! lol Did everyone stop henna-ing? *I type as I have henna in my hair at this very moment*



I may do a treatment next week.  Either left over henna gloss (in the freezer) or new cassia.


----------



## Platinum

drmuffin said:


> What happened?! lol Did everyone stop henna-ing? *I type as I have henna in my hair at this very moment*



I haven't henna'd in a while. I was in braids for a few months and I really haven't thought about it since I take them out. I'll probably do a henna gloss this weekend.


----------



## Whimsy

ooooh thanks for htis thread. i'm doin my 1st henna/indigo this weekend


----------



## drmuffin

january noir said:


> drmuffin  Nope!  *If some folks are like me, they do it, they just don't post much about it anymore. * I've been using henna and indigo since 2007.    I'm going to give myself a treatment tonight as a matter of fact!
> My grays are overrunning my hairline!



january noir Ha ha that's what I figured! It just seemed like this thread got slept on for the past coupl'a months and I thought I should resurrect it!

You ladies are great!


----------



## drmuffin

Whimsy Jeeesus H. Moses! Where did you get all that hair?! As I  and  from your siggy! You're gonna need a whole heep-a henna to cover all of that!


----------



## lavaflow99

drmuffin said:


> What happened?! lol Did everyone stop henna-ing? *I type as I have henna in my hair at this very moment*



I'm doing a henna/indigo sess next week


----------



## lavaflow99

Quick question:  
I henna/indigo mainly for the jet black color about 2-3 weeks after I relax (about every 12-14 weeks).  I am considering doing henna glosses in between for more conditioning/strengthening.  Does anyone else do this?  If so, do you see that you lose the jet black color?  TIA!!


----------



## Aggie

january noir said:


> @drmuffin Nope! If some folks are like me, they do it, they just don't post much about it anymore. I've been using henna and indigo since 2007. I'm going to give myself a treatment tonight as a matter of fact!
> *My grays are overrunning my hairline*!


 
@ the bolded, me too JN. I will be applying my henna tomorrow followed by an indigo treatment. I can't wait seeing that I haven't done one in about 2 and a half months. I should be giving myself one at least once a month to every 6 weeks.


----------



## Shadiyah

well my date is usually the 4th of the month and I do it over night. mixed my baq a few days ago and it is in the freezer so I think I will take it out now since i will be doing my daughter's hair tomorrow her henna is ready but I never put mines in until I am ready to go to bed. I put a plastic cap on then my silk scarf and then a beanie so everything stays in place and I place a towel over my pillow from around my neck.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn

I applied my henna treatment overnight yesterday. I used the Ayur Rajasthani Brand.


----------



## leiah

VirGoViXxEn said:


> I applied my henna treatment overnight yesterday. I used the Ayur Rajasthani Brand.



I used that brand last time and wasn't real impressed with it.  It has lots of bad reviews on amazon too.  They say it has green dye to make it look fresh and sand to bulk it up.  People say it has shikakai and amla in it but it doesn't say anything about that on the package.  I wont be using it again

I also used some from my indian market but they had it in a plastic bag and it was probably not real fresh

The henna I did before this one was a disaster too.  I mixed it with some awful conditioner and it was too runny

I have to stop experimenting and go back to my regular nupur henna


----------



## Whimsy

I did my first henndigo today.  It said black henna but I think it was indigo. It passed the water test and the paper towel test.

I was anxious as hell so I only left it on for about an hour before I rinsed it and I'm pretty happy with it....not so happy with how the bathroom looks though.

My hair is dark again but not uniform. the top/front, which was way too light for my liking these past few weeks is not as dark as the rest of the hair....but in a couple weeks I'll do this again and hopefully get fully darkened up.

I didn't notice any loosening of texture so that's a huge plus.


----------



## Jas123

henna is a big part of my regimen since 06/07 and always will be... i henna about every 1 to 1 1/2 months... i use henna instead of protein conditioners


----------



## Shadiyah

Jas123 said:


> henna is a big part of my regimen since 06/07 and always will be... i henna about every 1 to 1 1/2 months... i use henna instead of protein conditioners


 
are you mid back or waist length? and is your hair still shiny with your henna treatment? I do mine the 4th of each month. I just did mines last night and I do it every night with the baq celebration. I love it because no effort in washing it out. I am so in love with my color right now but I do miss my greys as well. I am thinking of doing it every 2 weeks but I don't want to mess up and end up with my ends breaking off. what do you think?


----------



## tiffjust2002

Question: I want to do my first ever henna treatment and I've seen a lot of different method's or mixtures people use and I am so lost and confused I don't even know where to begin. Can you ladies please direct me?

I am natural about SL stretched and neck length unstretched
I have been box dyeing my hair for about a year now and the last time I did so was about 2-3 months ago. I used Clariol Textures and Tones

So I want to do the henna/indigo to get my hair black.

Any help would be great

Thanks!


----------



## Shadiyah

tiffjust2002 said:


> Question: I want to do my first ever henna treatment and I've seen a lot of different method's or mixtures people use and I am so lost and confused I don't even know where to begin. Can you ladies please direct me?
> 
> I am natural about SL stretched and neck length unstretched
> I have been box dyeing my hair for about a year now and the last time I did so was about 2-3 months ago. I used Clariol Textures and Tones
> 
> So I want to do the henna/indigo to get my hair black.
> 
> Any help would be great
> 
> Thanks!


 
to get your hair jet black you would put the henna on first and wash it out and then use the indigo... when you order your products it will come with instruction on how to mix and how to apply for the color that you want. I would use this company because they have like the best quality henna. 
http://www.mehandi.com/ get both your henna and indigo from them it is worth the money.


----------



## greenandchic

Doing a henna gloss treatment now as we speak.

Had some leftover henna paste in the freezer from a previous henna/indigo treatment from a few weeks back.  Took it out to thaw this morning.  I mixed a little bit of katam paste to hopefully cancel out some of the red (but its OK if it didn't work).  Since I'm a little short on henna, I decided to make it into a henna gloss by adding conditioner to it.  

Still not sure if I'm going to leave this in overnight or wash it out tonight...


----------



## brownie05

Question. I'm going to do my first henna this weekend with Jamila henna for hair  so excited...but I'm coming out of 4 week box braids . I know a lot of ppl say don't wash hair & do all of that stuff before ur henna, but how do I detangle my hair after taking out the braids?? I usually use conditioner on damp hair. Is this ok before henna??

Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


----------



## greenandchic

brownie05 said:


> Question. I'm going to do my first henna this weekend with Jamila henna for hair  so excited...but I'm coming out of 4 week box braids . I know a lot of ppl say don't wash hair & do all of that stuff before ur henna, but how do I detangle my hair after taking out the braids?? I usually use conditioner on damp hair. Is this ok before henna??
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L




I always wash/shampoo before every henna treatment. Who says you cant??  I never had a problem with it and my treatments always came out well.  In fact because I use butters and oils on my hair I fear that the henna wouldn't take.


----------



## brownie05

greenandchic said:


> I always wash/shampoo before every henna treatment. Who says you cant?? I never had a problem with it and my treatments always came out well. In fact because I use butters and oils on my hair I fear that the henna wouldn't take.


 
oh ok thanks!!! i just saw a few people recommending doing henna on dirty hair to seal in your natural oils. Or to only clarify your hair before then henna and thats it. I was wondering when was i supposed to use my conditioner to detangle then lol


----------



## katblack

Ok, weird question. Does anyone get extremely tired and sleepy when doing a whole head henna application? It's like my head feels so heavy, because of the weight of the henna on my hair. Then all of a sudden, I want to fall asleep. LOL, I am doing a treatment as I type and I am a little sleepy...


----------



## january noir

katblack said:


> Ok, weird question. Does anyone get extremely tired and sleepy when doing a whole head henna application? It's like my head feels so heavy, because of the weight of the henna on my hair. Then all of a sudden, I want to fall asleep. LOL, I am doing a treatment as I type and I am a little sleepy...



Actually, when you are doing henna treatment, it's suggested you use the time to nap!  I don't get sleepy, but you're not the first person to say this.


----------



## katblack

Thanks January noir! I was beginning to think it was me and not the henna, lol


----------



## Whimsy

Anyone buy their henna and indigo on Amazon?
I notice they have Jamila on sale there for 4bucks and change.

What indigo brand is good that they sell on Amazon?

How many boxes would I need to buy?  I'm APL now after my most recent cut (shorter than what's in my siggie)  1 box? 2?


----------



## s_terry

Help-Anyone?

Ladies, I often use Henna, particularly after my relaxers. I started as texlaxer, but am noting the longer my hair gets the straighter I am getting, even when protecting my previously relaxed hair.

I normally purchase from Mehandi using the "for african hair" henna. I like this one, because it does not turn my hair too burgundy. I like the reddish-brown I get from this product. I have noted that HennaSooq has lower prices on her henna.


I wish I hadn't thrown out my Mehandi boxes so I can compare the two brands they both sell.

Is any of the HennaSooq henna's the exact same as the Mehandi for African hair? I could swear that the Mehandi brand is in the silver foil and has the "finest Jamila....2009 or something. Can someone confirm.

I don't want to risk my progress, but am also willing to spend my dollars where they make sense!

I'm kind of interested in HennaSooq's cocoveda oil, as well as Body velvet body bars. The bars appear boss in terms of ingredients, and healthy skin oils and butters. Can anyone provide any reviews or confirm whether the Henna powders they sell are the same?


I was also interested in the Karshima, but I don't want burgundy hair, and am afraid to mess up a good thing by doing too much experimenting. The softness sounds sooo tempting, but I'm not sure what all those extra herbs will do to my hair. Trying to control the PJ Beast!!!!


----------



## ZkittyKurls

hey do you guys feel that henna does anything for your ends? mine are kinda ragedy even tho i trimmed. they feel coarser thant he rest of my hair and not as soft. thx


----------



## JJamiah

Whimsy said:


> Anyone buy their henna and indigo on Amazon?
> I notice they have Jamila on sale there for 4bucks and change.
> 
> What indigo brand is good that they sell on Amazon?
> 
> How many boxes would I need to buy? I'm APL now after my most recent cut (shorter than what's in my siggie) 1 box? 2?


 
@Whimsy I bought some INdigo on Amazon it was all I tried tis far. I have some that I bought Now from Aryurnatural.com. So I can't reveiw until I compared the two.

As far as that Jamila it is the one in the Plastic not the Foil. If you want that, I have a box that you can have, just pay for shipping should be no more than 2 to 3 bucks. 

I used two boxes, but since your hair is shorter (look I can say that to you now) Kidding, you should be fine with one box.


----------



## JJamiah

I am so Excited, I used my Nupur Henna Yesterday (WINNEr ALL THE WAY) and figured my issue really is the Indigo. Hmmmm


I mixed Hibiscus Aussie 3 minute moisture conditioner, ACV, Salt, Black Tea, Argan oil and Vatika oil into my Indigo........

Color came out wonderful, left it on for only an hour, And not roughness or stuck clumpy hair gunk. I am super happy! It rinsed out fairly easy  I am glad I took the chance.


----------



## Pompous Blue

JJamiah said:


> I am so Excited, I used my Nupur Henna Yesterday (WINNEr ALL THE WAY) and figured my issue really is the Indigo. Hmmmm
> 
> 
> *I mixed Hibiscus Aussie 3 minute moisture conditioner, ACV, Salt, Black Tea, Argan oil and Vatika oil into my Indigo*........
> 
> Color came out wonderful, left it on for only an hour, And not roughness or stuck clumpy hair gunk. I am super happy! It rinsed out fairly easy  I am glad I took the chance.


 
JJamiah

@ the bolded - What were your ratios?


----------



## Pompous Blue

ZkittyKurls said:


> hey do you guys feel that henna does anything for your ends? mine are kinda ragedy even tho i trimmed. they feel coarser thant he rest of my hair and not as soft. thx


ZkittyKurls
Have you clarified your hair lately? When my ends begin to feel scraggly, rough or tangled up, I clarify with rhassoul or bentonite clay. After I rinse it out, my ends are smooth again.

If clpping your ends do not help, try clarifying.

BTW, I henna every 10 days to two weeks. Hennaing is a permanent part of my regimen.

I am 4Z.


----------



## JJamiah

Pompous Blue said:


> @JJamiah
> 
> @ the bolded - What were your ratios?


 
Don't laugh at me 

Aussie 3 minute - 2-3 hard squeezes 
Vatika oil about 6 hard squeezes
Half pack of Hibiscus Powder
Large Salt - I shake it like 3 times alot of it
Argan Oil a few splashes
Fill the rest with Black Tea till pasty
ACV- about 2 table spoons
Indigo

All I have to say is this is the first time I didn't cry about that stuff sticking to my hair. And I didn't have to wait three weeks to get my real hair back!


----------



## ZkittyKurls

Pompous Blue said:


> @ZkittyKurls
> Have you clarified your hair lately? When my ends begin to feel scraggly, rough or tangled up, I clarify with rhassoul or bentonite clay. After I rinse it out, my ends are smooth again.
> 
> If clpping your ends do not help, try clarifying.
> 
> BTW, I henna every 10 days to two weeks. Hennaing is a permanent part of my regimen.
> 
> I am 4Z.


 
ive never actually clarified my hair before. ive always wanted to try the bentonite clay tho. so ill give that a try in a few weeks. thank you.


----------



## MRJ1972

Subscribing


----------



## MRJ1972

PLEASE help 

For those ordering from mehandi.com, which Henna did you purchase?

I am interesting in ordering the henna (body art quality) and indigo.

All of those descriptions are overwhelming for a newbie such as myself 


For those that did not use mehandi.com

Where do you purchase your pure indigo and henna? 

I am still reading through the thread but I am very afraid that I will pick out the wrong henna.

I am 4b natural, super fine, and I am hoping for stronger, thicker hair that I want to remain black.

Thanks so much for any assistance!


----------



## Pompous Blue

MRJ1972 said:


> PLEASE help
> 
> For those ordering from mehandi.com, which Henna did you purchase?
> 
> I am interesting in ordering the henna (body art quality) and indigo.
> 
> All of those descriptions are overwhelming for a newbie such as myself
> 
> 
> For those that did not use mehandi.com
> 
> *Where do you purchase your pure indigo and henna*?
> 
> I am still reading through the thread but I am very afraid that I will pick out the wrong henna.
> 
> *I am 4b natural, super fine, and I am hoping for stronger, thicker hair that I want to remain black.*
> 
> Thanks so much for any assistance!


@MRJ1972, My natural hair is 4b-c and is very fine and protein sensitive. I haven't used protein since going natural in 2010 and use henna twice or three times a month instead.

I think mehandi.com's henna is too expensive and have purchased my henna and indigo from hennasooq.com and ayurnaturalbeauty.com. Both owners are members here and have threads in the vendor forum. They both have great customer service and fast shipping.

Ayurnaturalbeauty.com is having a sale on their 2010 Jamila body art quality henna while supplies last. 

I've also used Karishma henna. Love it, too.

My DH's hair is 3C/4A and I use Jamila henna on his hair and color it black with indigo (2-step process). It gets his hair perfectly black every time. 

Henna is the best of both worlds for me.....When I went natural, I wanted stronger hair and to color it brown. I use henna for the strength and mix Katam with it to get the brown color. I, also, discovered adding Cocoa powder to my henna mix gives me a nice brown color, too. When I use up the Katam, I will exclusively use natural cocoa in my mix. I hate the red of henna.

And one final thing, always, always do a deep moisturizing conditioner after hennaing to restore the moisture back into your hair! If your hair is tangled after rinsing the henna from your hair, lightly oil it before applying the conditioner.


----------



## Shadiyah

MRJ1972 said:


> PLEASE help
> 
> For those ordering from mehandi.com, which Henna did you purchase?
> 
> I am interesting in ordering the henna (body art quality) and indigo.
> 
> All of those descriptions are overwhelming for a newbie such as myself
> 
> 
> For those that did not use mehandi.com
> 
> Where do you purchase your pure indigo and henna?
> 
> I am still reading through the thread but I am very afraid that I will pick out the wrong henna.
> 
> I am 4b natural, super fine, and I am hoping for stronger, thicker hair that I want to remain black.
> 
> Thanks so much for any assistance!


 
I order from mehandi and I always buy the sunrise collection. I buy the one that is the highest red. I let my henna sit over night before I use it but you have to mix the indigo right away at the time you are going to use it and mix it with henna. they have a chart to tell you how much of what to use to get the color that you want.


----------



## Platinum

Pompous Blue said:


> @MRJ1972, My natural hair is 4b-c and is very fine and protein sensitive. I haven't used protein since going natural in 2010 and use henna twice or three times a month instead.
> 
> I think mehandi.com's henna is too expensive and have purchased my henna and indigo from hennasooq.com and ayurnaturalbeauty.com. Both owners are members here and have threads in the vendor forum. They both have great customer service and fast shipping.
> 
> Ayurnaturalbeauty.com is having a sale on their 2010 Jamila body art quality henna while supplies last.
> 
> I've also used Karishma henna. Love it, too.
> 
> My DH's hair is 3C/4A and I use Jamila henna on his hair and color it black with indigo (2-step process). It gets his hair perfectly black every time.
> 
> Henna is the best of both worlds for me.....When I went natural, I wanted stronger hair and to color it brown. I use henna for the strength and mix Katam with it to get the brown color. *I, also, discovered adding Cocoa powder to my henna mix gives me a nice brown color, too.* When I use up the Katam, I will exclusively use natural cocoa in my mix. I hate the red of henna.
> 
> And one final thing, always, always do a deep moisturizing conditioner after hennaing to restore the moisture back into your hair! If your hair is tangled after rinsing the henna from your hair, lightly oil it before applying the conditioner.



Pompous Blue I never thought about using Cocoa Powder in my henna. I was wondering what I could use to give more of a brown color. What a great idea! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Pompous Blue

Platinum said:


> @Pompous Blue I never thought about using Cocoa Powder in my henna. I was wondering what I could use to give more of a brown color. What a great idea! Thanks for the tip.


Platinum, Using cocoa in my henna was not my idea...LOL..

I received an email from butters-n-bars.com announcing their 2011 henna crop was in and while perusing their website, I saw a henna kit that included cocoa in the kit. 


> *The Cocoa Brown Bundle* is what you need to create soft Cocoa Brown Color naturally using just henna, organic cocoa powder and water!!


 
So, off to the grocery store I went to purchase Hershey's Cocoa (Natural, unsweetened - added about 3 oz. to my henna mix) and substituted the Katam I usually add to my henna to get the brown color with it. It was wayyy better than the Katam in getting the brown I wanted. My grays around my edges were well-covered and totally eliminated some coppery-red pieces.

I'm well-pleased with using Cocoa instead of Katam. So, I'll use up the 5 pkgs. of Katam I have and won't repurchase and will use Cocoa from now on. And besides, Cocoa is only pennies per use whereas Katam is $5.95 (100 grams) and I only get 2 uses out of each pkt.

One other thing, my hair was dryer after the henna/cocoa treatment so I used KBB hair masque (steamed) afterwards to up my hair's moisture level. It was all good afterwards.

Sorry about the novel.....


----------



## Shadiyah

I really want to work on doing my henna every 2 weeks but I am having a problem with some split ends in the back of my head. my hair really does not like protien at all and I notice that all growth aids have protien in it and everything I seem to be using has wheat protien. I really don't think that the castor oil would be giving me a problem but I need to hear what you ladies say about all this because my henna date is coming up and I have it all ready and in the freezer. 
so after just finding out that I now have 10" on my head I had to do a little trim in the middle of my head, I don't even want to wear my hair out anymore because of this. oh also the curly products I use on my hair has cons in them??????


----------



## Shadiyah

bumping I need a answer please!!!!!


----------



## MRJ1972

Hi Ladies!!!

My henna and indigo have arrived!!!

Will adopt moptop mavens method- henna, water and 1 1/2 cups of conditioner, let sit overnight- then apply the following day. Rinse. Immediately followed by indigo. ( this appears really easy)

Wish me luck!! Or better yet STOP me if im headed for disaster!


----------



## greenandchic

MRJ1972 said:


> Hi Ladies!!!
> 
> My henna and indigo have arrived!!!
> 
> Will adopt moptop mavens method- henna, water and 1 1/2 cups of conditioner, let sit overnight- then apply the following day. Rinse. Immediately followed by indigo. ( this appears really easy)
> 
> Wish me luck!! Or better yet STOP me if im headed for disaster!



If you want to follow with indigo, I wouldn't put as much conditioner in the henna.  That would affect the dye update of the henna which you _need _for the indigo.  

I did it about a month ago with henna (only mixed with water) with indio mix added to it and my result was a very dark brown.  Your result should be black! Good luck!


----------



## greenandchic

Doing a 4 hour henna treatment tonight. 

This morning I mixed Jamila henna with sugar water I made from hot water, honey, and agave and a little ACV.  If this was a henna gloss (with conditioner added) I would have kept it in overnight, but this is mostly for color.


----------



## Bajanmum

I did the henna/indigo 2 step yesterday (is it me, or does that sound like a new dance, lol?)

It has finally taken and my hair is black, instead of black with red greys. Instead of having the henna on for 12-14 hours, I did it for the minimum 4 hours mixed with coconut milk evoo and honey...Then kept the indigo on for nearly 5 hours. 

That's worked for me so I'm sharing with you all, in the hopes that it will work for anyone else whose indigo doesn't take along with their henna.


----------



## MRJ1972

Have any of you ladies blow dried and flat ironed immediately after henna and/or indigo process?

I am a straight natural so I just want to make sure this is safe. 


Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Guitarhero

The longer you leave henna in your hair, the heavier your hair will become, resulting in tanglier, drier hair that needs deeper moisturization.  Leave it on for 1-2 hours only.  Overnight is too long, in most cases.  If you get good results that long, fine...but it _can_ absorb into your blood stream and some people get headaches and taste the henna all day, feel chills etc.  Try plain water and henna with 1-2 hours left on, I'm sure you'll like it.


----------



## Whimsy

JJamiah said:


> @Whimsy I bought some INdigo on Amazon it was all I tried tis far. I have some that I bought Now from Aryurnatural.com. So I can't reveiw until I compared the two.
> 
> As far as that Jamila it is the one in the Plastic not the Foil. If you want that, I have a box that you can have, just pay for shipping should be no more than 2 to 3 bucks.
> 
> I used two boxes, but since your hair is shorter (look I can say that to you now) Kidding, you should be fine with one box.



How did I miss htis?! I'll take it! (if you still have it....as this was 2 months ago you posted lol)
WHats the diff between the plastic and foil Jamila hennas?

I'll PM you w/ address deets and can paypal you the shipping....cool?


----------



## greenandchic

Guitarhero said:


> The longer you leave henna in your hair, the heavier your hair will become, resulting in tanglier, drier hair that needs deeper moisturization.  Leave it on for 1-2 hours only.  Overnight is too long, in most cases.  If you get good results that long, fine...but it _can_ absorb into your blood stream and some people get headaches and taste the henna all day, feel chills etc.  Try plain water and henna with 1-2 hours left on, I'm sure you'll like it.



I never heard of those reactions before.  Could it be that some people are allergic to henna?  I leave mine one 4 hours to overnight most of the time (depending on on the time of day I apply it) and never had a reaction.  Commercial hair-color is a different story.


----------



## Bublin

Ooh, i need this thread as first time Henna user....i will read from start to finish!


----------



## melissa-bee

Does anyone apply henna to their scalp as well?
Does anyone notice more shedding when they get henna on their scalp?
Does anyone have red bulbs in their roots of their hair instead of white? I do :-s , maybe that is what is making me shed a bit more?


----------



## greenandchic

melissa-bee said:


> Does anyone apply henna to their scalp as well?
> Does anyone notice more shedding when they get henna on their scalp?
> Does anyone have red bulbs in their roots of their hair instead of white? I do :-s , maybe that is what is making me shed a bit more?



When I apply it to my hair, I automatically rub it on my scalp to make sure I get the new growth.  

I notice LESS shedding when I apply it that way.  

HTH


----------



## MRJ1972

Hi All!

I applied my henna and indigo today.

Left henna on for 3 hours. It was mixed with coconut milk ( sat covered, overnight)  and I added brahmi oil right before applying.

My few gray strands didnt change in color so Im wondering if the henna should have stayed on longer.

My hair is not as black as I thought it turn out.  I left the indigo on for 2 hours.

I plan to use henna weekly to bi-weekly to speed up the benefits, mainly strengthening and thickening.

Question??

I purchased about 15 boxes from ayurnatural ( Jamila). What is the difference in the foil pack vs cellophane wrap.  I would hate to think I ordered the wrong kind! 

Thanks!!


----------



## greenandchic

MRJ1972 - The issue could be the oil and coconut milk used.  The fat from the coconut milk and the oil could block some of the color uptake.  I only use fats, conditioners and oils in my henna mix if I'm more concern about the conditioning effect.  If color is my goal, I only mix with water based liquids (water, tea, ACV, etc).


----------



## Bajanmum

MRJ1972,

I use coconut milk and olive oil in my henna mix and the dye release is fine.

I will say, though, that if you wanted a colour release you should leave it in for 4 hours or more. CurlyNikki sleeps in hers, 12 hours or so. 

Me, I leave in for 4 hours and the indigo for 5 hours, to make sure my resistant grays turn black.

HTH


----------



## MRJ1972

greenandchic said:


> @MRJ1972 - The issue could be the oil and coconut milk used. The fat from the coconut milk and the oil could block some of the color uptake. I only use fats, conditioners and oils in my henna mix if I'm more concern about the conditioning effect. If color is my goal, I only mix with water based liquids (water, tea, ACV, etc).


 
greenandchic

I thought that the color and conditioning properties went hand in hand.  To be honest, I dont want the color, I just need the maximum conditioning/strengthening/thickening benefits of henna.  I like black hair so I will always follow up with indigo.

I may have to play around with the mixes like you guys to see what works and leave it on longer.  

Thanks so much!


----------



## MRJ1972

Bajanmum said:


> @MRJ1972,
> 
> I use coconut milk and olive oil in my henna mix and the dye release is fine.
> 
> I will say, though, that if you wanted a colour release you should leave it in for 4 hours or more. CurlyNikki sleeps in hers, 12 hours or so.
> 
> Me, I leave in for 4 hours and the indigo for 5 hours, to make sure my resistant grays turn black.
> 
> HTH


 
Bajanmum

Thanks!

I am definitely going to start doing an overnight with the henna.  By the time I got to the indigo step, I was so OVER the process! LOL

I may play around with a few more mixes..for specifics CurlyNikki's mix.  I would like to henna once a week so that I can see the results sooner than later, namely thicker hair!


----------



## greenandchic

MRJ1972 said:


> greenandchic
> 
> I thought that the color and conditioning properties went hand in hand.  To be honest, I dont want the color, I just need the maximum conditioning/strengthening/thickening benefits of henna.  I like black hair so I will always follow up with indigo.
> 
> I may have to play around with the mixes like you guys to see what works and leave it on longer.
> 
> Thanks so much!



Bajanmum is right about how long you leave it in.  I leave mine in for a minimum of 4 hours to overnight.  I do get less color though when I either don't shampoo first, or mix oils/fats in my mix. Every head of hair is different though.

Let us know how it goes next time!


----------



## sarathu

Do you guys leave the indigo in over night or the henna?


----------



## greenandchic

sarathu said:


> Do you guys leave the indigo in over night or the henna?



I've always done the henna/indigo as a single process, so I have left it in overnight a couple of times (other times just 4 hours).  I never did it as a double process before (too lazy!).


----------



## sarathu

greenandchic said:


> I've always done the henna/indigo as a single process, so I have left it in overnight a couple of times (other times just 4 hours).  I never did it as a double process before (too lazy!).



Oh now that's a good idea! So it still turns out the same when you do it together? Jet black?


----------



## greenandchic

sarathu said:


> Oh now that's a good idea! So it still turns out the same when you do it together? Jet black?



More like a very, very dark brown (like in my signature photo).  If you do the double process it will be jet black.


----------



## sarathu

greenandchic said:


> More like a very, very dark brown (like in my signature photo).  If you do the double process it will be jet black.



Ooh ok dark brown is fine with me I think I'll try it tonight! Thank you!


----------



## cocoagirl

So once I henna and Indigo my hair can I get say blondish highlights if I wanted with no ill effect? Also is anyone putting an oil or something on their hair after washing but prior to applying henna to combat dryness or just towel drying slightly and applying henna mix will suffice? Also, if doing a 2 step, does the Indigo need to be rinsed out with condish as well or is using plain water fine before doing a deep condish?


----------



## chebaby

i did my first henna in a long time day before yesterday and left it in over night. my hair looks and feels amazing. my hair is super fine so i love the fact that henna coats the hair.
my color is vibrant but i want it a darker red so next time i do it i will use straight jamila since that gives a darker color. the one i used this time is nupur 9 herbs which i love because it gives my hair more texture. when i was hennaing on the regular i was wearing naked w&g styles all the time.


----------



## tropical-punch

Is henna+yogurt a bad combo? I bought some greek yogurt (nonfat) by mistake and want to get rid of it.


----------



## greenandchic

tropical-punch said:


> Is henna+yogurt a bad combo? I bought some greek yogurt (nonfat) by mistake and want to get rid of it.



It might end up being protein overload since henna *acts* like a protein. I would use it separately.


----------



## mstar

tropical-punch said:


> Is henna+yogurt a bad combo? I bought some greek yogurt (nonfat) by mistake and want to get rid of it.


I've been meaning to come in here and post about this. I just used yogurt in my henna for the first time, and it was my *BEST* henna ever, by far. 

I use Lush Caca Rouge as my henna. This time, I added some full-fat plain Greek yogurt, and I also used nettle tea in place of water for the very first time. I left my mixture in for 3 hours, and used my heat cap for one of those hours.

The yogurt made an *incredible* difference! My hair felt SO soft, smooth, moisturized, and strong when I rinsed it out, and in the days to follow. Henna usually dries out my hair, and I have to wait about 7-10 days for my hair to return to normal before I BKT...but this time, I really didn't have to wait at all. My hairdresser noticed the difference in my hair immediately, and commented on how soft it was, and how easy it was to comb through.

I always do a good moisture DC before and after I henna, and I actually added yogurt and buttermilk to my DCs this time as well. I have no words for how AWESOME yogurt is for type 4 hair.  It eliminates tangles and knots, moisturizes brilliantly, stretches the curl pattern to make my hair easier to work with, and gives me a soft and smooth feeling. *I feel that yogurt increases the moisturizing aspect of my DC and my henna, by about 50%.* I have continued to use yogurt and/or buttermilk in my conditioners, and the results have been fantastic. I highly recommend it. 



*ETA:* I experienced NO protein overload. For some reason, the lactic acid in the yogurt and buttermilk is highly moisturizing to my hair, even though both of those foods are high in protein. The yogurt actually negated the overly drying, protein-like effects of the henna, but my hair still received all of henna's strengthening benefits. 

I also noticed that lactic acid is an ingredient in most formulas of Roux Fermodyl leave-in, which is a staple of mine. I now suspect that the lactic acid provides much of Fermodyl's conditioning benefits, and yogurt appears to be cheaper, more convenient, and more effective than Fermodyl.


----------



## Foxglove

mstar said:


> I've been meaning to come in here and post about this. I just used yogurt in my henna for the first time, and it was my *BEST* henna ever, by far.
> 
> I use Lush Caca Rouge as my henna. This time, I added some full-fat plain Greek yogurt, and I also used nettle tea in place of water for the very first time. I left my mixture in for 3 hours, and used my heat cap for one of those hours.
> 
> The yogurt made an *incredible* difference! My hair felt SO soft, smooth, moisturized, and strong when I rinsed it out, and in the days to follow. Henna usually dries out my hair, and I have to wait about 7-10 days for my hair to return to normal before I BKT...but this time, I really didn't have to wait at all. My hairdresser noticed the difference in my hair immediately, and commented on how soft it was, and how easy it was to comb through.
> 
> I always do a good moisture DC before and after I henna, and I actually added yogurt and buttermilk to my DCs this time as well. I have no words for how AWESOME yogurt is for type 4 hair.  It eliminates tangles and knots, moisturizes brilliantly, stretches the curl pattern to make my hair easier to work with, and gives me a soft and smooth feeling. *I feel that yogurt increases the moisturizing aspect of my DC and my henna, by about 50%.* I have continued to use yogurt and/or buttermilk in my conditioners, and the results have been fantastic. I highly recommend it.
> 
> 
> 
> *ETA:* I experienced NO protein overload. For some reason, the lactic acid in the yogurt and buttermilk is highly moisturizing to my hair, even though both of those foods are high in protein. The yogurt actually negated the overly drying, protein-like effects of the henna, but my hair still received all of henna's strengthening benefits.
> 
> I also noticed that lactic acid is an ingredient in most formulas of Roux Fermodyl leave-in, which is a staple of mine. I now suspect that the lactic acid provides much of Fermodyl's conditioning benefits, and yogurt appears to be cheaper, more convenient, and more effective than Fermodyl.



Hmm, I just picked up some full fat yogurt yesterday. I'll have to try this for my next henna


----------



## Bajanmum

So I henna indigo-ed yesterday...

It totally relaxed my curl 

I'm not sure how I feel yet. 

Actually, I do know how I feel, I'm really cheesed off because my hair doesn't hold my signature twist. It's all poofy and the twists keep unraveling. It currently looks like this

I must say it's very black, though. I just don't know what to wear in my hair to tame it a little. Any ideas???


----------



## mstar

Foxglove said:


> Hmm, I just picked up some full fat yogurt yesterday. I'll have to try this for my next henna


Try it in your DC, too. I swear I saw an incredible difference right away. 

I think full-fat yogurt is best. tropical-punch mentioned having nonfat yogurt, but I don't know if that would work as well. Mine has 20g of fat per serving.


----------



## greenandchic

mstar said:


> I've been meaning to come in here and post about this. I just used yogurt in my henna for the first time, and it was my *BEST* henna ever, by far.
> 
> I use Lush Caca Rouge as my henna. This time, I added some full-fat plain Greek yogurt, and I also used nettle tea in place of water for the very first time. I left my mixture in for 3 hours, and used my heat cap for one of those hours.
> 
> The yogurt made an *incredible* difference! My hair felt SO soft, smooth, moisturized, and strong when I rinsed it out, and in the days to follow. Henna usually dries out my hair, and I have to wait about 7-10 days for my hair to return to normal before I BKT...but this time, I really didn't have to wait at all. My hairdresser noticed the difference in my hair immediately, and commented on how soft it was, and how easy it was to comb through.
> 
> I always do a good moisture DC before and after I henna, and I actually added yogurt and buttermilk to my DCs this time as well. I have no words for how AWESOME yogurt is for type 4 hair.  It eliminates tangles and knots, moisturizes brilliantly, stretches the curl pattern to make my hair easier to work with, and gives me a soft and smooth feeling. *I feel that yogurt increases the moisturizing aspect of my DC and my henna, by about 50%.* I have continued to use yogurt and/or buttermilk in my conditioners, and the results have been fantastic. I highly recommend it.
> 
> 
> 
> *ETA:* I experienced NO protein overload. For some reason, the lactic acid in the yogurt and buttermilk is highly moisturizing to my hair, even though both of those foods are high in protein. The yogurt actually negated the overly drying, protein-like effects of the henna, but my hair still received all of henna's strengthening benefits.
> 
> I also noticed that lactic acid is an ingredient in most formulas of Roux Fermodyl leave-in, which is a staple of mine. I now suspect that the lactic acid provides much of Fermodyl's conditioning benefits, and yogurt appears to be cheaper, more convenient, and more effective than Fermodyl.



I may have to try this!  Thanks for posting your experience. I wonder if sour cream can do the same thing...


----------



## cocoagirl

Is ayurnaturalbeauty.com's Indigo good i.e. no PPD etc..?


----------



## nemi95

can someone tell me what is indigo? I know it's a color, but is it a dye or what and where do i find it? I've been using henna (Reshma brand) on dry hair about every 3 months. I mix it with alma oil, hot water and whatever conditioner i have on hand. I apply it to damp hair and sit under the dryer for about 45mins. It stops my shedding, but my hair is still soooo dry and I've noticed several grays that i want to nip in the bud! I'm too young to go gray! Any suggestions?


----------



## Majestye

I have a quick question. I froze some leftover henna a few months ago. Friday I defrosted it. But I haven't used it yet, so I put it in the refridgerator. Can I still use it after two days in the fridge?  

Also, I'm told that using yogurt with Henna will affect the color uptake. I primarily use henna to cover my grays naturally, can anyone confirm either way if yogurt has any effect on the color absorption or lack there of?


----------



## Candy828

Love my Henna! I use Amla and soon to use Indigo...

Everytime I DC I use:

2 tablespoon Amla
1 Vitamin E capsule
2 Omega3 capsules
1 tablespoon oil (some times Sunflower, Grapeseed, or Olive)
1 egg
1 cup conditioner or treatment
1/4 cup tea (some times Jasmine, Rosemary, or Green tea)

This still adds color to my hair while deep conditioning at the same time and the mix is easy to rinse out.


----------



## Pompous Blue

nemi95 said:


> *can someone tell me what is indigo?* I know it's a color, but is it a dye or what and where do i find it? I've been using henna (Reshma brand) on dry hair about every 3 months. I mix it with alma oil, hot water and whatever conditioner i have on hand. I apply it to damp hair and sit under the dryer for about 45mins. It stops my shedding, but my hair is still soooo dry and I've noticed several grays that i want to nip in the bud! I'm too young to go gray! Any suggestions?


 
nemi95
Indigo is a plant. It's used to dye hair black. I use indigo on DH's hair using the two-step process. I henna his hair 1st. Rinse it out. Then mix indigo with water and a tbsp of sea salt. Apply it to his hair for 2 hours and rinse. He gets perfect, black hair every time.

To combat the dryness, you MUST DC afterwards. I use wither KBB hair mask, Hairveda's Sitrinillah, Afroveda's Ashlii Amala Red Raspberry Deep Conditioning Mask or Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Seed Curl Moisturizing Conditioner. I also add meadowfoam, pequi or pumpkin seed oils to these conditioners. When I 1st started hennaing some time ago, I would DC overnight with these conditioners to restore moisture to my hair. But since I bought a steamer over 18 mos. ago, I no longer have to DC overnight. I steam for approximately 1 hr. after hennaing. And my hair is moisturized and soft every time.

HTH



Majestye said:


> I have a quick question. I froze some leftover henna a few months ago. Friday I defrosted it. But I haven't used it yet, so I put it in the refridgerator. *Can I still use it after two days in the fridge*?
> 
> Also, I'm told that using yogurt with Henna will affect the color uptake. I primarily use henna to cover my grays naturally, can anyone confirm either way if yogurt has any effect on the color absorption or lack there of?


Majestye

@ the bolded - Yes, you can. I've done it before. It didn't sour or spoil.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Majestye, you can still use it but the color may have been affected. What type of henna powder was it? The name of it?

Yoghurt will dilute the color as well, as will any heavy liquids when added to the henna paste. Warm water would be best for the first time use or ACV, or herbal tea brew.


----------



## Pompous Blue

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> Majestye, you can still use it but the color may have been affected. What type of henna powder was it? The name of it?
> 
> Yoghurt will dilute the color as well, as will any heavy liquids when added to the henna paste. *Warm water would be best for the first time use or ACV, or herbal tea brew.*


@ the bolded

@Khadija.D.Carryl
Thank you for this. I read so many questions by 1st time henna users who are confused by all of these different recipes.

Before I ever hennaed, I read this thread and another henna thread and was thoroughly confused. So for the 1st henna and the next 5 or 6, I just used water and henna. Once I got used to doing henna treatments, I started experimenting to both maximize its effectiveness and color my hair brown. (I hate red hair). 

So just using henna, water ACV a herbal tea is great advice for 1st time users.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Welcome. There are a lot of recipes out there. Which is great but it's better to keep it simple at first, and then adjust as needed. The various recipes also can vary amongst hair types so it's easier to get direct advice from a henna professional.

It's a journey but every bit worth it


----------



## Majestye

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> Majestye, you can still use it but the color may have been affected. What type of henna powder was it? The name of it?
> 
> Yoghurt will dilute the color as well, as will any heavy liquids when added to the henna paste. Warm water would be best for the first time use or ACV, or herbal tea brew.



That's what I had been told. I normally use tea with vinegar and lemon juice.  I would like to get some benefit of yogurt...can I use it in-between henna applications without removing color?  I've been using Ancient Sunrise Cinnamon kit with buxus & Henna from Mehandi.  I've been wanting to purchase henna someplace less expensive, any suggestions?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

I'm not allowed to place advertisements on the forums  Not from myself directly. Sorry!

Yes absolutely all heavier ingredients such as yoghurt, honey, conditioners can be done as in between or treatments at a later time so as to not interfere with your hair coloring treatment with the herbs.


----------



## Shadiyah

I just love when I mix my henna and you wait the time you are suppose to wait and it starts bleeding the color. I mean it really looks like it is bleeding.


----------



## tajaun

has anyone used Bought Godrej Nupur Mehendi Powder 9 Herbs Blend ????? do u use it in addition to henna or is it henna?????


----------



## MotionThickness

tajaun

I use Nupur henna and I LOVE it! To answer your question, yes it is henna. The "9" in the product name represents several different herbs that have been added to strengthen and fortify the hair. You do not have to use additional henna with it.

I say if you're considering trying it, go for it! It doesn't disappoint.

HTH


----------



## Platinum

I'm wearing tree braids but I plan to henna after I take them out in a few weeks. I love Nupur but I will probably purchase some indigo soon.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Aggie

I will be using Karishma henna on clean damp hair this coming weekend and indigo from ayurnaturalbeauty.com. The indigo there is a little expensive but it works really well on my hair. I mean my hair gets really black especially since I started using it on damp hair. 

I found that when I apply the indigo on freshly henna'ed hair, washed out with just plain water (no conditioner added), it works better at coloring my hair, even my gray hair. It's like the indigo goes straight through the cuticle because there is no barrier created by the conditioner. I would use a conditioner AFTER washing out the indigo.

This is what I do - I clarify my hair first, then henna, then indigo all on damp hair, then use a conditioner if I want the indigo to color my gray hairs properly. I would end by deep conditioning overnight most times or for an hour under my hair steamer to get it all soft and supple.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I'm trying to decide the best way to color my hair. I'm getting a good bit of gray in the front now. I think henna and indigo would ultimately be the healthiest way to go. It's a little more labor intensive however, especially since my natural hair is getting longer.


----------



## classoohfive

I've been waiting on a good henna sale for a while so I can stock up. I have about an inch of white hair, but most of all I miss how awesome my hair felt right after henna.


----------



## nikkibrown

I love henna too ladies! i found this website that has 2011 jamila henna on sale with code" jamila25%" my friend old me about it and i just go 7 boxes! the website is www.naturalmollire.com i hope this helpls! i been using henna for about a year now and my hair is so much better i tell everyone about henna, so happy i found a place where you guys like henna as much as i do


----------



## nzeee

^^






nikkibrown you must love that site A LOT. of all your 8 posts since joining this month, most of them drive back to that same place.

interesting...


----------



## Pompous Blue

nzeee said:


> ^^ interesting...


nzeee 

Saw that, too. Sneaky, sneaky!


----------



## nzeee

tajaun said:


> has anyone used Bought Godrej Nupur Mehendi Powder 9 Herbs Blend ????? do u use it in addition to henna or is it henna?????



tajaun ok lady (and everyone else), here's the breakdown. Nupur is SICK. it's awesome and i love it and it's the only henna i'll ever use cuz it works for me much better than henna only (even jamila which i've tried). i've experienced the 'amazing curl loosening' powers of henna and it's not fun. i've also experienced the awesome dryness of henna, and that is equally (if not less) fun. so with Nupur i stay.

I broke my 9mth henna hiatus with it last week and it was amazing. rinseout was easy (as ever, i've used it before) and the feel of my hair was so... it was soft, felt 'strong' and hung longer w/out making the not so tightly curly parts of my hair unsightly and limp. i'm totally inlove and have 8 packs left. i'll be doing weekly treatments until they're done so they won't remain for too long. it was 2.99CAD at my local indian shoppe so no biggie in terms of price. anyhoo, onto the meat of the matter:

Nupur is 100% natural mehendi, or henna. the primary difference between this and the premium or BAQ henna is that since Nupur is for hair only it's likely not the primo henna that is used to make it. nor is it likely to be as fresh as the other stuff. my pack says it was packaged january '11 and will last until december '13.

The Ingredients (in order listed on pack): 
*Henna*
*Aloe Vera leaf* for moisture and softness
*Neem* fights scalp infection and prevents dandruf
*Brahmi* to provide not only stronger roots, but also thicker hair and relief from itchy scalps. promotes hair growth.
*Bhringraj* used for treating hair loss, improving hair texture, and to stop premature balding and graying and various skin allergies
*Amla* provides added strength to hair roots, brings luster to hair, encourages hair growth, and addresses premature greying (combined with henna it darkens colour and preserves curl)
*Shikakai* has anti-dandruff properties and is known to aid with detangling of hair. will also promote a healthy scalp and stronger roots.
*Jatamansi* prevents graying of hair

hope this helps


----------



## tajaun

[QUOTE=nzeee;14801191 
I broke my 9mth henna hiatus with it last week and it was amazing. rinseout was easy (as ever, i've used it before) and the feel of my hair was so..


How often do you use it?


----------



## nzeee

tajaun well... in the last nine months i henna'd just once 

but prior to that i was doing it 1-2 times per week for about 3mths... don't remember all the brands i tried back then.

tomorrow will be Henna Friday and i'll be using Nupur again until my stash of 8 is done. It's really great and I encourage you to try it (mind you... my hair is dark so i don't have a risk of unintentionally dying my hair so if you have brown hair or lighter you should strand-test before using).


----------



## nikkibrown

nzeee said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikkibrown you must love that site A LOT. of all your 8 posts since joining this month, most of them drive back to that same place.
> 
> interesting...



Yes i do like it alot! they have a lot of sales and i like a good deal! do you have a problem with that!


----------



## NJoy

nikkibrown said:


> Yes i do like it alot! they have a lot of sales and i like a good deal! do you have a problem with that!


----------



## HauteHippie

nzeee said:


> tajaun ok lady (and everyone else), here's the breakdown. Nupur is SICK. it's awesome and i love it and it's the only henna i'll ever use cuz it works for me much better than henna only (even jamila which i've tried). i've experienced the 'amazing curl loosening' powers of henna and it's not fun. i've also experienced the awesome dryness of henna, and that is equally (if not less) fun. so with Nupur i stay.
> 
> I broke my 9mth henna hiatus with it last week and it was amazing. rinseout was easy (as ever, i've used it before) and the feel of my hair was so... it was soft, felt 'strong' and hung longer w/out making the not so tightly curly parts of my hair unsightly and limp. i'm totally inlove and have 8 packs left. i'll be doing weekly treatments until they're done so they won't remain for too long. it was 2.99CAD at my local indian shoppe so no biggie in terms of price. anyhoo, onto the meat of the matter:
> 
> Nupur is 100% natural mehendi, or henna. the primary difference between this and the premium or BAQ henna is that since Nupur is for hair only it's likely not the primo henna that is used to make it. nor is it likely to be as fresh as the other stuff. my pack says it was packaged january '11 and will last until december '13.
> 
> The Ingredients (in order listed on pack):
> *Henna*
> *Aloe Vera leaf* for moisture and softness
> *Neem* fights scalp infection and prevents dandruf
> *Brahmi* to provide not only stronger roots, but also thicker hair and relief from itchy scalps. promotes hair growth.
> *Bhringraj* used for treating hair loss, improving hair texture, and to stop premature balding and graying and various skin allergies
> *Amla* provides added strength to hair roots, brings luster to hair, encourages hair growth, and addresses premature greying (combined with henna it darkens colour and preserves curl)
> *Shikakai* has anti-dandruff properties and is known to aid with detangling of hair. will also promote a healthy scalp and stronger roots.
> *Jatamansi* prevents graying of hair
> 
> hope this helps



Yaaay! I just bought Nupur (along with Henna and Indigo). I'm not sure what to do with it yet. Will it dye my hair alone? I'm trying not to alter my hair color.



Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## HauteHippie

nzeee said:


> tajaun well... in the last nine months i henna'd just once
> 
> but prior to that i was doing it 1-2 times per week for about 3mths... don't remember all the brands i tried back then.
> 
> tomorrow will be Henna Friday and i'll be using Nupur again until my stash of 8 is done. It's really great and I encourage you to try it (mind you... my hair is dark so i don't have a risk of unintentionally dying my hair so if you have brown hair or lighter you should strand-test before using).



Ohhhh... I'm late. 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## classoohfive

nikkibrown said:


> Yes i do like it alot! they have a lot of sales and i like a good deal! do you have a problem with that!



I've been on these henna threads for a while waiting for a good sale so I can stock up and now I feel like you're teasing me. I really want my henna but not from there.


----------



## nzeee

nikkibrown said:


> Yes i do like it alot! they have a lot of sales and i like a good deal! do you have a problem with that!





NJoy said:


>



NJoy 
i love a good gif


----------



## nzeee

HauteHippie said:


> Yaaay!* I just bought Nupur (along with Henna* and Indigo). I'm not sure what to do with it yet. Will it dye my hair alone? I'm trying not to alter my hair color.



HauteHippie to be clear: Nupur IS Henna. so you don't need to add Henna to your Henna 

I know you saw my other comment about colour and strand testing, but i think it's also important to say that most of the conditioning properties of Henna comes once the dye has released. if you're truly against any colour at all then perhaps try Cassia mixed with Amla. the effects won't be as intense and won't last as long but there'd be no chance of changing your hair colour (colour effects of Cassia can only be seen on blondes).


----------



## HauteHippie

nzeee said:


> HauteHippie to be clear: Nupur IS Henna. so you don't need to add Henna to your Henna
> 
> I know you saw my other comment about colour and strand testing, but i think it's also important to say that most of the conditioning properties of Henna comes once the dye has released. if you're truly against any colour at all then perhaps try Cassia mixed with Amla. the effects won't be as intense and won't last as long but there'd be noy chance of changing your hair colour (colour effects of Cassia can only be seen on blondes).



Thanks for the clarification, @Nzee! There's an Indian market nearby, so I'll see if they have it.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## nikkibrown

I use Jamila 2011 henna BAQ it was very nice. I henna my hair when it is wet and clean so that the henna molecules can better penetrate the hair! Because the henna does need to penetrate the hair, the build up from week old hair might cause a hinder... i think.... lol sounds good


----------



## Shadiyah

All this talk about nupur made me go and buy some just to see how it would do on my hair. I only henna once a month so it should be here for my next treatment in a few weeks. I have only used BAQ from mehandi.com and the last 500g I brought the lawsone was too low and I cannot wait to get rid of it. I love for my hair to be dark burgundy and this one is messing up my streaks at the roots so my color is not uniformed. 

But I will report on how much I like the nupur or don't like once it gets here.


----------



## Aggie

I bought some Nupur herbal henna from ayurnaturalbeauty.com 2 days ago at 20% off so I can't wait to try it myself. I will not be using it until next year during my next henna treatemtn session but today I will be using Karishma herbal henna. My hair needs color ....BAD!


----------



## Shadiyah

Aggie I use that website for all my other needs and I purchase the nupur from them ayurnaturalbeauty.com and I didn't know they were still having 20% off. please tell me the code.


----------



## Aggie

Shadiyah said:


> @Aggie I use that website for all my other needs and I purchase the nupur from them ayurnaturalbeauty.com and I didn't know they were still having 20% off. please tell me the code.


Shadiyah, The code I used is HOLIDAY20.


----------



## Shadiyah

@Aggie thanks I am going to see if it still works.

Aggie well there is no option for me to put in the coupon code. So I guess the sale is over. They usually send me a email with sales I don't remember seeing it this time.


----------



## Shadiyah

Shadiyah said:


> @Aggie thanks I am going to see if it still works.
> 
> @Aggie well there is no option for me to put in the coupon code. So I guess the sale is over. They usually send me a email with sales I don't remember seeing it this time.


 
Aggie ok I got to use that code when placing another order today. i did get the email but I didn't pay any mind to it on friday.


----------



## classoohfive

Edit: Nevermind, I should have hit refresh. I see you have it figured out.


----------



## Aggie

Shadiyah said:


> @Aggie ok I got to use that code when placing another order today. i did get the email but I didn't pay any mind to it on friday.


 , I'm glad you got it Shadiyah. I was just about to help you find where to put the coupon code.


----------



## Shadiyah

Aggie said:


> , I'm glad you got it @Shadiyah. I was just about to help you find where to put the coupon code.


 
Aggie thanks they have it all out of the way away from the order like they are hoping you can't find it.


----------



## Aggie

Shadiyah said:


> @Aggie thanks they have it all out of the way away from the order like they are hoping you can't find it.


 I know right. I thought the same thing myself when I realized it was in the top left corner of the check out screen. Usually it is somewhere at the bottom or just above the c/o screen.


----------



## ImFree27




----------



## Shadiyah

ImFree27 lol where are yours lol


----------



## ImFree27

I haven't posted in this thread or henna for a few years now, I was just browsing the thread and everybody is raving about how good their hair came out, but with no pics


----------



## Shadiyah

Lol @ imfree27 i am just messing with you. I never paid it any mind there were no pictures.


----------



## HauteHippie

I got lazy and just henna'd with the Nupur I had. It dud make my hair darker, but I'm kind of like Eh, Whatev about the color. I prefer it to a bright red. It's subtle and I think it'll fade with the sun. Nupur has Alma and Indigo in it, so I figured there would be some darkening. If I henna in January, I'll use the little box of Jamilla I have and just do a short henna gloss.


----------



## classoohfive

I received my AyurNatural Beauty order yesterday.  I'm _stocked _up and then some. Now I just have to find time to use it, lol. 

I'm going to do a full head treatment again since my white strands didn't get dark enough. The first time I did my henna treatment I rubbed a bit of coconut oil on my hair, this time I have Dabur Vatika DC hot oil treatment I might do before or after. Can't wait to try it. After this I'll probably only do touch ups for new growth and the occasional gloss. I'll see what happens after this next application.


----------



## Shadiyah

HauteHippie said:


> I got lazy and just henna'd with the Nupur I had. It dud make my hair darker, but I'm kind of like Eh, Whatev about the color. I prefer it to a bright red. It's subtle and I think it'll fade with the sun. Nupur has Alma and Indigo in it, so I figured there would be some darkening. If I henna in January, I'll use the little box of Jamilla I have and just do a short henna gloss.



HauteHippie I just read your post again and I see that you say how nupur has indigo in it and do you mean that you put indigo in your batch? because what I purchased doesn't have indigo in it.


----------



## Shadiyah

classoohfive said:


> I received my AyurNatural Beauty order yesterday.  I'm _stocked _up and then some. Now I just have to find time to use it, lol.
> 
> I'm going to do a full head treatment again since my white strands didn't get dark enough. The first time I did my henna treatment I rubbed a bit of coconut oil on my hair, this time I have Dabur Vatika DC hot oil treatment I might do before or after. Can't wait to try it. After this I'll probably only do touch ups for new growth and the occasional gloss. I'll see what happens after this next application.



I find that doing the whole head all the time makes your hair darker and darker because the more you do henna the darker it gets because it overlays. I use henna on my nails all the time and to get them darker I have to rinse and keep applying it for the shape I want my nails to be same with the hair.


----------



## Shadiyah

Ok I am sitting with my first ever nupur treatment and I will be back later to tell you how it turns out for me


----------



## Shadiyah

well so far so good my hair is still wet but from what I can tell it is redder or orange I thought it would be darker because of the other powders that were added. I want to see how my hair is going to react to nupur so I will talk about it later this week.


----------



## HauteHippie

Shadiyah said:


> HauteHippie I just read your post again and I see that you say how nupur has indigo in it and do you mean that you put indigo in your batch? because what I purchased doesn't have indigo in it.



Shadiyah 

You're absolutely right! I was reading stuff on Amazon, but when I went back I saw that they'd done a henndigo by adding indigo. Still, my hair is darker (but a pretty color) so I will be using cassia next time.


----------



## IslandDiva08

I am a henna head, who loves the Jamila Henna (BAQ), I try to henna at least once every month………


----------



## Shadiyah

for the very first time in the 3 yrs that I have been growing my hair I am having some itching to my scalp after I have used the nurpur. Tell me has anyone else had this problem when it came to this product? this is the only thing that i could narrow it down to the only other thing that is new is the Amla oil and I only use it for one day after i was reminded of the odor I could not stand it and washed it out of my hair but I am still itching. it is a same because I really like nurpur. but please tell me.


----------



## Platinum

I'm way overdue for a henna treatment so I'll probably do it soon. I'm thinking about ordering Cassia since I haven't used it in a while and I don't want a reddish color.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Pompous Blue

I tweaked my henna mix by leaving out the lemon juice.

My mix now includes Jamila or Karishma henna, coconut milk, black walnut hull powder mixed with herbal tea and marshmallow root tea.

I mix and immediately apply it and do not pre-oil my hair with coconut oil or vatika frosting before applying the henna.

My herbal tea consists of (Bhringraj, Amla, Shikaki, Hibiscus and Green Tea Extract). I make about 32 oz. at a time and refrigerate it.

And finally, I'm keeping in rotation the cocoa powder and katam herb until I use them up. I find the black walnut hull powder gives me the best dark brown color without the red tone. (even my 10 grey hairs are dark brown instead of copper red.)


----------



## greenandchic

I did a henna mix the other day using Jamila henna, cocoa powder, and black tea.  I think the tea and the cocoa cancelled out a lot of the red from the henna.


----------



## Shadiyah

well I think I found out what was itching my head because it stop so it was not the nupur like I thought it was. I can not wait to do it again but I have to be careful how many times I apply henna to my hair because of it acting like a protein and my hair hates protein but the end of the month will be here before you know it.


----------



## nubiennze

Pompous Blue I intend to use black walnut hull powder to push the color more toward mahogany than red/burgundy as well. What are the ratios in your new mix? How long do you leave your mix on after applying, and do you use heat? Have you been able to maintain a consistent dark brown color (i.e. not increasingly red) with repeated applications? TIA, and sorry for bombarding you with questions, lol.



Pompous Blue said:


> I tweaked my henna mix by leaving out the lemon juice.
> 
> My mix now includes Jamila or Karishma henna, coconut milk, black walnut hull powder mixed with herbal tea and marshmallow root tea.
> 
> I mix and immediately apply it and do not pre-oil my hair with coconut oil or vatika frosting before applying the henna.
> 
> My herbal tea consists of (Bhringraj, Amla, Shikaki, Hibiscus and Green Tea Extract). I make about 32 oz. at a time and refrigerate it.
> 
> And finally, I'm keeping in rotation the cocoa powder and katam herb until I use them up. I find the black walnut hull powder gives me the best dark brown color without the red tone. (even my 10 grey hairs are dark brown instead of copper red.)


----------



## Pompous Blue

nubiennze said:


> @Pompous Blue I intend to use black walnut hull powder to push the color more toward mahogany than red/burgundy as well. What are the ratios in your new mix? How long do you leave your mix on after applying, and do you use heat? Have you been able to maintain a consistent dark brown color (i.e. not increasingly red) with repeated applications? TIA, and sorry for bombarding you with questions, lol.


nubiennze 

*Ratio* - 50 MG henna, 50 MG Black Walnut Hull powder. My hair is short (less than 8". So that's all I need)

Because I want to keep the ratio like this, I mix it with an ayurvedic tea: hibiscus, bhringraj, amla, shikaki and green tea extract.

I mix and immediately apply it and steam for 1.5hrs.

Co-wash it out.

I've done two applications and the color is the same both times. I did them 12 days apart. 

I hate the red color o fhenna and have always added Katam, cocoa powder or black walnut hull powder to my henna. Black Walnut Hull powder has given me a consistently dark brown color. No red; not even the 10 greys on my front edges. They are no long copper red.

HTH


----------



## Shadiyah

ok I applied nupur to my hair again and I tell you my hair is starting to look like I have a perm. My hair is looking straighter and I am loosing my curl. I don't want to give up my color so I will have to think about this one, which is more important.


----------



## classoohfive

Shadiyah said:


> ok I applied nupur to my hair again and I tell you my hair is starting to look like I have a perm. My hair is looking straighter and I am loosing my curl. I don't want to give up my color so I will have to think about this one, which is more important.




Shadiyah, Have you looked into adding amla? It's supposed to help you keep your curl (or at least lessen how much of it you lose).


----------



## BlackMasterPiece

Shadiyah said:


> ok I applied nupur to my hair again and I tell you my hair is starting to look like I have a perm. My hair is looking straighter and I am loosing my curl. I don't want to give up my color so I will have to think about this one, which is more important.


Shadiyah do you have a post where you outline your henna mix? If not can you please break it down for me? I wanna start using more natural protien


----------



## Shadiyah

classoohfive said:


> Shadiyah, Have you looked into adding amla? It's supposed to help you keep your curl (or at least lessen how much of it you lose).



classoohfive if you mean the powder it is already in nupur. My front is more like a wave now. I am waiting to see if I love it or hate.


----------



## Shadiyah

BlackMasterPiece said:


> Shadiyah do you have a post where you outline your henna mix? If not can you please break it down for me? I wanna start using more natural protien



BlackMasterPiece here are the 9 herbs that are in nupur henna. I just started using it a couple months ago. but I love it. 

Shikakai - Leaves hair clean & shining
Aloe Vera - Moisturises hair & makes it silky
Methi (Fenugreek) - Conditions, nourishes and revitalizes hair
Bhringraj - Makes hair luxuriant
Amla - Darkens hair colour, adds shine & luster
Neem - Fights scalp infection and prevents dandruff
Hibiscus - Rejuvenates hair, making it silky and shiny
Jatamansi - Prevents graying of hair
Brahmi - Promotes hair growth

There is nothing extra I use except adding water to my henna. I use to use lemon juice but because the drying I stop. I let my henna sit over night before I use it and I let it sit on my hair over night also.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece

Shadiyah oh well thats easy to follow! Thanks, maybe I'll do orange juice in the place of lemon, I've heard lemon really dries the hair out but I also read that it helps with dye release? So just straight nupur henna with water for you then huh. Lemme go look to see if you already wrote where you purchase it from. 

Do you think this is ok to use a regular basis like once a week/bi-weekly?

Do you know if this is ok on previously bleached hair?


----------



## greenandchic

Shadiyah said:


> BlackMasterPiece here are the 9 herbs that are in nupur henna. I just started using it a couple months ago. but I love it.
> 
> Shikakai - Leaves hair clean & shining
> Aloe Vera - Moisturises hair & makes it silky
> Methi (Fenugreek) - Conditions, nourishes and revitalizes hair
> Bhringraj - Makes hair luxuriant
> Amla - Darkens hair colour, adds shine & luster
> Neem - Fights scalp infection and prevents dandruff
> Hibiscus - Rejuvenates hair, making it silky and shiny
> Jatamansi - Prevents graying of hair
> Brahmi - Promotes hair growth
> 
> There is nothing extra I use except adding water to my henna. I use to use lemon juice but because the drying I stop. I let my henna sit over night before I use it and I let it sit on my hair over night also.



How easy/hard is it to wash out vs other types of BAQ henna?  I love how inexpensive it is!


----------



## Shadiyah

greenandchic said:


> How easy/hard is it to wash out vs other types of BAQ henna?  I love how inexpensive it is!



greenandchic It is real easy to wash out. I do the same thing rinse real good and then use conditioner to wash it all the way out. I love the price also.


----------



## mnemosyne

You can get it (Nupur) on 28th b/t Park and Lex at Butala Emporium. Kalustyans also has it. It was 2.99 the last time I went to Butala.


----------



## Platinum

I'll probably do another henna treatment in about a week. I  Nupur.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## leiah

mnemosyne said:


> You can get it (Nupur) on 28th b/t Park and Lex at Butala Emporium. Kalustyans also has it. It was 2.99 the last time I went to Butala.


 
They have their own brand now too called Mathas that is really good.  I tried it last week it is really smooth and didn't leave my hair hard or dry at all.  they sell henna, indigo, a blend of henna & indigo and a "brown" henna that has coffee and some herbs mixed in.  i might try that one next 

That was the first time i've ever used "fresh" henna (the date on the package was nov 2011) and it was a huge change.  $4 for a package.


----------



## mnemosyne

leiah said:


> They have their own brand now too called Mathas that is really good.  I tried it last week it is really smooth and didn't leave my hair hard or dry at all.  they sell henna, indigo, a blend of henna & indigo and a "brown" henna that has coffee and some herbs mixed in.  i might try that one next
> 
> That was the first time i've ever used "fresh" henna (the date on the package was nov 2011) and it was a huge change.  $4 for a package.




Save it, the lady behind the counter always gives you tips on what to add... it's just instant coffee grounds. She said she sometimes adds and egg to it for extra protein.


----------



## classoohfive

Shadiyah said:


> classoohfive if you mean the powder it is already in nupur. My front is more like a wave now. I am waiting to see if I love it or hate.



Yeah, the powder. Oops, I didn't know it was already in it. I wonder how much. I was told (by Hennablogspot.com) to use 3-4 tbsp per 100g of henna to keep my curl. The first time I did henna I only used about 2-3, the second time I used about 4. I didn't lose as much curl the second time on my NG and the curl I did lose bounced back quicker.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece

Anyone know if Nupur Henna is ok on previously bleached hair?/color treated hair?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shadiyah

I purchase my nupur from http://www.ayurnaturalbeauty.com/products/Godrej-Nupur-Henna-Mehandi-9-Herbs-Blend.html I really don't know about bleach hair but I have not heard of any henna that was bad for colored or bleached hair. I do know that if you are going to apply it to the bleach hair that your color will be dynamite if you like bright red. 

I have gotten my curl back in the front of my hair by bagging for a whole day and then I did a deep conditioner with the heating cap once I was finish all of that in 2 days I notice that my front is curling back up.


----------



## greenandchic

BlackMasterPiece said:


> Anyone know if Nupur Henna is ok on previously bleached hair?/color treated hair?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I hennaed my hair years ago after I got highlights (1993-1994) and it was bright red.  I liked it a lot and don't remember any long term repercussions from it other than the damage from the highlights themselves. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using ADR6350


----------



## meesch

is "superior quality henna" the same as body art quality?


----------



## Platinum

meesch said:
			
		

> is "superior quality henna" the same as body art quality?



meesch is this product in a black, red, and gold package? I believe I bought a henna with that name a few years ago during my relaxed days. I was afraid to use it because I thought that it may have contained metallic salts. If I'm mistaken, I apologize. Maybe Henna sooq can answer that question.


----------



## meesch

it's jamila brand in a foil packet


----------



## drmuffin

I'm about to take the plunge and try some raj henna. Right after rumba today...


----------



## Platinum

meesch said:
			
		

> it's jamila brand in a foil packet



meesch
I've never used Jamila in the foil packet,just the plastic.  I believe you should be okay.


----------



## star78

Has anyone used Alter Ego drops or something similar on your scalp right after a henna treatment? Would you advise against doing this and instead waiting a few days?


----------



## HighAspirations

BeautifulFlower said:


> I use Karishma Herbal Henna. I purchase at the indian grocery stores. It is body art quality and 100% safe for relaxed hair. I use after every relaxer (about a week apart). You do not need to let this one sit overnight to release the dye. Just apply and sit under a hooded dryer. I love that it does that. However, I am a black hair freak so I indigo.



How did you make it indigo


----------



## samanthathebrave

How does henna compare to either Aphogee-type protein and plant-based proteins?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

samanthathebrave said:
			
		

> How does henna compare to either Aphogee-type protein and plant-based proteins?



I feel like it strengthens my hair, similar to a light protein treatment.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## greenandchic

HighAspirations said:


> How did you make it indigo



You can do it in one step or two.  

One Step Indigo
1. Henna - add whatever liquid you normally use to activate the henna and wait fore the dye release.

2. Indigo - add hot water and a dash of salt to the indigo and let it sit until until the dye releases.  It should be a very dark blue and the dye release is much sooner with indigo than with henna. 

3. Mix the two together and apply it to the hair and leave it on for about 4 hours. 

When you use 50/50 henna and indigo, the result will be dark brown. With less indigo, the result will be lighter, almost chestnut brown. You'll see that color more if your hair is light already or gray. 

Two Step Indigo
Do the same thing as steps 1 and 2 above.

This time you're going to put the henna on your hair first, wait about 4 hours, wash it out then put the indigo on freshly rinsed hair for about the same amount of time (though you may be able to do it for less time).

The result will be almost a blue/black.


----------



## drmuffin

I haven't posted in a good while but I just wanna drop by and say that I'm really digging this rajasthani henna! My hair feels very strong and soft, and the color is coming along nicely! I have some Rajasthani Twilight coming in the mail and in a few weeks I'm gonna try to get maximum color.

Oh yeah...sleeping in henna sucks dog buns.


----------



## Shadiyah

How I keep thinking about is how this thread brought Nupur to my attention. I can not see it too many times that I love it. I love how it looks and I just love how it turned out on my mother's hair. Her color came out so nice and dark. And I am so happy with my hair as well. I don't want to lose sight that too much henna can mean a protein overload look a like. So i am still sticking to once a month on my hair. I wanted you all to see for yourself with my mother's hair.


----------



## beauti

*ladies i have two questions: im relaxed and i used bigen hair color about three weeks ago.how long should i wait before i hendigo? Also,does it matter what type brand henna to use for the two step indigo process? TIA! *


----------



## Aggie

beauti said:


> *ladies i have two questions: im relaxed and i used bigen hair color about three weeks ago.how long should i wait before i hendigo? Also,does it matter what type brand henna to use for the two step indigo process? TIA! *


 

As long as you rae using beauty art quality (BAQ) henna, you are able to use it right away because it does not react negatively to commercial hair color. Just make sure you deep moisture treat your hair after the hendigo treatment. 

The brand of the henna shouldn't matter as long as you are using BAQ henna like I mentioned above.


----------



## DarkJoy

Last Thursday I ordered the Rajasthani Jasmine from Mehandi.com and it arrive today. I'm hoping that it'll strengthen my hair as well as blend in my silvers. I've searched this thread but havent seen mention of this particular BQH, so I'll let ya'll know if you're interested...


----------



## lovestarr

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> Last Thursday I ordered the Rajasthani Jasmine from Mehandi.com and it arrive today. I'm hoping that it'll strengthen my hair as well as blend in my silvers. I've searched this thread but havent seen mention of this particular BQH, so I'll let ya'll know if you're interested...



I applied my first henna two nights ago which was rajasthani jasmine from mehandi.com to strengthen my hair and cover my greys: I LOVE the results!! My hair has never seemed stronger, softer, and with less shedding/breakage. It also turned my greys into a coppery orange but hopefully will become darker with more applications. I plan on doing this henna every 2 weeks. I most importantly did an overnight DC when i washed the henna out with 50% AOHRS, 25% JBCO, and 25% raw honey for added moisture. My hair was like butter!! I can't wait to do it again!


----------



## DarkJoy

lovestarr said:


> I applied my first henna two nights ago which was rajasthani jasmine from mehandi.com to strengthen my hair and cover my greys: I LOVE the results!! My hair has never seemed stronger, softer, and with less shedding/breakage. It also turned my greys into a coppery orange but hopefully will become darker with more applications. I plan on doing this henna every 2 weeks. I most importantly did an overnight DC when i washed the henna out with 50% AOHRS, 25% JBCO, and 25% raw honey for added moisture. My hair was like butter!! I can't wait to do it again!



Ohhh! Thank you for this! I'm mixing it now so it can sit for that 12 hours. I'll apply it tomorrow morning then run my errands with a hat over the plastic cap. lol. I'm too excited to wait for the next day I have nothing to do which is Sunday. Plus I have a party to go to Saturday night....it CANT wait! hehe

The idea of coppery orange on the grays is exciting! I used to dye my whole head that color back in my late 20s so it doesn't freak me out. There's so few grays it would just look like mild highlights anyway. Also my hair is so fine it snaps at the slightest manipulation it seems so hopefully this will give some relief and let me retain more growth.

Guess I'll wash the puff tonight and not put anything on it so the henna will take better.

I'll report back tomorrow afternoon with the results... guess I'll take before and afters....


----------



## Foxglove

I'm getting back on my henna game. I ordered some Jamila and I'll probably do a full application in the next few days


----------



## JazzyOleBabe

Currently sitting here with Rajasthani henna and Cocoa Powder in my hair.


----------



## lovestarr

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> Ohhh! Thank you for this! I'm mixing it now so it can sit for that 12 hours. I'll apply it tomorrow morning then run my errands with a hat over the plastic cap. lol. I'm too excited to wait for the next day I have nothing to do which is Sunday. Plus I have a party to go to Saturday night....it CANT wait! hehe
> 
> The idea of coppery orange on the grays is exciting! I used to dye my whole head that color back in my late 20s so it doesn't freak me out. There's so few grays it would just look like mild highlights anyway. Also my hair is so fine it snaps at the slightest manipulation it seems so hopefully this will give some relief and let me retain more growth.
> 
> Guess I'll wash the puff tonight and not put anything on it so the henna will take better.
> 
> I'll report back tomorrow afternoon with the results... guess I'll take before and afters....



Your welcome! Just like yours my hair was snapping off at the touch but with this henna and my baggying each night since, my hair is beginning to noticeably strengthen. I will be incorporating ayurvedic treatments into my weekly regimen now. So how did it come out???


----------



## auparavant

I'm getting off the straight henna train for a bit.  The greys I have near my hairline are driving me nuts and they are hard to color even with hendigo and the 2-step process.  I'm doing a Garnier Herbashine  tonight after researching on the possibilities.  It lasts 28 washes or so and with the indigo in the hair, it's not going to be very light.  My color is 554 Cinnamon Sprinkle/Med Mahogany Brown.  I'll probably get the same effect of the Yemeni red henna over the indigo I did a year ago with a slight red.  I know it's no ammonia but have a chemical that will lift some of the henna color anyway but I figure it's going to cover those pesky lil greys better and faster.   

Question:  Anybody else doing the no-ammonia demi-permanent dyes for awhile?  Give me some tips.


----------



## DarkJoy

JazzyOleBabe said:


> Currently sitting here with Rajasthani henna and Cocoa Powder in my hair.



@JazzyOleBabe--Oh please let us know how it comes out  and how you like it. 



lovestarr said:


> Your welcome! Just like yours my hair was snapping off at the touch but with this henna and my baggying each night since, my hair is beginning to noticeably strengthen. I will be incorporating ayurvedic treatments into my weekly regimen now. So how did it come out???



@lovestarr--I'm sitting here with mine on now--1 hour down, 5 to go! lol. I have been lurking on the baggy thread and wondered how it would work with my hair. I might go ahead and try that too. Couldn't hurt. Hopefully your success will echo here and henna will give mine strength to grow.  Amla looks interesting too. Think that'll go on the to-do list as well...


----------



## DarkJoy

auparavant said:


> I'm getting off the straight henna train for a bit.  The greys I have near my hairline are driving me nuts and they are hard to color even with hendigo and the 2-step process.  I'm doing a Garnier Herbashine  tonight after researching on the possibilities.  It lasts 28 washes or so and with the indigo in the hair, it's not going to be very light.  My color is 554 Cinnamon Sprinkle/Med Mahogany Brown.  I'll probably get the same effect of the Yemeni red henna over the indigo I did a year ago with a slight red.  I know it's no ammonia but have a chemical that will lift some of the henna color anyway but I figure it's going to cover those pesky lil greys better and faster.
> 
> Question:  Anybody else doing the no-ammonia demi-permanent dyes for awhile?  Give me some tips.


auparavant: Hello there!  Yes, I've used the no-ammonia semi-permanents twice in the last 6 months. I honestly think that's part of the reason I lost some traction with my growth. At first my hair felt nice and soft and then started to dry over a couple weeks. I know part of it is that my hair IS naturally very dry (it's a natural 4c, super fine and thin and not porous) and it just made it worse.  I can't say I recommend them for ME, even a rinse. However, others here, even with relaxed hair, have success with them. Only way to know is to try....


----------



## JazzyOleBabe

DarkJoy

This was first time using the rajasthani henna.  It made my grays (and I have a whole lot )coppery red.  This is just the first day.  After day 2 or 3, it should calm down (hopefully) and blend withthe other strands.  The end results that I am hoping to see is a cherry wood color.


----------



## DarkJoy

Update and my review:

I     L  O  V  E    I  T  !  !  ! 

For reference, this is the henna I bought: Ancient Sunrise® Jasmine Henna for Delicate Hair. I ordered it last Thursday and it was on my doorstep the following Tuesday.

My hair is in mad love--it is definitely thicker by the individual strands. The color is rich rich rich. Too bad it's almost midnight because I'll have to wait until morning to see it in natural bright sunlight. It is a super deep chocolate/red color from my natural "1b". The tips took it really well and will surely be the most red once the color settles over the next couple days.The reggie went like this:

*Henna Preparation*

Since it has to cure at least 12 hours, I prepared the powder the night before using about 1/3 lemon juice and the rest OJ as I only had a little of each. I made it a little thicker than relaxer as dripping just wouldn't do.  
Left it to cure on the kitchen counter.
_Note: In the end, it cured ~18 hours. _

*Hair Preparation* (the night before)

Pre-poo'd with my homemade nettle tea rinse and massaged scalp.
Regular wash with a no-cone but 'stripping' shampoo.
Condition with a natural no-cone conditioner and rinsed until it 'squeaked' (didn't want anything left on the hair that would hamper the henna process). _Note: I've read that it's better not to use conditioner at all because they always leave something behind, but my hair is SO dry I didn't want it snapping as it got manipulated the next day._
Picked and fluffed the fro then put in 2 buns.
Covered with my stocking cap.
Dried as I slept.

*Application*

With gloves on, separated hair into four sections.
Applied paste from back to top and crown
Massaged in
Wrapped with Saran Wrap and then a shower bonnet on top of that
Let sit for 8 hours
Rinsed about 10 minutes
Applied Shea Moisture Purification Masque and rinsed another 5 minutes
Tea rinse and ACV rinse and water rinsed again another 5 mins
Sealed with a self-made mix of pure 30% coco and 70% Shea butters

It seriously took all those rinses before the water ran clear. There were still little leaves, but a comb took care of that. This was expected because all of the research warned that it's hard to get it out of a tight fro.. No biggie. It was worth it!

*For those worried about it taking so long*, I still had errands to do after I henna'd, so I put my hat on, some nice earrings and make up--walked a mile pick-up DD from school, talked to parents and teachers, had her friends over, visited the neighbors, and they were none-the-wiser that I had saran wrap and a shower cap on under my cute hat. I do wonder if they could smell the distinct green tea scent emanating from my head, though. . However, I would never do this on a workday.

*For those concerned about grays*--mine turned BRIGHT copper red. Fine with me. There are more than I thought in the crown, but they blend in giving the hair the appearance of depth of color or highlights instead of just a flat color that I would have gotten from a box job. I'm sure they'll darken over the next couple days as well... 

Most importantly? _My hair feels twice as strong._ It is now in flat twists with flax seed gel. During that process it usually snaps the whole time. Didn't even hear one this time! There was very little shed through that whole washing experience. It feels soft and fantastic.

Obviously, I will be doing this again in another couple weeks. Wish I had done it sooner.

Hope my little henna review helps those still sitting on the fence about it. Enjoy your henna journeys ladies!


----------



## Shadiyah

DarkJoy congrats!!! loved your story and glad you loved it. I always love henna day. I use to sleep in it but I can not stand the plastic caps on my head in my sleep anymore. So I do it during the day now or when I stay up all night.

Every time I hear one of you all story it makes me want to get my henna out lol.


----------



## lovestarr

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> Update and my review:
> 
> I     L  O  V  E    I  T  !  !  !
> 
> For reference, this is the henna I bought: Ancient Sunrise® Jasmine Henna for Delicate Hair. I ordered it last Thursday and it was on my doorstep the following Tuesday.
> 
> My hair is in mad love--it is definitely thicker by the individual strands. The color is rich rich rich. Too bad it's almost midnight because I'll have to wait until morning to see it in natural bright sunlight. It is a super deep chocolate/red color from my natural "1b". The tips took it really well and will surely be the most red once the color settles over the next couple days.The reggie went like this:
> 
> Henna Preparation
> [*]Since it has to cure at least 12 hours, I prepared the powder the night before using about 1/3 lemon juice and the rest OJ as I only had a little of each. I made it a little thicker than relaxer as dripping just wouldn't do.
> [*]Left it to cure on the kitchen counter.
> Note: In the end, it cured ~18 hours.
> 
> Hair Preparation (the night before)
> [*]Pre-poo'd with my homemade nettle tea rinse and massaged scalp.
> [*]Regular wash with a no-cone but 'stripping' shampoo.
> [*]Condition with a natural no-cone conditioner and rinsed until it 'squeaked' (didn't want anything left on the hair that would hamper the henna process). Note: I've read that it's better not to use conditioner at all because they always leave something behind, but my hair is SO dry I didn't want it snapping as it got manipulated the next day.
> [*]Picked and fluffed the fro then put in 2 buns.
> [*]Covered with my stocking cap.
> [*]Dried as I slept.
> 
> 
> Application
> 
> [*]With gloves on, separated hair into four sections.
> [*]Applied paste from back to top and crown
> [*]Massaged in
> [*]Wrapped with Saran Wrap and then a shower bonnet on top of that
> [*]Let sit for 8 hours
> [*]Rinsed about 10 minutes
> [*]Applied Shea Moisture Purification Masque and rinsed another 5 minutes
> [*]Tea rinse and ACV rinse and water rinsed again another 5 mins
> [*]Sealed with a self-made mix of pure 30% coco and 70% Shea butters
> 
> 
> It seriously took all those rinses before the water ran clear. There were still little leaves, but a comb took care of that. This was expected because all of the research warned that it's hard to get it out of a tight fro.. No biggie. It was worth it!
> 
> For those worried about it taking so long, I still had errands to do after I henna'd, so I put my hat on, some nice earrings and make up--walked a mile pick-up DD from school, talked to parents and teachers, had her friends over, visited the neighbors, and they were none-the-wiser that I had saran wrap and a shower cap on under my cute hat. I do wonder if they could smell the distinct green tea scent emanating from my head, though. . However, I would never do this on a workday.
> 
> For those concerned about grays--mine turned BRIGHT copper red. Fine with me. There are more than I thought in the crown, but they blend in giving the hair the appearance of depth of color or highlights instead of just a flat color that I would have gotten from a box job. I'm sure they'll darken over the next couple days as well...
> 
> Most importantly? My hair feels twice as strong. It is now in flat twists with flax seed gel. During that process it usually snaps the whole time. Didn't even hear one this time! There was very little shed through that whole washing experience. It feels soft and fantastic.
> 
> Obviously, I will be doing this again in another couple weeks. Wish I had done it sooner.
> 
> Hope my little henna review helps those still sitting on the fence about it. Enjoy your henna journeys ladies!



YAY!!! I am so happy you had a good experience. Since we had the same hair 'issues' I was confident this would work out for you. I plan on doing a henna every 2 weeks and an ayurvedic paste every week. I haven't dabbled in ayurvedic rinses yet tho but I am lurking the site for recipes so I can try a rinse tomorrow after my DC.


----------



## DarkJoy

Shadiyah said:


> @DarkJoy congrats!!! loved your story and glad you loved it. I always love henna day. I use to sleep in it but I can not stand the plastic caps on my head in my sleep anymore. So I do it during the day now or when I stay up all night.
> 
> Every time I hear one of you all story it makes me want to get my henna out lol.



Thanks for the congrats! I have the lovely ladies in this thread to thanks, really. Ya'll gave me the extra oompf to just give it a try. As far as sleeping in it No way. I sleep so wild, nothing really stays on my head so it would be disaster. My face would be henna-stained for weeks, let alone the covers! lol



lovestarr said:


> YAY!!! I am so happy you had a good experience. Since we had the same hair 'issues' I was confident this would work out for you. I plan on doing a henna every 2 weeks and an ayurvedic paste every week. I haven't dabbled in ayurvedic rinses yet tho but I am lurking the site for recipes so I can try a rinse tomorrow after my DC.


lovestarr: I think I'll follow you and just order enough for the next 2 months to get my hair in shape. What is this paste? You have a link to a site you wanna share? (please and thanks? hehe)

Here's some hair candy for those who are curious.

Before a trim. Scraggly day-old twist out, fine fine strands. Dry, tired.








One Day Post-Henna
 (Check out that shine & curl, yo!) The strand texture is thicker and quite a bit less kink/frizz too.






​ The hint of henna-red is easier to see at the roots here.







Thanks again ladies of LHCF!
​


----------



## Renewed1

Hi Ladies,

I want to start using henna.  My question is I want to color my hair to black (I'm currently dark/medium brown) and I want the benefits Henna offers. 

I know I should use Indigo, what other henna should I use with it?

If it helps, I'll be relax by the time I order the products.


----------



## Shadiyah

MarriageMaterial said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I want to start using henna.  My question is I want to color my hair to black (I'm currently dark/medium brown) and I want the benefits Henna offers.
> 
> I know I should use Indigo, what other henna should I use with it?
> 
> If it helps, I'll be relax by the time I order the products.



MarriageMaterial take a look at this site it will give you information about the different henna. www.mehandi.com


----------



## jazzybklyn

Hey, I want to henna for the 1st time but some of the threads and post are kinda scary. I just bought jamila henna and some amla oil idk if I will/ should use amla oil in henna. I am relaxed is jamila too harsh? should I exchange it??

I also want to know exactly how red does it make your hair? My hair is very dark brown almost black. I don't mine a redish tint in the sun but i don't want to be looking like carrot top  thanks


----------



## Aggie

jazzybklyn, put the amla oil in the henna after the color releases. Jamila is great henna and won't leave your dark brown hair carrot red. You would have to have blond, light brown or white hair for that to happen.


----------



## Pompous Blue

jazzybklyn said:


> Hey, I want to henna for the 1st time but some of the threads and post are kinda scary. I just bought jamila henna and some amla oil idk if I will/ should use amla oil in henna. I am relaxed is jamila too harsh? should I exchange it??
> 
> I also want to know exactly how red does it make your hair? My hair is very dark brown almost black. I don't mine a redish tint in the sun but i don't want to be looking like carrot top  thanks


jazzybklyn I don't want to confuse you, either. But my 1st henna treatment was water and Jamila henna. I let it sit to release the color and my outcome was bright red hair. I'm natural with fine, medium density hair, 4C/Z texture. 

I've been hennaing for two yrs and found out:

1) You don't have to wait for the henna to release its color to receive the benefits of henna. I mix my henna and immediately apply it. I sit under the steamer from 1 to 1.5 hrs. Rinse out and DC. 

2) I immediately apply it and not let it sit so that I don't get bright red hair. To retain the dark brown color of my hair, I add either black walnut hull powder, Katam or natural cocoa powder to every henna mix because depending on the henna I use, I will get bright-red hair from the dye being quickly released.

You don't have to have blonde or a lighter colored hair to get bright red hair! My natural hair color is dark brown. AND I HATE RED HAIR ON ME!


----------



## jazzybklyn

Aggie said:
			
		

> jazzybklyn, put the amla oil in the henna after the color releases. Jamila is great henna and won't leave your dark brown hair carrot red. You would have to have blond, light brown or white hair for that to happen.



Thank youu I hope so! I'll post before/after


----------



## jazzybklyn

Pompous Blue said:
			
		

> jazzybklyn I don't want to confuse you, either. But my 1st henna treatment was water and Jamila henna. I let it sit to release the color and my outcome was bright red hair. I'm natural with fine, medium density hair, 4C/Z texture.
> 
> I've been hennaing for two yrs and found out:
> 
> 1) You don't have to wait for the henna to release its color to receive the benefits of henna. I mix my henna and immediately apply it. I sit under the steamer from 1 to 1.5 hrs. Rinse out and DC.
> 
> 2) I immediately apply it and not let it sit so that I don't get bright red hair. To retain the dark brown color of my hair, I add either black walnut hull powder, Katam or natural cocoa powder to every henna mix because depending on the henna I use, I will get bright-red hair from the dye being quickly released.
> 
> You don't have to have blonde or a lighter colored hair to get bright red hair! My natural hair color is dark brown. AND I HATE RED HAIR ON ME!



Hmmmmmmmm (shaking in boots)  omg well I kinda want  change but I don't want it to be so drastic. I may actually like it but I don't knowwwww. I'll just try it and see how it works out. Thank you so much. What do you mix the henna with now that has given you the best results?


----------



## Shadiyah

jazzybklyn said:


> Hey, I want to henna for the 1st time but some of the threads and post are kinda scary. I just bought jamila henna and some amla oil idk if I will/ should use amla oil in henna. I am relaxed is jamila too harsh? should I exchange it??
> 
> I also want to know exactly how red does it make your hair? My hair is very dark brown almost black. I don't mine a redish tint in the sun but i don't want to be looking like carrot top  thanks



jazzybklyn welcome to the henna world lol. 

I have found that if you use nupur you will get the darker look but I have never seen anyone with dark hair get red hair just the over glow when you are in the sun of burgundy. 

I really think you will enjoy the henna and if you don't care about the color just apply it after you mix it. 

Just go to http://www.mehandi.com/shop/hennahairbook/index.html and read the free book on henna. It will give you a lot of information without everyone elses scary stories.


----------



## Pompous Blue

jazzybklyn said:


> Hmmmmmmmm (shaking in boots)  omg well I kinda want change but I don't want it to be so drastic. I may actually like it but I don't knowwwww. I'll just try it and see how it works out. Thank you so much. What do you mix the henna with now that has given you the best results?


]@jazzybklyn In 2 years, I've tried lots of experimentation and mixes. My mix now includes henna, black walnut hull powder, ayurvedic tea, marshmallow root tea (and coconut milk 'cause I'm trying to use it up!) 


Shadiyah said:


> I have found that if you use nupur you will get the darker look *but I have never seen anyone with dark hair get red hair* just the over glow when you are in the sun of burgundy.


It happened to me.....Had to walk around two weeks with red hair 'til I could get some katam. Now I use either of the 3 (katam, black walnut hull powder or cocoa powder in my mix). My DH and Sis-In-Law have naturally, jet black hair and they never get any red (whether in natural light or sunlight).



But I love henna 'cause it has thickened and strengthened my hair. I don't do protein treatments, either. My hair hates protein. Henna and ayurvedic teas are a good substitute for me.


----------



## jazzybklyn

Pompous Blue said:
			
		

> ]@jazzybklyn In 2 years, I've tried lots of experimentation and mixes. My mix now includes henna, black walnut hull powder, ayurvedic tea, marshmallow root tea (and coconut milk 'cause I'm trying to use it up!)
> 
> It happened to me.....Had to walk around two weeks with red hair 'til I could get some katam. Now I use either of the 3 (katam, black walnut hull powder or cocoa powder in my mix). My DH and Sis-In-Law have naturally, jet black hair and they never get any red (whether in natural light or sunlight).
> 
> But I love henna 'cause it has thickened and strengthened my hair. I don't do protein treatments, either. My hair hates protein. Henna and ayurvedic teas are a good substitute for me.



Ok that's too much that I don't have lol.  Thank youuu I may add the other powders and teas later on down the line


----------



## jazzybklyn

Shadiyah said:
			
		

> jazzybklyn welcome to the henna world lol.
> 
> I have found that if you use nupur you will get the darker look but I have never seen anyone with dark hair get red hair just the over glow when you are in the sun of burgundy.
> 
> I really think you will enjoy the henna and if you don't care about the color just apply it after you mix it.
> 
> Just go to http://www.mehandi.com/shop/hennahairbook/index.html and read the free book on henna. It will give you a lot of information without everyone elses scary stories.



Thank you soo much. Very helpful


----------



## Aggie

jazzybklyn said:


> Thank youu I hope so! I'll post before/after


 
You will NOT get bright carrot red hair on dark brown hair from henna hun. Your hair might glow a little red in sunlight, but it will NOT, I repeat, it will NOT get bright CARROT RED. 

I have dark brown hair and I allow my henna to release the dye at least 8-10 hours all the time AND I leave henna in my hair overnight but I NEVER get bright CARROT RED hair afterwards. I actually love the red tint/stain it leaves on my strands, but it is never bright red. It just looks like a pretty shiny healthy reddish glow. 

Bright carrot red hair is a gross looking color on me and I would never use henna if it left my hair carrot red. I wouldn't care how natural it is.


----------



## jazzybklyn

Aggie said:
			
		

> You will NOT get bright carrot red hair on dark brown hair from henna hun. Your hair might glow a little red in sunlight, but it will NOT, I repeat, it will NOT get bright CARROT RED.
> 
> I have dark brown hair and I allow my henna to release the dye at least 8-10 hours all the time AND I leave henna in my hair overnight but I NEVER get bright CARROT RED hair afterwards. I actually love the red tint/stain it leaves on my strands, but it is never bright red. It just looks like a pretty shiny healthy reddish glow.
> 
> Bright carrot red hair is a gross looking color on me and I would never use henna if it left my hair carrot red. I wouldn't care how natural it is.



Thanks! That would be cute


----------



## IronButterfly

jazzybklyn said:


> Hey, I want to henna for the 1st time but some of the threads and post are kinda scary. I just bought jamila henna and some amla oil idk if I will/ should use amla oil in henna. I am relaxed is jamila too harsh? should I exchange it??
> 
> *I also want to know exactly how red does it make your hair? *My hair is very dark brown almost black. I don't mine a redish tint in the sun but i don't want to be looking like carrot top  thanks



You can always do a strand test using a small batch of henna mix. Everyone's hair is different, so doing a strand test using your own hair will give you the most accurate results.

I've been using henna for over 5 years and only my grey strands turned bright red.  My dark brown hair had nice red highlights you could see in the sun.

You could also try a henndigo (one step henna + indigo).  I recently did that and my dark hair is a rich dark chocolate (not quite black) and the grays are a wonderful dark burgundy. hth  Good luck to you on your journey.


----------



## Aggie

IronButterfly said:


> You can always do a strand test using a small batch of henna mix. Everyone's hair is different, so doing a strand test using your own hair will give you the most accurate results.
> 
> *I've been using henna for over 5 years and only my grey strands turned bright red. My dark brown hair had nice red highlights you could see in the sun.*
> 
> You could also try a henndigo (one step henna + indigo). I recently did that and my dark hair is a rich dark chocolate (not quite black) and the grays are a wonderful dark burgundy. hth Good luck to you on your journey.


 I concur with the bolded.


----------



## jazzybklyn

IronButterfly said:


> You can always do a strand test using a small batch of henna mix. Everyone's hair is different, so doing a strand test using your own hair will give you the most accurate results.
> 
> I've been using henna for over 5 years and only my grey strands turned bright red.  My dark brown hair had nice red highlights you could see in the sun.
> 
> You could also try a henndigo (one step henna + indigo).  I recently did that and my dark hair is a rich dark chocolate (not quite black) and the grays are a wonderful dark burgundy. hth  Good luck to you on your journey.



thank youu  i noticed the talk about the indigo but i do kind of want the red tint but not RED HAIR. I will test a patch though and see because i want the color but not too much of it. very subtle.


----------



## Renewed1

So I ordered from ayurnatural:

Nupur and Henna.

I read the Nupur may turn your grays a little coppery/orange.  My question is: Should I mix the henna with the Nupur to AVOID the coppery look?


----------



## MsLauren

I heard so many things about henna but I'm so afraid to use it. My hair is already a 3B/C and I'm afraid it will loosen the curl pattern. I'm also afraid of the intense red color but my hair is black so it shouldn't be too bad right? I heard that adding amla powder to your henna mix can stop the loosening of the curl pattern and also darken the reddish color. And I also heard that doing henna glosses instead of a full blown henna application can also help with not losing the curl pattern.
Any suggestions???? And also can anyone tell me what brand of henna and amla powder you use?


----------



## SkySurfer

Doing a henna treatment right now! It's been about half a year since my last one :O


----------



## Nubenap22

Did my henna last night!! Currently deep conditioning!! Then I might twist it up later


----------



## DarkJoy

Gonna see if I can make time on mothers day for my next henna treatment. Will do a home self-spa day. I loooooove this stuff!


----------



## newnyer

Hey ladies! Been a LONG time since my last henna but going to try something new tonight.  I have some Nupur and mixed in amla oil & water.  Will put in some indigo powder directly in the mix.  I want darker hair now (has the reddish tint to it currently) but not jet black...so we'll see!


----------



## greenandchic

newnyer said:


> Hey ladies! Been a LONG time since my last henna but going to try something new tonight.  I have some Nupur and mixed in amla oil & water.  Will put in some indigo powder directly in the mix.  I want darker hair now (has the reddish tint to it currently) but not jet black...so we'll see!




The indigo works better if you let it release separately before adding it to the henna mix.  At least that's been my experience with it.  My hair was dark brown.


----------



## laurend085

I'm still reading through this thread and researching to find out what route I want to take. I've been looking at following these two methods if I decide to Henna

http://www.curlynikki.com/2010/05/curlynikkis-henna-gloss-recipe.html

http://hairscapades.com/2012/03/12/my-two-step-henna-indigo-process/

My questions/concerns

-I don't want the red from the henna that's why I would do the Henndigo

-Do I apply the henna, rinse and get the red color then add the indigo and my hair will turn dark again?

-What is the gloss?

-I really don't want red hair right now want to keep it dark

-if I add lighter highlights later will I have issues?


----------



## newnyer

Double post!


----------



## newnyer

greenandchic said:
			
		

> The indigo works better if you let it release separately before adding it to the henna mix.  At least that's been my experience with it.  My hair was dark brown.



I wish I had read this before I did it! Lol. It came out darker than my previously henna'd hair...but not that much.  I'll try again in a couple of weeks the way you suggest...I want it a tad bit darker. Thanks for the help!


----------



## DarkJoy

laurend085 said:


> I'm still reading through this thread and researching to find out what route I want to take. I've been looking at following these two methods if I decide to Henna
> 
> http://www.curlynikki.com/2010/05/curlynikkis-henna-gloss-recipe.html
> 
> http://hairscapades.com/2012/03/12/my-two-step-henna-indigo-process/
> 
> My questions/concerns
> 
> -I don't want the red from the henna that's why I would do the Henndigo
> 
> -Do I apply the henna, rinse and get the red color then add the indigo and my hair will turn dark again?
> 
> -What is the gloss?
> 
> -I really don't want red hair right now want to keep it dark
> 
> -if I add lighter highlights later will I have issues?


*waves to @laurend!

I haven't done henndigo, but I do henna 1 to 2x perr month. I do believe it is a two-step process--henna first, indigo second, et voila! Done.

BTW, The henna stain does not turn your hair red if your hair is already dark brown to black. It would be more akin to a cellophane, where you could maaaaybe see it in the sun on a bright day at noon. If you have greys, yes, it will show.

It will not interefere with any other chemical process. Henna is chemical-free (if you get the real pure powder which is just ground up plant leaves), so isn't contraindicated with use of other processes. However, because you mix it with an acid base, like lemon, tea, or other citrus, it can be drying, so a moisturizing DC immediately after rinsing is a must. And of course, if you were to highlight using a peroxide base dye, then your hair could be uber dry after if not given enough moisture time.
On the flipside, I've never had drying issues and my hair is brittle by nature...

The gloss--looks like she is just diluting the henna with a DC to get some of the strengthing and shining properties of henna without so much dye release. However, you can use amla or cassia powders for a similar effect. THey have similar hair thickening and glossing properties as henna but without the dye. They don't leave any color behind. They are also mixed with a DC before application, just as she did in her example.

HTH


----------



## greenandchic

DarkJoy
laurend

Also amla can help tighten your curls a little.  People use it in their henna treatments to counteract the potential curl loosening effect of henna.


----------



## laurend085

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> *waves to @laurend!
> 
> I haven't done henndigo, but I do henna 1 to 2x perr month. I do believe it is a two-step process--henna first, indigo second, et voila! Done.
> 
> BTW, The henna stain does not turn your hair red if your hair is already dark brown to black. It would be more akin to a cellophane, where you could maaaaybe see it in the sun on a bright day at noon. If you have greys, yes, it will show.
> 
> It will not interefere with any other chemical process. Henna is chemical-free (if you get the real pure powder which is just ground up plant leaves), so isn't contraindicated with use of other processes. However, because you mix it with an acid base, like lemon, tea, or other citrus, it can be drying, so a moisturizing DC immediately after rinsing is a must. And of course, if you were to highlight using a peroxide base dye, then your hair could be uber dry after if not given enough moisture time.
> On the flipside, I've never had drying issues and my hair is brittle by nature...
> 
> The gloss--looks like she is just diluting the henna with a DC to get some of the strengthing and shining properties of henna without so much dye release. However, you can use amla or cassia powders for a similar effect. THey have similar hair thickening and glossing properties as henna but without the dye. They don't leave any color behind. They are also mixed with a DC before application, just as she did in her example.
> 
> HTH





DarkJoy wow, thank you for the info!  I guess I was misinformed/assumed your hair would automatically turn bright red. I'm still in the process of researching. My hair is naturally black it seems to have a hint or glow of brown in the sunlight but I think that's just the sun making it appear that way. I did try cassia obovata last month due to not wanting a color change. I only used water to mix it with. My hair was soft after but I didn't notice anything else like extra shine but I know with these patterns it takes repeated use to see a difference.   
It's so confusing because I hear some people say that with henna they get anywhere from a reddish tint to a golden brown to jet black


----------



## laurend085

greenandchic said:
			
		

> DarkJoy
> laurend
> 
> Also amla can help tighten your curls a little.  People use it in their henna treatments to counteract the potential curl loosening effect of henna.







greenandchic How often does the loosening effect happen because some say they get none while others say they did.


----------



## DarkJoy

In the sunlight, my hair looks like it has a tint of super deep copper and I've used henna maybe 6 times or so since March. In regular indoor light, it doesn't look any diff, besides the few greys that look bright copper. But I like that. If someone started blond then added henna? It would be a striking red.

The pic in my siggy shows my hair shine after my first use of henna after a twist out. My type 4b-c is usually pretty dull, so it adds a lot of sheen. The amla worked too. BTW, using weave color numbering, my original hair color is a "1b". So it didnt make much diff as you can see there.

I just started doing amla.My curl pattern = no curl pattern. It's like a cotton ball in its natural state. So neither the henna nor amla did anything to my coils that I noticed. To get any type of 'curl pattern' I have to use a 'out' style (braid out, twist out, etc). Maybe a type 3 or 2 would notice a diff, though.

*shrugs* that's just my experience.


----------



## DarkJoy

greenandchic said:


> @DarkJoy
> @laurend
> 
> Also amla can help tighten your curls a little.  People use it in their henna treatments to counteract the potential curl loosening effect of henna.


I would love this.   Would be nice to drop my coils down to an actual curl pattern. But so far, no dice...


----------



## laurend085

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> In the sunlight, my hair looks like it has a tint of super deep copper and I've used henna maybe 6 times or so since March. In regular indoor light, it doesn't look any diff, besides the few greys that look bright copper. But I like that. If someone started blond then added henna? It would be a striking red.
> 
> The pic in my siggy shows my hair shine after my first use of henna after a twist out. My type 4b-c is usually pretty dull, so it adds a lot of sheen. The amla worked too. BTW, using weave color numbering, my original hair color is a "1b". So it didnt make much diff as you can see there.
> 
> I just started doing amla.My curl pattern = no curl pattern. It's like a cotton ball in its natural state. So neither the henna nor amla did anything to my coils that I noticed. To get any type of 'curl pattern' I have to use a 'out' style (braid out, twist out, etc). Maybe a type 3 or 2 would notice a diff, though.
> 
> *shrugs* that's just my experience.







DarkJoy Weave wise my hair color would be 1b as well. The majority of my hair has pen spring size curls the nape is really tight, the front is some weird looser texture (I can always put less product here and it holds more water if that makes sense)  and the sides seem like they have no pattern. So whether the mix loosened or tightened my hair could be good, bad or neither since my hair has different textures.


----------



## felic1

MarriageMaterial...I  used Jamila and Napur Henna. It gave the coppery orange because I have a lot of gray. I afterwards used Indigo and water.. approximately 9 oz dry(3 bathroom cups for shoulder length) I added approximately 1/2 to 1 tsp of sea salt and water. For the first application with Jamila and Napur I took a nap for about 4 hours. It was late. I woke up rinsed and applied the Indigo and took another nap. I had an old towel over a pillow, 2 plastic caps. I sleep with a fan in my room also. I rinsed out with Tresseme Natural conditioner and come clean shampoo-KCKT brand and then proceeded with the rest of my spa conditioner and other hair care. It came out quite black and lovely. No change to texture or loosening of curl pattern. It was beautiful.


----------



## greenandchic

laurend085 said:


> @greenandchic How often does the loosening effect happen because some say they get none while others say they did.



@laurend085
@DarkJoy

It really depends.  I won't happen to everyone, but its hard to know who's at more of a risk.  I heard if you hair is 3c and looser there's a higher chance your curl pattern can loosen.  Then again, CurlyNikki's 4a hair loosened after doing henna on a very regular basis.  She talks about it in the link.


----------



## laurend

Wrong Laurend guys LOL but I also henna my hair.
greenandchic
DarkJoy


----------



## mamaore

Hi ladies, 

does anyone know how long Henna keeps for? I have the BAQ that I bought from Henna Sooq 3 years ago. It's been in my freezer all this while. Should I throw it out or can I still use it?


----------



## DarkJoy

mamaore said:
			
		

> Hi ladies,
> 
> does anyone know how long Henna keeps for? I have the BAQ that I bought from Henna Sooq 3 years ago. It's been in my freezer all this while. Should I throw it out or can I still use it?



No clue. Wouldn't hurt to try it I suppose. At worst it does nothing.

Dang laurend! I saw that after the fact and wondered if you henna too! Lmao. Sorrry! Will get it right next time.


----------



## IronButterfly

You can still use it.  I've used henna older than that which was stashed in my closet and had excellent results.


----------



## greenandchic

newnyer said:


> I wish I had read this before I did it! Lol. It came out darker than my previously henna'd hair...but not that much.  I'll try again in a couple of weeks the way you suggest...I want it a tad bit darker. Thanks for the help!



@newnyer I would also do a 40/60 or even 50/50 ratio with the indigo/henna mix.  



mamaore said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> does anyone know how long Henna keeps for? I have the BAQ that I bought from Henna Sooq 3 years ago. It's been in my freezer all this while. Should I throw it out or can I still use it?



@mamaore  As long as its been wrapped up and out of heat and light, it should be good. I've used unopened henna that was 4 years old outside of the freezer and it was still good.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

Has anyone ever let their henna dry after applying? If so what were the results like?


----------



## Foxglove

ManiiSweetheart said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever let their henna dry after applying? If so what were the results like?



Even when I kept it in overnight while I slept it didn't dry. Keep in mind I did use a baggy to avoid getting it all over the place


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

Foxglove said:
			
		

> Even when I kept it in overnight while I slept it didn't dry. Keep in mind I did use a baggy to avoid getting it all over the place



I meant purposefully let the henna dry


----------



## Foxglove

mamaore said:
			
		

> Hi ladies,
> 
> does anyone know how long Henna keeps for? I have the BAQ that I bought from Henna Sooq 3 years ago. It's been in my freezer all this while. Should I throw it out or can I still use it?



You should be fine


----------



## HanaKuroi

ManiiSweetheart said:
			
		

> I meant purposefully let the henna dry



I would be afraid ti let it dry because I have fine hair. I would be afraid of breakage. I slather my henna on and it is molded to my head. If I let it dry I would have to rinse it in a tub lying on my back and not manipulate it in any way.

I don't think you will get more color from letting it dry if that is what you are thinking.  I also think that it would dry your hair out too much.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

HanaKuroi said:
			
		

> I would be afraid ti let it dry because I have fine hair. I would be afraid of breakage. I slather my henna on and it is molded to me head. If I let it dry I would have to rinse it in a tub lying on my back and not manipulate it in any way.
> 
> I don't think you will get more color from letting it dry if that is what you are thinking.  I also think that it would dry your hair out too much.



Yea, it was just a thought.


----------



## HighAspirations

ManiiSweetheart said:
			
		

> I meant purposefully let the henna dry



I feel like it would take forever to dry


----------



## greenandchic

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Has anyone ever let their henna dry after applying? If so what were the results like?



I baggy my henna up and sleep with it in overnight. I never just let it dry on my hair.


----------



## Kiowa

Finally found a use for yogurt that has gone past its expiration date in my fridge, added it to my cassia/indigo mix...


----------



## HanaKuroi

ManiiSweetheart

I read about a woman that had her henna done by a Pakistani woman and she used a hair dryer on her henna'ed hair. Dried it hard as a helmet. Made her leave it in overnight. She also added olive oil to the mix. They never explained why they dried the henna though.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

HanaKuroi said:
			
		

> ManiiSweetheart
> 
> I read about a woman that had her henna done by a Pakistani woman and she used a hair dryer on her henna'ed hair. Dried it hard as a helmet. Made her leave it in overnight. She also added olive oil to the mix. They never explained why they dried the henna though.



Hmm... I wonder what the result was


----------



## greenandchic

HanaKuroi said:


> @ManiiSweetheart
> 
> I read about a woman that had her henna done by a Pakistani woman and she used a hair dryer on her henna'ed hair. Dried it hard as a helmet. Made her leave it in overnight. She also added olive oil to the mix. *They never explained why they dried the henna though.*




I wonder why too. I put two plastic caps plus cotton coil around the edges and scarves to keep my hair moist and the henna off my pillows.  I wonder why the hair have to be rock hard - I would think you'll get more of the benefit keeping it on the wet side.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

greenandchic said:
			
		

> I wonder why too. I put two plastic caps plus cotton coil around the edges and scarves to keep my hair moist and the henna off my pillows.  I wonder why the hair have to be rock hard - I would think you'll get more of the benefit keeping it on the wet side.



Me too, plus rinsing would be an absolute nightmare


----------



## DarkJoy

mamaore said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> does anyone know how long Henna keeps for? I have the BAQ that I bought from Henna Sooq 3 years ago. It's been in my freezer all this while. Should I throw it out or can I still use it?


Just found out last night. I kept stashing leftover henna in a tupperware in the freezer the last 2 months. Worked just as good as fresh. I'm re-freezing that leftover until there's enough for a full application. Will see how that goes....3 yeears is a while. How'd it go @mamaore?



ManiiSweetheart said:


> Me too, plus rinsing would be an absolute nightmare



OMG, last night the henna on my nape dried and it was not only difficult to rinse, but quite painful when trying to move it around to get it saturated! ugh. A full head like that would kill me!


----------



## greenandchic

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Me too, plus rinsing would be an absolute nightmare



I could see accidentally breaking some hairs trying to rinse that cement out of my hair.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Here is the article. I sideyed over the aunt jemima comment though. It is a long story.

http://planet-paula.hubpages.com/hub/Henna-Your-Hair-as-told-to-me-by-an-Arab-woman

That woman didn't ask enough questions.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

greenandchic said:


> I could see accidentally breaking some hairs trying to rinse that cement out of my hair.



Right!


----------



## IronButterfly

Tin foil under a hair dryer???


----------



## HighAspirations

IronButterfly said:
			
		

> Tin foil under a hair dryer???



Take me to your leader


----------



## Natty_Virgo

So I am looking to take the leap and henna. I just called Mehandi.com to ask some questions about their Jamila Henna, wth did ole girl have a attitude when she picked up like she didn't even want to be on the phone. I was jussssttt about to put in my credit card number. Now I am mad as hell cause I refuse to give them my money but haven't read this whole thread yet to see who else has good quality henna.


----------



## baddison

sheedatj said:


> So I am looking to take the leap and henna. I just called Mehandi.com to ask some questions about their Jamila Henna, wth did ole girl have a attitude when she picked up like she didn't even want to be on the phone. I was jussssttt about to put in my credit card number. Now I am mad as hell cause I refuse to give them my money but haven't read this whole thread yet to see who else has good quality henna.



Do you have any Indian Grocery Stores in your area??  I usually purchase months and months worth of NUPUR Henna at a local Subzi Mandi (Indian Grocer) in my area.  They also sell other brands, like RESHMA, etc...but I am strictly a NUPUR user.  Perhaps you can check around to see if you have any Indian stores in your area.  It also saves on shipping!!


----------



## Natty_Virgo

baddison said:


> Do you have any Indian Grocery Stores in your area??  I usually purchase months and months worth of NUPUR Henna at a local Subzi Mandi (Indian Grocer) in my area.  They also sell other brands, like RESHMA, etc...but I am strictly a NUPUR user.  Perhaps you can check around to see if you have any Indian stores in your area.  It also saves on shipping!!



Well not really in my area, they are like 30 minutes away and all the reviews for those stores say they are rude and sell expired items lol. I read through most of this thread and placed a order with Ayurnatural Beauty online. Thanks for the tip though, the one black bss in my area only sells Colora or something like that and after researching that brand via this board I passed on it.


----------



## HanaKuroi

sheedatj said:
			
		

> So I am looking to take the leap and henna. I just called Mehandi.com to ask some questions about their Jamila Henna, wth did ole girl have a attitude when she picked up like she didn't even want to be on the phone. I was jussssttt about to put in my credit card number. Now I am mad as hell cause I refuse to give them my money but haven't read this whole thread yet to see who else has good quality henna.



Try hennasooq. I didn't like how mehandi.com packages the henna for AA hair. Apparently henna for AA hair and another henna on their site is the same but I didn't know that until I called thinking I had the wrong product. They basically said that yt people wouldn't buy a product if African hair was mentioned in the description. I said a few things set her straight and haven't ordered since. I use hennasooq.com Hennasooq has jamila. sheedatj


----------



## Natty_Virgo

Thanks HanaKuroi I already ordered but if there are any problems or issues with this vendor I will try them next time. Yea the girl on the phone had the worst attitude so I am not surprised that they do stuff like that.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I had no problems with the order or anything. I just didn't like that girl's attitude!   I think hennasooq is a member here. A funky attitude will make me go out of my way and pay more to avoid giving my cash to businesses with attitudes.


----------



## Natty_Virgo

HanaKuroi said:
			
		

> I had no problems with the order or anything. I just didn't like that girl's attitude!   I think hennasooq is a member here. A funky attitude will make me go out of my way and pay more to avoid giving my cash to businesses with attitudes.



Exactly why I kept shopping around even tho they are having a sale. That's such a shame.


----------



## alexstin

I'll second HennaSooq. She has great customer service.


----------



## Kiowa

alexstin said:


> I'll second HennaSooq. She has great customer service.



I third that...HennaSooq. 

I'd avoid Colora from local BSS...I used something like that, and had twigs in my hair, and took me forever to wash out..


----------



## greenandchic

alexstin said:


> I'll second HennaSooq. She has great customer service.



I fourth that.  Fast shipping and whenever I have a question, they are very quick to respond.


----------



## Pompous Blue

sheedatj said:


> Well not really in my area, they are like 30 minutes away and all the reviews for those stores say they are rude and sell expired items lol. I read through most of this thread and placed a order with *Ayurnatural Beauty online*. Thanks for the tip though, the one black bss in my area only sells Colora or something like that and after researching that brand via this board I passed on it.


sheedatj
I love Ayurnatural Beauty. I stocked up during her 20% off Mother's Day sale. I've purchased Jamila henna, amla, bhrami, bhringraj and other powders from her.

Here's a thread from the Vendor's Forum.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=385862&highlight=ayurnatural+beauty

I've purchased from hennasooq.com and never had any problems with products or customer service. She is another good vendor to order ayurvedic products from.


----------



## Natty_Virgo

Nice, thank you all for the info on good vendors. I know I emailed Ayurnatural about my order and they emailed back super fast. I ordered Thurs and hope that it ships Monday or something. Thanks for the link Pompous Blue!  

I will keep hennasooq in mind, I was under the impression that Ayurnatural Beauty was a member on here so I was trying to support.


----------



## felic1

I want to continue this great thread, I want to see some good hair conversations


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

Sooo Ladies I did it.. i made some henna gloss...and let it dry. I did this twice. Once with air drying and once with a hooded dryer. and i can say.......it rinsed out VERY nicely. I used Jamila henna with aussie moist, 3/4 cups of green tea with 4 baggies, and olive oil. and i think i cut my rinsing time in half ..even for a henna gloss.... My next experiment will be with a full henna treatment...after i get more henna since i have a super big head


----------



## HanaKuroi

You let it dry?

What type of henna?


----------



## IronButterfly

Just did my first two step henna/indigo and love the results, but what a work out.  And the mess!!  Indigo just flies all over the place.  I'm gonna stick with mixing the two together for a one step henndigo.  The two step darkened my grays more, but 8 hours is just too long for me to have to deal with my hair.


----------



## Shadiyah

my henna day is coming up and as much as I love my curl I really don't mind that it is making my hair straight. I heard someone say they were only going to henna their new growth because they didn't want their curl changed anymore than it is now. it would be nice if the henna would changed the back of my hair more. lol


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

HanaKuroi said:


> You let it dry?
> 
> What type of henna?



Jamila henna


----------



## Shadiyah

it was henna time for me last night. I applied the nupur henna that I use all the time, I love this henna because it gives me all the other herbs that I was using on it's own all in one now and my color is so deep. I rinse my henna with tresemme naturals always. once I do a henna treatment I treat my hair to oils and shea butter mixture for about a week before I use a styling product.


----------



## baddison

Shadiyah said:
			
		

> it was henna time for me last night. I applied the nupur henna that I use all the time, I love this henna because it gives me all the other herbs that I was using on it's own all in one now and my color is so deep. I rinse my henna with tresemme naturals always. once I do a henna treatment I treat my hair to oils and shea butter mixture for about a week before I use a styling product.



This is similar to my NUPUR henna treatment too. Isn't it great to get the benefit of the other Indian herbs....I love it. I also cowash out my henna with Traders Joes Nourish Spa Condish...mmmmmm. Then I dc with an exceptionally moisturizing conditioner with added oils.


----------



## Shadiyah

baddison I love the benefit.... I would have deep conditioned but I spent so much time in that shower making sure I got it all out and that my hair was nice and soft I think I really go t the benefit of a deep condition treatment. I know one thing I love how silky and shiny my hair looks right after a henna treatment.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I want to use gpb tonight. I also want to henna and steam tomorrow. Should I just henna and steam? I am afraid that the gpb will be too much.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I did a Red Raj henna last week. It supposed to give a deep red color. My grays looks about the same as when I use my BAQ Jamila. We shall see how this works out color wise after my 3rd treatment. My grays are resistant.


----------



## HanaKuroi

AtlantaJJ said:
			
		

> I did a Red Raj henna last week. It supposed to give a deep red color. My grays looks about the same as when I use my BAQ Jamila. We shall see how this works out color wise after my 3rd treatment. My grays are resistant.



If you like it I can give you a couple of boxes of mine. I did not like the color.


----------



## lamaria211

Hello ladies I want to try henna but I have a lot of questions please help.
First what is henna supposed to do for our hair?
Is it like a protein treatment?
How often should one henna?
And if on not looking for color change what should I mix in my henna?
Oh and can I henna and use protein in the same session or will that cause dryness?  Tia


----------



## greenandchic

lamaria211
Here's my answers from my experience, but I'm sure others will chime in:


*First what is henna supposed to do for our hair?*
Henna acts as a protein without being a protein.  It coats the hair filling in holes and helping reverse porosity.  Its a strengthener and good for thin, porous hair. It really helps if your hair is prone to breakage It also adds shine and color.

For _some _people, it loosens the curl pattern.  I've seen it happen more with people who have 3c, 3b hair, but its been done on 4a hair; not so much 4b.  The problem is you wont know if it will happen to you until you do it.  If you want to preserve your curls, I would stay away just in case. 

*Is it like a protein treatment?*
Its _like _protein without being protein. For me, its not as potentially damaging as a heavy duty protein.  

*How often should one henna?*
Some people do it once a month, some do it once every two weeks.  Everyone's different.  I do it about once a month these days out of laziness.  

*And if on not looking for color change what should I mix in my henna?*
Depends on your natural color, but if your hair is black or dark brown, doing a henna/indigo treatment is what you would want to do.  Its quite a process...
*
Oh and can I henna and use protein in the same session or will that cause dryness? *
You really shouldn't; it will be like protein overload and your hair would be dry.  The next step after rinsing out henna is going a heavy moisturizing DC, like of like doing a two step process when you use heavy protein.  

IMO, your henna job isn't done until you do a protein free DC.


----------



## leiah

I think any curl loosening is temporary; your hair will be weighed down by the bulk of it, but that will go away in a few weeks when it's time to henna again.

The color change will be pretty subtle if your hair is dark, you'll only see a hint of red in the sunlight.


----------



## DarkJoy

This is right on time. just  henna'd yesterday. I'm a 4b if not what some think the non-existant c. Naturally, my hair is like a cotton ball with no real curl definition.

I confirmed it yesterday--henna IS loosening my coil pattern. I think I've even figured out how to do it on purpose. I think I'm now more like a 4a in that there's an actual wave pattern in some areas. This is permanent--it does not go away at least it hasnt on me and I noticed the change about 2 months ago. I've been using henna about 3 months.

So be ware, it can loosen your pattern but you won't end up like a Type 2 or 1...

ETA: Unless your hair is auburn, sandy brown or blond, you won't really  notice any color change. My hair was dark brown. A little burgundy is visible in intense light. My greys are copper.

Cassia supposedly gives the same benefit as henna without color release. There's also henna gloss.


----------



## lamaria211

In going to do an egg treatment next wash day so ill try the henna next month


----------



## Shadiyah

you know it really burns me up with people make videos and do not have the correct information. Why would you not first investigate about a topic before you talk about it? she wanted to change the color in her hair and people talk so much about henna so she went to the bss and brought the black henna and she put it in her hair and it turned her hair green. OK first off it was not henna and how you going to use something before you find out what it is. and she never using it again. so now I am thinking a lot of people who talk bad about henna was not even using real henna.


----------



## greenandchic

Shadiyah said:


> you know it really burns me up with people make videos and do not have the correct information. Why would you not first investigate about a topic before you talk about it? she wanted to change the color in her hair and people talk so much about henna so she went to the bss and brought the black henna and she put it in her hair and it turned her hair green. OK first off it was not henna and how you going to use something before you find out what it is. and she never using it again. so now I am thinking a lot of people who talk bad about henna was not even using real henna.




Who was this?


----------



## HanaKuroi

Shadiyah said:
			
		

> you know it really burns me up with people make videos and do not have the correct information. Why would you not first investigate about a topic before you talk about it? she wanted to change the color in her hair and people talk so much about henna so she went to the bss and brought the black henna and she put it in her hair and it turned her hair green. OK first off it was not henna and how you going to use something before you find out what it is. and she never using it again. so now I am thinking a lot of people who talk bad about henna was not even using real henna.



This happens all of the time. Even after they are warned to order it from a reputable site. They say they are impatient and pick some up at the bss anyway. Then they get green hair and talk about how henna is terrible.


----------



## DarkJoy

Is there a link?


----------



## JazziLady!

Lucky's Mom said:
			
		

> I use Lavendar's Henna Gloss Recipe -
> slightly modified.
> 
> 100 g henna
> 20 g alma
> 1/3 c Lustrasilk
> 1/3 c homemade condish
> coconut & olive oils...
> 
> Amazingly soft wonderfully conditioned hair. this was 1000 times better than the 1st time I henna'd..



Sounds great!  Where can I purchase amla?  Is it a powder or oil?


----------



## Shadiyah

ok I wasn't going to say who it was but here it is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhCD0eBY9vg


----------



## ecadnacmc

I am Hennaing my hair right now with Reshma henna.  I mixed ~50 gms with a tsp of brahmi, 1 tsp aritha, 1 tsp shikaki, 1 teaspoon feenugreek, 1 tsp amla, 1 tsp neem oil, 1tbs coconut milk powder, ~2tbsp coconut oil, ~2oz of tressame naturals conditioner, a splash or 2 of AVJ and a tea of horsetail, nettles, earl grey, thyme, rosemary and sage.  Hopefully it's not overkill  Love the Reshma alone with my tea mix but heard how great Napur was and can't find any locally in my Indian grocery stores so I decided to make my own.  Plan on sleeping in it overnight then applying a DC, leaving it in and bunning it to work and rising out DC when I get home.  Skipping indigo this time because its only been 2 weeks since my last henna and I think indigo is too drying to do more than 1x's/month.


----------



## ecadnacmc

JazziLady!
Amla can be found as a powder or as an oil.  Dabur has an oil with amla and other stuff.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Shadiyah said:
			
		

> ok I wasn't going to say who it was but here it is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhCD0eBY9vg



Why didn't she google henna. She didn't even do any research. Silly girl


----------



## DarkJoy

*This is a Review of: *

*BAHAR ORGANIC HENNA POWDER*






*Price:* $2.75 bought locally at an Indian market
*Lawsone content:* 2.75%
*Powder Texture*: Fine, no evidence of leaves
*Amount:* 100g (?). The box didn't specify.

*Henna Prep/Use:* Box recommends: Water to cure for 6-8hrs and apply to clean dry hair up to 4 hrs (or thereabouts--sorry lost the box). I used bottled mineral water, cured for 10 hours at room temp.  Applied to clean, bone dry (blow-out) hair. No product on hair at all--not even oil or leave-in. Left on over night (approx 12 hours).

*Result:* Soft soft soft!!!!! No henna hardness!! Grey hairs fully covered. Deep rich burgundy throughout dark hairs. I can't recommend this one enough! _I'm going to compare the quality to the Rajasthani Jasmine on Mehandi.com for a fraction of the price!! Esp when you add shipping fees._
____
*Additional info:*

For my own hair pre-henna prep, I moisture DC'd twice a week for 2 weeks with NO PROTEIN (tho I used AO GPB once). Co-washed 3 times a week and regular conditioned after each CWing and left it as I showered then rinsed.

Leaving the henna on so long, I expected hardness--but my hair came out so supple and soft. Water and nothing else was just fine to cure it and no other additions were necessary to the hair or the henna paste. Plus my hair was uber-moisturized from within due to the 2-week prep.

This will be my permanent henna brand from now on. Hope you gals can find it locally too!


----------



## DaiseeDay

Ugh I went to the Indian store and all they had were henna dyes. They had one all natural henna powder, but it didn't have much information about it and the company was just a spice company. I'm impatient and was gonna buy that, but couldn't find indigo, when I asked the lady if they had any she's like "I don't know, what is this... Indigo??" I'm like yes it's like henna, but blue and you mix it with henna to get black hair. Lady: "you want black here's black henna". I'm like "oh ok" and thinking oh heck no I'm not putting that "black henna" on my head. I did buy some really good homemade hummus from her though lol

Still looking for Jamilla. Has anyone in San Diego gotten some?


----------



## Jaffa2300

Hello, I'm a newbie to this forum and would like to try henna on my hair. I've found a website in Australia where I live which sells amla, indigo and henna - I'll be placing my order today. My hair is a 4c texture and is texlaxed at the moment.
Does the colour from henna fade with time or is it permanent?
Is it safe to henna your hair every few weeks?
Also, if I plan to do a protein treatment on my hair,how long after using henna is it safe to do so?
Thanks for your advice.


----------



## leiah

Jaffa2300 said:


> Does the colour from henna fade with time or is it permanent?
> Is it safe to henna your hair every few weeks?
> Also, if I plan to do a protein treatment on my hair,how long after using henna is it safe to do so?
> Thanks for your advice.



The color will be the most intese the first 3 days and then will get a little... I don't know how to describe it, richer maybe but not as intense of a color? Less orange in more red.  This is very difficult to see on dark hair though.  It doesnt fade over time and the color builds with each application.  

It is safe to henna every few weeks.  I go 8 weeks or more but most people do it more frequently

How your hair responds to protein after henna is something youll have to find out for yourself.  I always avoided protein because I was told to, but I really find no need to.  The only change I maketo my regimen is I find I need to go a little longer without shampooing the first week after henna


----------



## HanaKuroi

I usually henna weekly.


----------



## DarkJoy

Weekly HanaKuroi?!?! Wow! For how long do you leave it in? That's a lot of dedication if you're marinading 6+ hours...


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> Weekly HanaKuroi?!?! Wow! For how long do you leave it in? That's a lot of dedication if you're marinading 6+ hours...



I used to leave it on for 8. I use my steamer for 30 minutes or so and then leave it on for no more than five hours.


----------



## DarkJoy

dang. *in awe*

You are a true henn-ista!


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> dang. *in awe*
> 
> You are a true henn-ista!



I like it. Also I have about 14 grays that I want covered  also the manageability is great.


----------



## Lilmama1011

HanaKuroi said:
			
		

> I like it. Also I have about 14 grays that I want covered  also the manageability is great.



YOU ACTUALLY COUNTED?


----------



## HanaKuroi

Lilmama1011 said:
			
		

> YOU ACTUALLY COUNTED?



Yes we counted. I have black hair naturally. I made DD look.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I bought henna when it was on sale and stocked up when hennasooq had that sale this summer. I saw where CurlyNikki was henna'ing more than weekly and she had the curl loosening effect. I like the shine and change in my hair as well.


----------



## Jaffa2300

Thanks for that leiah and HanaKuroi.


----------



## DarkJoy

HanaKuroi said:


> I bought henna when it was on sale and stocked up when hennasooq had that sale this summer. I saw where CurlyNikki was henna'ing more than weekly and she had the curl loosening effect. I like the shine and change in my hair as well.


MORE than once a week?! sheesh! I wonder if it's a phenomenon with fine hair? Is your curl loosening? How long is your hair anyway @HanaKuroi? lol

I am experiencing the curl loosening effect! YAY! I'm now able to kind of get the effect on purpose once I saw where and how it was happening. The areas I've been working on have curl without effort now. It went from  4b/c to maybe a tight 3c/4a in the bangs and nape. From this last henna, I put lots if tension on the strip between the bangs and back. It worked! its  kind of a curly stripe of 4a from the bangs to the nape from the original 4c (yes, i know folks think it don't exist).  It's now a curly "I" on my head... The sides are next!

The bangs and nape are growing much faster with the looser curl. I can't resist accelerating the rest...so since I found a henna my hair likes, I'll continue more often.


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy I am thinking about straightening this week so I will know then. I have noticed my sides hang longer and have much looser curls. The back is looser but not like the front and sides. I stretch these areas differently. Hmmmmm have you thought about applying your henna like wrapping your hair? Maybe tension does play a role Joy. I know when I slept with henna the back of my hair was tangly where it got smushed as I was sleeping.


----------



## DarkJoy

Tension does play a role, my last 2 experiments proved it.  HanaKuroi

Two days ago, I put my henna on at 9pm. Until bed time, 11:30, I rubbed and rubbed the line between the bangs and back flat flat to add tension. When I woke in the night to pee I rubbed rubbed rubbed the same area. When I woke up, same thing until I rinsed two hours later. And you know what? It's visibly less kinky and has a kinky-curly look. I purposely ignored the sides and they are cottony as ever. That was all done on top of the plastic cap, btw, for the mess.

The back and bangs were an accident. I was because there was more tension because I was pulling the front and back taught to pile the hair on my head. This left the crown and sides un-stretched mostly so they were not affected. I caught on the 3rd month of henna and started this experiment..

Will do the sides next and see. Maybe gently with fine-tooth seamless comb... Anyway, They have ZERO curl definition it is easy to tell. Think I will do a vid to prove this technique works.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Please do a video. I will try this tomorrow. I am not going to henna today. What type of henna do u use? I forgot.


Btw I didn't know you had videos! Are they on YouTube DarkJoy ?


----------



## DarkJoy

HanaKuroi said:
			
		

> Please do a video. I will try this tomorrow. I am not going to henna today. What type of henna do u use? I forgot.
> 
> Btw I didn't know you had videos! Are they on YouTube DarkJoy ?



No I don't do vids. It would be my first! Lol. The henna I use I posted upthread like 4 posts ago. 

Please post back and let me know how it goes!


----------



## lamaria211

They sell some type of henna treatment at CVS has anyone tried it ill look for the exact name


----------



## DarkJoy

lamaria211 said:


> They sell some type of henna treatment at CVS has anyone tried it ill look for the exact name


lamaria211--Is it in a box? It's probably a regular peroxide dye with a LITTLE henna in it. If you use peroxide already and your hair is OK with it, then cool. Otherwise, I'd just buy the natural powder. Never had trouble with it. And my hair hates everything.


----------



## lamaria211

DarkJoy said:


> lamaria211--Is it in a box? It's probably a regular peroxide dye with a LITTLE henna in it. If you use peroxide already and your hair is OK with it, then cool. Otherwise, I'd just buy the natural powder. Never had trouble with it. And my hair hates everything.



Yea it was in a box but it looked like it had many other ingredients so I'm going to pass and get the real thing.  Thanks


----------



## DaiseeDay

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Yea it was in a box but it looked like it had many other ingredients so I'm going to pass and get the real thing.  Thanks



lamaria211 I found some henndigo at Sprouts/Henry's market today! It's 100% natural indigo and henna it's just pre-mixed so you don't have control of the ratios, plus it's probably not as potent as what you could buy online. I bought it anyway just to try it, its in my hair now and I will report back here after I rinse it out. It's called Light Mountain Natural and you can buy it in different "shades". I know that usually means its not pure henna, but in this case the shades are just different ratios of henna and indigo.


----------



## leiah

DaiseeDay i've seen that at whole foods before.  the price is crazy!


----------



## DaiseeDay

leiah said:
			
		

> DaiseeDay i've seen that at whole foods before.  the price is crazy!



leiah 

Really it was like $7 and covered my whole head although I'd recommend two boxes for hair longer than APL.

Won't be buying it at Whole Paycheck.


----------



## DaiseeDay

lamaria211

Ok so I'm finally done. Keep in mind that this is my first experience with henna so I have nothing to compare it to. Right now my hair is braided with deep conditioner in it, but as far as I can tell it made my hair a warm black like it said it would (my starting color was a cool black that was fading) parts of my hair that were lighter do look like a dark burgundy. I think the color looks just like other people who have done one step henndigo on dark hair. I will have to see how the color looks looks dry in the morning and of course after it oxidizes. 

It wasn't too messy either, I've seen others complain that this henna is sandy and it was, but it didn't bother me. I only co-washed twice to get it out.

Most importantly - my hair is shiny 

I'm pretty happy with it. I just really wish they had the ratios of henna and indigo listed on the box. The color I used is called "Burgundy" and from the little color chart I can tell it has slightly more indigo than henna or maybe 50/50.

DarkJoy is your hair fine?


----------



## c*c*chic*

I have a question. I haven't used henna in a while, and I just got a Relaxer after 7 months and I miss my thickness  anywhoo, I want to Use henna but I don't want the color. So I want to know if I mix it up and use it instead of letting it sit so the dye can release will I still get good results? Or do I have to let it sit in order to get the conditioning and strength and shine benefits etc etc?


----------



## HanaKuroi

c*c*chic* said:
			
		

> I have a question. I haven't used henna in a while, and I just got a Relaxer after 7 months and I miss my thickness  anywhoo, I want to Use henna but I don't want the color. So I want to know if I mix it up and use it instead of letting it sit so the dye can release will I still get good results? Or do I have to let it sit in order to get the conditioning and strength and shine benefits etc etc?



Why not use cassia obovata. It is like a colorless henna. All the strengthening without the color.


----------



## c*c*chic*

From what I have read, the results from the cassia dont last as long and the results from the henna seem to be better.


----------



## HanaKuroi

c*c*chic* said:
			
		

> From what I have read, the results from the cassia dont last as long and the results from the henna seem to be better.



Well, what color is your hair?


----------



## c*c*chic*

HanaKuroi said:
			
		

> Well, what color is your hair?



It's a light and dark brown mix.


----------



## greenandchic

c*c*chic* said:


> It's a light and dark brown mix.



Ah!  You're going to see the color no matter what you do.  My natural hair color is dark brown with medium brown sun highlights and I saw color no matter what. With your hair being light/dark brown mix, I would tread lightly...


----------



## c*c*chic*

Dang it. Lol. Ok. Welp I'm going to try the cassia and if I'm not satisfied I will just have to get over it and use henna. Tysm for ur help


----------



## HanaKuroi

c*c*chic* said:
			
		

> Dang it. Lol. Ok. Welp I'm going to try the cassia and if I'm not satisfied I will just have to get over it and use henna. Tysm for ur help



I read somewhere about using it right away and in a gloss it wouldn't show color. I can't find the article right now.

Google "henna gloss" or henna without color


----------



## c*c*chic*

Ok I will Ty


----------



## HanaKuroi

@*c*c*chic* if you decide to do a henna gloss make sure to use a protein and silicone free conditioner.


----------



## WendellaWoody

I hennaed yesterday after a 3 year hiatus due to a hectic life schedule!

Anyway,  I used Jamila henna mixed with aloe vera juice and a touch of grapeseed oil.  Mixed it up, let it sit for 12 hours, then added warm water to get the consistency right.  Added some brahmi powder and aloe vera powder, and then applied.  Left it on for 5 hours, then steamed with it in for 45 minutes.  Then rinsed and DC...still DCing. Hair feels great, and so does my scalp!

I forgot how much I love to henna!


----------



## Aviah

LUSH Caca Noir for the life of me, cannot take this dark, faded, brownish red out of my hair. As for my roots, it does nothing. My hair feels good, conditioned. That's swell. What about my color?


----------



## WendellaWoody

This thread is awesome!! I've been lurking it for weeks, so now I'm glad to be a part of it! 

Right now I'm henna-ing with Jamila henna mixed with aloe vera powder, brahmi powder and aloe vera juice.  Going to leave it in for 6 hours, then rinse and do a DC.


----------



## DarkJoy

WendellaWoody let us know how it turns out!

HanaKuroi--did you do yours? Did you try the tension method...?


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> WendellaWoody let us know how it turns out!
> 
> HanaKuroi--did you do yours? Did you try the tension method...?



I am not sure.I didn't do my usual after henna routine. I pressed my hair for a formal event. I am going to henna on Sunday. I will smooth my hair forward this time.


----------



## Platinum

I haven't henna'd in a while and I just relaxed my hair a few days ago after being natural for over 2 years. I plan to start using Nupur again. I also plan to purchase indigo soon.

I love how henna kept my hair strong with less chance of breakage and awesome shine!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## greenandchic

Thinking about doing henna overnight on Monday.  I have a package of Nupur to use and some leftover regular BAQ henna in the freezer.  I really need to buy some indigo because I miss having super black hair...


----------



## Ogoma

Did a henna gloss today. I used a henna mix - Neha Herbal. I left it to release overnight, just before putting it on my hair, I mixed it with oil I had infused with coffee over the  past 3 weeks and 2 full tablespoons of Goat yogurt. My hair turned out really well. It is strong, but not hard or feeling dry. I will continue to use this combination until I run out of the henna . I used a little shampoo on my scalp because despite co-washing it out, my scalp itches after a henna treatment, conditioned with CJ Smoothing Conditioner, and used CJ Curl Rehab as a leave-in. My scalp and hair are super happy right now. I twisted it up with soy butter and clipped the ends. Long, but productive hair day.,

I like the combination. I will use up the last two packs the exact same way.


----------



## Ogoma

greenandchic said:


> Thinking about doing henna overnight on Monday.  I have a package of Nupur to use and some leftover regular BAQ henna in the freezer.  I really need to buy some indigo because I miss having super black hair...



I have two packs of the henna mix left and once I am done the last one in November, I am going to look into dyeing my hair jet black. I love black hair. I always thought henna will not make black hair red, but I can see the dusty red on my strands and will like them gone. I am tempted to throw out the last few packs, but I credit ayurvedic treatments with keeping my hair healthy so I will use them up.


----------



## greenandchic

Ogoma said:


> I have two packs of the henna mix left and once I am done the last one in November, I am going to look into dyeing my hair jet black. I love black hair. I always thought henna will not make black hair red, but I can see the dusty red on my strands and will like them gone. I am tempted to throw out the last few packs, but I credit ayurvedic treatments with keeping my hair healthy so I will use them up.



I know what you mean. People claim you cant see the color on dark hair, but I can see the red every time I go out into the sun.  I wonder how safe it would be to use black dye and henna at the same time.


----------



## DaiseeDay

greenandchic said:
			
		

> I know what you mean. People claim you cant see the color on dark hair, but I can see the red every time I go out into the sun.  I wonder how safe it would be to use black dye and henna at the same time.



greenandchic What about indigo??


----------



## WendellaWoody

Checking in...

Hair feels GREAT!  rinsed out henna with V05, then did a DC under steamer then left it in over night.  The next day rinsed out the DC, and washed scalp with a no-poo shampoo since it was a little itchy from the build-up of condish.  afterward, dried hair with towel, then put more v05. hopped back in shower and poured stablizer plus to seal cuticle with the condish still on hair.  turned out very soft and conditioned.  then detangled, which was a breeze, and roller set under dryer with setting on cool.  hair turned out great and loves henna!  so smooth and soft and strong! and very shiny too!  LOVE IT!!!


----------



## greenandchic

DaiseeDay said:


> greenandchic What about indigo??




DaiseeDay I've tried indigo, but it it didn't "take" last time thought I left it on for 4+ hours.  9+ hour hair treatment: henna, indigo, DC, and my hair was still reddish, LOL, though I like the strength the henna gave me.


----------



## Aggie

Just henna'ed and indigo'ed my hair today (2 step treatment) with Karishma henna and Ayurnaturalbeauty Indigo. Currently deep conditioning with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Cream. Myh iar feels strong but a little hard right now but will wait until I wash out the SD VSC and see how it feels then.

Ladies, ayurnaturalbeauty.com is closed now and Ekua is no longer co-owner so is there anywhere else you're purchasing your indigo online at a reasonable cost? I NEED indigo to keep these crazy gray strands dark/black!


----------



## greenandchic

Aggie said:


> Just henna'ed and indigo'ed my hair today (2 step treatment) with Karishma henna and Ayurnaturalbeauty Indigo. Currently deep conditioning with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Cream. Myh iar feels strong but a little hard right now but will wait until I wash out the SD VSC and see how it feels then.
> 
> Ladies, ayurnaturalbeauty.com is closed now and Ekua is no longer co-owner so is there anywhere else you're purchasing your indigo online at a reasonable cost? I NEED indigo to keep these crazy gray strands dark/black!



They look like they're still open...http://www.ayurnaturalbeauty.com/henna-hair-color/


----------



## greenandchic

Doing an overnight henna gloss treatment now.  I mixed conditioner (this Italian brand I got super cheap from Ross - the ingredients looked good) melted cocoa butter and coconut oil.  I heard cocoa butter helps the henna to cling/penetrate the hair, but we'll see.  I hope its not hard to rinse out in the morning but the mix was super glossy so I hope that helps...


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy I used henna with plain distilled water. Wow! it was easier going on. I feel it covered my strands better. I have been doing my henna wrong the last sevenor so times. 

On cn she said color released very quickly. She said something like an hour or two. I always do te hand stain. I got stain so I figured she was right. You get some color but you still need to wait six hours or so. 

I waited and had great coverage but more importantly my hair feels different. I think for the strengthening you have to get color release.

I used jamila  correctly in the past and waited overnight and my hair felt the same as it does now. I was beginningto think it was this crop of henna.  

I used your smoothing technique and it seems like it is working. I will henna this Friday and concentrate on smoothing throughout the process.  The back seems looser. I also pulled the hair from the back forward and the hair in the front went down the sides on my head to the back.

Also, plain henna and water are less messy when applying when compared to my mix of coconut milk and marshmallow root tea. The plain mix is smoother like a dc.


----------



## DarkJoy

Ha! HanaKuroi--I knew the straightening was in the smoothing. Woohoo! Soooooo glad it worked for you for that as well as ease of application and result using only water. Also, didn't realize that color release and the stengthening were related. Good to know. Thanks!

Dang. You make me wanna henna this weekend. There's some left over in the freezer from the last application that's just enough for one more. Hmmm 

Maybe to loosen the. Sides I will try smoothing in a wrap like in my relaxer days...that may work! Should be easy and low mess with a twa.



			
				HanaKuroi said:
			
		

> DarkJoy I used henna with plain distilled water. Wow! it was easier going on. I feel it covered my strands better. I have been doing my henna wrong the last sevenor so times.
> 
> On cn she said color released very quickly. She said something like an hour or two. I always do te hand stain. I got stain so I figured she was right. You get some color but you still need to wait six hours or so.
> 
> I waited and had great coverage but more importantly my hair feels different. I think for the strengthening you have to get color release.
> 
> I used jamila  correctly in the past and waited overnight and my hair felt the same as it does now. I was beginningto think it was this crop of henna.
> 
> I used your smoothing technique and it seems like it is working. I will henna this Friday and concentrate on smoothing throughout the process.  The back seems looser. I also pulled the hair from the back forward and the hair in the front went down the sides on my head to the back.
> 
> Also, plain henna and water are less messy when applying when compared to my mix of coconut milk and marshmallow root tea. The plain mix is smoother like a dc.


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy yup. Color deposit and stengthening  are related according to my unscientific, unintentional experiment.

I am mad I wasted all those boxes. I can't wait to henna again.


----------



## 317537

My first henna story: so I mixed 100g Moroccan henna with water set for one hour for dye release.   mixed 25g indigo with water, mixed into the henna applied  to dirty unwashed hair wrapped and shower cap turban then shower cap. Left it in  for about six hours and then filled the kitchen sink with hot  water and a squirt of hello hydration conditioner. Dunked my head, carefully squeezed an rinsed out the paste. Wrapped in old towel, went to shower where I cowashed twice, then biolage ultra hydrating balm then final rinse with roux porosity control. First pic is immediately after drying. Second pic is after 5d. I only mixed my henna and indigo with plain warm tap water. I applied with a disposable pastry bag.   I think I'll keep doing this. My hair feels soft and strong.


----------



## hair4romheaven

Thinking about applying my henna mix on Saturday. Should I wash my hair first?


----------



## shortt29

hair4romheaven said:
			
		

> Thinking about applying my henna mix on Saturday. Should I wash my hair first?



I wash my hair the night before and air dry it in 4 braids over night. When I'm ready to apply the henna the next day, my hair is already in four sections so it is easy to apply. I unbraid each section and mist lightly with water so that it is damp and apply henna in sections


----------



## greenandchic

hair4romheaven said:


> Thinking about applying my henna mix on Saturday. Should I wash my hair first?



I always wash my hair before hennaing, mainly because I usually have some sort of butter/oil on it.  I want to give my hair the chance to absorb as much of the henna as possible.  I'm I'm committing hours to do this, I want to make sure I get it right.


----------



## DarkJoy

What she ^^^ said! I wash and let dry stretching it. No products between my hair and henna.


----------



## LovLeeLaDee

Do any ladies mix in a conditioner after color release for an easier rinse out? I've seen that it helps wash out easier, just wondering if others do it. Without condish it takes more rinses n I'm lazy so I have to add the condish. lol


----------



## HanaKuroi

That would make it more of a henna glaze if you mix it in before applying to hair. If you use it when you are rinsing the henna out, it makes it easier to rinse out.


----------



## Hairness

Hi everyone!  I just put henna in my hair and totally forgot to put my gloves on!!  Now I have red-orange hands and fingernails!!!  Does anyone know how I can get rid of these stains?!!!  Tia.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I am afraid it has to wear off. The nails will probably have to grow out. I think the henna on skin should wear off in a few days. 

http://askville.amazon.com/rid-henn...-completely/AnswerViewer.do?requestId=1632498

http://www.ehow.com/how_2189932_remove-henna-stain.html


----------



## HighAspirations

Hairness said:


> Hi everyone!  I just put henna in my hair and totally forgot to put my gloves on!!  Now I have red-orange hands and fingernails!!!  Does anyone know how I can get rid of these stains?!!!  Tia.



It fades in a few days


----------



## greenandchic

HighAspirations said:


> It fades in a few days



This.

It took a few days for me too.


----------



## LovLeeLaDee

Is a henna glaze much different than just regular henna application? My hair is not as dry if I do it the glaze way, but when I do it w/o I have to DC right after and 3 days later bc my hair is drier than usual. Just want to be sure I'm not losing nutrients by adding conditioner to my mix. 
TIA!


----------



## Platinum

I haven't henna'd in a long time so I'm going to do a henna gloss tonite probably with Nupur. I also have Reshma but Nupur rinses out easier and leaves my hair softer.

Sent from the 18 wheeler that delivers your hair products, computer, and smart phone.


----------



## greenandchic

Ill do a henna gloss tomorrow night - have to remember to take it out of the freezer in the morning...


----------



## lovestarr

LovLeeLaDee said:


> Do any ladies mix in a conditioner after color release for an easier rinse out? I've seen that it helps wash out easier, just wondering if others do it. Without condish it takes more rinses n I'm lazy so I have to add the condish. lol


I started applying conditioner (tresemme naturals) to my henna after the dye release to aid with the wash out and also ease the drying effect.  I am going to henna tomorrow and this will be my second time with this method.  It was cool the first time and it did wash out easier.  I still do a DC for about an hour though afterwards. Just like you I also do it because I am lazy lol.


----------



## LovLeeLaDee

lovestarr said:
			
		

> I started applying conditioner (tresemme naturals) to my henna after the dye release to aid with the wash out and also ease the drying effect.  I am going to henna tomorrow and this will be my second time with this method.  It was cool the first time and it did wash out easier.  I still do a DC for about an hour though afterwards. Just like you I also do it because I am lazy lol.



Thank you lovestarr!
I didn't know this had different terminology just because you add conditioner, but I still get the same results, same color tint while adding conditioner. I was advised it only affects the rinse out, no affect on the benefits nor the color tint, in which I've never noticed a difference.  

After my first two trials with henna and 10-12 rinses & 12oz of VO5 conditioner, I was looking for an easier way to get that ish outta my hair! lol 

I researched and found that if you add conditioner after dye release just before application, this will ease rinse out. Don't know what the difference is or why it's deemed a "glaze" or "gloss", but I have all the benefits minus straw-like dryness. 

Anyone else have an opinion?


----------



## HanaKuroi

My experience is that henna and plain distilled water had the brightest color and my hair curl loosening was more defined. DarkJoy told me to smooth my hair periodically while the henna was in my hair and that really elongates your curl pattern. 

When I first started henna'ing I used a gloss and my liquids were green tea and coconut milk. I mixed in gbp (Sallys) after dye release. It was very smooth but I believe it was basically a conditioning treatment. It didn't cover my few grays well. I am a very thorough rinser. I use an entire bottle of conditioner and plenty of water. However after applying my m/s I would wake up with henna stained pillowcases. I stopped adding the conditioner and the staining stopped.

I recently stopped using green tea and coconut milk as my liquids. A woman from India said just use water and a squeeze of lemon. I didn't change my method then. Darkjoy doesn't use anything except water. She made a comment about other stuff interfering with the henna's sticking/coating ability. That made sense to me. I started using warm distilled water only. My experience was stronger color deposit and more curl definition.

As far as rinse out goes, I think it comes down to what type of henna you use. I use BAQ with a fine sift. I hate twigs and veins in my hair. I think the rinsing takes the same amount of time whether or not it is a gloss or plain henna. 

I usually henna weekly. I have been using henna since April. I hope this helps. I use jamila, red raj(horrible sift, great color), henna for African hair and its twin.


----------



## DarkJoy

You didn't notice any difference in number of rinses HanaKuroi with just H2O? 

It only takes me about 3 rinses, but I each rinse is for a LOOOOOONG time, like 20 mins altogether. I only apply the henna to dry, stretched or blow out hair. No product on the hair at all. Only henna. IDK if that's making the difference or not. My hair is also short, so who knows if that is part of it as well?

Only had straw hair once when I jumped on a bandwagon and tried to add coffee to release the dye. Ugh! Just the distilled water and no dryness at all.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I need to clarify. I still rinse with conditioner for the last rinse.  I don't think conditioner added to the henna after dye release rinses any easier than plain henna with conditioner used as a final rinse. I think with plain henna it has better binding qualities. I don't get any orangey pillowcases anymore after applying product now that I use pure henna and water.

DarkJoy


----------



## DarkJoy

AHHHH! Thank you! I get it now!


----------



## HanaKuroi

Yes I shouldn't post before 7 am from my phone with eyes half open. Sorry. 

I should really edit my post for clarity.


----------



## Monaleezza

HanaKuroi said:


> I usually henna weekly. I have been using henna since April. I hope this helps. I use jamila, red raj(horrible sift, great color), henna for African hair and its twin.



HanaKuroi Every week, where do you get the time?


----------



## HanaKuroi

I mix it up the night before. I slap it on by 9.  I do my cleaning and errands. Then in the afternoon I rinse and dc. We watch our movies, play video games or knit. This is when I do mt mani/pedi. 

I still go out and about. I put a baggie on and a hat. Monaleezza


----------



## Monaleezza

Hopefully I'll get better, it took me all weekend!


----------



## DarkJoy

I'm starting to do it overnight Monaleezza. I'll let the paste cure before work Thursday (I dont work Fridays). Slap it on before before bed. Put Saran Wrap on it first then a bonnet. Rinse, DC in the morning.

I always use a throw-away pillow case just in case.


----------



## LovLeeLaDee

HanaKuroi said:
			
		

> My experience is that henna and plain distilled water had the brightest color and my hair curl loosening was more defined. DarkJoy told me to smooth my hair periodically while the henna was in my hair and that really elongates your curl pattern.
> 
> When I first started henna'ing I used a gloss and my liquids were green tea and coconut milk. I mixed in gbp (Sallys) after dye release. It was very smooth but I believe it was basically a conditioning treatment. It didn't cover my few grays well. I am a very thorough rinser. I use an entire bottle of conditioner and plenty of water. However after applying my m/s I would wake up with henna stained pillowcases. I stopped adding the conditioner and the staining stopped.
> 
> I recently stopped using green tea and coconut milk as my liquids. A woman from India said just use water and a squeeze of lemon. I didn't change my method then. Darkjoy doesn't use anything except water. She made a comment about other stuff interfering with the henna's sticking/coating ability. That made sense to me. I started using warm distilled water only. My experience was stronger color deposit and more curl definition.
> 
> As far as rinse out goes, I think it comes down to what type of henna you use. I use BAQ with a fine sift. I hate twigs and veins in my hair. I think the rinsing takes the same amount of time whether or not it is a gloss or plain henna.
> 
> I usually henna weekly. I have been using henna since April. I hope this helps. I use jamila, red raj(horrible sift, great color), henna for African hair and its twin.



Wow! Thank you HanaKuroi! Last week was my first time using oj in my mix with water and lemon juice and I didn't get as much color as I did before without it. I changed henna brands from Jamila to Ancient Sunrise Rajasthani Twilight bc it had more lawsone content so I could get more color and I may have messed it up! So, my next batch I will be made with your advice, less is best. Thanks again for the info!


----------



## HanaKuroi

LovLeeLaDee DarkJoy only uses water and on bare, clean hair. I got it from her.  I hope it turns out great next time. Also try joy's smoothing technique.


----------



## Monaleezza

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> I'm starting to do it overnight Monaleezza. I'll let the paste cure before work Thursday (I dont work Fridays). Slap it on before before bed. Put Saran Wrap on it first then a bonnet. Rinse, DC in the morning.
> 
> I always use a throw-away pillow case just in case.



I will try, but I did henna for a day and DC overnight. 
The fear if my hair drying out worries me, so the DC is as important as the henna itself. 

I henna'd this weekend, could I add indigo tonight or must I henna again first?


----------



## HanaKuroi

I have never used indigo. I also think the type of dc is important too.

I tried sleeping in henna and it drove me crazy. Ughhhhh. Also where I smashed my hair while sleeping was very tangly. It took forever to get it smooth.


----------



## lovestarr

henna'd on tues with black tea and a bit of amla after letting mixture sit overnight then added condish and honey. I left in for 3 hours. I think I will increase my henna treatments to biweekly instead of monthly and see how that goes.


----------



## Fhrizzball

Okay so I'm thinking of hennaing again since it's been almost a year now. I would like to know though does anyone know of any henna that has the highest lawsome content you've seen? So far I'm only seen on that has 3.22% but I would like to know if there's types out there that have a higher dye content if possible.


----------



## shortt29

I did a henna treatment yesterday with Reshma Henna mixed with amla oil, black tea, and Amla and Brahmi powders. This was my first time using this brand and after I use the portion I froze, I won't purchase this brand again. It was too grainy and the hardest to rinse out of all henna brands  I have tried...other than that the color is good and my hair feels ok


----------



## january noir

Monaleezza said:


> I will try, but I did henna for a day and DC overnight.
> The fear if my hair drying out worries me, so the DC is as important as the henna itself.
> 
> I henna'd this weekend, could I add indigo tonight or must I henna again first?


Monaleezza
You can do your indigo later and you don't have to henna again.


----------



## Hairness

Does anyone henna in sections or twists?  Combing my loose hair after this process is a bear!


----------



## Fhrizzball

Hairness said:


> Does anyone henna in sections or twists?  Combing my loose hair after this process is a bear!


Hairness

Sometimes when I hennaed I did it in twists. I had to make sure my mixture was thinner than the norm though and I would still undo twist by twist to ensure everything rinsed out.


----------



## shortt29

Hairness said:
			
		

> Does anyone henna in sections or twists?  Combing my loose hair after this process is a bear!



I henna in 4 sections


----------



## greenandchic

Hairness said:


> Does anyone henna in sections or twists?  Combing my loose hair after this process is a bear!



Sections.  I divide my hair in 4 sections and split each of those sections in 3rd's while applying the henna.  It can get a bit cumbersome with long and/or thick hair. I use clips to keep my sections out of the way.


----------



## Hairness

Thanks everyone!  I'm going to henna in braids or twists next time!


----------



## tamikachu =]

So I made the mistake of adding cinnamon cassia EO to my mix. Sweet Lord my head is on fire! :burning:


----------



## HanaKuroi

tamikachu =] said:
			
		

> So I made the mistake of adding cinnamon cassia EO to my mix. Sweet Lord my head is on fire! :burning:



Oh no! Get some sour cream and slather it on your scalp. Use the full fat kind


----------



## Fhrizzball

Has anyone tried the Red Raj henna powder from Henna Sook and if so how is the colour intensity and application working for you? It has the highest lawsome content I've seen so I'm interested in that. Also for those that also do protein treatments, how do you work your henna around that?

http://www.hennasooq.com/red-raj/


----------



## HanaKuroi

I have 5 boxes of it. I used one on myself and one on DD. You HAVE to use the pantyhose to strain out the veins. It had the worst rinse out everrrrrrrrr IF YOU DON'T!  Ughhhhh 

The color was not worth the drama for me. I have natural jet black hair and DD dark dark brown. Her color was redder but still not worth the drama!  It all depends on the color of your hair when you henna. If you have brown hair you will have a different result.

I have used jamila, Rajasthani jasmine/henna for African hair and red raj.

Fhrizzball


----------



## Fhrizzball

HanaKuroi said:


> I have 5 boxes of it. I used one on myself and one on DD. You HAVE to use the pantyhose to strain out the veins. It had the worst rinse out everrrrrrrrr IF YOU DON'T!  Ughhhhh
> 
> The color was not worth the drama for me. I have natural jet black hair and DD dark dark brown. Her color was redder but still not worth the drama!  It all depends on the color of your hair when you henna. If you have brown hair you will have a different result.
> 
> I have used jamila, Rajasthani jasmine/henna for African hair and red raj.
> 
> @Fhrizzball



HanaKuroi

By veins do you mean twigs and debris? Thanks I usually go with regular Rajasthani when I used to henna but now that I'm starting up again, I'm interested in trying something new. I guess if it ain't broke don't fix it. May just order a sample of the Red Raj and see how that works out for me.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Fhrizzball not twigs but veins from the leaves. I think she ordered a new sifter, so it may be better now.  You can't pick these out like twigs they are small, white veins almost 2mm long. You have to rinse forever and the next day.


----------



## Monaleezza

Question: Ladies when you do a new henna session do you put it on your whole head? Or on just your roots/ unhenna'd hair?


----------



## greenandchic

Monaleezza said:


> Question: Ladies when you do a new henna session do you put it on your whole head? Or on just your roots/ unhenna'd hair?



I use it all over.  Though I don't do it for the color for the most part, the grays I have usually fade to an orange color after a while.  If I'm doing indigo, I have to put it all over anyway.


----------



## Monaleezza

greenandchic said:


> I use it all over.  Though I don't do it for the color for the most part, the grays I have usually fade to an orange color after a while.  If I'm doing indigo, I have to put it all over anyway.



Thanks, I wasn't sure.  That's a lot of henna each time.


----------



## greenandchic

Monaleezza said:


> Thanks, I wasn't sure.  That's a lot of henna each time.



It is! And a lot of cowashing.  

I do wonder what others do...


----------



## Monaleezza

I mean henna aint expensive, but the good stuff aint cheap neither.


----------



## greenandchic

Monaleezza said:


> I mean henna aint expensive, but the good stuff aint cheap neither.



It depends on where you get it from.  Thankfully I can get it on the ground.  Jamila is about $6 and there other brand I used (forgot the name of in - green box) was $4. I henna about once a month give or take.  If I do a heavy henna gloss like I did last night, one box lasts me 2 uses depending on how much I put in it.


----------



## leiah

The last few times i've done henna, i've had a hard time rinsing it all out.  I start by just standing under the water for a good 10 minutes until the bulk of the stuff is out, then I cowash with an entire bottle of conditioner rinsing maybe 8 times.  The water is running clear when i'm finished but when I get out I notice orange drips all over the floor and my towel so I rinse with water some more.  I have orange on my hair elastics and my cowashes for the next week or so turn the conditioner orange.

I think maybe I have hard water buildup and it's not sticking to my hair properly?  I shampoo and then apply my henna to naked hair.  I used to mix in oils but this time I used only water hoping it would solve this problem, but it hasn't.


----------



## HanaKuroi

leiah said:
			
		

> The last few times i've done henna, i've had a hard time rinsing it all out.  I start by just standing under the water for a good 10 minutes until the bulk of the stuff is out, then I cowash with an entire bottle of conditioner rinsing maybe 8 times.  The water is running clear when i'm finished but when I get out I notice orange drips all over the floor and my towel so I rinse with water some more.  I have orange on my hair elastics and my cowashes for the next week or so turn the conditioner orange.
> 
> I think maybe I have hard water buildup and it's not sticking to my hair properly?  I shampoo and then apply my henna to naked hair.  I used to mix in oils but this time I used only water hoping it would solve this problem, but it hasn't.



I think certain conditioners cause this. I am trying to remember which one caused the most problems. I don't use VO5 anymore. I think I used suave eternal sunshine? Nooooo. I think I have been rinsing with tresseme naturals.


----------



## Aggie

I have recently changed my whole henna regimen. 

I now clarify my hair just before a henna application, and after rinsing out the henna for a few minutes in the shower, I would add some kind of sulfate-free moisturizing shampoo (KC Hydrating Detangling poo or Elasta QP Creme Conditioning poo), deep protein condition with KC Restorative Mask, followed by a deep moisturizing conditioner, for example, DE Stimulations Moisturizing conditioner. 

Since starting this new method, my hair gets immediately soft and I don't have any color fading nor the small henna grains coming out of my hair long after I'm done washing it out. I will do this again in 2 weeks and see if my hair still responds the same way.


----------



## DarkJoy

leiah said:


> The last few times i've done henna, i've had a hard time rinsing it all out.  I start by just standing under the water for a good 10 minutes until the bulk of the stuff is out, then I cowash with an entire bottle of conditioner rinsing maybe 8 times.  The water is running clear when i'm finished but when I get out I notice orange drips all over the floor and my towel so I rinse with water some more.  I have orange on my hair elastics and my cowashes for the next week or so turn the conditioner orange.
> 
> I think maybe I have hard water buildup and it's not sticking to my hair properly?  I shampoo and then apply my henna to naked hair.  I used to mix in oils but this time I used only water hoping it would solve this problem, but it hasn't.



Wow leiah! Your siggieeeeee!  I can only imagine what it must be like to rinse henna out of that gorgeous mane!

FWIW, I rinse about half as many times and get tinted water for a week after. However, there's no staining or my elastics or anything. I use a cleansing condish and NOT a moisturizing one until I get the majority out. IDK if that makes a diff. I hear VO5 has a clarifying condish. IDK if that would make the diff.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I only rinsed with water this time. I decided to use Rajasthani jasmine/henna fir African Hair instead of Jamila.  It didn't take long. I think it rinsed much easier than the Jamila. I rinsed, braided and went to bed. I thought my hair would be hard this morning. It is soft and it isn't dry. I will dc with vanilla silk fir several hours today. I will use qBCTDG as my leave in.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

leiah said:


> The last few times i've done henna, i've had a hard time rinsing it all out.  I start by just standing under the water for a good 10 minutes until the bulk of the stuff is out, then I cowash with an entire bottle of conditioner rinsing maybe 8 times.  The water is running clear when i'm finished but when I get out I notice orange drips all over the floor and my towel so I rinse with water some more.  I have orange on my hair elastics and my cowashes for the next week or so turn the conditioner orange.
> 
> I think maybe I have hard water buildup and it's not sticking to my hair properly?  I shampoo and then apply my henna to naked hair.  I used to mix in oils but this time I used only water hoping it would solve this problem, but it hasn't.



I rinse first, do a quick co-wash, rinse again, then I dunk my whole head into the kitchen sink full of water or the bath-tub and swirl my hair around under water, I'm always surprised at what I find at the bottom of the sink/tub. I do this twice to make sure I got it all out. This has greatly improved my henna washout experience.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Anyone with natural ink black hair henna with out color change?

I want to henna but I'm broke right now so I can't but henna and indigo online. There aren't any Indian grocers here so I can't but locally. I also have henna that I brought back with me from India to do body art with. I can just use that but have hesitated since I don't have indigo.

I don't want any color deposit, I want my hair to stay ink black.

Also how much henna are tall using for what length of hair? Online most if the henna sites say 100g for 3inches of hair. But when I watch YouTube vids the 100g seems to cover more hair then what the sites say

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## HanaKuroi

I have natural ink black hair. I never had highlights even in the sun. Now that I use henna I have highlights when the sun is behind me in certain light. It looks ink black inside and outside. Why not test a lock? I was afraid of color change too.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

HanaKuroi said:


> I have natural ink black hair. I never had highlights even in the sun. Now that I use henna I have highlights when the sun is behind me in certain light. It looks ink black inside and outside. Why not test a lock? I was afraid of color change too.



This might sound crazy, but I didn't even think of doing a test patch lol. I would have to test a patch of hair in the front though, no way of hiding it if it doesn't turn out right though lol

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## HanaKuroi

Mz.MoMo5235 said:
			
		

> This might sound crazy, but I didn't even think of doing a test patch lol. I would have to test a patch of hair in the front though, no way of hiding it if it doesn't turn out right though lol
> 
> I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct



I think I did a test area in the beginning. It wasn't noticeable. The sun has to hit the back of your head like a halo of light. I use 100 grams. My hair is longer than collarbone length. I don't have thick hair. 

I am allergic to hair dye and I had a couple of hairs I was tired of plucking. I also was interested in the curl loosening and strengthening affects.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

That's good to know that 100 grams goes so far. I thought it should but all the websites said other wise. 

I hope the henna doesn't loosen my pattern though.

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## HanaKuroi

It depends on how small your curls are. It also takes several applications to loosen. You can mix alma powder in your henna to make sure the henna doesn't loosen your curls.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

I already have a large curl pattern so I don't want to risk loosening it up.

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## leiah

I use 150 mg my hair is just past waist length.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Mz.MoMo5235 were you the one in INDIA AND FELL AND HIT HER HEAD because  Of THE WATER THEY THREW ALL OVER YOUR FLOOR WHEN THEY WERE CLEANING?????


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Yeah that was me! Got a concussion and everything! Lmao I actually still have a slight knot from it. You can't see it but you can feel it Lmfao

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## HanaKuroi

That made me mad! How was India? How long have you been back? Didn't you have a crazy boss? Or coworker? Did you tell them off? Ima look all
Of this up! Lol


----------



## HanaKuroi

I didn't even have to search long! Girlllllll....,,,, Lol it is you!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Lmfao yeah I've been back 4mos now. So happy to be back. I miss the food and wild monkeys... That is all I miss of india lol

Yes, my boss and a few Co workers were douche bags  actually a couple if them just made a video imitating me and my dog and put it on FB. It's safe to say I may have been the craziest person they ever had the lovely chance to meet lol jerks

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## HanaKuroi

Ibam afraid of monkeys. Oh no! Not monkeys!

I cannot believe they made a FB video of you. SMH!

I am glad you are back! Dang! 

Do you have any Saris? The fabrics are so beautiful. The food is so yummy!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Lmfao no rye monkeys aren't scary! They're little and have little babies! It's so cute!

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## HanaKuroi

They have the best henna in India an you wait until you are in the states to start?


Are you sure they are cute? Monkeys are mean and will
BITE!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Well, yes the monkey might bite, but, you just don't get that close to them lol. 

And while there I really got into Henna tattoos (mehandi). I tried henna on my hair but my hair was already throwing a major tantrum out there so I ender up just trying to mess with my hair as little as possible.

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## HanaKuroi

Henna tattoos are very beautiful. Do you draw the patterns on first? 

I don't care I would be screaming and running and acting a fool about some monkeys. They have little hands and sharp  teeth and are evil.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

No I free hand them. I only do them on my self when I'm super bored. I couldn't get a hold of my crack in India (nail polish) so I picked up the henna to get me by. I haven't hennad since being back which is why I was thinking I should just use the henna I brought back on my hair.

Now for the tattoos I mix henna with hot water, lemon juice, and sugar.

I heard for hair I don't need the sugar and could replace the lemon juice with all water, tea, some other randomness

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## DarkJoy

HanaKuroi! I have never heard of someone with a monkey-phobia before! Aww!

I think you're just scared of their little hands!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Their hands are pretty little lol

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## Shadiyah

I just did a protein treatment on my hair last night and yes I deep conditioned but I am dying to do a henna treatment now but I am protein sensitive


----------



## DarkJoy

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Their hands are pretty little lol



.........


----------



## greenandchic

Shadiyah said:


> I just did a protein treatment on my hair last night and yes I deep conditioned but I am dying to do a henna treatment now but I am protein sensitive



Shadiyah
What kind of protein did you use?


----------



## HanaKuroi

You can keep those monkeys.

So, I ordered 500g of henna for my mom. This is  her first attempt to henna without me. I repeatedly told her to call me before mixing the henna. I told her to disregard the instructions about lemon juice. I said use warm distilled water and mix to a brownie/pancake batter consistency. But call me first.

Why did she call me at 2:30 am her time asking why it was green? I tell her it will change color. I ask her if the water is warm. She starts telling me about acid release and lemons. I said don't add lemon juice! She says I already did. She says the paper said to. I told her a thousand times to throw the paper away. We argue about the consistency. I am telling her mashed potatoes is too thick. 

She has to start all over.

Why didn't she call before? Why doesn't she listen. I do not just say stuff. I speak from experience or from researching. I told her that people have different henna recipes. I even told her I have found that it is best to keep it simple. I used to use coconut milk and tea. She has seen me do it. She has never seen lemons ever!

Why does she keep talking about the stupid instructions? Arghhhhhhh. 

Now she is starting over. And I am going to bed. 

Rant over!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Lol that whole post made me giggle ^_^

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## HanaKuroi

I'll give an update tomorrow. Ugh! My parents always do this. At least my dad looks stuff up online before purchasing stuff. That was an expensive lesson learned though.


----------



## Monaleezza

Ooo i have quedtions:

So henna is protein?

Or henna and protein clash?


----------



## Shadiyah

greenandchic said:


> Shadiyah
> What kind of protein did you use?



greenandchic I used Aubrey GPB.


----------



## getoffmylawn

I used henna for the first time yesterday and that stuff smelled and looked like mud 
I mixed 100g of Reshma with 1.25 cups of water then parted my hair into four sections, applied and left it in for about three hours. I rinsed my hair twice yesterday and have now left some Matrix Intensive Masque in but it still stinks to high heaven and my towles still stain orangish-red!


----------



## Shadiyah

getoffmylawn said:


> I used henna for the first time yesterday and that stuff smelled and looked like mud
> I mixed 100g of Reshma with 1.25 cups of water then parted my hair into four sections, applied and left it in for about three hours. I rinsed my hair twice yesterday and have now left some Matrix Intensive Masque in but it still stinks to high heaven and my towles still stain orangish-red!



getoffmylawn yes it does smell because it is a fresh plant. the leaves are grounded up to a powder so it is the smell of cutting your lawn. and you should rinse your hair until the water runs clean. I use conditioner to rinse out mines. 

Your hair will bleed for a few washes just like dying your hair it does. I really love it and I have been using henna for over 30 yrs.


----------



## getoffmylawn

Shadiyah said:


> getoffmylawn yes it does smell because it is a fresh plant. the leaves are grounded up to a powder so it is the smell of cutting your lawn. and you should rinse your hair until the water runs clean. I use conditioner to rinse out mines.
> 
> Your hair will bleed for a few washes just like dying your hair it does. I really love it and I have been using henna for over 30 yrs.



Okay. That is an accurate description of the smell-freshly mowed lawn lol.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Okay. I have to cut back on henna or add amla. My fine hair is too stretched or heavy. I have no body. My curl is too loose. I think I may just henna certain areas or try an amla paste. Maybe as it gets older my curls will get curlier? They are just limp and elongated. I did a braidout and it is flat.

We will see.


----------



## HanaKuroi

My hair is normal now. I guess the henna had to settle? It was weird.


----------



## Aggie

I am in urgent need of a henna treatment and color so I may give myself one on Sunday afternoon. My grays are coming in fierce about now.


----------



## Shadiyah

I am sitting in henna for the month. I don't know how many hrs I plan on sitting in it. I love how burgundy my strands are getting.


----------



## greenandchic

Shadiyah said:


> I am sitting in henna for the month. I don't know how many hrs I plan on sitting in it. I love how burgundy my strands are getting.



How long do you normally leave it in your hair?


----------



## lovestarr

Have some serious shedding going on and its worrying me.  I am rocking a low manipulation hair style that stays in for 7 days so I don't touch my hair, just to spray with moisturizing spritz and seal.  I know its shedding because of the white bulbs at the end.  I am hoping this is normal shedding since I don't touch my hair for a whole week.  I will do a henna overnight tonight using mehendi powder, a bit of amla powder, and black tea.  I sat in vatika oil at work all day then will wash with shikakai bar bc i have serious product build up and apply the henna.  I haven't slept in a henna since this BC so hopefully it will help with the shedding.


----------



## greenandchic

Shadiyah said:


> greenandchic I used Aubrey GPB.





lovestarr said:


> Have some serious shedding going on and its worrying me. * I am rocking a low manipulation hair style that stays in for 7 days so I don't touch my hair, just to spray with moisturizing spritz and seal. * I know its shedding because of the white bulbs at the end.  I am hoping this is normal shedding since I don't touch my hair for a whole week.  I will do a henna overnight tonight using mehendi powder, a bit of amla powder, and black tea.  I sat in vatika oil at work all day then will wash with shikakai bar bc i have serious product build up and apply the henna.  I haven't slept in a henna since this BC so hopefully it will help with the shedding.



You should normally lose about 100 hairs a day, sometimes 150 so multiply that by 7.  Something to keep in mind.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I think the issue I had with the henna and my curls being limp was the type of henna. I had been using Jamila for the last few months. I used Rajasthani something this time. It took several days to normalize. My hair was very loose and limp


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

how often can i henna?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

HanaKuroi said:
			
		

> I think the issue I had with the henna and my curls being limp was the type of henna. I had been using Jamila for the last few months. I used Rajasthani something this time. It took several days to normalize. My hair was very loose and limp



That Rajasthani henna is no joke!  I just used it and it flattened my coils somewhat. You'll fluff back up in no time!

Sent from my iPhone 6S


----------



## HanaKuroi

AtlantaJJ said:
			
		

> That Rajasthani henna is no joke!  I just used it and it flattened my coils somewhat. You'll fluff back up in no time!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6S



I am so glad you told me this! When I first started I used Rsjasthani but switched to Jamila because there was a sale and I stocked up. I was using Jamila weekly. 

I used Rajasthani and my hair was not boingy, just long or wavy and no body. My curls did come back though.

I think the Rajasthani henna has more strengthening properties. My hair is stronger than with the Jamila. I also think it cuts down on
shedding better. I suspected as much and now I am quite sure.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

HanaKuroi said:
			
		

> I am so glad you told me this! When I first started I used Rsjasthani but switched to Jamila because there was a sale and I stocked up. I was using Jamila weekly.
> 
> I used Rajasthani and my hair was not boingy, just long or wavy and no body. My curls did come back though.
> 
> I think the Rajasthani henna has more strengthening properties. My hair is stronger than with the Jamila. I also think it cuts down on
> shedding better. I suspected as much and now I am quite sure.



Exactly what you said and it has a better stain for gray hair. You could mix amla powder with your batch to offset its straightening properties. I like it because I need he stretch. It's so strong it stains my forehead. 

Sent from my iPhone 6S


----------



## HanaKuroi

It stained my forehead too! It sure covered my grays. I need to get some amla. Are you an ayurdevic (sp) expert? What other powders do I need?

In the meantime I may mix my Jamila and Rajasthani.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

HanaKuroi said:
			
		

> It stained my forehead too! It sure covered my grays. I need to get some amla. Are you an ayurdevic (sp) expert? What other powders do I need?
> 
> In the meantime I may mix my Jamila and Rajasthani.



I'm not an expert yet! I'm in training . Amla powder makes my coils pop!! It's great for strengthening your roots. If you mix it on your henna batch, it may make you stain darker. Check out Henna Sooq's blog, she is the Ayurveda expert. I know that amla powder will give you your body and curl back from experience. .

Sent from my iPhone 6S


----------



## Shadiyah

Please can anyone tell me who is having a sale and if you know when henna sooq will have a sale i really want to try Red Raj but don't want to pre order today if they are going to have a sale.


----------



## coyacoy

Shadiyah said:


> Please can anyone tell me who is having a sale and if you know when henna sooq will have a sale i really want to try Red Raj but don't want to pre order today if they are going to have a sale.



Shadiyah....henna sooq is having a sale now....check out the "black friday sales" thread in OT


----------



## Shadiyah

coyacoy I was just on the site and I didn't see anything about a sale that is why I asked I had the stuff in the cart. but thanks


----------



## coyacoy

Shadiyah said:


> coyacoy I was just on the site and I didn't see anything about a sale that is why I asked I had the stuff in the cart. but thanks



The code isn't on the site....you can find it in th BF sales thread and i think the poster there got it from the henna sooq FB page ...good luck! Hope u can get the red raj...i ordered a kilo of it last night!  Can't wait for it to arrive 
Shadiyah

Eta: i used the discount code successfully for my purchase 20% off


----------



## Shadiyah

every one on the fb page is saying the code didn't work for them and it don't work for me either.


----------



## Shadiyah

doing my henna early. and I have to tell you that Moroccan henna is the messyess henna I ever worked with.


----------



## coyacoy

Shadiyah said:


> every one on the fb page is saying the code didn't work for them and it don't work for me either.



Not sure where ur seeing that....i was just on their page and only saw one comment somewhat to that effect but the person actually forgot to put in the code. Oh well the sale is over now...sucks that u missed out


----------



## Babygrowth

I am smacking myself literally because I thought henna was too complicated and after seeing a few simple mixes and lurking some henna question threads, I realize its not that complicated at all. I wish I would've saw those first or I never would've used box dye to dye my hair. Oh well, next year I will do my first henna. I'm going back through the thread now to read up and maybe get some ideas and hopefully see some pics and results. I love reddish brown hair colors.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I am planning to sell some Jamila henna for a very low price and give away some Godrej Nupur henna (just asking for shipping payment) I'll post in the exchange thread before the end of the weekend.

I've settled on only using Red Raj henna for next year.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Shadiyah said:


> every one on the fb page is saying the code didn't work for them and it don't work for me either.



Call the HennaSooq and they will make the adjustment for you if you made the purchase on Friday but the code did not work.


----------



## HanaKuroi

AtlantaJJ said:
			
		

> I am planning to sell some Jamila henna for a very low price and give away some Godrej Nupur henna (just asking for shipping payment) I'll post in the exchange thread before the end of the weekend.
> 
> I've settled on only using Red Raj henna for next year.



Did it have a better sift? I have 5 or 6 boxes in my henna stash. What is the release time.

I hauled in hennasooq I bought all the powders except amla and shurkyesh(sp). I an excited! Did you buy any powders?


----------



## Shadiyah

AtlantaJJ said:


> I am planning to sell some Jamila henna for a very low price and give away some Godrej Nupur henna (just asking for shipping payment) I'll post in the exchange thread before the end of the weekend.
> 
> I've settled on only using Red Raj henna for next year.



AtlantaJJ I am so in I used only Nupur so how much do you have??? red raj is what I was trying to buy..... so you love it??? is it redder than nupur??? I will still purchase it when she to a pre order again because I missed out on the sale.


----------



## baddison

AtlantaJJ said:


> I am planning to sell some Jamila henna for a very low price and give away some Godrej Nupur henna (just asking for shipping payment) I'll post in the exchange thread before the end of the weekend.
> 
> I've settled on only using Red Raj henna for next year.


 
Oooo....I use ONLY Godrej Nupur henna - Exclusively!  So you definitely have a potential over here!!


----------



## DarkJoy

Heat! 

I'm making an experiment. Too busy to have this nonsense on for like 8 hours. Seeing if sitting under my heat cap off and on makes a diff.

Also pulling it straight to loosen the curl pattern some...

The mix was in my freezer from my last application 2 months ago. Only made with distilled water.


----------



## greenandchic

DarkJoy said:


> Heat!
> 
> I'm making an experiment. Too busy to have this nonsense on for like 8 hours. Seeing if sitting under my heat cap off and on makes a diff.
> 
> Also pulling it straight to loosen the curl pattern some...
> 
> The mix was in my freezer from my last application 2 months ago. Only made with distilled water.



Let us know how it turns out DarkJoy! I'm sick of the 8-hour thing too (especially sleeping in it).  If I could cut it to 4 hours, that would be great.


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> Heat!
> 
> I'm making an experiment. Too busy to have this nonsense on for like 8 hours. Seeing if sitting under my heat cap off and on makes a diff.
> 
> Also pulling it straight to loosen the curl pattern some...
> 
> The mix was in my freezer from my last application 2 months ago. Only made with distilled water.



Someone said you could steam for an hour instead. So  a heat cap should work.


----------



## DarkJoy

It worked!

3.5 hours of marinating. Sat under heat cap for 15mins, 3 times during that 3.5 hrs. 

I'm gonna venture to say that my gray coverage is even better! Will be able to tell more in the sunlight tomorrow.


----------



## CurlyMoo

Can lemon oil release the color in Henna? I have some and henna and want to try it. I don't have lemon juice..

And  how long do I need to let the henna marinate so that I can get really noticeable red hair. My hair is really black.


----------



## greenandchic

CurlyMoo said:


> Can lemon oil release the color in Henna? I have some and henna and want to try it. I don't have lemon juice..
> 
> And  how long do I need to let the henna marinate so that I can get really noticeable red hair. My hair is really black.



Lemon juice can release the color better, but it can be drying. I feel it works fine without lemon, you just need time (several hours) for the dye to release after mixing it.  

If your hair is really black, you will only see the color in bright light.


----------



## OceanEyes

Can you guys help me?

How much amla powder should I mix with my henna to retain my curl pattern?


----------



## CurlyMoo

greenandchic said:


> Lemon juice can release the color better, but it can be drying. I feel it works fine without lemon, you just need time (several hours) for the dye to release after mixing it.
> 
> If your hair is really black, you will only see the color in bright light.



Okay sounds good. I will try it without lemon juice then. I don't want a drying problem. Do you add anything else to your henna to make it less drying? Like oils, conditioner?


----------



## HanaKuroi

OceanEyes said:
			
		

> Can you guys help me?
> 
> How much amla powder should I mix with my henna to retain my curl pattern?



Hmmm I think I have seen a tablespoon per 100 grams? I think hennasooq or Mehandi  dot com would have the information


----------



## KiWiStyle

Shadiyah said:


> getoffmylawn yes it does smell because it is a fresh plant. the leaves are grounded up to a powder so it is the smell of cutting your lawn. and you should rinse your hair until the water runs clean. I use conditioner to rinse out mines.
> 
> Your hair will bleed for a few washes just like dying your hair it does. I really love it and I have been using henna for over 30 yrs.



Shadiyah, I love your stash cabinet and how organized it is!!  It looks like you have your staples and nothing more.my under cabinet stash is decent but I want a cabinet like yours now


----------



## Shadiyah

KiWiStyle said:


> Shadiyah, I love your stash cabinet and how organized it is!!  It looks like you have your staples and nothing more.my under cabinet stash is decent but I want a cabinet like yours now



you know my dad said it was a old whiskey cabinet. I seen one that did have the old charter but I can not remember where it was being sold at.


----------



## Natty_Virgo

So the first time I tried henna it really dried my hair out. I mixed Jamila with green tea...horrible results. 

The other night I tried again and mixed it with coconut milk and omg my hair is fabulous. My grey is a nice bronze and it's so soft. Love it.

Sent from my S3 using LHCF


----------



## OceanEyes

I rinsed the henna out and now I'm deep conditioning. I didn't find it drying at all and the rinse out was pretty easy, though that may have to due to the consistency of my mix. I see a very slight red tone and my hair appears kinda' fluffy, however I don't mind. 

Next time I'll make the henna mix a bit thicker as it started dripping down my face in the early hours of the morning. 

I'll also add less amla powder (I added 2 teaspoons to 50g henna). I was scared of losing my curls, hence why I added so much but I actually want the red, so...

Overall, besides the drips and powder getting everywhere (partially my fault), I think I had a good experience


----------



## KiWiStyle

I slept in my henndigo last night using only warm water and amla oil and I have to say, it's much better than being stuck in the house for half the day while the color transfers.  I made my mix more thick this time and I loved it!  Before I would walk around the house dripping all over the place, not cool at all.  I'm steam DC'ing right now but next time I think I'll do a full henna without indigo!!  My next few treatments will be done two weeks apart so if its too deep if an auburn color, I can change it in a few weeks.  Henna head for life!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

OceanEyes said:
			
		

> I rinsed the henna out and now I'm deep conditioning. I didn't find it drying at all and the rinse out was pretty easy, though that may have to due to the consistency of my mix. I see a very slight red tone and my hair appears kinda' fluffy, however I don't mind.
> 
> Next time I'll make the henna mix a bit thicker as it started dripping down my face in the early hours of the morning.
> 
> I'll also add less amla powder (I added 2 teaspoons to 50g henna). I was scared of losing my curls, hence why I added so much but I actually want the red, so...
> 
> Overall, besides the drips and powder getting everywhere (partially my fault), I think I had a good experience



Thicker is better.  People always say make your paste the consistency of pancake batter but it has to be thicker than that if you don't want to be dripping every other minute.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## greenandchic

I did a henna treatment yesterday using left over henna gloss I froze over a month ago. I left it in my hair for about 4 hours, cowashed it with Suave conditioner and DCed with L'Oreal EverSleek DC mixed with broccoli seed oil for extra slip while I detangled.  

My hair was super soft after DCing for about an hour.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong

I just did my first henna today. I used to use Cassia and got lazy because it's so messy. I walked into lush last weekend and decided to try their henna. I am so excited I have it on right now. I plan on rinsing out it out tomorrow and adding a moisturizing conditioner. I know that it will give me some added color but I am so excited about the conditioning properties. I will post back after a few usages to let you know how I like it. How often are you guys applying your henna? Do you guys notice less split ends and stronger strands?


----------



## leiah

I do my henna every 6 to 8 weeks.  Definitely makes my hair stronger with less breakage.

I just bought 1 lb of henna for $13 with free shipping.  Hoping it's good stuff.  
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004IRXSGE/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00


----------



## Aggie

I need to henna my so bad so I think I will give myself one next weekend followed with indigo. It will still look dark enough througout the Christmas holidays.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong

I love my henna results. My hair feels so soft and I love the color. I am so excited. I think this will be a monthly process.


----------



## auparavant

WARNING"


"Desi" brand of "black henna" is not indigo.  It's a little brown and I think it's henna with ppd in it.  It comes in the little plastic pouch.  Sorry I can't find a photo of it.  I bought some and it never released the blue dye.


----------



## Lita

My henna should be here this week..I will be mixing it with coconut or goats milk..Both give great slip & added moisture..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## bunnie82

I'm about to rinse out my henna right nowwww.....

oh and I just bought some Reshma brand henna online....hope I like it....i'm using Afshan right now....


----------



## hannan

I deviated from my usual henna mix and used what was left of my maka and hibiscus powders plus a tiny bit of coconut milk I had. Cleaner rinse, probably due to the coconut milk. I think I might use the milk more often instead of the oil.


----------



## Cattypus1

Just finished my henna/indigo rinse...DC-ing with my heat cap right now. Still haven't gotten the right henna/indigo mix for my gray. It still turns out too coppery for my taste.


----------



## IronButterfly

^^^Cattypus1

Try 2 parts indigo with 1 part henna.  I take it when you say coppery, you're talking about a reddish hue.  I get a nice golden brown on the grays with the ratio I use.


----------



## Cattypus1

IronButterfly said:


> ^^^Cattypus1
> 
> Try 2 parts indigo with 1 part henna.  I take it when you say coppery, you're talking about a reddish hue.  I get a nice golden brown on the grays with the ratio I use.



Thank you, I figured I'd need to increase the amount of indigo. I was afraid to go too high because my natural color is brown, not dark brown but I'm not sure what to call it. My current recipe has already darkened my natural color to dark brown--which I can live with but I really loved my natural color. I'm considering just using the new recipe around my edges and hoping not to get stripes.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I have made a mistake! I used the jamila henna instead of the other kind! Ugh! I am going to wash this out! I wanted to use the Rajasthani. I can't remember the dye release window for Jamila. It has been in my hair for 4 hours. 

I might try again tomorrow.


----------



## naturalb2uty

leiah
Did you like the 1 lb henna you bought? is it good compared to other hennas brands?


----------



## leiah

naturalb2uty I got real nice color from it and i'm happy with it.  very fine powder and easy to rinse out.  it's not great and i'm not sure i'll repurchase, but there's nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Babygrowth

I'm going to try Nupur henna next month! I'm soooo excited.


----------



## greenandchic

I _think _I want to bleach my hair a little in the front but not sure if I can do it over henna.  Time to do some research.


----------



## Sholapie

I've got henna in my hair right now just henna and water. I plan on sleeping in it and then dc'ing with joico moisture recovery treatment balm. I really don't have much faith in the brand of henna im using but it says it is 100% pure so i though id give it a chance. Will report back tomorrow


----------



## HanaKuroi

Sholapie is your avatar from cowboy bebop?


----------



## Aggie

I still haven't henna'ed my hair as yet but I need one like last month. I am wayyy too busy to give myself one at this time so I will have to save it for early in the new year.


----------



## Lita

Did a scalp/hair detox & now have henna on my hair..Will over night condition with MD Coconut Vanilla Moisturizing Dc....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## soonergirl

did  my 1st henna/indigo application! got products from henna hut thanks Lita it was a super simple process, was really surprised. Yay!!


----------



## Lita

soonergirl said:


> did  my 1st henna/indigo application! got products from henna hut thanks Lita it was a super simple process, was really surprised. Yay!!



soonergirl Wow,that's good to know..Just make sure to keep your moisture level up..Glad it worked out.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Sholapie

All washed out from the overnight henna. First impressions are good my Hair feels stronger, strands feel thicker and i have a very noticeable red hue. It wasnt hard to rinse out either. I am kinda sick of sleeping with stuff in my hair so next time i'll use my bonnet heater and keep it on for a couple hours


----------



## Sholapie

HanaKuroi said:


> Sholapie is your avatar from cowboy bebop?



Haha yea it is. Its radical Ed.


----------



## soonergirl

Lita said:


> @soonergirl Wow,that's good to know..Just make sure to keep your moisture level up..Glad it worked out.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 

Thanks girl!! I will def do that I have dc'd every day


----------



## DarkJoy

Sholapie said:


> All washed out from the overnight henna. First impressions are good my Hair feels stronger, strands feel thicker and i have a very noticeable red hue. *It wasnt hard to rinse out either.* I am kinda sick of sleeping with stuff in my hair so *next time i'll use my bonnet heater and keep it on for a couple hours *
> View attachment 183259


This actually works very well. As good as a 6hr henna, I'd say.

I think adding to much and doing extra makes it more difficult to wash out. JMHO


----------



## cutenss

I am getting my supplies ready to henna tomorrow with Nupur.  I love that stuff.  I am trying to decide if I am going to use indigo afterwards.  I did last month, but I think I would like to try to use henna for color.  I want to try and get an ombre effect on my hair using henna.  I need to research which henna, if any, will help me achieve that.

I will be mixing my Nupur henna with coconut milk only.  I don't think that I will be adding any oils, but doing an oil rinse, before my DC with steam.


----------



## WantNatural

I'm getting ready to henna with Nupur now.  This is my first time using Nupur, I've used Jamila in the past. Got 500g for $5.99 at Patel Brothers.  Can't wait to see the results!


----------



## Lita

WantNatural said:


> I'm getting ready to henna with Nupur now.  This is my first time using Nupur, I've used Jamila in the past. Got 500g for $5.99 at Patel Brothers.  Can't wait to see the results!



WantNatural Can't wait to hear your review..Keep us posted.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie

I hendigo'ed on Wednesday past doing the one-step process and was actually pleasantly surprised by the dark brown tone of my hair afterward. I was feeling too lazy to do the 2 step process but after my texlax next month, I will be doing the 2 step treatment because I like my hair very black.


----------



## leiah

I've never used indigo before but i'm going to start.  
Here's my color from 2+ years of henna.  I want a more natural look


----------



## HanaKuroi

leiah said:
			
		

> I've never used indigo before but i'm going to start.
> Here's my color from 2+ years of henna.  I want a more natural look



Beautiful!

Did you use the same henna or did you vary? 

I was using jamila primarily for a while. I think I will use Rajasthani tomorrow.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

I love henna too it will forever be in my regimen. These are my results from two weeks ago and I'm doing another one tonight with the left over mix I froze.











I'm 9 weeks post so I'm going to henna and do a rollerset to keep some sense of order in this head. Going for a deeper auburn color.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Lita said:


> My henna should be here this week..I will be mixing it with coconut or goats milk..Both give great slip & added moisture..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



I've got to try this. I can never get all of the henna out of my hair no matter how many times I wash immediately afterwards. The second wash a few days later it all comes out fine. I am prepooing in coconut oil so maybe that will help too.


----------



## Cattypus1

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> I've got to try this. I can never get all of the henna out of my hair no matter how many times I wash immediately afterwards. The second wash a few days later it all comes out fine. I am prepooing in coconut oil so maybe that will help too.



This might sound kind of gross but if you bathtub rinse (fill the bathtub with warm water and lie down in it) and en shower rinse it all comes out.  It is a lot less messy and much more efficient.  I usually cowash with some cheaply condish afterward.  Henna is good for you, even if it does make the water brown.  You're still going to take a shower any way.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

I did my henna overnight and the color release is awesome! But I did something different and applied it to dry hair that was pre deepooed in HE LTR and coconut oil. Application and rinse were easy. I think I found a method to the madness.


----------



## WantNatural

@Lita

I think I like it, except for the itchies. erplexed  I noticed last time I henna'd with Jamila, when I used Amla in my mix, I had an unbearable itchy scalp.  This never happened before with the Jamila alone.  It took several days to calm down the irritation.  I thought maybe I didn't do a good job rinsing the henna out, but I just read the other day on CurlyNikki where someone else had the same issue when adding Amla to their henna, and finally figured out it was a reaction to the Amla.  The Nupur 9 blend has amla as well, and although my scalp doesn't itch nearly as bad as it did when I mixed it with the Jamila, it's definitely bothering me.  I didn't add anything to my mix either, just the henna and water.  I did leave it on overnight because I was too tired to rinse, cowash, and DC, so maybe the length of time I kept it on contributed.

I do like the color, it's not as bright as the Jamila which I like.  My hair felt softer after rinsing.  I was noticing little broken hairs before the henna, and that has definitely come to a stop.  So I will continue to use it every week through January, and see if I can do something about the itchy scalp.  If I can solve that problem, this will probably be a keeper.  I only need 100g, so you can't beat 5 applications for $6!


----------



## Lita

WantNatural said:


> @Lita
> 
> I think I like it, except for the itchies. erplexed  I noticed last time I henna'd with Jamila, when I used Amla in my mix, I had an unbearable itchy scalp.  This never happened before with the Jamila alone.  It took several days to calm down the irritation.  I thought maybe I didn't do a good job rinsing the henna out, but I just read the other day on CurlyNikki where someone else had the same issue when adding Amla to their henna, and finally figured out it was a reaction to the Amla.  The Nupur 9 blend has amla as well, and although my scalp doesn't itch nearly as bad as it did when I mixed it with the Jamila, it's definitely bothering me.  I didn't add anything to my mix either, just the henna and water.  I did leave it on overnight because I was too tired to rinse, cowash, and DC, so maybe the length of time I kept it on contributed.
> 
> I do like the color, it's not as bright as the Jamila which I like.  My hair felt softer after rinsing.  I was noticing little broken hairs before the henna, and that has definitely come to a stop.  So I will continue to use it every week through January, and see if I can do something about the itchy scalp.  If I can solve that problem, this will probably be a keeper.  I only need 100g, so you can't beat 5 applications for $6!



WantNatural 

..Thanks for the review...Next time maybe you could try less amla or try brahmi powder,it gives great results too..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## HanaKuroi

I used The red raj I bought this spring. I sifted with two different sifters. I sifted numerous times.  I removed lots of twigs and veins. I still had tiny twigs in my hair. I am worried they might be sharp and are eating up my hair! Paranoid? Yes.

Color release was quick and I added hibiscus and coconut milk. I added CM to aid in rinse out.

Ugh, it takes FOREVER. RR has the longest rinse time.

I don't know about the color since the sun hasn't been out for days.

Not sure how it feels either, I have had 2 braids tucked in on my scalp.

I will do another dc today.


----------



## shyekiera

HanaKuroi said:


> I used The red raj I bought this spring. I sifted with two different sifters. I sifted numerous times.  I removed lots of twigs and veins. I still had tiny twigs in my hair. I am worried they might be sharp and are eating up my hair! Paranoid? Yes.
> 
> Color release was quick and I added hibiscus and coconut milk. I added CM to aid in rinse out.
> 
> Ugh, it takes FOREVER. RR has the longest rinse time.
> 
> I don't know about the color since the sun hasn't been out for days.
> 
> Not sure how it feels either, I have had 2 braids tucked in on my scalp.
> 
> I will do another dc today.



I'm about to order the red Raj...can I just mix it with water?


----------



## coyacoy

Wow i just used the red raj for the first time and there were NO stems or sticks whatsoever .....my stash came from their newest crop ...maybe they got feedback on the last one....glad my order came from the new /latest crop ....it rinsed out very easily too


----------



## HanaKuroi

shyekiera  yes you can mix with warm water.

I started mixing with warm water based on DarkJoy 's recommendations.   I believe I get better color with plain water.


----------



## HanaKuroi

coyacoy said:
			
		

> Wow i just used the red raj for the first time and there were NO stems or sticks whatsoever .....my stash came from their newest crop ...maybe they got feedback on the last one....glad my order came from the new /latest crop ....it rinsed out very easily too



I glad you said that! She said they were getting a new sifter. Now I can order the new crop! I was afraid it would be twiggy! Yay easy rinse! I was waiting on reviews.


----------



## DarkJoy

You rang? Lol. Yes, I got the best results with plain bottled water. No dry hay hair either.


----------



## leiah

HanaKuroi said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Did you use the same henna or did you vary?
> 
> I was using jamila primarily for a while. I think I will use Rajasthani tomorrow.



Thanks.  I have used a variety of different kinds.  Nupur more than anything else, but when I see something new i always try it out.


----------



## OceanEyes

leiah 

Which is your favorite thus far?


----------



## leiah

OceanEyes said:


> leiah
> 
> Which is your favorite thus far?



Al rehab.  It's from Yemen, I used to get it from a muslim store and I haven't gotten it since I moved but I'm thinking of ordering some

http://www.alhannah.com/products/ac244.html


----------



## hannan

Picked up some Nupur finally ! I've been using up this brand I forgot the name of because the shop ran out of Nupur. I'm so pumped because Nupur is my absolute fav! I also got a small bottle of vatika oil. I've never tried it so I might apply some to my hair tonight and then slop henna on tomorrow. I might change up my mix so I'll just post tomorrow.


----------



## bunnie82

I finally used my Reshma henna...this stuff rinsed out very well! way better than the other one that I was using!!! I only had to cowash once and the water was CLEAR! Next time i'm gonna put some amla in, the henna is starting to loosen my curls....


----------



## naturalmanenyc

317537

Beautiful color.
I'm amazed that it only took 125 grams of product.




317537 said:


> My first henna story: so I mixed 100g Moroccan henna with water set for one hour for dye release.   mixed 25g indigo with water, mixed into the henna applied  to dirty unwashed hair wrapped and shower cap turban then shower cap. Left it in  for about six hours and then filled the kitchen sink with hot  water and a squirt of hello hydration conditioner. Dunked my head, carefully squeezed an rinsed out the paste. Wrapped in old towel, went to shower where I cowashed twice, then biolage ultra hydrating balm then final rinse with roux porosity control. First pic is immediately after drying. Second pic is after 5d. I only mixed my henna and indigo with plain warm tap water. I applied with a disposable pastry bag.   I think I'll keep doing this. My hair feels soft and strong.


----------



## Aggie

I texlaxed today but saving my hendigo session for the next week or two, maybe even the end of the month. It depends on how much my grays begin to show. They're doing fine for now.


----------



## 317537

naturalmanenyc thanks!

So I henndigoed yesterday. Recipe 100g moroccan henna warm tap water.  Sit for 3h. Then mixed 100g indigo warm tap water, mixed together. I had more than enough mix. My hair is BSL+ and really thick. Prob could have used 75g each. I think it's pretty black... Darker than I wanted but those few grays r dark reddish brown so I'm happy. I sectioned hair like sunnieb describes for relaxer application. Slopped it on chilled for 4h. Then rinsed and dunked my head in kitchen sink with hello hydration + hot water. Then I jumped in the shower cowashed with hair one, wen 613 then DC with biolage ultra hydrating. Then towel dried put in a pump of hair one, frizz ease and 4d pure argan oil. Then I blow dried, flatironed roots, hot rollers this am. 

I'm hoping color fades a little.. But I love henna...next time gonna do 100+60


----------



## TheVioletVee

After reading through all this info + what was in the older & bigger thread, I will definitely be trying henna! I plan on doing my first mix sometime this week once I get my henna. I will use plain water for the first one and possibly experiment with different ingredients later. I'm still undecided as to what brand I will use since I want to find it locally, but I'll make sure it's pure and strand test.

I've learned so much from all of the experiences people post about! 

Sent from my MOTWX435KT using LHCF


----------



## naturalmanenyc

317537
Lovely color!  I still see the red/brown tones.

Don't forget to add your before & after photos with mix info to this thread:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=17659405#post17659405


I'm told 50 grams of henna and 50 grams of indigo should work well for my APL, fine hair.  My leave in mix is about 75 grams (1 ounce conditioner, 1 ounce aloe vera juice, 2 tsp castor oil, 2 tsp jojoba oil) and I always have left overs.

My natural hair color is about the same color as your half/half henna & indigo.


----------



## 317537

Hi naturalmanenyc I posted before and after in the other thread!  HTH!


----------



## TheVioletVee

So the henna I got from my local Indian grocery store was Godrej Nupur 9 Herbs Blend ($3.99) and Karishma Herbal Henna ($2.49).  I know they both have other powders besides the henna, but a lot of the other brands looked *old*.  They had some with a manufactured date of 2010 or 2011. erplexed Anyway, I'm going to strand test to see how my hair reacts to it regardless.  I'm not too worried since I've seen some relaxed women mentioned these brands.

The henna is soaking right now!  I'm trying the Nupur first.  Maybe I just have different preferences, but the henna didn't smell THAT bad when I mixed it up.  I might feel different after having it on my head for a few hours though.  I took my before pics too.


----------



## g.lo

hi all,

just wanted to give a review on the red raj henna.
I just looooooooooooooooove it, it was so easy to rinse .
The only henna i have used before was the Nupur 9 blends, it was fine, but my greys were turning bright orange.
The red raj gave me more of a Cherry red colour.
I mixed my Red raj with hibiscus tea and hibiscus powder.
here is a picture of the colour I got, the flash makes it look auburn, but it is cherry red


----------



## Cattypus1

g.lo said:


> hi all,
> 
> just wanted to give a review on the red raj henna.
> I just looooooooooooooooove it, it was so easy to rinse .
> The only henna i have used before was the Nupur 9 blends, it was fine, but my greys were turning bright orange.
> The red raj gave me more of a Cherry red colour.
> I mixed my Red raj with hibiscus tea and hibiscus powder.
> here is a picture of the colour I got, the flash makes it look auburn, but it is cherry red



I love the color.


----------



## TheVioletVee

Whew! Rinsing that henna out was no joke.  I'm still airdrying, but everything seems a-ok with my hair so I'm excited to see what it looks and feel like fully dried.


----------



## coyacoy

g.lo said:


> hi all,
> 
> just wanted to give a review on the red raj henna.
> I just looooooooooooooooove it, it was so easy to rinse .
> The only henna i have used before was the Nupur 9 blends, it was fine, but my greys were turning bright orange.
> The red raj gave me more of a Cherry red colour.
> I mixed my Red raj with hibiscus tea and hibiscus powder.
> here is a picture of the colour I got, the flash makes it look auburn, but it is cherry red



Ditto!!  Red raj is the shizzz!! LOVE ur color!!


----------



## Lita

g.lo color looks great...Nice.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Tonto

I have my henna gloss on my head. I used Neutrogena Triple Moisture conditioner to add with my mix of henna and hot water. 3 more hours to go and it will be rinsed out. I am so excited! It has been a long time since I've used henna. 
My favorite is Jamila Henna, it's the only henna I've used since I've began to use henna


----------



## nubiennze

Well, I just mixed up the Reshma henna I got from my local Indian store, and it was _brown_. erplexed The powder was a reddish tan color--no green to be seen. Once it was mixed (warm chamomile tea only) it became a rich, dark chocolate color.

Is there any point for me to even bother with putting it on my hair? The packing date is June 2011, so I knew it was older than what is ideal. I just went with it anyway since the decision to henna was somewhat last minute, and I didn't feel like waiting for an online order to ship.

Is this typical of Reshma? It's henna only (i.e. not mixed with other herbal powders), right?

Let me go ahead and place an order for some fresh Jamila now...


----------



## nubiennze

^^So I just checked for dye release and got a bright orange stain on my palm, so I went ahead and froze my paste to use tomorrow. I'll check back in with updates on how it went.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

nubiennze said:


> Well, I just mixed up the Reshma henna I got from my local Indian store, and it was brown. erplexed The powder was a reddish tan color--no green to be seen. Once it was mixed (warm chamomile tea only) it became a rich, dark chocolate color.
> 
> Is there any point for me to even bother with putting it on my hair? The packing date is June 2011, so I knew it was older than what is ideal. I just went with it anyway since the decision to henna was somewhat last minute, and I didn't feel like waiting for an online order to ship.
> 
> Is this typical of Reshma? It's henna only (i.e. not mixed with other herbal powders), right?
> 
> Let me go ahead and place an order for some fresh Jamila now...



Mine was brown too and it worked fine.


----------



## Cattypus1

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Mine was brown too and it worked fine.



Mine started out as a bright green powder but turned brown as I mixed.


----------



## bunnie82

My Reshma powder is light green...when i mix it with water it turns dark green....when the dyes releases, the very top of the mix is dark brown, but underneath, it's green....


----------



## TheVioletVee

As I was applying my leave in today, I pulled a hair out and decided to see how hard I had to pull it to break it.  Well, let me tell you, it was HARD, much harder than normal.  Needless to say, I will be doing a henna treatment next week.


----------



## nubiennze

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Mine was brown too and it worked fine.
> 
> View attachment 188663



Mine was _really_ brown though.  It reminded me of Nutella.



Cattypus1 said:


> Mine started out as a bright green powder but turned brown as I mixed.





bunnie82 said:


> My Reshma powder is light green...when i mix it with water it turns dark green....when the dyes releases, the very top of the mix is dark brown, but underneath, it's green....



Sounds like mine is just old, as I suspected.  Since I did get dye release I won't toss it, but I guess I'll have to stick to online retailers from now on to get fresh powder...

I appreciate everyone weighing in!


----------



## nomadpixi

Just bought some "Sudanese" Henna when in Sydney this weekend. I remember reading somewhere that someone used aloe vera juice in their mix instead of water. I was thinking of doing that and adding some apple cider vinegar: just a splash. Anyone familiar with this? My hair is in yarn twists right now and I've got a few errant strands that I've been dousing with aloe vera and conditioner as a braid spray then sealing with Shea Butter. Seems to elongate my curls a bit. 

Has anyone tried this? Does this sound like too much?  Also collected some rainwater and may use that as a moistener (hard water where I live). 

Would love any feedback.


----------



## grow

Hi ladies!

Has anyone with relaxed hair ever tried:

Rajasthani Henna?

If so, please share your results/ideas as this would be my first time trying that brand (they were out of Zarqa) and I really need to understand how it works on permed hair.

Thanks!!!!

HHJ!!!

Bumped .....70 pages?! Wowsa, even if the answer was aleeady written about (tried search) ...


----------



## grow

Bump thanks ladies!


----------



## nomadpixi

Well, I have a review of a sort for Sudanese Henna. Chose to take out my yarn twists yesterday and did a clarify with bentonite clay and full cream yogurt. Odd feel to the hair, but not dry at least. Followed up with a 4 hour abbreviated henna using henna I just got called Sudanese "natural henna". Was a bit worried about using it for a minute after reading online some nonsense about it being "black henna" and having PPD additives, but as I left it on, my scalp didn't feel anything weird and as I rinsed, all was the typical orange. Very leafy consistency, which made it somewhat annoying to rinse, but otherwise, gave nice coverage and good shine. Easiest detangle I've had in a while. 

Towel dried (couldn't find my t-shirt), added a touch of Paul Mitchel The Conditioner and sectioned hair. Added castor oil to each damp section, Shea butter on ends and flat twisted roots, but braided ends. Tied it up and went to bed.

So this is what moisturized hair is supposed to look like! I may have figured out my new regimen! Now to figure out what to do for 2nd day hair. Me likey!


----------



## bunnie82

hola! when you ladies are mixing your henna, what temp is your water? Boiling, room temp, warm or cold???


----------



## greenandchic

bunnie82 said:


> hola! when you ladies are mixing your henna, what temp is your water? Boiling, room temp, warm or cold???



I use water that right below boiling.  I read that you shouldn't use water that's too hot or boiling.  I know everyone's going to have a different answer.


----------



## bunnie82

yikes! i've been using boiling water.....well by the time I put the water in the henna it isn't boiling anymore......hmmmmm......i wonder what happens....


----------



## DarkJoy

Room temp bottled water


----------



## Lita

I use warm water..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie

I use only boiling water because the henna cools too  quickly once mixed and I like it to stay as warm as possible.


----------



## nomadpixi

If I've used green tea in my henna mix I use just boiled water, steep for a few minutes then add to henna. Have been slacking on the green tea lately though.


----------



## z3000zee

I release the dye with orange juice from the refrigerator the night before.   The next day, after the dye is released, I use pre-made tea that is stored in the refrigerator.   Tea is made of horsetail, nettle and chamomile.    This is the step when I also add Amla and Shikaki.  At what step are you guys adding water?  Or you guys doing it all in one step?  Should I let my liquids get to room temperature first?  If so, what are benefits?


----------



## grow

Update: I went ahead and did my henna as the greys needed it.

I used Zarqa and instead of mixing it with water, I used coconut milk.

The results were FABULOUS!

If anyone with a perm or knows someone with a perm who has tried Rajasthani brand henna could chime in with their results, I'd love to know how it works out for you.
I'm considering trying that henna next since the store I got the Zarqa from, no longer carries Zarqa.

Thanks and HHJ Ladies!


----------



## shyekiera

For those of you that have ordered from Henna Sooq, did it take a long time to receive your order?


----------



## MuseofTroy

shyekiera said:


> For those of you that have ordered from Henna Sooq, did it take a long time to receive your order?


 
No. I received my order within a few days. She's pretty fast from my experience.


----------



## shyekiera

MuseofTroy said:


> No. I received my order within a few days. She's pretty fast from my experience.



i ordered on the 11th of March, hasn't shipped yet..


----------



## Transformer

shyekiera said:


> For those of you that have ordered from Henna Sooq, did it take a long time to receive your order?


 
I received mine within 4 business days---I ordered on a weekend.


----------



## Daughter

Someone hold my hand... I've decided to try and cover the now numerous grey hairs with henna that a friend kindly bought me. She said to use it on unwashed hair. Is that right and why?

ETA: The brand is Black Vasma Henna by TopOp. Anyone heard of this one? Can you tell I'm a lil nervous??


----------



## Cattypus1

Daughter said:


> Someone hold my hand... I've decided to try and cover the now numerous grey hairs with henna that a friend kindly bought me. She said to use it on unwashed hair. Is that right and why?
> 
> ETA: The brand is Black Vasma Henna by TopOp. Anyone heard of this one? Can you tell I'm a lil nervous??



I'm relatively new to henna...I've been using it for a little over 6 months. I don't use Vasma but I've read a little bit about it and what I've read it's not really henna but indigo.  Henna is only red. I buy baq henna and mix with indigo to get more brown than red.  I use it on unwashed hair and love the results. I haven't gotten my color exactly right yet but I love the way it covers the gray and adds thickness to my strands.  Good luck with your first henna experience.


----------



## Daughter

Thanks Cattypus1 for that! I came to the same conclusion, that it's not proper henna. What a minefield! The Jamila brand seems to be popular, I think I'll go online and order that...

Sent from my Nexus 4 using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1

Daughter said:


> Thanks Cattypus1 for that! I came to the same conclusion, that it's not proper henna. What a minefield! The Jamila brand seems to be popular, I think I'll go online and order that...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using LHCF



I have been using Moroccan Henna, I've never used Jamila although lots of folks on LHCF who do.  It has a quick dye release (4-5 hours versus overnight preparation) and rinses very cleanly. I didn't want henna red so I ordered indigo to tone it down to brown. The henna red would result in a red-orange halo because that's where my gray is -did that, it was not pretty LOL!  I have used 100gm of henna mixed with 50gm once and I plan to use 25gm of indigo the next time to see if I can start getting closer to my natural brown.


----------



## shyekiera

So disappointed at the lack of customer service I am receiving from hennasooq


----------



## yuhlovevybz

Does anyone know of a henndigo mixture that can get hair blue black or crows feather?


----------



## Natty_Virgo

Just ordered from Henna Sooq. I hope it comes this week so I can get rid of these grey hairs! Until then I will try to use a black tea rinse.


----------



## Pompous Blue

yuhlovevybz said:


> Does anyone know of a henndigo mixture that can get hair blue black or crows feather?


yuhlovevybz

Do not do a henndigo. Do the 2-step process.
1) Clarify hair (I use rhassoul clay or bentonite clay to clarify)
2) Mix henna and water, only. Apply henna. Let stay on for 4 - 6 hours. Rinse thoroughly.
3) Mix and apply indigo. Let stay on for 3 - 4 hours.
4) Deep Condition
5) Wash hair after 3 days (so that the color has had time to settle)

I've done this process on 5 different (never henna'ed) heads. Works everytime - jet black hair. Never seen the blue in the hair, though.

And if you've ever seen indigo stain a white, plastic container, it leaves a blue stain.


----------



## HanaKuroi

shyekiera said:
			
		

> So disappointed at the lack of customer service I am receiving from hennasooq



I am surprised to hear that.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Natty_Virgo

shyekiera said:


> So disappointed at the lack of customer service I am receiving from hennasooq



This was two post up from me...how the hell did I miss this!? I just ordered from there. I hope you get your issues resolved soon.


----------



## shyekiera

Cali2tx said:


> This was two post up from me...how the hell did I miss this!? I just ordered from there. I hope you get your issues resolved soon.



It wouldn't even been a issue if 1. I haven't heard how quickly others receive their product... and 2.  If my inquiries were being answered


----------



## Wenbev

I've ordered henna on several occasions from henna sooq without a problem and I'm all the way on the west coast. It may have something to do with when they drop off packages to the postal. I think they only drop off 2x a week. Have you tried to contact Khadija? They are pretty good with responding to emails.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

My co-worker from India just gave me some her henna. It's in a green bag called Neha Rachhni Mehandi. It's from India and I assume its BAQ because it says "best for hands"

Anyhoo she instructed me to let soak in water 4-5 hrs or overnight. Which is better? I am only doing henna for its strengthening powers and not necessarily color. Does it even matter?

After that she says mix to a paste(thicker than pancake batter).... But I think I may make it a little smoother based on ya'lls observations with respect to rinsing out.

Then she says apply on freshly washed hair (should not be oily)...let sit 2-3 hrs (should not be totally dry when it's time to rinse.

Wash/Rinse out with cold or lukewarm water thoroughly then once hair is dry, add oils, shampoo or condition.

Should I add anything to this regimen?


----------



## Aggie

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> My co-worker from India just gave me some her henna. It's in a green bag called Neha Rachhni Mehandi. It's from India and I assume its BAQ because it says "best for hands"
> 
> Anyhoo she instructed me to let soak in water 4-5 hrs or overnight. Which is better? I am only doing henna for its strengthening powers and not necessarily color. Does it even matter?
> 
> After that she says mix to a paste(thicker than pancake batter).... But I think I may make it a little smoother based on ya'lls observations with respect to rinsing out.
> 
> Then she says apply on freshly washed hair (should not be oily)...let sit 2-3 hrs (should not be totally dry when it's time to rinse.
> 
> Wash/Rinse out with cold or lukewarm water thoroughly then once hair is dry, add oils, shampoo or condition.
> 
> Should I add anything to this regimen?


 

If you are using henna for conditioning purposes, you would not need to wait for the dye in the henna to release so therefore, waiting overnight after mixing the henna is not necessary but it doesn't hurt either. 

The difference is in how long you leave the henna on your hair anyway. Even if the dye releases and you only want to condition your hair, then I would recomend that you only leave the henna on your hair for about 30 to no more than 60 minutes only. Now if you want a little color, then by all means leave the henna on your hair for 2-3 hours. 

I would also recommend that you saran wrap your hair after applying the henna snugly to avoid the henna becoming hard and dry like clay, especially if you want an easier removal/rinse-out process. You can also use a conditioning cap for this purpose if you choose to but I find that it doesn't do as good a job as the saran wrap.

When you condition your hair post the henna treatment, make sure to use a moisturizing conditioner, preferably a deep one for maybe an hour or more if you prefer, to soften the hair and make it nice and supple.

HTH!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Thanks Aggie!


----------



## mshoneyfly

I put my oils and deep conditioner in the mix to make it easier to wash out and less drying.  I also use a cheapie conditioner to get any residue out after rinsing


----------



## danniegirl

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> My co-worker from India just gave me some her henna. It's in a green bag called Neha Rachhni Mehandi. It's from India and I assume its BAQ because it says "best for hands"
> 
> Anyhoo she instructed me to let soak in water 4-5 hrs or overnight. Which is better? I am only doing henna for its strengthening powers and not necessarily color. Does it even matter?
> 
> After that she says mix to a paste(thicker than pancake batter).... But I think I may make it a little smoother based on ya'lls observations with respect to rinsing out.
> 
> Then she says apply on freshly washed hair (should not be oily)...let sit 2-3 hrs (should not be totally dry when it's time to rinse.
> 
> Wash/Rinse out with cold or lukewarm water thoroughly then once hair is dry, add oils, shampoo or condition.
> 
> Should I add anything to this regimen?


 


If you don't want to color you might want to try a henna gloss

its basically 50% henna mixed with 50% conditioner this makes it easier to mix and easier to rinse out I got my recipe from curly nikky

http://www.curlynikki.com/2010/05/curlynikkis-henna-gloss-recipe.html

*Henna Gloss Purpose:* A henna gloss is used when you want subtle color change along with deep conditioning. It's easier to apply because of the wonderful slip provided by the conditioner, much easier to rinse, and leaves your hair smooth and soft, as opposed to crackily and dry after a straight or full strength henna treatment.

Yesterday I called it a mild henna, but I'd like to retract that. I started thinking... it would be considered a mild henna if I used less henna and more conditioner. My mix was 50/50... so I guess I did more of a _Conditioning Henna Treatment_! Remember that the property in henna that dyes the hair red, is the same one that conditions, strengthens, defizzes, and smooths. Mixing in 1 or 2 tablespoons of henna (into a cup or two of conditioner) will give you very little color change, but you'll also miss out on the full effects of henna's conditioning powers... so you'll have to make that call yourself. This would be a great option for two types of folks:

_1. Those of you that want to see what the hype is about, without making the color commitment. _Just be sure to strand test, and to modify my recipe. You should mix 1-2 tablespoons of henna directly into your conditioner (not allowing for dye release) and only leave-in for 20-30 minutes. Henna is strong, so ALWAYS strand test... the red will creep up on ya quick!

_2. Faithful henna'ers that want to experience soft, smooth results upon rinsing._ It's truly amazing! My 50/50 mix left me with similar dye release, color uptake (I was surprised), strengthening, and smoothing. I'm impressed.

*What You'll Need: *


BAQ Henna (at least 100g)
A light, protein free conditioner-- Many users across the web like the Generic Matrix Biolage Balm from Sallys.
*Optional: Honey, Unsweetened Yogurt (some people use Yogurt in place of the conditioner)
*

My Henna Gloss Instructions:*


_Mix your henna as you would for a regular, full strength treatment. _I added 100g of Jamila henna to 1.5 cups (I never measure... I just get it to the consistency of cake batter) of warm green tea. I usually use 2 or 3 tea bags.

_I sealed off the container and let it sit for a few hours_... only because I was feeling lazy. In the future, I will probably go right into the next step.

_Mix in 1 cup of conditioner._ I used Tresemme Naturals conditioner. Next time though, I will probably buy the Generic Biolage Balm conditioner because it is much thicker. Either that, or use less liquid to mix my henna. It was a little too runny for my liking.

_Apply to damp and detangled hair in sections. _Then don a plastic baggy, cotton balls or tissue rolled up near your ears to catch drippies, and a scarf to cover the ugly mess, lol.

_Leave in for the desired amount of time._ Remember, the shorter (15-30 minutes), the less dye uptake... so less red, but also less conditioning. I left mine in overnight, which is why I'm referring to it as a Conditioning Henna Treatment. I got the full benefits of henna with the added bonus of a moisturizing DT!

_Dunk your head in the tub to wash away most of the mix. _Hop in the shower and rinse away the rest using a cheapy, slippery conditioner. It rinses very easily, and you could probably skip the tub dunking 

Apply a Deep Treatment

_Rinse, and style as usual_. I did my typical Twist-n-Curl and flat twisted the roots. This new modification (the flat twisting) has done AMAZING things! My waves/curls are much more consistent.
There you have it folks! I hope this is helpful... the key things to remember are:

1. Modify my recipe and leave it in for less time if you want only a subtle color change. If you want the full benefits of color and henna's conditioning powers, leave in for at least 4 hours (I leave mine in overnight).

2. Use a cheapy conditioner free of protein, and preferably free of cones.

3. If you're trying my mix, use the least amount of tea possible... too much and you'll have an annoying runny mess.


Later Gators,
Nik


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

danniegirl.

That sounds good too. However I already mixed 150g with water and it made a lot, I set it overnight and was all set to use it, but some issues came up this morning and I haven't used it yet.....

If I use half of it with condish, can I freeze the other half and use it within 2 weeks? Like @ Aggie said, I was not going to keep it on for a long time. Maybe 90 min tops.


----------



## danniegirl

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> @danniegirl.
> 
> That sounds good too. However I already mixed 150g with water and it made a lot, I set it overnight and was all set to use it, but some issues came up this morning and I haven't used it yet.....
> 
> If I use half of it with condish, can I freeze the other half and use it within 2 weeks? Like @ Aggie said, I was not going to keep it on for a long time. Maybe 90 min tops.


 

yes you can freeze it I have some frozen henna sitting out right now 

Im trying to become a henna head so I have been really going hard doing henna every week for the last month 

I pre made 400 grams a few weeks ago then I separated it for 5 applications 3 full hennas and 2 henna glosses I have a gloss sitting out right now last week I used a full one and I loved how smooth it was as compared to the week before when I used a full one freshly made. 

oh for my gloss I just separate a small amount I will add the conditioner when it thaws 

oh just an fyi In stead of putting it in a container I put them in a zip lock bag wrapped the bags in aluminum foil then in saran wrap then put all of them  in a larger freezer bag 

so last week I was able to thaw out a full henna bag and just clip the end of the bag and directly apply it to my hair like icing to a cake  it was really mess free.


this will be my first time doing a gloss during the day and I plan on leaving it on until im done with the laundry so that might be about two hours or so.

GOOD LUCK HOPE IT WORKS OUT WELL 

let me know how it comes out


----------



## Aggie

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Thanks @Aggie!


 
You are quite welcomed naturalgyrl5199. All the best with your mix.


----------



## JC-Junkie

Hello everyone !
I have a quick question I just want to be sure about. I have done henna treatments before but I am interested in trying out Cassia Obovata. There are different views on whether you can chemically dye your hair after you have done a chemical treatment, like if you treated your hair with body art quality henna then it should be fine. I just wanted to know whether this applies for Cassia Obovata.
I want to try it but I would also like to dye my hair chemical in the future.
Also, I read tthat although Cassia Obovata has similar benefits to henna, it is not as long lasting as henna. I would just like to know if Cassia Obovata is just as good as henna but without the red colour or henna is the best for increase in thickness and strength ?

TIA and HHG !


----------



## Cattypus1

At Lush henna heads in here?  Just bought some and I'm sitting here under plastic waiting for my results!  I'd love to hear your experiences.


----------



## Rozlewis

Cattypus1, I just recently starting using henna 2 months ago. I applied another henna treatment last night and washed it out early this morning. It was not as bad o messy as I thought. I use the BAQ henna from Henna Sooq. I actually do the henna gloss treatment for the conditioning and coloring benefits. I am loving the results and the way my hair feels after a treatment. So far my experience has been very positive. I am mastering the art of application with very little mess. I plan to do this once a month. Good luck to you.


----------



## kxlot79

Re: Dying over henna
I've not done this personally but I've witnessed two anecdotal reactions:
1) the lady used "fake" henna, henna with adulterants added, primarily metallic salts to intensify the henna color. In this case, commercial dye reacted very badly to the metallic salts and caused her hair to appear to "melt," and I think that's where this myth of violent henna/dye  reactions came from.
2) the girl used BAQ quality henna and several days later used a commercial dye. She got uneven color deposit. The science is: henna forms a semipermeable barrier which wears over time. So there were spaces along the hair shaft the henna had worn off, worn down and in those spaces, more commercial dye could deposit. She eventually got a uniform color so I assume this is correctable. Double or triple processing is generally thought to be something to avoid so... ***Kanye Shrug***

Re: Cassia Obovata
The deposit is clear or yellowish so color change is negligible unless you're blonde. It is known to be a less durable and weaker strengthening treatment than henna, but I think it'd be safe to assume you can get similar patchy color with a dye if it isn't able to wear uniformly off.
People who use cassia tend to use it with greater frequency to compensate for its weakness. 
Hope this helps! 



JC-Junkie said:


> Hello everyone !
> I have a quick question I just want to be sure about. I have done henna treatments before but I am interested in trying out Cassia Obovata. There are different views on whether you can chemically dye your hair after you have done a chemical treatment, like if you treated your hair with body art quality henna then it should be fine. I just wanted to know whether this applies for Cassia Obovata.
> I want to try it but I would also like to dye my hair chemical in the future.
> Also, I read tthat although Cassia Obovata has similar benefits to henna, it is not as long lasting as henna. I would just like to know if Cassia Obovata is just as good as henna but without the red colour or henna is the best for increase in thickness and strength ?
> 
> TIA and HHG !



via LHCF App


----------



## JC-Junkie

Thank you kxlot79 !

I revisited henna again after i had to stop because i became super busy with studies and stuff and I am in love all over again ! But I am still kinda confused about how it works 
Does it penetrate the hair shaft or just coat it ? I've read so many different views  But either way it's lovely =) Next time I'll mix it with aloe vera juice so it's more moisturising, but still get a good release of dye


----------



## kxlot79

It's just a coating. It doesn't penetrate the hair shaft. 
I've used coconut hot oil treatments after henna to re-soften/moisturize though with great effect, since coconut oil CAN penetrate the hair shaft! 2 weeks before my monthly henna treatment. And you've made me look forward to it even more! 



JC-Junkie said:


> Thank you kxlot79 !
> 
> I revisited henna again after i had to stop because i became super busy with studies and stuff and I am in love all over again ! But I am still kinda confused about how it works
> Does it penetrate the hair shaft or just coat it ? I've read so many different views  But either way it's lovely =) Next time I'll mix it with aloe vera juice so it's more moisturising, but still get a good release of dye



via LHCF App


----------



## JC-Junkie

Thank you again kxlot79 
So with this coating it lasts a while right ? Helping thickness ? I crave thickness  I remember when I henna'ered frequently some years ago I did get increase in thickness but I don't remember how long it lasted for.

I'm excited to do my next henna treatment too !


----------



## Evo-ny

After a bad experience with LUSH's henna, I decided to try henna again. LUSH's caca noire was a nightmare to rinse out, my hair matted and dreaded as soon as the water hit it. Even though I was careful and used a litre of conditioner to get it all out, I lost a lot of hair that night and it was a pretty bad setback. 

I picked up my Jamila henna yesterday and it feels a LOT different! I've had it on overnight and I'm just about to go rinse it out. Wish me luck!


----------



## JC-Junkie

Good Luck Evo-ny ! Do report back


----------



## kxlot79

Good luck on this latest application!

Curiously, did you detangle and section before applying the Lush henna? I know Lush adds emollients like cocoa butter to their henna for a smoother application, but I've got a huge stash to use up before I can try their brand.

Also, did you allow your hair to harden with the henna on before attempting to rinse it out?



Evo-ny said:


> After a bad experience with LUSH's henna, I decided to try henna again. LUSH's caca noire was a nightmare to rinse out, my hair matted and dreaded as soon as the water hit it. Even though I was careful and used a litre of conditioner to get it all out, I lost a lot of hair that night and it was a pretty bad setback.
> 
> I picked up my Jamila henna yesterday and it feels a LOT different! I've had it on overnight and I'm just about to go rinse it out. Wish me luck!



via LHCF App


----------



## mshoneyfly

I henna regularly but I always mix with lemon juice and conditioner (tresemme naturals or shea moisture dc). I get great color every time!  I usually add hibiscus powder and sometimes coco powder to get that dark burgundy look. I also add oil to the mix and it rinses nicely. Then I use suave to cowash it all out. This way I can use as much as I want cuz its cheap!

It really fills in the holes and cracks in the hair shaft so my hair is smooth, moist and strong. I would never do it without conditioner!  Last week I mixed it with coconut milk too :loovve!:

Im thinking of doing my protein treatment a few days before henna next time since it seals the hair shaft. Its a temporary treatment though.


----------



## Evo-ny

JC-Junkie said:


> Good Luck Evo-ny ! Do report back



OMG, it was SUCH a huge difference! It took a few washes, but it was nothing like my first henna experience. Plus my bathroom doesn't look like a poo tornado tore through it!  If it was like this the first time, I would've been a henna head for 2 years already! 



kxlot79 said:


> Good luck on this latest application!
> 
> Curiously, did you detangle and section before applying the Lush henna? I know Lush adds emollients like cocoa butter to their henna for a smoother application, but I've got a huge stash to use up before I can try their brand.
> 
> Also, did you allow your hair to harden with the henna on before attempting to rinse it out?
> 
> via LHCF App



Yep, I had combed through each section before putting in the henna, so I don't know what went wrong. It never dried out, had my head all wrapped up, and I only left it in for about 4 hours. I didn't leave it in overnight or sleep with it on. Still trying to figure out why it was such a disaster for me when everyone else had no problems whatsoever. I thought that it would've been better with all the extras they put in, maybe there's something in there that my hair didn't like.

Time to indigo! Hopefully this goes well, too!


----------



## kxlot79

I've been using henna for about 18 months. My first month, I used it once a week. My second month, I used it every two weeks. My third month and since I use it once a month.
Honestly, the combo of my hair type and products and styling habits haven't allowed me to see any "wearing" of my henna treatments. I will say my hair really likes henna. I have such pretty mahogany colored hair now. And the applications are so easy now I can do them in my sleep.
From my understanding of henna, depending on the brand and lawsone % and duration of application, these factors contribute to the intensity/duration of the treatment.
The vast majority of henna I've used has a lawsone content of at least 3%, is BAQ and I follow the directions for application. So that probably contributes to my treatments being so uniform.
I've read that depending on your hair, mixture, and application a henna treatment can last 6-8 weeks. 
Some people experience curl loosening, which makes them space out their treatments or change their formulations. I haven't had such issues though, and doing it the first weekend of every month is just easier for me than remembering every 6,7, or 8 weeks.
As far as thickness, the main way I've seen this is in the dramatic decrease in manual manipulation breakage for my hair. But I've found henna treatments to be similar to protein treatments in that you have to follow up with a really good moisturizer. Otherwise your hair might seem hard or brittle and could cancel out the strengthening benefits.
HTH!
Be sure to update how it goes!! 



JC-Junkie said:


> Thank you again kxlot79
> So with this coating it lasts a while right ? Helping thickness ? I crave thickness  I remember when I henna'ered frequently some years ago I did get increase in thickness but I don't remember how long it lasted for.
> 
> I'm excited to do my next henna treatment too !



via LHCF App


----------



## kxlot79

WOW.
IDK what could've happened either. I've never heard of such a thing. Well, luckily you didn't let that discourage you from trying again. 



"Evo-ny said:


> Yep, I had combed through each section before putting in the henna, so I don't know what went wrong. It never dried out, had my head all wrapped up, and I only left it in for about 4 hours. I didn't leave it in overnight or sleep with it on. Still trying to figure out why it was such a disaster for me when everyone else had no problems whatsoever. I thought that it would've been better with all the extras they put in, maybe there's something in there that my hair didn't like.
> 
> Time to indigo! Hopefully this goes well, too!



via LHCF App


----------



## Evo-ny

Indigo was a bit messier, but went well! It didn't dye my greys though, they're still brassy orange from the henna. That's okay by me, they stand out a lot less now!

So my hair went from 1b to 1, I love how shiny it is! Definitely going to do this again in 2 weeks, then monthly after that. I'm so glad it worked this time!


----------



## HanaKuroi

Evo-ny said:
			
		

> Indigo was a bit messier, but went well! It didn't dye my greys though, they're still brassy orange from the henna. That's okay by me, they stand out a lot less now!
> 
> So my hair went from 1b to 1, I love how shiny it is! Definitely going to do this again in 2 weeks, then monthly after that. I'm so glad it worked this time!



Did u use regular indigo or organic?

Regular is supposed to cover better. 

I am glad you had a great experience with henna!

I have heard that lush henna gives poor results.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## mshoneyfly

Evo-ny said:


> Indigo was a bit messier, but went well! It didn't dye my greys though, they're still brassy orange from the henna. That's okay by me, they stand out a lot less now!
> 
> So my hair went from 1b to 1, I love how shiny it is! Definitely going to do this again in 2 weeks, then monthly after that. I'm so glad it worked this time!



Evo-ny
After the henna oxidizes, your hair will darken a bit more.


----------



## Evo-ny

HanaKuroi said:


> Did u use regular indigo or organic?
> 
> Regular is supposed to cover better.
> 
> I am glad you had a great existence with henna!
> 
> I have heard that lush henna gives poor results.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y




I think it's just regular indigo, I got it from hennasooq. My hair did feel dry, but not overly so. I expected it to be worse seeing as I put about 1/4 cup of lemon juice in my henna mixture. I did a moisture DC after the indigo and will baggy for a day or so after moisturizing and sealing.

I don't have a lot of greys, so maybe they did get dyed and the orange ones are just parts I missed. I'm not concerned, there's probably 20 or so greys on my head so it doesn't stand out. My hair looks a lot healthier being blue-black, not to mention it feels stronger too. My regular hair colour looks like dry or heat damaged black hair, indigo made it so shiny! Can't wait to see if it'll change over the next few days!

My hair is also very protein sensitive, so I feel that it's the best strengthening treatment for me! Everything else I've tried makes my hair hard and brittle. I can't rave about it enough! If only henna-ing was a LITTLE less messy (or I didn't have to worry about clean up!), it'd be perfect!


----------



## DarkJoy

Glad you had better results!

Yeah, IDK what this Lush henna is all about. It seems to turn quite a few people off to actual BAQ henna, which is unequaled in effectiveness for hair IMO.

Most of the Lush products in general are full of chemicals, extreme fragrances and other no-nos for MY hair and skin. I'm never surprised when I hear people having bad results from them, sadly... Love the idea tho...


----------



## Evo-ny

I'm so ridiculously happy with it that I am THIS close to doing it again this weekend! Can you overdo henna?


----------



## HanaKuroi

Evo-ny said:
			
		

> I'm so ridiculously happy with it that I am THIS close to doing it again this weekend! Can you overdo henna?



Nope! 

I used to henna weekly! I love it. I feel like I am at a spa.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## kxlot79

I would only say "overdoing" it is possible if you notice changes to your curl pattern you don't like...

via LHCF App


----------



## kxlot79

**double post!**
As a matter of fact, I think I'm going to henna 1 week early because this thread has me hankering for a hair treat. 

via LHCF App


----------



## JC-Junkie

kxlot79 I've just finished mixing my henna  I get all excited too ! Lol.
This time I mixed about 115g of henna with 50g of cassia, 100mls of aloe Vera juice, and a can of coconut milk, oh and some rhubarb juice which apparently will enhance the red tones although the last time I used it I didn't see anything lool. And i added some bamboo silica capsules to the mix as well, for the strengthening properties of silica. Tomorrow when I'm about to use it i will add 4 tbsp of honey. I feel this mix will be very moisturising and wonderful for my hair 
Well I hope so anyway !


----------



## Evo-ny

kxlot79 said:


> I would only say "overdoing" it is possible if you notice changes to your curl pattern you don't like...
> 
> via LHCF App



I read about the potential loosening of curls. Seeing as I'm transitioning, I'd totally welcome it! In fact, I'm hoping it does to make the transition easier. My hair type is like a super fine, dense, 4abcdxyz and it's scary! Hopefully the henna can tame it until I learn how to properly manage it.


----------



## DarkJoy

Evo-ny said:


> I read about the potential loosening of curls. Seeing as I'm transitioning, I'd totally welcome it! In fact, I'm hoping it does to make the transition easier. My hair type is like a super fine, dense, 4abcdxyz and it's scary! Hopefully the henna can tame it until I learn how to properly manage it.



I've gone from like a fine 4zzz to a 4a in certain spots. It's not an even change or fast but does happen over time. I've had some strand thickening between henna and protein reconstructors.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## JC-Junkie

DarkJoy did you say strand thickening ???  I need me some strand thickening ! Tell me more !
How long before you noticed your hair getting thicker ? And how many treatments ? How long did the thickness last for ?
I read about the henna saturation point whereby your hair is completely hennafied  is this when you experienced the strand thickening or was it sooner ?
I have quite dense but super fine hair, so I'm more interested in thickness than length (although I love both )
My new growth is coming in thick with JBCO and Mega Tek  but I want to be able to thicken the hair shaft from root to tip also 
I love henna ing though ! It's great !


----------



## kxlot79

JC-Junkie 
So how did it go?
I was going to wait til Friday or Saturday to henna my hair. I ended up doing a clarifying wash today though and thought, "What the heck? It's already clean, detangled, and damp. Might as well..."
Gratefully, I mix a couple batches at a time and keep them in 16 oz old sour cream containers. I get excellent dye release, preservation, and can henna at the drop of a hat.
Now it's just a matter of how long I'll keep it on. Hmmmm...

via LHCF App


----------



## JC-Junkie

kxlot79 I haven't done it yet  I was gonna do it today but I have to go to an event so I won't be able to.
Can I put it in the freezer and then when I come back take it out ready for use tomorrow ?
I keep my henna for no less than 12 hours but the last time I kept it in for 24 hours ! My hair wasn't even super dry it was just not as moisturised 
What's in your mix if you don't mind me asking ?


----------



## DarkJoy

JC-Junkie said:


> @DarkJoy did you say strand thickening ???  I need me some strand thickening ! Tell me more !
> How long before you noticed your hair getting thicker ? And how many treatments ? How long did the thickness last for ?
> I read about the henna saturation point whereby your hair is completely hennafied  is this when you experienced the strand thickening or was it sooner ?
> I have quite dense but super fine hair, so I'm more interested in thickness than length (although I love both )
> My new growth is coming in thick with JBCO and Mega Tek  but I want to be able to thicken the hair shaft from root to tip also
> I love henna ing though ! It's great !


 LOL JC-Junkie!! 

Some of the henna benefits (less breakage, shedding, and thickness) seemed to wear off a the 2 week point for me.  More strand fattening was noticed after a cpl months of doing it every other week. Much better thickness now. I think you really gotta build it up on the strands to notice more 'permanent' effects.

I am natural so don't hit the hard protein after. I was using Aphogee 2 min. My hair didn't like the cones after a while so now using Vatika Egg Protein Mask immediately afterwards. 

When in a rush and don't wanna do the 6 hour nonsense, I will sit under a heat cap with the henna on for like 15 mins an hour and be done in 3 hours. It works!


----------



## JC-Junkie

kxlot79 so I did it and I believe this will be my new mix  coconut milk and aloe Vera are so much more moisturising for my hair it was lovely and get this, I was able to thoroughly finger deranged whilst the mix was in my hair ! It was so smooth in my hair and glided through too  I kept itin for24 hours again too. I can also start to see some colour i my hair co ing trough also which is exciting !

DarkJoy oh so after a few months that's when more permanent results can be see ? How long when you sa permanent ? Like months ? That would be great because that's much more long lasting. I'm also a natural so I don't do a hardcore protein treatment after either, so I was thinking to use my AO GPB condish afterwards, but I moisturised with my Shea moisture curl enhancing because my hair was actually quite soft afterwards. I think I will co wash tomorrow with my AO GPB 
I wrapped my hair with a thick scarf and then added a head wrap as well to trap the heat and it worked !
My hair feels thicker though and has more volume and weight too, so it hangs a little more. Curls are more defined also, and hair feels stronger. I hope these results are long lasting ! I crave thickness, I keep saying that  but I really do !


----------



## kxlot79

aloe vera and coconut. Hmm... That's an interesting mix. Do you warm either or both liquids first?
I've heard/read that warm (or hot but not scalding) liquid releases the best dye so I've only used tea or water as a liquid. My mix this weekend had shea butter and few other things a la homemade Lush.
I forgot to put on gloves halfway through application and now have oompa loompa orange hands. Oh well.  co-workers said it looked like I had applied self-tanner. LOL. I had to do a doubletake at my dark skin for those comments.  



JC-Junkie said:


> kxlot79 so I did it and I believe this will be my new mix  coconut milk and aloe Vera are so much more moisturising for my hair it was lovely and get this, I was able to thoroughly finger deranged whilst the mix was in my hair ! It was so smooth in my hair and glided through too  I kept itin for24 hours again too. I can also start to see some colour i my hair co ing trough also which is exciting !



via LHCF App


----------



## Natty_Virgo

I just finished a henna indigo mix on my edges. It sat on my hair for 3.5 hrs, and my greys are gone yay. I Co wash daily so I hope it last at least 3 weeks.

Sent from my S3 using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy

JC-Junkie said:


> @DarkJoy oh so after a few months that's when more permanent results can be see ? How long when you sa permanent ? Like months ? That would be great because that's much more long lasting.


 
Yea, I think a couple months, but remember, I henna'd a LOT in the beginning. I say permanent cuz for 2 reasons. First the color. I got a lot of grey hairs. They WERE gray and even though I didn't henna for 2 months I only have gray roots. That's with washing, clarifying and chelating. The color don't come out. And it's been a year since I started. Second is looser coil. Some areas are loose enough I can run my fingers through ! That didn't change in my two months either.

You just have to keep using it. There's no limit on how often. You can henna everyday if you had the time. 

Have fun and good luck on your henna journey!


----------



## JC-Junkie

kxlot79 I didn't add any other liquid other than the aloe Vera, coconut milk and honey and got excellent dye release  i didnt warm any of thembut i think next time i willwarm the aloe vera and the honey, thank you for that tip  the soles of my feet are still bright orange  I got some henna on the floor and stepped in it by accident  I read that the aloe Vera juice is acidic enough to release the dye without being drying to the hair. Maybe I could use mango butter or something like that to my mix that sounds lovely !

DarkJoy thank you  at the moment I'm henna ing once a week but I get the urge to henna more, because I love the process in general  it's very therapeutic to me  I think I may hena again in about two days. Your definitely right, it's a build up over time from continuous usage and at the moment I have a little more time so I will take the opportunity to do it a but more often 
Good luck on your henna and hair journey also !


----------



## DarkJoy

JC-Junkie you got me about to indigo again. Lol. Taking out my extra henna from the freezer in a cpl days to defrost for a weekend application.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> JC-Junkie you got me about to indigo again. Lol. Taking out my extra henna from the freezer in a cpl days to defrost for a weekend application.
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



You should defrost it at work. 

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## DarkJoy

HanaKuroi said:


> You should defrost it at work.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Lol! Lol! You know I mix it when I buy baq near my job and need to henna.that night! Matter of fact, I still m and s at my desk when needed. Shoot, a Lil bottled water on the afro and my homemade butter blend in the desk for emergencies.  

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## JC-Junkie

DarkJoy now I wanna henna again too ! Might just mix up another batch right now !


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy said:


> Lol! Lol! You know I mix it when I buy baq near my job and need to henna.that night! Matter of fact, I still m and s at my desk when needed. Shoot, a Lil bottled water on the afro and my homemade butter blend in the desk for emergencies.
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



That story made me really like you!



Mixing henna at your desk!


----------



## CaramelLites

Can you mix the indigo with the henna or do you have to do a two step process?


----------



## Evo-ny

JC-Junkie said:


> DarkJoy now I wanna henna again too ! Might just mix up another batch right now !



Ugh, y'all are going to henna without me! I gotta wait for the weekend.


----------



## mshoneyfly

CaramelLites said:


> Can you mix the indigo with the henna or do you have to do a two step process?



CaramelLites
If you mix them together, you get various shades of brown depending on your proportions. If you want black you have to do the two-step with 100% of each. 

According to Hennasooq, if you mix 50% henna and 50% indigo together, you will get a rich brown tone. The more indigo you add, the darker the brown tone

DarkJoy
Evo-ny
Yall makin me plan out my next hendigo for my edges. I have a few grays to tighten up, lol. I got some plastic wrap today so I can seal up my edges and sleep in it overnight.


----------



## JC-Junkie

So couldn't help myself from the temptation and mixed up some henna  this time I also added some hibiscus powder and will add some coconut oil tomorrow when I'm about to apply it  I'm excited


----------



## kxlot79

That sounds like a good mix! Be sure to report back!
I have some hibiscus powder I've been dying to try...



JC-Junkie said:


> So couldn't help myself from the temptation and mixed up some henna  this time I also added some hibiscus powder and will add some coconut oil tomorrow when I'm about to apply it  I'm excited



via LHCF App


----------



## JC-Junkie

kxlot79 Will do


----------



## Rozlewis

I am doing a Henna Gloss tonight and will wash it out in the morning. This is my third Henna treatment. I do them the first of every month.


----------



## CaramelLites

Is it best to henna on clean or dirty hair? I brought some karishma henna from ayurnaturalbeauty.com. I'm going to mix it with avj and olive oil...maybe some conditioner. I haven't decided on the conditioner part yet.


----------



## CaramelLites

This is the henna.


----------



## kxlot79

Rozlewis Me too!  well, now that I've got some hibiscus powder I might be experimenting every 7-10 days for a month. 



CaramelLites said:


> Is it best to henna on clean or dirty hair? I brought some karishma henna from ayurnaturalbeauty.com. I'm going to mix it with avj and olive oil...maybe some conditioner. I haven't decided on the conditioner part yet.



I prefer to henna on clean, preferably clarified, hair. I feel like I get the best dye deposit on clean hair, and I also feel like there's no barrier of other product (or sweat/dust/etc) between my hair and the henna.
I also find it's easier to stay tangle free with clean, detangled hair. And I like to henna on freshly washed, damp hair for the ease of application. 

HTH!

via LHCF App


----------



## JC-Junkie

Update on my last henna treatment. It was LOVELY ! It's definitely a keeper !

HHG Ladies !


----------



## HanaKuroi

CaramelLites said:
			
		

> This is the henna.



I only use BAQ (body art quality) henna. I don't know that brand of henna.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Pompous Blue

CaramelLites said:


> This is the henna.
> View attachment 219941


CaramelLites I've used that henna before. It is BAQ with additional herbs added in. I bought several packets from ayurnaturalbeauty.com

Also, I clarify my hair before every henna application. I clarify with a bentonite or rhassoul clay mixture. The combination of clarifying before applying henna makes for a perfect application and results!


----------



## Rozlewis

Did my monthly henna treatment today and love how it makes my hair feel.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Contains Pure Henna, Amla, Shikakai, ARITHA, BHRINGRAJ and *selected herbs* as described in Century old Indian Vedas.

CaramelLites, are the selected herbs listed on the packaging you received from ayurnaturalbeauty?


----------



## CaramelLites

MileHighDiva said:


> Contains Pure Henna, Amla, Shikakai, ARITHA, BHRINGRAJ and selected herbs as described in Century old Indian Vedas.
> 
> CaramelLites, are the selected herbs listed on the packaging you received from ayurnaturalbeauty?



MileHighDiva

That's exactly what it says on the packaging.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

As much as I love henna, I may need to stop. It has loosened my curls in the back of my head. I can't deal with two different textures.

How I wished it would've loosened this crown area instead. My curls in the back are already a tad bit looser.

I think I may change the frequency that I henna from once a month to every two months.


----------



## reeko43

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> As much as I love henna, I may need to stop. It has loosened my curls in the back of my head. I can't deal with two different textures.
> 
> How I wished it would've loosened this crown area instead. My curls in the back are already a tad bit looser.
> 
> I think I may change the frequency that I henna from once a month to every two months.



I was afraid this would happen to me.  To avoid this, after doing henna for a year, I would only henna my new growth.  I am going into my third year and havve had no problems with my curl pattern.  My curls are loosest in the back and sides

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Note 2


----------



## kxlot79

Another recommendation if you experience uneven loosening of curl is to henna longer/more often in the area with a tighter curl.

I haven't experienced any curl loosening but to minimize the possibility of that, I henna the first 4-6 inches of my hair from the roots 50% more than the rest of my hair.



NaturallyATLPCH said:


> As much as I love henna, I may need to stop. It has loosened my curls in the back of my head. I can't deal with two different textures.
> 
> How I wished it would've loosened this crown area instead. My curls in the back are already a tad bit looser.
> 
> I think I may change the frequency that I henna from once a month to every two months.



via LHCF App


----------



## CaramelLites

I've heard using alma with the henna will tighten your curls up.


----------



## pinkpanther23

So the one place I got my henna from in Durham Region, Ontario stopped carrying pure henna and their henna is now mixed, any ladies in Durham Region/ GTA know where I can get some pure body art quality henna from? I'm also thinking of possibly trying lush henna but I'm not sure if I'll get the same thickness results from this... anybody know??


----------



## HanaKuroi

pinkpanther23 said:
			
		

> So the one place I got my henna from in Durham Region, Ontario stopped carrying pure henna and their henna is now mixed, any ladies in Durham Region/ GTA know where I can get some pure body art quality henna from? I'm also thinking of possibly trying lush henna but I'm not sure if I'll get the same thickness results from this... anybody know??



I have read that lush henna washes out and isn't  worth the cost.

How about ordering online?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## hair4today

pinkpanther23 said:


> So the one place I got my henna from in Durham Region, Ontario stopped carrying pure henna and their henna is now mixed, any ladies in Durham Region/ GTA know where I can get some pure body art quality henna from? I'm also thinking of possibly trying lush henna but I'm not sure if I'll get the same thickness results from this... anybody know??


pinkpanther23. I know of two stores in the Etobicoke area where I buy BAQ henna. Here is a post with the info. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=13995377&postcount=2


----------



## Evo-ny

Nothing constructive to add, just loving how shiny my hair is!


----------



## JC-Junkie

So my most recent henna mix was a little extravagant 
I mixed my henna with a some chlorella and spirulina powder and fenugreek and some silk amino acids. I was feeling even more experimental that day 
My hair came out like butter !! Especially considering the fact that henna is naturally drying. My hair was still very soft


----------



## DarkJoy

pinkpanther23 said:


> So the one place I got my henna from in Durham Region, Ontario stopped carrying pure henna and their henna is now mixed, any ladies in Durham Region/ GTA know where I can get some pure body art quality henna from? I'm also thinking of possibly trying lush henna but I'm not sure if I'll get the same thickness results from this... anybody know??


 pinkpanther23 IMO Lush henna is trash. Havent heard anything good about it. Either people get hard helmet hair or the color doesn't take or it does nothing. Mehandi.com has great hennas to order online if you dont have indian shops locally.


----------



## pinkpanther23

Thank you HanaKuroi and DarkJoy I didn't want to order online because I wanted to use it this weekenD and thanks hair4today but Etobicoke is a little out of the way for me.

Anyways I was getting desperate and I was about to purchase lusH despite the bad reviews bud luckily today after much googling I found a Persian market in Whitby that sold Jamila henna for 1.29 per box! Thank God I didn't waste the $25+ at LUSH. So if anyone is in Durham region looking for henna there's the Whitby Persian Food Market just off of Dundas (Highway 2).


----------



## DarkJoy

pinkpanther23 said:


> Thank you HanaKuroi and DarkJoy I didn't want to order online because I wanted to use it this weekenD and thanks hair4today but Etobicoke is a little out of the way for me.
> 
> Anyways I was getting desperate and I was about to purchase lusH despite the bad reviews bud luckily today after much googling I found a Persian market in Whitby that sold Jamila henna for 1.29 per box! Thank God I didn't waste the $25+ at LUSH. So if anyone is in Durham region looking for henna there's the Whitby Persian Food Market just off of Dundas (Highway 2).



Yay!love that price tag!!! Let us know how it works.

It's a shame Lush charges 25x more for that trash  hell to the no, ain't nobody got time for that!

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Okay, so its been a while since I've been in here and I use the henna pictured above that I'm too lazy to actually tag.  I know, quite sad.  LOL

But I have a question, I need to relax my hair tonight and I mixed up my henna on yesterday morning, has anyone relaxed and hennaed on the same day?  I never have.  I've done them a week apart and I know its not damaging because its natural, I just wondered if anyone has ever had any adverse effects from doing them on the same day.

I actually feel good enough to do it if no one has done it, I just wanted to hear any personal experiences. 

TIA ladies!


----------



## Evo-ny

pinkpanther23 said:


> Thank you HanaKuroi and DarkJoy I didn't want to order online because I wanted to use it this weekenD and thanks hair4today but Etobicoke is a little out of the way for me.
> 
> Anyways I was getting desperate and I was about to purchase lusH despite the bad reviews bud luckily today after much googling I found a Persian market in Whitby that sold Jamila henna for 1.29 per box! Thank God I didn't waste the $25+ at LUSH. So if anyone is in Durham region looking for henna there's the Whitby Persian Food Market just off of Dundas (Highway 2).



Holy!! Are you serious?? I'm paying almost $10 a box! Wanna grab a couple for me on your next trip? I'm semi-serious!


----------



## DarkJoy

Evo-ny said:


> Holy!! Are you serious?? I'm paying almost $10 a box! Wanna grab a couple for me on your next trip? I'm semi-serious!


 IKR?! She made me jealous even though I'm spending $2.50 for BAQ locally that is a truly envious price!


----------



## kxlot79

What do you think contributed most to the "butteriness?" The combination or any specific thing?

I usually DC before and after henna then cowash the first two washes after so my hair never really "dries" from henna, or if it does, it normalizes quickly with my DCs.

Have you used chlorella and spirulina on your hair before? It's only occurred to me to put them in smoothies. Lol



JC-Junkie said:


> So my most recent henna mix was a little extravagant
> I mixed my henna with a some chlorella and spirulina powder and fenugreek and some silk amino acids. I was feeling even more experimental that day
> My hair came out like butter !! Especially considering the fact that henna is naturally drying. My hair was still very soft



via LHCF App


----------



## JC-Junkie

kxlot79 I think the addition of fenugreek and the silk amino acids, especially the SAA because they help retain moisture as well as strength  and also the coconut milk and aloe Vera.
I love the addition of chlorella and spirulina because it has all the goodness of vitamins and amino aces and protein. I think my hair can take protein and henna together, because I left it in over night, but even though there concentration of protein wasn't high 
 It this is the first time I have used it in my hair, and it washed it very easily too. The day befor I had slathered my hair with some Aubrey Organics Glyco Protein  my hair loves protein and henna !


----------



## Bun Mistress

I bought a brick of lush I had to use it two time before I saw a difference (So that was a total of 3 hennaidgos to get rid og ther henna red color I had).  

It had its pros and cons.  If henna was drying for you alone, then this might be an alternative. 
, I have antoherI think the reason people dont see a color change is the instructions.  I never follow them. It tells you to add near boiling water and place the mixture over a double broiler to incorporate.  I'm sure this makes the mixed easier to blend but this level of heat would destroy dye (in my opinion).

I will likely do back to powers however,  I tried this and is was ok, I didn't have a dry hair issues and for the first time with henna felt I could just dry my hair and go (a first for me).


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82

I am super interested in trying henna... I went through the first 20 pages of this thread to get recipe and brand ideas and need a likkle assistance...  I found a local Indian Market and want to be a little (a lot) knowledgeable when I go in later this week.  

-Should I only be looking for BAQ henna?
-What ingredients in certain hennas' should I stay away from?
-How much (in grams) will I need per application? (4a/relaxed/APL)
-Oil on damp hair before application?
-I want to add some extra conditioning agents; however I'm so confused between conditioner, yogurt, honey, etc.  As a newbie to Henna, would one (or all) be better?

TYIA - If you reply, can you @ me so I can see it?


----------



## Jas123

KaramelDiva1978;18834013
i relax and henna on the same day all the time... been doing it for years.... henna is the only "protein" i use on my hair as i am protein sensitive... henna is a mainstay in my regimen and henna'ing on relaxer day (and then 6-8 wks later) is how i keep up my henna schedule... hth

eta: never had a problem, also i don't terp my henna... i just add water and sometimes honey... after relaxer is thoroughly washed out henna is applied... i leave it on for a minimum of 3hrs... i rinse THOROUGHLY and follow up with a moisturizing/hydrating conditioner which i use for 30 minutes w/heat
eata: i use jamilla henna which is baq... it's pure henna w/nothing added to it... i use to add amla but i noticed over time amla took out my auburn hilites (amla is supposed to darken the hair over time)


KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Okay, so its been a while since I've been in here and I use the henna pictured above that I'm too lazy to actually tag.  I know, quite sad.  LOL
> 
> But I have a question, I need to relax my hair tonight and I mixed up my henna on yesterday morning, has anyone relaxed and hennaed on the same day?  I never have.  I've done them a week apart and I know its not damaging because its natural, I just wondered if anyone has ever had any adverse effects from doing them on the same day.
> 
> I actually feel good enough to do it if no one has done it, I just wanted to hear any personal experiences.
> 
> TIA ladies!


----------



## Shadiyah

ok it was henna day for me yesterday. I trimmed my hair the day before and I always love how my hair turns out after it being freshly henna and trimmed. I try to henna every month and trim every 3 months or so.


----------



## Rozlewis

I applied my henna on Friday, left it in overnight, and washed it out on Saturday. Love when my hair has a fresh henna treatment. However, I tried something a little different and noticed more color this time. I do a henna gloss treatment but I was mixing it on one day and applying it the next day. I was told that for my batch of henna the dye release time was 3 0 4 hours and I should apply it sooner. Instead of mixing my henna treatment on Thursday I made in on Friday afternoon around 3:00 and applied it around 7:00 PM. This made a big difference in terms of the amount of color that was deposited in my hair. I will do this from now on.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Rozlewis said:


> I applied my henna on Friday, left it in overnight, and washed it out on Saturday. Love when my hair has a fresh henna treatment. However, I tried something a little different and noticed more color this time. I do a henna gloss treatment but I was mixing it on one day and applying it the next day. I was told that for my batch of henna the dye release time was 3 0 4 hours and I should apply it sooner. Instead of mixing my henna treatment on Thursday I made in on Friday afternoon around 3:00 and applied it around 7:00 PM. This made a big difference in terms of the amount of color that was deposited in my hair. I will do this from now on.



Are you using red raj?

Isn't it funny how different hennas have different color release times?

I am using jamila this treatment and the release time is long. I think it has the longest time.


----------



## mshoneyfly

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> I am super interested in trying henna... I went through the first 20 pages of this thread to get recipe and brand ideas and need a likkle assistance...  I found a local Indian Market and want to be a little (a lot) knowledgeable when I go in later this week.
> 
> -Should I only be looking for BAQ henna?
> -What ingredients in certain hennas' should I stay away from?
> -How much (in grams) will I need per application? (4a/relaxed/APL)
> -Oil on damp hair before application?
> -I want to add some extra conditioning agents; however I'm so confused between conditioner, yogurt, honey, etc.  As a newbie to Henna, would one (or all) be better?
> 
> TYIA - If you reply, can you @ me so I can see it?



DominicanBrazilian82
Did you end up getting any henna?

Im just seeing your post. Jamila (sp?) brand is good for newbies (thats what I use). It gives nice color.  I also have Godrej Nupur Mehendi 9 herb blend. It has lots of good stuff in with the henna for awesome conditioning. Most stores should have these. They are both BAQ.  Mehendi means henna btw. 

They usually come in 100 gram packs. One is enough for an application. I have never used oil before applying but I do it on damp, freshly washed hair. I use a R/O before applying so the hair is conditioned and not tangled. 

I add a protein free moisturizing conditioner. I have mixed with Shea Moisture Raw dc, Tresemme Naturals, Eden Bodyworks Jojoba Monoi dc and also the R/O conditioner from this line. I also add oils to my henna mix. Before adding anything, i mix the powder with warm water, a few pinches of sugar and a cap of lemon juice to speed up dye release. After adding everything, i put a small square of paper towel on the surface then cover the surface with plastic wrap, then put the top on to seal it. (I have found that if I don't put the plastic wrap on, the dye wont release. I let sit overnight, apply and let sit for another four hours. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82

mshoneyfly said:


> DominicanBrazilian82
> Did you end up getting any henna?
> 
> Im just seeing your post. Jamila (sp?) brand is good for newbies (thats what I use). It gives nice color.  I also have Godrej Nupur Mehendi 9 herb blend. It has lots of good stuff in with the henna for awesome conditioning. Most stores should have these. They are both BAQ.  Mehendi means henna btw.
> 
> They usually come in 100 gram packs. One is enough for an application. I have never used oil before applying but I do it on damp, freshly washed hair. I use a R/O before applying so the hair is conditioned and not tangled.
> 
> I add a protein free moisturizing conditioner. I have mixed with Shea Moisture Raw dc, Tresemme Naturals, Eden Bodyworks Jojoba Monoi dc and also the R/O conditioner from this line. I also add oils to my henna mix. Before adding anything, i mix the powder with warm water, a few pinches of sugar and a cap of lemon juice to speed up dye release. After adding everything, i put a small square of paper towel on the surface then cover the surface with plastic wrap, then put the top on to seal it. (I have found that if I don't put the plastic wrap on, the dye wont release. I let sit overnight, apply and let sit for another four hours.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Yes I did.  I picked it up a few weeks back (the same day I posted).  I got the Reshma brand.  I haven't yet used it but i did an Amla powder conditioning yesterday where I mixed 50g of Amla, warm water and HV 24/7 moisture.  Left it on for about 45 minutes w/o heat.  This gave me a little practice for when I henna.  Your recipe looks about what I plan to do.  Been researching daily to get a real jist of what to expect.  I'll probably do it after I relax this week sometime.  Will most definitely update when I do.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I finally did a henna yesterday. I used jamila this time. I mixed with coconut milk and 2 tablespoons of Sukesh. I used 100 grams of henna. I cured it in a mason jar with the lid on overnight. I left it on for five hours. 

Then I used Milcreek Biologics with Keratin and Giovanni's Nutrafix for two hours. My moisturizing dc was Bask cocoa treat something mixed with Qhemets  cocoa tree detangling ghee overnight.

My hair loves Keratin especially after a henna.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## mshoneyfly

JC-Junkie said:


> So my most recent henna mix was a little extravagant
> I mixed my henna with a some chlorella and spirulina powder and fenugreek and some silk amino acids. I was feeling even more experimental that day
> My hair came out like butter !! Especially considering the fact that henna is naturally drying. My hair was still very soft



JC-Junkie
I am doing a henna tonight and feeling a little adventuress myself !  I usually add conditioner, oils, avg, honey and coconut milk powder. I have some chlorella that I never took and I have SAA powder that I add to DCs. 

Did you add anything else to the above mix besides the fenugreek?  What brand of henna did you use?  I mixed Godrej Nupur and Jamilla henna. The nupur already has fenugreek so I wont add more of that but do you think The above ingredients with chlorella and SAA would be too much??


----------



## JC-Junkie

mshoneyfly hi there ! Sorry this so late, I've just this now 
No I didn't add anything else, just those powders along with my usual coconut milk, honey and aloe vera juice. I don't actually know the brand of henna I use, because I bought it from Amazon however I do know its organic and has 3.2% lawsone 
I don't think your recipe is too too much, I would say just be careful not to use many oils is all I would say.
But I'm guessing you have done the treatment now ? Let us know how it goes !


----------



## mshoneyfly

JC-Junkie
Thanks!  I used chlorella, SAA powder, coconut milk powder, coconut oil, avg, JBCO and conditioner. Next time I will include honey. Im glad I went ahead with it. It took away that dry henna feeling and didn't interfere with my color at all. My hair is nice and dark berry colored.   I will be mixing it up with chlorella from now on!!


----------



## JC-Junkie

mshoneyfly That's great hat this worked for you ! It does make my hair more softer also  think I might whip up a batch tonight actually !


----------



## Nova

I henna'd day before.  I didn't intend to right away because the day before that, I washed my hair (didn't clarify), dc'd and applied oils to my hair after my final rinse.  The next day I was anxious to try my henna mixture but I didn't feel like washing the oils out of my hair, so I applied my henna mixture on dry hair!  I've never done this before and didn't have a clue about the outcome.  I just hoped it would at least tone down the grays.  

My henna mixture:  When I went to grab a box of Jamilla, I saw green plastic bag beside it.  I forgot I ordered henna from Henna Sooq sometime last year, so I used that instead.  I never stick to a recipe, I just throw in whatever I feel like at the time.  I added:  approx. 1/4 cup hibiscus powder, about a 1/4 cup or less of cinnamon, juice from 1-med. lemon, 1 cup (or more) hot water and mixed.  It sat overnight.  The next day I added some coconut oil and about a 1/4 cup of Cholesterol condish.  As I said before, I applied to "dry hair", saran wrapped my head, put a plastic cap on and tied my scarf on top.  I left the mixture on overnight and rinsed the next morning.  I rinsed for about 12-15 mins. to make sure I got all the powder bits out, I applied a bottle of VO5 Condish until my rinse was clear.  

Results:  My (relaxed 4b) hair felt like silk and was very easy to comb.  I hardly lost any hair and my stark-white edges are now a brassy-like auburn.  The rest of my hair color appears the same...off-blackish, with sprinkles of brassy strands throughout my head.  I'm starting to go gray which is my primary reason for henna-ing.   I placed the leftover henna in the freezer for the next  treatment.  

My goal:  To henna bi-wkly for the next several months.  I'm hoping this will help me stretch my relaxer t/u's and strengthen and thicken my hair.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## angelhairtype4

Do you still get the conditioning benefits of henna without adding an acid for color release? I don't want to much color or big color change as much as I would like the conditioning properties.


----------



## HanaKuroi

angelhairtype4 said:


> Do you still get the conditioning benefits of henna without adding an acid for color release? I don't want to much color or big color change as much as I would like the conditioning properties.



I only add warm distilled water and get great dye release. If you don't want color apply the henna as soon you mix it up and add conditioner to make a henna gloss. I don't know how soon you would need to rinse it out. If you have dark hair you won't  have much if any color change, just highlights in the sun from certain angles. When in doubt do a strand test for color.  You could try cassia obovata it is called clear henna even though it is from a different plant. The conditioning properties are considered similar.


----------



## mshoneyfly

Another powder to try if you don't want the color from henna is spina christi powder. I just received this in my order but haven't tried it yet. 

Also the kupur kachri powder is really strengthening and smells delicious.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## angelhairtype4

Thanks ladies! For my first application I will do the henna gloss. 
Also Curlynikki just posted an updated article for those new to henna on her website.

http://www.curlynikki.com/2013/10/henna-for-natural-hair-your-questions.html


----------



## Duchess007

^^^I think I'm going to try a mid-month henna gloss for the next couple of months to see if my hair likes it. I just rinsed out this month's henna, and I am, as always, happy with the way my hair feels. I used to henna once a week, so I can't see my hair not liking this.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011

Duchess007 said:


> ^^^I think I'm going to try a mid-month henna gloss for the next couple of months to see if my hair likes it. I just rinsed out this month's henna, and I am, as always, happy with the way my hair feels. I used to henna once a week, so I can't see my hair not liking this.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



You must have applying henna down to the T Duchess007


----------



## Aggie

I mixed my henna this morning with some kalpi tone, amla, brahmi and bringhraj powders and it's sitting outside in the sun releasing. I will be doing a henna treatment later today followed by some indigo treatment as well.


----------



## Duchess007

Lilmama1011 said:


> You must have applying henna down to the T Duchess007



Me and my hubby both!  We've both mixed it and now he does EVERYTHING- mixing AND applying. I am VERY lucky that he's willing to help because it's a mess to do alone.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## kxlot79

That's pretty adorable! DH is all thumbs when it comes to helping with anything except braid/twist take down. And even then, he'll do 5 before complaining his arms/fingers hurt but later brag how he did "half." 
Lucky gal indeed!



Duchess007 said:


> Me and my hubby both!  We've both mixed it and now he does EVERYTHING- mixing AND applying. I am VERY lucky that he's willing to help because it's a mess to do alone.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007

Mixed henna in a 1:4 ratio with my conditioner. Am about to rinse after leaving it in overnight. 

Gloss: 




Henna:






Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Aggie

Im doing a one-step hendigo treatment right now using some left over henna I had 2 weeks ago. I added some fresh indigo to it to stretch it for a full head treatment.


----------



## 317537

Did something new with my hendigo I mixed up 100 g Moroccan henna with warm water and a few squirts of Pantene beautiful lengths   Then I took out a big spoonful mixed it 50/50 with indigo       Then I applied plain henna to my hair and the hendigo to my stubborn lil temples which have a few very annoying very resistant grays.   Turned out great!  Freshened up my henna without being black and got those stubborn temples dark dark blackish which is better than the orangey brown my plain henna leaves them.   Does anyone get creative with their henna like this?  I wish I could get a perfect med golden brown with henna but Im fine with the reddish brown Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Pompous Blue

317537
That is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## mshoneyfly

317537 said:


> Did something new with my hendigo I mixed up 100 g Moroccan henna with warm water and a few squirts of Pantene beautiful lengths   Then I took out a big spoonful mixed it 50/50 with indigo       Then I applied plain henna to my hair and the hendigo to my stubborn lil temples which have a few very annoying very resistant grays.   Turned out great!  Freshened up my henna without being black and got those stubborn temples dark dark blackish which is better than the orangey brown my plain henna leaves them.   Does anyone get creative with their henna like this?  I wish I could get a perfect med golden brown with henna but Im fine with the reddish brown Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


  I did something similar one time with indigo and it worked great on my edges. But indigo stinks sooo bad!!  Dont know if I could take it again  

ETA:  Your hair is absolutely gorgeous!!

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Pompous Blue

Bought* Rajasthani* from hennasooq.com. Love this henna! When mixed with about 3 tbsp of indigo, it gave my hair a nice medium brown shade. Jamila henna never does this.

And also in comparison to Jamila henna, it was harder to wash out than Jamila. I only co-wash once to remove Jamila from my hair, but I had to co-wash twice with the *Rajasthani.*

But overall, I think my go-to henna will be *Rajasthani *after I use up my Jamila stash.


----------



## mshoneyfly

Pompous Blue said:


> Bought Rajasthani from hennasooq.com. Love this henna! When mixed with about 3 tbsp of indigo, it gave my hair a nice medium brown shade. Jamila henna never does this.  And also in comparison to Jamila henna, it was harder to wash out than Jamila. I only co-wash once to remove Jamila from my hair, but I had to co-wash twice with the Rajasthani.  But overall, I think my go-to henna will be Rajasthani after I use up my Jamila stash.



Pompous Blue
I have a pack of Rajasthani henna from Hennasooq but haven't tried it yet. I love Jamila and have a nice stash going from Hennasooq and B-N-B sales. I have been henna'ing twice a month with some hibiscus added and my hair is sooo dark now. I went from sandy reddish brown due to long term no lye relaxing. It looks black from a distance but under light you can see the red really well.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## NowIAmNappy

Just put henna in my hair and did a clay mask.. Spa Day


----------



## LaBelleLL

Bought Lush's caca brun today. First time using it and will be the first time I will mix the henna with coffee only. They say it makes the hair brown. Looking forward to see how this goes!!


----------



## Aggie

Hey NowIAmNappy, today is spa day for my hair and my face. I have a pumpkin exfoliating mask by MUAC I'll be using today. For my hair, hendigoing with Nupur henna and Ayurnaturalbeauty.com indigo.


----------



## bellebebe

Naturals who use henna.  How does it affect your flat ironning?


----------



## Joigirl

I have used henna in the past to color my gray strands. I used indigo last night as well following the two step method. I love the results. I still have a few dark auburn strands, but over all my hair looks like a very rich black brown color with a few auburn highlights. Due to oxidation, the color might change some, but I really like the results.


----------



## DarkJoy

bellebebe said:


> Naturals who use henna.  How does it affect your flat ironning?



It doesn't affect it

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Aggie

I just checked my indigo from ayurnaturalbeauty.com and realised it is expired (only had 1 bag left) so I'll use one I bought from hennasooq instead.


----------



## classoohfive

I stocked up on my henna and indigo (have plenty of amla) during Black Friday. My package should have arrived on Saturday but the weather delayed it. I've been wearing scarfs not by choice but to hide the grays on the top of my head  My henna process is so long (I have to keep it on for hours and do a two-step, my hair is stubborn) but after needing it for so long I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Aggie

Wow, oiling my hair and scalp with amla-brahmi oil got me amazingly soft results this time around. I need to buy another large bottle of it - I only have a little bit left for just 1 more henna treatment.

Even after washing out the indigo (salt was added and dissolved in hot distilled water, then added to indigo powder which I let sit for 15 minutes before coating my hair), my hair responded well to deep conditioning as well and detangled like a dream. I'm keepin' this method.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Aggie are you using KeraVada oils?  I didn't know that dry indigo can go bad.  How long can you keep it for?  I bought an indigo gift set, during the Henna Sooq BF sale.


----------



## Smiley79

Sorry if this has already been answered but I couldn't look through all those pages:

I _might_ be dyeing my hair with Bigen black dye...but I plan on starting Henna next month. Will it be okay to use the Henna after using a black dye. I am using the Henna for conditionign benefits not color. (I don't mind using Indigo afterwards if need be). The Henna that I plan to use is Napur brand. Hope I spelled that correct.


----------



## Aggie

MileHighDiva said:


> @Aggie are you using KeraVada oils? I didn't know that dry indigo can go bad. How long can you keep it for? I bought an indigo gift set, during the Henna Sooq BF sale.


 
MileHighDiva,

The expiration date was on the package and typically they last 3 years after the packaged date. I have never used KeraVada oils. I usually get the amla-brahmi oils and indigo from www.ayurnaturalbeauty.com. 

I just used hennasooq's indigo and truth be told, I like the results of the coloring depth of the indigo from ayurnaturalbeauty.com a lot better. 

I will most likely only be purchasing the Moroccan henna from either Hennasooq or Hennaking.com. I really want to try that particular henna but hennasooq hardly ever has it in stock - it's so frustrating.


HTH!


----------



## Aggie

Smiley79 said:


> Sorry if this has already been answered but I couldn't look through all those pages:
> 
> I _might_ be dyeing my hair with Bigen black dye...but I plan on starting Henna next month. Will it be okay to use the Henna after using a black dye. I am using the Henna for conditionign benefits not color. (I don't mind using Indigo afterwards if need be). The Henna that I plan to use is Napur brand. Hope I spelled that correct.


 Smiley79

I have never dyed my hair with anyhting other than BAQ (body art quality) henna. As long as you use BAQ henna, you should be fine. I also use Nupur henna and I love it.


----------



## MileHighDiva

..........


----------



## Smiley79

Thanks Aggie


----------



## juliehp

Many people have developed severe allergic reactions to Bigen. I personally wouldn't use it. I have used Godrej Nupur Henna 9 herbs with wonderful results. I will be doing it again later this month.


----------



## Tonto

I need to remember to henna once a month. My henna is ready in my freezer and just wait to get out and meet my hair again. Instead of keeping it overnight, I will stay under a hooded dryer for 1 hour or 2. This Saturday is wash day; I am already calculating that if I wake up early (6 am) in the morning, wash my hair, put henna, sit under the dryer, wash it out, go back under the dryer- no wet hair for me while it's -18 celsius - cornrow my hair to prepare for a wig I will probably be done by 2pm. God be with me...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow

Hey ladies...

Can someone please tell me how to get a dark brown with henna?  I mix my henna and indigo and it turns my grays a golden color but I think I want them to turn dark brown like my hair. Any advice would be gr8. TIA!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Hey ladies...
> 
> Can someone please tell me how to get a dark brown with henna?  I mix my henna and indigo and it turns my grays a golden color but I think I want them to turn dark brown like my hair. Any advice would be gr8. TIA!
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Are you using regular or organic indigo?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow

HanaKuroi said:


> Are you using regular or organic indigo?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I dk I got it from my local Indian store. Its in a blue box.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I dk I got it from my local Indian store. Its in a blue box.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Hmmm, maybe you should order some regular indigo from hennasooq. I hear she has good indigo.  I am not sure how to get the brown you want but, what henna are you using?

You may have to change both henna type and indigo. I read about this a long time ago. I am trying to remember where I read about achieving a brown color from henna and indigo.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow

HanaKuroi said:


> Hmmm, maybe you should order some regular indigo from hennasooq. I hear she has good indigo.  I am not sure how to get the brown you want but, what henna are you using?
> 
> You may have to change both henna type and indigo. I read about this a long time ago. I am trying to remember where I read about achieving a brown color from henna and indigo.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Thanks...my henna is Nupur and my indigo is Misha. I will look into hennasooq.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## tapioca_pudding

317537 Your hair is lovely!! Where do you order your henna from?  Hennasooq.com is sold out of the moroccan henna unfortunately.


----------



## HanaKuroi

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Thanks...my henna is Nupur and my indigo is Misha. I will look into hennasooq.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



What is the lawsone content of that henna? Do you know the harvest date? 

I use either red raj, jamila or a henna with a high lawsone content. 

Hennaforhair.com has information on henna'ing for certain colors and covering gray.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow

HanaKuroi said:


> What is the lawsone content of that henna? Do you know the harvest date?
> 
> I use either red raj, jamila or a henna with a high lawsone content.
> 
> Hennaforhair.com has information on henna'ing for certain colors and covering gray.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Mehendi is the lawsone and I don't see an exp date on the bag. :-/

ETA- and thanks

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## 317537

Thx! I get Moroccan henna from hennasooq but she's sold out a lot. If that's the case I get it from hennaking. I prefer hennasooq though. To get brown tones I use about 3/4 henna 1/4 indigo.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow

317537 said:


> Thx! I get Moroccan henna from hennasooq but she's sold out a lot. If that's the case I get it from hennaking. I prefer hennasooq though. To get brown tones I use about 3/4 henna 1/4 indigo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Do you mix them and apply? Or apply one first rinse and then the other?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Do you mix them and apply? Or apply one first rinse and then the other?
> 
> ETA- never mind I found your post!
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## 317537

I keep it simple. I mix henna with warm water and some cheap conditioner. ( a few squirts) . Then I mix in about 1/4 amount of regular ( not organic) indigo powder. I don't wait for dye release. I apply to dirty hair. If I'm doing pesky grays I'll just hit my temples. Pop on a processing cap put a towel on my head and hang out for about 3h or longer. Then I cowash out deep condition in the shower and style as usual. HTH!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth

Hey y'all!  I want to use my cleansing creme after I rinse out my henna. Do u think that should be fine or should I poo wash it out?


----------



## Duchess007

My last henna treatment (a gloss) was the weekend before thanksgiving, so I am way overdue. Was sposed to do it last week but didn't feel like it. :-/

Anyway I'm all henna'd up. I'll sleep on it and rinse with VO5 in the morning, then DC and oil rinse. Happy Friday, ladies!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi

HairPleezeGrow said:
			
		

> Mehendi is the lawsone and I don't see an exp date on the bag. :-/
> 
> ETA- and thanks
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



The lawsone content tells you how much lawsone it contains. The higher the percent the stronger the color. Red Raj has 3.29% lawsone content which is very high. Jamila is like 2.5%.
I prefer to use BAQ henna. It has a finer sift and seems to have better color.

Mehandi means henna.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## HanaKuroi

HairPleezeGrow said:
			
		

> Do you mix them and apply? Or apply one first rinse and then the other?
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Try using pure henna. The Nupur is henna plus a bunch of ayurvedics. I think the may be interfering with the indigo adhering to the henna. Nupur is good for strengthening but for color I would use plain BAQ henna and use the Nupur as a treatment in between.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## HairPleezeGrow

HanaKuroi said:


> The lawsone content tells you how much lawsone it contains. The higher the percent the stronger the color. Red Raj has 3.29% lawsone content which is very high. Jamila is like 2.5%.
> I prefer to use BAQ henna. It has a finer sift and seems to have better color.
> 
> Mehandi means henna.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Oh okay I got that from the back of my package on the list of ingredients...not sure what the lawsone is then lol. Is there a website for the BAQ henna?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow

HanaKuroi said:


> Try using pure henna. The Nupur is henna plus a bunch of ayurvedics. I think the may be interfering with the indigo adhering to the henna. Nupur is good for strengthening but for color I would use plain BAQ henna and use the Nupur as a treatment in between.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Gr8 idea thank you so much!   

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## 317537

As for BAQ henna you can get from hennasooq or hennaking. I have been using Moroccan henna plus indigo  in my hendigo treatments. My goal color is dark brown. In the sunlight it's quite red but basically looks black in daylight.  Still perfecting my ratio. I'm doing 75:25 henna: indigo





Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly

HairPleezeGrow
All of the henna products at hennasooq are body art quality. You could just order a few boxes of Jamila and call it a day or if you wanna be more exotic, get the moroccan or red raj or something.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow

mshoneyfly said:


> HairPleezeGrow
> All of the henna products at hennasooq are body art quality. You could just order a few boxes of Jamila and call it a day or if you wanna be more exotic, get the moroccan or red raj or something.
> 
> I LOVE this HHJ!!



What do I mix it with to get deep dark color?  I'm willing to do a red I guess as well.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi

HPG  I have a lengthy reply to leave but I am on my way out to a Xmas concert. I'll reply later.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## DarkJoy

HairPleezeGrow said:


> What do I mix it with to get deep dark color?  I'm willing to do a red I guess as well.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



You can try plain organic cocoa powder. I loved the deepish tones the cocoa gave.

Some ladies use hibscuis for super red.

Just understand that it's not instant. Since my hair is naturally a very dark 1 to 1b, I didn't notice deposit till maybe the 3rd treatment. Then it was on and poppin

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## HairPleezeGrow

Thank you ladies for all the advice!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly

HairPleezeGrow said:


> What do I mix it with to get deep dark color?  I'm willing to do a red I guess as well.  HPG  Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



HairPleezeGrow
Hibiscus def gives a deep dark red. After so many apps, the hair will appear black in reg light and deep dark burgundy red in sunlight. I use it every time. 

I used black yarn for my braids and my hair looks sooo close to the yarn color. I use fenugreek as a sep treatment so that could be keeping my hair nice and dark too. My hair has never been anything close to black b4 my HHJ. It was always that no-lye relaxer sandy brown color. 

Here is a pic of b4 I started using Ayervedics. The highlights are from an old demi I got done at one of my last ever salon visits




This is what it looks like now. Not as much light but you can still see how much darker it got over the course of 9 mos





I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow

mshoneyfly said:


> HairPleezeGrow
> Hibiscus def gives a deep dark red. After so many apps, the hair will appear black in reg light and deep dark burgundy red in sunlight. I use it every time.
> 
> I used black yarn for my braids and my hair looks sooo close to the yarn color. I use fenugreek as a sep treatment so that could be keeping my hair nice and dark too. My hair has never been anything close to black b4 my HHJ. It was always that no-lye relaxer sandy brown color.
> 
> Here is a pic of b4 I started using Ayervedics. The highlights are from an old demi I got done at one of my last ever salon visits
> 
> This is what it looks like now. Not as much light but you can still see how much darker it got over the course of 9 mos
> 
> I LOVE this HHJ!!



Thanks mshoneyfly! So do I mix hibiscus with the henna? Is hibiscus a powder?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Bun Mistress

A cleansing cream should be fine. Just rinse well


----------



## MileHighDiva

Babygrowth said:


> Hey y'all!  I want to use my cleansing creme after I rinse out my henna. Do u think that should be fine or should I poo wash it out?



Babygrowth
Don't wash or cleanse your hair following the rinse out of your henna treatment.  You need about three days for the color to oxidize/settle.  Just rinse it well with water, or r/o condish to help remove the henna, after the treatment.


----------



## juliehp

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Mehendi is the lawsone and I don't see an exp date on the bag. :-/
> 
> ETA- and thanks
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



You can find the pack date & expiration date on the side of the bag.


----------



## LongCurlyLocks

I want some red henna...


----------



## juliehp

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Thanks mshoneyfly! So do I mix hibiscus with the henna? Is hibiscus a powder?
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



There is hibiscus already in the Nupur Henna you are using. I use Celestial Seasonings Red Zinger Tea (which also contains hibiscus) when I do mine to make it redder. If you want your hair brown, play with your ratio of henna to indigo. The more indigo you use, the darker your hair will be.

I doubt the ayurvedic herbs are interfering with the indigo since many people use these herbs when doing henna/indigo together as well as in a two step process.

I have my bag of Godrej Nupur Henna right here in front of me.


----------



## juliehp

Hibiscus is a powder from the flower of the same name.


----------



## Pompous Blue

mshoneyfly said:


> @HairPleezeGrow
> Hibiscus def gives a deep dark red. After so many apps, the hair will appear black in reg light and deep dark burgundy red in sunlight. I use it every time.
> 
> I used black yarn for my braids and my hair looks sooo close to the yarn color. I use fenugreek as a sep treatment so that could be keeping my hair nice and dark too. My hair has never been anything close to black b4 my HHJ. It was always that no-lye relaxer sandy brown color.


mshoneyfly
Have you had a chance to use the red raj and hibiscus powder? What were the results?


----------



## mshoneyfly

Pompous Blue I havent used the red raj yet. I still have so much Jamilla (I stocked up during B-n-B and Hennasooq sales this summer). I might try it on my next henna after taking out these braids. If I can just leave them in for the rest of December it'll be a miracle!!  I will report back as soon as I use the red raj. Im thinking I will try it without the hibiscus to see what its like.  I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Pompous Blue

mshoneyfly said:


> @Pompous Blue I havent used the red raj yet. I still have so much Jamilla (I stocked up during B-n-B and Hennasooq sales this summer). I might try it on my next henna after taking out these braids. If I can just leave them in for the rest of December it'll be a miracle!! I will report back as soon as I use the red raj. Im thinking I will try it without the hibiscus to see what its like. I LOVE this HHJ!!


mshoneyfly Looking forward to your review! Thanks!


----------



## Superfly Sister

I haven't hennaed my hair in so long I've actually forgotten what to do! 

I have some time off over Christmas and New Year, can someone remind me whether or not it's OK to do two henna treatments one week apart?   Thanks in advance.


----------



## YaniraNaturally

^You should be okay, I henna'ed my hair 3 weeks in a row once (Curly Nikki has too). Just make you really DC and moisturize after each.


----------



## Pompous Blue

Superfly Sister said:


> I haven't hennaed my hair in so long I've actually forgotten what to do!
> 
> I have some time off over Christmas and New Year, can someone remind me whether or not it's OK to do two henna treatments one week apart? Thanks in advance.


Superfly Sister 
I henna weekly quite often. May take a week or two off here and there. I DC afterwards. No side effects or hard hair. Hair loves it!!!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

My henna arrived, yay!  Going to mix it up with some warm water and conditioner and slap it on my head to see what happens lol.  If there is any color change over the next few days, Ill post pics.  My starting color is dark brown.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## JJamiah

I am going to Henna in about a week. I am using Lush Caca Rouge, Maroon, and one Noir Square


----------



## CaramelLites

I hennaed last night with Karishma Henna, Coconut milk, Olive oil, and a small amt of Trader Joes Tea Tree Tingle Conditioner. My hair was very silky and moisturized.  The Coconut milk really helped!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

QUESTION:

Should I do a Henna/Aveda Black Malva Conditioner Gloss or a Henna/Indigo/Aveda Black Malva Conditioner Henna Gloss?

I'm going for a glossy black color with the Henna Benefits. I plan to do them every month to every 2 months.


----------



## juliehp

CaramelLites said:


> I hennaed last night with Karishma Henna, Coconut milk, Olive oil, and a small amt of Trader Joes Tea Tree Tingle Conditioner. My hair was very silky and moisturized.  The Coconut milk really helped!



I tried a little coconut milk in my last henna. I will use more in my next one with my first Jamila henna application later this week or next week. I normally use Godrej Nupur Mehendi 9 Herbs.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Hair feels a bit hard so Im upping my moisture DCs. Thinking I should have added more conditioner to my mix.

ETA No real color change, me thinks my hair is too dark to achieve much color change.


----------



## juliehp

What was your henna mix? How long did you leave it in?


----------



## naturalfinally

Henna'ing today!!  Mixed my henna yesterday with green tea, amla and brahmi powders. I've applied it to freshly shampoo'd hair and now I'm sitting under the dryer for 1 hour. I'll wash it and DC in 5 hours. This year I'm going to make if to BSL!!  I mean it!!!


----------



## DarkJoy

tapioca_pudding said:


> Hair feels a bit hard so Im upping my moisture DCs. Thinking I should have added more conditioner to my mix.
> 
> ETA No real color change, me thinks my hair is too dark to achieve much color change.



The color change happens over time as the henna builds up in your strands. My hair was a 1b after a few months it was almost dark auburn

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## FollicleFanatic

My roots are becoming a major hassle for me so I think I'll be henna-ing my roots biweekly. Gonna use my beloved Jamila this Sat, got a good feeling about this!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

juliehp my mix was literally warm water, henna and a couple squirts of V05 conditioner.  I probably should have added more conditioner and maybe some oils.


----------



## juliehp

Maybe try coconut milk...


----------



## LaBelleLL

I DO NOT like Lush's henna. 

I'm going to go back to Jamila BAQ henna.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

juliehp I will try coconut milk next time!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

DarkJoy said:


> The color change happens over time as the henna builds up in your strands. My hair was a 1b after a few months it was almost dark auburn
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



DarkJoy Thanks! I actually can see some color change when my hair is in the light... Im sure it will just continue to build up as I use henna, like you said.


----------



## DarkJoy

tapioca_pudding said:


> @juliehp my mix was literally warm water, henna and a couple squirts of V05 conditioner.  I probably should have added more conditioner and maybe some oils.


Which V05 did you use tapioca_pudding? When leaving in henna mixed with stuff for long periods, you gotta be sure there's no protein or else hard & tangled hair happens. I'm a V05 fanatic myself  some do have panthenol and other proteins in them. A few hours of that will give anyone overload.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

DarkJoy said:


> Which V05 did you use tapioca_pudding? When leaving in henna mixed with stuff for long periods, you gotta be sure there's no protein or else hard & tangled hair happens. I'm a V05 fanatic myself  some do have panthenol and other proteins in them. A few hours of that will give anyone overload.



Oh wow I didnt even think of that... I used one of the moisture milks but didnt pay attention to the ingredients.  I have to find a straight moisture DC to add to my mix for next time.... do you have any suggestions?  Thank you so much!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy

tapioca_pudding said:


> Oh wow I didnt even think of that... I used one of the moisture milks but didnt pay attention to the ingredients.  I have to find a straight moisture DC to add to my mix for next time.... do you have any suggestions?  Thank you so much!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


tapioca_pudding, The moisture milks have BOTH soy *protein* and *panthenol.* So that could be why it happened.  If you are generally protein sensitive, coconut milk might also give you the same issues.

You can either, a. henna with just water (I usually do and never had helmet head), or b. try a condish like AO Blue Camomile, Dabur Vatika Garlic Mask. Most conditioners have a little protein in them which can make them dangerous for some to leave in for hours.

Other ladies might have moisture only conditioner recommends for you. I mostly reconstructor DC and cowash with V05 

Hope your experience is better next time


----------



## mshoneyfly

tapioca_pudding said:


> Oh wow I didnt even think of that... I used one of the moisture milks but didnt pay attention to the ingredients.  I have to find a straight moisture DC to add to my mix for next time.... do you have any suggestions?  Thank you so much!  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



tapioca_pudding
DarkJoy
I recommend Shea Moisture deep treatment masque (yellow label). I mix a few tbs in every henna. I usually dont DC after henna; just cowash it out with VO5. My hair does like a VO5 with protein (freesia with keratin or extra body with collagen) directly after henna though. 

AO Honeysuckle rose would be a good choice for mixing; along with the blue cammomile. I have also mixed with eden bodyworks jojoba monoi DC with good results too.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

DarkJoy There goes my problem :/ that's the answer right there - the protein and pathenol. Oy.  Its slowly starting to soften up because Im using a conditioner as a leave in (BedHead Moisture Maniac).  But I still want to use the henna for added thickness, so I just gotta figure out my mix.  Thank you!

mshoneyfly Thank you! I thought about AO Honeysuckle rose because that conditioner always OVER moisturizes my hair, so I figured it would be perfect to use in this case.


----------



## scarcity21

Ok ladies, I want to try henna. Im 4B natural. Is there a thread for henna newbies?


----------



## scarcity21

tapioca_pudding said:


> DarkJoy There goes my problem :/ that's the answer right there - the protein and pathenol. Oy.  Its slowly starting to soften up because *Im using a conditioner as a leave in* (BedHead Moisture Maniac).  But I still want to use the henna for added thickness, so I just gotta figure out my mix.  Thank you!
> 
> mshoneyfly Thank you! I thought about AO Honeysuckle rose because that conditioner always OVER moisturizes my hair, so I figured it would be perfect to use in this case.


tapioca_pudding, more deets pls?


----------



## tapioca_pudding

scarcity21 - Ive been using BedHead Moisture Maniac as my leave in and moisturizer for the past week to try to impart some moisture and softness back into my hair.  My hair seems to really love it.

Basically I cowash with something random, then towel/tshirt dry my hair a bit.  I add a few pumps of the Moisture Maniac to my hair, seal with oil and let it airdry.  I recently realized my hair doesnt like airdrying, but it seems to really like this product.  I also use it on my ends at night then seal with argan oil for moisture.  

Let me know if you want any more specifics!!


----------



## DarkJoy

scarcity21, this is kind of THE henna thread. However, the 2013 Coffee, Tea, ACV, Ayurvedic thread also has lots of info.


----------



## juliehp

When I did mine last weekend, I mixed Godrej Nupur 9 herbs, Red Zinger tea by Celestial Seasonings, & a couple splashes of coconut milk. I left it in for 15 hrs. slept with it in & woke up late. I cowashed it out then did a deep conditioning treatment with Africa's Best Tea tree Cholesterol Treatment, then ORS Olive Oil Masque under the dryer Witt the conditioning cap for 30 min. each.


----------



## FollicleFanatic

I couldn't wait to henna, so I applied it relaxer-style to my roots and top 2 inches of hair and let it marinate for like 7 hrs b/c I was lazy.
Cowashed out with V05 pomegranate and kiwi lime condishes, now sitting with moisture dc that I'll rinse out tomorrow. Glad I did this, my hair has more weight to it and was a breeze to detangle! Yay henna


----------



## FollicleFanatic

Btw I only apply henna on stretched hair, roots first then apply in downward strokes on remaining length. I feel this really keeps the mess and tangle factor down to a minimum.


----------



## sparkle25

I've never used henna before but I am interested in it for the hair strenthening properties and also possible loosening my curl patturn. I just want more manageable hair, I'm tired of single strand knots and breakage.

I do not want to die my hair red and I will only use indigo if I have to, like if there is no other way around it.

I went to my henna USA and saw a brand of henna called Hemani. It is supposedly pure henna with something added to get the black color. Here are the dispcriptions on product page: 

Natural Henna leaves yellowish-brown color on skin and hairs. But Hemani Black Henna leaves Black Color. It is due to the addition of essential oils in natural Henna. Hemani has made always those products which contains only healthy ingredients. Hemani Black Henna also has healthy ingredients and extracts of natural herb. No artificial color is added in it.

Hemani Henna:
The smell of Henna is irritating for several peoples that’s why these peoples do not use Henna for them. Hemani has sorted out a solution for this problem. Hemani Henna with Bakhoor is the solution. Bakhoor in Hemani Black Henna is basically the product originated in Arabic region. It is made up of woodchips which is soaked in fragrance oil. Hemani Henna Black with Bakhoor not only removes the irritating smell of Henna but also gives a very delightful and beautiful scent to Henna. It leaves beautiful on your skin and hairs which stays for a long time and gives pleasant effect to you.

Method of Application:
Pour Henna Powder into a bowl. Add Boiling water gradually then stir slowly until you get a creamy thick liquid. Apply the mixture over Dry Clean Hair and keep it for 30-40 minutes then wash properly. The paste can also ben applied on Dry Clean Hands in desired drawings.

I'm not so sure about this so I thought I would ask the henna experts here. 

Thanks ladies


----------



## juliehp

............


----------



## juliehp

Trying to upload the image again. 
This chart shows the colors that can be achieved by mixing henna and indigo together before applying it to your hair. It's not the two step method.
Although, I think the chart is in reverse.
It should be:
85% Henna + 15% Indigo
75% Henna + 25% Indigo
60% Henna + 40% Indigo
50% Henna + 50% Indigo


----------



## mshoneyfly

Well, I finally did my henna after taking down my yarn braids. I'm a Hennahead, guys 

I mixed Jamilla henna with coconut milk, hibiscus powder, silk powder, saw palmetto powder, coconut oil, safflower oil & Shea Moisture DC masque. I forgot that I should wait till the dye releases b4 adding the milk but it didn't spoil or anything. 

Im about to rinse out my DC and go to bed (first time using AOHSR). I like that it completely absorbed into my hair. I have a lot of NG and the henna really stretched it nicely

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## MileHighDiva

mshoneyfly BranwenRosewood

Can I buy coconut milk at the grocery store?  Or, do I have to order from somewhere?

I think I'm going to try it in my next mix.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly

MileHighDiva said:


> mshoneyfly BranwenRosewood  Can I buy coconut milk at the grocery store?  Or, do I have to order from somewhere?  I think I'm going to try it in my next mix.  Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


  I just use the grocery store brand in the can. They also have them at Walmart. Coconut milk has proteins too so be sure to DC after. It makes my henna mix thick, rich and perfectly smooth. I have tried it with coconut water once and I like that even better. It seems more moisturizing than the milk. But I think my hair's reaction to products all depends on what it needs at the time.

Sooo...MileHighDiva
Have you tried your first henna yet??  How is it going?  Are you having any problems?  Feel free to ask questions

  I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## kxlot79

Here's my (longwinded) $.02:
* First off, there's no such thing as "black" henna. Henna only comes in one color: red. I tried to look up the ingredients of the Hemani henna brand you mentioned but hit a wall. I would hesitate to purchase anything I couldn't read the full ingredients list for, especially henna. When they have the different pre-mixed "blends" some companies actually add metallic salts for better color processing (but these metals can later wreak havoc in your hair strands if you use a commercial dye or give you a nasty allergic reaction). Most likely, this brand you mentioned has a premix of "indigo" (which some people refer to as "black henna"). So just keep that in mind before using this product, and I'd recommend: http://www.hennaforhair.com/faq/index.html as a good starting point for you to do your own research. One thing that makes me leery is the 30-40 minute processing time, and other's can chime in but that, for me, is unheard of for any significant or noticeable results using 100% natural dye. You also mentioned it is "safe for drawing on hands" so it COULD be BAQ, but I don't use anything that doesn't specifically state that. After all, who didn't draw on themselves with Sharpies at some point in their life? And I wouldn't exactly call Sharpies Body Art Quality marker.

*Secondly, DO A PATCH TEST. I can't stress enough how much doing a patch test, or tests on shed hair that you save, can really save you from a bad henna experience. Henna is definitely not for everyone, but I think it's possible to realize that with very little hair heartbreak. Doing a patch test will also tell you exactly what you will get with your henna mix before you attempt a full head application.

*CurlyNikki describes her henna experience as "an orange crayon on black construction paper" and I couldn't agree more. That has been my experience, only a "red" or "auburn" crayon. Some people get more "orangey" tones and some get more "reddish." This varies depending on the brand, but also the mix, and your own unique hair chemistry, I think. Some people definitely get more dramatic color results, but my own is just a reddish halo/sheen in natural/very good light. For the most part, my hair is just shinier. I will say that my hairline has always had a honey brown/dark blond color and with the henna it is unmistakably auburn.

* I don't process my henna with "boiling" liquid. From my research, very hot liquid has the potential to destroy certain beneficial properties of the mixture. I think most people who use "boiling" liquid do so for faster processing (they're in a hurry), but for myself (and what I'd guess is a lot of ladies on this thread) time is rarely an issue. I personally like to give my henna plenty of time to dye release, so I'll let my mixtures sit for several hours, overnight, or longer. I get excellent results practically every time. I use warm/very warm liquid, no temperature I couldn't comfortably drink.

*posters ^^^ listed a chart of different ratios of indigo to henna in mixes. So, if your dye is natural, most likely it's indigo giving it that color. Black walnut hull can also give very dark/black tints to your mix. There's loads of  recipes for different color variations. Keep in mind that anything that wouldn't stain your skin/counter is not going to be an effective dye for hair. Natural dyes essentially work by staining. Also, the effects of henna tend to be cumulative. I'm coming up on my 2 year anniversary of using it FREQUENTLY and only in the last 6-8 months have gotten "noticeable" color change (and some people think I'm imagining the tint, so that should give you a clue on how subtle the color changes can be).

*Re: curl loosening/manageability: I think it's the weight of the dye particles that lend to this effect for some people. I have noticed more manageable, stronger hair, but no changes in texture or curl pattern. I think most people who have curl pattern issues are S-curls (looser/wavier patterns) but coily girls like myself don't have that issue as often. Then again, only time can really tell.

HTH! 



sparkle25 said:


> I've never used henna before but I am interested in it for the hair strenthening properties and also possible loosening my curl patturn. I just want more manageable hair...  I do not want to die my hair red and I will only use indigo if I have to... I went to my henna USA and saw a brand of henna called Hemani. It is supposedly pure henna with something added to get the black color... Here are the dispcriptions on product page... Method of Application: Pour Henna Powder into a bowl. Add Boiling water gradually then stir slowly until you get a creamy thick liquid. Apply the mixture over Dry Clean Hair and keep it for 30-40 minutes then wash properly....The paste can also ben applied on Dry Clean Hands in desired drawing...


----------



## BranwenRosewood

MileHighDiva

I buy it at the grocery store in the Asian section.


----------



## Nightingale

juliehp said:


> Trying to upload the image again.
> This chart shows the colors that can be achieved by mixing henna and indigo together before applying it to your hair. It's not the two step method.
> Although, I think the chart is in reverse.
> It should be:
> 85% Henna + 15% Indigo
> 75% Henna + 25% Indigo
> 60% Henna + 40% Indigo
> 50% Henna + 50% Indigo



I saw this chart and thought the same thing.


----------



## MileHighDiva

mshoneyfly  Yes, I'm loving being a new hennahead!  My first treatment was on 7/11/13.  The next one will be my fifth treatment.  Henna has been a game changer for my fine strands,


----------



## HanaKuroi

I just threw some henna on my head. My mix was 2 cans of warm coconut milk, I box of red raj, half a package of henna for African hair, 3 tablespoons cassia, 3 tablespoons sukeysh, and 2 tablespoons of hibiscus powder. 

I had previously detangled with mothers milk tea and extra marshmallow root and Oyin hair dew on the ends.

I will leave this on for 4 hours.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## MileHighDiva

HanaKuroi did you use the coconut milk for dye release?


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Bought some AOHSR to add to my next henna mix.. gonna DC with it in the meantime.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi

MileHighDiva said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi did you use the coconut milk for dye release?



I get dye release from plain distilled water. I understand that coconut milk is slightly acidic but I have not noticed any difference. 

I used coconut milk for the conditioning properties. The weather has been frightful, so I decided my hair would benefit from the coconut milk. 

I have not been using my ayurvedics lately either. I figured I should stop being so lazy. 

I love henna days. I usually stay in and catch up on chores or pamper myself.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## juliehp

Using Jamila henna for the first time! Mixed it with warm coconut water to thick paste consistency with a plastic spoon in glass four cup measuring cup. Putting it to sit for 6-7 hrs, then I will add lavender essential oil and coconut milk right before applying it to my hair. Will sleep in it tonight and washout sometime tomorrow. It was extremely creamy to mix. My first time using coconut water as well. I normally use Godrej Nupur Mehendi 9 Herbs mixed with chamomile citrus or Red Zinger tea. Can't wait to see the difference between them color and washout!!!

The water that I use is rainwater to wash my hair. In the islands, it's common to use water caught from the roof and stored in cisterns under the house. We have cisterns instead of basements.  

I noticed a huge difference between water here and water in the states in the way it reacted to my skin and hair. I prefer rainwater most defitely!


----------



## juliehp

I finally put the henna in tonight. I added coconut milk and lavender eo to the original coconut milk mix. Yes, I procrastinated. Each night that I was ready, something came up, last night it was a ballet recital for my niece that slipped my mind, the nights before, too tired. 
Applied it to freshly shampooed and clarified damp hair. The mix was thick, thicker than I usually use. Application was basically mess free! Each time I do it I get better at it. . Did my stubborn patch of silver and front airline first, then moved from the back to the front in sections. I asked my DH to to wrap my head in Saran wrap very tight, put on 2 plastic caps, a lightweight turban, and 2 beanies to keep my head warm. 
Now I'm in bed with a brown towel covering my pillow and reading until I fall asleep....


----------



## FollicleFanatic

Almost had a set back yall. Last wk I henna-ed my hair, slapped on condish and did NOT detangle. Like in over a wk! Just bunned and slathered evco on it and oiled scalp with WGO in yellow bottle.

I had the foolish notion to henna my hair today, still haven't detangled. Applied full strength on roots and mixed excess w/TJ NS and marinated for about 7 hrs. I was scared to wash this ish out! 

Cowashed w/suave trop coconut and detangled with TJNS. My ends were pretty stretched and didn't really need a lot of work but the top 3 inches needed that condish and a lot of patience. Have DC in, will bun and rinse out after work tomorrow.  Crisis averted!


----------



## mshoneyfly

FollicleFanatic said:


> Almost had a set back yall. Last wk I henna-ed my hair, slapped on condish and did NOT detangle. Like in over a wk! Just bunned and slathered evco on it and oiled scalp with WGO in yellow bottle.  I had the foolish notion to henna my hair today, still haven't detangled. Applied full strength on roots and mixed excess w/TJ NS and marinated for about 7 hrs. I was scared to wash this ish out!  Cowashed w/suave trop coconut and detangled with TJNS. My ends were pretty stretched and didn't really need a lot of work but the top 3 inches needed that condish and a lot of patience. Have DC in, will bun and rinse out after work tomorrow.  Crisis averted!



Whew!! FollicleFanatic  Glad it worked out for you 

 I am texturized and bone straight on the ends. After a henna is the ONLY time I dont need to detangle. I always do a henna gloss; even on my gray hairs and it detangles my hair as I am applying the gloss.   Mostly I dont detangle before applying and I can feel the tangles coming apart as I apply. Henna stretches my NG really well but I have never used it full strength. I saturate my entire head (including scalp) so that its like a thick masque. 

 I LOVE this HHJ!!

ETA
My next gloss will be friday night before I braid my hair up again in yarn braids.


----------



## rawsilk

The last time that I used Henna (last year), I used Jamilah Body Art Quality (like always) and it dried the he!! out of my hair.  I think I got a bad batch because I was well on my way to being a HennaHead.  As a result, I am scared to do it again.  What type(s), batch(es) and distributor(s) are most of you using? Links appreciated.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Do you get color release from a henna gloss?


----------



## FollicleFanatic

mshoneyfly thanks! I never detangle before henna-ing either but my hair was already tangly. Almost like taking out braids then trying to shampoo. Uh no ma'am!

Using it full strength gives about the same results as a gloss IMO. However I base this on just adding a bit of condish to prepped henna, not with all the bells and whistles like oils, coc milk and such. It's also WAY easier to clean, just take the shower head and everything rinses away clean


----------



## Beamodel

rawsilk said:


> The last time that I used Henna (last year), I used Jamilah Body Art Quality (like always) and it dried the he!! out of my hair.  I think I got a bad batch because I was well on my way to being a HennaHead.  As a result, I am scared to do it again.  What type(s), batch(es) and distributor(s) are most of you using? Links appreciated.



Awe man, I wanted to try this brand too. Now I'm scared. I've only used Reshma purchased from my local Indian store.

I like Reshma a lot. It stains my hair and strengthens it too. But I was curious about other brands. I guess I will just stick with what I know and what works for my hair.


----------



## FollicleFanatic

tapioca_pudding said:


> Do you get color release from a henna gloss?



Yep! Add your extras after the dye releases. Let the mix sit for bit then come back and you'll see the reddish water at the top or corners of your container. Or better yet apply it with bare hands if I haven't convinced you lol.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Next week I'll be Chelating my hair to prep for my Monthly Hendigo Gloss treatment !

My hair is chocolate brown with a red tinge and I FLIPPIN' LOVE IT! Last time I only used only 100 Grams total (50 g of Henna and 50 g of Indigo). This time I'll be probably be using a full 100 g's of both.


----------



## myronnie

My hair is orange after the henna I did a month ago..at first I didn't notice it but it is strong!! (Even out of the sunlight). I've never got so much color from henna..
This is what I did different
I mixed the henna with warm water and let it sit for 24hrs+ (out if laziness).
I kept the henna on overnight for 10+ hours
I think the long dye release helped with the color deposit..


----------



## FlowerHair

Sitting here with henna + indigo in my hair. I mixed the henna w orange juice and let it sit overnight. Mixed the indigo w water in the morning and applied. 

Results: light brown coverage of my grays. Very nice!!


----------



## Smiley79

Bumping......


----------



## Smiley79

im so torn, I want to color my hair because I desperately want a change, lol, but I planned on starting to use Henna ( I bought 4 bags of the Nupur one). So now I'm thinking if I should dye my hair to my desired color and then start Henna afterwards. I've been researching that it's not a good idea to Henna first and then dye later.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

How soon after a relaxer is it safe to henna?  I just did my touchup last night and wanted to henna next weekend to impart some strength in my hair, but not sure if that's too soon.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

tapioca_pudding said:


> How soon after a relaxer is it safe to henna?  I just did my touchup last night and wanted to henna next weekend to impart some strength in my hair, but not sure if that's too soon.



I've done it on the same day with no issues.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

^^Thank you!!


----------



## Aggie

tapioca_pudding said:


> How soon after a relaxer is it safe to henna? I just did my touchup last night and wanted to henna next weekend to impart some strength in my hair, but not sure if that's too soon.


 


KaramelDiva1978 said:


> I've done it on the same day with no issues.


 

I've relaxed a day before and a day after at different times and I had no issues as well and only because my henna days are wayyyy too long to relax on the same day so I agree with KaramelDiva1978 about having no issues.


----------



## Smiley79

I think Henna is gonna be a keeper for me... I love how my hair feels after using it just once. Fuller, atronger, thicker...I love it


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Will be doing a henna treatment this weekend. Mixing my rajasthani henna with suave shea and almond conditioner for a henna gloss.  Will leave on for 3 hours to see if I get color deposit.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Henna sooq.com has morrocan henna back in stock!!

http://www.hennasooq.com/fresh-moroccan-henna-powder/


----------



## HairPleezeGrow

tapioca_pudding said:


> Henna sooq.com has morrocan henna back in stock!!
> 
> http://www.hennasooq.com/fresh-moroccan-henna-powder/



Thanks just ordered some


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Applied henna on Saturday, my mix was simple; water and coconut oil (no citrus) and let that sit for about 16 hours ...

I mixed into a loose paste enough to stay put on an applicator brush to clean dry hair, (I normally apply to wet hair), I found I was able to apply better very similar to a relaxer.  I left it in for about 6 hours under a plastic bag and wrapped in a cloth to keep in moisture.

Rinsed out then washed off, I didn't allow it to oxidize like some suggested, then I applied conditioner (aussie moist) and a dc cholesterol treatment for an hour or so same plastic bag and towel wrap method, washed out hair was soft.

And the grey coverage was the best I have ever had since I began using henna 4 years ago.  

Only one thing my scalp is so itchy it ridiculous, any one else experienced this?


----------



## HanaKuroi

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:
			
		

> Applied henna on Saturday, my mix was simple; water and coconut oil (no citrus) and let that sit for about 16 hours ...
> 
> I mixed into a loose paste enough to stay put on an applicator brush to clean dry hair, (I normally apply to wet hair), I found I was able to apply better very similar to a relaxer.  I left it in for about 6 hours under a plastic bag and wrapped in a cloth to keep in moisture.
> 
> Rinsed out then washed off, I didn't allow it to oxidize like some suggested, then I applied conditioner (aussie moist) and a dc cholesterol treatment for an hour or so same plastic bag and towel wrap method, washed out hair was soft.
> 
> And the grey coverage was the best I have ever had since I began using henna 4 years ago.
> 
> Only one thing my scalp is so itchy it ridiculous, any one else experienced this?



Try rinsing again if it is still itchy you might have to use diluted shampoo on your scalp.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## NowIAmNappy

Just took out my faux locs after almost 3 months. I have henna in my hair currently for the past 2 hours. Just used water and let the dye release for two hours then added a little conditioner to put on my hair.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow

Did my hendigo today


----------



## MileHighDiva

BranwenRosewood kxlot79

I need help!  I almost bought a food scale that was on clearance at Sam's Club then I started thinking :scratchch.  Why should I do that?  There's plenty of mixtresses on LHCF and two of them that I can think of use henna.  

I think it's mandatory for a formulator and/or mixtress to have a food scale.   I hope that I'm correct! 

I want to know how many grams of henna will go in a dry 8 oz cup.  I think the 3.5 oz box of henna will not fit in an dry cup.  Maybe, if the cup is packed like brown sugar, but I don't think so.  Even though the dry cup is 8 oz.  I hope my question makes sense!  If not, please let me know.

For example, If I purchased a 500 gram bag of henna and dipped a dry measuring cup in the bag. How many grams of henna would that be?


----------



## BranwenRosewood

@MileHighDiva

I always use weight or volume measurements so I have no idea how much it would be and I don't have any unopened packs of henna to check for you. A scale is definitely necessary for a formulator/mixtress because it's easier to increase or decrease your yield when using weight.


----------



## MileHighDiva

BranwenRosewood

The next time you go to make your henna mix will you please measure it?  I understand it may be a month or two.  You probably have some henna already mixed in the freezer.  I know I do.  TIA


----------



## BranwenRosewood

@MileHighDiva

I have ziploc bags with treatments pre-mixed but I'm trying to get some Red Raj when Hennasooq gets it back in stock so hopefully it'll be soon.


----------



## Smiley79

Am I the only one who fell in love with mixing Coconut milk with my Henna. I used the recipe from  Minimalist Beauty: http://www.minimalistbeauty.com/henna-for-hair-101/ and I absolutely love it!!!! ( I think I mentioned this already, oh well) It's as simple as that. I need to reorder some more of this Henna...I'm about to use my last packet this weekend.

150g Nupur 9 Henna

1 can of coconut milk

1/4 cup of hemp seed oil or natural oil mix (optional for dry hair only)


----------



## demlew

^^ITA about coconut milk! I use Nupur, too! I found the coconut milk to be very moisturizing.


----------



## Babygrowth

Smiley79 said:


> Am I the only one who fell in love with mixing Coconut milk with my Henna. I used the recipe from  Minimalist Beauty: http://www.minimalistbeauty.com/henna-for-hair-101/ and I absolutely love it!!!! ( I think I mentioned this already, oh well) It's as simple as that. I need to reorder some more of this Henna...I'm about to use my last packet this weekend.
> 
> 150g Nupur 9 Henna
> 
> 1 can of coconut milk
> 
> 1/4 cup of hemp seed oil or natural oil mix (optional for dry hair only)



I'm doing this next month! I can't wait!


----------



## athenat

That's the recipe I've been using for over a year, it's the best one I've found so far and I have never had henna dry out my hair ever since.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Ladies, can I do a protein and henna treatment in the same day without causing potential problems?  I flat ironed my hair silky straight on the 20th, which is why I want to do the protein treatment tomorrow.  However, I'm over due for a henna treatment.


----------



## myronnie

MileHighDiva yes you can use protein and henna in the same day. I usually use medium protein, shampoo, then henna. I read that the henna wears off faster if you use protein because the henna binds to the protein. I havent noticed any breakage from doing it though.


----------



## MileHighDiva

myronnie

For clarification, you're doing the protein treatment on dry hair then proceeding with your normal routine?


----------



## Wenbev

MileHighDiva said:


> Ladies, can I do a protein and henna treatment in the same day without causing potential problems?  I flat ironed my hair silky straight on the 20th, which is why I want to do the protein treatment tomorrow.  However, I'm over due for a henna treatment.



Hey Ms. MileHighDiva, I would personally pass on doing both at the same time.  Henna mimics protein the way binds to the hair shaft anyhow.  
OR instead of doing an off the shelf protein pack you could add a full fat yogurt to your henna mix only after the dye has released. This way you can kill two birds with one stone.
I have done both ways and prefer to wait until the following wash day but this could be based on my hair porosity.  I found that I had protein overload after doing off the shelf protein and henna on the same day as well as using yogurt in the henna mix.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Wenbev

Are you hi, low, or normal po?


----------



## Wenbev

MileHighDiva I'm normal po.


----------



## DarkJoy

MileHighDiva said:


> Ladies, can I do a protein and henna treatment in the same day without causing potential problems?  I flat ironed my hair silky straight on the 20th, which is why I want to do the protein treatment tomorrow.  However, I'm over due for a henna treatment.



Yes. I do it quite often. I can't use hard proteins but reconstructor after a henna a lot. I've used the 2 min aphogee, an ayurvedic egg recon, hsr, and others. Never an issue.


----------



## Duchess007

MileHighDiva said:


> Ladies, can I do a protein and henna treatment in the same day without causing potential problems?  I flat ironed my hair silky straight on the 20th, which is why I want to do the protein treatment tomorrow.  However, I'm over due for a henna treatment.



I added gelatin (2 tbsp in 1/4 c. boiling water) to my post-henna DC last week because I had skipped henna several times and my hair was super mushy. It worked for me. Also, since I keep my DC in the fridge, the hot water helped bring it up to room temp.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## myronnie

MileHighDiva said:


> myronnie
> 
> For clarification, you're doing the protein treatment on dry hair then proceeding with your normal routine?



Yes MileHighDiva thats exactly what I.do. pt on dry hair, shampoo, then henna!


----------



## HanaKuroi

I use milcreek keratin and nutrafix right after henna but before I dc. I have never had a problem.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Libra08

Do you ladies henna on dry, unwashed hair? Sorta like a prepoo then shampoo and dc? Or do you shampoo and then apply henna? I've been out of the henna game for a while now.


----------



## Duchess007

Libra08 said:


> Do you ladies henna on dry, unwashed hair? Sorta like a prepoo then shampoo and dc? Or do you shampoo and then apply henna? I've been out of the henna game for a while now.



I henna on dry unwashed hair. Usually mix it up before work on Friday, apply it after work, and rinse it out in the morning on Saturday.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MileHighDiva

I skipped today's planned henna treatment.  I'll do it on my next wash day in 10-14 days.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Libra08 said:


> Do you ladies henna on dry, unwashed hair? Sorta like a prepoo then shampoo and dc? Or do you shampoo and then apply henna? I've been out of the henna game for a while now.



Libra08

I shampoo first then apply the henna. I don't co-wash and I've only been washing once a week lately so I have to shampoo first to clean my scalp.


----------



## Rozlewis

I did a henna treatment this past weekend. Hair feels good.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

MileHighDiva

The last time I used henna I added mixed my dc with Komaza Protein Strengthener (about 50/50) and my hair was fine afterwards. I had been dealing with slightly over-moisturized hair and the henna plus protein finally fixed it.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Hennasooq finally had Red Raj henna back in stock. I just ordered 300 grams.


----------



## DarkJoy

Now I can see why some people who mix their henna with coconut milk complain they had helmet hair afterwards   I think the two may be a bad combination for some people.

I've been using it between once a week to once a month for a year and half just mixing with water. Thing is, I didnt mix the coconut milk in the paste. I put it in with my DC afterwards because my hair was kind of mushy and the reconstructor (SM Antibreakage Masque) wasnt hard enough. Shooot... I started putting that coconut milk in and my hair started to matt within 5 mins.

AO Rosa Mosqueta was a quick safe and my hair is fine, in great shape and not breaking.

So, lesson--if you never tried coconut milk with your henna, try it on shed hair or just a section first.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

I really need to henna. But...I'm also do for a clarify and blow dry, so it looks like I won't be hennaing till may because I plan to shampoo and straighten for my birthday at the end of this month.


----------



## lavaflow99

2 step henna and indigo yesterday and it turned out great!  Hair feels strong and the grey is gone.  I used green tea in the henna mixture for the first time in years (usually use AVJ but forgot to buy) and worked well with no issues.


----------



## HanaKuroi

I am leaning toward a henna gloss today. I am not going to apply the henna to my nape or crown. It always gets itchy there and I don't want any issues. 

I am paranoid about my curls. They are finally the size I like. I don't want them to change. I have never had issues before, ever and used to henna weekly.  But my hair is heavier now or something. 

I usually use medium protein right after I henna but I just used protein on Friday. I guess I will wait then. 

My mix was going to be henna and warm water for dye release and then I was going to mix in marshmallow balm and some intense moisture cream for the gloss part.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## BranwenRosewood

MileHighDiva said:


> @BranwenRosewood @kxlot79
> 
> I need help!  I almost bought a food scale that was on clearance at Sam's Club then I started thinking :scratchch.  Why should I do that?  There's plenty of mixtresses on LHCF and two of them that I can think of use henna.
> 
> I think it's mandatory for a formulator and/or mixtress to have a food scale.   I hope that I'm correct!
> 
> I want to know how many grams of henna will go in a dry 8 oz cup.  I think the 3.5 oz box of henna will not fit in an dry cup.  Maybe, if the cup is packed like brown sugar, but I don't think so.  Even though the dry cup is 8 oz.  I hope my question makes sense!  If not, please let me know.
> 
> For example, If I purchased a 500 gram bag of henna and dipped a dry measuring cup in the bag. How many grams of henna would that be?



MileHighDiva

I just opened a 100g pack of Red Raj and the entire thing fit into a dry 1 cup size measuring cup. It was slightly packed and slightly rounded.


----------



## HanaKuroi

BranwenRosewood said:
			
		

> MileHighDiva
> 
> I just opened a 100g pack of Red Raj and the entire thing fit into a dry 1 cup size measuring cup. It was slightly packed and slightly rounded.



I have forgotten. How long is the dye release fir red raj? I have jamila, Rajasthani something from mehandi.com and red raj. I want to henna in a few hours.

Which one should I pick?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## BranwenRosewood

HanaKuroi

I always let my henna sit overnight before I apply it but the Red Raj dye released very fast. I used 25g of Red Raj, 25g of Rajasthani and 25g of Hesh Henna. When I rinsed off the henna that got on my hand while mixing the water ran orange. I googled it and it seems the average time for Red Raj is less than 3 hours.


----------



## HanaKuroi

BranwenRosewood said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi
> 
> I always let my henna sit overnight before I apply it but the Red Raj dye released very fast. I used 25g of Red Raj, 25g of Rajasthani and 25g of Hesh Henna. When I rinsed off the henna that got on my hand while mixing the water ran orange. I googled it and it seems the average time for Red Raj is less than 3 hours.



Red Raj it is. 

I think I ask this question every single time I get ready to henna. 

I am too lazy to google. And that is a shame. I must be really, really lazy.  Thanks!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## HanaKuroi

I did a henna gloss. I think I will stick with these for a while. It was easy to rinse and my grays were still covered.

I mixed the red raj with warm distilled water. After 4 hours I mixed in I2D4 intense moisture cream, their marshmallow balm, honey and grapeseed oil.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Duchess007

^^HanaKuroi, that sounds amazing!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## onelockatatime

Any advice for a relaxed head who can't tolerate too much protein.  In the past I used henna/indigo for almost a year.  However, I think it caused gradual breakage.  My theory: it coated my hair and prevented moisture from getting into my already dry hair, which caused breakage.  Nonetheless, I loved the immediate results i.e. color, fullness. So I would like to start using it again. Any suggestions? By the way, I did my normal weekly moisturizing condish.


----------



## HanaKuroi

onelockatatime said:
			
		

> Any advice for a relaxed head who can't tolerate too much protein.  In the past I used henna/indigo for almost a year.  However, I think it caused gradual breakage.  My theory: it coated my hair and prevented moisture from getting into my already dry hair, which caused breakage.  Nonetheless, I loved the immediate results i.e. color, fullness. So I would like to start using it again. Any suggestions? By the way, I did my normal weekly moisturizing condish.



I don't think it was the henna. The whole henna being or mimicking a protein is I believe greatly misunderstood due to misinformation. 

I believe most problems with henna is using inferior quality henna or henna compounds.  You must use a deep conditioner that is moisturizing. When they say henna coats the hair they mean it bonds to the hair. It doesn't act like shellac or a waterproofer and seal our hair keeping out moisture. (I'll come back later and explain how henna works, I'll have to locate old replies)

Indigo can be drying, but again using a deep conditioner made for dc'ing should take care of dryness. 

Sometimes dry hair can be a result of build up from products, hard water. Clarifying and/or chelating your hair monthly is very important. After a while build up will prevent moisture from getting into your strands. 

Using bad henna will give you bad results. I use BAQ (body art quality) henna from a reputable vendor. Some of these "other" henna can contain dyes, fillers, rocks and dirt. 

They can also have high levels of pesticides. The two companies I purchase from test for pesticide levels.


What deep conditioner did you use? Are you a regular moisturizer and sealer? 

Do you use heat regularly?

Do you use protein? The proper moisture/protein balance is key to solving dry hair issues as well. 

I am thread jacking.  

We have two threads that look can help you with your dry hair issues. Struggling with your natural hair and Nailing your regimen. Address your dry hair issues before starting henna/indigo. Check out those threads and post your concerns. Those ladies are very good.

Good-luck!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## MileHighDiva

I have eight henna knots under two processing caps and a shower cap.


----------



## MileHighDiva

HanaKuroi said:


> I don't think it was the henna. The whole henna being or mimicking a protein is I believe greatly misunderstood due to misinformation.
> 
> I believe most problems with henna is using inferior quality henna or henna compounds.  You must use a deep conditioner that is moisturizing. *When they say henna coats the hair they mean it bonds to the hair. It doesn't act like shellac or a waterproofer and seal our hair keeping out moisture. (I'll come back later and explain how henna works, I'll have to locate old replies)*
> 
> Indigo can be drying, but again using a deep conditioner made for dc'ing should take care of dryness.
> 
> Sometimes dry hair can be a result of build up from products, hard water. Clarifying and/or chelating your hair monthly is very important. After a while build up will prevent moisture from getting into your strands.
> 
> Using bad henna will give you bad results. I use BAQ (body art quality) henna from a reputable vendor. Some of these "other" henna can contain dyes, fillers, rocks and dirt.
> 
> They can also have high levels of pesticides. The two companies I purchase from test for pesticide levels.
> 
> 
> What deep conditioner did you use? Are you a regular moisturizer and sealer?
> 
> Do you use heat regularly?
> 
> Do you use protein? The proper moisture/protein balance is key to solving dry hair issues as well.
> 
> I am thread jacking.
> 
> We have two threads that look can help you with your dry hair issues. Struggling with your natural hair and Nailing your regimen. Address your dry hair issues before starting henna/indigo. Check out those threads and post your concerns. Those ladies are very good.
> 
> Good-luck!
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



HanaKuroi 

Did you ever find the old replies?  Some of us need better clarification of how it adheres to the hair!  Is it false that it will build up a coat on the strand making the strand thicker?  That hair analysis lady told me that henna will not make my hair thicker, so now I'm confused.  Please advise!


----------



## HanaKuroi

MileHighDiva said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi
> 
> Did you ever find the old replies?  Some of us need better clarification of how it adheres to the hair!  Is it false that it will build up a coat on the strand making the strand thicker?  That hair analysis lady told me that henna will not make my hair thicker, so now I'm confused.  Please advise!



I posted it on a different site. I can't pull up my old replies now that they have changed their website and eliminated the app.  I'll have to do it the old fashioned way. 

It will take me a while. 

I am confused about what the analysis lady said too. 

I'll start combing through my old replies from 2012. I think that was the year. I'll update this week.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## HanaKuroi

Unless she has samples of your hair before and after several applications of henna, I don't understand how she came to that conclusion. 

I have always read the opposite.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## MileHighDiva

HanaKuroi said:


> Unless she has samples of your hair before and after several applications of henna, I don't understand how she came to that conclusion.
> 
> I have always read the opposite.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



I gave her a random sample from all over my head that I had collected in January.  That sample had four henna applications on it.  The sample I submitted  from March had five henna applications on it.  She said the only difference was the intensity of the color.

That's why I want EnExitStageLeft to do the analysis.  She would be a good control.  She has pre henna hair saved up and she recently started doing henndigo gloss treatments. 

HanaKuroi

Per Wendy:

"_The more and less hennaed hair appear to be similar in width. Henna lays down a very, very thin layer of residue (I know that's not the best word for it). It would need to be a much thicker layer to bump your hair from fine to medium. But it may make it feel thicker_."


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

MileHighDiva

What an excellent Idea. I think withing the next month I am going to go ahead and invest in this.


----------



## MileHighDiva

EnExitStageLeft said:


> MileHighDiva
> 
> What an excellent Idea. I think withing the next month I am going to go ahead and invest in this.



How many hennigo gloss treatments have you had? EnExitStageLeft


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

2 so far, but I'm like 2 1/2 weeks overdo for my 3rd. I may do 4 before purchasing the analyst. Maybe I'm mysteriously have thick strands smh....I'm sure I won't, but a girl can dream lol


----------



## MileHighDiva

I love the way coconut milk in my mix makes my hair feel compared to using tea for release. 

However, I think the fat from the coconut milk is not rinsing all the way out.  I have a lot of lil white fat looking balls.  I'll use up the rest of the mix in the freezer that has coconut milk in it, but it seems once it's used up, it'll be back to the drawing board.


----------



## mshoneyfly

MileHighDiva
I recommend coconut water instead. I forgot to use it for my last henna and I had braids for quite a while before that but I really enjoyed the mix with coconut water. Very moisturizing 

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## HanaKuroi

MileHighDiva said:
			
		

> I love the way coconut milk in my mix makes my hair feel compared to using tea for release.
> 
> However, I think the fat from the coconut milk is not rinsing all the way out.  I have a lot of lil white fat looking balls.  I'll use up the rest of the mix in the freezer that has coconut milk in it, but it seems once it's used up, it'll be back to the drawing board.



What brand coconut milk did you use? Was it the one with the preservative and stabilizer?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## MileHighDiva

HanaKuroi said:


> What brand coconut milk did you use? Was it the one with the preservative and stabilizer?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



IIRC, Thai something or another, the label was a cherry red color.  I bought it from Sprouts Market.


----------



## MileHighDiva

mshoneyfly said:


> MileHighDiva
> I recommend coconut water instead. I forgot to use it for my last henna and I had braids for quite a while before that but I really enjoyed the mix with *coconut water*. Very moisturizing
> 
> I LOVE this HHJ!!



I'll try that next.  What brand do you use?  mshoneyfly


----------



## nemi95

I henna'd 2 weeks ago with a BAQ henna I got from my local Indian store. I'm starting to develop grays around my hairline that I don't want red, so I went back to the store and I found 100% indigo. The box says to do a henna/indigo 2 step but I don't want to. So I mixed Indigo with ACV, hot water and olive oil. I will let it sit for 3 hours then apply. I will marinate in that for 2 hrs with heat. The kicker is I also want to BKT today! Can I do that safely? I typically use Softliss BKT, but I also have the Organix wash out BKT, and Global. Suggestions?


----------



## crimsonpeach

I hennaed last week using Henna for African hair from Mehandi.

I used lemon juice and water infused with hisbiscus.  Totally forgot the oil but my hair was fine.  I really need to get back on a monthly schedule.


----------



## Duchess007

Today is henna day!    Anybody else doing a henna treatment this weekend?


----------



## sgold04

Duchess007 said:


> Today is henna day!    Anybody else doing a henna treatment this weekend?



I'm doing it did the first time right now. I'm kinda nervous about my hair drying out.


----------



## Libra08

Duchess007 said:


> Today is henna day!    Anybody else doing a henna treatment this weekend?



I'm doing one Sunday! I'm so excited  I love how shiny and silky my hair is after a henna treatment.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Ceemarie82 said:


> I'm doing it did the first time right now. I'm kinda nervous about my hair drying out.



Just use a moisturizing DC after. I leave my DC on for a few hours after henna and sometimes I DC again a day or two later.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007

I can finally see the henna color in my hair!    Normally it only shows up in the sun. 





Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007

Ceemarie82 said:


> I'm doing it did the first time right now. I'm kinda nervous about my hair drying out.



I second HanaKuroi's point about DCing.
If you DC weekly and M&S as necessary throughout the week, you will never have issues with dryness. 

Also, you can always try a henna gloss if you can't strike the right balance with straight henna treatments and DCing. The gloss won't cause dryness at all. 

Either way, you'll love it. ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## girlcherokee

nemi95 said:


> I henna'd 2 weeks ago with a BAQ henna I got from my local Indian store. I'm starting to develop grays around my hairline that I don't want red, so I went back to the store and I found 100% indigo. The box says to do a henna/indigo 2 step but I don't want to. So I mixed Indigo with ACV, hot water and olive oil. I will let it sit for 3 hours then apply. I will marinate in that for 2 hrs with heat. The kicker is I also want to BKT today! Can I do that safely? I typically use Softliss BKT, but I also have the Organix wash out BKT, and Global. Suggestions?



You found 100% indigo at the Indian store- I've been looking for this - would you mind telling me the name on the box or showing me a picture of the box?  Everytime I ask they never know what I am talking about.


----------



## sgold04

My first henna treatment was a success! I have about 4 boxes of Jamila henna that my friend gave me. So I mixed 100 mg with 1 cup of hot water, lemon juice, EVCO and cheap conditioner. I let that sit for 24 hours. I partially blow dried my hair using the tension method (low heat for about 5-7 seconds in larger sections) to get rid of tangles and make application easier. I put a little bit of no-cone conditioner and grapeseed oil before blow drying. I left the henna on my hair for 3 hours and it rinsed out easily. It was my first application, but I could see the color already! I also had less shrinkage, but my hair is still frizzy.  I DC'd with Shea moisture deep treatment masque, banana and avocado 

Questions: how long do you leave the henna on your hair if you have already let the dye release overnight in the mixture? I'd like waaay more color, but I'm not a fan of leaving things on my hair over night.   

Are protein treatments still necessary if you use henna often? I'm thinking of using henna every 2-4 weeks and I know my hair needs protein.


----------



## sgold04

I forgot to mention, I DCd for about an hour with Shea moisture deep treatment masque, Banaba and avocado.


----------



## Pennefeather

I think that I would like to try a henna gloss treatment to cover my grays. Even after reading through a lot of this thread, I still have a lot of questions.

I am planning to relax in two-three weeks. Should I wait until after relaxing?

I still don't quite understand why a two step process is needed to use a darker color like indigo. Why can't they be combined?

Lusch products has a "one step" henna product that does combine different ingredients like alma. Their dark brown shade looks very interesting. http://www.lushusa.com/Caca-Brun/00675,en_US,pd.html#start=3

Finally,  when doing a gloss, does the henna still need to release over night?

I appreciate any help to better understand henna gloss.


----------



## GoldenRule

Pennefeather said:


> I think that I would like to try a henna gloss treatment to cover my grays. Even after reading through a lot of this thread, I still have a lot of questions.  I am planning to relax in two-three weeks. Should I wait until after relaxing?  I still don't quite understand why a two step process is needed to use a darker color like indigo. Why can't they be combined?  Lusch products has a "one step" henna product that does combine different ingredients like alma. Their dark brown shade looks very interesting. http://www.lushusa.com/Caca-Brun/00675,en_US,pd.html#start=3  Finally,  when doing a gloss, does the henna still need to release over night?  I appreciate any help to better understand henna gloss.



The two-step process makes your hair closer to a 1B black. You certainly CAN combine the henna and indigo but that results in a brown color. You adjust the shade of the brown by playing with the henna:indigo ratio. Grays are stubborn. I don't know if a henna gloss will do much to them. I use the henna on mine straight up. Mostly my gray hair turns a shade of red and the red is dependent on the type of henna I used -- some reds are brighter or deeper than others. As for the relaxer, I haven't used one in some years but relaxing a few weeks after a henna never caused any problems.


----------



## Joigirl

I agree with GoldenRule. I don't think that the gloss will do much for your grey hair. When I only used henna, my gray was bright orange (see pic below). The indigo helped to tone down the color and now most of my hair is a deep mahogany brown in the sun but nearly black in artificial light. The grey hairs are stubborn and are a reddish brown color that I like. I only henna/ indigo about 4-5 times a year when my gray hair is visible. I usually henna only the roots but indigo my entire head because I don't want to loosen my curl pattern.  Once a year I henna my whole head just to deepen the color and get the indigo to "stick" better. Henna is permanent, but my understanding is that indigo fades over time.


----------



## Pennefeather

Joigirl,
 Thank you for including the pictures. I don't want my gray hairs to be orange.  I think that I will probably continue my research. I am leaning towards the Lush henna because of the relative ease of use.   I'm not crazy about spending hours w henna, but I do think that would be safer for my hair than a chemical dye


----------



## Pennefeather

GoldenRule said:


> The two-step process makes your hair closer to a 1B black. You certainly CAN combine the henna and indigo but that results in a brown color. You adjust the shade of the brown by playing with the henna:indigo ratio. Grays are stubborn. I don't know if a henna gloss will do much to them. I use the henna on mine straight up. Mostly my gray hair turns a shade of red and the red is dependent on the type of henna I used -- some reds are brighter or deeper than others. As for the relaxer, I haven't used one in some years but relaxing a few weeks after a henna never caused any problems.



GoldenRule,

Thank you for your insight.


----------



## Straighthoodtea

Hello,

Not sure if this has been covered before. But I'm looking to lift the color of my hair before doing a henna treatment so I can get the color results.

I saw this video online. Do you think this will be just as damaging as bleach?

What if I lifted my hair without using the peroxide??

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1HWLlr_ZKw

Here's another option I can use. I understand that it's lifting the hair color, but is it considered as harsh as bleaching the hair?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6nACZ_9PgM


----------



## Duchess007

Froze some henna when I made my last batch; I'm interested to see how it behaves once it's thawed.  I'm doing a gloss this coming weekend, so I'll report back.


----------



## DarkJoy

Might do it this weekend. Maybe Monday.


----------



## Rozlewis

Doing a Henna treatment today using BAQ Henna for African Hair. This will be my first full Henna treatment because I usually do a Henna gloss. This time I used Henna mixed with lemon juice and warm water. I let the Henna sit overnight and then I applied for 4 hours the next day. Afterwards I will DC with a moisturizing conditioner under steam. Let's see how this turns out.


----------



## DarkJoy

Rozlewis said:


> Doing a Henna treatment today using BAQ Henna for African Hair. This will be my first full Henna treatment because I usually do a Henna gloss. This time I used Henna mixed with lemon juice and warm water. I let the Henna sit overnight and then I applied for 4 hours the next day. Afterwards I will DC with a moisturizing conditioner under steam. Let's see how this turns out.



That lemon juice might dry you out. A long moisture only dc will be essential.

Give us an update when finished with your results.


----------



## HanaKuroi

Rozlewis said:
			
		

> Doing a Henna treatment today using BAQ Henna for African Hair. This will be my first full Henna treatment because I usually do a Henna gloss. This time I used Henna mixed with lemon juice and warm water. I let the Henna sit overnight and then I applied for 4 hours the next day. Afterwards I will DC with a moisturizing conditioner under steam. Let's see how this turns out.



My mom used those directions too. She had dryyyy hair. She needed a couple more dc's sessions.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Rozlewis

DarkJoy said:


> That lemon juice might dry you out. A long moisture only dc will be essential.
> 
> Give us an update when finished with your results.





HanaKuroi said:


> My mom used those directions too. She had dryyyy hair. She needed a couple more dc's sessions.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



DarkJoy
HanaKuroi

I finished my Henna treatment and I was concerned about dryness from the lemon juice but I am happy to report that my hair is not extreme dry. To try and combat the dryness in advance I did an oil rinse where I applied oil and then conditioner on top and left it on for a few minutes. I did this after my moisturizing DC treatment. As my hair was air drying it felt a little dry but I tied a silk scarf on and went to bed. When I woke up this morning I massaged some Annabelle's Hair and Scalp treat on my hair and it felt wonderful. My hair is no dryer than normal and feels extreme strong. I will be doing this treatment every month.

I will say I noticed it took longer to rinse the Henna from my hair. I used 3 bottles of V05 conditioner and took my time moving slowly and gently.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Pre mixed henna treatment is on the counter defrosting.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007

Doing an overnight henna gloss tonight!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MileHighDiva

Six henna knots under two processing caps and a shower cap.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Kimmaytube's method for application is cool for people who only use henna for gray coverage.  That would save so much time only applying to my random grays in the front.  I wish I could do the hole in the processing cap thing.  Henna has tremendously increased my retention, so I wouldn't stop applying it all over, it seriously reinforces my fine to medium hair strands.

Here's her videos on henna and indigo, along with processing cap application method:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HVXnkUq4Ow

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEf2lg3LtEE


----------



## kennylee2013

Hi all:  I am thinking of using henna for the first time. I don't know if this was answered before but would i still be able to continue protein treatments if henna is considered a protein ( i use aphogee 2 step).  And do i have to use lemon juice to release the dye or will water do.  i am thinking of doing two parts henna to one part indigo to get a brown color,  Thanks in advance


----------



## DarkJoy

kennylee2013 said:


> Hi all:  I am thinking of using henna for the first time. I don't know if this was answered before but would i still be able to continue protein treatments if henna is considered a protein ( i use aphogee 2 step).  And do i have to use lemon juice to release the dye or will water do.  i am thinking of doing two parts henna to one part indigo to get a brown color,  Thanks in advance



Yes. Protein and henna are fine. I do a light to medium after every henna. Your hair will tell you when you've had enough. I find now that reconstructors are.enougn

No lemon juice!!! Bottled water is enough.

I do a separate indigo step so can't give advice on a hendigo.


----------



## mshoneyfly

kennylee2013

I use about a tsp of lemon juice to help the dye release faster. It should work fine without it though

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## HanaKuroi

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> Yes. Protein and henna are fine. I do a light to medium after every henna. Your hair will tell you when you've had enough. I find now that reconstructors are.enougn
> 
> No lemon juice!!! Bottled water is enough.
> 
> I do a separate indigo step so can't give advice on a hendigo.



I do the same.


----------



## kennylee2013

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## HanaKuroi

kennylee2013 said:


> Thanks ladies!!



We always use a moisturizing DC after though! You cannot skip on a moisturizing deep conditioner after henna or protein. No matter what your hair feels like. And you must use a real moisturizing deep conditioner that doesn't contain protein. Do not try to leave regular conditioner in for a long time either. 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## kennylee2013

HanaKuroi said:


> We always use a moisturizing DC after though! You cannot skip on a moisturizing deep conditioner after henna or protein. No matter what your hair feels like. And you must use a real moisturizing deep conditioner that doesn't contain protein. Do not try to leave regular conditioner in for a long time either.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



HanaKuroi I plan to use giovanni smooth as silk deeper moisture conditioner,


----------



## HanaKuroi

kennylee2013 said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi I plan to use giovanni smooth as silk deeper moisture conditioner,



That isn't a real dc. That is too light. I like to cowash with it. That would be great to use a few days after for cowashing.  And I don't find it very moisturizing. 

DarkJoy any recommendations?

I prefer dc's in a jar. Something that is formulated to penetrate your strands as opposed to coating them.

Are you natural?


I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## kennylee2013

HanaKuroi said:


> That isn't a real dc. That is too light. I like to cowash with it. That would be great to use a few days after for cowashing.  And I don't find it very moisturizing.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you natural?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HanaKuroi Hi yes I am natural. I also has the shea moisture deep treatment mask. Can I use that


----------



## HanaKuroi

I can't remember if that contains protein or not?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## kennylee2013

HanaKuroi said:


> I can't remember if that contains protein or not?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



HanaKuroi these are some of the ingredients: sea kelp, argan oil shea butter, vegetable glycerin emulsifying wax, pantenol, carrot seed oil, soyabean oil, vitamine e japanese honeysuckle

I also have the hydrating macadamia oil  intensive moisture mask from organix


----------



## kennylee2013

Hi ladies just a quick update

I finally did a hendigo and..............I love it. My hair is feeling so soft and moisturized.  I would definitely be doing this again.  I tried to upload some pics but I am getting an error msg.  And I love the color!!

thanks so much to the ladies who give me advice. I used the henna from ayurnaturalbeauty and water then I put in the indigo when i was ready to use it.   love, love, love it.  my grays are gone. Thanks hanakouri DarkJoy mshoneyfly


----------



## HairPleezeGrow

Hubby acting brand new calling my grays out! Guess I will be hendigoin tomorrow. 



View attachment 266627


----------



## Lilmama1011

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Hubby acting brand new calling my grays out! Guess I will be hendigoin tomorrow.



Do you have to mix the two or can you just do indigo? HairPleezeGrow


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

I henna'ed my moms her last night. We were going to do a two step process of henna and indigo, but the Orangey-Red mash up she had going on was GAWJUS! It looks like she has highlights going throughout the front of her hair. So Jealous!


----------



## gn1g

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I henna'ed my moms her last night. We were going to do a two step process of henna and indigo, but the Orangey-Red mash up she had going on was GAWJUS! It looks like she has highlights going throughout the front of her hair. So Jealous!


 
PICS, WE WANT TO SEE!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow

Lilmama1011 said:


> Do you have to mix the two or can you just do indigo? HairPleezeGrow



I always mix them. I'm not sure if you can just use indigo bc i think the dying properties to actually color the hair is in the henna.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow

gn1g said:


> PICS, WE WANT TO SEE!



Yes pics please!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow

I applied my hendigo at 6:30 this morning. Will leave it in until 4:30 this evening.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow

Couldn't wait til this afternoon typical me as usual. Rinsed it out and will be back with pics later today.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow

Finally my hair is 90% dry and I was expecting a darker tone on my grays since I did one part henna two parts indigo but it still came out the way it always does. The golden color does make me appear to have highlights so I guess...
For some reason though my front section has loosened.


----------



## IronButterfly

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Finally my hair is 90% dry and I was expecting a darker tone on my grays since I did one part henna two parts indigo but it still came out the way it always does. The golden color does make me appear to have highlights so I guess... For some reason though my front section has loosened.



I've noticed when doing henndigoes the greys always end up looking golden.  If U want them black you have to do a 2 step.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

gn1g

If she'll agree to it, I'll take a few and post them.


----------



## Rozlewis

Just applied my Henna treatment using Coconut Milk and Hemp Seed Oil. I like the application. It was smooth and easy. My head feels light, not heavy and weighted down like it usually feels when I apply Henna. I am leaving it in overnight. I will come back tomorrow and let you know how it rinses out and how my hair feels after it dries. 

I have tried mixing henna with lemon juice and mixing it with water. I will compare this to the others and see which is best for me. I'll come back tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## Rozlewis

OK, I wanted to report back my results from the Henna treatment using Coconut Milk. This will be the way I mix Henna from here on out. After rinsing the Henna from my hair it felt strong and smooth. Usually my hair feels a little like hay but with the Coconut Milk it was completely different. After rinsing I did a moisturizing DC and sat under my steamer for 30 minutes. I am 12 weeks post so my hair was a little dry afterwards but after I moisturized my new growth it felt wonderful.


----------



## 123

does henna strip bkt?


----------



## juliehp

Has anyone tried mixing henna with rose water? I am going to try it with a splash of vinegar for acidity.  Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Pompous Blue

juliehp said:


> Has anyone tried mixing henna with rose water? I am going to try it with a splash of vinegar for acidity. Any input would be appreciated.


juliehp

Yes. When I first started using henna, I used rose water. Adding the vinegar will not cause a reaction, either.

I no longer use the rose water (It's not easily available where I'm from. I had to order it online.) 

My mix now consists of Jamila or Red Raj henna, indigo, fenugreek tea, Ghee and a couple teaspoons of bhrami, amla and bhringraj. I mix and stir well and immediately apply it. I never let it sit for the color release. Steam for 1 hour and let it sit another hour.

Rinse and co-wash twice. Apply DC and steam for 20 - 25 minutes.

Rinse, apply leave-ins and style.

Also, I henna about 3 - 4 times a month. (Been doing this for 3 years.)

HENNA GIRL FOR LIFE!!!


----------



## juliehp

Thanks so much! Here I found it at the grocery store around the corner from me- $4.38 for 10oz. I haven't checked anywhere else on island yet.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Henna mix is on the counter to defrost for application tomorrow.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## juliehp

Did henna on my 6 year old niece who has been struggling with ringworm.  She handled the process really well and is looking forward to her next treatment.  I plan on doing it again in 2 weeks.


----------



## DarkJoy

Will do the 2 step once this install is out. Cant wait!


----------



## krissyc39

I used to henna like crazy a few summers ago and I got really soft hair as a result. I've been thinking of picking it up again (mostly for my roots) to increase my hair's density but I don't know if I can use an expired box. Its a Mehindi 100% Henna so I wouldn't expect it to decompose into something crazy but I don't know if I'll be wasting my time either.


----------



## FollicleFanatic

Gonna go back to my old love of henna, will do tomorrow. Stopped bc I wanted my halfwigs to blend better with my roots, but heh I'm over it now lol. Can't wait!


----------



## Rozlewis

Henna weekend - Applying my Henna and Coconut Milk this evening and will wash out in the morning. After rinsing I will DC with a moisturizing DC under steam for 30 minutes.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Looks like I'm Hendigo'Glossin tomorrow 

I keeping it REAL simple. 

50% Jamila Henna
50% Indigo
6 oz. of Giovanni Conditioner for Black Hair
Distilled Water (eyeballing this one)
2 tablespoons of Honey or Agave Nectar


----------



## juliehp

Doing my first henna gloss with some leftover henna from my previous henna treatment mixed with Hello Hydration, Suave Naturals Coconut,  and Suave Professionals Almond & Shea Butter.


----------



## DarkJoy

Tomorrow is the day. I will do a hendigo all over. And then just indigo for an hour through my bangs where the grey roots are.


----------



## juliehp

Henna gloss was wonderful, I will try to do this weekly!


----------



## Angelbean

Mixing up my godrej 9 henna mix for tomorrow!


----------



## bajandoc86

Just ordered henna and indigo from henna sooq. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## DarkJoy

DarkJoy said:


> Tomorrow is the day. I will do a hendigo all over. And then just indigo for an hour through my bangs where the grey roots are.



My hair turned out reeeeaaaallly black. Lol. I put more than half indigo with the henna. Next time will just henna. That alwsys brings the black down a bit.

The beauty of indigo is that it really increases my volume by fattening my boney strands  I love feeling like my low density is normal density for a few weeks.


----------



## Sosa

DarkJoy said:


> My hair turned out reeeeaaaallly black. Lol. I put more than half indigo with the henna. Next time will just henna. That alwsys brings the black down a bit.
> 
> The beauty of indigo is that it really increases my volume by fattening my boney strands  I love feeling like my low density is normal density for a few weeks.



Where'd you get your indigo?  For some reason, my last few indigos have not been taking, even when I do the 2-step


----------



## DarkJoy

Sosa. 

mehandi.com


----------



## Angelbean

Will be taking my frozen henna out tomorrow morning for application in the evening...


----------



## Rozlewis

Applied my Henna last night. This time I mixed the Henna with Coconut Milk and Matrix Conditioning Balm. I guess I did a Henna gloss. I am sitting under the steamer now and my hair feels so good. It has never felt this good before. I used Coconut Milk before but combining that with the conditioner is a winning combination. I will be doing this from now on.


----------



## JaneBond007

YT'er Shrutiarjunanand mixes her henna with whole milk to moisturize the hair strands.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_IGWNP--zY


----------



## lavaflow99

another successful henna-indigo treatment!  my hair is jet black.  

Hopefully I will get the strengthening benefits of the henna to help with my breakage issues


----------



## CaramelLites

Where is everyone getting their indigo from?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow

CaramelLites said:


> Where is everyone getting their indigo from?



Henna Sooq


----------



## Ann0804

Two weeks ago I used Moroccan henna. I mixed it , and let it sit overnight and left it on 8 hours. Initially I saw no color change but now I do see a auburn brown hue while in the sun. My hair is also much more easier to style and is definitely more healthier. I added lemon juice to it but next time I will leave it out.

I went to my local Indian store and picked up a few bags of neha herbal that has-henna coffee, green tea, amla, neem, aloe Vera, Katha, hibiscus, harad, shikakai, bhringraj, bahers. I'll use this one over the weekend to see if my hair likes it. Then I'll go pick up more bags.


----------



## KiWiStyle

I just rinsed my henndigo out and so far I'm loving the results!  I typically do 100g of Jamila henna with 1/3g of indigo and this time I added Sukesh Ayurveda from henna sooq, vatika oil and Fenugreek powder.  My greys appear more brown than previous applications upon rinsing so I'm guessing it'll be AWESOME after oxidation.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis

Just applied my Henna gloss treatment and will sleep in it overnight. In the morning I will cowash it out, DC with steam, and roller set.


----------



## jbwphoto1

KiWiStyle said:


> I just rinsed my henndigo out and so far I'm loving the results! I typically do 100g of Jamila henna with 1/3g of indigo and this time I added Sukesh Ayurveda from henna sooq, vatika oil and Fenugreek powder. My greys appear more brown than previous applications upon rinsing so I'm guessing it'll be AWESOME after oxidation.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


KiWiStyle, I've used Henna Sooq's sukesh Ayurveda before with my henna and got a darker color.  I just don't remember to do it often.


----------



## jbwphoto1

CaramelLites said:


> Where is everyone getting their indigo from?


 
I've used Henna Sooq and www.mehandi.com.


----------



## Bun Mistress

I haven't seen this anywhere yet but..

Has anyome tired to use henna and indigo for lowlights???

I planned to henna and indigo this weekend, two step treatment but in the second stepp I was thinking of doing a henna/indigo mix in the front for a more reddish look in the front then only indigo in the back.  

I was going to do 75-25 indigo-henna for a slight highlight effect.  Any one have an comments??


----------



## KiWiStyle

jbwphoto1 said:


> KiWiStyle, I've used Henna Sooq's sukesh Ayurveda before with my henna and got a darker color.  I just don't remember to do it often.[/QUOTE/]
> jbwphoto1 yes. My hair is darker but my greys look awesome now, definitely more brown than orange/auburn.  I like both colors but the brown is a nice change.


----------



## mshoneyfly

Im on a strict wig regimen and all my LFs are the color 1B or mixed ombre with 1B at the top so I had to get those gray baby hairs in check. Last week I did a henna indigo 2-step and it came out great!  I leave my edges out and they match perfectly. 

My hair needs some TLC so Im gonna do a sukesh treatment soon. Haven't done one of these in a whole year!  Once I use up the pack I will try my hand at mixing my own sukesh since I have all the separate ingredients.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## KiWiStyle

Bun Mistress said:


> I haven't seen this anywhere yet but..
> 
> Has anyome tired to use henna and indigo for lowlights???
> 
> I planned to henna and indigo this weekend, two step treatment but in the second stepp I was thinking of doing a henna/indigo mix in the front for a more reddish look in the front then only indigo in the back.
> 
> I was going to do 75-25 indigo-henna for a slight highlight effect.  Any one have an comments??



Bun Mistress I'm no henna expert but from my years of experience your ratio of 75/25 won't give you the effects you're looking for.  When I first tried henna I contacted Khadijah from henna Sooq and asked her to recommend a good ratio for maintaining my natural color as much as possible.  Her recommendation worked until I started tweaking my own ratios.  If I were you I wouldn't do the two step because your henna in the front won't show up on the indigo black hair, especially doing a henndigo afterwards. I would mix two batches of henndigo, 1 batch for the back with a higher percentage of indigo and a 2nd batch for the front with a higher percentage of henna. This way you eliminate all the steps and still get what you want. Try 80/20  or higher for both front and back.


----------



## Bun Mistress

I did genna my hair, I ended up with the two step process in majority of the hair then a 70/30 indigo to henna in the front for the "second step" in the front.  

Or course at first everything was black as expected. The second week I did a dc and rinse out, then as planned I started doing henna gloss. Now after my second henna gloss the front started to show the slightest red tint more so than the back which was the goal. 

I plan to do a full two step every 4 to 6 months and henna gloss inbetween to bring the red out slightly.


----------



## Bun Mistress

I did genna my hair, I ended up with the two step process in majority of the hair then a 70/30 indigo to henna in the front for the "second step" in the front.  

Or course at first everything was black as expected. The second week I did a dc and rinse out, then as planned I started doing henna gloss. Now after my second henna gloss the front started to show the slightest red tint more so than the back which was the goal. 

I plan to do a full two step every 4 to 6 months and henna gloss inbetween to bring the red out slightly.


----------



## MsKinkycurl

I made a tea from nupur henna and Kalpi tone based on this recipe http://youtu.be/hHdQNrZwEaY

It was great! I haven't used henna in over a year because of the time commitment. The application took like two minutes to saturate my twists and wipe down my counter. The tea strengthened my hair but not as much as a full treatment. I'm sure that the results will increase the more I do it, just like with normal henna treatments.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Vshanell

MsKinkycurl said:


> I made a tea from nupur henna and Kalpi tone based on this recipe http://youtu.be/hHdQNrZwEaY  It was great! I haven't used henna in over a year because of the time commitment. The application took like two minutes to saturate my twists and wipe down my counter. The tea strengthened my hair but not as much as a full treatment. I'm sure that the results will increase the more I do it, just like with normal henna treatments.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


  I was just gonna ask if anyone had done this. I can't find reviews on using henna this way so I'm thinking is this bad or something? I really want to try it.


----------



## MsKinkycurl

Pokahontas said:


> I was just gonna ask if anyone had done this. I can't find reviews on using henna this way so I'm thinking is this bad or something? I really want to try it.



I did it for the first time yesterday and so far I'm loving it. Back when I did full henna treatments I would sometimes stop rinsing when the water was 98% clear instead of 100%and would get the rest out in the following wash so I don't think the henna residue is harmful. The only thing to lookout for is making sure your hair stays moisturized so maybe add the tea before your moisturizer and oils.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ann0804

Used Neha Herbal Henna, mixed in 2 tsps of indigo. I was looking for dark brown, black hair, but I was surprised my hair was still auburn brown. Next time I will do a half henna mix, and half indigo.


----------



## Vshanell

MsKinkycurl said:


> I did it for the first time yesterday and so far I'm loving it. Back when I did full henna treatments I would sometimes stop rinsing when the water was 98% clear instead of 100%and would get the rest out in the following wash so I don't think the henna residue is harmful. The only thing to lookout for is making sure your hair stays moisturized so maybe add the tea before your moisturizer and oils.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


  Yea I use a henna oil and cream with no problems. I'm making small leaps into henna, it's very intimidating to me.


----------



## MsKinkycurl

Pokahontas said:


> Yea I use a henna oil and cream with no problems. I'm making small leaps into henna, it's very intimidating to me.



How are you making henna oil and cream? They sound yummy!

I can understand why you might be intimidated. Henna is great stuff but there are a lot of different opinion out there coming from different hair types. Since you already have some on hand it might be fun to collect your shed hair and do a patch test.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Vshanell

MsKinkycurl said:


> How are you making henna oil and cream? They sound yummy!  I can understand why you might be intimidated. Henna is great stuff but there are a lot of different opinion out there coming from different hair types. Since you already have some on hand it might be fun to collect your shed hair and do a patch test.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


  No I ordered them both. I love them. I'd like to make my own oil but can't find too much info. Yea I'll probably start out testing my nape area first.


----------



## Rozlewis

My Henna weekend is quickly approaching.

Friday: Mix my henna and allow it to sit for 8 hours before applying. To mix I use 100 grams of henna powder and mix this with 1 can of coconut milk and 1 cup of Matrix Biology Conditioning Balm. When the henna is ready I will add 1/4 cup of Hemp Seed oil. I will apply it to freshly cowshed hair and go to sleep.

Saturday: Cowash the henna out with V05 conditioner about 2 - 3 times. I will then do a final cowash with Claudies Jojoba Cleansing Conditioner and follow-up with a moisturizing DC. After that I will follow my normal routine.

These monthly henna treatments have made a difference in the strength and thickness of my hair.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow

Mixed up my hendigo tonight and will apply in the morning.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow

Okay soooo I don't know what I'm doing wrong but my grays never turn a brown they always turn golden copper. I've even used more indingo to henna ratio but it still isnt working. Ah well guess I jist have to deal with the color it gives me lol.

Anyway here's the pics of ny hendigo. No different than they way it usually looks. All the color is result from my hendigo of my grays. My hair is not dyed  and that should give you an idea of how much gray I have lol. For some reason though I have more gray in the front and sides than the back....the last 3 pics are my wash n go and the rest are just showing the color 



View attachment 290421



View attachment 290423



View attachment 290425



View attachment 290427



View attachment 290429



View attachment 290431


----------



## mshoneyfly

HairPleezeGrow
I just had a thought about your grays... On Hennasooq they say to use their regular indigo if covering grays instead of their organic indigo. They say its not strong enough for gray coverage. Is your brand organic?  Maybe thats why it wont get dark enough. 

I used the reg one the last 4 times using the 2-step method and my hair matches my 1b wigs perfectly. Before that I had organic and I could never achieve anything past a dark brown.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow

mshoneyfly said:


> HairPleezeGrow
> I just had a thought about your grays... On Hennasooq they say to use their regular indigo if covering grays instead of their organic indigo. They say its not strong enough for gray coverage. Is your brand organic?  Maybe thats why it wont get dark enough.
> 
> I used the reg one the last 4 times using the 2-step method and my hair matches my 1b wigs perfectly. Before that I had organic and I could never achieve anything past a dark brown.
> 
> I LOVE this HHJ!!



I first was using the one already mixed with the other ayurvedic powders nupur i think plus i bought the powders separate as was still adding them in. Then I purchased the hennasooq and their indigo and still same results. Okay i will try the two step and see how that works out. I dont want a black color though so may e I will add the cocoa powder to it


----------



## mshoneyfly

HairPleezeGrow
Yes but HENNASOOQ has an organic indigo and just a regular one. Which one do you have?  It does make a difference with covering the grays around my hairline. With the organic they would just stay a coppery color. 

If you dont want black, you just mix the indigo into your henna after the dye has released and you will get brown. The 2-step is strictly for getting a black color. 

Take a look at your indigo package. Does it say organic?

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## mshoneyfly

HairPleezeGrow
And everyone else
FYI:

http://www.hennasooq.com/organic-indigo-for-hair/

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow

mshoneyfly said:


> HairPleezeGrow
> Yes but HENNASOOQ has an organic indigo and just a regular one. Which one do you have?  It does make a difference with covering the grays around my hairline. With the organic they would just stay a coppery color.
> 
> If you dont want black, you just mix the indigo into your henna after the dye has released and you will get brown. The 2-step is strictly for getting a black color.
> 
> Take a look at your indigo package. Does it say organic?
> 
> I LOVE this HHJ!!



Sorry I dont get notifications on my phone for tags...
Mine diesnt say organic on the package. Okay so if i add the indigo after the henna has sat overnight it'll make me the brown i want? If it doesn't work I'm just letting it be lol. It doesn't turn my grays an ugly color but I'd prefer the brown.


----------



## mshoneyfly

Thats okay HairPleezeGrow

Yes it works for me when I rinse the henna then apply the indigo. The henna is supposed to make the indigo color stick to the hair. I have even gone like two days after my henna and DC before I did the indigo and it still worked. I'm stingy with my powders so I even add conditioner to my indigo mix too with no problems. 

I hope it works out for ya 

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## jbwphoto1

mshoneyfly said:


> Thats okay @HairPleezeGrow
> 
> Yes it works for me when I rinse the henna then apply the indigo. The henna is supposed to make the indigo color stick to the hair. I have even gone like two days after my henna and DC before I did the indigo and it still worked. I'm stingy with my powders so I even add conditioner to my indigo mix too with no problems.
> 
> I hope it works out for ya
> 
> I LOVE this HHJ!!


 
mshoneyfly, how did you make that day after indigo work?  I've tried that when I've run out of time and it's never worked.    I was thinking about having an Indian lady do my henna for me then come home and do the indigo part if she doesn't do that for me, but was afraid I might get stuck in traffic and then henna not take for me.


----------



## mshoneyfly

jbwphoto1 said:


> mshoneyfly, how did you make that day after indigo work?  I've tried that when I've run out of time and it's never worked.    I was thinking about having an Indian lady do my henna for me then come home and do the indigo part if she doesn't do that for me, but was afraid I might get stuck in traffic and then henna not take for me.



jbwphoto1
Maybe bc my hair is texturized and highly porous it takes up the henna really well. I just mix with warm water, let the henna sit in my cabinet for at least 4 hours. 

Then I add conditioner, oils, honey or AVG and apply to freshly washed hair (70% dry).  I let it sit on my hair with a plastic cap, grocery bag and skull cap for 4hours up to overnight. I rinse 3 times, cowash 3 times and apply the DC. 

I let the hair air dry and 2 days later I dampened the hair and applied indigo in sections. I let it sit for at least an hour then repeat the rinse and cowash routine. When the hair dries it is 1b black; including those pesky grays around my edges.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## DarkJoy

I do indigo a day or a week after and get near jet black.

I will also add it at odd times to my DC to keep the color rich till the next full application. 

Tbh, HPG, I dont think my hair really took it the first time esp the greys. They were sorta covered . It did after the third time for sure tho.  It's kinda not always instant like box dye.


----------



## Ann0804

I'm going to mix up my henna in the morning. Add some oils and hibiscus to it then henna  for four hours in the evening.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@mssoconfused 

I think this is one of the most recent Henna Threads.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Will be Hendigo'ing this weekend.  Started mixing my Henna w/Black Tea instead of ACV. 

So far, pleased with the results.


----------



## mssoconfused

Ooohh! Thanks so much! Has anyone else used the Henna Sooq henna gloss bar? I've been using it weekly for the past 4 weeks and i've gotten some amazing results! But the downside is that those joints are super expensive :-/


----------



## DarkJoy

Gonna Hendigo too. Will focus more on indigo powder in the mix this time.


----------



## Rozlewis

Did a Henna Gloss overnight. I mix my Henna with Coconut Milk and it applies and rinses nicely.


----------



## mssoconfused

I keep forgetting I have heavy coconut cream. I need to use that for my next gloss.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DarkJoy said:


> Gonna Hendigo too. *Will focus more on indigo powder in the mix this time*.



@DarkJoy

Me Too!


----------



## jbwphoto1

DarkJoy said:


> Gonna Hendigo too. Will focus more on indigo powder in the mix this time.


@DarkJoy, what will you be adding this time?  I'm trying to figure what would make my indigo less gritty.  It's the indigo that makes a mess in the bathroom, not the henna since I mix deep conditioner with it.


----------



## DarkJoy

Hey there! 

Im a simple one. Just distilled water.  Its not gritty. What brand you using? Perhaps its not ground fine enough.


jbwphoto1 said:


> @DarkJoy, what will you be adding this time?  I'm trying to figure what would make my indigo less gritty.  It's the indigo that makes a mess in the bathroom, not the henna since I mix deep conditioner with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@jbwphoto1   I agree with @DarkJoy.  No Grit. 

Mine is sifted superfine.  Almost like dust.  I get mine from mehandi.com


----------



## DarkJoy

IDareT'sHair said:


> @jbwphoto1   I agree with @DarkJoy.  No Grit.
> 
> Mine is sifted superfine.  Almost like dust.  I get mine from mehandi.com


Mehandi is a great brand. Used them for over a year and never did me wrong. I found another one just as good on amazon but cheaper for my broke behind.  and the powder is also super fine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@DarkJoy
What Seller (Amazon) Ms. DJ?

I just looked at mehandi (since we were just talmbout it) and Shipping for 100 grams was $8.50.

Normally, I have Henna with it, but I only need to reup on Indigo and $8.50 is steep.


----------



## DarkJoy

The Henna Guys.

Oh and lookie here. Sale of 300g for $12.95. If you're Prime no additional shipping. 


Ordered plus henna too (again!).

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007VQS7IS/ref=ya_aw_oh_pii

Eta. I also Ord 300g henna for. $19.99. Idr how that compares to mehandi price for that amount of henna but im good with it...



IDareT'sHair said:


> @DarkJoy
> What Seller (Amazon) Ms. DJ?
> 
> I just looked at mehandi (since we were just talmbout it) and Shipping for 100 grams was $8.50.
> 
> Normally, I have Henna with it, but I only need to reup on Indigo and $8.50 is steep.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@DarkJoy
Yeah, I normally don't mind the shipping if I had other items, but $8.50 for that little bit of stuff was not the business.

Thank you, I placed an order with the Henna Guys.


----------



## jbwphoto1

@DarkJoy and @IDareT'sHair, I'm purchasing from Henna Sooq. It's $9 for 100g. I only add distilled water and I have little crumbs of the indigo over the sink, walls and me. 

I was ordering from Mehandi before, but Henna Sooq was having Black Friday sales, so I went with them. I guess it's back to Mehandi for me.  Thanks, Ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

jbwphoto1 said:


> from Henna Sooq. It's $9 for 100g. I only add distilled water and* I have little crumbs of the indigo over the sink, walls and me.*
> 
> I was ordering from Mehandi before, but Henna Sooq was having Black Friday sales, so I went with them. I guess it's back to Mehandi for me.  Thanks, Ladies!



@jbwphoto1
Crumbs?  Is it from the mixing?  I use warm (almost hot) water to mix and some Sea Salt to intensify the color.

You know you should use it within 5 -10 minutes from mixing it?

Do you think it was an Old Batch?


----------



## jbwphoto1

The distilled water is warm. I've only used regular table salt. Didn't think about sea salt or maybe Kosher salt. I time it at 15 minutes and use it on damp hair. It's almost as if it's drying while I'm still trying to get in on my hair. 

Didn't think about it being an old batch. I'll try waring up the distilled water next time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@jbwphoto1

I thought of some other stuff while applying mine this a.m.

You know you can't keep it in the Fridge or Freeze it?

You can't keep it (mixed) from one session to the next?

Maybe not enough water?

Based on what you've described, I think it's Old.


----------



## jbwphoto1

New boxes kept unopened under bathroom sink in original pack and box.

Only mixed just before using and tossing any leftovers. 

I can use warmer water and add more next time. I don't measure the amount, but maybe I should. 

I wonder if there's a way to test freshness of indigo?  Off to research it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@jbwphoto1 

Yeah, because I am not understanding the Crumbs? 

Sounds like you got everything else down pat.

My bet is the Indigo was not 'fresh'.


----------



## mshoneyfly

Im sitting right now with a henna gloss on my head right now. I needed a protein treatment and a henna indigo so I just mixed in the protein and a moisturizing DC   To save some time. I think it will be fine bc my texturized, fine hi po hair loves protein. I will do a seperate DC after rinsing.


----------



## Fhrizzball

Has anyone tried making henna teas, oils, or creams? Curly Proverbz on YouTube has a few promising tutorials on them but would like to hear personal experiences using them. 

Also remind me never to use cinnamon or red pepper in a henna batch again. I had the grains stuck in my hair for days.


----------



## sgold04

I love henna, but it's loosening up my curl pattern a little too much. I read somewhere that there is another powder I could add to my henna mixture to keep my curls curly. Is it amla? Does anyone have a link to a tutorial about it? I could google, but I'd rather go with a LHCF approved one


----------



## GGsKin

sgold04 said:


> I love henna, but it's loosening up my curl pattern a little too much. I read somewhere that there is another powder I could add to my henna mixture to keep my curls curly. Is it amla? Does anyone have a link to a tutorial about it? I could google, but I'd rather go with a LHCF approved one



I'm no expert, but amla is the one. Try searching here.


----------



## jbwphoto1

sgold04 said:


> I love henna, but it's loosening up my curl pattern a little too much. I read somewhere that there is another powder I could add to my henna mixture to keep my curls curly. Is it amla? Does anyone have a link to a tutorial about it? I could google, but I'd rather go with a LHCF approved one



@sgold04, try www.mehandi.com for more info on the different powders.  That's the first place I go when I have another question about henna and what to mix with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Will Hendigo on Wednesday.  Mixed my Henna with Tea. 

Will apply more Indigo to less Henna (because I already have a pretty decent Henna Stain).

After I mix the Indigo I will fold a small amount of Henna into it.


----------



## grow

I'm putting on a henna mix tonight. In it I have amla, brahmi, maka, henna, and hibiscus powder.

I also added some coconut oil and jbco. Then for the liquid part, mixed in a cheapie cone free conditioner.

Since I had the mix in the freezer, it's pretty solid, so I think I might try @IDareT'sHair's idea (thanks!) and mix in some hot green tea to loosen it up before applying it. 

I plan to sleep in it and keep it on for at least 12 hours


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@grow

Hey Lady!

Yep.  I switched over to mixing with Tea (instead of ACV). 

It really works great.

I may try to mix it with Coffee sometime too (as others have done).


----------



## Ajna

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will Hendigo on Wednesday.  Mixed my Henna with Tea.
> 
> Will apply more Indigo to less Henna (because I already have a pretty decent Henna Stain).
> 
> After I mix the Indigo I will fold a small amount of Henna into it.




How did it work out? 
When I tried to do a 75/25 indigo/henna mix  it did not condition as well as when I do the 50/50 mix. But I was not sure if that had more to do with the quality of the indigo or if henna just works that much better. 
I would like my hair to be a bit darker but at least I am no longer looking like ronald mcdonald


----------



## grow

Hey there @IDareT'sHair ! 

Do you mind if I ask, which are the differences you noticed once you started mixing in the green tea?

(I've got a pot brewing now, lol)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ajna said:


> How did it work out?
> *When I tried to do a 75/25 indigo/henna mix  it did not condition as well as when I do the 50/50 mix.* But I was not sure if that had more to do with the quality of the indigo or if henna just works that much better.
> I would like my hair to be a bit darker but at least I am no longer looking like ronald mcdonald


@Ajna

It worked fine.  I already had a substantial Henna Stain on my Hair.  I needed Indigo to darken/deepen the color. 

You know it takes 24-72 hours before everything oxidizes and you end up with the appropriate color.

I've had no problem using _more Indigo/less Henna_ for my Hendigos.



grow said:


> Hey there !
> 
> *Do you mind if I ask, which are the differences you noticed once you started mixing in the green tea?
> 
> (I've got a pot brewing now, lol)*



@grow

Definitely not as dry.  More moisturizing than mixing with ACV.  And the color was a lot less "brassy".

The first time I did it, I used Black Tea but since have graduated to Pure Green Tea or a Blend of something Herbal.

This time, I used a blend of Herbs & Flowers and it worked fine.  Dye released and it mixed up well and the color deposit was definitely on point.


----------



## grow

I left the henna mix on overnight and simply added some green tea to the mix of ingredients that I listed above.

There was a HUGE DIFFERENCE in the amount of hair on the floor when I went to do my combout. First I let it dry with the T shirt method, then once I combed it out, it was as if I had no shed hairs! I can literally count on one hand the amount of hairs on the floor, so THANK YOU @IDareT'sHair , it definitely helped!

Just one thing, after I finished airdrying, my hair now feels a bit more dry....less soft than usual.

Has anyone else experienced that when mixing green tea  into their henna mixes?

Maybe when adding green tea, I need to add more oil or more conditioner? Any suggestions?

TIA & HHJ


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@grow

Glad it worked.  Of course you can tweak it until you get it just right.

As with any Henna Application, don't forget to moisturize, moisturize, moisturize!


----------



## DarkJoy

Still henna'ing every 2 weeks!

Next week is henna week. I'm loving going back to red again slowly over time. I'm sure I'll get sick of it and add indigo in a few months.

Speaking of green tea, since my hair loves lemongrass so much (and it lays down my cuticles real nice, with smoother style results!) maybe I will put lemongrass tea (made from fresh steeped lemongrass) in my mix next weekend. Normally I only mix with distilled water. Think I'll do it different this time with something I KNOW my hair loves.


----------



## 11228

The wealth of information here is overwhelming!

I want to darken my dull brown hair to look shiner so I'm looking at henna and indigo mix?

In my research, I came across this post. 



Neroli said:


> Been using henna, indigo, shikakai & amla powders for over two years now and I don't do teas, rinses, boiling, etc. and love the results from my very very simple  "dummy" methods:
> 
> shikakai = use primarily to cleanse.  I have never used this alone.  I have never boiled it and made tea or rinse
> 
> 
> When I want to cleanse without using 'poo:  Add couple of tablespoons or 3 to whatever condish I'm using to co-wash, stir in until well blended, then apply to dry dirty hair, cover with plastic, no heat for at last 15 minutes, rinse thoroughly, I'm done and ready to proceed to leave-ins, oils, etc. and airdry hair.  Note:  if you wish, you can do another condish without the shikakai for extra conditioning, but I usually don't . . .
> 
> amla = used primarily to condition.  I have never used this alone.  I have never boiled it and made tea or rinse
> 
> 
> When I want extra conditioning to my co-wash:  Add couple of tablespoons or 3 to whatever condish I'm using to co-wash, stir in until well blended, then apply to dry dirty hair, cover with plastic, no heat for at last 15 minutes, rinse thoroughly, I'm done and ready to proceed to leave-ins, oils, etc. and airdry hair.
> 
> 
> When I want to tone down the red in my henna:  Add couple of tablespoons or 3 to henna powder, then add warm water and let sit at least 4.5 hours = ready to use for hair coloring
> 
> Indigo = used primirily to color.
> 
> 
> Mix with warm water and let sit 10 minutes = ready to use for hair coloring
> 
> 
> When I want to tone down the red in my henna:  Mix with warm water and let sit 10 minutes, then add to already release henna for hair coloring
> Henna = used primirily to color
> 
> 
> Mix with warm water and let sit at least 4.5 hours = ready to use hair coloring
> 
> 
> These simple easy additions have greatly improved my hair without a whole lot of extra work . . .



Because I'm lazy, would this be suitable for me?


----------



## Aggie

11228 said:


> The wealth of information here is overwhelming!
> 
> I want to darken my dull brown hair to look shiner so I'm looking at henna and indigo mix?
> 
> In my research, I came across this post.
> 
> 
> 
> Because I'm lazy, would this be suitable for me?


Well thats hard to say because personally my hair hates the drying effects of shikaki but loves amla. I would only use what my hair likes. The only way to know is to try it and see how your hair responds to it @11228. 

As for me, I need a henna treatment asap. I need to texlax first though. I'll update on that later.


----------



## 11228

Aggie said:


> Well thats hard to say because personally my hair hates the drying effects of shikaki but loves amla. I would only use what my hair likes. The only way to know is to try it and see how your hair responds to it @11228.
> 
> As for me, I need a henna treatment asap. I need to texlax first though. I'll update on that later.



Thank you so much for responding. 

I want to darken my hair so would using a mixture of Henna and Amla help me achieve that? I plan on using hot water  and oil, let it sit overnight then apply. Keep on for an hour followed by a deep conditioner. 

Also, what brand do you use?


----------



## Aggie

11228 said:


> Thank you so much for responding.
> 
> I want to darken my hair so would using a mixture of Henna and Amla help me achieve that? I plan on using hot water  and oil, let it sit overnight then apply. Keep on for an hour followed by a deep conditioner.
> 
> Also, what brand do you use?


The amla ould give a darker color effect yes but indigo used in a two step henna process would give black results. I would add the oil after the henna dye has released which is just before adding the henna mix to your also pre oiled hair.  All this helps to reduce dried hair from the henna treatment. Hth @11228.

Some people use strong brewed coffee to help the color to darken some more.


----------



## 11228

Aggie said:


> The amla ould give a darker color effect yes but indigo used in a two step henna process would give black results. I would add the oil after the henna dye has released which is just before adding the henna mix to your also pre oiled hair.  All this helps to reduce dried hair from the henna treatment. Hth @11228.
> 
> Some people use strong brewed coffee to help the color to darken some more.



Good to know.

Instead of two step henna and indigo treatment, can I mix them together? Also, what do you use to release the dye?


----------



## Aggie

11228 said:


> Good to know.
> 
> Instead of two step henna and indigo treatment, can I mix them together? Also, what do you use to release the dye?


You will need to really spend some time getting to know more about henna before you take the plunge so the link here will help you. There's free ebooks for you read and learn more ok?

Here ya go:

http://www.hennaforhair.com/freebooks/


----------



## Daughter

I've tried searching this thread, but can someone please advise me on how to do a hendigo mix? I've done the two-step process and I loved the results on my grey hair, but it's so time consuming! I have amla powder too.


----------



## jbwphoto1

[USER=629]@Daughter[/USER] said:


> I've tried searching this thread, but can someone please advise me on how to do a hendigo mix? I've done the two-step process and I loved the results on my grey hair, but it's so time consuming! I have amla powder too.



I'm at work and can no longer pull up the exact link, but www.mehandi.com has a new e-book on henna http://www.mehandi.com/shop/hennahairbook/index.html.  Chapter 8 has details on doing a henna-indigo mix.  The ratio depends on whether you're thinking more red or more brown for grey hair.


----------



## DarkJoy

Yea. If I want it dark dark brown I use a 50/50 ratio. I just mix with water.  I keep it on no more than 4 hrs.

When I want off black I do a 2 step.

I have a lot of grey strands.

Also remember that indigo kind of washes out over time too. As long as there is henna on your  strands you can refresh the dark but just indigo-ing without fresh henna randomly or mix it in your dc for a refresher.


----------



## Aggie

I need to so the 2-step hendigo treatment soon. I might give mysel;f one tomorrow or Monday morning.


----------



## Aggie

Doing my treatment today since I have something else to do tomorrow.


----------



## Daughter

DarkJoy said:


> Yea. If I want it dark dark brown I use a 50/50 ratio. I just mix with water.  I keep it on no more than 4 hrs.
> 
> When I want off black I do a 2 step.
> 
> I have a lot of grey strands.
> 
> Also remember that indigo kind of washes out over time too. As long as there is henna on your  strands you can refresh the dark but just indigo-ing without fresh henna randomly or mix it in your dc for a refresher.



So if I mix my henna, right before I am ready to apply it I add 50% indigo to the mix and apply straight away? And that works well for your grey roots? Sorry for all the questions but here I am about to mix my henna for tomorrow night and not looking forward to the two-step this time


----------



## 11228

First time application here. Sitting with Deep condish right now

So far, so good. Keeping fingers crossed


----------



## 11228

Daughter said:


> So if I mix my henna, right before I am ready to apply it I add 50% indigo to the mix and apply straight away? And that works well for your grey roots? Sorry for all the questions but here I am about to mix my henna for tomorrow night and not looking forward to the two-step this time



I mixed my henna last night with just water, mixed indigo with warm water, jojoba oil and a squirt of joico moisture recovery balm.

Measurement was 150 grams henna and 50 grams of indigo. I had a little less than half left in the freezer.


----------



## DarkJoy

Daughter said:


> So if I mix my henna, right before I am ready to apply it I add 50% indigo to the mix and apply straight away? And that works well for your grey roots? Sorry for all the questions but here I am about to mix my henna for tomorrow night and not looking forward to the two-step this time


Yes. Covers my grey just fine. I now only two step if I want almost blackety black.


----------



## lalla

I mix up large batches of henna then freeze them. 
I thaw them as I need. The dye release is immediate that way. 
I did henna glosses two weeks in a row and everyone has been commenting on my hair.


----------



## Daughter

DarkJoy said:


> Yes. Covers my grey just fine. I now only two step if I want almost blackety black.


Yes the two step made my hair unmistakeably black last time! I was shocked because my hair doesn't "take" semi permanent dyes so I really was sceptical. I mixed some amla powder with the henna and will add the indigo tonight. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Rozlewis

I just washed my Henna out. I love the way a fresh Henna treatment makes my hair feel. If you have not tried a Henna gloss using coconut milk you are missing out on a treat. I used to mix my Henna with lemon juice and afterwards my hair felt like straw but with the coconut milk it feels strong and moisturized. Has anyone else used coconut milk?


----------



## Daughter

Rozlewis said:


> I just washed my Henna out. I love the way a fresh Henna treatment makes my hair feel. If you have not tried a Henna gloss using coconut milk you are missing out on a treat. I used to mix my Henna with lemon juice and afterwards my hair felt like straw but with the coconut milk it feels strong and moisturized. Has anyone else used coconut milk?



Sounds interesting! At which stage do you add the coconut milk?


----------



## rileypak

Rozlewis said:


> I just washed my Henna out. I love the way a fresh Henna treatment makes my hair feel. If you have not tried a Henna gloss using coconut milk you are missing out on a treat. I used to mix my Henna with lemon juice and afterwards my hair felt like straw but with the coconut milk it feels strong and moisturized. Has anyone else used coconut milk?



I'm planning to henna some time later this year for the first time and planned to mix it with coconut milk. I kept hearing good things about that combo


----------



## Rozlewis

Daughter said:


> Sounds interesting! At which stage do you add the coconut milk?



@Daughter 

I add the coconut milk when I mix the Henna powder. I add one can (15 oz) of coconut milk with 1 pack of Henna (BAQ) powder and 1 cup of protein free conditioner. Mix all together cover real tight and let sit for 6 hours before using.


----------



## 11228

I don't know which word is appropriate to describe my hair. Bountiful is the closest I can come up with. My hair feels ... reinforced, full. More.

As for the color, my mousy brown hair is now a rich dark, dark red. The red is noticable in the sunlight.

I had no problem with hardness and I detangled under running water in the shower as usual.

I will co-wash/DC Tuesday; my NG will be demanding it by then.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I will be watching this thread. I just bought some Henna. I've never used henna before, only used cassia.


----------



## Damaris.Elle

Rozlewis said:


> I just washed my Henna out. I love the way a fresh Henna treatment makes my hair feel. If you have not tried a Henna gloss using coconut milk you are missing out on a treat. I used to mix my Henna with lemon juice and afterwards my hair felt like straw but with the coconut milk it feels strong and moisturized. Has anyone else used coconut milk?



I think I'll try this tomorrow. Coconut milk is one of my favorite things to DC my hair with and I'm a new Henna fan, so I'm sure I couldn't go wrong with mixing the two together.


----------



## DarkJoy

Daughter said:


> So if I mix my henna, right before I am ready to apply it I add 50% indigo to the mix and apply straight away? And that works well for your grey roots? Sorry for all the questions but here I am about to mix my henna for tomorrow night and not looking forward to the two-step this time


Did you do it?


----------



## Rozlewis

@Noelle01 

Let me know how it goes if you try it.


----------



## Damaris.Elle

Rozlewis said:


> @Noelle01
> 
> Let me know how it goes if you try it.



I tried it earlier today and rinsed everything out a few hours ago. I think I found a new staple! My hair felt stronger and thicker as usual after using henna but it seems like adding the coconut milk made it feel more moisturized as well. I probably could have gone without the moisturizing DC treatment I normally use after henna, but I followed with a moisturizing DC anyway just in case. My curls seem to be more elongated too, but I'm not sure if that's because of the henna/coconut milk mixture or because of the way I applied my leave-in after washing out my hair. Either way I'm VERY happy with the results. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Natty_Virgo

About to use Nupur henna for the first time today. I'm waiting on a shipment of Raj henna that's coming towards the end of the month. I have only used Jamila so I'm a little nervous.


----------



## Daughter

DarkJoy said:


> Did you do it?


Hi, I did! I don't think I added enough indigo so my greys are now that henna colour  It's calmed down a bit now and the grey is covered so it'll do. I plan to do the next application as a two step, I forgot that last time I only had it in for an hour and my hair was nice and dark.


----------



## GGsKin

Did an impromptu henna treatment yesterday - third in total. I was a little nervous because I did one two weeks ago (before that was over a yr ago). I want to deepen the coppery tint I have and I couldn't wait to use my Red Raj that arrived a few days ago. 

I mixed with steeped hibiscus and water, and left covered for 3 hrs. Then I added hibiscus powder paste and applied to the top half of my head. I added a touch of indigo and applied that to the rest, leaving the back (1/4) free. Sat for 4hrs.

When I rinsed my hair, it felt hard (harder than it did two weeks ago) but it was ok. I added conditioner, rinsed and my hair immediately felt softer. I DC for 1 hour (I wanted to go longer but it was late). 

My hair feels good, if still a little damp. I like the colour. Can't wait to see how it settles over the next few days.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Did I mention that since I have been using hibiscus powder in my henna mixes, my grays are the most lovely color of red?  I'm really loving Red Raj with hibiscus powder!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Coconut milk ? It can get even better ?  ooooh...


----------



## imaginary

You guys are making me want to henna this weekend. Guess I'm gonna have to go get some more tomorrow


----------



## 11228

How soon can you henna after a relaxer? I retouched today, hope I can henna next Thursday with a clarifying wash in between.


----------



## Damaris.Elle

AtlantaJJ said:


> Coconut milk ? It can get even better ?  ooooh...


It can


----------



## Aggie

I have henna in my hair right now and should be washing out but it's late and I'm tired so I'll sleep with it on and wash it out in the morning. Guess I have to get up 30 minutes earlier than scheduled. Heading to bed now.


----------



## GGsKin

For the past three days, I've been sleeping with a bag over hair and wearing the back loose in the day. Today I clipped the back up with a puff cuff.

Added a pic of my hair. Not much sun this morning but I'm liking what I see in this light.


----------



## Aggie

AbsyBlvd said:


> For the past three days, I've been sleeping with a bag over hair and wearing the back loose in the day. Today I clipped the back up with a puff cuff.
> 
> Added a pic of my hair. Not much sun this morning but I'm liking what I see in this light.View attachment 357747



Absolutely lovely @AbsyBlvd. 

By the way, my henna did not deposit any color on my hair last night and I believe that the Jamila henna I used was too old even though it wasn't expired yet. I threw out the remaining boxes I had of it. On the plus side, Jamila henna washes out really well.

I'll use my Moroccan and Karishma henna that I still have and I'll try to use them up before they expire. Moving forward, I won't be ordering more than 6 boxes of henna at a time. I used to buy 12. I can't seem to get through all of them on time. 

I'm eager to try that Red Raj from hennasooq so I may invest in 3 bags of it for my next purchase. Right now, I have 3 each of the Moroccan henna and karishma left to use up before I do.


----------



## GGsKin

Thank you @Aggie. I had no chill when my Red Raj arrived. It's like it was calling my name from my kitchen.


----------



## rileypak

This thread is really making me eager to try the Red Raj whenever it finally arrives


----------



## 11228

Upon some research, I am henning with my next wash after my relaxer on Tuesday.

How long does it take frozen henna to thaw? I plan on washing tonight and applying it in the morning. I'll keep it on all day since I'll be home.


----------



## Aggie

AbsyBlvd said:


> Thank you @Aggie. I had no chill when my Red Raj arrived. It's like it was calling my name from my kitchen.


Girl @AbsyBlvd, I know what you mean about the calling my name. As soon as I get that, I know I'll be using it right away.


----------



## imaginary

11228 said:


> Upon some research, I am henning with my next wash after my relaxer on Tuesday.
> 
> How long does it take frozen henna to thaw? I plan on washing tonight and applying it in the morning. I'll keep it on all day since I'll be home.



I guess it depends on the quantity. I used to store mine in a ziploc sandwich bag and that would thaw out within an hr, 2hrs max.


----------



## CA*Nappy

Rozlewis said:


> I just washed my Henna out. I love the way a fresh Henna treatment makes my hair feel. If you have not tried a Henna gloss using coconut milk you are missing out on a treat. I used to mix my Henna with lemon juice and afterwards my hair felt like straw but with the coconut milk it feels strong and moisturized. Has anyone else used coconut milk?




I learned the hard way of using only water and lemon juice.  I guess I was using too much lemon juice which ate through my strands of hair eventually. So now I only use henna, coconut milk and indian oils and my hair comes out with color regardless of letting it sit for hours or using it right away. The rinse out is a lot easier too! Luv the coconut milk!


----------



## 11228

imaginary said:


> I guess it depends on the quantity. I used to store mine in a ziploc sandwich bag and that would thaw out within an hr, 2hrs max.



Well, I left it out on the kitchen counter top before leaving to come to work. I hope it works because there's no turning back lol


----------



## LavenderMint

Hi ladies! I think I'm ready to take the henna plunge! I've been working my way through the (many, many) pages of this thread. 
Yesterday, I went to my local bss to see if they had henna. They had a brand called Colora that had no ingredients and claimed to have other herbs. Thanks to the experts in this thread, I took a hard pass on that & explained why to the manager. I'll just check out the asian stores near me. 
Here's the thing..... I really want to color my hair. Manic Panic Ultra Violet is calling my name- loudly. I also want the benefits of henna. 
Is there any way to do both?


----------



## Aggie

I used Moroccan henna on my hair this morning. I have to admit, the color deposit was so much better this time around. Love it again. I won't use indigo today because I'm out of time.


----------



## naturalyogini

I'm seriously thinking about doing a henndigo this week.  50 gms indigo and 50 gms of Moroccan henna from Henna Sooq.  I'm going to mix the henna with 1 tbl of aloe vera powder and let it sit for 2 hours.  Then I'm going to mix the indigo with greek yogurt, honey, and grapeseed oil and then add to henna.  Hopefully, my hair won't get drier than it already is.  Does the above sound like a good mix to all of you experienced henna gals?

p.s. I can't use coconut milk.  It makes my hair hard as a rock.  I probably should test drive the yogurt first to see if my hair likes the milk protein.


----------



## imaginary

I read somewhere (I forget where) that leaving hendigo uncovered on your head makes the indigo oxidize better thus leading to a darker colour deposit. Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## 11228

11228 said:


> Well, I left it out on the kitchen counter top before leaving to come to work. I hope it works because there's no turning back lol



I went ahead with my plan. Modified it a bit by mixing warm coconut milk with Nuppur and adding that to half of my leftover henna that had been thawing in room temp overnight. I rationalize that I'd at least get half henna benefit if the old mixture had gone bad.

Kept it in from 11-3pm with about 3 hours heat cap  when I wasn't out running errands. Washing off was so easy, easier than I anticipated. I used a cheap tresemme conditioner for more slip.

I was so lazy, I decided to forgo DC, and just use the cheap rinse out conditioner. There was no detangling as I'm only a week post relaxer. I pulled hair into a wet bun right out of the show.. 

The lack of DC won't make a difference; I'm immediately  DCing when the bun comes down tomorrow.


----------



## Aggie

naturalyogini said:


> I'm seriously thinking about doing a henndigo this week.  50 gms indigo and 50 gms of Moroccan henna from Henna Sooq.  I'm going to mix the henna with 1 tbl of aloe vera powder and let it sit for 2 hours.  Then I'm going to mix the indigo with greek yogurt, honey, and grapeseed oil and then add to henna.  Hopefully, my hair won't get drier than it already is.  Does the above sound like a good mix to all of you experienced henna gals?
> 
> p.s. I can't use coconut milk.  It makes my hair hard as a rock.  I probably should test drive the yogurt first to see if my hair likes the milk protein.




Hmm, I don't think the indigo works well with much else but water, sea salt and some thickening agent like cornstarch. I could be wrong though. Hopefully someone else will chime in.


----------



## Aggie

imaginary said:


> I read somewhere (I forget where) that leaving hendigo uncovered on your head makes the indigo oxidize better thus leading to a darker colour deposit. Has anyone experienced this?


I really don't know. I've always covered mine with okay results.


----------



## naturalyogini

Aggie said:


> Hmm, I don't think the indigo works well with much else but water, sea salt and some thickening agent like cornstarch. I could be wrong though. Hopefully someone else will chime in.


Well I can mix up the indigo with water. Mix into the henna and then add the yogurt, honey and oil.


----------



## 11228

I LOVE LOVE my hair.

I can't believe it took me this long to righten my mousy brown hair. The color deposit from Henna is a bonus. The gloss and fortifying results is everything!


----------



## naturalyogini

So my Henna Sooq package is on the way and I tried coconut milk on my hair to see how it works.  Noooooo! I had it in my hair for 3 minutes before my scalp started to itch and burn.  I had to do a full SLS wash and condition. My scalp is still sore.  It makes sense since I am allergic to coconut oil.  So coconut milk is out. Next try, greek yogurt or regular full fat yogurt?


----------



## imaginary

naturalyogini said:


> So my Henna Sooq package is on the way and I tried coconut milk on my hair to see how it works.  Noooooo! I had it in my hair for 3 minutes before my scalp started to itch and burn.  I had to do a full SLS wash and condition. My scalp is still sore.  It makes sense since I am allergic to coconut oil.  So coconut milk is out. Next try, greek yogurt or regular full fat yogurt?



My vote is for full fat yogurt. I kept trying to make "fetch" happen by only mixing yogurt into my henna mixtures and that only led to dry and hard hair. So a good creamy nutrient filled base seems to be the way to go.


----------



## naturalyogini

imaginary said:


> My vote is for full fat yogurt. I kept trying to make "fetch" happen by only mixing yogurt into my henna mixtures and that only led to dry and hard hair. So a good creamy nutrient filled base seems to be the way to go.


I'm thinking full fat yogurt too. I think greek yogurt may not work. Well I'll test it on Friday before the henna. I don't want hard dry hair or an irritated scalp.


----------



## beingofserenity

Hennaing with coconut milk, and s bit of glycerine

The henna I use has shikaki, hibiscus, brahmi, amla...some other stuff

I will make it more watery and oily next time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Coconut Milk for the 1st time over the Weekend and had great results.  I had been using Tea to mix my Henna with.

Loved the Coconut Milk.  Applied great and it rinsed out nicely.


----------



## Ajna

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used Coconut Milk for the 1st time over the Weekend and had great results.  I had been using Tea to mix my Henna with.
> 
> Loved the Coconut Milk.  Applied great and it rinsed out nicely.



Coconut milk and henna is the best combination it has totally transformed how I do henna, and the best part is it is like perfect every time.


----------



## DarkJoy

Gonna henna this weekend. Tempted to give coconut milk a try again. Last time it made my hair hard.


----------



## bluenvy

New to henna. Two weeks ago I combined Nupur henna, water, vitamin E oil, and fenugreek oil. 
Hair felt straw like and dry after rinsing, but after moisturizing shampoo, conditioner and dc my hair felt soft and strong, I love it. 

My greys turned orange, did another treatment a week later to darken up.
This time I tried henna gloss. Felt more in love with this concoction.

I mixed henna with Trader joes nourish spa condition, vitamin E oil, and fenugreek oil. 
Rinsing out, my hair was soft, I followed with condioner, and added a few braids to sleep in. Color did get a little more darker. I'm happy with overall results.


----------



## naturalyogini

DarkJoy said:


> Gonna henna this weekend. Tempted to give coconut milk a try again. Last time it made my hair hard.


I wouldn't try coconut milk again. My hair is hard with coconut milk. I think it's because it acts like a protein treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ajna said:


> *Coconut milk and henna is the best combination it has totally transformed how I do henna, and the best part is it is like perfect every time*.



@Ajna
Agreed.  I will definitely keep using this.  It worked great for me. 

And my hair was neither dry, hard or stiff upon rinsing.


----------



## bluenvy

I have a powder pack of coconut milk, all it needs is water to mix.
I like to give coconut milk a try. There's mix reviews on it use in henna in this thread. 

So what kind of coconut milk are you all using? Also are you adding other ingredients other than henna that may make it an good/bad experience?


----------



## Beamodel

@IDareT'sHair 

I tried it with coconut milk tonight. It worked great. Curls were popping. Idk I guess last time I used coconut milk my hair freaked out but this time, it was great!


----------



## DarkJoy

I wussed out. Have my usual henna and just water on. I got home from work, mixed it and slapped it on and let the dye  release on my head.


----------



## Ltown

how are you ladies mixing the henna before you put in the coconut milk? are you replacing it totally without using other liquids?


----------



## imaginary

Ltown said:


> how are you ladies mixing the henna before you put in the coconut milk? are you replacing it totally without using other liquids?



I don't usually add other liquids. I used to mix it with tea and then let it sit for a few hours before adding the coconut milk, but just using the milk alone feels better on my hair.


----------



## Rozlewis

I love, love, love the feeling of my hair after a fresh Henna treatment. It feels so strong and silky. Henna gloss for the win!


----------



## Beamodel

Ltown said:


> how are you ladies mixing the henna before you put in the coconut milk? are you replacing it totally without using other liquids?



Hey @Ltown 
I just mixed the coconut milk with the powder.  I also add oil to the mixture once it's the consistency I want it to be. 

I apply it to my entire head and leave it in for about 3 or 4 hours. I don't wait for the dye to release. It releases on my hair as its in there.


----------



## Rozlewis

Ltown said:


> how are you ladies mixing the henna before you put in the coconut milk? are you replacing it totally without using other liquids?



@Ltown 

I mix my Henna powder with 3/4 of a can of coconut milk and a cup of protein free conditioner. I let this combination sit for about 8 hours. I usually mix it before going to work. I let it sit in a cool dark place to allow for the dye to release. Once I am ready to apply the Henna gloss I add about 1/4 cup of oil to the mixture. I let the Henna stay in my hair  overnight. In the morning I cowash it out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bluenvy said:


> *So what kind of coconut milk are you all using? *Also are you adding other ingredients other than henna that may make it an good/bad experience?



@bluenvy
Goya Coconut Milk (in the Mexican Foods Aisle).  Didn't add anything but the Henna.



Ltown said:


> *how are you ladies mixing the henna before you put in the coconut milk? are you replacing it totally without using other liquids?*


@Ltown
Poured Coconut Milk in a bowl added the Henna to a nice Consistency allowed dye to release.  Added NO additional liquids.


Beamodel said:


> *I tried it with coconut milk tonight. It worked great*. Curls were popping. Idk I guess last time I used coconut milk my hair freaked out but *this time, it was great!*


@Beamodel
This was the best experience I've had with Henna in my 6-7 years of Henna'ing.
Color was Perfect.  Consistency was nice.  Rinse Out was easy.


----------



## Damaris.Elle

bluenvy said:


> So what kind of coconut milk are you all using? Also are you adding other ingredients other than henna that may make it an good/bad experience?



-I only use Goya Coconut milk...the other brands I've seen in the store have "coconut milk" too far down on the ingredients list. I also add a lot of honey to my henna mix. So it's henna, coconut milk (how ever much is needed for the henna mixture to get to a kind of thick, mud-like consistency) and honey. 



Ltown said:


> how are you ladies mixing the henna before you put in the coconut milk? are you replacing it totally without using other liquids?



-I don't mix the henna before adding coconut milk. Coconut milk is the only liquid I use and then honey. I sometimes add a little Vo5 conditioner, but most of the time I only use henna, coconut milk and honey.


----------



## Ltown

@Noelle01 , @IDareT'sHair , @Rozlewis @Beamodel , thank you ladies!


----------



## flyygirlll2

I'm currently sitting here with some Surya Brasil Henna Cream (in black) on my hair. It's been an hour so I'm hoping that's sufficient enough cause I have a headache. This cream is pre-mixed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Never heard of this.  Let me know how it turns out. I hope you get the Color Deposit you want.


----------



## Ltown

I haven't tried straight henna but do i apply to clean wash hair or dry? i'm read the book.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I bought it online but I heard that it's sold at Whole Foods. It turned out ok. My hair looks a little bit darker but not as dark as I'd like. I guess I'd have to do another application.


----------



## GGsKin

I did another henna treatment today with Rajasthani henna (80g) and diluted hibiscus and marshmallow root tea (mixed it up yesterday, left to release and then put in the freezer). Today I added hibiscus (30g), cinnamon, paprika and cayenne before applying to the majority of my hair and leaving for 5hrs (planned to do 3-4).

When I rinsed it out, the colour seemed really prominent. Due to my schedule, I'm about to wash out my DC now and will probably DC overnight tomorrow. Interested to see how this ends up.

ETA: This makes number 4.


----------



## Ltown

Ltown said:


> I haven't tried straight henna but do i apply to clean wash hair or dry? i'm read the book.


i did the henna with the milk and some tresemme conditioner, it was on 5 min started to itch around temple so i wash it out fast,  5 years ago i had allergic reaction to indigo/henna mix so this was the first time i since then. i guess i will stick to tea rinses.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *i did the henna with the milk and some tresemme conditioner, it was on 5 min started to itch around temple so i wash it out fast,  5 years ago i had allergic reaction to indigo/henna mix so this was the first time i since then. i guess i will stick to tea rinses.*



@Ltown
Did you get any Color Deposited or did you do it for Conditioning purposes?


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> Did you get any Color Deposited or did you do it for Conditioning purposes?


@IDareT'sHair , i only left it in 5 min or less so i'm sure it didn't do anything but condition.


----------



## naturalyogini

Just finished rinsing my henindigo out. Used 50gms Moroccan henna to 70gms indigo. I added 1/2 tbl of aloe powder, warm honey water, 1/4 tsp clove to henna and salt to indigo. Mixed together with 1 tbl grapeseed oil an 1/4 cup of Tresemme conditioner. 4 hours later, nice color although my grays are not as dark brown as I would like them to be. Next time, I think I will do 80/40 and less conditioner as it  may have hindered color release. I now have Soultanicals moisture dip condish on and frankly my hair didn't feel great as I was smoothing it on. Review to come later on that.


----------



## Aggie

My hair needs a hendigo treatment STAT. I need to work on doing one this weekend as my hairline is getting really gray right about now.


----------



## imaginary

my scalp has been really itchy lately and I think it's the henna I got from the indian store. I'm gonna have to order online and wait it seems, but next week I'm gonna hendigo with my mountainroseherbs blend.


----------



## TamaraShaniece

I found it....anyone still use Henna Glosses?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hendigo'ing today.  My Henna was mixed with Coconut Milk.  That has been working out great.

Nice & Creamy.


----------



## Aggie

TamaraShaniece said:


> I found it....anyone still use Henna Glosses?



It's been a while but I don't do this anymore. I just do a straight henna treatment now. I did henna glosses when my hair was relaxed. I am texlaxed now and henna glosses seem to do nothing for my hair so I just stick to the pure henna treatment now.


----------



## 11228

I did a full henna treatment on Friday. I was going to wait a few weeks but I am 9 weeks post relaxer and seeing shedding. Henna is my go to fix.

I have found the perfect time saving routine for henna days. I marinate the henna in coconut milk and oil of choice for about 6 hours on Thursdays, apply it sometime after midnight and rinse on at around 10am on Fridays. I have gotten the washout down pat. I sit in the tub and rinse out in sections with lukewarm medium pressure. It literally took about 10 minutes to see clear running water


----------



## Aggie

11228 said:


> I did a full henna treatment on Friday. I was going to wait a few weeks but I am 9 weeks post relaxer and seeing shedding. Henna is my go to fix.
> 
> I have found the perfect time saving routine for henna days. I marinate the henna in coconut milk and oil of choice for about 6 hours on Thursdays, apply it sometime after midnight and rinse on at around 10am on Fridays. I have gotten the washout down pat. I sit in the tub and rinse out in sections with lukewarm medium pressure. It literally took about 10 minutes to see clear running water


I wash mine out from the kitchen sink. It's a lot easier than in the shower for me plus I get it all out this way as well. When I wash it out in the shower, it seems like it takes days to get the grains out of my hair, but not from the sink.


----------



## 11228

Do you lean forward or bend backwards when you use the sink? I like to tip my head back so my hair goes in the normal direction when I wash my hair, hence the sitting in the tub.


----------



## Aggie

11228 said:


> Do you lean forward or bend backwards when you use the sink? I like to tip my head back so my hair goes in the normal direction when I wash my hair, hence the sitting in the tub.



Well I usually section in 3-4 sections and detangle my hair before a henna treatment and when it's time to rinse it out, I bend forward over the sink. 

Then I head to the shower to cowash the remainder out using AVJ, oil and some cheapie conditioner mixed together. While this mixture is in my hair, I would detangle it because it makes it so soft and easy to detangle at this point. 

The tangles just seem to melt with this mixture in my hair. The beauty of this is, I don't have to spend 15-20 minutes trying to rinse out the henna anymore. That was a real drag and made me dread henna days. Not anymore.

I then rinse it out and proceed with deep conditioning, etc. My henna sessions have been drastically reduced time-wise using this method.


----------



## GGsKin

I found some pics I've meaning to add to this thread. They are late but who doesn't love some pics.

I try to maintain the integrity of my coils by squeezing in my henna, as opposed to smoothing and pulling the mix through my hair. I always start in the middle.
Other pics are my henna before I add hibiscus, and all mixed together.


----------



## Aggie

I think I need to find ways to use up all the hennas I have since I don't use them to color my hair so much anymore. I just hate having to throw them away. I'd better go check out some Youtube videos for a little help.


----------



## 11228

Aggie said:


> I think I need to find ways to use up all the hennas I have since I don't use them to color my hair so much anymore. I just hate having to throw them away. I'd better go check out some Youtube videos for a little help.



How about henna gloss for conditioning effect?


----------



## Aggie

11228 said:


> How about henna gloss for conditioning effect?


That sounds like a plan...I just might do those and see how my mildly texlaxed hair likes them. I guess I could use my cheaper conditioners for this purpose. I certainly won't be using my more luxury product lines for this .


----------



## Damaris.Elle

-Awesome results from mixing my henna with green tea and honey yesterday. I followed up with Silk Elements MegaSilk moisturizing treatment and my curls are really defined today and my hair feels strong. 

Unfortunately though, I don't think I'm going to be able to keep using Jamila Henna.  The past three times I've used it, the skin behind my ears and the back of my neck have been really itchy and today I can feel a rash starting to form on the back of my neck It sucks because my hair looks awesome every time after I use Jamila and my scalp hasn't been itchy at all. I'm reallllly hoping it's just the Jamila brand that I have a reaction to and not all henna. When I was using Reshma, I had no issues.


----------



## Aggie

I think I'm due for a henna treatment soon. I don't know if I'll be doing it for a color deposit however. I think I will just be doing them as a treatment. Although....I do have quite a bit of indigo to use up. I don't know, I'll think about it some more plus I will have to get some coconut milk to mix my next treatment with.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'll be doing a henna gloss on Saturday.

 I just need to look in the stash and find a protein free conditioner or deep conditioner Im trying to use up.


----------



## Lanea87

I plan on doing a Cassia treatment Sunday. So far I have mixed 100g of Cassia and 100g of Alma powder.  Not sure what else imma add to the mix besides water.


----------



## imaginary

I currently have a henna and coconut milk mix in my head now. I was planning to rinse it tonight and do a hendigo treatment after but I'm feeling lazy so I'll probably do that tomorrow morning.


----------



## Damaris.Elle

-I tried the Nupur brand of Henna a couple of days ago and mixed it with green tea and honey and followed with Silk Elements Moisturizing Treatment overnight. Great results.


----------



## MileHighDiva

shawnyblazes said:


> I'll be doing a henna gloss on Saturday.
> 
> I just need to look in the stash and find a protein free conditioner or deep conditioner Im trying to use up.


Here's your missing henna plans post.


----------



## MileHighDiva

AbsyBlvd said:


> I try to maintain the integrity of my coils by squeezing in my henna, as opposed to smoothing and pulling the mix through my hair. I always start in the middle.



I'm going to try your technique of "squeezing in for application" the next time I do a treatment.  My "henna ends" are terrible in the front of my hair.

Looks like heat damage, but it's not, its "henna ends."


----------



## GGsKin

MileHighDiva said:


> I'm going to try your technique of "squeezing in for application" the next time I do a treatment.  My "henna ends" are terrible in the front of my hair.
> 
> Looks like heat damage, but it's not, its "henna ends."



Sorry to hear about those ends. Thankfully, I've been able to avoid them so far. Please let me know how it goes when you do.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I just made my first mixture of henna: 1/2 a cup of Napur henna plus one can of coconut milk.

I like the smell of Napur henna powder. Smells like lawn grass, to me!  I heard the mixture can smell not so good, so I hope there's no change in smell. I will let it sit for 8 hours, as the Minimalist Beauty blog creator recommends. Then husband will apply it and I'll let it sit overnight.

I am SOOOOOOOO curious about what this will do to my hair. If over time henna applications reduce tangling for me, then my 40-something-year-old self WILL attempt a cartwheel.


----------



## DarkJoy

Got my henna or hendigo treatments down real simple. The last few months my scalp gets real irritated if I leave it on more than a few hours. It will itch for days. So shorter 'cooking times' for me.

I use distilled water plus powder or coconut milk plus powder if I feel like it.

Water mix: apply immediately. 2 hours on max. Dye generally releases within an hour. Works great for color and conditioning! Cowash 2x, DC, then shampoo.

Coconut milk mix: let dye release in the milk. Leave on 3 hrs max. Repeat conditioning steps above.

The color seems to be the same so I'm cool. At least now henna days are no longer an all day affair


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I'm nervous about my first henna treatment. Maybe I'll just try it on a patch overnight?


----------



## imaginary

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm nervous about my first henna treatment. Maybe I'll just try it on a patch overnight?



That's what I did the first time. Did it on a patch near my nape and left it on for a few days. You can also just put a bit on your skin and put a band-aid over it for a few hours if it's skin allergies you're worried about.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

First henna treatment completed after having chelated/clarified my hair.

Impressions:
1. The henna definitely strengthened my hair.
2. I think the henna is weighing my hair down a little. Just a little. After washing it out I think my hair furled under LESS than it normally does (I get ferocious shrinking and furling-under). This will eventually translate, hopefully, to less tangling?
3. That said I have some SERIOUS tangles. Hubby looked and says there are more than usual.
4. I DC'd after with NaturalleGrow's protein-free Marshmallow yaddah yaddah DC. That is a wonderful DC, I tell ya! And my hair is SUPER finicky and likes hardly anything. I could DEFINITELY tell 

I'm going to keep doing henna treatments . . . probably twice a month, to see it helps my hair cumulatively over time. So far so good, but I don't think one henna treatment will do it for me. I think I'll need to see the effects of 4 treatments, minimum, before I can make an assessment. I will have to be VERY careful about not using products that would require me to clarify for their removal. I want to build up the effects of several henna treatments, so I won't be using any sulfate or clarifying shampoos for the next two months. This means natural gels only! I'll try to remember to post back here and share my cumulative results.

Another natural milestone met!!!


----------



## Coilystep

Hello ladies I'm thinking about using henna to cover my greys. My only hesitation is that previously I was getting my hair dyed pretty regularly with I think Demi permanent dye. Now I haven't dyed my hair since about July. Will it be a problem if I put henna over that?  My greys are pretty prominent right about now and I well over due for color.


----------



## DarkJoy

YvetteWithJoy said:


> First henna treatment completed after having chelated/clarified my hair.
> 
> Impressions:
> 1. The henna definitely strengthened my hair.
> 2. I think the henna is weighing my hair down a little. Just a little. After washing it out I think my hair furled under LESS than it normally does (I get ferocious shrinking and furling-under). This will eventually translate, hopefully, to less tangling?
> 3. That said I have some SERIOUS tangles. Hubby looked and says there are more than usual.
> 4. I DC'd after with NaturalleGrow's protein-free Marshmallow yaddah yaddah DC. That is a wonderful DC, I tell ya! And my hair is SUPER finicky and likes hardly anything. I could DEFINITELY tell
> 
> I'm going to keep doing henna treatments . . . probably twice a month, to see it helps my hair cumulatively over time. So far so good, but I don't think one henna treatment will do it for me. I think I'll need to see the effects of 4 treatments, minimum, before I can make an assessment. I will have to be VERY careful about not using products that would require me to clarify for their removal. I want to build up the effects of several henna treatments, so I won't be using any sulfate or clarifying shampoos for the next two months. This means natural gels only! I'll try to remember to post back here and share my cumulative results.
> 
> Another natural milestone met!!!


Don't worry about clarifying too much. My shampoo is a clarifier. Does nothin to the henna
 However I notice the color washes down the drain with conditioners. Small amounits. Nothing to panic over though. Lol


----------



## frizzy

YvetteWithJoy said:


> First henna treatment completed after having chelated/clarified my hair.
> 
> I will have to be VERY careful about not using products that would require me to clarify for their removal. I want to build up the effects of several henna treatments, so I won't be using any sulfate or clarifying shampoos for the next two months. This means natural gels only! I'll try to remember to post back here and share my cumulative results.





DarkJoy said:


> Don't worry about clarifying too much. My shampoo is a clarifier. Does nothin to the henna
> However I notice the color washes down the drain with conditioners. Small amounits. Nothing to panic over though. Lol



DarkJoy you are correct, henna won't wash out or fade from your hair strands like a box color can. Henna and indigo are permanent.   The only thing that I've read and believe from experience, is that adding honey to your hair will strip some of the color of henna.  I don't know if it's the bleaching properties of honey or if the honey is actually penetrating the cortex and removing a little of the color from the hair.

I did my henna yesterday and will do the indigo today.  I only co-wash after each and won't wash or DC until after 3 days.  This maximizes and gives the best color deposit as it oxidizes into the hair, permanently.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

frizzy said:


> DarkJoy you are correct, henna won't wash out or fade from your hair strands like a box color can. Henna and indigo are permanent.   The only thing that I've read and believe from experience, is that adding honey to your hair will strip some of the color of henna.  I don't know if it's the bleaching properties of honey or if the honey is actually penetrating the cortex and removing a little of the color from the hair.
> 
> I did my henna yesterday and will do the indigo today.  I only co-wash after each and won't wash or DC until after 3 days.  This maximizes and gives the best color deposit as it oxidizes into the hair, permanently.



Ohhhhhhh! Man! So, I should not have DC'd immediately.

Hmm. Well, how long do you think I should wait before I henna again since I might have DC'd some of it down the drain?

And should I only henna my new growth?


----------



## frizzy

@YvetteWithJoy   I would say you can henna again within the week.  As long as your hair feels good and not too dry or brittle...which yours should not because you DC'd!  lol

What I did was co-washed with a cheap Suave conditioner then sectioned hair and spritzed with water mixed with leave-in so I could section, comb and plait it up for bed and indigo-ing today.

So today after a few hours of indigo, I will co-wash with cheap conditioner and spritz with a leave-in again, but I think I will add a 'cone serum to make my hair easier to style for an appointment I have on Monday.  I will DC and steam later in the week.  HTH!


----------



## GGsKin

For this round of henna I mixed up some rajasthani BAQ with a bit of hibiscus and mixed with hibiscus tea. I ended up sleeping with the mix last night.

This morning I rinsed, and co-washed it out with diluted Faith In Nature hemp and meadowfoam conditioner. I then applied a mix of Mielle Organics babassu oil and mint and AOWC, and DCd for several hours.

Upon rinsing my hair felt soft yet strong. I styled in the usual wash n go. Can't wait to see the colour over the next few days.

ETA: I forgot I also added SAA to my henna mix. This morning, my hair isn't dry yet.


----------



## JerriBlank

Posted in RT, posting here too. I use Cassia. Don't want the color from henna.

I knew this cassia/fenugreek was gonna be right upon application! 


I applied to freshly shampooed hair,  no condish. My ends were puffy after shampooing. I applied the cassia, and by the time I had done half my head, the first part that I had applied to was detangled and defined. It applied smoothly, and my hair actually soaked this mixture up. I've never experienced that with a homemade mix.

I thought that I would have some left over, but I had to go back and reapply some to other parts of my head, as it had soaked into my strands. 

I mixed hot water, a couple globs of Tresseme condish, a capful of silk amino acids, about 3 tablespoons fenugreek powder, and about a third cup of cassia powder.


Let it sit for 10 hours before applying. 


My hair was soft before I even put a plastic cap on. I'm going to sleep with it on, rinse in the morning, and follow up with a moisture dc.


----------



## Aggie

I'm back to using henna on my hair...so I'm bumping this thread to post what I'm doing and using.


----------



## Coilystep

I've been using henna since October and love it. I just mix with coconut milk let it sit overnight once I mix it. Then I apply it to clean hair let it sit at least 8 hours then I rinse. I've deep conditioned every time I've done it. I think I've had good results. I've only used jamilla henna. What is everyone else using in their mix.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

I used henna in October to cover grays and now they are back I will be doing the roots this week.


----------



## Aggie

stephanie75miller said:


> I've been using henna since October and love it. I just mix with coconut milk let it sit overnight once I mix it. Then I apply it to clean hair let it sit at least 8 hours then I rinse. I've deep conditioned every time I've done it. I think I've had good results. I've only used jamilla henna. What is everyone else using in their mix.



Questio @stephanie75miller, Do you put your henna mix in a warm place like a hot cabby or just allow it to sit at room temperature for the henna dye to release for those 8 hours?


----------



## Aggie

Right now I've only been mixing my henna (Karishma or Godrej Nupur) with warm to hot water and allowing the dye to release in a hot cabby overnight and henna my hair the following morning. I used to sleep with it in my hair but I don't really care too much for the heaviness of it in my hair while I sleep.


----------



## Aggie

kinchen said:


> I used henna in October to cover grays and now they are back I will be doing the roots this week.



@kinchen 
This is exactly why I'm using it but it's also for the conditioning benefits as well. Plus my hair is fine and henna is this fine-haired girl's best friend.


----------



## ladybee1922

Thanks for bumping @Aggie, I'll jump in too. @stephanie75miller  I use Godrej Nupur Mehendi Powder 9 Herbs Blend, I mix with just hot water overnight and leave on for 8 plus hours, applied to previously (a day or two) oiled hair followed by indigo between one and three days later.


----------



## ladybee1922

Aggie said:


> @kinchen
> This is exactly why I'm using it but it's also for the conditioning benefits as well. Plus my hair is fine and henna is this fine-haired girl's best friend.


Yes, yes! Me too


----------



## Aggie

ladybee1922 said:


> Thanks for bumping @Aggie, I'll jump in too. @stephanie75miller  I use Godrej Nupur Mehendi Powder 9 Herbs Blend, I mix with just hot water overnight and leave on for 8 plus hours, applied to previously (a day or two) oiled hair followed by indigo between one and three days later.


I indigo my hair immediately after washing out my henna. I make a day of it one time.


----------



## Coilystep

Aggie said:


> Questio @stephanie75miller, Do you put your henna mix in a warm place like a hot cabby or just allow it to sit at room temperature for the henna dye to release for those 8 hours?


I let it sit at room temperature


----------



## GGsKin

I like to mix and freeze mine for intense colour. The last time I used henna was in a henna gloss and I let it sit for an hour or two near my boiler, before mixing in conditioner and applying. Some henna has a slower dye release time than others. I believe Rajasthani henna is fairly quick.


----------



## Aggie

That hennasooq Indigo for hair did not stain my hair at all . I think I'm changing my indigo because this is the fourth or fifth time I used her indigo and I did not get a stain. i can see all the red stain from my Karishma henna. I will most likely just switch over to Godrej Nupur because the Karishma I used yesterday had a lot of sprigs and pieces of fine sticks I don't like. They are also hard to wash out.

*Question:*

Anyone here have any idea where else I can get some real good quality indigo please? @IDareT'sHair, @stephanie75miller, @AbsyBlvd,


----------



## GGsKin

@Aggie I haven't use indigo for a while but I've ordered from Suvarna.Co. uk. They're based in the UK so shipping could be pricey for you. I've only received good stock from them.


----------



## Coilystep

@Aggie  I haven't purchased indigo yet.


----------



## imaginary

I was actually going to mix and freeze some henna to use this week for wash day. I'm pretty simple, I only use coconut milk.

ETA: I have a hendigo mix which is fun, but I think I'll just invest in actual indigo in the future to get a deeper brown than what I'm currently getting.


----------



## ladybee1922

Aggie said:


> I indigo my hair immediately after washing out my henna. I make a day of it one time.


Silly me, I like to watch the oxidation lol


----------



## Aggie

Thanks for all your responses ladies but guess what? I'll tell the story slowly.

Yesterday I used Karishma henna on my hair and Hennasooq's indigo for hair afterwards. I woke up this morning and it appeared that the indigo did not even slightly stain my hair. All the red tones from the henna was there but no black tones from the indigo.

So low and behold, I dug through my stash again and  found another indigo that I bought from Amazon in November 2015 from a 2015 crop and I used that on my hair this morning, and went and did my chores . I washed it out a few minutes ago and can I tell you how excited I am to see such a deep deposit of blackness. This is by far the best indigo I have ever used on my hair to date.

The indigo I used is called Zenia Indigo Powder and here is what it looks like:







And here's the link :


I noticed that when I was mixing it, it did not look quite as green as hennasooq's indigo and I was starting to get worried. But as I mixed and applied it to my hair, I noticed it was turning an awesome shade of dark green to black already.

And I was getting really excited after seeing that. now that I washed it out, my hair is so black right now. Listen ladies, I have the most stubborn gray hair and felt like nothing could truly get it black again unless I commercially dye it and I don't want to do that 

I gatta say, I really  this stuff and it is my new indigo boo  remember if you do purchase it, make sure the crop isn't more than a year old. For example, I wouldn't purchase from a 2014 crop now. I believe the crop can last as long as 3 years before it starts to lose it's efficacy and so I try not to buy them too old. I need time to use mine.


----------



## Aggie

Since my hendigo turned out so great, I'll probably just do a henna gloss in 2 weeks and another full hendigo again in a month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
I buy both my Henna & Indigo from: mehandi.com

ETA:  I may try the one you used from A-ma-zon.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I buy both my Henna & Indigo from: mehandi.com
> 
> ETA:  I may try the one you used from A-ma-zon.



@IDareT'sHair 
I am telling you, this thing left my hair a nice black tone. So far, so good.


----------



## Coilystep

I got my henna from Amazon and it's been working fine for me.


----------



## imaginary

I got my jamila henna from amazon and it's been working great. I got my hendigo mix from Mountainroseherbs in medium brown and it's ok. Darkens my hair for sure, but I think experimenting with raw indigo may work out better. I just don't want jet black.


----------



## preciouslove0x

Did my first henna job of the year on the 7th. Have done 2 separate indigo treatments and completely unsatisfied with the new product I tried. Got it from amazon (here). Did not receive my anticipated jet black/blue black result. I'm not at all a newbie to henna or indigo (the indigo did not smell as fresh as it should either) so now I'm on the hunt for better quality indigo. Wishing my old source (ayurnatural) didn't go out of business. Their product was awesome quality every time.


----------



## lavaflow99

I got henna in my hair right now.  I mixed it with coconut milk for the first time (I usually use tea) so looking forward to seeing how it turns out.


----------



## Aggie

preciouslove0x said:


> Did my first henna job of the year on the 7th. Have done 2 separate indigo treatments and completely unsatisfied with the new product I tried. Got it from amazon (here). Did not receive my anticipated jet black/blue black result. I'm not at all a newbie to henna or indigo (the indigo did not smell as fresh as it should either) so now I'm on the hunt for better quality indigo. *Wishing my old source (ayurnatural) didn't go out of business. Their product was awesome quality every time*.



I totally agree with the bolded.


----------



## lavaflow99

Very pleased with my henna-indigo results.  Coconut milk is the way to go now!  My hair (I am transitioning) feels so fluffy and the curls seems more defined.


----------



## Coilystep

So I hennaed my hair this weekend and then did indigo as well. It's darker but not black. I was going for black. I will try again next weekend.


----------



## GGsKin

@stephanie75miller I'm in here like,   your wng is looking extra good. What gel did you use this time round?


----------



## Coilystep

AbsyBlvd said:


> @stephanie75miller I'm in here like,   your wng is looking extra good. What gel did you use this time round?


 Kinky curly curling custard


----------



## GGsKin

stephanie75miller said:


> Kinky curly curling custard



I promise, they don't pay me


----------



## Aggie

I need to do a full indigo this weekend as well.


----------



## Coilystep

stephanie75miller said:


> Kinky curly curling custard





AbsyBlvd said:


> I promise, they don't pay me


Has anyone else notice their commercials on TV? I started noticing them this weekend.


----------



## GGsKin

stephanie75miller said:


> Has anyone else notice their commercials on TV? I started noticing them this weekend.



I'm in the UK. The day I see a Kinky Curly ad on tv here, I will be sure to post a thread.


----------



## Coilystep

I was very surprised https://ispot.tv/a/7IUE


----------



## bluenvy

I may do another henna session this week. 
I hennaed two weeks ago with Goya coconut milk, and loved it! 
Thanks ladies 

I'm either having an growth spurt or could be from increased water intake, but my greys already peeping out. 

Do anyone henna twice monthly?


----------



## imaginary

bluenvy said:


> I may do another henna session this week.
> I hennaed two weeks ago with Goya coconut milk, and loved it!
> Thanks ladies
> 
> I'm either having an growth spurt or could be from increased water intake, but my greys already peeping out.
> 
> Do anyone henna twice monthly?



I have, I notice I do it on a kind of pattern. Twice one month, break for a month then repeat. My hair has stopped feeling hard after henna treatments since I only use coconut milk (and have stopped using shampoo immediately before and/or after).


----------



## bluenvy

Thank you @imaginary 

I was wondering about any ill effects if used too frequent. 
So I'm definitely going to henna this week.

The softness after rinsing out was the real winner. I'm staying with mixing with coconut milk.


----------



## Aggie

If I'm free on Thursday, I will henna my hair then, if not, it may be on Saturday morning.


----------



## Aggie

bluenvy said:


> Thank you @imaginary
> 
> I was wondering about any ill effects if used too frequent.
> So I'm definitely going to henna this week.
> 
> The softness after rinsing out was the real winner. I'm staying with mixing with coconut milk.


I finally bought my coconut milk to start doing my henna treatments. I can't wait to try it.


----------



## bluenvy

Hopes it work out for you @Aggie


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Agreed.  Mixing Henna w/Coconut Milk is the best ever!


----------



## cravoecanela

I usually just mix my henna mix (henna, brahmi powder, fenugreek and kapoor kachli) with water and some oil, but I decided to switch things up and brew about 4 ounces of rooibos tea. I usually never get any color deposit on my hands when dealing with this mix, I assume because it's only about 1/4 henna. This time though, my hands are a slight orange color. I'm very excited to see if I see anything on my hair!


----------



## Aggie

bluenvy said:


> Hopes it work out for you @Aggie


It actually did work out for me @bluenvy. Thanks so much. Washing my hair out was effortless too.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Aggie said:


> Thanks for all your responses ladies but guess what? I'll tell the story slowly.
> 
> Yesterday I used Karishma henna on my hair and Hennasooq's indigo for hair afterwards. I woke up this morning and it appeared that the indigo did not even slightly stain my hair. All the red tones from the henna was there but no black tones from the indigo.
> 
> So low and behold, I dug through my stash again and  found another indigo that I bought from Amazon in November 2015 from a 2015 crop and I used that on my hair this morning, and went and did my chores . I washed it out a few minutes ago and can I tell you how excited I am to see such a deep deposit of blackness. This is by far the best indigo I have ever used on my hair to date.
> 
> The indigo I used is called Zenia Indigo Powder and here is what it looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the link :
> 
> 
> I noticed that when I was mixing it, it did not look quite as green as hennasooq's indigo and I was starting to get worried. But as I mixed and applied it to my hair, I noticed it was turning an awesome shade of dark green to black already.
> 
> And I was getting really excited after seeing that. now that I washed it out, my hair is so black right now. Listen ladies, I have the most stubborn gray hair and felt like nothing could truly get it black again unless I commercially dye it and I don't want to do that
> 
> I gatta say, I really  this stuff and it is my new indigo boo  remember if you do purchase it, make sure the crop isn't more than a year old. For example, I wouldn't purchase from a 2014 crop now. I believe the crop can last as long as 3 years before it starts to lose it's efficacy and so I try not to buy them too old. I need time to use mine.


I literally just bought this indigo yesterday from this exact seller without seeing your post. Now I'm so happy I did. I'm so excited to hear your good review of it. 

I was watching curly proverbs on youtube and it inspired me to try henna again. I had a really good experience with it in the past but kinda fell out of using it because it was so messy and time consuming. What made me want to try it again was the great thickening I got from it before. I naturally have pretty fine hair. 

I bought my old faithful nupur 9 herb henna.  I plan to mix it with vatika oil water and myhoneychild coconut papaya hair paste(next time I'll buy coconut milk). Instead of leaving it on overnight(which was my biggest issue with using henna) I'm going to mix it and let it sit overnight then apply it in the am. I plan to leave it on for around 4-4.5 hrs. Then rinse and apply my indigo and let sit for 2 hrs.

I'm hoping I get thicker shinier jet black hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby


thanx lady. imam be in here today getting my mix together in my head for this weekend. coconut milk is already on my list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I already have my mix ret-to-go and pulled out of the Freezer. @chebaby


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

I slept all day so I can't go to sleep. I decided since I wouldn't be going to bed anytime soon I can do my henna treatment.

I mixed it and let it sit for around an hr and a half. Then I applied it to my hair and I can't believe how easy it was. The whole process literally took me like 10- 15 min at the most. It felt no different than doing a dc. There was absolutely no mess. It didn't drip or fall all over the place, and I was actually able to comb the henna through with a shower comb. 

So far so good. If it's this easy I can totally see incorperating it into my regimen. If my hair likes it I will prob do it once a month.

I'll leave this on til 5 am and then wash it out and apply my indigo.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

So I just rinsed out the henna and applied the indigo. While rinsing my hair felt so good. It didn't feel the least bit dry but I could tell it was stronger and deeply conditioned. 

It rinsed out like a dream and I was able to rinse out the henna, mix the indigo and apply it in under 30 min. 

The indigo made my hair feel stripped or something as I was applying it. It was also a bit messier to apply than the henna but nothing major. 

I can't wait to see how my hair turns out.


----------



## DarkJoy

BronxJazzy said:


> So I just rinsed out the henna and applied the indigo. While rinsing my hair felt so good. It didn't feel the least bit dry but I could tell it was stronger and deeply conditioned.
> 
> It rinsed out like a dream and I was able to rinse out the henna, mix the indigo and apply it in under 30 min.
> 
> The indigo made my hair feel stripped or something as I was applying it. It was also a bit messier to apply than the henna but nothing major.
> 
> I can't wait to see how my hair turns out.


The indigo leaves a deposit (of color?) on the hair and it feels stripped but its just the indigo coating. I like it because it temporarily adds volume. it goes away tho. unfortunately.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

DarkJoy said:


> The indigo leaves a deposit (of color?) on the hair and it feels stripped but its just the indigo coating. I like it because it temporarily adds volume. it goes away tho. unfortunately.


Oh Okay that explains it. When I washed it out it did feel coated. I thought I wasn't getting it all out but the water ran clear so I just chalked it up and put my leave in and sealed.


----------



## DarkJoy

BronxJazzy said:


> Oh Okay that explains it. When I washed it out it did feel coated. I thought I wasn't getting it all out but the water ran clear so I just chalked it up and put my leave in and sealed.



are you pleased with the results?

the coating will go away in a cpl 3 washes or so.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

DarkJoy said:


> are you pleased with the results?
> 
> the coating will go away in a cpl 3 washes or so.


I absolutely loved everything about the process and results. The messiest part of it was the indigo but even that wasnt so bad that I wouldn't do it again. 

My hair turned out so soft black and just thoroughly conditioned. I'm prob going to do it once a month.

The actual coated feel went away once I applied my leave in and sealant. I'm going to wait the 2 days they tell you to wait for it to oxidize then shampoo dc and style in a wash n go. I'll post pics when I'm done.


----------



## Coilystep

Hey ladies I got my hair dyed jet black this weekend.  I plan to still henna but I will be switching to neutral henna. I really wanted to achieve jet black with the indigo but it wasn't happening.


----------



## bluenvy

It's been five weeks since my last henna. I measure 3/4 an inch in growth before yesterday's henna treatment.

I'm taking better care my ends to see more length retention this year.


----------



## KenyafromCT

Wow...this site has so much info. It's actually mind boggling! I thought I was all done with my stock piling/ordering all of my new hair care products! But then I stumbled upon this thread! I know nothing about henna...but apparently it's great for the hair right? Should I be using it?? And why? I should add that I am very new to the healthy hair journey and feeling like I want to try EVERYTHING! LOL and what's up with indigo? yes, I'm a newbie...
So give me deets! I'm so appreciative   hugs to you all!


----------



## Aggie

Kenya Yopp said:


> Wow...this site has so much info. It's actually mind boggling! I thought I was all done with my stock piling/ordering all of my new hair care products! But then I stumbled upon this thread! I know nothing about henna...but apparently it's great for the hair right? Should I be using it?? And why? I should add that I am very new to the healthy hair journey and feeling like I want to try EVERYTHING! LOL and what's up with indigo? yes, I'm a newbie...
> So give me deets! I'm so appreciative   hugs to you all!




This e-book should help you out a lot. It's what I went to when I was looking to start henna'ing my hair:

http://www.hennaforhair.com/freebooks/hennaforhair.pdf

You'd really have to take your time reading it and then give it a try. Take it slow as you get into it and ask questions along the way if you're unsure of something okay?


----------



## KenyafromCT

Aggie said:


> This e-book should help you out a lot. It's what I went to when I was looking to start henna'ing my hair:
> 
> http://www.hennaforhair.com/freebooks/hennaforhair.pdf
> 
> You'd really have to take your time reading it and then give it a try. Take it slow as you get into it and ask questions along the way if you're unsure of something okay?




@Aggie, thanks so much!!! I appreciate it !!! Hugs to you!


----------



## demlew

@Kenya Yopp  I agree with @Aggie! This site can be overwhelming when you first start your hair journey, but it's an awesome resource and most of the ladies are extremely nice and helpful so please ask questions. If you haven't done so already, I would start by sitting down to do an assessment:
1. What's the condition of your hair? Any specific issues you'd like to address first (dryness, brittle/breakage, excessive shedding)?
2. What techniques are you already doing that your hair likes/does not like? Which products?
3. Are you already doing the most common things for hair/body health? Drinking water, good nutrition, stress management, etc.
4. What are your hair goals? 

And finally, I would recommend starting slowly with introducing new products so you'll know which product gave you the best results.  I apologize if this is all obvious lol  Good luck to you!


----------



## Aggie

Kenya Yopp said:


> @Aggie, thanks so much!!! I appreciate it !!! Hugs to you!


You're welcome


----------



## KenyafromCT

My hair had thinned out a lot . Probably from poor maintenance, poor diet and heat @ Dominican Salons over the years. Since taking vitamins...I have seen some improvements! I still have breakage and some shedding...but it seems to be less. I have also began to use JBCO and Wild Growth (white bottle). You are correct in the slow introduction of new products! Thank you so much for your input!


----------



## VimiJn

Just did a 2 step henna and indigo today. I used henna-rose petal- hibiscus powder with one can of coconut milk. I mixed it yesterday I left it out for a few hours, then put it in the fridge overnight and applied this morning. I applied the indigo right after rinsing to henna out. 
The coconut milk is a keeper. This was the easiest henna rinse out i have ever had. Even the application was smoother. The indigo was awful to apply and rinse out. It had me thinking I may add coconut milk to the indigo next time. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Aggie

Hopefully I will be doing a henna treatment this weekend. My gray roots are coming in already and I just demi-colored it 2.5 weeks ago. I guess it's a good sign of fast hair growth which is always positive.


----------



## Leo24Rule

mssoconfused said:


> Ooohh! Thanks so much! Has anyone else used the Henna Sooq henna gloss bar? I've been using it weekly for the past 4 weeks and i've gotten some amazing results! But the downside is that those joints are super expensive :-/



Hi...What are these amazing results?


----------



## Leo24Rule

cravoecanela said:


> I usually just mix my henna mix (henna, brahmi powder, fenugreek and kapoor kachli) with water and some oil, but I decided to switch things up and brew about 4 ounces of rooibos tea. I usually never get any color deposit on my hands when dealing with this mix, I assume because it's only about 1/4 henna. This time though, my hands are a slight orange color. I'm very excited to see if I see anything on my hair!



Kapoor Kachli? And where are you buying your fenugreek from?


----------



## Leo24Rule

I read all 68 pages..."Damn Gina!"

So wondering if you ladies are using Ayurvedic powders to wash your hair in between Cassia & Henna/Indigo treatments? If so what are you using?


----------



## Leo24Rule

Do any of you ladies make your own DC treatments with Ayurvedic powders (fenugreek, marshmallow root, Irish Moss, Aloe Vera, etc? If so what's your concoction?


----------



## GGsKin

Leo24Rule said:


> Do any of you ladies make your own DC treatments with Ayurvedic powders (fenugreek, marshmallow root, Irish Moss, Aloe Vera, etc? If so what's your concoction?



I haven't done any regular treatments but I have some amla I'd like to use up (this was a bit drying when I mixed with henna). I'm still a little traumatised from my last fenugreek treatment but I'd like to try that again this yr.


----------



## Aggie

Tonight I hope to use the left over *henna treatment* I have in the fridge. I added just small amount of dry henna to it to make sure it's enough for all my roots.

I have it warming up in a hot cabby for about 90 minutes and will be sleeping with it on my hair overnight. I want to cut some of my hair treatment day tomorrow in half so I can get out earlier to do my Saturday runs.

*Tomorrow I plan to:*

*Indigo* my hair....maybe if I have time
*R/O Condition* with Redken Color Extend Conditioner
*Shampoo* with either the last of some Pureology Hydrating poo or Brocato Swell Volume Full Body Shampoo - most likely the latter though
*Deep Moisturized Conditioning *with APB Ultra Conditioning Souffle
*Leave-in* with NG Hibiscus and Honey


----------



## naturalyogini

Aggie said:


> Tonight I hope to use the left over *henna treatment* I have in the fridge. I added just small amount of dry henna to it to make sure it's enough for all my roots.
> 
> I have it warming up in a hot cabby for about 90 minutes and will be sleeping with it on my hair overnight. I want to cut some of my hair treatment day tomorrow in half so I can get out earlier to do my Saturday runs.
> 
> *Tomorrow I plan to:*
> 
> *Indigo* my hair....maybe if I have time
> *R/O Condition* with Redken Color Extend Conditioner
> *Shampoo* with either the last of some Pureology Hydrating poo or Brocato Swell Volume Full Body Shampoo - most likely the latter though
> *Deep Moisturized Conditioning *with APB Ultra Conditioning Souffle
> *Leave-in with NG Hibiscus and Honey*


How is this? Slip?  Good detangler?


----------



## Aggie

naturalyogini said:


> How is this? Slip?  Good detangler?


I assume you're asking about the leave-in, yes? This makes my hair very soft and it does have some slip but it is not a detangler - just a leave-in.

ETA:

@naturalyogini 

I just checked the bottle again and apparently it is a detangler as well as a leave-in but I have never used it as a detangler. It does get my hair pretty soft so I guess it can be used as a detangler.


----------



## Aggie

This morning I washed out my henna treatment and decided not to indigo it today. I ended up using up my Bekura Vanilla Whiskey Deep Conditioner to cowash out my henna because it did a better job than my Redken Color Extend. I don't have any cheapy conditioners in my stash at the moment so I had to use what I do have.

I have the last of the Vanilla Whiskey DC on my hair right now mixed in with some APB UCS as my deep conditioner. I don't have a whole of time for washing my hair today and that is why I combined them to make the perfect moisture/protein DC.

I'll DC with this for about 30 minutes with some heat, leave-in and head out the door in a couple of hours hopefully.


----------



## KenyafromCT

I just bought my Henna, Indigo & Coconut Milk yesterday! Super excited about using it! But I need to relax my hair first!! Can I apply the henna/indigo the same day I relax?

TIA!


----------



## Leo24Rule

AbsyBlvd said:


> I haven't done any regular treatments but I have some amla I'd like to use up (this was a bit drying when I mixed with henna). I'm still a little traumatised from my last fenugreek treatment but I'd like to try that again this yr.



What happens with the use of fenugreek?


----------



## GGsKin

Leo24Rule said:


> What happens with the use of fenugreek?



I only used it once or twice. It was supposed to be conditioning; strengthening and promote growth, but it was a debacle. I failed to properly blend and/ or strain my mix and so it took an eternity to wash out of my hair. I almost passed out standing in my super hot shower for so long. Plus, I only got the curry smell and not the maple syrup that some people seem to smell.


----------



## imaginary

AbsyBlvd said:


> I only used it once or twice. It was supposed to be conditioning; strengthening and promote growth, but it was a debacle. I failed to properly blend and/ or strain my mix and so it took an eternity to wash out of my hair. I almost passed out standing in my super hot shower for so long. Plus, I only got the curry smell and not the maple syrup that some people seem to smell.



This was my exact experience. I'm gonna try it again though. Eventually.


----------



## GGsKin

imaginary said:


> This was my exact experience. I'm gonna try it again though. Eventually.



...Me too


----------



## Aggie

Yeah you really have to properly strain the fenugreek seed before you can use it as a rinse on your hair or it would be a pain in the behind to get it out of your hair @AbsyBlvd and @imaginary


----------



## GGsKin

Aggie said:


> Yeah you really have to properly strain the fenugreek seed before you can use it as a rinse on your hair or it would be a pain in the behind to get it out of your hair @AbsyBlvd and @imaginary



Thanks for the advice @Aggie it really was a nightmare. I'll definitely strain in future lol.


----------



## Leo24Rule

How about using fenugreek tea since u have to strain the mix anyway?


----------



## Goombay_Summer

I''ve consistently used Napur Godrej henna for approximately 5 years. I became a henna head to strengthen my fine strands and for the added colour benefits. Sadly, my grey hairs are extremely disrespectful but I'd rather they look Ronald McDonald red than white/grey. Sadly I'm too lazy to indigo because it's already a labor intensive process.

My henna mix consisted of a splash of EVOO & EVCO, plain yogurt, and hot organic Hibiscus tea.  Tomorrow will be the first time that I'll be experimenting with just Coconut milk (based on the rave reviews in this thread).


----------



## 11228

Doing a treatment this morning. This time I'm going to experiment with nupur/coconut milk, a splash of sunflower oil and a drop of silk animal acids. 

Wish me luck!


----------



## imaginary

Good luck @11228 !

Got the henna bug as well, will either mix and apply it tonight or mix it freeze it and apply it for this Thur/Friday.


----------



## GGsKin

Hennaed my mum's roots last night. She has locs that have been previoulsy dyed some shades of red, (now copper). I think she enjoyed the process and the few grays she has came out matching her locs exactly. I'll see her again tomorrow and see what she's saying. 

She made me want to henna again, but I'll hold off, since I want to try this Apho.gee 2 Step soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Plan to Hendigo tomorrow.  I hope I get the Color Deposit I'm looking for.


----------



## 11228

imaginary said:


> Good luck @11228 !
> 
> Got the henna bug as well, will either mix and apply it tonight or mix it freeze it and apply it for this Thur/Friday.



Thanks. Came out looking very dark with red highlights AND moisturized.

I don't why I don't do it more often


----------



## Libra08

Hey ladies what vendors are yall using for henna? I haven't been on the henna boat in years, and I wanna get back on.


----------



## imaginary

Libra08 said:


> Hey ladies what vendors are yall using for henna? I haven't been on the henna boat in years, and I wanna get back on.



I just bought the 6 pack of Jamila henna on amazon. It's been working out well for me.


----------



## 11228

Libra08 said:


> Hey ladies what vendors are yall using for henna? I haven't been on the henna boat in years, and I wanna get back on.



I use Nupur but I have other Jamila herbs I use for quickie rinses


----------



## ZapMami

Aggie said:


> Hopefully I will be doing a henna treatment this weekend. My gray roots are coming in already and I just demi-colored it 2.5 weeks ago. I guess it's a good sign of fast hair growth which is always positive.



@Aggie can you share how you rotate between the henna and demi-color.  do you rotate like every three weeks or so?


----------



## Aggie

ZapMami said:


> @Aggie can you share how you rotate between the henna and demi-color.  do you rotate like every three weeks or so?


That's exactly how I rotate them - every 3 weeks.


----------



## ZapMami

@Aggie  Thank you. I'm thinking about trying this instead of going to a stylist all the time.  My hair grows so fast I can see roots in a week, so it's just money down the drain.  I think I can do  a better job myself


----------



## Aggie

ZapMami said:


> @Aggie  Thank you. I'm thinking about trying this instead of going to a stylist all the time.  My hair grows so fast I can see roots in a week, so it's just money down the drain.  I think I can do  a better job myself


I'm sure this is a better way for you. All the best with it.


----------



## Nightingale

Long time henna users, I have some questions:

do you think henna has made your hair heavier?
Has it loosened your curl pattern at all? 
Has it increased your hair's shine?
How frequently do you henna and what's in your mix?


----------



## Nightingale

Nightingale said:


> Long time henna users, I have some questions:
> 
> do you think henna has made your hair heavier?
> Has it loosened your curl pattern at all?
> Has it increased your hair's shine?
> How frequently do you henna and what's in your mix?



bumping


----------



## GGsKin

Nightingale said:


> Long time henna users, I have some questions:
> 
> do you think henna has made your hair heavier?
> Has it loosened your curl pattern at all?
> Has it increased your hair's shine?
> How frequently do you henna and what's in your mix?



I'm not really a long time user but I'll answer.
1. I'd say no. My hair does feel different immediately after a treatment- stronger, but not heavier. I wouldn't say my hair henna makes my hair hang more.

2. Henna can loosen your hair pattern depending upon application technique and other hair qualities. I scrunch and squeeze henna into my strands but even with this technique, my fine ends at the front/ crown can't take another henna application. They may have straightened a bit due to wear and weathering but I think henna also plays a part.

3. My hair has more sheen than shine but it does glisten after a henna treatment. I won't say that it's the only factor.

4. I don't have a schedule so this last one made me look back in my calendar for my last few henna treatments. My last one was Apr 1st. The time before that was Nov 2016. Then Jun/ July 2016. I notice a pattern in frequency. I go 4 or 5 months between treatments, then tend to do two, 3 or so weeks apart. I use henna mainly for colour, so any time I feel my hair could do with a pop, I'll mix some up. Doing two treatments relatively close together intensifies the colour.

I like to use Rajasthani henna, hibiscus powder, tea (steeped from the hibiscus) and water. I've trialled other goodies but this is my favourite, basic mix.


----------



## bluenvy

Nightingale said:


> Long time henna users, I have some questions:
> 
> do you think henna has made your hair heavier?
> Has it loosened your curl pattern at all?
> Has it increased your hair's shine?
> How frequently do you henna and what's in your mix?



Questions 1,2 and 3 my answer is no.
Question 4. I use henna quarterly. Nupur henna, mixed with Goya coconut milk.

Since henna acts as an protein (strengthening) treatment in my hair, I space these treatments months apart.

At first I tried henna because I was pregnant and opted out from using chemicals to color. I was impressed how it strengthen my hair and covered protruding grays.
I use it for these purposes only.


----------



## Nightingale

@AbsyBlvd @bluenvy 

Welp, I jumped the gun and bought the henna before you ladies responded. I'll just use it for the color.


----------



## bluenvy

@Nightingale 

How was your experience?


----------



## GGsKin

Nightingale said:


> @AbsyBlvd @bluenvy
> 
> Welp, I jumped the gun and bought the henna before you ladies responded. I'll just use it for the color.



@Nightingale It's good stuff. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## imaginary

Nightingale said:


> Long time henna users, I have some questions:
> 
> do you think henna has made your hair heavier?
> Has it loosened your curl pattern at all?
> Has it increased your hair's shine?
> How frequently do you henna and what's in your mix?



1. No
2. Sometimes, but the results aren't really permanent.
3. No
4. Randomly; sometimes twice  in a month and sometimes once every few. I mix with coconut milk.


----------



## Nightingale

bluenvy said:


> @Nightingale
> 
> How was your experience?



Im going to use it this coming Saturday. Ill update here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Ms. Nightingale

@Nightingale

I'm not consistent with it, although I use it what I would call "regularly". I mix it with Coconut Milk and a squirt of Oil.

I use it for color.  I think my last Application was mid-April.  Not sure when I'll apply it again?  Maybe sometime in June.

I think it makes my hair feel & look healthier. 

I use it to cover grey with Indigo and I use Body Art Quality (BAQ)Henna for Chemically Treated and African American Hair from mehandi.

I used this when Relaxed and just kept buying the same one once I transitioned to "Natural"


----------



## sunshine737

Did a henna gloss today consisting of coconut milk and honey. I used Nupur henna. Hair feels great, nice and strong. I mostly use it for strengthening (fine hair strands) and I find it helps with my naturally high porosity hair. 

This is the result... Hair is 95% dry in the picture, just a bit damp in the roots of the crown area.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Starting a new henna/indigo journey as well.

I was trying to wait a few months, but my new growth is coming in something fierce with its dusty brown self! LOL

I'm mixing Jamila henna with water and amla powder to darken it. The plan is to leave it on for one hour and sit under my hooded dryer.

Rinse. Mix the indigo with warm water and a dash of salt and leave it on for a hour as well. Deep condition like a mad woman. 

I'm only doing the treatment on my new growth as the length of my hair is already jet black from chemical dyes so no need to mess with that.

My hair is clean now from a fresh wash so I'll probably do it within a few days.

@Nightingale What are you mixing your henna with? Are you going for color or just conditioning?


----------



## Nightingale

lulu97 said:


> Starting a new henna/indigo journey as well.
> 
> I was trying to wait a few months, but my new growth is coming in something fierce with its dusty brown self! LOL
> 
> I'm mixing Jamila henna with water and amla powder to darken it. The plan is to leave it on for one hour and sit under my hooded dryer.
> 
> Rinse. Mix the indigo with warm water and a dash of salt and leave it on for a hour as well. Deep condition like a mad woman.
> 
> I'm only doing the treatment on my new growth as the length of my hair is already jet black from chemical dyes so no need to mess with that.
> 
> My hair is clean now from a fresh wash so I'll probably do it within a few days.
> 
> @Nightingale What are you mixing your henna with? Are you going for color or just conditioning?




Color is my goal. I plan on mixing in some red zinger tea and thats it. I have Godrej Nupur 9 herb henna and Jamila, which I'll probably mix together. I'm planning on applying it to my entire head a couple times, then new growth only.


----------



## bluenvy

Beautiful curls @sunshine737


----------



## sunshine737

bluenvy said:


> Beautiful curls @sunshine737


Thank You


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Did the henna indigo treatment. 

My hair felt a little weighed down so I cleansed first with my homemade shampoo bar. Towel dried and coated my length/ends with conditioner, so I could only focus on the new growth.

Left the henna on for 2.5 hours. 30 minutes under my hooded dryer, the other 2 hours I fell asleep. LOL

Rinsed well. It was easy to rinse. My roots felt so smooth. I was expecting hard to rinse-dry-crunchy hair but my experience was the opposite. 

Applied the indigo. The application is much different from henna. Henna went on smooth and easy while indigo was a bit more gritty. 
Sat under my hooded dryer for 30 minutes. Without heat for another 30 minutes.

Rinsed. Deep conditioned under hooded dryer with Joico MR balm for 15 minutes then just with body heat an additional hour.

Dusty brown natural roots before:

 

After:
(My hair is about 90% air dried in 2 Bantu knots...no product)

 


And now I must say the cliche thing most people say...don't know why I waited so long to try this. LOL


----------



## sunshine737

lulu97 said:


> Did the henna indigo treatment.
> 
> My hair felt a little weighed down so I cleansed first with my homemade shampoo bar. Towel dried and coated my length/ends with conditioner, so I could only focus on the new growth.
> 
> Left the henna on for 2.5 hours. 30 minutes under my hooded dryer, the other 2 hours I fell asleep. LOL
> 
> Rinsed well. It was easy to rinse. My roots felt so smooth. I was expecting hard to rinse-dry-crunchy hair but my experience was the opposite.
> 
> Applied the indigo. The application is much different from henna. Henna went on smooth and easy while indigo was a bit more gritty.
> Sat under my hooded dryer for 30 minutes. Without heat for another 30 minutes.
> 
> Rinsed. Deep conditioned under hooded dryer with Joico MR balm for 15 minutes then just with body heat an additional hour.
> 
> Dusty brown natural roots before:
> 
> View attachment 398801
> 
> After:
> (My hair is about 90% air dried in 2 Bantu knots...no product)
> 
> View attachment 398803
> 
> 
> And now I must say the cliche thing most people say...don't know why I waited so long to try this. LOL



Beautiful results! You make me want to try indigo. The black looks so luxurious


----------



## Aggie

Beautiful hendigo results @lulu97. You make me want to henna my hair this weekend,


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

sunshine737 said:


> Beautiful results! You make me want to try indigo. The black looks so luxurious





Aggie said:


> Beautiful hendigo results @lulu97. You make me want to henna my hair this weekend,



Thank you!!!!


----------



## beauti

*Bumpity bump....*


----------



## Aggie

Thanks for bumping @beauti.

I gave myself a henna gloss yesterday. I mixed Nupur henna with 2 Tbs of Alikay Naturals Honey and Sage Deep Conditioner and after the dye released, I added 3 Tbs of Ayurveda Hair Oil, mixed well and applied. 

I think this was the smoothest henna application that I've ever had - literally no mess and washed out soooo easily. Plus my hair detangled so easily and is still super soft. From now on, no more straight henna and water. I will be doing henna glosses moving forward.


----------



## Rozlewis

Aggie said:


> Thanks for bumping @beauti.
> 
> I gave myself a henna gloss yesterday. I mixed Nupur henna with 2 Tbs of Alikay Naturals Honey and Sage Deep Conditioner and after the dye released, I added 3 Tbs of Ayurveda Hair Oil, mixed well and applied.
> 
> I think this was the smoothest henna application that I've ever had - literally no mess and washed out soooo easily. Plus my hair detangled so easily and is still super soft. From now on, no more straight henna and water. I will be doing henna glosses moving forward.



I have been doing Henna glosses once a month and I love the application, the color deposit and the extra strength and manageability I get from consistent applications. I mix it with coconut milk,  protein free conditioner and hemp seed oil.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

I've done 3 full henna/indigo treatments so far and absolutely love it. I also do henna tea rinses in between full treatments. If I didn't prefer jet black hair than I would just skip the indigo all together. I get about 2 full uses out of a box of Jamila henna so I'm actually thinking about doing just henna one month and then the next month doing henna/indigo. That way I'm still getting the jet black hair I love.


----------



## Aggie

I might be doing henna gloss treatments every 2 weeks from now on because I really love how my hair feels again.


----------



## Aggie

I currently have some indigo on my hair because I didn't have the time on Sunday to do it. I know that you have to add the indigo within 72 hours of the henna treatment to get the black deposit so I'm within that time frame. I should get a really good black color today.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

@Aggie I have a couple of questions since you also use indigo.

How much henna are you using to do your glosses? Do you mix the henna with water first? Wait for the color to release then add the conditioner? Can you tell me a bit more about your process?

Do you still need to deep condition after the gloss or does adding the conditioner to the gloss eliminate the need to?

Is the indigo application still good if you don't do it the same day as the henna gloss? Is the indigo still as potent and dark as it would be with just doing full henna versus henna glosses?

Whew! I know these are a mouthful of questions so no rush to answer right away...just at your leisure. Thanks in advance Sis!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Aggie said:


> I currently have some indigo on my hair because I didn't have the time on Sunday to do it. *I know that you have to add the indigo within 72 hours of the henna treatment to get the black deposit so I'm within that time frame.* I should get a really good black color today.



You just answered one of my questions in the previous post. LOL Thanks!


----------



## Aggie

lulu97 said:


> @Aggie I have a couple of questions since you also use indigo.
> 
> How much henna are you using to do your glosses? Do you mix the henna with water first? Wait for the color to release then add the conditioner? Can you tell me a bit more about your process?
> 
> Do you still need to deep condition after the gloss or does adding the conditioner to the gloss eliminate the need to?
> 
> Is the indigo application still good if you don't do it the same day as the henna gloss? Is the indigo still as potent and dark as it would be with just doing full henna versus henna glosses?
> 
> Whew! I know these are a mouthful of questions so no rush to answer right away...just at your leisure. Thanks in advance Sis!



@lulu97

Girl I feel strange telling you my process since we look to you for some guidance in this ayurveda arena 

Anyway hon, I put the henna in a glass bowl and add hot, not boiling distilled water and 2 tbs of moisturizing conditioner (could be a cheapy conditioner like VO5 Moisture Milks) to my henna.

I mix these 3 well together, allow it to sit for 8 hours or so for the dye to release on my candle warmer believe it or not. Once the dye is released, I then add 2-3 tbs of oil to it, mix well and add to my hair for 3 hours.

The indigo is added after I wash out the henna. I never allow my indigo to sit and release because it oxidizes too quickly. It's best when I add it to my hair within 20 minutes of mixing.

I know some people do the combo of henna and indigo but I don't get the dark color deposit that I like, so I also do a 2 step process.

ETA:

I actually do a deep moisturizing conditioner afterwards for about 30-45 minutes, no shampooing after the henna treatment. Although if you feel that your hair doesn't need it, it's not entirely necessary. I would however use a moisturizing conditioner to rinse the henna/indigo out.


----------



## Aggie

lulu97 said:


> You just answered one of my questions in the previous post. LOL Thanks!


 

I'm glad you caught that.


----------



## beauti

*Ladies please help, @Aggie or @lulu97. I did the 2 step on my husband yesterday looking to achieve a dark brown to cover his salt and pepper. Well he's now a slightly dark ginger and hates it!

Can I just reapply the indigo or do i have to do the henna all over again too? Do I have to wait a week or can i apply it today? thank you! 
 *


----------



## Aggie

beauti said:


> *Ladies please help, @Aggie or @lulu97. I did the 2 step on my husband yesterday looking to achieve a dark brown to cover his salt and pepper. Well he's now a slightly dark ginger and hates it!
> 
> Can I just reapply the indigo or do i have to do the henna all over again too? Do I have to wait a week or can i apply it today? thank you!
> View attachment 405877 *


Firstly, which indigo did you use? Did you let the indigo sit for any long period of time before adding it to his hair? The indigo should be used within 20 minutes of mixing, otherwise it would oxidize quickly and won't yield an intense dark color deposit.

You can try using the indigo again but leave it on his hair for at least 2 hours to really soak into the cuticle.

Wrapping it with cling wrap to keep it warm will help as well. It is safe enough to use again without any damage. Also, don't mix the indigo too watery, yogurt texture is best. Check that the indigo has not expired. I think I covered everything.


----------



## beauti

*Thank you for the quick reply @Aggie. I bought the henna guys hair and beard henna in dark brown hoping it would be a one step process but it was basically henna and indigo separately packaged. so I had to do the 2 step process.

I mixed the indigo with warm coffee! (Was that a nono??) and applied immediately. Seran wrapped his head, put 2 plastic bags, and a scarf  and he went to bed. Rinsed after 2 hours.*


----------



## beauti

*So can i reapply the indigo today? I will just mix with tap water and salt this time and sit him under my dryer.*


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Aggie said:


> @lulu97
> 
> *Girl I feel strange telling you my process since we look to you for some guidance in this ayurveda arena *
> 
> Anyway hon, I put the henna in a glass bowl and add hot, not boiling distilled water and 2 tbs of moisturizing conditioner (could be a cheapy conditioner like VO5 Moisture Milks) to my henna.
> 
> I mix these 3 well together, allow it to sit for 8 hours or so for the dye to release on my candle warmer believe it or not. Once the dye is released, I then add 2-3 tbs of oil to it, mix well and add to my hair for 3 hours.
> 
> The indigo is added after I wash out the henna. I never allow my indigo to sit and release because it oxidizes too quickly. It's best when I add it to my hair within 20 minutes of mixing.
> 
> I know some people do the combo of henna and indigo but I don't get the dark color deposit that I like, so I also do a 2 step process.
> 
> ETA:
> 
> I actually do a deep moisturizing conditioner afterwards for about 30-45 minutes, no shampooing after the henna treatment. Although if you feel that your hair doesn't need it, it's not entirely necessary. I would however use a moisturizing conditioner to rinse the henna/indigo out.



@Aggie Thanks so much for taking the time to answer! I've only been doing the powders for about 4 months now so it's still kinda new. I'm always open to learning different techniques. I will forever be a student. LOL

Seems as if henna glosses would be a good medium between full strength henna and tea rinses. I will be 8 months pregnant on Friday, so I am trying to find a routine that is newborn and toddler friendly. I don't want to wait until the baby is here and be scrambling to make a routine work. I've went back to some old practices that saved me loads of time before. Conditioning treatment overnight, wash out with shampoo the next day, towel dry and style. I just don't want the henna gloss to be cause for me to deep condition after. I want to be able to fit it in during overnight conditioning, rinse and go. I'll be testing it out soon so I'll keep the thread updated with my results.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

@beauti I would mix the indigo with warm water and a dash of salt. Let it sit 2-4 hours then rinse. It may get even darker if you can get him to sit under a hooded dryer for around 30 minutes of that time.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

beauti said:


> *So can i reapply the indigo today? I will just mix with tap water and salt this time and sit him under my dryer.*



Yes, go ahead and reapply. I've read in old threads about members indigo "loading". Pretty much doing a henna treatment then doing several indigo treatments thereafter in the following days to get darker tones. I personally wouldn't do it unless there is an emergency situation like yours. Indigo is verrrrrry drying. Most people complain about henna be drying...it's not for my hair but indigo is a different story #SaharaDesertTypeDryness

So please condition his hair well after you rinse the indigo.


----------



## beauti

*@lulu97 thank you! He's under the dryer now, none too pleased  should I be worried that the indigo stayed green throughout entire application? shouldn't it have oxidized to black?*


----------



## Aggie

@beauti
I only add salt for the indigo henna to adhere to my hair better because it can be quite messy and drop all over the place. I don't allow mine to sit longer than 20 minutes however. I've never used the henna guys henna by the way. I think different henna brands and crops yield different results in intensity. I stick with what I know.

Even Henna Sooq' s indigo didn't work for me. I am currently using the Zenia brand from Amazon.


----------



## Aggie

A helpful link on the indigo and henna process:

http://www.suvarna.co.uk


----------



## beauti

*Thank you for that info, @Aggie. And thanks to you and @lulu97, everything came out much better this time around! the indigo took too well actually. He wanted a dark brown but it came out more like a soft black. However, this is much better than the ginger results! So again, thank you ladies 

 *


----------



## Aggie

beauti said:


> *@lulu97 thank you! He's under the dryer now, none too pleased  should I be worried that the indigo stayed green throughout entire application? shouldn't it have oxidized to black?*


Mine is usually still green when I apply mine. You were wise putting him under the dryer by the way. This works amazingly for me as well.


----------



## ZapMami

@beauti  his hair came out great.  That indigo really made a difference.


----------



## beauti

*Thank you @ZapMami! Sitting him under the dryer with that indigo nearly 2 hours did the trick.
 How did I convince him to stay under so long? I didn't. He fell asleep so I kept turning the dial on the timer *


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

@beauti Yeah my indigo is green as well for a long period while on my hair. Sorry for the late response but I was traveling yesterday and had limited access to the internet.

Hubby's hair turned out great though! Make sure he doesn't wash it with shampoo for the next 3 days to allow the color to settle.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

When we got in last night, I mixed:

1 tablespoon Nupur 9 henna and
1 teaspoon bhringraj powder with
1 ounce hot water. Let it sit covered overnight.

This morning, I added

1 cup conditioner
1 spoonful Manuka honey
Tablespoon Ayurvedic oil
Melted mango butter

Not gonna call this a henna gloss cause it's more like an Ayurvedic deep conditioner with all that extra stuff added. Will apply it tonight, sleep in it and rinse in the morning.


----------



## GGsKin

I did an impromptu henna treatment overnight on Saturday. The next day, I conditioned with AOWC, and clay. 

My hair feels strengthened and soft but is a teeny bit drier than usual (as always after I henna). So I refreshed my wng today. 

I want to do another henna treatment to brighten my roots but my hair is spoiled so I'll wait for my delivery of APB to arrive first.


----------



## LavenderMint

I mixed my first ever batch of hennasooq red raj with powdered hibiscus last night and I'm letting it develop overnight. Tomorrow morning I'll finish my errands as quickly as possible to wash and henna my hair. 
My plan afterwards is to use the Aussie Moist to rinse out, moisturize with KCKT, seal with oil & do 2 banded pigtails to let the color settle until next wash day. 
I'm excited!


----------



## mzteaze

I mixed cassia and henna with a number of other ayurvedic herbs (bhringraj, amla, hibiscus and aloe vera powder) and CP oil with Vatika conditioner.  Evidently I had too much oil as it was dripping while the gloss sat on my head.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

lulu97 said:


> When we got in last night, I mixed:
> 
> 1 tablespoon Nupur 9 henna and
> 1 teaspoon bhringraj powder with
> 1 ounce hot water. Let it sit covered overnight.
> 
> This morning, I added
> 
> 1 cup conditioner
> 1 spoonful Manuka honey
> Tablespoon Ayurvedic oil
> Melted mango butter
> 
> Not gonna call this a henna gloss cause it's more like an Ayurvedic deep conditioner with all that extra stuff added. Will apply it tonight, sleep in it and rinse in the morning.



This was niiiiiiiccccce! It rinsed well and my hair was so soft! I actually clarified after rinsing the treatment and there was still no need to condition after so I went right into styling. 

I'll be doing a full strength henna midweek just to get a treatment in before the month is out.


----------



## Aggie

lulu97 said:


> When we got in last night, I mixed:
> 
> 1 tablespoon Nupur 9 henna and
> 1 teaspoon bhringraj powder with
> 1 ounce hot water. Let it sit covered overnight.
> 
> This morning, I added
> 
> 1 cup conditioner
> 1 spoonful Manuka honey
> Tablespoon Ayurvedic oil
> Melted mango butter
> 
> Not gonna call this a henna gloss cause it's more like an Ayurvedic deep conditioner with all that extra stuff added. Will apply it tonight, sleep in it and rinse in the morning.


Sounds delicious @lulu97. I know this will turn out just wonderful.


----------



## Aggie

lulu97 said:


> This was niiiiiiiccccce! It rinsed well and my hair was so soft! I actually clarified after rinsing the treatment and there was still no need to condition after so I went right into styling.
> 
> I'll be doing a full strength henna midweek just to get a treatment in before the month is out.


Oh there ya go,  I didn't read all the way down yet. I knew it would be nice by the sound of your mixture.


----------



## sunshine737

I haven't hennaed since May. About to rinse out a henna gloss comprised of Jamila henna (first time using it, I usually use Nupur) coconut milk and some honey. Hoping for good results!


----------



## chebaby

I haven't done a henna in months and my hair is mushy and there really isn't a protein conditioner that works for me. my hair gets too soft too fast and I haven't been henna'ing my hair like I used too before I cut all my hair off again.
so tonight im going to an indian store in hopes of finding some good henna.

my fave henna is napur 9 herbs but if they only have jamila or some other brand ill use that too. im DESPARATE


----------



## demlew

sunshine737 said:


> I haven't hennaed since May. About to rinse out a henna gloss comprised of Jamila henna (first time using it, I usually use Nupur) coconut milk and some honey. Hoping for good results!



How did it go? I'm still using a giant bag of Nupur, but I've been curious about Jamila.


----------



## sunshine737

demlew said:


> How did it go? I'm still using a giant bag of Nupur, but I've been curious about Jamila.



It turned out well. Not as soft as Nupur, but it felt stronger. Nupur is still my favourite, but I will continue to use Jamila from time to time to change it up.


----------



## faithVA

I knew there was a henna thread. Don't know how I missed this.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

I like to do my henna on dry hair so I prefer the mixture liquid-y. My dry hair soaks it right up, I don't get many drips and it makes rinsing out a breeze.

So my mixture is:
1 box Jamila henna
2 tablespoons amla powder (or any powder known for darkening)
16 ounces warm water


Once the color has released, I funnel it into an old Trader Joes bottle. Makes it easy to apply straight out the bottle to my hair. And whatever is left can just be thrown in the freezer for the next treatment.



Yesterday was my first time doing a full henna treatment without following it up with indigo. I was nervous on the color outcome, but it seems to still be dark black. I'll know for sure by the weekend when I wear my hair down. My hair feels so good. I think I'll continue doing henna monthly, then henna & indigo seasonally to keep my hair dark. 


Tried to add pics but the forum is acting weird and giving me error messages.


----------



## chebaby

so i went to the store and i found a good amount of stuff. i didn't buy everything but they had amla, shikaki and those other powders that come in the little yellow and green boxes. I cant remember the brand.

I got two big bags of henna that seems to be just like nupur 9 herbs except this brand has green tea and coffee added but no aloe vera like nupur.

I mixed it with water last night and left it on for about 10 hours. I LOVE the results. it mixed and smelled and looked just like nupur. and rinsed super easily. my hair is instantly stronger and my curls are back since the mushiness is gone.

I rinsed and rinsed and rinsed and shampooed just a little and conditioned with curl junkie smoothing lotion and I still am at work smelling like freshly cut grass.

I hope no one can smell me. im trying not to make any sudden moves


----------



## Aggie

I need to do another henna gloss this weekend. Will be using Nupur or Karishma


----------



## Rozlewis

I will do a Henna gloss this weekend too with KJ Naturals Henna Gloss. I do them the last Saturday of every month.


----------



## chebaby

my scalp is hella itchy. but im not co washing tomorrow. so im gonna oil my scalp tonight with either coconut oil or keraveda hair oil and then co wash on Friday.

im gonna try and remember to henna once a month. next time I hope I remember to use coconut milk with it.


----------



## Aggie

*My Process Today:*

Prepooed with Curly Proverbz growth oil
*Henna gloss with Beauty Herbal Henna, amla powder, NG Aloe and Avocado DC, ayurveda hair oil*
Shampooing with Redken Color Extend Shampoo
DCind with NG Vanilla Fig Deep Conditioner
Leave-in with Bekura Honey Latte


----------



## Rozlewis

I did a Henna Gloss with KJ Naturals Henna Hearts mixed with coconut milk and protein free conditioner.


----------



## mzteaze

Cassia glossed last night.  Added: bhringraj, amla, marshmallow root, maca root, tulsi, saw palmetto, and aloe vera.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Craving some henna!   I just did a full treatment so I'll probably just go with an Ayurvedic deep treatment. Wash first and then leave it on overnight. I'm thinking:

Thawing out some henna, then adding some Bhringraj and indigo. Then maybe throwing in some of my Ayurvedic herbal oil, Manuka honey, melted capuacu butter and some conditioner.  Looking forward to my next wash day!


----------



## spacetygrss

I have some henna (with amla, brahmi and aloe vera powder) mixed up on my counter for tomorrow right now. It's been years since I've used henna. I haven't had the patience. I'm going to do a gloss tomorrow.


----------



## sunshine737

I just finished applying a frozen leftover henna mix of henna and coconut milk. I'm not sure what kind of henna it is because it's been sitting in my freezer for quit a while. I applied it after washing with joico curl cleansing sulfate-free shampoo and then selsun blue. I'm going to sleep in it and rinse in out in the morning. Hoping for great results because this is going to be my birthday hair (my birthday is on the 7th)


----------



## sunshine737

Rinsed out henna on Sunday preparing for a bomb wash and go that I was gong to rock today (my birthday)... while my deep conditioner was sitting on my hair I started puking up a storm... turns out I have the flu  all my plans are canceled! on the bright side hair feels soft...


----------



## Goombay_Summer

sunshine737 said:


> Rinsed out henna on Sunday preparing for a bomb wash and go that I was gong to rock today (my birthday)... while my deep conditioner was sitting on my hair I started puking up a storm... turns out I have the flu  all my plans are canceled! on the bright side hair feels soft...



 and get well soon at least your hair  is beyond fabulous.


----------



## Goombay_Summer

Hangs head in embarrassment because I'm very  guilt of  a tiny misdemeanor. I kept my Nupur henna mixed with coconut milk in the refrigerator for 2 weeks before finally using it this morning. I'm slightly worried if it's still potent.


----------



## faithVA

Goombay_Summer said:


> Hangs head in embarrassment because I'm very  guilt of  a tiny misdemeanor. I kept my Nupur henna mixed with coconut milk in the refrigerator for 2 weeks before finally using it this morning. I'm slightly worried if it's still potent.


Did it work out?


----------



## faithVA

sunshine737 said:


> I just finished applying a frozen leftover henna mix of henna and coconut milk. I'm not sure what kind of henna it is because it's been sitting in my freezer for quit a while. I applied it after washing with joico curl cleansing sulfate-free shampoo and then selsun blue. I'm going to sleep in it and rinse in out in the morning. Hoping for great results because this is going to be my birthday hair (my birthday is on the 7th)


Happy Belated Birthday. I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## sunshine737

Goombay_Summer said:


> and get well soon at least your hair  is beyond fabulous.





faithVA said:


> Happy Belated Birthday. I hope you are feeling better.



Thanks, I'm feeling a lot better


----------



## Goombay_Summer

faithVA said:


> Did it work out?



Surprisingly it did and was still relatively potent considering that it sat in the fridge for 2 weeks.. I was actually happy to see my greys transformed to that bright Ronald McDonald red this morning.


----------



## sunshine737

Goombay_Summer said:


> Surprisingly it did and was still relatively potent considering that it sat in the fridge for 2 weeks.. I was actually happy to see my greys transformed to that bright Ronald McDonald red this morning.



I'll keep this in mind for the future. In the past I threw out a good batch of henna that I left in the fridge for a few days because I thought it lost all potency after 24 hrs if it was not frozen.


----------



## clairdelune

Hi ladies! Can you tell me how to use henna and indigo to turn my hair black? I don't have any grey hair but I want jet black hair. My hair is naturally brown. Thank you


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

@sunshine737 Happy Belated Birthday Sis!!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

clairdelune said:


> Hi ladies! Can you tell me how to use henna and indigo to turn my hair black? I don't have any grey hair but I want jet black hair. My hair is naturally brown. Thank you



A 2 step treatment should get you black results but sometimes it takes 3 full treatments to get the darkest results depending on what hair color you are starting out with.

Do a henna treatment first. Let it sit on your hair for at least 4 hours covered with Saran Wrap. If you don't have 4 hours to spare, just sit under a hooded dryer for 1 hour.

Rinse. Apply indigo. Same directions as above. Rinse and deep condition.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Once I use up the henna in my freezer, I'mma make some henna gloss bars. 

@Aggie inspired me to henna more often with her 2 week schedule so this is how I've been fitting it in my hair schedule. My wash routine goes something like this:

Pre-poo overnight, wash and ponytail rollerset. Wear the rollerset for 2 weeks...give or take a few days depending on how my hair is feeling/lifestyle.

Overnight Ayurvedic treatment on dry hair with henna as the main star. (Posts above will show all other things I add). Rinse and put hair in 2 braids to airdry.

3-4 days later, repeat process above starting with rollerset regimen. My hair has been feeling amazing doing this.


----------



## clairdelune

lulu97 said:


> A 2 step treatment should get you black results but sometimes it takes 3 full treatments to get the darkest results depending on what hair color you are starting out with.
> 
> Do a henna treatment first. Let it sit on your hair for at least 4 hours covered with Saran Wrap. If you don't have 4 hours to spare, just sit under a hooded dryer for 1 hour.
> 
> Rinse. Apply indigo. Same directions as above. Rinse and deep condition.




Ok thanks! I did that last week! So should I apply indigo alone on my hair again? How soon? And do I wash it with shampoo first? Or did you mean to wait for the next time I apply henna to do Indigo like what I did last week?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

clairdelune said:


> Ok thanks! I did that last week! So should I apply indigo alone on my hair again? How soon? And do I wash it with shampoo first? Or did you mean to wait for the next time I apply henna to do Indigo like what I did last week?



It all just depends on how your hair feels. I personally feel that indigo is very drying whereas henna is not...it's very conditioning to my hair. So for me, I would do the 2 step process once a month to space it out and allow for my hair to bounce back from the drying effects from the indigo. 

I have read in past threads where members would do the 2 step process, wait 3 days later, then apply indigo again (alone) to darken the black. If you have time to spare...there is a old thread titled "do y'all henna?" that I binged on with lots of helpful tips. HTH


----------



## Aggie

lulu97 said:


> Once I use up the henna in my freezer, I'mma make some henna gloss bars.
> 
> @Aggie inspired me to henna more often with her 2 week schedule so this is how I've been fitting it in my hair schedule. My wash routine goes something like this:
> 
> Pre-poo overnight, wash and ponytail rollerset. Wear the rollerset for 2 weeks...give or take a few days depending on how my hair is feeling/lifestyle.
> 
> Overnight Ayurvedic treatment on dry hair with henna as the main star. (Posts above will show all other things I add). Rinse and put hair in 2 braids to airdry.
> 
> 3-4 days later, repeat process above starting with rollerset regimen. My hair has been feeling amazing doing this.


Nice regimen @lulu97 . I love it. These henna treatments seem to be thickening up my hair and it's shedding a whole lot less now. So yeah, I'm keeping up with them plus some other ayurveda treatments will be incorporated in there.


----------



## GGsKin

I mixed a batch of henna on Friday and stuck it in the freezer. Saturday, I let it defrost and while I was waiting for it to warm up, I oiled my hair with coconut oil and applied a fenugreek paste. I applied my henna on top and kept it in overnight.

This morning and afternoon, I rinsed, cowashed, DC and clay washed. Just waiting for my hair to dry now.

ETA: Forgot to add that hibiscus powder was also used in this application. I've stopped measuring lol.


----------



## sunshine737

lulu97 said:


> @sunshine737 Happy Belated Birthday Sis!!!!



Thanks a bunch sis!


----------



## sunshine737

I LOVE henna, it has done wonders for my fine naturally high porosity hair. I'm just over the whole process of rinsing it out. So I decided to make a henna tea for the first time. I'm hoping this will give me similar results without having to go through the whole process of a henna gloss/mask. I spritz some into my hair tonight (I'm currently wearing my hair in some chunky twists) and then I sealed with camille rose naturals moisture butter.


----------



## Nightingale

I've got a head full of henna right now. I used Nupur and Jamila henna, hibiscus tea, neem powder, and lime juice. I'll leave it in for 5  hours.

I usually rinse out with water, but I'm always left with grit in my hair. So, I finally bought a rinse out conditioner to get the job done.


----------



## bluenvy

Yesterday I hennaed with nupur and coconut milk. 

I want to incorporate teas into henna to change up the variety. 
I think I will do that next month.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

I find Nupur henna harder to rinse out than Jamila (for my hair). Maybe it's all the other herbs added to it? Same with indigo. I rinse forever with that as well, but can't let it go cause I LOVE black hair.

As far as Nupur henna goes, I can give that up though. So until it's all used up, I'll only use Nupur henna to make my Ayurvedic herbal oil. After that, I won't repurchase.

Side note: My henna stash can get me through the next few years. LOL


----------



## Aggie

lulu97 said:


> I find Nupur henna harder to rinse out than Jamila (for my hair). Maybe it's all the other herbs added to it? Same with indigo. I rinse forever with that as well, but can't let it go cause I LOVE black hair.
> 
> As far as Nupur henna goes, I can give that up though. So until it's all used up, I'll only use Nupur henna to make my Ayurvedic herbal oil. After that, I won't repurchase.
> 
> Side note: My henna stash can get me through the next few years. LOL
> 
> View attachment 407885


I love both Nupur and Jamila @lulu97 but you are right, the Jamila does wash out more easily than the Nupur. Of course, that does not stop me from buying Nupur because it has so much other goodie powders in there that are awesome for my hair .


----------



## Aggie

Henna day is coming up soon. Saturday morning it's on for my hendigo treatment


----------



## spacetygrss

I'm back from vacation and, although I'm already missing my tropical paradise, I'm looking forward to my henna treatment. It's already missed up. Yeah boy!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

I had extra time yesterday so of course I filled that time with henna. LOL

Thawed out the last bit of my ready made Jamila henna out the freezer. Added 2 tablespoons of my Ayurvedic oil, 2 tablespoons of Mahabhringraj Oil, creamed honey and Trader Joes Tea Tree Tingle conditioner. I skipped adding butter since my hair was already full of mango butter. Left the gloss in overnight and rinsed this morning. As always...hair like butter.


----------



## clairdelune

How often do you do a full strength henna treatment vs a henna gloss?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

clairdelune said:


> How often do you do a full strength henna treatment vs a henna gloss?



I really just play it all by ear.

I don't use traditional store bought "deep conditioners"; so when I use henna *gloss* treatments, I consider these to be my deep treatments. I'm trying to do them once or twice a month. Usually twice if I go by my regimen but you know life and laziness happens.


I only do *full strength* treatments if I plan to use indigo after. I find the indigo sticks better to my hair if I only use henna and water. Initially I did them once a month, but now since my hair is jet black...I'm reducing that to seasonally. Next one is due at the start of the fall season.

Like I said initially, I play it all by ear. If the glosses leave more color than I'd like, I'll add a few tablespoons of indigo to the next gloss to balance out the color. If gray hair shows up prior to the start of a new season, I'll just do a full strength henna followed by indigo. I try to go by a regimen but just listening and paying attention to how my hair responds always wins.


----------



## sunshine737

Tried something different the other day. I've recently started to shampoo my hair in braids to reduce tangles, so after I washed my hair in braids I applied my henna gloss (frozen henna not sure the brand, that was probably mixed with coconut milk and honey) onto my braids. I then wrapped it up with saran wrap and left it on for 2 hours (I probably sat under the dryer for 20mins). While rinsing it out I undid the braids with some silicone free conditioner and proceeded to rinse and then rinse some more. 

I enjoyed my results. I saw a great reduction in tangles and application time. I will continue doing my henna glosses this way.


----------



## Nightingale

Aggie said:


> I love both Nupur and Jamila @lulu97 but you are right, the Jamila does wash out more easily than the Nupur. Of course, that does not stop me from buying Nupur because it has so much other goodie powders in there that are awesome for my hair .



I prefer Jamila over Nupur, but can't find Jamila on the ground. Until I do, I'll use up the Jamila I have then Nupur will be it. 

Maybe sifting the Nupur henna before mixing would work... I used to do that when I bought henna from FNWL back in the day.


----------



## Nightingale

sunshine737 said:


> Tried something different the other day. I've recently started to shampoo my hair in braids to reduce tangles, so after I washed my hair in braids I applied my henna gloss (frozen henna not sure the brand, that was probably mixed with coconut milk and honey) onto my braids. I then wrapped it up with saran wrap and left it on for 2 hours (I probably sat under the dryer for 20mins). While rinsing it out I undid the braids with some silicone free conditioner and proceeded to rinse and then rinse some more.
> 
> I enjoyed my results. I saw a great reduction in tangles and application time. I will continue doing my henna glosses this way.



Hmm....   Yes, this could definitely work for me on henna wash days and regular wash days. Thanks, Sunshine!


----------



## sunshine737

Nightingale said:


> Hmm....   Yes, this could definitely work for me on henna wash days and regular wash days. Thanks, Sunshine!



Np. Hope it works out for you!


----------



## naturalpride

https://www.cornerstoneskin.com/collections/thicker-hair-power-pack


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Here are my premade Ayurvedic conditioning deep treatments:



This is the closest I will get to making henna glosses since I'm trying to use up all my DIY products out of my freezer. Gotta make room for freezing breast milk and I simply don't have the room anymore to store products that contain water.

So anyway.

Separated and prepped the powders I use in my treatment. When it's time to do a gloss, I'll simply add all the ingredients and use it all up at the time. I rolled the pre-measured  powders in their own ziplock bag so there won't be a need to continuously open and close the same bag. This is enough for around 12 treatments and I only used 3 boxes of Jamila henna and 1/2 box of the other powders.


----------



## faithVA

I know someone has probably posted in here but it's too many pages to search. 

Does anyone put apply their indigo using a squeeze bottle? If so how are you preparing your indigo? ratios? ingredients? tia


----------



## faithVA

I am having a better henna experience than I did when I tried it years ago. It's still that brassy red  but that is better than gray. I haven't gotten the indigo to adhere to the henna on my grays yet so I'm still trying. Tonight I applied henna for 1.5 hours because I didn't have a lot of time. It took well. Now I have the indigo on. I mixed the indigo with egg white and water. I read somewhere that egg white would help application. It did go on a little smoother. It was a bit smoother and more watery. I tried to saturate my hair more and squeeze it in. I will leave it on an hour and see how it goes.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

faithVA said:


> I know someone has probably posted in here but it's too many pages to search.
> 
> Does anyone put apply their indigo using a squeeze bottle? If so how are you preparing your indigo? ratios? ingredients? tia



I don't use a squeeze bottle for indigo cause I like the consistency of it to be fairly thick...kinda like a thick frosting. Since the hair is usually wet/damp from rinsing out the henna...making the indigo too thin gets to be a runny mess once I apply it on my hair. I don't have a ratio..just eyeball it by mixing in warm water a little at a time. I do use the entire box of indigo though and add in a dash of sea salt before applying.


----------



## faithVA

lulu97 said:


> I don't use a squeeze bottle for indigo cause I like the consistency of it to be fairly thick...kinda like a thick frosting. Since the hair is usually wet/damp from rinsing out the henna...making the indigo too thin gets to be a runny mess once I apply it on my hair. I don't have a ratio..just eyeball it by mixing in warm water a little at a time. I do use the entire box of indigo though and add in a dash of sea salt before applying.


Ok thanks. So far the thinner indigo sticks to my hair better. When it's a paste it just crumbles off.

I may try it in an application bottle next time and apply it in the shower after I rinse out the henna.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

faithVA said:


> I am having a better henna experience than I did when I tried it years ago. It's still that brassy red  but that is better than gray. I haven't gotten the indigo to adhere to the henna on my grays yet so I'm still trying. Tonight I applied henna for 1.5 hours because I didn't have a lot of time. It took well. Now I have the indigo on. I mixed the indigo with egg white and water. I read somewhere that egg white would help application. It did go on a little smoother. It was a bit smoother and more watery. I tried to saturate my hair more and squeeze it in. I will leave it on an hour and see how it goes.



How did it turn out Sis? I know you were pressed for time.

When I do a 2 step, I try to leave both on for a minimum of 4 hours each. If I'm low on time, I'll cut the henna down to 2 hours and sit under the dryer for at least 30 minutes to make up for it. The henna process is not a big deal if I rinse it out early especially since I already have a pretty decent henna coating from previous henna deep conditioning glosses. But the indigo needs about a good 4 hours to cover my grays and give me a deep jet black all over.  I just try to start the process early in the day so I have time to leave each step on sufficiently and deep condition overnight.


----------



## faithVA

lulu97 said:


> How did it turn out Sis? I know you were pressed for time.
> 
> When I do a 2 step, I try to leave both on for a minimum of 4 hours each. If I'm low on time, I'll cut the henna down to 2 hours and sit under the dryer for at least 30 minutes to make up for it. The henna process is not a big deal if I rinse it out early especially since I already have a pretty decent henna coating from previous henna deep conditioning glosses. But the indigo needs about a good 4 hours to cover my grays and give me a deep jet black all over.  I just try to start the process early in the day so I have time to leave each step on sufficiently and deep condition overnight.


It turned out the same as always. It looked great last night. It was brassy this morning. I think most of the indigo came off on the towel.

Unless I'm sleeping I'm rarely home more than 5 hours at a time. I doubt I will ever be able to leave it in very long. One day I will try leaving the indigo on longer and add some salt.

My cuticle lay very flat so the indigo just comes off in my hands. I dare not deep condition after or I won't have any left on my hair at all. When I would color my hair I couldn't touch it until it was almost dry.
In two weeks I will try just the indigo and leave it on for 4 hours to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Aggie

This weekend is henna gloss weekend for me. I want to mix it in the morning and use it Saturday when I'm off. I know I will have to do an indigo treatment  following the next henna gloss I do 2 weeks later.


----------



## Aggie

I did give myself a henna gloss on Saturday past and it was awesome. I will try to give myself a clay detox mud wash with a little henna added to it this weekend if weather (ie, Hurricane Irma/Jose) permits.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I also Henna'ed my Hair this Weekend.  I was going to do the 2 Step Henna and Indigo, but didn't do the Indigo this Weekend.

I may Indigo this coming Wash Day or I may skip it?  My Henna Stain turned out nicely.


----------



## ak46

I applied henna on my hair yesterday after almost 10 years since my last application; And for the first time since going natural (2009). I love love love the results! My hair feels so soft and I had virtually no tangles out of the shower! I'm kicking myself in the butt for not doing this a lot sooner. I used to do it on my relaxed hair all the time. I will definitely continue using henna in my regimen.

Here's what I used:
- henna
- indigo
- amla
- aloe vera powder
- avocado oil
- castor oil
- conditioner


----------



## Hairties

I'm thinking of getting into doing henna treatments. Need to go through this whole thread. Wonderful info


----------



## Aggie

ak46 said:


> I applied henna on my hair yesterday after almost 10 years since my last application; And for the first time since going natural (2009). I love love love the results! My hair feels so soft and I had virtually no tangles out of the shower! I'm kicking myself in the butt for not doing this a lot sooner. I used to do it on my relaxed hair all the time. I will definitely continue using henna in my regimen.
> 
> Here's what I used:
> - henna
> - indigo
> - amla
> - aloe vera powder
> - avocado oil
> - castor oil
> - conditioner


You go girl, welcome back to The World of Henna.


----------



## Aggie

Hairties said:


> I'm thinking of getting into doing henna treatments. Need to go through this whole thread. Wonderful info


That's a lotta reading but it will be worth it in the end.


----------



## KinkyCoilyZoe

I have found that indigo adheres better when I first clarify with Rhassoul or Bentonite clay. To get the indigo to cling to the hair, I avoid applying any oil to the hair after rinsing the indigo for 48 hours.

I also don't like the red color of henna on my grays. I avoid this by doing a two-step application. The first one is 10% henna and 90% indigo. I leave that on for 60-90 minutes. The second application is 100% ind igo with a little salt and water. I leave that on for 1-2 hours, then rinse and deep condition. The result is black hair.

I hope these recommendations help anyone who is frustrated with trying to cover graying hair.


----------



## beauti

*I used to henna my relaxed hair faithfully. I've been wanting to try it on my natural hair but I've been afraid the powder won't wash completely out. Well tomorrow I will give it a shot! *


----------



## jerseyhaircare

I will be the first to admit I was too lazy to read all the pages. But a shout out to the ladies that mentioned the coconut milk-it made me a believer again. I was not looking for hair coloring, just conditioning-so I just mixed the henna mix with coconut milk, olive oil, avocado oil, and a dash of aussie moist conditioner and cholesterol and put it on my head right away. It mixed very nicely-a nice creamy concocotion that stayed in my head unlike my past experience with lime/water/henna which dripped all over my face. I left it on for about 4 hours and rinsed it off with conditioner since just water alone was impossible. I put aussie 7 in 1 for 5 minutes then rinsed for about 3 mins then put in aussie 3 mins recovery for like 5 mins, then rinsed for like another 5-8 minutes till the water turned clear. 

My hair feels stronger, looks much darker (like almost jet black) and feels a little fuller then before. I'll keep doing it every 2 weeks  for now to see if I see a big a difference. I'm hoping for thicker hair since I have fine hair.


----------



## Aggie

beauti said:


> *I used to henna my relaxed hair faithfully. I've been wanting to try it on my natural hair but I've been afraid the powder won't wash completely out. Well tomorrow I will give it a shot! *


How did it go @beauti?


----------



## beauti

*@Aggie I ended up doing a henna gloss. I sat under the dryer for 40min. My hair was very soft, curls very defined, but i didn't get the protein-y feeling i wanted. I think I used more conditioner than I should have. Next time I will do a straight henna. Oh and  no issues rinsing it all out.*


----------



## Aggie

beauti said:


> *@Aggie I ended up doing a henna gloss. I sat under the dryer for 40min. My hair was very soft, curls very defined, but i didn't get the protein-y feeling i wanted. I think I used more conditioner than I should have. Next time I will do a straight henna. Oh and  no issues rinsing it all out.*


Aww, I'm sorry to hear this honey. I hope it turns out better next time or you could probably try using less conditioner next time you try it. I like my hair feeling soft after a henna treatment because I have had so many drying effects from henna, if it is never hard and dry ever again, it would be too soon...seriously!


----------



## Hairties

I did a henna gloss this weekend for the first time. I used the napur 9 blend, plus the amla, bhrinraj, and aloe vera powder I had. I added tgin honey mask and giovanni. My hair felt great afterwards, soft but strong. I liked it. 

I plan to do the gloss every 2 weeks, and then I'll add aloe vera, amla or bhrinraj to my weekly deep treatment. Just a little 1/2-1 teaspoon. 

I intend to make the henna spritz like Curly Proverbs has, so I can see how I like it.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

beauti said:


> *@Aggie I ended up doing a henna gloss. I sat under the dryer for 40min. My hair was very soft, curls very defined, but i didn't get the protein-y feeling i wanted. I think I used more conditioner than I should have. Next time I will do a straight henna. Oh and  no issues rinsing it all out.*



@beauti Do you have any Brahmi powder? When I need that protein like feeling, I go for Brahmi. It makes my hair feel super strong! LOL Henna makes my hair feel more conditioned/coated.


----------



## Hairties

I expected the gloss to make my hair feel super strong afterwards but it felt moisturized but a little stronger. I even put in some deep conditioner afterwards because I expected it to feel dry. None of that. I'm curious to see what adding Brahmi will do for the next treatment.

It also rinsed out fine so no horror story from that. All in all it was  a great starter experience with henna.


----------



## beauti

*@lulu97  thanks for the tip cause that's exactly how henna  made my hair feel and I was confused lol. I used the nepur 9 blend so next time I will add the additional brahmi.*


----------



## beauti

*@Hairties we both used nepur 9 blend, I wonder if that particular blend of  henna only produces soft results. I will try a different brand in a couple of weeks.*


----------



## Aggie

beauti said:


> *@lulu97  thanks for the tip cause that's exactly how henna  made my hair feel and I was confused lol. I used the nepur 9 blend so next time I will add the additional brahmi.*


If you have shikakai, that would work as well @beauti


----------



## faithVA

KinkyCoilyZoe said:


> I have found that indigo adheres better when I first clarify with Rhassoul or Bentonite clay. To get the indigo to cling to the hair, I avoid applying any oil to the hair after rinsing the indigo for 48 hours.
> 
> I also don't like the red color of henna on my grays. I avoid this by doing a two-step application. The first one is 10% henna and 90% indigo. I leave that on for 60-90 minutes. The second application is 100% ind igo with a little salt and water. I leave that on for 1-2 hours, then rinse and deep condition. The result is black hair.
> 
> I hope these recommendations help anyone who is frustrated with trying to cover graying hair.


What brands of henna and indigo are you using? Sorry if you answered this already. I haven't read further through the thread. tia


----------



## faithVA

I decided to do my henna tonight since I don't know when I will have another free weekend night. I got a late start because I was procrastinating.  

I made my tea yesterday, with 2 green tea bags in about 1 cup of water and let that sit until I came home from work. yesterday. I purchased the Jamila henna. I mixed that up after work and let it sit until bedtime. I refrigerated it overnight and then took it out this morning to let it warm up. It made a lot of henna so I will have enough for at least 2 more applications. 

I conditioned with generic Nexxus conditioner and then shampooed with TGIN sulfate free shampoo twice. I towel dried my hair and then applied the henna. I could tell this henna was different than my last batch. It was much darker in the bowl and it was dark when I put it on my hair. I let it sit for 3 hours. That's as long as I could stand it. When I rinsed my hair looked dark enough that I might have been able to get away with skipping the indigo. Unfortunately, my bathroom lighting is poor. Sometimes I get to work and my hair looks fire red  

I mixed the indigo with salt and sugar. Read somewhere that sugar might help smooth it out. I figured it couldn't hurt. It did smooth it out. I only used 1/2 tsp. It smoothed it out so much it was more liquid than paste. I didn't want to waste any more indigo so I just left it like that. It was the prime opportunity to try indigo in an applicator bottle. I put the indigo in the applicator bottle and applied it in the shower. It was definitely less messy and it was fast. I just squirted it on my hair, squeezed it in and then massaged it in. When I got out of the shower, I took a color brush and touched up any spots I missed.

Now I have a plastic cap on. I'm probably going to let this sit for 2 hours. I wanted to do more but I'm over it. 

Since the henna worked so well I will try combining the henna and indigo next time and let them sit for 4 hours. I can't do like lulu and do 4 hours for each  

I still don't think I can condition after I rinse out the indigo without rinsing it all out. I diluted some leave in and put it in a spray bottle. I will spritz my hair and then squeeze some gel into it and let it dry some before I touch it. Maybe I need to try a different brand of indigo to see if I get better results.


----------



## faithVA

My henna turned out much better. It's darker than usual. Still don't think my indigo did much but I will keep working with it and combine it with the henna next time.


----------



## beauti

*@faithVA your hair turned out lovely! I really like the color*


----------



## Aggie

faithVA said:


> My henna turned out much better. It's darker than usual. Still don't think my indigo did much but I will keep working with it and combine it with the henna next time. View attachment 411477


So pretty @faithVA


----------



## faithVA

beauti said:


> *@faithVA your hair turned out lovely! I really like the color*


Thank you. The Jamila definitely worked better than what I used before. Hopefully with continued use, I can get it to darken up more.


----------



## faithVA

Aggie said:


> So pretty @faithVA


Thank You


----------



## Hairties

I made my version of Curly Proverbs strengthening tea.

I used Napur Henna
Bhringraj powder
aloe vera powder and juice.
Lavender, Rosemary, and Cedarwood essential oils.

Hair feels strong. I moisturized and sealed with some HBCO and a little sweet potato hair cream.


----------



## Hairties

Got the rest of my powders.

Zenia Cassia with this brand. Anyone use this particular brand? I've seen people use the indigo from it. 






Brahmi
Shikakai


----------



## Aggie

Hairties said:


> Got the rest of my powders.
> 
> Zenia Cassia with this brand. Anyone use this particular brand? I've seen people use the indigo from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brahmi
> Shikakai


I saw this on amazon and I added it to my wish list. I have not used this but yeah, I have used the indigo and love it.


----------



## faithVA

So it's not just my imagination that the indigo is coming off in my hands. Even when my hair is dry, I can see the indigo flakes on my sink when I took my twist out today. No wonder after two weeks, my hair looks like I didn't use any indigo at all  I will definitely have to see if mixing the henna and indigo together work better for me.


----------



## Allandra

I used to henna many years ago.

After going through this thread (yes, it sure is a lot of pages - but so much great information), I decided to start using henna again (and indigo).

 @Aggie  Hi there my dear, long time friend.  I hope all is well.  Thx so much for all of the good information you and the other ladies placed in this thread.  Those henna gloss treatments sound extra yummy.


----------



## Hairties

Doing a gloss treatment tonight. Napur, brahmi, Aloe Vera, Bhringraj. I used nettle tea to mix the powder.


----------



## Aggie

Allandra said:


> I used to henna many years ago.
> 
> After going through this thread (yes, it sure is a lot of pages - but so much great information), I decided to start using henna again (and indigo).
> 
> @Aggie  Hi there my dear, long time friend.  I hope all is well.  Thx so much for all of the good information you and the other ladies placed in this thread.  Those henna gloss treatments sound extra yummy.



Hi @Allandra, thanks hon. I love henna glosses. They work wonders on my hair and keep it looking very healthy. I'm waiting on some powders to arrive as we speak. Can't wait to try rose petal, aloe vera and moringa powders on my hair.


----------



## Aggie

faithVA said:


> So it's not just my imagination that the indigo is coming off in my hands. Even when my hair is dry, I can see the indigo flakes on my sink when I took my twist out today. No wonder after two weeks, my hair looks like I didn't use any indigo at all  I will definitely have to see if mixing the henna and indigo together work better for me.


Did you wait I believe it's 48 hours after applying the indigo to add oils/deep conditioner etc, to your hair? I don't think you should add any oils/deep conditioner/shampoo in that time. Light conditioning only is okay - no deep conditioning until about 3 days later.

ETA:

I got this from hennasooq's blog and I hope it helps - check it out:

*WHY INDIGO DOESN’T TAKE TO YOUR HAIR*

It can be very frustrating and confusing when indigo doesn’t take on your hair. It’s common that we hear from clients regarding indigo concerns, especially those just starting out.

*There can be a number of reason this occurs:*

-Existing product build up on the hair
-Indigo not dye released
-Indigo dye demise
-Indigo not covered while on the hair well enough
-Using Organic Indigo rather the Indigo for hair. Indigo for hair has a higher dye content and offers better grey coverage
-Conditioner used after henna and before indigo
-Resistant grey hair (may require more than one treatment)
-Resistant hair in general (may require more than one treatment)
-Acids added to indigo (indigo does not like acidic liquids)
-Indigo not left on long enough
-Shampooing or oiling after indigo paste removal can wash it out
-Not oxidised enough. The colour shall deepen 2-4 days after paste removal
-No salt, or not enough salt


----------



## Allandra

I did a two step process.  I did henna first (boy oh boy were my gray strands really red - like fire lol).  I did not let my dh see this (because I didn't want to freak him out lol).  I did the indigo second (and sat under my Pibbs dryer (hadn't used that bad boy in a very long time), and I got a nice, dark, rich shade, and I absolutely love it.  DH said, whatever you did, you sure did do a good job.  My youngest brother noticed my hair immediately (yesterday), and he said it looks really nice.  I'll have to post a new pic in my avatar soon.

@Aggie  Thx so much.  I can't wait to order some new stuff soon.


----------



## Aggie

Allandra said:


> I did a two step process.  I did henna first (boy oh boy were my gray strands really red - like fire lol).  I did not let my dh see this (because I didn't want to freak him out lol).  I did the indigo second (and sat under my Pibbs dryer (hadn't used that bad boy in a very long time), and I got a nice, dark, rich shade, and I absolutely love it.  DH said, whatever you did, you sure did do a good job.  My youngest brother noticed my hair immediately (yesterday), and he said it looks really nice.  I'll have to post a new pic in my avatar soon.
> 
> @Aggie  Thx so much.  I can't wait to order some new stuff soon.



@Allandra 
You're quite welcomed love. I can't wait to see your results and I am so happy your hair turned out great.


----------



## Allandra

lulu97 said:


> Make sure he doesn't wash it with shampoo for the next 3 days to allow the color to settle.



Is a conditioner wash ok to do?


----------



## Aggie

Allandra said:


> Is a conditioner wash ok to do?


A conditioner wash is okay - just not a shampoo or oils added to your hair for 3 days following a henna/indigo treatment. The shampoo and oils strip the indigo from your hair in those 3 days following. It needs time to set in the hair before washing and/or oiling.


----------



## faithVA

Aggie said:


> Did you wait I believe it's 48 hours after applying the indigo to add oils/conditioner etc, to your hair? I don't think you should add any oils/conditioner in that time.
> 
> ETA:
> 
> I got this from hennasooq's blog and I hope it helps - check it out:
> 
> *WHY INDIGO DOESN’T TAKE TO YOUR HAIR*
> 
> It can be very frustrating and confusing when indigo doesn’t take on your hair. It’s common that we hear from clients regarding indigo concerns, especially those just starting out.
> 
> *There can be a number of reason this occurs:*
> 
> -Existing product build up on the hair
> -Indigo not dye released
> -Indigo dye demise
> -Indigo not covered while on the hair well enough
> -Using Organic Indigo rather the Indigo for hair. Indigo for hair has a higher dye content and offers better grey coverage
> -Conditioner used after henna and before indigo
> -Resistant grey hair (may require more than one treatment)
> -Resistant hair in general (may require more than one treatment)
> -Acids added to indigo (indigo does not like acidic liquids)
> -Indigo not left on long enough
> -Shampooing or oiling after indigo paste removal can wash it out
> -Not oxidised enough. The colour shall deepen 2-4 days after paste removal
> -No salt, or not enough salt



Thank You. No I didn't do any oils or conditioners after.  It's probably my hair is resistant in general. It's not much I know to do about that. I can try adding more salt.


----------



## Aggie

faithVA said:


> Thank You. No I didn't do any oils or conditioners after.  It's probably my hair is resistant in general. It's not much I know to do about that. I can try adding more salt.


It could also be that you may need to do a few accumulated indigo treatments as well because your hair may be a bit resistant.


----------



## faithVA

Aggie said:


> It could also be that you may need to do a few accumulated indigo treatments as well because your hair may be a bit resistant.



Well I think I'm on treatment 4 or 5.  Do I need to do them closer together or more frequently than once a month?


----------



## Aggie

faithVA said:


> Well I think I'm on treatment 4 or 5.  Do I need to do them closer together or more frequently than once a month?


okay, try them once every 2 weeks for 3-4 sessions and see what happens. I don't know which indigo you are using - can you please share?


----------



## faithVA

Aggie said:


> okay, try them once every 2 weeks for 3-4 sessions and see what happens. I don't know which indigo you are using - can you please share?



I don't even remember and I threw the wrapper away.  I will try one of the kinds recommended here when I repurchase. OK I will try it more often. I will start when I know I will be home for several weekends in a row.


----------



## Allandra

I went ahead and ordered some items from myhenna.us  I love their prices, and I need to have a henna / indigo / amla stash.


----------



## Aggie

Allandra said:


> I went ahead and ordered some items from myhenna.us  I love their prices, and I need to have a henna / indigo / amla stash.


 Those prices are not bad at all.


----------



## Aggie

Henna'ed my hair yesterday and will probably do an indigo treatment today to darken my hair.


----------



## Lymegreen

I hennad my hair yesterday. It is gloriously strong !


----------



## jerseyhaircare

I hennaed my hair again last Saturday. Wasn't as good as the first, but all human error. First, I realized that what I had was closer to hennaindigo (was wondering why my hair was so dark). Second, I opened a can of coconut crème, not milk. I was on my last batch and already washed my hair, so I proceeded as if everything was normal. I added cholesterol and some conditioner (aussie moist) to thickening up the concoction and added some oils for slip/luck. It went on great, but after I wrapped my hair in saran wrap, there was dripping (had to add more wrap and placed a towel around my head to stop that). Washing it out was also worse, took about 20 minutes with multiple condition sessions-about 3-4. However, my hair feels great-nice and strong (and way too dark). My strands actually look thicker and oddly, my roots feel straighter. 

I pan to read this whole thread and figure out the next brand of real henna to purchase, since I prefer a red tint to my hair. Yet, so far, so good.


----------



## faithVA

I pulled my henna from the freezer. I mixed about 4 tbsp of indigo with warm water and let it sit while I shampooed my hair. I then mixed about 1/2 cup to 2/3 cup of the henna mix with the indigo. I applied it with a color brush and it went on well that way. I put on a plastic cap and I wore that for a while until the dripping drove me crazy. I left it on the remainder of the time with no plastic cap. All together I left it on for 3 hours.

I don't know that if it turned out better this way than the 2 step process but it going to have to do. I don't have 5 to 8 hours to henna/indigo my hair. This way it didn't bleed so much while twisting my hair up. 

I need to work on my ratios. Next time I will try more indigo.


----------



## Aggie

I did a henna gloss Saturday past and looking forward to another one soon. Some of my clays are here so I may mix a little henna with some clay and see how my hair likes that


----------



## NowIAmNappy

I did a henna treatment Monday night into Tuesday morning, I mixed henna, indigo and Amla and my hair came out a rich chocolate color. I let the henna dye release for 24 hours before applying. I then deep conditioned under a wig while at work for 8 hours, usually I don't deep condition that long. However, my hair came out amazing my hair had no breakage and my curls were popping.


----------



## Aggie

NowIAmNappy said:


> I did a henna treatment Monday night into Tuesday morning, I mixed henna, indigo and Amla and my hair came out a rich chocolate color. I let the henna dye release for 24 hours before applying. I then deep conditioned under a wig while at work for 8 hours, usually I don't deep condition that long. However, my hair came out amazing my hair had no breakage and my curls were popping.


Great review @NowIAmNappy .


----------



## faithVA

So my last henna/indigo experiment didn't work out so well. It's less than a month and I am in need of a touch up. I'm back to doing the process separately. Mixing them together, I didn't get good coverage for the henna or the indigo.

Of course I procrastinated and did start early enough. I already had henna in the freezer so I took that out a few days ago. I applied it with a color brush which works well. I let it sit for 1 hour without a plastic cap. I wasn't in the mood for henna running down my neck. I rinsed and it took well enough. 

I mixed the indigo with warm water and salt and let it sit while I rinsed out the henna. I mixed in just a little of the premade henna with the indigo before I applied it. I wanted to see if made the indigo a little smoother and easier to apply. I do think it helped some. I am sitting with the indigo in now and will let it sit for 2 hours. One day I will start earlier and let it sit for 4 hours to see if there is a difference. I applied oil on my ends to keep them from sticking together. I will see if that helps.

Just for my own records I need to remember I need 3 heaping tbsp of indigo for my entire head.


----------



## faithVA

This was a much better experience. I didn't wear a plastic cap with the indigo either which saved me from the indigo running down my face. Not wearing one does not seem to have impacted my color any. It actually may have helped.

I can't bear rinsing in too cool water as it gets cooler so I rinsed it with maybe tepid water. The indigo rinsed out easily. The oil on the ends really seemed to help. My hair wasn't all stuck together like it usually is. I rinsed twice and then sprayed my hair heavily with a diluted leave in. 

I wanted to let it dry a bit but I'm always afraid my hair will tangle too much if I let it sit too long. I twisted it up in big twist. I lost some of the indigo on my gloves while twisting but I think overall I still will retain most of the color.

I will see what it looks like tomorrow but I already know it is better than my last session. My hair is at least brownish red and not copper.


----------



## Aggie

This morning, so far I have on CP growth oil on my scalp and hair as a prepoo. 

I have some leftover henna in a double boil warming up to apply after prepooing for about 30 minutes.

I will stretch the henna with some kalpi tone and amla powders and mix in some Nexxus Polymedic Emergency Reconstructor because my hair feels like it needs some strength.

Moisturizing today with APB Moisturizing Hair Lotion. 

Plaiting my hair up and wigging for the day.


----------



## faithVA

I got much better indigo coverage this time. I still need to try a few things before I settle on a new regimen. I may try doing henna 1 week and letting it sit on for 2 to 3 hours. Then the following week do indigo for 2 to 3 hours. That way I can get more coverage for my grays with the longer henna sessions and then get better coverage for the indigo. I hate having to do that two weeks in a row but I will try it once.

I will also try a 2 hour of henna with a 2 hour indigo. It is hard for me to do any more than that since on top of that 4 hours I still need to add time for the shampoo and detangle prior to henna, henna application, henna rinse, indigo application, indigo rinse, LOC and then style. That's at least an extra 2 hours. Finding a 6 hour window every month is tough.


----------



## 11228

^ that is why I mix the henna and indigo. I just don't have time to do one after the other


----------



## faithVA

11228 said:


> ^ that is why I mix the henna and indigo. I just don't have time to do one after the other



I tried that  a few weeks ago and it didn't work for me. It didn't give me good gray coverage nor did it give me much indigo coverage.  So I ended up having to do the whole process over in 2 weeks instead of my usual 4. If I could get it to work I would but I think my hair needs that henna to really bind to my hair before the indigo will do anything. I hated walking around for 2 weeks with copper hair


----------



## lavaflow99

Another successful henna/indigo session.  Those grays are covered and my hair feels strong!  This was also the first time  I did henna/indigo treatment on natural hair.  It went so smoothly and seemed so much easier to apply and wash out compared to my relaxed or transitioning hair.


----------



## faithVA

Doing another henna/indigo before the holiday. Hopefully it will last me a month. I love this Jamilla henna so far. I think I have used 1 box for at least 4 applications and I have enough to get 1 more. It may be more but I know it has been at least 4.

I shampooed with Camille Rose Ginger Rinse, towel dried and applied the henna mainly to my roots. I am letting it sit for 3 hours. I said 4 but I'm ready to go to bed. I will do the indigo as a second step tomorrow morning and let it sit for 4. Hopefully, this will give me good coverage.

I remembered to oil my ends again to keep them from sticking together. Will do the same after I apply the indigo.


----------



## faithVA

I made it 3 hours. I rinsed but I probably should have rinsed my scalp some more. It feels a bit itchy. I put oil on my ends to keep my ends from tangling but no other product on my hair. I will rinse my hair in the morning and apply the indigo. I am shooting for 4 hours. I have a good covering on henna on my grays and my edges so this will be a good test.

I'm not going to lie, I am going to keep trying different timing ratios to get my time down as much as possible. This will show me what the results of a 3 to 4 hr ratio looks like. Next time I may try 2.5 to 2.5 hours and see how they compare.


----------



## faithVA

I wet my hair this morning so I could apply the indigo. This was a good and bad move. The bad, I could see the henna rinsing down the drain. When I looked in the mirror I could see that some of the henna had washed off my grays and hard to cover areas. The good, is that I now know these facts and can try making some adjustments to counter it.

I may need to do henna 3 days before my indigo to let the color set. It may be that I don't need to increase the time the henna and indigo are on my hair. I may just need to let the henna set in much longer before doing the indigo.

I tried doing indigo on dry hair before but it didn't work so well. I may have to try it again. 

I have the indigo in now. I said I was going to do 4 hours but I think it is going to be 3 hours. I just can't mentally do more than 3 hours.


----------



## faithVA

Finally finished my indigo. I did about 3.5 hours. I rinsed in the sink because I didn't feel like trying to rinse in cool water and getting cold. I rinsed the indigo out with lukewarm water and then followed with cooler water. It rinsed out easily. I spritzed my hair heavily with my diluted leave-in and did some loose twist. I let my hair air dry for an hour.

So far my indigo application looks like it worked well. I will know more tomorrow. Letting my hair air dry for 1 hour seemed to definitely give my hair the time it needed to stabilize the indigo. When I touched it after the hour, the indigo wasn't coming off in my hands. I was able to blow dry my hair without a big mess.

Hope this last through mid December. Then I will try 2.5 hours of henna with 2.5 hours of indigo.


----------



## 11228

I have henna marinating in my hair right now. I applied it at 3 pm, I am trying to stay up till midnight. I'll wash it off and deep condition with Neutrogena Triple Moisture overnight.


----------



## lavaflow99

deediamante said:


> Another successful henna/indigo session.  Those grays are covered and my hair feels strong!  This was also the first time  I did henna/indigo treatment on natural hair.  It went so smoothly and seemed so much easier to apply and wash out compared to my relaxed or transitioning hair.



It's been a couple of weeks and I am seeing a lot of dark red strands.  So the indigo didn't cover my grays as well as I would have liked.  Though I guess it's better than the stark white strands I had.  This is the second time I have used this brand of indigo (Zenia Indigo Powder) and I feel the one I used to get from hennasooq did a better job covering my greys.

ETA: I kept the indigo on my head for 2.5 hours.  I am wondering if I should have kept it in longer.


----------



## Rozlewis

Did my Henna Gloss yesterday and rinsed it out today. Love how my hair feels.


----------



## lavaflow99

Aggie said:


> A conditioner wash is okay - just not a shampoo or oils added to your hair for 3 days following a henna/indigo treatment. The shampoo and oils strip the indigo from your hair in those 3 days following. It needs time to set in the hair before washing and/or oiling.



Hmm I wonder if oils could be the reason my indigo didn't take so well.  After I washed it out, I moisturized by LCO and oiled my scalp with JBCO the next morning.  I won't discount this Zenia indigo just yet.   I'll see my results when I henna/indigo next time (aiming for January or February).


----------



## Damaris.Elle

I'm going to be using indigo on my hair to darken it. Does anyone use only the indigo (without using henna first) or do you have to use the henna first? I want my hair to be as dark as possible.


----------



## Aggie

Damaris.Elle said:


> I'm going to be using indigo on my hair to darken it. Does anyone use only the indigo (without using henna first) or do you have to use the henna first? I want my hair to be as dark as possible.


So sorry @Damaris.Elle, the indigo will only work with henna deposited on the hair. It will not adhere to your hair without it. The 2 step henna and indigo treatment yields the best dark hair results.


----------



## Aggie

I'm actually due for a hendigo treatment right now but I have no time to give myself one until the new year .


----------



## faithVA

I tried the surya Brazil henna cream color. So far I like it. I may replace my indigo step with this and do a henna on e a month and then use the surya brasil to get the dark color.


----------



## Aggie

faithVA said:


> I tried the surya Brazil henna cream color. So far I like it. I may replace my indigo step with this and do a henna on e a month and then use the surya brasil to get the dark color.


Hmmm, . Looks like I may have to look into this one - you know, for research purposes .


----------



## Aggie

So I just went on Amazon to check on this product and a lot of reviews are negative in regards to gray hair holding the color. @faithVA, did you use the black cream after a henna application or did you just add the Surya right onto your hair without a henna treatment?


----------



## faithVA

Aggie said:


> Hmmm, . Looks like I may have to look into this one - you know, for research purposes .


I will keep you posted. It's  pricey around $15 but so far it looks like the only thing that may work. I want to see how long it lasts.  My temporary color only lasted 2 weeks.


----------



## Aggie

faithVA said:


> I will keep you posted. It's  pricey around $15 but so far it looks like the only thing that may work. I want to see how long it lasts.  My temporary color only lasted 2 weeks.


Okay please do hon. Thanks


----------



## faithVA

Aggie said:


> So I just went on Amazon to check on this product and a lot of reviews are negative in regards to gray hair holding the color. @faithVA, did you use the black cream after a henna application or did you just add the Surya right onto your hair without a henna treatment?


I posted when I did my last henna which was probably right before Thanksgiving.  I used the surya because the indigo had already started to disappear.

I did t do them back to back. And if it works for me I would do the henna once a month and do the surya as needed.

I read the reviews but my hair is different so I just tried it anyway.


----------



## Aggie

faithVA said:


> I posted when I did my last henna which was probably right before Thanksgiving.  I used the surya because the indigo had already started to disappear.
> 
> I did t do them back to back. And if it works for me I would do the henna once a month and do the surya as needed.
> 
> I read the reviews but my hair is different so I just tried it anyway.


Thank you so much


----------



## faithVA

Aggie said:


> Thank yo so much



Hey Aggie,

So here is my hair right after the color treatment. So far I like it. I think it colors my grays well. I used the dark brown but my hair has really strong red undertones. I think I will combine the dark brown and black next time to see if I can get a deeper color.





My hair before color. I didn't get a really good picture but trust me it was gray


This color lasted better than any semi-permanent color I have ever used. I found it at Vitamin Shoppe for $15 which was a bit cheaper than online.


----------



## LavenderMint

I meant to post earlier but somehow I completely forgot. I did my first henna treatment on the 26. My hair seemed to like it. Followed it up with DevaCurl Heaven in Hair, and the LCO method. I’ll be doing another one as soon as I can, preferably after a cut.


----------



## Aggie

faithVA said:


> Hey Aggie,
> 
> So here is my hair right after the color treatment. So far I like it. I think it colors my grays well. I used the dark brown but my hair has really strong red undertones. I think I will combine the dark brown and black next time to see if I can get a deeper color.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 420764
> 
> My hair before color. I didn't get a really good picture but trust me it was gray
> View attachment 420766
> 
> This color lasted better than any semi-permanent color I have ever used. I found it at Vitamin Shoppe for $15 which was a bit cheaper than online.


Wow! I gatta say your results rock. It looks so pretty too. Thanks for sharing this hon.


----------



## lavaflow99

Another henna-indigo treatment in progress.  I mixed Jamila henna with coconut milk and letting it sit on my head for 2.5-3 hours right now.


----------



## Rozlewis

I had to skip my Henna gloss treatment las month and the grays are starting to show. I will Henna at the end of this month.


----------



## Aggie

I think I am going to add a little henna to my next ayur-shea butter blend. I didn't with the last one but I think it will be very helpful in adding strength to the blend.


----------



## faithVA

I ended up mixing my henna and indigo together by mistake. I wanted to use just the henna. Since I had already messed it up, I didn't let the tea cool, I just poured it in the mix and stirred it up. I covered it with plastic and let it sit overnight. I shampooed and put on the henna/indigo mix and let it sit for 1.5 hours. 

I was surprised I got any coverage at all. But it worked OK. I'm just using this as a base for the Surya Brasil which I will use next week. I think it gives me deeper coverage when I have a henna base. I will see next week.


----------



## Aggie

faithVA said:


> I ended up mixing my henna and indigo together by mistake. I wanted to use just the henna. Since I had already messed it up, I didn't let the tea cool, I just poured it in the mix and stirred it up. I covered it with plastic and let it sit overnight. I shampooed and put on the henna/indigo mix and let it sit for 1.5 hours.
> 
> I was surprised I got any coverage at all. But it worked OK. *I'm just using this as a base for the Surya Brasil which I will use next week. I think it gives me deeper coverage when I have a henna base.* I will see next week.



The bolded sounds like a great idea. Keep us posted @faithVA


----------



## CoilyArielBrowe

I'm going to do a henna touch up today focusing on the front of my hair. I'm still trying to find a balance between using henna for color and preventing it from loosening my curl. Hopefully by focusing on the areas where I want the color I can prevent the curl loosing that's occured over the past year. I might add alma later. 

 I'm trying a new blend from Nightblooming on etsy. It includes:
Henna (Lawsonia Inermis), Chamomile flowers (Matricaria recutita), Ginger Root (Zingiber officinale), Horsetail (Shavegrass, Equisetum arvense), Yellow Dock (Rumex crispus), Burdock Root (Arctium lappa), Marshmallow Root (Althaea officinalis), Aloe Leaf (Aloe Vera), Hibiscus Flowers (Hibiscus Rosa Sinensis), and Stinging Nettle Leaf (Urtica dioica)

I've been working towards getting better color payoff and I hope this mix helps. I also froze it beforehand for the first time!


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

I am putting a henna alma mixture on my hair today to cover these unruly grays.


----------



## sweetiep

Just went back to my henna/indigo after years of being away. I’m so glad I came back. I had Demi perm color thinning so I went back to semi perm but I have too much gray for that. I started prematurely graying at 17 and now probably 90% of my hair would be gray if I let it all hang out. I did the henna/indigo today and my hair turned out really soft.


----------



## sweetiep

What my roots normally look like and the color after my henna/indigo.


----------



## sweetiep

sorry, did a horrible job with the pics


----------



## Aggie

sweetiep said:


> What my roots normally look like and the color after my henna/indigo.
> View attachment 427314
> View attachment 427316


No I can see enough of your color deposit @sweetiep. Nice!

Like you I have demi permanent thinning after about a year and a half of using it and now back to using henna and indigo full time for permanent hair coloring. I hate the process but the color is awesome. I just have to get used to applying the treatment every 2 weeks to maintain my dark brown to black hair color.


----------



## sweetiep

Aggie said:


> No I can see enough of your color deposit @sweetiep. Nice!
> 
> Like you I have demi permanent thinning after about a year and a half of using it and now back to using henna and indigo full time for permanent hair coloring. I hate the process but the color is awesome. I just have to get used to applying the treatment every 2 weeks to maintain my dark brown to black hair color.



Oh..so you’re doing every 2 weeks? How is that working out for you? I guess I’m gonna play it out to see how often I will do them. Right now I’m thinking once a month. Yeah, the process sucks but like you I’ve tried the others and this is the best way.


----------



## Aggie

sweetiep said:


> Oh..so you’re doing every 2 weeks? How is that working out for you? I guess I’m gonna play it out to see how often I will do them. Right now I’m thinking once a month. Yeah, the process sucks but like you I’ve tried the others and this is the best way.


I have been doing them only once a month and wish to increase the frequency to every 2-3 weeks. I haven't started this new routine as yet by the way. My hair grows quickly, so I may have to increase how often I apply hendigo to my hair. Plus it helps to strengthen my hair as well so that's an added bonus.


----------



## sweetiep

@Aggie ok, gotcha.


----------



## icsonia22

I initially planned on doing a henna and indigo treatment but I washed the indigo out prematurely due to dryness. I used dulhan henna that I picked up from my local Indian store. I used hot water to get the dye to release quicker and I slept in the henna overnight using several shower caps. The henna stayed on my hair for about 8 hours. When I washed it out, my hair wasn't as dry as it normally was in the past. In previous mixes, I would use lemon juice for dye release but I chose not to go that route this time because the lemon juice can lighten henna's red tint on gray strands. Using hot water caused my gray strands to come out a darker shade of red and I love it!  

The indigo on the other hand was a bust. I hated the consistency of it and it made my hair feel especially dry. I rinise it out immediately and I'm currently deep consitioning with tgin honey miracle mask.


----------



## Aggie

faithVA said:


> I ended up mixing my henna and indigo together by mistake. I wanted to use just the henna. Since I had already messed it up, I didn't let the tea cool, I just poured it in the mix and stirred it up. I covered it with plastic and let it sit overnight. I shampooed and put on the henna/indigo mix and let it sit for 1.5 hours.
> 
> I was surprised I got any coverage at all. But it worked OK.* I'm just using this as a base for the Surya Brasil which I will use next week. I think it gives me deeper coverage when I have a henna base. I will see next week*.



@faithVA 

Did you ever try the bolded?And if so, how did it turn out?


----------



## faithVA

Aggie said:


> @faithVA
> 
> Did you ever try the bolded?And if so, how did it turn out?



Not exactly. I had intended on coloring that week but I waited 2 weeks and my roots grew out. So this past Friday, I applied henna. I must didn't let it release enough or sit on my hair long enough because my hair was bright red.  I applied the Surya Brasil over it and most of my hair is brown but the gray parts are still red. 

So I'm not sure how well it worked. I didn't use indigo at all. 

I have to keep playing around with it. Next time I will just use the Surya Brasil alone and see if it darkens the red parts without doing another henna.


----------



## Aggie

faithVA said:


> Not exactly. I had intended on coloring that week but I waited 2 weeks and my roots grew out. So this past Friday, I applied henna. I must didn't let it release enough or sit on my hair long enough because my hair was bright red.  I applied the Surya Brasil over it and most of my hair is brown but the gray parts are still red.
> 
> So I'm not sure how well it worked. I didn't use indigo at all.
> 
> I have to keep playing around with it. Next time I will just use the Surya Brasil alone and see if it darkens the red parts without doing another henna.


Okay thanks love. I was thinking about getting it and then I checked the reviews on Amazon and they were not too favorable. As a result, I declined getting any. I guess I'll have to stick with hendigo and Semi permanents for now.


----------



## faithVA

Aggie said:


> Okay thanks love. I was thinking about getting it and then I checked the reviews on Amazon and they were not too favorable. As a result, I declined getting any. I guess I'll have to stick with hendigo and Semi permanents for now.


I think you should try it. I love it. My hair is low porosity and everything else fails on my hair but this works wonderfully.

I was just trying to figure out what I am doing differently where sometimes my grays are really dark and sometimes they are not. But even with this inconsistency, this color works better for me than any semi permanent and definitely better than henna/indigo diid for me.

If you have a Vitamin Shoppe near you, you can get it on the ground.


----------



## Aggie

faithVA said:


> I think you should try it. I love it. My hair is low porosity and everything else fails on my hair but this works wonderfully.
> 
> I was just trying to figure out what I am doing differently where sometimes my grays are really dark and sometimes they are not. But even with this inconsistency, this color works better for me than any semi permanent and definitely better than henna/indigo diid for me.
> 
> If you have a Vitamin Shoppe near you, you can get it on the ground.


Unfortunately I don't live in the US and have to get it online if I do decide to try it. Thanks again.


----------



## KinkyCoilyZoe

Ladies, I hope you can help me. I have been covering graying natural hair for several years with henna and indigo. I do a hendigo step and then an extra step with just indigo. Then I rinse with conditioner and deep condition. I wait 2-3 days before using oil on my hair. However, after a day or so, the indigo seems to slide right off. On researching it, I find that some people use oils to remove indigo. I'd like to avoid going to a Demi-permanent color but I don't see how I can avoid it at this point.  Does anyone know how I can get indigo to stick to the grays while avoiding perpetually dry hair ?


----------



## Aggie

KinkyCoilyZoe said:


> Ladies, I hope you can help me. I have been covering graying natural hair for several years with henna and indigo. I do a hendigo step and then an extra step with just indigo. Then I rinse with conditioner and deep condition. I wait 2-3 days before using oil on my hair. However, after a day or so, the indigo seems to slide right off. On researching it, I find that some people use oils to remove indigo. I'd like to avoid going to a Demi-permanent color but I don't see how I can avoid it at this point.  Does anyone know how I can get indigo to stick to the grays while avoiding perpetually dry hair ?


It's very difficult and the only way I make it happen is wear a wig during those first 3 days following an indigo treatment so I won't feel a need to style it with products that contain oil. The demi permanent coloring damaged my hair and caused some breakage so that's not an option for me right now.


----------



## faithVA

KinkyCoilyZoe said:


> Ladies, I hope you can help me. I have been covering graying natural hair for several years with henna and indigo. I do a hendigo step and then an extra step with just indigo. Then I rinse with conditioner and deep condition. I wait 2-3 days before using oil on my hair. However, after a day or so, the indigo seems to slide right off. On researching it, I find that some people use oils to remove indigo. I'd like to avoid going to a Demi-permanent color but I don't see how I can avoid it at this point.  Does anyone know how I can get indigo to stick to the grays while avoiding perpetually dry hair ?


If you have the surya brasil hair color in your area give it a try before returning to demi permanent. It is a semi permanent henna based color.

Indigo doesn't stick to my hair either.


----------



## Aggie

KinkyCoilyZoe said:


> Ladies, I hope you can help me. I have been covering graying natural hair for several years with henna and indigo. I do a hendigo step and then an extra step with just indigo. Then I rinse with conditioner and deep condition. I wait 2-3 days before using oil on my hair. However, after a day or so, the indigo seems to slide right off. On researching it, I find that some people use oils to remove indigo. I'd like to avoid going to a Demi-permanent color but I don't see how I can avoid it at this point.  Does anyone know how I can get indigo to stick to the grays while avoiding perpetually dry hair ?


I think I should add that after reading your post, I did some research and found a blog by one of old members and henna queen called Henna Sooq and she mentioned that you should only lightly condition the hair after a henna/indigo treatment.

Shampooing, deep conditioning and oiling is a no no  and I realize that is why my hair was not holding on to the indigo as well. She mentioned that you should wait 2-3 days before deep conditioning/oiling. You can keep the hair moisturized with leave-in, etc.

I have indigo on my hair right now and will see what happens if I follow these instructions. I will be following up with an update after 2-3 days.


----------



## Aggie

sweetiep said:


> Oh..so you’re doing every 2 weeks? How is that working out for you? I guess I’m gonna play it out to see how often I will do them. Right now I’m thinking once a month. Yeah, the process sucks but like you I’ve tried the others and this is the best way.


@sweetiep 

I decided that I will do a 2 step hendigo treatment at the end of each month and a combined 1 step at the mid month mark. This way, it wouldn't feel like I'm losing my whole day twice a month. Ultimately I am still treating my hair with henna and indigo every 2 weeks.


----------



## Aggie

Aggie said:


> I think I should add that after reading your post, I did some research and found a blog by one of old members and henna queen called Henna Sooq and she mentioned that you should only lightly condition the hair after a henna/indigo treatment.
> 
> Shampooing, deep conditioning and oiling is a no no  and I realize that is why my hair was not holding on to the indigo as well. She mentioned that you should wait 2-3 days before deep conditioning/oiling. You can keep the hair moisturized with leave-in, etc.
> 
> I have indigo on my hair right now and will see what happens if I follow these instructions. I will be following up with an update after 2-3 days.


Wow, my hair looks awesome tonight. I still have to wait 2 days for the final outcome but if it gets better than this, I will be super happy. This afternoon, I simply rinsed out the henna before adding the indigo - no conditioner.

After rinsing out the indigo, I used a combination of two thirds v05 Moisture Milks Island Coconut Conditioner and one third AVG, shook it up to blend well in the bottle and used that to cowash the indigo out.

It was the best hendigo rinse out I have ever used. My hair detangled like a breeze. Now I don't ever have to use my Naturelle Grow Rose Clay or any other expensive moisturizing conditioner to rinse out my henna and/or indigo anymore.

The henna and the indigo color deposited super well. I did something different this time - I did NOT use boiling water, I used warm to hot water only in both the henna and the indigo mixtures. I added 2 tablespoons of amla powder to my already mixed and dye-released henna just before putting it on my hair. I also added 1 tablespoon of kalpi tone but this one was for the scent only). I got this little tip from Hennasooq's website and it worked.

I forgot to add my aloe vera powder (for added moisture) to it but it still turned out so good. I am ever so happy. I thought that I would have had to mix my henna with coffee, but that wasn't even necessary to get a dark color deposit on my strands.

Tonight I sprayed my hair with some APB Refresher Spray to keep it moisturized and will do so again for the next 2 days while my hendigo color settles. Then I will be able to use my shea butter and heavier moisturizers.


----------



## lavaflow99

Got henna in my hair as we speak.


----------



## ThursdayGirl

sweetiep said:


> What my roots normally look like and the color after my henna/indigo.
> View attachment 427314
> View attachment 427316


Your hair is really pretty!  How did you do your color?


----------



## Aggie

I have enough henna in the fridge to do 2 one step hendigo treatments so I will use half of it this coming weekend with a mixture of henna and indigo for a few hours on either Saturday morning or apply it before heading to bed Friday night. The former seems more promising though. Trying to keep this thread bumped as my reminder.


----------



## Rozlewis

I will start my monthly Henna treatments at the end of this month. I think I will be using Henna one month and Cassia the next month.


----------



## Aggie

Aggie said:


> I have enough henna in the fridge to do 2 one step hendigo treatments so I will use half of it this coming weekend with a mixture of henna and indigo for a few hours on either Saturday morning or apply it before heading to bed Friday night. The former seems more promising though. Trying to keep this thread bumped as my reminder.


I did not hendigo my hair Friday nor Saturday. I actually have the treatment on my hair right now for a few hours this afternoon.

*ETA:*
It came out pretty good. My hairline is nice and dark, darker than I thought it would be so I'm pleased. Jamila Henna and Zenia Indigo are my go to henna and indigo favorites.


----------



## Chicoro

Aggie said:


> Wow, my hair looks awesome tonight. I still have to wait 2 days for the final outcome but if it gets better than this, I will be super happy. This afternoon, I simply rinsed out the henna before adding the indigo - no conditioner.
> 
> After rinsing out the indigo, I used a combination of two thirds v05 Moisture Milks Island Coconut Conditioner and one third AVG, shook it up to blend well in the bottle and used that to cowash the indigo out.
> 
> It was the best hendigo rinse out I have ever used. My hair detangled like a breeze. Now I don't ever have to use my Naturelle Grow Rose Clay or any other expensive moisturizing conditioner to rinse out my henna and/or indigo anymore.
> 
> The henna and the indigo color deposited super well. I did something different this time - I did NOT use boiling water, I used warm to hot water only in both the henna and the indigo mixtures. I added 2 tablespoons of amla powder to my already mixed and dye-released henna just before putting it on my hair. I also added 1 tablespoon of kalpi tone but this one was for the scent only). I got this little tip from Hennasooq's website and it worked.
> 
> I forgot to add my aloe vera powder (for added moisture) to it but it still turned out so good. I am ever so happy. I thought that I would have had to mix my henna with coffee, but that wasn't even necessary to get a dark color deposit on my strands.
> 
> Tonight I sprayed my hair with some APB Refresher Spray to keep it moisturized and will do so again for the next 2 days while my hendigo color settles. Then I will be able to use my shea butter and heavier moisturizers.





*I added 2 tablespoons of amla powder to my already mixed and dye-released henna just before putting it on my hair.*

What does the Amla do?


----------



## Aggie

Chicoro said:


> *I added 2 tablespoons of amla powder to my already mixed and dye-released henna just before putting it on my hair.*
> 
> What does the Amla do?


Helps to darken the henna deposit. Plus it boosts hair growth and strengthen the hair shaft - a nice plus by the way.


----------



## Chicoro

Aggie said:


> Helps to darken the henna deposit. Plus it boosts hair growth and strengthen the hair shaft - a nice plus by the way.



Thank you! I'm in these henna threads trying to understand how and why henna thickens hair. The amla part was super intriguing, too since I am familiar with it.


----------



## sweetiep

ThursdayGirl said:


> Your hair is really pretty!  How did you do your color?


Thanks so much! I did the 2 step, Henna and Indigo.


----------



## ZapMami

Aggie said:


> Okay thanks love. I was thinking about getting it and then I checked the reviews on Amazon and they were not too favorable. As a result, I declined getting any. I guess I'll have to stick with hendigo and Semi permanents for now.



Aggie,  when do you use semi permanents in your process?  Is it in between the henna applications when your roots start to show and what brands work for you.   I can not seem to get semi permanent dye to work on my hair.


----------



## Aggie

ZapMami said:


> Aggie,  when do you use semi permanents in your process?  Is it in between the henna applications when your roots start to show and what brands work for you.   I can not seem to get semi permanent dye to work on my hair.


I tried using semi permanents but unfortunately they don't work on my gray hairs. So I'm back to using henna and indigo. I have to give all my semi-permanent colors away.


----------



## ZapMami

Aggie said:


> I tried using semi permanents but unfortunately they don't work on my gray hairs. So I'm back to using henna and indigo. I have to give all my semi-permanent colors away.


Thanks I was thinking maybe you found something that works.  sigh...


----------



## Aggie

ZapMami said:


> Thanks I was thinking maybe you found something that works.  sigh...


You're welcome. Sorry I couldn't be of more help to you.


----------



## Goombay_Summer

Henna-ing my hair overnight because I'm too tired to rinse it out tonight.


----------



## Aggie

My last henna coloring was July 31st, so I'll give it another week before I give myself another one.


----------



## lavaflow99

I couldn't find this thread for the life of me yesterday!! 

Anyway, I did a henna/indigo 2 step treatment that went fabulously.  My hair is so black.  Super pleased!!
I finally got indigo from hennasooq.com and i think that made a difference.  Then again, I also left the indigo on my hair longer (3.5 hrs vs the usual 2), added 2 tsp of salt (instead of 1 tsp) for 100g of indigo, and I also let the indigo sit for 15 minutes before applying (usually I apply immediately after mixing).  So I'm not 100% sure what made the black color stick so well but I am chalking it up to hennasooq indigo.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Hit up my ole boo thang henna last night.  I will be doing it again next weekend because I want it to marinate longer.

 Nupur Henna with 9 Herbs, and then I added in a little more amla, tulsi, brahmi and fenugreek.   Dye started releasing immediately.   My greys are slightly reddish.  Its been so long, I still smell the brass smell and Its not bothering me, lol.


 Next time, I'll add some coconut milk powder and a little EO .


----------



## cocoagirl

I have henna in my cart from hennasooq. I have never done a henna treatment before but I'm excited to receive it to see what it does for my hair.  I see they also have Cassia on sale but it's listed as a 2016 batch, is that considered old?


----------



## alex114

Had my sister apply henna to my hair (used nupur with coconut milk on damp, lightly moisturized hair). I’ll be washing it out tomorrow morning.


----------



## mzteaze

After a two month break, I need to a henna treatment badly.


----------



## faithVA

I had some extra time today so I decided to do a henna/indigo versus using my surya brasil color. I mixed jamilla henna with morroco method amla and warm water. I only let it release for about 2.5 hours since it was a last minute decision. I shampooed, put in the henna/amla and let it sit for 3 hours. Most of my strands came out a nice brown. However, my grays on my sides are quite resistant and the color didn't take as well there. I mixed indigo with warm water and 1/2 tsp of salt. I let that sit for 3 hours and rinsed in cool water. I spritzed on my leave-in, coated my twist with a pomade and twisted it up. 

I will have to see how it looks in a few days and if my indigo holds. My indigo usually only holds for about a 3 to 4 days before it starts to wear off. Hoping for better results. I'm thinking of doing henna once a quarter and using the Surya Brasil between henna sessions.


----------



## faithVA

The henna/ amla and indigo turned out OK. My grays are a little light but will hold up well enough. This base should give me deeper color when I use th surya brasil.


----------



## Aggie

Hendigo'ed my hair yesterday and I am thrilled with the color deposit. I used Jamila henna and Zenia Indigo. I don't know if I will use any other henna, Jamila has never disappointed me so far. Nupur and Karishma are hit or miss for me. I don't want to gamble anymore so I'll stick with Jamila. All the other henna brands in my stash will be used for ayurveda hair rinses.


----------



## Aggie

Henna'ed my hair today and used the Olaplex system right afterwards. Great results, ie., strong, soft, and well moisturized hair. My hair is very happy today.


----------



## faithVA

I tried the Hairveda Red Tea shampoo bar on my hair on Saturday and it stripped all the henna and indigo from my hair  Today, I defrosted the henna/amla I had in the freezer. I shampooed, applied the henna/amla and let it sit for 2 hours. I will know more in a day or 2 but I think I can live with this brownish red color that results. I will have to see if my grays get dark enough.

If this works I will be giving up on indigo and just do the henna/amla every quarter and the surya brasil in between.


----------



## Goombay_Summer

Henna'ing overnight, it's long overdue as I haven't henna-ed my hair since August.


----------



## faithVA

I'm trying another round of the henna/amla. I made a fresh batch today and going to leave it in for 3 hours. I hope the result are as good as last time. If so I can leave my Surya Brasil for special occassions and stock up on some more amla.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I’m going back to Henna. I believe it made the biggest difference in the overall health of my hair.


----------



## faithVA

I only made it 2.5 hours. Maybe next month I will commit to starting earlier so I can leave it in longer. The color turned out well. It's a little redder than I like but I hope it will darken in the next 3 days. I will have to see next month if leaving it on longer gives me deeper color.


----------



## faithVA

Last time I didn't add enough amla and my hair was redder than I liked. This time I added much more amla and I left the henna/amla in for 4 hours. I finally made 4 hours  

My grays are stilll fairly red but the rest of my hair is a nicer brown and a darker red. It is tolerable. 

I find a online post on how to do the henna, amla and indigo in 1 step so I will try that next time. I have to remember that when I just do henna/amla that I can deep condition but I have to skip the deep conditiong when I do indigo.

I can do 4 hours while on vacation but otherwise I will need to just stick to 3 hours.


----------



## TamaraShaniece

lavaflow99 said:


> I couldn't find this thread for the life of me yesterday!!
> 
> Anyway, I did a henna/indigo 2 step treatment that went fabulously.  My hair is so black.  Super pleased!!
> I finally got indigo from hennasooq.com and i think that made a difference.  Then again, I also left the indigo on my hair longer (3.5 hrs vs the usual 2), added 2 tsp of salt (instead of 1 tsp) for 100g of indigo, and I also let the indigo sit for 15 minutes before applying (usually I apply immediately after mixing).  So I'm not 100% sure what made the black color stick so well but I am chalking it up to hennasooq indigo.



I purchased henna & indigo from henna Sooq. Could you let me know your steps to achieving black hair please.


----------



## lavaflow99

Planning a henna/indigo session tomorrow. 

@TamaraShaniece, I keep my regiment simple.

Henna:
- mix with one can of coconut milk
- let it sit covered with saran wrap (to keep air out) overnight for dye release
- clarify my hair the following morning
- apply henna; wrap head with saran wrap/shower cap
- sit under dryer for 30 minutes then continue with hair covered for additional 2-2.5 hours
- wash out henna with water (no conditioner) til water runs clear

Indigo (the box from hennasooq has instructions that I follow):
- mix indigo powder with 2 tsp of salt and add enough warm water to make it yogurt consistency
- apply to hair
- wrap head with saran wrap/shower cap
- sit under dryer for 30 minutes then continue with hair covered for additional 2.5-3 hours
- wash out indigo then cowash with cheapie conditioner (I use VO5)

The big thing I learned from this thread to avoid oils in your hair for as long as your hair can take it.  I usually try to avoid them for a week.  So check your leave-ins to make sure they don't contain oils.


----------



## icsonia22

Excuse the pregnant belly. I hennaed my hair 3 days ago with a henna brand I get from my local Indian market. I love how well it stains my gray hairs. I planned to indigo in a few more days but I'm too lazy and I've already gotten carried away with the Shea butter


----------



## faithVA

I'm doing another henna tonight. The one I did a few weeks ago didn't turn out so well. Last time I did henna, amla and indigo. I think the indigo prevents my henna from binding fully. Then I made the mistake of shampooing with a shampoo bar and that pretty much washed out the little henna that did take 

Tonight I'm just sticking with henna and amla and hopefully that will give me good coverage. I will let this sit for 3 hours, rinse, condition and then twist it up. 

I bought indigo but I think I will focus on getting my henna, amla application right and then try the indigo later this fall.


----------



## mzteaze

I did henna /katam over this weekend and it was a bit on the weak side in terms of color release.  I finally tried pooing my hair BEFORE henna (never again) and adding heat.  I think both contributed to weak color at my roots.

Will try again in 4 weeks.


----------



## faithVA

mzteaze said:


> I did henna /katam over this weekend and it was a bit on the weak side in terms of color release.  I finally tried pooing my hair BEFORE henna (never again) and adding heat.  I think both contributed to weak color at my roots.
> 
> Will try again in 4 weeks.


Do you usually henna on dry hair?


----------



## mzteaze

faithVA said:


> Do you usually henna on dry hair?



I usually start on damp hair that I mist with water.  What do you do?


----------



## faithVA

mzteaze said:


> I usually start on damp hair that I mist with water.  What do you do?


I shampoo or mudwash first because my hair is low porosity and anything on my hair prevents the henna from taking. If I wasn't low porosity I definitely wouldn't shampoo first. I would let it dry a bit but my hair tangles too much if I let it dry without product but I may try it again now that I oil my ends. I'm still trying new things.


----------



## icsonia22

I used Karishma herbal henna powder. I picked it up from my local Indian store. I love the color stain that it left on my grays but I'm going for jet black so I'm following up with indigo. My henna mix was simple. 

I microwaved some water until it was boiling hot and then I added in the whole bag. I definitely didn't need that much but better more than less. I immediately applied the henna to stretched hair. The application process was simple. I put 2 plastic shower caps on my head and a scarf so that i could leave the henna on while I was at work. About 11 hours later, I washed the henna out with water and now I'm going to bed with the indigo.


----------



## imaginary

faithVA said:


> I shampoo or mudwash first because my hair is low porosity and anything on my hair prevents the henna from taking. If I wasn't low porosity I definitely wouldn't shampoo first. I would let it dry a bit but my hair tangles too much if I let it dry without product but I may try it again now that I oil my ends. I'm still trying new things.



I'm not low porosity but have you tried spritzing your hair with hot water/tea immediately before application and then also keeping the henna warm/hot in a water bath to encourage your cuticles to open? I've always noticed I had an easier time applying henna when I use heat during the process.


----------



## faithVA

imaginary said:


> I'm not low porosity but have you tried spritzing your hair with hot water/tea immediately before application and then also keeping the henna warm/hot in a water bath to encourage your cuticles to open? I've always noticed I had an easier time applying henna when I use heat during the process.


No I haven't tried that. I will try keeping the henna warm. My cuticles don't open very much so the spritzing wouldn't work very well but warming up the henna might. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Goombay_Summer

Waited until 12:30.am to apply henna to my hair and discoveed at the last possible second that I no longer had gloves. I had put off henna'ing my hair for so long (2 months) that I decided to proceed without gloves. The  reddish/ orangeish colour came out  beautifully on both my disrespectful grey hairs as well as my palms.

ETA: Day 5  and sadly I'm still walking around with orange colored palms like I'm part Oompa Loompa.


----------



## lavaflow99

Bumping!!

Purchased some Red Raj henna from hennasooq.  This will be the first time I have used Red Raj (been a Jamila Henna gal since the start).  I hope it does a better job with my grays as I feel that my henna/indigo treatments haven't been as successful as in the past (some gray still remains).

Planning my henna/indigo session in a couple of weeks.


----------



## LaNecia

Did a long over due, much needed henna treatment today. Has been at least 2 years since I’ve done one (for various reasons). Just used what I have on hand: Vinita’s Henna (150 grams) and 1/2 cup Bringhraja powder. Used 2 tsp of Lime juice to 2 1/3 cup water. Didn’t allow for Color release prior to application, I have an event tonight and I’ll be busy all day tomorrow. Sat under a warm dryer for an hour, total application time was three hours. Was still able to eeek out some color deposit. 

My resulting color is a reddish dark brown, hope it turns a bit darker red.


----------



## LaNecia

Finished my Henna Gloss Bars EARLY this morning. I’m quite pleased with the ease of the process and result. Will use 2 today and then take to building in ratios.


Now let’s see how it works...


----------



## Goombay_Summer

Henna'ing hair today because I'm trying to be more consistent with establishing a shedule to cover my greys.


----------



## lavaflow99

Got some henna on my head as we speak.

I was so behind on my schedule that the grays trying to take over my head!!  Not today!!  Shutting this ish down and plan to get back on track.

Trying a new henna this time (Red Raj) after using Jamila exclusively for years.   On the hennasooq site, it said it is good to use for resistant grays so let's see how it works out.

Kept the mix simple (followed the directions) by mixing the henna with warm water.  Then let it sit for 4 hours for dye release.  Then applied.  I was under the dryer for 30 minutes and then will let it sit on my head for an additional 3 1/2 hours before I wash it out.


----------



## lavaflow99

My oh my those reds!   Deeper shade of red than my previous henna experience.

Let's see what this indigo can do!


----------



## lavaflow99

Deep conditioning now and plan to keep in overnight.

But I am so pleased with this henna-indigo session!!!  I don't think I had this good a session in a while!  My hair is so black.  Not a strand of gray seems to have escaped.  I will reassess fully tomorrow after I wash out this DC.


----------



## TLC1020

I would like to try this but is this dye?    
I ask because I have a relaxer and I don't want any problems..


----------



## lavaflow99

lavaflow99 said:


> Deep conditioning now and plan to keep in overnight.
> 
> But I am so pleased with this henna-indigo session!!!  I don't think I had this good a session in a while!  My hair is so black.  Not a strand of gray seems to have escaped.  I will reassess fully tomorrow after I wash out this DC.



The black is back!!


----------



## lavaflow99

TLC1020 said:


> I would like to try this but is this dye?
> I ask because I have a relaxer and I don't want any problems..



Yes it is a permanent hair dye.  But a natural product.

I used it on my relaxed hair years ago without issues.

https://hennasooq.com/e-books-henna/

I found this site (henna sooq) to be very helpful about learning about henna/indigo for hair.  There are some ebooks as well.


----------



## LivingInPeace

I have Henna Sooq Moroccan Henna on my hair right now. This is my second time using it. I like the coppery red it turns my grays.


----------



## Meritamen

Hello ladies! Still reading through the thread and watching Youtube videos on this. I love _love_ jet black hair but have dust off-black brownish hair. Going to go the natural route with henna/indigo instead of the box dye because my scalp does not like that at all. 
I'm thinking a mix of henna and amla would be good to start with. I see a few ladies using that instead of the lemon or acv. I really don't want a reddish tinge to my hair since that's what I am trying to get rid of.


----------



## Goombay_Summer

Henna'd my hair this afternoon with Napur and I'm a little anxious about my results. I applied it immediately after mixing and waited 6 hours before I rinsed it out.


----------



## demlew

Goombay_Summer said:


> Henna'd my hair this afternoon with Napur and I'm a little anxious about my results. I applied it immediately after mixing and waited 6 hours before I rinsed it out.



How did it go? Nupur is my fave. I’ve used it for years.


----------



## Goombay_Summer

demlew said:


> How did it go? Nupur is my fave. I’ve used it for years.



It went beautifully and my greys are now a gorgeous burgundy colour. 


I Dc'd overnight with Creme of Nature's moisture extreme conditioner, detangled, smoothered my hair with my diy shea butter mixture, and protectived styled in a bun.


----------



## lavaflow99

An end of the year henna-indigo treatment is in full effect.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I'll be mixing my henna up friday and steaming it in on Saturday for 40 minutes.


Nupur henna, amla, brahmi , methi, and a few other items as well as Henna sooqs red raj EO blend.


----------



## lavaflow99

A long day but another successful henna/indigo day.

I used Red Raj henna from hennasooq followed by indigo from the same site.

My hair is black black.   Good bye grays!!

Now I have Humectress as my DC and will DC overnight.


----------



## syrk

Anyone use aloe vera powder in their henna mixes or have tried it?  

How do you like it, do you notice much of a difference? It's supposed to boost the moisture a lot.  CurlyProverbz and Khadija from Henna Sooq both highly recommend it.

Ordered some recently, but won't be doing another henna treatment for another 2 weeks or so.


----------



## imaginary

I did a henna treatment over the weekend. Only used coconut milk. Now I'm struggling to remember why I put it off for so long because my hair feels great.


----------



## mzteaze

syrk said:


> Anyone use aloe vera powder in their henna mixes or have tried it?
> 
> How do you like it, do you notice much of a difference? It's supposed to boost the moisture a lot.  CurlyProverbz and Khadija from Henna Sooq both highly recommend it.
> 
> Ordered some recently, but won't be doing another henna treatment for another 2 weeks or so.



I add it to all of my mixes.  It's essential IMHO.


----------



## GGsKin

mzteaze said:


> I add it to all of my mixes.  It's essential IMHO.



What difference do you notice with the addition of Aloe Vera powder?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

My friend sent me some Aloe vera powder.  I'll mix it into my henna this Friday and see if there is any additional changes I can tell.

 Im not really an aloe vera fan unless its to steep flax seeds in.  I love Georges Aloe.


----------



## mzteaze

GGsKin said:


> What difference do you notice with the addition of Aloe Vera powder?



I don't have problems with any drying side effects from Henna.  Aloe vera powder helps.


----------



## GGsKin

mzteaze said:


> I don't have problems with any drying side effects from Henna.  Aloe vera powder helps.



Thank you for sharing. I've never used Aloe vera powder but I may give it a try whenever I decide to henna again (it's been an age).


----------



## Melaninme




----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Currently steaming my henna mix in. I added aloe Vera powder in but as I took a look at Nupur 9 herb henna, aloe Vera is already in there.   

Mixed up henna with amla, brahmi, tulsi, neem, hibiscus , methi and warm water.  Then added Henna sooqs red raj essential oil blend and a tad bit of honey. 

I had enough left over to freeze to make a henna gloss next Saturday.


----------



## mzteaze

A first for me, I fell asleep with henna on.  So far so good.


----------



## Goombay_Summer

Sadly,  I got sick around the holidays and wasn't able to henna my hair. Tonight was officially the first henna of the year using my trusted Nupur 9 herb blend with coconut milk.


----------



## halee_J

Goombay_Summer said:


> Sadly,  I got sick around the holidays and wasn't able to henna my hair. Tonight was officially the first henna of the year using my trusted *Nupur 9 herb blend* with coconut milk.



This is wonderful stuff  It is very conditioning. For a long time I used  this mixed with amla powder before cleansing no need for "conditioner". I just mixed a little into my homemade DC today.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

going to henna this weekend,  my roots are pushing through with grey strands.

I have some left over henna but I'll save that for  a henna gloss.

Nupur henna with some fenugreek paste and a little coconut milk I have left over!  Gonna steam it in for an hour.


----------



## lavaflow99

On lockdown so why not henna-indigo.  

Another successful session with black hair/roots today 
Mixed Red Raj henna with warm water and let it sit overnight.
Applied the following morning, washed out and applied indigo from hennasooq.
Washed out the indigo with VO5 condish then applied Humecto deep conditioner that I am sleeping in.

I am pleased as always!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Im going to henna on Saturday.

Debating mixing in a little warmed coconut milk with my frozen batch of henna.

I also have to get around to using hennasooqs henna/cassia masks.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Should have taken the henna out sooner. It’s still frozen.   


ETA. Melting it over a warm water bath


----------



## Goombay_Summer

Finally henna'ed hair because I realized that I didn't want to go through quarantine looking like something the cat dragged in.


----------



## curly.123

After reading 79 pages on this thread, I finally henna'd my hair. I started using cassia but couldnt see a lot of strenght so I decided to switch to henna. I did a mix of cassia, henna, amla and indigo because I dont want to loose my curls and also I want my hair closer to its natural color (dark brown). It wasnt that difficult to apply, I let my henna for 2 hours, washed and DC overnight. My hair is still a bit dry but I know it ll get better in the next days


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Going to henna this Saturday.

My grays are OD at the top of my head.


----------



## curly.123

Mixed henna, indigo, amla, oil and my DC today. My hair is not dry as my first henna ( on May 19) and I think that a strong henna gloss is a better fit to hair than a henna mask, even if my hair is not as strong and thick as when I do a henna mask. After rinsing, I applied a DC rich in ceramides to smooth the hair cuticles, I'm gonna leave it for at least 8 hours


----------



## curly.123

Henna gloss today with cocoa butter today and my hair is sooooo smooooth! 

for the first time, my hair feels very smooth after henna, very nourished. I couldnt see much strenghtening but I do feel my hair healthier, I'm sold! Cocoa butter is the real thing!


----------



## lavaflow99

Forgot to post but did a henna/indigo session last Saturday.

Always a happy day when the greys are gone.


----------



## demlew

curly.123 said:


> Henna gloss today with cocoa butter today and my hair is sooooo smooooth!
> 
> for the first time, my hair feels very smooth after henna, very nourished. I couldnt see much strenghtening but I do feel my hair healthier, I'm sold! Cocoa butter is the real thing!


 I’m intrigued. Would you mind sharing details?


----------



## january noir

I don’t think I’ve posted in this thread before!   
I’m happy to see the love of henna is still happening!   
I have henna in my hair right now!


----------



## lavaflow99

I am going to try the one step henna-indigo method my next go in a couple of weeks.  My greys didn't cover so well my last treatment and I am seeing a lot more red strands in my hair than usual.

We shall see how it goes.


----------



## abioni

Why do you want to try one step henna-indigo method versus the two step method? 



lavaflow99 said:


> I am going to try the one step henna-indigo method my next go in a couple of weeks.  My greys didn't cover so well my last treatment and I am seeing a lot more red strands in my hair than usual.
> 
> We shall see how it goes.


----------



## lavaflow99

abioni said:


> Why do you want to try one step henna-indigo method versus the two step method?



I've been doing the two step for years.  Now after my last few sessions, I have been getting resistant grey strands that are staying red.  So I am hoping that the one step method would tone down that redness.  I may follow it with an indigo session just to make sure those greys stay black.

I also saw some YT channels (hennasooq for one) who recommended the one step method for resistant greys.

Plus it would be easier.  It would cut down my henna-indigo days by hours!!  

So we shall see how it goes.  I will go back to two step method if the results are even worse.


----------



## icsonia22

my last henna/indigo session was the shortest but the results still came out well. I cant do indigo alone because of the itching so i mixed it with henna and boiling hot water. i kept it on my hair for about 2 hours and sat under the dryer for about 20. I still got full coverage of my grays.


----------



## windblownhair

icsonia22 said:


> View attachment 462501
> my last henna/indigo session was the shortest but the results still came out well. I cant do indigo alone because of the itching so i mixed it with henna and boiling hot water. i kept it on my hair for about 2 hours and sat under the dryer for about 20. I still got full coverage of my grays.


Your coverage looks great! Makes me want to experiment with adding heat next time.


----------



## Lita

@icsonia22  Great job,it came out really nice..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## LivingInPeace

I'm going to do my henna tonight. I use Henna Sooq Moroccan Henna. I put in some lemon juice because I read that it will make the henna darken over time.


----------



## lavaflow99

Got a henna/indigo appointment with myself scheduled tomorrow


----------



## frizzy

I added fermented rice water to my last batch.  It was a nice addition.


----------



## mzteaze

I haven't done a henna all year.  This pandemic has me off my hair game.


----------



## lavaflow99

I decided to step away from my usual 2 step indigo/henna treatment and give the one step a try.

I mixed 50g of Red Raj henna with warm water and let it sit for 2 hrs.  It said on the package to let sit for 3-4 hours for dye release but I forgot to mix it when I woke in the morning.  

Then I clarified my hair then mixed 50g of indigo with hot water and 2 tsp of salt.  I let that sit for 20 minutes then mixed it into the henna.

Applied then sat under the dryer for 30 minutes then kept it in my hair for 3.5 hours for a total of 4 hours.

I'll update after I wash it out and see how I like this new technique.

ETA:  pics from the one step henna/indigo


----------



## lavaflow99

lavaflow99 said:


> I decided to step away from my usual 2 step indigo/henna treatment and give the one step a try.
> 
> I mixed 50g of Red Raj henna with warm water and let it sit for 2 hrs.  It said on the package to let sit for 3-4 hours for dye release but I forgot to mix it when I woke in the morning.
> 
> Then I clarified my hair then mixed 50g of indigo with hot water and 2 tsp of salt.  I let that sit for 20 minutes then mixed it into the henna.
> 
> Applied then sat under the dryer for 30 minutes then kept it in my hair for 3.5 hours for a total of 4 hours.
> 
> I'll update after I wash it out and see how I like this new technique.



So the grays are now a dark dark brown.  Much better than the flaming red I get.  On hennasooq website, it recommends for those with resistance grays to mix the henna/indigo like I did then follow with an indigo treatment.

It's late so I'll do the indigo tomorrow.  Though I really could be OK with how it looks now.

So looks like I'll still be doing two steps but this new method will work better for me.


----------



## lavaflow99

lavaflow99 said:


> So the grays are now a dark dark brown.  Much better than the flaming red I get.  On hennasooq website, it recommends for those with resistance grays to mix the henna/indigo like I did then follow with an indigo treatment.
> 
> It's late so I'll do the indigo tomorrow.  Though I really could be OK with how it looks now.
> 
> So looks like I'll still be doing two steps but this new method will work better for me.



Did the indigo step today and now deep conditioning.

Hmm the grays seems slightly darker but not black black. Though the mistake I probably made was that I washed out henna/indigo yesterday with conditioner. That may (probably) affected the uptake of the indigo today. So I won’t write off this technique just yet.

I’ll update with pics once the DC is washed out.

ETA:  final pics. I’ll take it. I’ll do another treatment in 10 weeks.


----------



## mzteaze

Finally did a henna treatment several weeks ago.  It was well needed.


----------



## Mapleoats

Hey henna users. Does anyone with dark hair get really vibrant/ noticeable results with henna? I don’t particularly like the slight copperish red tint that I see many henna users get. Wondering if there was a way to get something that would be noticeable without the sun? I have very dark hair.

alternatively, does anyone use henna (without indigo) and not get any colour change?
Thanks ladies


----------



## Mapleoats

GGsKin said:


> I found some pics I've meaning to add to this thread. They are late but who doesn't love some pics.
> 
> I try to maintain the integrity of my coils by squeezing in my henna, as opposed to smoothing and pulling the mix through my hair. I always start in the middle.
> View attachment 364229Other pics are my henna before I add hibiscus, and all mixed together.


Super old post, but is this the color you got after rinsing the henna? Or is this with the mix in your hair?


----------



## GGsKin

Mapleoats said:


> Super old post, but is this the color you got after rinsing the henna? Or is this with the mix in your hair?


Hi @Mapleoats. I haven't used henna for a while. This pic is with the mix in my hair but once I found my blend, I always mixed hibiscus with red Raj henna to give this kind of hue. I will try to attach pics of my hennaed hair in natural light:
Earlier stage


----------



## Mapleoats

This colour is so pretty!!!! @GGsKin. Do you henna your whole head every time, or roots only? Was it just the red raj henna and hibiscus or do you use anything else in your mix?


----------



## GGsKin

Mapleoats said:


> This colour is so pretty!!!! @GGsKin. Do you henna your whole head every time, or roots only? Was it just the red raj henna and hibiscus or do you use anything else in your mix?


Thank you. For the colour, I just used red raj or Rajasthani henna and hibiscus powder, ground from dried hibiscus. I found the hibiscus colour was more vibrant when I ground and sifted the powder myself. I would also freeze my henna before using because I read that the colour would be more vibrant that way. Something about the lawsone molecules bursting. I applied to the top 2 thirds of my head (leaving the bottom section henna-free), always root to tip.


----------



## lavaflow99

Got a hair appointment with myself tomorrow for a henna/indigo treatment.


----------



## mzteaze

I'm scheduled to do henna on Sunday.  I need it as I've got at least an inch of new growth.


----------



## Colocha

I just henna'd my hair before getting a flat iron at the salon. I love how vibrant the red highlights are on straight hair and it serves as a nice extra protective layer against the heat.


----------



## lavaflow99

A successful henna/indigo session! 
My hair is black black. Very pleased.

I mixed red raj henna with warm water and let it sit overnight. Then the following morning I mixed indigo (50g) with hot water and 2 tsp of salt. Let it sit for 15 min for dye release then I mixed the two together. Applied then let it stay on my hair for 4 hr (first 30 min were under the dryer).

After I washed it out, I mixed the remaining 50g of indigo with 2 tsp of salt and hot water.  After 15 min for dye release, I applied to only the front two sections ( my stubborn areas and where most of my grey is). After letting it sit on my head for 4 hrs (first 30 min under the dryer), I washed it out with VO5 conditioner.  Now I have deep conditioner in my head (Humectress) and will DC overnight.  

This may be my winning combination.   True test will be the next week or two.


----------



## mzteaze

I did my 4 week henna session to cover my grays.  My scalp is super itchy after this so well do a clarifying shampoo with my Wed wash.

Also, sent an email to Henna Sooq because my Supreme henna isn't working as well as red Raj.


----------



## bzb1990

My brother will never let me post pics (even with his face blocked out) but the treatment I did on him some days back, was Cassia and Henna, and I hadn't made enough for how much hair he really has. Despite this, he did not want to wait longer for me to prepare more, or apply more later.

 I had enough to cover the front part of his head only. So the funny thing is, even after showering a few times since--
the FRONT to mid-crown part, where the henna/cassia was done, is lying nicely on his head, not flat, not frizzy-

What 'frizz' there is looks healthy and part of the look. Front to mid head is 'weighed down' enough that the hair isn't floating in different directions (curls are still there, actually look more defined)

 the rest is puffy and flying all over the place. 
So half his hair looks A+ the other half looks ... not the best condition. 
(Though I oiled and moisturized his WHOLE head afterwards.)

The visible difference the treatment made, and how you can compare it to the part that wasn't treated, is a great ad for Henna/Cassia. LOL!


----------



## mzteaze

Trying a new henna mix today.  I added 10g of cassia to it.  I'm hoping the color improves as this supreme henna mix is giving me faded strawberry tones.


----------



## bzb1990

mzteaze said:


> Trying a new henna mix today.  I added 10g of cassia to it.  I'm hoping the color improves as this supreme henna mix is giving me faded strawberry tones.


I hope it helps. I have your idea (DC with cassia mixed in) saved to try out someday.

I googled this product. I never trust pre-made items from South Asia, after seeing our ghee contained BHT, other bad experiences with pre-packaged food from india .(shocking things like bugs in bags of nacho style chips that had kareena kapoors face on it.), Pakistani brand kohl powder and stick making my eyes messed up for weeks, skincare from that area having awful ingredients that broke my HANDS out in rashes. I just don't trust the quality control or safety (which is how I also feel about Olay and Loreal due to multiple bad experiences and reading about them)...which is why Jamila henna being good surprised me  so.

I wouldnt have purchased either Raj or Jamila if it hadn't been for trusting HSooq and the reviews here.



Spoiler



Here is my makeupalley review on Vatika oil from 7 years ago:


> Why did I not research this before trying it? It is TERRIBLE. Plain coconut oil with castor oil and almond oil works better. Or the heavenly monoi oil with sandalwood I alternate with. even moroccan argan oil.
> 
> This has 'parfum' (vague, could contain any amount of allergens) and BHT? Really?? No wonder it makes me itch, any bit that touches skin (such as the nape of the neck or AHEM the scalp) becomes extremely irritated, I can feel rash itching everywhere. This is just ONE use. i don't care to revisit this nightmarish experience, when my plain, DIY hair oil will suffice and probably works loads better! Ugh. Gosh my scalp feels like it is BURNING. Oh God some of it touched the tops of my ears and they are burning! I feel a welt forming on my back where a bit of this dripped from my hair. never again.



That was one version of their oil don't remember which one. Idk if they have since changed the ingredients. Explained the huge welts all along my nape and in my scalp. That took days to go down.




Anyway ..that long explanation aside.
I googled this supreme henna and it has PPD.

PPD is also in Bigen hair dye.

SistawithRealHair has a video about what this can do. I had already stopped using Bigen prior due to my own negative experience...

So  I guess.. just watch for issues, be careful and hopefully no reaction will occur. If it has high ratings it's probably ok but.. . If you were my sister, I'd say the same thing.
I mean no offense and hopefully it didn't come off that way .


----------



## mzteaze

bzb1990 said:


> I hope it helps. I have your idea (DC with cassia mixed in) saved to try out someday.
> 
> I googled this product. I never trust pre-made items from South Asia, after seeing our ghee contained BHT, other bad experiences with pre-packaged food from india .(shocking things like bugs in bags of nacho style chips that had kareena kapoors face on it.), Pakistani brand kohl powder and stick making my eyes messed up for weeks, skincare from that area having awful ingredients that broke my HANDS out in rashes. I just don't trust the quality control or safety (which is how I also feel about Olay and Loreal due to multiple bad experiences and reading about them)...which is why Jamila henna being good surprised me  so.
> 
> I wouldnt have purchased either Raj or Jamila if it hadn't been for trusting HSooq and the reviews here.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my makeupalley review on Vatika oil from 7 years ago:
> 
> 
> That was one version of their oil don't remember which one. Idk if they have since changed the ingredients. Explained the huge welts all along my nape and in my scalp. That took days to go down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway ..that long explanation aside.
> I googled this supreme henna and it has PPD.
> 
> PPD is also in Bigen hair dye.
> 
> SistawithRealHair has a video about what this can do. I had already stopped using Bigen prior due to my own negative experience...
> 
> So  I guess.. just watch for issues, be careful and hopefully no reaction will occur. If it has high ratings it's probably ok but.. . If you were my sister, I'd say the same thing.
> I mean no offense and hopefully it didn't come off that way .



I purchased this product, Supreme Henna from Henna Sooq 








						Henna Sooq's Supreme Henna Powder Blend
					

Our exclusive in house henna blend using the freshest batches of henna powder. Highest quality henna for body art and henna hair dyeing.




					hennasooq.com
				




It's OK but not working well in my grays.  

I'm trying Henna Sooq Moroccan henna next.  If that doesn't work, I'll go back to Red Raj.


----------



## bzb1990

mzteaze said:


> I purchased this product, Supreme Henna from Henna Sooq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henna Sooq's Supreme Henna Powder Blend
> 
> 
> Our exclusive in house henna blend using the freshest batches of henna powder. Highest quality henna for body art and henna hair dyeing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennasooq.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's OK but not working well in my grays.
> 
> I'm trying Henna Sooq Moroccan henna next.  If that doesn't work, I'll go back to Red Raj.


Oh what a relief! The first thing that popped up when I googled was https://www.vedicpro.com/health-bea...e-herbal-henna-in-9-natural-full-full-colors/


----------



## mzteaze

bzb1990 said:


> Oh what a relief! The first thing that popped up when I googled was https://www.vedicpro.com/health-bea...e-herbal-henna-in-9-natural-full-full-colors/



Thanks for looking out but I'm scared of iffy henna.  I stick with Henna Sooq.

About Vatika - it works well for me.  I think the amla in it has helped me for years.  That being said, I have the "orginal" as I bought a bunch years ago.


----------



## lavaflow99

Did another henna/indigo session yesterday and DC overnight.   Greys be gone!


----------



## Goombay_Summer

First henna of the New year and because it was long overdue I applied it from root to tip using my faithful and trusty Godrej Napur 9  herbs mehndi mixed with coconut milk with a dash of grapes seed and coconut oil. Will wash it out in the morning and then DC.


----------



## lavaflow99

Henna/indigo session done yesterday with an overnight DC. Another satisfied customer


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I need to henna.  Ive been working every weekend though.

Thinking about taking a day off during the week. Might take Monday off and get my hair together amongst other things.


----------



## lavaflow99

Henna/Indigo day!!


----------



## FelaShrine

lavaflow99 said:


> Did another henna/indigo session yesterday and DC overnight.   Greys be gone!



How long are your greys hidden with your current combo?


----------



## KenyafromCT

FelaShrine said:


> How long are your greys hidden with your current combo?


I wish I could use Hanna. It always dries my hair out terribly.


----------



## lavaflow99

FelaShrine said:


> How long are your greys hidden with your current combo?


Mine seem to come in fast so my goal is to touch up every 10-12 weeks. Like it’s 9 weeks since my last touch up today and I got a fair sized white patch.


----------



## Goombay_Summer

I was long over due for a henna treatment as evident by the fact that I had  over 2 inches of new growth that was taking too long to cover with my grey cover stick in the morning. I'm henna-ing overnight because grey hairs are mad disrespectful and resistant to change.


----------



## lavaflow99

Finally got a henna/indigo treatment in on Tuesday and it was another success


----------



## BonBon88

I did a henna gloss a few days ago and just from that I realize how much I miss henna!  I hadn't hennaed in so long.  I'm hennaing again after I relax my hair next month.  I'm toying with the idea of indigo but I actually like my reddish hair (my natural hair color is brown but really dark - the henna shows up really well even in normal light).  Has anyone done indigo then stopped to get the red color back?


----------



## demlew

BonBon88 said:


> I did a henna gloss a few days ago and just from that I realize how much I miss henna!  I hadn't hennaed in so long.  I'm hennaing again after I relax my hair next month.  I'm toying with the idea of indigo but I actually like my reddish hair (my natural hair color is brown but really dark - the henna shows up really well even in normal light).  Has anyone done indigo then stopped to get the red color back?


I have. It took 2-3 months of weekly shampoos that had SLS, but I was able to get back to my dark brown/red tint.


----------



## BonBon88

demlew said:


> I have. It took 2-3 months of weekly shampoos that had SLS, but I was able to get back to my dark brown/red tint.


Thank you


----------



## lavaflow99

Planning my first henna/indigo session of the new year tomorrow!

These greys are making their presence known.


----------



## lavaflow99

And it is finished.  Black hair is back.  


lavaflow99 said:


> Planning my first henna/indigo session of the new year tomorrow!
> 
> These greys are making their presence known.


----------



## sweetiep

I definitely plan to go back to using Henna/indigo. I stopped doing the demi colors after realizing it was causing more breakage. The semi would’ve worked perfectly if it lasted longer. Sooooo… I guess henna and indigo it is.


----------



## FelaShrine

@lavaflow99 do you use aloe vera powder in your mix? I will be doing my first henna ever and I want t avoid the whole hair drying out fiasco many people experience.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I'm a henna fan for life, should post here more.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

GGsKin said:


> Thank you. For the colour, I just used red raj or Rajasthani henna and hibiscus powder, ground from dried hibiscus. I found the hibiscus colour was more vibrant when I ground and sifted the powder myself. I would also freeze my henna before using because I read that the colour would be more vibrant that way. Something about the lawsone molecules bursting. I applied to the top 2 thirds of my head (leaving the bottom section henna-free), always root to tip.


This is all true, this is what I do and I love my grays, they look like highlights.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

FelaShrine said:


> @lavaflow99 do you use aloe vera powder in your mix? I will be doing my first henna ever and I want t avoid the whole hair drying out fiasco many people experience.


I always use aloe powder in all of my Ayurveda batches. I recommend hibiscus powder as well.  Mix using hibiscus tea made with distilled water. Use hot or warm tea to mix your batch. Freeze the batch before using to get the strongest dye release.


----------



## FelaShrine

AtlantaJJ said:


> I always use aloe powder in all of my Ayurveda batches. I recommend hibiscus powder as well.  Mix using hibiscus tea made with distilled water. Use hot or warm tea to mix your batch. Freeze the batch before using to get the strongest dye release.


Hm thanks for sharing. Ive always avoiding hibiscus because I dont want that red/orange tinge AT ALL. Is that not why its used?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

FelaShrine said:


> Hm thanks for sharing. Ive always avoiding hibiscus because I dont want that red/orange tinge AT ALL. Is that not why its used?


Henna is really what gives the red/orange, so if you don't want that, you will have to use indigo in some fashion to help change the red to a varying shade of brown or black. Some people use Alma powder to help tone down the red / orange of henna but the outcome is still reddish. I use hibiscus powder and tea because I think it helps to make the tones of my grays more red to a dark auburn color over time and it's a growth aide.


----------



## GGsKin

FelaShrine said:


> Hm thanks for sharing. Ive always avoiding hibiscus because I dont want that red/orange tinge AT ALL. Is that not why its used?


Echoing @AtlantaJJ, henna is the one with staining properties. In my experience, hibiscus alone does not deposit colour. When I used henna, I added hibiscus to deepen or emphasise the red tones of the henna. The preparation is also key, (freezing) so that my hair turned out less orange, and more red/ burgundy. I used Rajathani or red raj henna, since they have a deeper hue than some other regions. Basically, I did everything I could to ensure that my hair turned out more red, than orange. But it will definitely be in that hue if no indigo is used.


----------



## lavaflow99

FelaShrine said:


> @lavaflow99 do you use aloe vera powder in your mix? I will be doing my first henna ever and I want t avoid the whole hair drying out fiasco many people experience.


My bad as I am just seeing this. I don’t use aloe Vera powder.  My hair doesn’t get crazy dry after henna/indigo.  But I may consider adding.


----------



## lavaflow99

Planning another henna/indigo treatment on Monday.


----------



## lavaflow99

Henna/indigo mix in hair as we speak.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I have a henna gloss i need to use but have to figure out when.,  Its a busy week. Maybe on the holiday if im not working.


----------



## lavaflow99

Made a purchase with Hennasooq for henna and indigo.  Added aloe Vera powder to my order. Interesting in seeing how it acts on my hair.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I used coconut cream and a bit of full fat Greek yogurt in my last henna batch. My high porosity hair loves that combo.  It really helps to loosen my curl pattern. I think I'll make my batches like this always.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I need to sneak an Aphogee 2 step in between my hennas. My high-po hair needs it if I plan to make it to BSL.  I'm the opposite of protein sensitive.


----------



## lavaflow99

Finishing up a henna/indigo session as I currently have indigo on my hair now.  Will wash out and DC overnight.

On a schedule of henna/indigo every 10 weeks.  My grays are getting more extensive.   May need to bump it up to every 6-8 weeks.


----------



## GGsKin

Decided to start using henna again. On Sunday, i used a mix of henna and hibiscus powder. I happened to have some clove water in the fridge, so I diluted with hot water and used that for my liquid. I like to lean towards richer redder tones, so I will be back.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

GGsKin said:


> Decided to start using henna again. On Sunday, i used a mix of henna and hibiscus powder. I happened to have some clove water in the fridge, so I diluted with hot water and used that for my liquid. I like to lean towards richer redder tones, so I will be back.


How did adding the clove water turn out for you? Did it affect your color in anyway? I should try it!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Look at what I found: 









						cloves in henna mixture – ADD SOME COLOR TO YOUR LIFE
					

Posts about cloves in henna mixture written by liveacolourfullife




					liveacolourfullife.wordpress.com


----------



## GGsKin

AtlantaJJ said:


> How did adding the clove water turn out for you? Did it affect your color in anyway? I should try it!!


@AtlantaJJ 
My hair turned out quite brown, but I've grown out and cut off all my previously hennaed hair, so I expected that result. I got a good stain. I can't say it affected the colour but it had no negative effects for me. (I have another application prepared with clove water, that I am going to use.) Also, I usually mix my hibiscus in after the dye has released in the henna, but I did an all in one mix on Sunday. I definitely want to lean more red. I had a fair amount of treatments before to build to that lovely red/ wine colour, and so it will be interesting to see how many it takes this time.


----------



## GGsKin

Currently sitting with a mix of henna, hydrated fenugreek and hibiscus. The last time I used fenugreek in my mix, I found it quite moisturising, so I decided to hydrate and strain it properly this time.


----------



## lavaflow99

Late post but did a henna/indigo treatment with aloe Vera powder on Monday/Tuesday. Another success with black roots.


----------

